# LTTTC/Assisted Conception - Due Autumn/Winter 2012



## urchin

After 4 long years of TTC, culminating with IVF using DE, I am finally pregnant with #1!

I have got to know quite a few other long timers and IVF/IUIers over on the TTC boards and thought it would be nice to have a place that the graduates could gather.

So, if you've been trying for a long time, or needed some extra assistance to get your BFP, or both - and you fancy chatting away the spring and summer with others in a similar position, here's a place to do it.

I'll put the kettle on and make a cake and wait to see who arrives :D

*Hall of Fame*

sarahincanada - DD 7th October :blue:

urchin - DD 9th October :pink:

Mrs.Bear - DD 9th October :blue: :pink:

Dis3tnd - DD 17th October :blue:

Teta81 - DD 17th October :yellow:

Care76 - DD 19th October :blue:

kleinefor3 - DD 10th November :yellow:

marie44 - DD 11th November :pink::pink:

Yellowbell - DD 17th November :pink:

Kiseki - DD 17th November

Berki - DD 27th November

sienna1 - DD 27th November :blue:

purple_hope - DD 9th December

lovie - DD 9th December

haj624 - DD 5th February


----------



## yellowbell

Yellowbell checking in here! :wave:

LTTC for 2 years with one possible blocked tube and low count, motility and morphology.
Had 1 failed IVF/ICSI and another failed FET.
Then got a miracle with a natural BFP! 
I'm about 6 weeks along now, due in mid-November. :happydance:

Thanks for creating this group, urchin, this is a fantastic idea! :thumbup:


----------



## berki

Great idea urchin.

I just got my first ever bfp after my first IVF/ICSI cycle, beta not until Tuesday (17 long days post transfer) but have been getting bfps since 5dp5dt and I got a pos 1-2 week digi on Tuesday. Ill be due at the end of November, so excited for all of us :) wooohooo

I am cautiously optimistic at this point :)


----------



## Care76

Thanks for the thread urch! Hi Ladies! 

Berki, that is a long wait. I was supposed to wait 21 days for my first BFP, but I had to go to the doctor for something else (my GP who has known me since I was 11) and the nurse did a beta for me, lol. I totally cheated. 

Yellowbell, how amazing to have a natural bfp! 

AFM, we started trying almost 13 years ago. Then found out I had endo and had it cleaned up as much as possible. We did clomid and something else I can't even remember now for over a year. My FS didn't think IUI was going to work well for us and he recommended ivf, but we decided not to (I didn't like the drugs). 10 years later after our failed adoption we changed our minds and got our very first BFP after over 12 years!


----------



## kleinfor3

Congrats on your BFP ladies!!!!

Hi, :wave:
I'm so happy to be here :flower:

We had a mc in January of 11 and tried for the next 13 months to get pregnant again. 
We did 4-IUI's heavily medicated, had surgery to see if I had endo, removed my level 2 endo and got a natural BFP before gearing up for 5th IUI.

I am totally shocked, I never thought I would lay my eyes on a BFP again. 

We also have a DD 6yo, and DS 12 yo. 
**this is hubby's first child**

I am cautiously expecting this little pea!
Again so happy to be here :cloud9:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone!
This group is a great idea!

DH and I got married in August 2010. We decided to start trying right away. Before we got married, I was completely regular but had some fear it would take a while. 

My first expected AF 2 weeks after we got married never showed - I wondered if it could already be a BFP but nope, BFN after BFN. Then September AF never came, or October, or November. Its as if getting married became my natural birth control and I just wasn't being able to start a cycle. Finally in December I saw my family physician, she decided we shouldn't have to wait the year for a referral to a clinic and referred me right away. That's when our journey started and we found out I had PCOS and DH had low count/morphology.

I never thought I'd need IVF, and DH didn't either. He was convinced IUI was all we needed - but after our second IUI ended in a chemical both of us wanted to be as aggressive as possible... so here we are 10 weeks along with our BFP from our first FET. We never did a fresh transfer.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone! im on a few threads on here and its hard to keep up sometimes, but it will be nice to have a thread where we can talk pregnancy, as I feel bad doing that on my ttc threads.

I am 39 and TTC'd for 2 years. After 6 months I went to see my FS and had bloods, semen analysis and sono, everything came back great except that I had a polyp in my uterus. I had the removal surgery and was hoping that was what was stopping us and tried for 3 more months but nothing. Then we tried one month of clomid with intercourse, 2 months of clomid with IUI, and 1 month of injectables with IUI, all BFN. 

As I was turning 39 I wanted to move to IVF and did a fresh cycle in November last year. I responded amazingly and ended up with 10 blasts! they transferred 2 but it was a BFN (or a chemical, was getting some faint lines but beta was a 6 then went to a 2). I had to have a month off to rest my ovaries then I did a FET in January. I decided as I had 8 frosties I wanted to transfer 1 blast per month, I knew it was conservative but I really wanted a singleton pregnancy. I was prepared for it to take a few months, but was so happy to get a bfp at 4dp5dt :happydance:

All other info is in my spoiler, I had to wait 3 weeks for my 7 week ultrasound, I burst into tears when the heartbeat filled the room. Then this past monday I had my 11w3d ultrasound as part of integrated screening, bub looked great, HB great etc. I have a very small subchorionic hematoma but the midwife said they are usually gone by next scan so I hope that will be ok.

Im 12 weeks tomorrow, Im going to say Im officially in 2nd trimester in my 13th week, so not long. I have my next midwife apt mid march.

good luck to all of you waiting for your scans, I know how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just wondering if anyone has announed/ how you plan to announce?

We already told our immediate families after our second beta. However, haven't told friends and extended families.

Our next scan is April 7th, and we're thinking to announce will have a bbq the weekend after that with all our friends over - and make miniature sized foods... sliders, etc.... to announce to everyone at once. Too corny?


----------



## Care76

Hi ladies! It is nice to see you here, and to hear all of your stories. 

Dis, I think that sounds really cute! 

A lot of people (close family and friends) knew why we were going to Mexico. They all knew we have been trying for over a decade and they all loved our boys and were devastated when they left. Having a plan gave everybody something to hope for I think. So when we found out, my husband told most people. I was hesitant. We haven't announced it to everybody, like on Facebook, but the important people know.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Its great you have such a wonderful support system around you Care!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-I think that's a super cute idea. 

My DH has told a few people and I have told a few. I'm not nearly as far along as I'd like to be before we tell others, it's my 3rd (hopefully to term) pregnancy and I am already buldging in the tummy area, I figure I have 3-4 more weeks before I start looking a bit over weight for myself. DH and I are trying to agree on when to tell the kids. I'd like to atleast wait 2 more weeks and he would of told them 2 weeks ago if he had it his way. My nausea is setting in so I've been having DS grab me crackers and big red in a very immediate way, I figure he will catch on pretty quick. He knows something is different he just hasn't put it all together yet lol.


----------



## kleinfor3

Progesterone anyone? 
My levels have went from 33 one week, to 28 the week after that, to 21 yesterday. They said that that's technically 'normal' range but they want mine to stay at 25. I went to the vaginal supp 3x a day. I guess if it doesn't stabalize then they will swap me to the injections. Anyone else have any issues with the progesterone issues?


----------



## berki

Dis- super cute.
I have told my coworkers only because they could tell I knew (as they knew about the journey), our families live an hour and a half- 2 hours away and we will see them both on Easter weekend so will tell them then. I think we are going to wrap up little bibs that I say : love my grandma: etc and give them to them. I saw my parents last weekend but I wanted to wait until after the beta and not just POAS.. so I will be almost 6 weeks when we tell them!


----------



## Care76

I was on it since retrieval and since 8 weeks I only take it every 3 days. My OB said there was no need to test my levels this late. So I don't know what my levels are or should be. But I am on the suppositories and injections. They are a pain, but worth it.

Hi Berki! The bib idea is so awesome!


----------



## urchin

Wow! 2 pages already ... I had visions of me coming home to tea and cake on my own

Yellowbell - good to see you :D
Our very own working miracle xxx




berki said:


> Great idea urchin.
> 
> I just got my first ever bfp after my first IVF/ICSI cycle, beta not until Tuesday (17 long days post transfer) but have been getting bfps since 5dp5dt and I got a pos 1-2 week digi on Tuesday. Ill be due at the end of November, so excited for all of us :) wooohooo
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic at this point :)

Berki - I got my BFP after my first IVF cycle too - it's a great feeling isnt it xx

Hellooooo to Care :hi:
I think you deserve an award for XLTTTC Survivor of the Year - that is an immense number of years to wait :hugs:

and Klein too :happydance: yaaay for surprising BFPs




Dis3tnd said:


> Hi everyone!
> This group is a great idea!
> 
> DH and I got married in August 2010. We decided to start trying right away. Before we got married, I was completely regular but had some fear it would take a while.
> 
> My first expected AF 2 weeks after we got married never showed - I wondered if it could already be a BFP but nope, BFN after BFN. Then September AF never came, or October, or November. Its as if getting married became my natural birth control and I just wasn't being able to start a cycle. Finally in December I saw my family physician, she decided we shouldn't have to wait the year for a referral to a clinic and referred me right away. That's when our journey started and we found out I had PCOS and DH had low count/morphology.
> 
> I never thought I'd need IVF, and DH didn't either. He was convinced IUI was all we needed - but after our second IUI ended in a chemical both of us wanted to be as aggressive as possible... so here we are 10 weeks along with our BFP from our first FET. We never did a fresh transfer.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!

Long posts are perfectly acceptable in this thread I think :D
very good to meet you dist3nd ... and how lovely to meet in such lovely circumstances :flower:



sarahincanada said:


> Hi everyone! im on a few threads on here and its hard to keep up sometimes, but it will be nice to have a thread where we can talk pregnancy, as I feel bad doing that on my ttc threads.

I'm the same Sarah - I am part of some threads of long termers and won't leave as the people there are so lovely and fab ... but right now some people are having a really shit time of it, and I feel bad traipsing around with my BFP when others are struggling still

AFM my story looks like this:
Me and Mr Urch have been TTC for around 4 years - we were to have IVF a couple of years ago, but I got a BFP and so we were cancelled. Sadly I had a MMC and they found a mahoosive fibroid. While this was all being sorted, I turned 40 and lost my NHS funding. I also learned that my FSH is 23 and AMH is around 3, so using my own eggs was out.
The waiting list at the NHS hospital was 4 years, so we found a private clinic with a 6 month wait (which eventually stretched to around 14 months!)
I started my drugs in December, had ET on 19th Jan, BFP 16 days later, a good strong heartbeat at the 8 week scan - and currently have 4 sleeps left til my 12 week scan
I am very nervous, but trying hard to stay positive :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

care Ive talked to you a bunch of times on the other thread, but I didnt really read your signature as I tend to stop when I read the message and hit reply! thats so sad, how come the adoption fell through? I cant imagine. So this is your first biological child?

urchin Im so glad theres another oldie on this thread :rofl: only joking, but when I was TTC I tended to stick with the over 35 folder just because I didnt always relate to the younger threads. I was so many things...older, LTTTC, TTC first child, Assisted conception!! Now that we are pregnant age doesnt really make any difference.

kleinfor3 I was on progesterone from transfer to 10 weeks, but they never tested my levels so cant really help. I hope the 3x a day works for you.

Dis3tnd thats a great idea! some of my family new like mum and sister, only because they were visiting right when I was doing ivf. hubbies family had no clue, so the other week they were over and they had given us SIL's wedding invitation for may. So we wrote how many guests attending '3' on the card and gave it to MIL. She was confused at first so then hubby said 'sarahs pregnant!'. It was so cute.

Ive been annoyed though as I told them very directly that we were not going to tell anyone else until 2nd trimester, as Im high risk at my age and just wanted to get there. MIL kept asking when we were telling her brother as she was finding it hard to keep it in. (hubby has a very small family here in canda). But I kept to my plan even though she was annoying. Then I find out she told her best friend. Then SILs fiance told his parents, who said something at the dress fitting and SILs god mother heard :growlmad:. I was so annoyed, as we would have told hubbies uncle before all these people. So we ended up telling his aunt and uncle, then I told my nieces. But everyone else Im waiting, close-ish friends I will tell when I see them, I will probably announce on FB when I have the 20 week scan (most of those are aquintances and family in other countries).


----------



## Care76

Urch, good thing you found that private clinic! That is one of the reasons we went to Mexico. We could start asap. 

Sarah, yes, I have never even got as far as a positive hpt before. I didn't care if my child was my own biologically or a strangers. I just wanted to be a mom. I am adopted and my parents fostered (that is how they got me, I was an infant), and my DH's parents fostered and adopted his youngest brother. So it felt natural to us. It was very hard to say goodbye to the children we had that we knew were only fosters, but I couldn't with my boys. My oldest said "mommy you need to get your shoes on so you can come with us", it was so hard not to break down right then, but I tried to keep strong for them so they didn't have awful memories of that. Once they left, I couldn't breathe. It was like somebody ripped my heart out. I had never felt that before. I thought loosing my step father was the worst I could ever feel, now I know how my mom felt when he was killed. Honestly, I thought they would be coming home. But we were two weeks short of the two years we needed to have rights, so our lawyer couldn't even get us in to see a judge. I can pm you if you want more details. It is hard to think about. We still don't go in their room. It is why I need to know the gender so I can drastically change it so it feels like a new room. Right now it is still the boys room. :cry:

On to other things, I can understand how you are annoyed with your MIL. My mom cannot keep it in. She told like two strangers yesterday. She just blurts out "she is having a baby!" to anybody. I can't really blame her though. She is so happy. She was pregnant one time and had a miscarriage around 4 months and never got pregnant again. Her and my dad adopted me and fostered other children (tried to adopt my foster brother who was with us almost 2 years but they lost). My parents split and my dad had my sister with my step mom when I was 4, and she had 3 other children. So he has 11 grandchildren and I nieces and nephews, where my mom has no grandchildren and never got to experience a full pregnancy. She is so frakkin happy and kisses my belly when she says goodbye. So I can't really give her heck for blabbing to everybody. This is the happiest she has been in a long time.


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> Urch, good thing you found that private clinic! That is one of the reasons we went to Mexico. We could start asap.
> 
> Sarah, yes, I have never even got as far as a positive hpt before. I didn't care if my child was my own biologically or a strangers. I just wanted to be a mom. I am adopted and my parents fostered (that is how they got me, I was an infant), and my DH's parents fostered and adopted his youngest brother. So it felt natural to us. It was very hard to say goodbye to the children we had that we knew were only fosters, but I couldn't with my boys. My oldest said "mommy you need to get your shoes on so you can come with us", it was so hard not to break down right then, but I tried to keep strong for them so they didn't have awful memories of that. Once they left, I couldn't breathe. It was like somebody ripped my heart out. I had never felt that before. I thought loosing my step father was the worst I could ever feel, now I know how my mom felt when he was killed. Honestly, I thought they would be coming home. But we were two weeks short of the two years we needed to have rights, so our lawyer couldn't even get us in to see a judge. I can pm you if you want more details. It is hard to think about. We still don't go in their room. It is why I need to know the gender so I can drastically change it so it feels like a new room. Right now it is still the boys room. :cry:
> 
> On to other things, I can understand how you are annoyed with your MIL. My mom cannot keep it in. She told like two strangers yesterday. She just blurts out "she is having a baby!" to anybody. I can't really blame her though. She is so happy. She was pregnant one time and had a miscarriage around 4 months and never got pregnant again. Her and my dad adopted me and fostered other children (tried to adopt my foster brother who was with us almost 2 years but they lost). My parents split and my dad had my sister with my step mom when I was 4, and she had 3 other children. So he has 11 grandchildren and I nieces and nephews, where my mom has no grandchildren and never got to experience a full pregnancy. She is so frakkin happy and kisses my belly when she says goodbye. So I can't really give her heck for blabbing to everybody. This is the happiest she has been in a long time.

:cry::cry::cry: im sitting here in tears
I dont really know much about fostering, so while they are in foster care they can be adopted out at any time? Im assuming they were adopted thats why they left. that just breaks my heart. I suppose you are not allowed any contact. I bet they will always remember you though.
you so deserve your bfp! Ive often thought about adopting, its something I might consider once a mum.

and I would definitely forgive your mum for blurting it out, bless her. how wonderful for her to have a grandchild.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi everybody :hi:

DH and I started ttc in earnest shortly after the wedding in 2010. I was already turning 37 so my ob/gyn referred us to an re since I wasn't ovulating. Turned out I had pcos so we started meds and then iuis. DH deployed to Afghanistan late 2010 and I did 5 iuis during the deployment. After a few I kind of knew we would need ivf but didn't want to go through that without DH

We got first time lucky with ivf in Jan and are expecting twins!! First tri has been rough because I was hospitalized 10 days with severe ohss. I spent another 6 weeks at home on bedrest and am still not 100%. I'm a little concerned all the xrays and meds will hurt the babies but so far all looks ok. I graduate from the re Mon the start with my ob/gyn first week of April.


----------



## Teta81

Hey ladies!! Definitely feel less guilty talking about our happy news here!! 

We have unexplained infertility, DD is now 2, conceived after 3 rounds of injectables with iui. Started ttc when she turned 1 last January. 3 rounds of clomid with iui, then injectables with iui and got a bfp, which resulted in identical twins that never had a heartbeat :nope: had a d&e at 10 weeks and found chromosomal abnormality. Time to start again. After 4 failed cycles with injectables and iui, moved on to ivf. Transferred 2 blasts and have one little baby currently 10weeks and 1 day, due October 17 :happydance: I'm beyond fortunate to have had ivf work our first round. With 2 frosties waiting! 

Can't wait to see how everyone here progresses. My next step is sequential screen on April 3. We haven't told anyone yet, I'm waiting until at least after that, and longer if I can keep it hidden. I'm just extra nervous after going through so much I guess. 

Good to see so many familiar faces! :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

so great to see so many successes after all the struggles! IVF really does seem to do the trick, I wonder what it is that makes it work for most people. I felt perhaps my egg shell was too hard for hubbies sperm to penetrate, which Ive read can be common with my age. as other than that all tests were perfect, and I responded really well to my IVF w/ICSI. I wonder if Id ever have seen a BFP if Id continued naturally or did more IUI. I also wonder how many of us will get a natural BFP after giving birth as I hear that you are more fertile once you have had a pregnancy.

Hey if its not too much work urchin perhaps you could list our names on the front page with our due dates? mine is Oct 7. unless you think it will be too much work as the thread grows!


----------



## sienna1

Hi everyone!

I am newly pregnant from my first ivf round! Just confirmed the BFP on Tuesday with a 14dpo blood test. I'm still in shock, I had never seen a second line in 2 years of ttc.

This whole experience has involved so much waiting, I'm super happy to finally reach this point. We never expected to have problems when we started in March 2010, since I had such a normal cycle, but after 8 months of ttc had DH tested and found a varicocele. He had surgery to repair it in Nov. 2010 and we had to wait 6 months for him to heal and be normal. But again, no luck all last year in spite of both of us having all normal test results. We had 4 rounds of iui in the fall and finally in December had our IVF consultation. It's hard to believe something finally worked!


----------



## urchin

Mrs Bear!!!!!!!!! 
So good to see you :hugs:
(Mrs Bear started the best assisted conception TTC thread in the world for anyone who hasn't come accross her before!)
Glad you are starting to feel better chikkie - I think some women think they are being over-cautious when they cancel treatment because of suspected OHSS. But having seen what you have gone through I am not surprised the medics try to avoid it at all costs. 



sarahincanada said:


> so great to see so many successes after all the struggles! IVF really does seem to do the trick, I wonder what it is that makes it work for most people. I felt perhaps my egg shell was too hard for hubbies sperm to penetrate, which Ive read can be common with my age.
> 
> _(Snippety Snip)_
> 
> Hey if its not too much work urchin perhaps you could list our names on the front page with our due dates? mine is Oct 7. unless you think it will be too much work as the thread grows!

I often think the same thing Sarah - and always say that the problem is that my eggs are hard boiled....now I have visions of Mr Urch's soldiers bouncing off in relays :rofl:

and what a good idea - glad you had it while we are only 3 pages long!



sienna1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am newly pregnant from my first ivf round! Just confirmed the BFP on Tuesday with a 14dpo blood test. I'm still in shock, I had never seen a second line in 2 years of ttc.
> 
> This whole experience has involved so much waiting,

That has been my experience too Sienna - seemingly endless waiting! All seems worthwhile now we have our BFP, but at the time it was soul destroying

AFM - up again at 3am and have just been sick .... which is the first time in about 5 days. I was beginning to think maybe I was passed the sicky stage - but it seems it was just lying in wait for me!


----------



## urchin

There we go - hall of fame added to page 1

if I've not got your DD and you'd like it up there, just let me know xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay for hall of fame! My edd is November 10th! Thanks!


----------



## Dis3tnd

urchin said:


> There we go - hall of fame added to page 1
> 
> if I've not got your DD and you'd like it up there, just let me know xx

Thanks for taking care of this Urchin! My due date is October 17th!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin - you make me blush :blush: Glad you like our ttc thread, it's a good one! I need to catch up on it again though... I'm back at work this week so at least I have computer access that doesn't make me nauseated. Guess it was something about the laptop that did that to me or else I'm just getting over it :shrug:. My 12 week scan is Monday too! :happydance:. My dd is Oct 9th but I figure I will go late Sept since it is twins :oneofeach:

sarah - I'll be 39 by delivery so I'm an oldie too :thumbup:

Klein - I've been on progesterone shots since the transfer. They checked my level once a few weeks later but haven't since then. I think I stay on til 12 weeks. 

As far as telling I had planned something similar to what Berki suggested with the bibs but with my OHSS and being hospitalized I didn't get the chance :nope: I feel bad to say I feel cheated by not being able to tell people the way I would have liked, but I kind of do. Since I was in the hospital I had to tell mom, sis, aunt, etc the day we found out ourselves because they needed to know to make sure the medical staff, xray etc all knew as I was getting care. DH told his sister as well since it meant postponing his trip home (hasn't visited his family since he got back from being deployed in Dec). They are all still happy of course but it wasn't quite the 'announcement' I had in mind. I did get to surprise with the twins some though - I just came home with the ultrasound pic and said 'oh, here's a picture from the scan' so that is how they found out about it being two.

I very specifically asked that they not tell others, even my dad (wasn't at hospital) because it was so early and I was worried all the meds and the ohss would cause a miscarriage. I don't know how closely that has been followed though. I let mom tell my dad once I was out of hospital and we could see heartbeats. She told my nephew on her own though. No telling who she and my aunt may have told, or DHs sister. I plan on telling closer friends and relatives after our 12 week scan on Monday but probably won't make it public for another month. Between the ohss, my age and it being twins I want to be well into 2nd tri first. There is no event coming up til early May so I will probably just end up emailing most people. I hate being impersonal about it but I don't want to tell one and have someone else hear it before I can tell them too.


----------



## Care76

Hi Mrs.Bear! Hopefully once the second tri starts you will feel great!

Welcome Sienna! It is an amazing feeling to see a second line when you never have in years of ttc. It is almost unbelievable. 

Thanks Urch! Mine is Oct 19. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> AFM - up again at 3am and have just been sick .... which is the first time in about 5 days. I was beginning to think maybe I was passed the sicky stage - but it seems it was just lying in wait for me!

I am 12 weeks today and had a terrible evening yesterday, felt soooo sick. I hadnt been taking my meds for a few days and I thought Id see how I did without them, but it hit me hard and hubby went and got a refill. So its not eased up yet, hope Im not one of those who

anyone got a doppler? I rented one for a month and heard the HB again last night, it was wonderful. Ive been good though and only used it a couple of times per week.

Mrs. Bear I turn 40 on Oct 1, I always said I was going to do away for a month on a cruise for that. but my DD is Oct 7! so its good timing as I will be excited for that and hopefully forgetting Im turning 40!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks Care :flower: I am definitely doing lots better. 

Getting my stamina back is the hardest part right now since I am out of breath easily. I know I am getting better every day but it definitely is wearing me down. I still look about 4-5 months preggo so I figure I will end up this size til May then start going back up again. I was 119cm around and looked 8-9 months preggo at the height of the ohss. Luckily my sister brought me some of her maternity clothes or I'd be in my nightgown at work :haha: Worst is an abdominal shot I get every night that BURNS - only a few more weeks of that hopefully though :thumbup:

They never mentioned possibly postponing transfer. I suspect they were concerned that the quality wouldn't survive freeze. I had 3 blasts left over that weren't freezeable. Apparently it is also rare to have severe ohss over 35, though that is probably because the egg count isn't as high usually. It is definitely worth postponing transfer to avoid ohss if you can though. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. If I hadn't gotten bfp it would have resolved within a few days but by the time it seemed to be getting better I had 3 blasts implanted (one stopped developing) so that quickly put me into severe ohss.

Sarah - forgot to comment in the last post about the egg shell issue. I had 28 mature eggs and we did 50% ICSI. Of the non-ICSI only 2 fertilized, so I definitely think that was our issue. If we hadn't had ICSI I likely would not be in this thread, so I'm glad I pushed for it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarahincanada said:


> Mrs. Bear I turn 40 on Oct 1, I always said I was going to do away for a month on a cruise for that. but my DD is Oct 7! so its good timing as I will be excited for that and hopefully forgetting Im turning 40!!

I suspect you will be far happier with your little one than going on that cruise anyway :thumbup: Maybe do that for 41? How soon after #1 are you going to do another FET for #2?


----------



## sarahincanada

Mrs. Bear said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear I turn 40 on Oct 1, I always said I was going to do away for a month on a cruise for that. but my DD is Oct 7! so its good timing as I will be excited for that and hopefully forgetting Im turning 40!!
> 
> I suspect you will be far happier with your little one than going on that cruise anyway :thumbup: Maybe do that for 41? How soon after #1 are you going to do another FET for #2?Click to expand...

well seeing as my frosties are with my 39 year old eggs I can wait a bit, seeing as its usually the eggs not the cooker thats the problem :haha: however I dont want to wait too long, I would have to be done breastfeeding to start the hormones so perhaps 8 months to a year later? also it might take a few transfers to get pregnant again, I will do SET do I have 7 tries.
did you get any frosties? are the twins your first children? this is my first.


----------



## sarahincanada

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sarah - forgot to comment in the last post about the egg shell issue. I had 28 mature eggs and we did 50% ICSI. Of the non-ICSI only 2 fertilized, so I definitely think that was our issue. If we hadn't had ICSI I likely would not be in this thread, so I'm glad I pushed for it.

oh thats interesting! so it confirms my hard egg belief!
ICSI was only $1200 more so I said do it, and to all. why waste the chance of good eggs going to waste. I had 20 mature eggs and ended up with 10 blastocysts. Im sure it would have been a lot less if we hadnt ICSId them all. they should do it more often, I see lots of people on here who have a bad fertilization rate which could have been improved if they just ICSId at the start.


----------



## kleinfor3

sarah-I plan on getting or renting a doppler, I forgot, when can you usually pick up the heartbeat on one of those?


----------



## sarahincanada

kleinfor3 said:


> sarah-I plan on getting or renting a doppler, I forgot, when can you usually pick up the heartbeat on one of those?

it really depends on the model, you would need a sensitive one. my midwife picked up mine at 10 weeks (she said its 50/50 that early) and I heard mine on the rented one at 11 weeks. I rented as I wanted the midwife quality. quite a few of the girls like the sonoline I think its called for purchase.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I bought the sonoline but I think my fattitude is preventing me from hearing it! I've been so frustrated and cried both times I tried. I just wanna hear this bubba's heartbeat but I can't!! I am 10w2days....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I wanted to ICSI at least half but I kind of wanted to do some natural to confirm my suspicions about it being an egg/sperm issue. With only 2 of 13 fertilizing that way I suspect we would likely never have gotten a bfp without IVF. As it was only 7 of 13 fertilized with ICSI (2 others were damaged in the process) so our fertilization rates aren't that great even with ICSI. I'm a big advocate of ICSI, especially if you don't have a lot of eggs to work with. Why risk it, ya know? 

The twins are my first. We didn't end up with any frosties. 9 fertilized total. We put back 3 and they said 3 more made it to blast but weren't of high enough quality to freeze. Oh well... Guess if we want to try again it will be full IVF. I'm hoping for one of each so there won't be as much pressure to try again though. I've always wanted 3-4 but I can live with 2 rather than risk ohss again. If we do IVF again I'll start at a lower dose. I'd rather have half the eggs or less than repeat the ohss.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd its still very early, my midwife picked mine up at 10 weeks but that was a midwife quality machine and she said 50/50 chance. dont give up! it takes a good 5 minutes for me to find mine as it seems to pick up in a different area each time.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yea DH says to be patient and we'll eventually find it. He said in practice they never even try it this early, and that yesterday he had a patient at 13 weeks who it took him over 5 minutes to find and even then only got it for a few seconds. I'm having a hard time being patient though - I tried for 10 minutes last night and then gave up.


----------



## Care76

My midwife wouldn't even attempt to look for HB with the doppler. She said after 12 weeks. I know a lot of women find the HB early with the Sonoline B, but not everybody does. 

Also, I know there are different probes for different people and stages. 

I plan on getting one, but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Care76

Baby Beanner is a PRUNE!!!


----------



## Teta81

Yay for hall of fame! My dd is October 17! 

I have the Sonoline B and it has been working great for me. I started picking up the heartbeat around 8 1/2 weeks, and have checked every day since :blush: it works best for me first thing in the morning. Sometimes I pick the right spot and find it right away, other times it takes a while. I often find the baby hiding behind my main artery, which makes it hard to hear through my own pulses. It definitely keeps me sane, but also makes me a little crazy at times too, especially when it takes 15 min to find! :wacko:

I love hearing that everyone is progressing nicely and all within a few weeks another. Going to be a fun 6-7 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for prune care!! :cloud9:

Dis3tnd I think I mentioned to you before my tips for doppler is to make sure your bladder is full and drape your legs off the bed so tummy is taut. I also find it more when I angle the doppler, as you are going behind the pubic bone. hope you find it soon! when is your next scan?

anyone got a scan coming up this week? I have a few weeks till I see my midwife and a wopping 8 weeks till my week 20 scan :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

sarah-good to know the tips for the doppler! Thanks!!!
I have a u/s & bloodwork on Tuesday.

Care-yay for prune!!! I'm still a sweetpea, longing for those prune days, but I'll take it lol!!!

AFM-I only took 1 nap today and I haven't felt as nauseaus as I was the past few days...seriousally hoping everything is ok in there, it has me a bit paraniod!


----------



## Care76

Teta, I just realized you are Dis have the same DD! I am only two days after you two. :)

Sarah, I just saw my midwife this week and will be back in almost 3 weeks. I don't go for my next US until 8 weeks either! I thought it was 20 weeks, but my midwife said 18 weeks. Considering I didn't have a 12 week scan, I really don't want to wait that long. 

Klein, I have some days where I think my symptoms are gone (especially the MS) and then - WHAM - they are back even worse. So try not to worry too much. Is next week your first U/S?


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Thanks that is reasurring. I've had 2 u/s already and I think I am getting them every week until I am dismissed to my ob. Weekly visits with u/s and bloodwork. They mentioned dismissing me in a few weeks :( I love my ob but I LOVE all this attention lol. 

First two u/s everything measured correctly and last one we saw the hb on the screen at 6w4d. We could hear it go in and out, maybe we can get a beat per minute count Tuesday. 

I have had 2 m/c and 2 live births. I hate the not knowing of what's going to happen lol. I will say with both of my m/c they were at about where I am now and we didn't see a hb. So maybe once I get past the next few weeks I will rest a bit easier.


----------



## urchin

There we go, that's Teta's date added to the HoF!

Just 3 more to go, then we're all accounted for....Mrs Bear and I also share the same date - and scan day by the looks of things .... I have my 12 week scan on Monday too :D


----------



## berki

MY EDD is Nov 27th will have my 8 weeks scan on April 17th.. seems so far away still haha!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> Sarah, I just saw my midwife this week and will be back in almost 3 weeks. I don't go for my next US until 8 weeks either! I thought it was 20 weeks, but my midwife said 18 weeks. Considering I didn't have a 12 week scan, I really don't want to wait that long.

oh thats good to know, thats only 6 weeks away for me then. I only did the integrated screening as I wanted a 12 week scan! although she probably would have given me one anyway due to my horrible accident...

I havent mentioned it on this thread, but at 7 weeks pregnant my 2 dogs attacked my older dog. I tried to get them off her and my fingertip got sliced off, nail and all :cry: I had to pick it up and dial 911, I was bleeding everywhere and was scared as I was pregnant. I felt so bad I couldnt help my dog as I was on the phone with 911. Anyway they couldnt reattach as theres a risk of infection, so they just had to sow up the end. Ive been going 3x a week for dressing changes, with this type of injury they just let it heal over. As pregnant I didnt take the percocet they prescribed as its a narcotic (they said its ok for pregnancy but I didnt want to risk it) and managed through the pain with paracetomol. Its been traumatic as Im very queasy over medical things and wanted to faint when I thought about it, havent been able to look at the finger. Its hard to imagine a life with a deformed index finger with no nail (always had nice nails, get gel nails). but the dog is ok ($4000 vet bill later) and we keep them separate now. Hubby was amazing looking after me and keeping my spirits up. Cant believe it though, what a traumatic thing to happen after all Ive been throught with the infertility.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-OMG, that's awful and yes, terrible traumatic. So glad the dog's ok and your healing now. I know it's a terribly freakish incident that could of been avoided if the fight didn't happen but good thing they didn't hurt you even more in the process, or even God forbid the baby somehow. I don't blame you for not wanting to take the percocet. Your a very brave mama!


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> yay for prune care!! :cloud9:
> 
> Dis3tnd I think I mentioned to you before my tips for doppler is to make sure your bladder is full and drape your legs off the bed so tummy is taut. I also find it more when I angle the doppler, as you are going behind the pubic bone. hope you find it soon! when is your next scan?
> 
> anyone got a scan coming up this week? I have a few weeks till I see my midwife and a wopping 8 weeks till my week 20 scan :dohh:

Thanks for the tips Sarah, will try both things tonight. However, I have a platform bed so hanging legs off the bed won't really work, not much distance between the bed and the ground! My 12 week scan is when I'm 12w5days on April 9th. Feels like forever from now :( I'm also only doing the screening for the scan.... will be horrible when I'm at your stage and will have to wait 8 weeks for a scan, but also lovely to be in second tri!

I've read your story about your accident before, but it still gets me so sad - how traumatic and horrible to go through - and to have lost your nail as well! Glad bubs was okay through it all :)


----------



## urchin

berki said:


> MY EDD is Nov 27th will have my 8 weeks scan on April 17th.. seems so far away still haha!!

I've added your date in berki xxx

sarah - you have my sympathies hon. We've had some horrid dog fights here and they are always so scary.
When Mr Urch moved in he brought his dogs with him (he had 2 lurchers, I had 2 whippets) his had always been kenneled, mine are house dogs.
His top dog and mine really took a dislike to each other - we tried for 3 years to get them to tolerate each other (using all the tricks we could think of) but it always ended in big fights and even bigger vet bills. Mr Urch got very badly bitten trying to separate one particularly nasty fight...luckily he didn't lose any extremities though!

Eventually, we rehomed the top dog lurcher and brought the other one into the house with the whippets, where he settled in very quickly

Hope your finger mends fast sarah - it's certainly traumatic when things like that happen :hugs:

AFM I've spent the day at work getting ready for our audits next week - and will be spending the day there tomorrow too as someone else hasn't done what she should have :growlmad:

and today I have started to feel some pressure against my pubic bone, which I'm presuming is Eenie outgrowing his/her current living quaters

2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! I have jack russells and they have strong teeth, but its still shocking that my fingertip got sliced off in one bite. I dont really remember what happened or feeling it happen. I try to think of a reason for it happening, and I wonder perhaps its for me to know never to leave my baby with these 2 dogs. Not that I would have, but perhaps I might have walked over to the other side of the room with the baby and the 2 dogs there, but now I see how they can just snap and go at it I wouldnt.

urchin interesting the 4 didnt get on but the 3 did. My 2 younger jacks get on, and they were fighting the older one. she is older and they probably sense her weakness. so it could be the same as a baby. the 2 dogs are lovely dogs so it was crazy to see how they snapped.

after all that happened the dr's assured me it wouldnt affect the baby but I was still nervous. so when the midwife found the HB 2 weeks later I burst into tears! all I wanted was for bub and dog to be ok.


----------



## urchin

It was a top dog rivalry thing Sarah - Digit was the top indoor dog and Bow was the top outdoor dog. The other 2 had always been subordinate dogs - so when Flynn came in, he was used to being a low status dog and didn't really mind that the top dog slot was already taken.
Digit and Bow were both determined to dominate each other, and neither would give ground. Hence the fights :((

Even withe all the upset I wouldn't be without my dogs - but like you, I would never leave a young child with them unattended ... even Digit who is absolutely child proof (I've seen him with 2 under-5's hanging off his ears and tail - and he just stood there looking miserable until I was able to get there and help!)


----------



## Teta81

Dis, any luck with the Doppler yet?? I always find it immediately when I do it 1st thing in the morning, laying in bed but after I have gotten up to use the bathroom. Idk why but I have a harder time on a full bladder! He/she is always in the exact same spot when I do it at this time. Today i could hear the baby moving around! So cool. If I try later in the day it takes me a really long time and it's never as loud. I agree with Sarah, I always have the probe angled downward, not straight up and down against ur belly. I've noticed over the past 2 weeks the location is getting higher, plus my nighttime bathroom trips have subsided, so my uterus must be lifting out of my pelvis!! I'm still not showing yet which surprised my OB who said my uterus feels huge, whatever that means. She said it won't be long. Right now I just look bloated. I saw a girl wearing a shirt that said "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant!" I so need that shirt! :haha:


----------



## Care76

Hahaha, I want that shirt too! I got so bloated just from the ivf it's crazy. 

Sarah, I know all about dominant dogs. They usually won't work unless you are an extremely dominant handler. But still the risk will always be there. I am just glad everybody (and dog) ended up ok.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes makes sense about the dogs. we got foxy about 8 years ago from humane society, we think she was about 4ish so she is 12 now. about 5 years ago we found she was just sitting on the bed a lot so we thought getting her a companion would make her a bit livlier. so we got lucy, again a rescue but only 1 yrs old. they seemed fine but foxy slowly stopped playing with her and lucy was getting fat. so we got a 3rd for lucy to grow up with. 

the pup would act submissive to lucy so they get along great, but we found they would gang up on foxy. I kinda regretted getting a 3rd and felt so bad for foxy, its like senior abuse! it wouldnt happen much though and just went to the vet once for a small cut on foxy. then last oct they went at foxy over food at my MILs, foxy had about 4 cuts on her that time, and MIL was shocked how they went at her and said it was hard getting them off her. I thought it was a food or them showing off at MIL, thought it would never happen with me. 

then that happened, and it was actually the younger dog who started it. we were all sleeping on the bed (I had terrible sickness @ 7 weeks) and foxy made a weird noise in her sleep, and the younger one woke up and lunged. I think perhaps being woken out of her sleep made her snap like that? I couldnt get them off her even with kicking them and my injury happened very early. it was so awful, I remember telling the 911 operator my 2 younger dogs were killing my older one. I thought that was it for her, as it went on so long. Foxy had a horrible large wound on her back, but its slowly healing. She is compeltely separated now and getting loads of love from me. I suppose if they were really trying to kill her they could have, it was all flesh wounds. its almost like they were using her like their tug of war toy we play with.

I love all 3 of them, but it has been hard being affectionate with the younger 2 after seeing what they did. but Ive been trying. the younger one cowers if I ever raise my voice or tell her 'stop' sternly, thats why its so shocking to see how she snapped and they would not listen to me.

sorry enough dog talk!!


----------



## urchin

Good h'evenink!

Sun is shining and I managed to finish up at work by lunchtime :D
I worked Saturday too and have taken tomorrow off to make up for it and.......
tomorrow is scan day!

I'm very nervous and hoping with everything I have that all will be well

Keep it all crossed for me xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Urchin, Good luck with tomorrow's scan!!!


----------



## urchin

It's tomorrow - and I'm a plum!

Scan is not til 2.45 so I have to find lots of things to do to keep me occupied - 
#1 is piddling about on the internet
#2 is cleaning the bathroom
#3 is doing some laundry
#4 is picking up some jewelry that I'm having repaired

after that I'm not sure!


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

Please help me stop from worrying. I feel so restless because I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. The only symptom I had which was sore breasts has already gone away since last week. I feel so normal.
Then also I can't help but wonder about my first scan last week when I'm supposed to be 6 weeks and all we saw on the scan was a pregnancy sac (a black spot). I thought I'm supposed to see a fetal pole and a heartbeat by then? My doctor said though that it is still too early and that we might see the heartbeat on my next scan (tomorrow).

I know I should not be worrying but I just feel so scared not knowing if the baby is growing well.
I feel like rushing to the nearest place where I could have a betaHCG test just to check if my levels are still ok. My last betaHCG was Tuesday last week and it was still ok.
I know I'm sounding like crazy but I feel like crying too !


----------



## urchin

Big hugs yellowbell :hugs: there's really nothing to reassure you without proof on a black and white scan pic in front of you is there?
Doesn't matter how many people say 'but loads of women get no symptoms' or 'very early on there really isn't anything to see' - until we get that proof positive, we don't rest

Glad you only have to wait til tomorrow for your scan xxx


----------



## yellowbell

urchin said:


> Big hugs yellowbell :hugs: there's really nothing to reassure you without proof on a black and white scan pic in front of you is there?
> Doesn't matter how many people say 'but loads of women get no symptoms' or 'very early on there really isn't anything to see' - until we get that proof positive, we don't rest
> 
> Glad you only have to wait til tomorrow for your scan xxx

Thanks, hun!
I've been anxiously waiting for tomorrow. It's driving me nuts!:wacko:


----------



## Care76

Yellowbell, I know another girl on another forum and they didn't see anything for her 6 week scan, and when she went back they saw the heartbeat. I also know that I was warned we may not see anything on my 6 week scan and usually waiting until at least 7 weeks is better. If it makes you feel better, I had crazy sore breasts and then they weren't as sore for a couple weeks (maybe longer), but then the pain came back later. You can't really go by symptoms because not everybody gets them, and progesterone can cause some as well. I will just hope and pray you get to see a HB at your scan tomorrow. FX!

Urch, thinking of you today! 

Dis, any luck finding the HB?


----------



## yellowbell

Care76 said:


> Yellowbell, I know another girl on another forum and they didn't see anything for her 6 week scan, and when she went back they saw the heartbeat. I also know that I was warned we may not see anything on my 6 week scan and usually waiting until at least 7 weeks is better. If it makes you feel better, I had crazy sore breasts and then they weren't as sore for a couple weeks (maybe longer), but then the pain came back later. You can't really go by symptoms because not everybody gets them, and progesterone can cause some as well. I will just hope and pray you get to see a HB at your scan tomorrow. FX!
> 
> Urch, thinking of you today!
> 
> Dis, any luck finding the HB?

Thank you so much for your reassuring words! Really appreciate it. I feel better now :)


----------



## sarahincanada

happy plum urchin! I was 12 weeks either friday or sunday (depending on if I go with measurement date or transfer date), so Im a plum too. dont really know what size a plum is!! I said I would wait till 13 weeks to put a ticker up so I like seeing yours. good luck at your scan :kiss:

yellowbell I had terrible nausea that got me through, but other than that Ive not felt much and Im @ 12 weeks! I got a doppler at 11 weeks and listen 2x a week just to make sure bub is still in there, as I dont feel anything. My nipples hurt randomly last night, so you can have nothing for weeks and then bam a symptom. good luck at your scan hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yellowbell - good luck and hope you are reassured tomorrow. My clinic would not let me come in before 7 weeks eventhough I was beyond worried, because they said it can be hard to see anything. 

Urchin - excited for your scan today - hope to see a pic!

Hope everyone else is doing well and got to rest lots on the weekend. I stayed up the latest I have since I've gotten my BFP on Friday night - till 2am watching a movie with DH and ordering late night pizza - was nice to have an evening as I've been so exhausted lately. The only way I was able to do it was to nap after work for a couple hours though. I paid for it over the weekend though as I spend most of Saturday and Sunday in bed. I did pick up some scrapbooking stuff though so I can start bubs scrapbook with my 7w and 9w scan pictures, and also decided to learn to knit so I can make bubs first blankie :)

Haven't heard bubs on doppler yet, and its making me nervous. I think its because of the excess fat on my tum :( Its so sad, a year ago before I started all the injectables etc I didn't have that fat - oh well, least its brought me my BFP. I just hope bubs is okay, but my 9w5day scan went well - so it should be right? Do you guys find the heartbeat above your pelvic line or below?

Also, just had a quick personal question for everyone.... have any of you been comfortable bd'ing yet? DH and I did for the first time since before transfer yesterday, and now I'm paranoid.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-I'm ok with the bd-ing. Although I have no 'urge' too lol. It may just be in my head but I think the progesterone suppositories are drying me out?? I told DH lube was a must. We only have like 3 times but the last time I threw on the emergency brakes and requested the lube and it made it more enjoyable in that aspect. I am a little paranoid about it but I think that's only normal. 

Urchin-great list to make your day go by faster!

Yellowbell-I'm totally making myself mental over me thinking I'm preggo then thinking somethings wrong. Your not alone. I had pregnancy symptoms and now they are going away or something which is totally driving me crazy. As for you, it's early to see anything at 6 weeks and based on %'s everything will be fine. If your anything like me you'll rest assured tomorrow after you SEE everythings ok and then you'll be a nervous wreck before your next scan. Maybe the further along we get the more settled down we will be! Good luck tomorrow :) 

So glad you all are plums!!! Congrats!

Sarah-Too funny you don't know what size a plum is. Do you have mini ornages there? It's comparable to that size lol :) ((I don't know what a prune looks like other than in the tickers lol))


----------



## kleinfor3

Oh, forgot to add-I changed my scan from tomorrow to today. I'm really paranoid about it since I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms in 5 days now :( It's spring break here and if the appt goes well I'd like to take the kids to the beach for a few days starting tomorrow. 

Progesterone suppository ?- I am doing them 3x a day, can I swim with them? Any idea? I'm going to TRY to remember to ask but I thought maybe someone on here already knew the answer lol! TIA


----------



## Teta81

Yellow my symptoms come and go constantly. Every good day I panic and every bad day I curse myself! 

Good luck today urch!! Keep us posted ASAP!!

Dis I hear hb half way between belly button and hair line. And not always right in center. Most dr offices won't even try a Doppler until 12 weeks so try not to get crazy, although I understand how frustrated you must be! Keep trying!!


----------



## urchin

All went well today for me and my wee Eenie Plum!
S/he measured 12+2, so a little over but hey! We also heard a good strong heartbeat and I cried :cry:
Mostly Eenie was resting, but then sprang to life and had a frantic wiggle of arms and legs :cloud9:

We requested not to have the NS testing - but the scanny lady said we do look for things that might be wrong anyway, and everything here looks good to me.

We have some pics, but no scanner to scan them in - so they will have to wait :D


----------



## sarahincanada

yay urchin :cloud9: I didnt have a scanner so I took mine with my camera and upload hint hint!!! my bub is also 2 days over from my transfer dating, so its hard to know which date to stick too.

kleinfor3 good luck at your scan! lol Ive never really looked at a plum to know the size. a prune I can picture the size though!!

Dis3tnd I have a good layer of fat on my stomach too, do you press down fairly hard? I do. I find mine above the pubic bone nearer the belly button (bub is obviously not there and Im pointing the probe towards my pubic area so I suppose the waves go at an angle from that point and find bub) and found it on the left and right. When my midwife found mine at 10 weeks she was nearer the pubic bone though. Try not to worry, your 9w5day went well so keep that in mind.

hi everyone else!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yea trying to keep my scan in mind to keep the worry at bay. I'm pushing fairly hard but I guess I'm searching to low, checking below pubic line. I pushed so hard yesterday that I have a bruise :(

Urchin glad scan went well!

Good luck today Klein!


----------



## urchin

I think I shall steer clear of doplers - I can see them stressing me more than they reassure!


----------



## urchin

Just for Sarah


----------



## Care76

Awww, thanks for the pic Urch! I am glad Eenie is doing great!


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin I love it!! very clear baby outline, amazing!
hey I went to wolverhampton university, where do you live?


----------



## kleinfor3

Urchin-beautiful pic!!! So glad s/he is measuring well and kicked around a bit to say hi :)

My scan-Measured perfectly consistent with 7w1d and I think I o'ed on day 15 of my cycle so that all adds up. I got to see and hear the heartbeat. 145 a minute. It was beautiful. Nurse said everything looked beautiful today. I feel like a ton brick has been lifted off of me. Hubby talked me into telling our kids. We did tell them and I cried like a baby. I also sent out a text message to our close family and friends to let them know. Good day, good day :cloud9:


----------



## urchin

I'm in Birmingham Sarah - not for too much longer hopefully.... I've been here since 1997 when I came to study, but I want to move back to my home village in Leicestershire :D


----------



## sarahincanada

yay so happy for you kleinfor3 :cloud9:


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies,
Sorry I'm last to add the DD. Mine is Nov. 27th (the same as you Berki). 

I've been having so much bloating, I wonder how much of that is due to progesterone? My first scan is at the end of next week. 

Glad to hear everyone's scans are going well.


----------



## urchin

Klein that's fantastic news .... hurrah for mini-klein :D

Sienna - I've added you on, but you're not the last - don't think I have an actual DD for yellowbell!
I stopped my progesterone on Sunday - and am sooooo glad. I absolutley hated the smell it gave me around the nether regions! and how cruel to have that odd smell at the same time as having heightened senses :sick:


----------



## yellowbell

Ladies!!!
Hubby and I saw our baby's heartbeat today and we're so happy!!! :yipee:
I want to hug EVERYONE! :hugs:
We saw everything - fetal pole, yolk sac and heartbeat. It turned out that last week I was only 5 weeks that's why we only saw a sac. So now that there's a measurement of our baby, we know now that I am only 6wks+3.
And now I can say our EDD: 17 Nov 2012 which is also exactly my birthday! How cool is that! :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

fantastic news yellowbell!! proves that no symptoms is normal! and what an amazing DD! mine is 6 days after my 40th bday, but I wonder if I will be early.


----------



## Dis3tnd

So happy for all the good ultasounds yesterday and today! I can't wait until mine - April 9th seems soo farrrr!!!

Speaking of special due dates - my little brother is 11 years younger than me. My mom had a surprise pregnancy when she was 38 (she was 19 when she had my oldest brother). So he really is a miracle baby, and the light of my life. He's more like a son to me than a brother and it was very special for me that I got my positive beta result on his birthday, with a due date of my mom's birthday :)


----------



## yellowbell

Sarah, it's possible that your baby would decide to have the same birthday as yours! :)

Dis, just a few more days til your next scan. Then you'd be almost done with 1st tri by then, right? It's sweet that your little brother's birthday was your positive beta day, now that date is doubly special for you ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarah - sorry to hear about the incident with the dogs and glad things weren't much worse and baby is ok

urch - I got to stop progesterone after sunday too! :happydance: I was still on the shots so my bum is very very happy. Now I just need to get them to let me stop the abdominal shot for the ohss :growlmad:

dis - I was told not to bd due to the ohss but I've had no real urge to anyway. I'm hoping to try once we get cleared and into the 2nd tri. I'm high risk though so I don't know when/if I will ever bd again... the horror! :argh:

Great to hear so many positive scan results and that there are so many cool due dates. My mom had my brother on her birthday. The only way mine will get here on a cool date would be if they were really early and I definitely don't want to wish for that so I'm resigned to a new day to celebrate. Maybe they will come on either side of midnight and have their own days?? Not likely but would be cool :cake:

AFM - Yesterday's 12 week scan went well and I 'graduated' from the RE. I only teared up a little bit when my RE and I were saying our goodbyes. DH said the RE did too :cry:

Both babies were very active and measuring on track with heart rates of 171 and 176 respectively. They couldn't get a good pic of them together so there are some separate pics in my journal.

I gave my mom and aunt permission to tell now. It's been killing them though I am proud they were able to keep the secret so long. Especially since another aunt called to announce my cousin's wife being pregnant and due in October last week. I'm going to announce to friends starting this week but won't make it public for a few more weeks I think. I may not mention it is twins to some yet since I will see some of them at a party in early May. I have a 'coming soon' tshirt with two sets of footprints on it that I think I might wear to announce it to them that way. :baby::baby:


----------



## Teta81

So happy to hear so much good news!!! :happydance: I have another week to go, next Tuesday is my 12 week scan. All of this waiting is a full time job!


----------



## Dis3tnd

yellowbell said:


> Sarah, it's possible that your baby would decide to have the same birthday as yours! :)
> 
> Dis, just a few more days til your next scan. Then you'd be almost done with 1st tri by then, right? It's sweet that your little brother's birthday was your positive beta day, now that date is doubly special for you ;)

I'll be 12w5days at my scan, so I will consider myself out of first tri and announce then.... fingers crossed everything goes as planned. Still so nervous.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im taking 2nd tri as 13.3 weeks, which is next monday for me! thats 40 weeks divided by 3. I havent told many people at all, I will slowly tell friends as I see them. probably wont announce on FB until I have my 20 week scan photo. I guess Im still so cautious and dont believe its actually happened!

Dis3tnd arent those dates so special! 

My dad died 10 years ago and I was a real daddies girl. Hubby and I got married 3 years later on his birthday, Jan 3. Well when I got my BFP in January I went online to check DD, and it asked for 1st day of last period....well mine was Jan 3, 2012. I couldnt believe it was his birthday/our anniversary when my successful cycle started! I hadnt realized it on the day, but we didnt go out for anniv. dinner as I had a period migraine. I also had heard his funeral song a few days before my cycle started, hadnt heard it in years. I love wierd things like that!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Aww your story gave me goosebumps Sarah! Love when things happen like that!

My transfer got pushed from fresh to frozen cause of OHSS. Then when it came time for the FET, the date that my RE gave us for the transfer was while we'd be away for my birthday, so I asked them if we could shift everything a few days, and so that's how I ended up with a BFP on my baby brothers birthday, without actually thinking of it.


----------



## sarahincanada

I remember that well Dis3tnd!!
and look at us now :cloud9:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey girls,
So sorry I haven't had a chance today to read and catch up on everyone. I have a small prob. 
Nurse called and progesterone dropped again...I've been doing the suppositories 3x per day. It went from 33 then the next week a 28 then the next week a 21 now this week 18. I have to start the hip injections tomorrow to do along WITH the 3x supp. daily. Has anyone ever heard of the injections not working??? I havent even had time to google it and I'm sort of spazing out as usual! They said they want my levels at around a 30, since I have had 2 losses. UGH, If anyone knows TIA!!!


----------



## Care76

Klein, I am on 3 suppositories and injections too. That worked great for me. I am now only taking them every 3 days instead of every day. The injections are supposed to work much better than the suppositories or pills. They can be a pain, but well worth it. : ) 

I am laying in bed right now typing on my phone. I don't feel as sick right now. Sometimes I think not eating can help and sometimes I get worse when I don't eat, lol. Oh well. I would rather be so sick I can't move than not be pregnant.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care76 said:


> Klein, I am on 3 suppositories and injections too. That worked great for me. I am now only taking them every 3 days instead of every day. The injections are supposed to work much better than the suppositories or pills. They can be a pain, but well worth it. : )
> 
> I am laying in bed right now typing on my phone. I don't feel as sick right now. Sometimes I think not eating can help and sometimes I get worse when I don't eat, lol. Oh well. I would rather be so sick I can't move than not be pregnant.

Thanks so much for letting me know. Did you start out doing them all daily? 
I'm in bed on my phone as well lol!!! Feeling a bit green, but like you said, glad to be feeling that way :) 

I may not be on as much in the next few days. Short beach trip is underway. I'll be reading up on you girls though!!


----------



## urchin

Fantastic news Yellowbell! That must be such a relief :hugs:
Those very early scans are nothing but trouble (though I know you didn't know it was quite so early!) But at 5 weeks there really is nothing to see and all it does is worry people.
Now you've seen a heartbeat everything is so much more positive - do you have your next scan date booked in?

My DD is 5 days before my 43rd birthday - which sounds ancient ... wouldn't be surprised if the National Trust didn't come and slap a preservation order on me!

Dis - I'm loving your special date story :D

Mrs Bear - it is soooo good not to have to take those things any more isn't it? I just hated the smell of them - used to make me gag. I never had to have the injections though ... which is lucky for me.
Still, all worth it to keep Eenie securely in place til I could make enough hormones of my own :thumbup:

Klein - I only had pessaries, but if they think the injections will get your levels up, go for it - nothing to lose (unless you count a sore arse!) and everything to gain!
When do you start and when will they retest you?


Teta - you do get used to an awful lot of waiting in the this game! Having said that, now I have had my 12 week scan I have finally settled down a bit. For the first time I can feel myself just enjoying the pregnancy and not wishing it away.

I have officially declared myself 2nd tri too - I'm happy enough to scoop the extra week or so into the middle stage ANYTHING to leave first tri behind!

AFM - I'm up at stupid o'clock again - really this insomnia is ridiculous :(
Got a full day of interviews at work today, so no chance to find a simple job to occupy myself with, it's gonna be full-on all day. 

Good news is I got a message from my s-i-l about booking a mums-to-be spa break for us and my mum ... doesn't that sound lovely? Obviously no sauna for me - but they have warm rooms as well as hot ones and they do a load of yummy treatments that are suitable for preggos :D
can't wait!


----------



## yellowbell

wow, klein, a beach trip, fabulous! Been longing for one myself but apparently I don't think I'd get any soon.

Congratulations to those in the 2nd trimester now. That's a great milestone!

Urch, yeah, it's such a great relief to finally see our little one and his/her flickering heartbeat indeed. I agree, too early scans can be really quite a worry although it does at least remove the worry of an ectopic and it does at least make you believe more that you are pregnant.
Yesterday they've booked me (to my surprise) with all my appointments for the first trimester: appt at my 9th week, my 15th week and even for down syndrome testing.
Has anyone of you done the down syndrome testing?


----------



## berki

sooo much to catch up on!! Will have to read back later today!! :)


----------



## Care76

kleinfor3 said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Klein, I am on 3 suppositories and injections too. That worked great for me. I am now only taking them every 3 days instead of every day. The injections are supposed to work much better than the suppositories or pills. They can be a pain, but well worth it. : )
> 
> I am laying in bed right now typing on my phone. I don't feel as sick right now. Sometimes I think not eating can help and sometimes I get worse when I don't eat, lol. Oh well. I would rather be so sick I can't move than not be pregnant.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me know. Did you start out doing them all daily?
> I'm in bed on my phone as well lol!!! Feeling a bit green, but like you said, glad to be feeling that way :)
> 
> I may not be on as much in the next few days. Short beach trip is underway. I'll be reading up on you girls though!!Click to expand...

Yes, I took them every day since ER. I am weaning down until 12 weeks then I stop. Have fun at the beach!

Urch, that sounds fantastic! I had a full body prenatal massage the day before ET and it was bliss! 

Yellowbell, no screening for me. There are lots of false positives and I didn't want to worry for nothing. Plus, I would never do a amnio, so I figured why bother. Lots of women do the screening though. I just wish I had the scan from it.

ETA: Is anybody else obsessed with looking at the bump pics? LOL. I am. I can't wait to see what my bump will look like and I look at pics wondering if mine will look like this bump or that one. I am way too chicken to post my own pics.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - great story, I got goosebumps too!

Klein - I think the shots are supposed to be better. I certainly didn't enjoy them but if that is what it takes it is worth the bit of pain. Make sure to warm it in your hand a bit first and then massage it into the muscle after to help avoid getting knots from it. 

Urch - they would have let me switch to vaginal but I tried it a couple days and felt like it was making me cramp so I switched back. Better safe than sorry.

Yellow - I haven't tested any yet. I guess I'll let them do the blood screens but I'm not risking amnio, no matter how low they say the risk of miscarriage is. I start with Ob/G next week and I'm sure they will want me to but oh well.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs Bear-thanks so much for the tips, I'm a bit scared of the shots...I've heard so many bad stories! Ugh. 

Yellow- When I was preggo with DD, keep in mind my husband had passed away at this point so we had no do overs, they did routine blood tests. I wasn't asked if I wanted them so I'm not sure what all they tested for exactly. My results came back abnormal. They repeated the tests and still came back abnormal. They sent me for a special u/s screening and they didn't see anything wrong but couldn't rule anything out either. Then they gave me a video to watch about amnio, which I ABSOLUTELY WAS NOT GOING TO HAVE DONE. It was an emotional rollercoaster that I really didn't need at that point in my life. My DD came out perfect with no complications, THANK YOU LORD!!! The months of wondering if something was wrong was very stressing. If I get the option of having it done I'm saying no this time to save the drama. To each their own. Some have the amnio's and everythings fine. I, myself, couldn't live with the risk.


----------



## sarahincanada

yellowbell said:


> Has anyone of you done the down syndrome testing?

I opted for the screening as I wanted the scan plus I was curious what it would say for my age, as the average is quite high anyway. But I wont do an amnio or anything regardless of the results, I too have heard of so many false positives. So I will take the info with a grain of salt. if you are someone who would worry too much with positive results its best you dont do it, but I think I will be fine.

I did the scan and bloods @ 11 weeks and go for more bloods @ 16 weeks and then get the report. I saw the Nuchal Translucency measurement for downs on the page and googled it, and Im in the normal range so thats good.


----------



## urchin

I'm not testing either Yellowbell ... for much the same reason as everyone else:
The test only gives you a percentage chance, and the nucal measurement just gives you a low or high risk.
It wouldn't matter whether my percentage was 80% or 20%, I would still be in a situation where my baby may or may not have Downs
Like the others I wouldn't do an amnio - _any_ risk of miscarriage is too high for me
And I wouldn't terminate if my baby has Downs
So I really think I would have nothing to gain from it - all it would do is make me worry unnecessarily :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Well hubby did my first progesterone injection. It went well. He did it pretty slow and it's really hurting now. Sore and burning. I've been massaging it. Should I have a heating pad on it??? I do, maybe I should take it off though, any thoughts? 

I went all over town photographing my kids today. I am exhausted. I'm hoping for an early bedtime today. I've been up so late it seems. I lay there trying to go to sleep and then I get nauseaus b/c I haven't ate in a while and when I get hungry I get nauseaus. Then I have to get up and make me something to eat or I can't go to sleep. I was cooking biscuits at midnight last night! Then I wake up and the cycle starts over again!


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks for sharing your views on the down syndrome testing, ladies.

Klein, thank God you didn't do the amnio and your DD didn't have complications. I have read indeed that these tests are not guaranteed and could lead to unnecessary worries and stress like what happened to your case.

My hospital made it sound like it's required for me to do the blood screening and scan screening. But they did also say that after my blood screening, I'd be given "counselling" for the down syndrome testing. I'm guessing that's when they'll let me know about the tradeoffs so I guess this is where I'll say yes or no to amnio testing in case my screening result is positive. But like all of you, I don't think I will do an amnio no matter what the result is.


----------



## kleinfor3

At my scan on Monday, the nurse measured my right ovary and commented on it being as large as the sac. She asked me if it was hurting or bothering me. I told her no and thought nothing else about it til today. I have some pain that feels sort of dull and stabbing, kinda like a cyst or like I'm 'o-ing'. I got pregnant on a nonmedicated cycle so I have no idea why it would be swollen. Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## urchin

Morning Klein!
I didn't have the injections, so no idea what you should be doing to ease the burning - do you have a number to ring the clinic ... I rang mine with all kinds of odd queries and they were very helpful :thumbup:

Although I am up at stupid o'clock most mornings (2.30am today!) I've yet to start baking :wacko:
Cup of tea, bath and internet is about my limit!

Yellowbell - over here it is strictly voluntary to have NS testing - I think a lot of women automatically say yes because they haven't thought about it ... and it's definitely better to have thought through what you want before medical professionals start asking you things
But I have no idea what the set up is in your country? Might be worth asking if it is compulsory (if you don't want it) cuz it might not be - they might just assume that all women want it unless told different :flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

Urchin-Morning! It's only 10:30 pm where I am at. I think I may call them tomorrow and mention the burning and the ovary pains. I'm probably just being a big baby. Oh well, they get paid for looking after me so I might as well make them earn it lol!!! 

Ok, I'm going to TRY to get some sleep. Nighty night ladies :)


----------



## Care76

Kein, maybe it is a corpus luteum cyst? My ovaries are the size of grapefruits or maybe bigger. We can't really see them because they are covered in apple size cysts. So all together they are absolutely HUGE. If you have a cyst it can bother you quite a bit. For the first couple months I could hardly move, but now they only bother me occasionally. Thankfully I am told they will shrink (as will my ovaries) sometime in the second tri. 

If it keeps bothering you, I would ask for an U/S to check it out. I have no idea what would cause your actual ovary to grow, maybe the progesterone? Or like I said, maybe a cyst. Corpus Luteum are very common in pregnancy.

Yellowbelle, my OB acted as if the screening was mandatory or something everybody does, but I told him I did not want it at all and he said ok. My midwife said a lot of their patients opt not to do the screening, so I guess it depends on who you see.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I really didn't want to do the screening either - but then found out it means I don't get a 12 week scan and have to wait until my 20 week scan. I couldn't do that, so I will be having my screening in 2 parts, scan on April 9 and then some more blood work at 16 weeks I think. Won't do an amnio no matter what.

Good news, finally heard the heartbeat on the doppler last night! I guess I just have a very active bubs, at my 9 week scan it was moving around and doing flips a lot too. We heard it distinctively for about 4 seconds and then bubs swam off and couldn't be found again. :( Oh well, least I finally found it!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Wow that sounds like you've had a time with those cysts. It's hard to believe that they are that big! Glad they aren't bothering you too bad. I've had one before that ruptured and it was as painful as labor contractions. They removed it and took half of my ovary with it! I'm not sure what mine is, she didn't mention a cyst she just said it was big. I'm going to ask more questions Monday. I think I was so scared of seeing a bad u/s I wasn't thinking clearly!

Dis-So glad you heard your LO on the doppler! I don't blame you about wanting to have the screening u/s done. That's a long time in between scans.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - glad you finally found the hb with your doppler. 

Klein - As far as the burning, mine burns right after but usually goes away. DH massages it in before he puts the bandaid on so I think that might help. My main issue was the pain later on, depending on where things hit when you sit or lie down sometimes it will hit the shot location. Other times I had crazy cramps/pains on one side or the other like he had hit a nerve or something and the muscle was rebelling. Generally massaging the area helped for me. As for late night munchies, I ended up with a container of honey nut cheerios and some cookies by the bed to give me something to settle my tummy but I wouldn't need to get out of bed.

I would have sore ovaries and/or cysts after about every cycle but they were always medicated. I agree it isn't uncommon to have a cyst though. A friend had one early in her pregnancy last year. My ovaries are finally back to normal after the IVF and OHSS but it took til about week 11 for me not to feel them any more. At one point they were both measuring around 8x9x13! (about the size of a bottle of water)

afm - I realized this morning how lucky so many of us are to have multiple ultrasounds to but our worries at ease. A lady I used to work with emailed this morning that her 2nd u/s went well (at 30 weeks!). I can't imagine only having 2 to reassure me. I think I've had 7 or 8 so far - I know they were weekly for a while. I doubt they will be that often once I move to the Ob/Gyn but it was nice to have that during the scary 1st tri phase.


----------



## Teta81

Yay dis! I'm so excited that you finally got to hear it! I was thinking of you this morning bc I realized the harder I press the less I hear it and the lighter I press the more I hear. I think that when I press firmly the baby moves away. So maybe lighter is better??

As far as the 12 week testing for me.... When I was preg with DD 3 years ago, I felt very strongly against having it done for the same reason as many of you. So many false positives, didn't want to torture myself, etc. as my pregnancy progressed I really regretted not having done it. My circumstances may be a little different, I work in a neonatal ICU and see the sickest of babies after they are born. So on a regular basis I see different kinds of problems that are detected in the 12/16 week screen. When the parents didn't know of the problem when the baby is born and it was a complete shock, it is always so much more tragic. I had myself worried sick every time I saw this situation. So because of that, this time I have decided to have it done. DH still would rather not, but he agrees with how I feel this time around. Also, I think we both need the scan because we are in major denial that this pregnancy is for real! Idk if it's bc if all that we have gone through or what, but with DD we left like I was so pregnant at this point, telling everyone, planning things etc. this time we barely even talk about it in fear of the jinx. So I think the scan will be good for us to see the baby again, and see that everything is ok. 

There is definitely no right or wrong answer. It's however you feel about it, and as I have learned, you feel differently from one pregnancy to the next! I have thought about canceling it several times. But as of now, we will be there on Tuesday!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck on your scan next week Teta! I always seem to be so behind for my scans lol! My clinic likes to make me wait!

You're right about the pushing hard - I think I was pushing a little too hard. I gave myself a bruise one night!! When DH does it I tell him he's not pushing hard enough, but he insists that pressure isn't needed!


----------



## Dis3tnd

So between DH and I we have two cars. I really would rather an SUV with bubs though because of the ease of getting into a car seat etc. Also DH and I are both tall - I'm 5'7 and he's 6'4 - so low bending into a car seat will not be easy!

We're stuck between a 5 seater SUV right now or a 7 seater? What would you do? I'm leaning more towards a 7 seater as I plan on doing another FET once I stop breastfeeding so that there isnt a huge gap between babies - expecting that at least 1 or 2 of my 10 frozen will be good!


----------



## Care76

Woohoo Dis! So glad you have found the HB even if only for seconds! 

Klein, I have had cysts on my ovaries since I was 15 and when on clomid I had huge cysts that were so big I couldn't do consecutive cycles. I had to rest my ovaries and let the cysts shrink before starting again. So it was no surprise that I had them after IVF. They don't interfere with the pregnancy so I don't mind. The doctors only worry about ovarian torsion, but they were worried about it since I was stimming. So far, so good. 

I forgot about the injection pain. I don't really have that. It stings sometimes during the injection, but I never had it after. The only problem I had was I got big welts on my hips and sides that were insanely itchy. Putting ice on it helped. Not sure if that would help with the stinging.


----------



## Teta81

Dis, last year when we started ttc again, we traded in our 5 seat suv for a 7 seat. The 5 seat back seat is so so small, I didn't even know if 2 car seats would fit, let alone 3 ( in the event we had twins!) our third row is removable so I wouldn't put a Carseat back there if I had to, but the extra room is a must, especially when you have a double stroller. My 5 seat suv fit the stroller, with hardly any more room for other things. Without the third row, the 7 seat suv fits everything we have ever tried to fit! So I agree it's you, go with the bigger car. Plus bigger = safer in my opinion! 

But Then there's the issue of gas prices.... UGH!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yea, gas price is never fun. Luckily I recently moved jobs to be much closer to home so my commute isn't too bad - in Canada mat leave is 1 year, so won't be commuting then either - gas will really just bother us on the occasional long trips and the trips to my in laws that live an hour away.

What kind of 7 seater do you have?


----------



## Teta81

Omg one year???? I'm moving to Canada!!!! :haha:

We have the Lexus GX now. Used to have the RX, which is tiny, smaller than some sedans I think. We also looked at the Acura mdx, the Honda pilot, Toyota highlander. We just loved our other car, so we stuck with Lexus. DH has a Nissan armata which he loves, but it's too big for me.


----------



## Dis3tnd

We looked at the Lexus RX, felt the GX was huge for us! We really liked the RX, but then test drove the Infiniti FX right after, and loved the feel of it a lot more - felt like driving a sports car! They're coming out with a 7 seater (JX) on April 11th, so we're holding out to see if we like it.


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies,
Not much to report, it's too early (5w2d). 
How long did it take your husband to accept the pregnancy was real? Was it from the very start? Mine is so cautious, he's clearly uncomfortable discussing anything baby-related. He works as an emergency room physician and the only time he treats pregnant women is when they're having miscarriages or ectopics. In spite of him I'm trying to have enough PMA for both of us.


----------



## kleinfor3

sienna-Mine is the opposite but I am like your husband lol. DH explained to me Monday that he was no longer going to be excited about the pregnancy, that I had it in my mind that it was going to fail so I wouldn't be pleased until it did. Harsh words coming from him but it put it into perspective. I told him I would try to get more excited about it instead of being a nervous wreck. My attitude was bringing him down. Maybe you can explain the other end of it to your husband and maybe he can get excited. I'm sure it's hard when all he see's is the bad side of pregnancies. I'm sure he'll come around to the idea. It's still early. He'll come on board in a few weeks!


----------



## urchin

Ours was IVF so I guess Mr Urch has felt it was real for the same amount of time as I have.
He is also a bit more optimistic than I am - it took me til the 12 week scan to truly believe that I'm not just _pregnant_ but that we are _going to have a a baby_; Mr Urch got this from the first sign of BFP!


----------



## Care76

My husband was more confident than me at first too. I think I was scared for the same reasons as your husband. Only for me it is/was because I am part of a large community of women that have gone through ivf and heard so many heartbreaking stories. I think once you get past 8 weeks and have your U/S he will be OK. When do you have your first U/S? Did you go through ivf or iui?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sienna - I can't say for sure when my DH felt it was real. I was so sick from the OHSS that things were mainly focused on that. I would say most likely it was around the 6 week mark or so when I had bleeding (ended up being from losing the 3rd embryo that we already knew had stopped developing). He didn't talk about it at the time but later on it came out just how much that had affected and scared him. I think after that he understood both how real it was and how fragile 1st tri can be. 

Since then we have had some ultrasounds where they look like babies and have been moving around and I think it is real in a much happier way now.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 13 weeks today so finally put up the ticker. I put up the whats forming one rather than the size, but Im a peach! 

I dont feel pregnant at all so to think theres teeth forming is so surreal. Do you other 12/13 week ladies not feel pregnant too? I look forward to a bump!


----------



## sienna1

Care76 said:


> My husband was more confident than me at first too. I think I was scared for the same reasons as your husband. Only for me it is/was because I am part of a large community of women that have gone through ivf and heard so many heartbreaking stories. I think once you get past 8 weeks and have your U/S he will be OK. When do you have your first U/S? Did you go through ivf or iui?

We got our first ever BFP using ivf. He had a male factor issue that we thought would be resolved with a varicocele repair, but it didn't seem to be enough. We had icsi and ended up with 26 embryos. We have our first scan a week from today, which will be 6w3d. He thinks it'll be too early, but maybe at the 8w scan he'll get more comfortable.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I don't feel pregnant yet. It seems more real now that we are telling people but still not feeling pregnant. I have a bump but it is left from the ohss. I guess it will just merge into my real bump in another month or two. :shrug: I agree it is weird to think of what is growing inside us these days...

Sienna - at that stage you might see a heartbeat flicker but it may still just be a yolk sack and fetal pole. So be prepared for either so you aren't disappointed if they can't see the heartbeat yet. I think once you see a heartbeat and then it starts looking like a person he will feel it is real.


----------



## urchin

I think the very early scans are such a mixed blessing ... very useful for making sure there's not an ectopic, but so many women end up really worried because there really isn't anything to see

Like Mrs Bear says Sienna, don't get stressed if it's too early to see a heartbeat - at 8 weeks you will, but at 6 it is just good luck if you do xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

8 week scan tomorrow. DH is going with me. Nervous about it, as ususal. Hope everything goes smoothly and the progesterone numbers are going up!!! I feel really yucky today. Almost a different kind of nausea feeling. I think I should of rethought that 'extra' sauce on the pizza. Even though it tasted soo soo good at the time... Now I feel blah. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck kleinfor3 :hugs:

how is everyone? I actually went to a maternity shop today and purchased some tops. I could wear them not pregnant but theres room to grow. saw some nice comfy pants so will go back in the next month to look at those. I have no bump but im starting to feel like I want to undo my pants when sitting down! 

we will be pregnant in the summer so most of the time I will wear my capri yoga pants and a lot of currents tops will probably fit. I work from home and apart from a wedding wont have much to dress up for.

one top was a grey valour thats so comfy and lots of bump room I was thinking perhaps to go to the hospital in! as oct will be a bit cooler. soooo weird to think about that.

I feel its too early to buy much else, dont want to jinx anything. how do you all feel about that?


----------



## Care76

I will be thinking of you Klein, good luck! 

Sarah you are lucky. I bloated so much during ivf and after I couldn't fit into my jeans and most of my pants anymore. I didn't have OHSS, but my ovaries went crazy and I put 5 inches on my waist. I work from home to and don't go far with this MS, so I mostly live in my track pants and bra tanks lol. 

I look like might have a tiny bump, but it is just bloat I think. I take pictures every week and the bloating seems to go up and down, but it is always there.


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> I will be thinking of you Klein, good luck!
> 
> Sarah you are lucky. I bloated so much during ivf and after I couldn't fit into my jeans and most of my pants anymore. I didn't have OHSS, but my ovaries went crazy and I put 5 inches on my waist. I work from home to and don't go far with this MS, so I mostly live in my track pants and bra tanks lol.
> 
> I look like might have a tiny bump, but it is just bloat I think. I take pictures every week and the bloating seems to go up and down, but it is always there.

I havent taken any photos as I will just look blah! should start though. I felt a bit bloated during my treatments, but I could fit into my clothes. Then I lost 10 lbs from the nausea (plus with my finger injury didnt have an appetite) so that helped the clothes still fitting Im sure. The medication makes me able to work and drive and do things, without it I couldnt do anything. cant wait till we can start showing our bumps!


----------



## kleinfor3

My bloating is awful and it has been the entire time (the whole 8 weeks lol) It sorta upsets me b/c it makes me feel huge and miserable. It comes and goes, I can do a profile glance in the mirror one minute and I look huge, then look again a few hours later and it's gone. Pants are already fitting tight. I think I will live in dresses for as long as I can. I'm sure I MIGHT have another 4 weeks then it will be off to maternity shop's to do some shopping. I need to get one of those things that expands your pants a few inches. That would probably help for the time being!


----------



## sarahincanada

its my boobs that seem to be showing my pregnancy the most :haha: my family tends to gain weight in upper body (recently realized as Im getting older my body is turning into my older sisters and mums!!). Ive gained about 50 lbs the last 10 years and my boobs have been getting larger. and they've swollen even more since getting my BFP. In some of the tops I looked like a frumpy fat boobed woman, it was awful!! I will have to try and get some good lifting bras, I tend to wear sports bras or tanks as they are the most comfortable.

the pants in the maternity store looked sooooo comfy....love the idea of those large stretchy panels holding the stomach!


----------



## Kiseki

Hi ladies,

I feel like a bit of a voyeur, as I've read through this entire thread. I'd love to join your group!

My TTC journey began in November 2010, and after 5 rounds of IVF, I've had one MMC, and am now 7+2 and hopeful!

I'm doing this on my own, with the help of a donor, and can't wait to be a mum.

Had my 6 week scan a week ago and saw the HB, which really put my mind at ease, but as you all say, the anxiety quickly returns. I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday, before my IVF doctor turns me over to the Ob/gyn. 

I'm tossing up whether to invite my mum along to this scan - partly because I haven't really involved her in the process much, other than having her pick me up from the hospital after the egg retrieval, and partly because I'm still petrified. Then another part of my brain is saying that I should go alone......
:shrug::shrug:

Like many of us, I don't really have strong symptoms, but have a sneaking suspicion that MS is sneaking up. I'm feeling dizzy and slightly sick, but not to the point of wanting to throw up. 

Anyway, hope this didn't sound like a rant. It's just nice to find a thread where people are getting to know each other and talking. Hope I can join!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I feel like a bit of a voyeur, as I've read through this entire thread. I'd love to join your group!
> 
> My TTC journey began in November 2010, and after 5 rounds of IVF, I've had one MMC, and am now 7+2 and hopeful!
> 
> I'm doing this on my own, with the help of a donor, and can't wait to be a mum.
> 
> Had my 6 week scan a week ago and saw the HB, which really put my mind at ease, but as you all say, the anxiety quickly returns. I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday, before my IVF doctor turns me over to the Ob/gyn.
> 
> I'm tossing up whether to invite my mum along to this scan - partly because I haven't really involved her in the process much, other than having her pick me up from the hospital after the egg retrieval, and partly because I'm still petrified. Then another part of my brain is saying that I should go alone......
> :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Like many of us, I don't really have strong symptoms, but have a sneaking suspicion that MS is sneaking up. I'm feeling dizzy and slightly sick, but not to the point of wanting to throw up.
> 
> Anyway, hope this didn't sound like a rant. It's just nice to find a thread where people are getting to know each other and talking. Hope I can join!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

welcome! wow 5 ivfs, you have been through a lot. may I ask how old you are? and good for you for doing this on your own.
I see you are in australia, whereabouts? I went there Feb 2010, loved it! in fact thats where hubby and I first :sex: with no protection. Didnt realize it would take 2 years to get a bfp :dohh:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all!

Good luck on scan today Klein!

sarah - I went shopping this weekend too. I have been wanting to for a while as only my looser clothing has been fitting since IVF, so I felt like I was wearing the same things to work every week. I just had no energy to go shopping...so I had a coffee and a couple hours later was good to go. It was my first coffee in a while and it made me so hyper! I crashed after but it gave me a much needed energy boost. I bought lots of dresses as I plan on living in dresses and tights, didn't go to a maternity store (didn't have the guts as I don't wanna jinx anything) so just bought dresses that had a lot of stretch. 

In terms of bumps, I have lost weight in first tri as well, but I think some weight has redistrubted or something as I have a bit of a high bump - may be bloat or not being able to suck my gut in any longer - but its high up, right under my boobs. Boobs have significantly grown as well... I was already big up there, now they're huge. I can't fit in my bras and I noticed stretch marks yesterday on the side of my boobs already!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I just spoke to my clinic and a little concerned

I wanted to find out when I stop progesterone suppositories, oral prometrium, oral estrace, metformin and baby aspirin. I assumed it was all at 12 weeks, but thought maybe I continue aspirin and metformin.

The nurse said I was supposed to have stopped everything at 10 weeks, except the metformin which I should have stopped at 7 weeks. I'm really concerned, have I caused any harm? Specifically with the metformin??


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I just spoke to my clinic and a little concerned
> 
> I wanted to find out when I stop progesterone suppositories, oral prometrium, oral estrace, metformin and baby aspirin. I assumed it was all at 12 weeks, but thought maybe I continue aspirin and metformin.
> 
> The nurse said I was supposed to have stopped everything at 10 weeks, except the metformin which I should have stopped at 7 weeks. I'm really concerned, have I caused any harm? Specifically with the metformin??

best you ask them, what is metformin?
the other things Im sure wouldnt have caused harm. I stopped progesterone, estrace and baby aspirin at 10 weeks but Ive heard others going to 12 weeks so I cant see it doing anything.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Metformin is a drug for diabetes, but also given to those with PCOS to prevent miscarriage. I asked the nurse if its okay that I have still been taking it and she said "it should be" but it wasn't a very reassuring answer :(

I'll stop everything today, just worried now :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - you should be fine, when I used to take metformin they said I would have stayed on it through first tri. I'm sure it just varies from clinic to clinic like everything else.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd try not to worry, I know its not easy but 2 weeks should be fine and Im sure theres others who took it to 12 weeks.
when I had my finger injury I had to have freezing on the finger, antibiotics, tetnus shot, plus Im on the anti nausea med. all they say is ok but how do I know really. all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Teta81

Dis, I don't think you need to worry either. I have been talking progesterone and estrace, my re told me to stop at 10 weeks, but my ob told me if I have enough to last until 12 weeks to just continue. I was on progesterone for 12 weeks with DD, so I never doubted it was ok. I plan to stop it tomorrow after my scan!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## urchin

kleinfor3 said:


> 8 week scan tomorrow. DH is going with me. Nervous about it, as ususal. Hope everything goes smoothly and the progesterone numbers are going up!!!

How did it go Klein? am crossing all crossables for you here xx



sarahincanada said:


> how is everyone? I actually went to a maternity shop today and purchased some tops. I could wear them not pregnant but theres room to grow. saw some nice comfy pants so will go back in the next month to look at those. I have no bump but im starting to feel like I want to undo my pants when sitting down!

I have been given/lent a load of maternity clothes, so I just needed a few things to go with them. Mostly I wanted some pretty tops so I am not living in plain jersey all summer. I went into town on Saturday on a mission, but could only find one top :(
I've spotted a few I like in JoJo Mamon catalogue so I will probs have a wee splurge there :D

I don't really believe in jinxing, so I may as well be comfy :thumbup:



Care76 said:


> Sarah you are lucky. I bloated so much during ivf and after I couldn't fit into my jeans and most of my pants anymore. I didn't have OHSS, but my ovaries went crazy and I put 5 inches on my waist. I work from home to and don't go far with this MS, so I mostly live in my track pants and bra tanks lol.

The drugs made me put on quite a lot of weight (fat as well as bloat) I'm really not liking the size I am just now, but will have to wait until after Eenie is born to do something about it :(



Kiseki said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I feel like a bit of a voyeur, as I've read through this entire thread. I'd love to join your group!
> 
> My TTC journey began in November 2010, and after 5 rounds of IVF, I've had one MMC, and am now 7+2 and hopeful!
> 
> I'm doing this on my own, with the help of a donor, and can't wait to be a mum.
> 
> Had my 6 week scan a week ago and saw the HB, which really put my mind at ease, but as you all say, the anxiety quickly returns. I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday, before my IVF doctor turns me over to the Ob/gyn.
> 
> I'm tossing up whether to invite my mum along to this scan - partly because I haven't really involved her in the process much, other than having her pick me up from the hospital after the egg retrieval, and partly because I'm still petrified. Then another part of my brain is saying that I should go alone......
> :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Like many of us, I don't really have strong symptoms, but have a sneaking suspicion that MS is sneaking up. I'm feeling dizzy and slightly sick, but not to the point of wanting to throw up.
> 
> Anyway, hope this didn't sound like a rant. It's just nice to find a thread where people are getting to know each other and talking. Hope I can join!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Hello Kiseki :kiss:
Of course you can join and very nice it is to have you too! 
5 IVFs is very daunting - that's a lot of times to get your hopes up :hugs:
fingers crossed for a sticky one for you xxx





Dis3tnd said:


> I just spoke to my clinic and a little concerned
> 
> I wanted to find out when I stop progesterone suppositories, oral prometrium, oral estrace, metformin and baby aspirin. I assumed it was all at 12 weeks, but thought maybe I continue aspirin and metformin.

Hey chikkie - I took progesterone up to 12 weeks, and progynova (estradiol valerate ) to 12 weeks too.
My clinic said that if I ran out in week 11 not to worry, but otherwise carry on to 12
Not sure about metformin as I wasn't taking that one

AFM - today I am a peach! :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Urchin-Yay for peach!!!

Dis-I'm not familiar with that but I agree w/ everyone else, looks like it could vary on when to stop it so I wouldn't worry. 

AFM- Scan went well! So elated. I'm 8w1d and measured 8w5d so little bean had a growth spurt. HB 165 per minute. Waiting on blood work results now. Curious to see if the progesterone shots are doing the trick. Nervous about that. I have 3 more appts with RE and then if everything is well I will be released to OB. Can't wait.


----------



## Care76

Welcome Kiseki! So glad you joined us. :)

Dis, as others said it seems to vary for when to stop meds. I am almost finished my progesterone. But I wasn't told when to stop baby aspirin. I read a lot of women stop after second tri.

I also have a bump under my boobs but above my belly button. Never was there before. But I have a bigger bump way down low just above my hair line. I have pictures on one of my phone apps. It keeps track of every week. 

Klein, woohoo! How amazing. Glad everything went well.

Urch, wow a peach! Congrats! I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Kiseki

welcome! wow 5 ivfs, you have been through a lot. may I ask how old you are? and good for you for doing this on your own.
I see you are in australia, whereabouts? I went there Feb 2010, loved it! in fact thats where hubby and I first :sex: with no protection. Didnt realize it would take 2 years to get a bfp :dohh:[/QUOTE]



Yes - the journey didn't really pan out as it did in my head! I'm already 41, but healthy, so I thought I'd get a few embies out of one cycle, and get pregnant within one or two......Ahem!! Ah well. I don't think I was ever meant to be wealthy!:nope:

I live in Melbourne, but lived in Japan for 14 years. Came back in 2008. Did you come to Melbourne?!


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> Yes - the journey didn't really pan out as it did in my head! I'm already 41, but healthy, so I thought I'd get a few embies out of one cycle, and get pregnant within one or two......Ahem!! Ah well. I don't think I was ever meant to be wealthy!:nope:
> 
> I live in Melbourne, but lived in Japan for 14 years. Came back in 2008. Did you come to Melbourne?!

YES! didnt spend too much time in the city apart from one day as we did a tour to see the penguins and then a tour to 12 apostles. but would love to see more of melbourne next time. we also went to sydney, cairns and uluru in the 3 weeks. absolutely loved it there!

I asked your age just because I know at our age it can take longer. Im 39 and failed my first but luckily got a bunch of frozen, and a defrost and transfer worked. oh well I bet you forget it all now you are pregnant!


----------



## urchin

that's fantastic news Klein :hugs: bet you are over the moon xxx

I just beat you kiseki - I'm 42 ... hey, am I the old lady round here, or is anyone even more ancient than me?????????


----------



## Care76

42 isn't old Urch! 

Are any of you having bad cravings? I usually don't want anything to eat. Everything usually makes me sick or I just am not feeling like eating anything I normally would. I have been dying for pizza hut pan pizza. I don't usually like pizza hut. My friend ordered it last time she was here and it tasted so frakking good. And it didn't make me sick, which it normally would pre pregnancy. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I want it so bad. 

Anybody have any tips on staying away from the bad foods we crave?


----------



## sarahincanada

i was craving coca cola the other day, Ive been really thirsty and drinking tons of water but sometimes want something else (orange juice gives me heartburn). but I know coke is not good for you let alone a bub, so then I was dreaming about a cold glass of sprite as its caffeine free. but then I thought about all the sugar and went back to water!!! I have been eating some junk food and chips, chocolate and have been feeling bad about not giving bub more nutrition. its so hard!

I dont think that pizza is _that_ bad for fast food. i try to have veggie if Im having pizza so im getting some nutrition!!


----------



## Kiseki

sarahincanada said:


> Kiseki said:
> 
> 
> Yes - the journey didn't really pan out as it did in my head! I'm already 41, but healthy, so I thought I'd get a few embies out of one cycle, and get pregnant within one or two......Ahem!! Ah well. I don't think I was ever meant to be wealthy!:nope:
> 
> I live in Melbourne, but lived in Japan for 14 years. Came back in 2008. Did you come to Melbourne?!
> 
> YES! didnt spend too much time in the city apart from one day as we did a tour to see the penguins and then a tour to 12 apostles. but would love to see more of melbourne next time. we also went to sydney, cairns and uluru in the 3 weeks. absolutely loved it there!
> 
> I asked your age just because I know at our age it can take longer. Im 39 and failed my first but luckily got a bunch of frozen, and a defrost and transfer worked. oh well I bet you forget it all now you are pregnant!Click to expand...

Sarah, you packed a lot into your visit! Definitely come back again - there is a lot to see and do in and around Melbourne, in fact all up the Eastern Coast and over in WA! 
Whereabouts in Canada are you? I've only been to Vancouver, and it was for work so I didn't really get to do much sightseeing. We did manage to squeeze in a few good restaurants though! It was strange going from LA to Vancouver - even though I was further away from home, it felt closer when I was offered milk with my tea rather than cream!!

Finally, you're right - as long as it works in the end, you forget about the detail!:wacko:



urchin said:


> that's fantastic news Klein :hugs: bet you are over the moon xxx
> 
> I just beat you kiseki - I'm 42 ... hey, am I the old lady round here, or is anyone even more ancient than me?????????

Urchin, no fear. I will be 42 in July and I still feel as though I'm 25. Don't know where the time went!



Dis3tnd said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

Dis, sorry I can't contribute to the meds discussion. I was only given progesterone pessaries for the 2 weeks following transfer. I very much doubt that 2 weeks would cause a problem though. If that were the case your doctor would have made it super clear, I'm sure! 



Care76 said:


> Welcome Kiseki! So glad you joined us. :)
> 
> Dis, as others said it seems to vary for when to stop meds. I am almost finished my progesterone. But I wasn't told when to stop baby aspirin. I read a lot of women stop after second tri.
> 
> I also have a bump under my boobs but above my belly button. Never was there before. But I have a bigger bump way down low just above my hair line. I have pictures on one of my phone apps. It keeps track of every week.
> 
> Klein, woohoo! How amazing. Glad everything went well.
> 
> Urch, wow a peach! Congrats! I can't wait to get there.

Thanks for the welcome, Care. I'm SO glad to find a group of people that are actually communicating! I was thinking about giving this site a miss based on my '1st trimester' experience. All the comments seem pretty random. No camaraderie that I could see!


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> Sarah, you packed a lot into your visit! Definitely come back again - there is a lot to see and do in and around Melbourne, in fact all up the Eastern Coast and over in WA!
> Whereabouts in Canada are you? I've only been to Vancouver, and it was for work so I didn't really get to do much sightseeing. We did manage to squeeze in a few good restaurants though! It was strange going from LA to Vancouver - even though I was further away from home, it felt closer when I was offered milk with my tea rather than cream!!
> 
> Finally, you're right - as long as it works in the end, you forget about the detail!:wacko:

Im near Toronto, Im originally from the UK and moved here when I was 22. the UK has close ties to Oz.....I grew up on neighbours, home & away, kylie and jason :haha: Urghh tea with cream? :sick::rofl:


----------



## Kiseki

Care76 said:


> 42 isn't old Urch!
> 
> Are any of you having bad cravings? I usually don't want anything to eat. Everything usually makes me sick or I just am not feeling like eating anything I normally would. I have been dying for pizza hut pan pizza. I don't usually like pizza hut. My friend ordered it last time she was here and it tasted so frakking good. And it didn't make me sick, which it normally would pre pregnancy. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I want it so bad.
> 
> Anybody have any tips on staying away from the bad foods we crave?




sarahincanada said:


> i was craving coca cola the other day, Ive been really thirsty and drinking tons of water but sometimes want something else (orange juice gives me heartburn). but I know coke is not good for you let alone a bub, so then I was dreaming about a cold glass of sprite as its caffeine free. but then I thought about all the sugar and went back to water!!! I have been eating some junk food and chips, chocolate and have been feeling bad about not giving bub more nutrition. its so hard!
> 
> I dont think that pizza is _that_ bad for fast food. i try to have veggie if Im having pizza so im getting some nutrition!!

The thing I'm craving but def can't have is natural oysters! :brat::brat:
Other than the things that are obviously bad, surely it's ok to satisfy the cravings in moderation?!


----------



## Care76

I don't even drink tea or coffee, but even I know cream goes with coffee (with some exceptions, some like milk), but cream never goes in tea. My step father would shake his head if he heard that. He was from England and his tea had to be made very specifically. 

Sarah, you are right. I guess pizza isn't the worst thing. But I don't think pizza hut uses wholesome ingredients. I only like cheese, so no veggies. But I made a veggie stir fry with green bean thread and ate it for 3 days when I could. And have been having a smoothie with mango most days and I read mangos are super pregnancy food! 

Kiseki you are so right about the first tri section. I have the bump thread that I get updates from, but that is it in that section. I am so obsessed with checking out peoples bumps lol. I even started looking at the second tri bump thread dreaming of what my bump will look like someday.


----------



## sienna1

Kiseki, welcome to this thread.:hi:

Klein, super glad everything's on track.

AFM had my first little MS episode at 2:30 am last night! I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## kleinfor3

sienna1 said:


> Kiseki, welcome to this thread.:hi:
> 
> Klein, super glad everything's on track.
> 
> AFM had my first little MS episode at 2:30 am last night! I didn't think that was possible.

I woke up at 5:00 am with MS. I had to eat something to make it go away! So apparently the name really needs to be changed to 24hr sickness!!!



sarahincanada said:


> i was craving coca cola the other day, Ive been really thirsty and drinking tons of water but sometimes want something else (orange juice gives me heartburn). but I know coke is not good for you let alone a bub, so then I was dreaming about a cold glass of sprite as its caffeine free. but then I thought about all the sugar and went back to water!!! I have been eating some junk food and chips, chocolate and have been feeling bad about not giving bub more nutrition. its so hard!
> 
> I dont think that pizza is _that_ bad for fast food. i try to have veggie if Im having pizza so im getting some nutrition!!

I was only drinking coke, literally ONLY coke for years. :wacko: I stopped cold turkey in January. You would of thought I was stopping a REAL drug addiction. Withdrawels were awful. Made it thru though. I find myself looking at the coca cola signs and advertisements with longing eyes but I've managed to stay clean! :haha: I have had such awful bloating hubby suggested sipping on a sprite yesterday. I did and man I really sipped on a 16oz all day long and it kept enough bubbles in me to keep more bubbles out! I bought a 6pk of 12 oz and I may continue drinking one a day for some gas relief. :thumbup:


Care76 said:


> 42 isn't old Urch!
> 
> Are any of you having bad cravings? I usually don't want anything to eat. Everything usually makes me sick or I just am not feeling like eating anything I normally would. I have been dying for pizza hut pan pizza. I don't usually like pizza hut. My friend ordered it last time she was here and it tasted so frakking good. And it didn't make me sick, which it normally would pre pregnancy. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I want it so bad.
> 
> Anybody have any tips on staying away from the bad foods we crave?

I haven't been in the mood for anything specific. For me the sickness/nausea ends or lets up when I manage to eat. 

I was on the phone with my SIL this morning and a BIG spurt of MS hit all at once. I was in the fridge thinking I may be getting nauseated and then I was dry heaving...literally hung up on her and SHOUTED out loud "NO, I AM NOT GOING TO BE PUKE, I AM NOT!!!!" I grabbed the milk and quickly poured my usual bowl of cereal (peanut butter capt'n crunch :haha:) it worked instantly. Thank goodness. That was the CLOSEST call that I have had to actually throwing up with all of my pregnancies. I hope it doesn't become a constant thing :shrug:

:cloud9:Progesterone level went from 18 last week up to a 65.2 this week YAY!!! :happydance::headspin::dance::yipee::wohoo:=D&gt;


----------



## urchin

Sadly my MS is made worse by food not better :( 
If I am feeling nauseous then eat something, I am then highly likely to actually be sick.

Kiseki - this site is definitely a lot better when you have found a nice comfy thread. I guess in first tri most of the talking is around '_this_ is happening, what shall I do?' So not a lot to carry on talking about once the question has been answered.


----------



## Kiseki

urchin said:


> Sadly my MS is made worse by food not better :(
> If I am feeling nauseous then eat something, I am then highly likely to actually be sick.
> 
> Kiseki - this site is definitely a lot better when you have found a nice comfy thread. I guess in first tri most of the talking is around '_this_ is happening, what shall I do?' So not a lot to carry on talking about once the question has been answered.

True! I guess I'm looking for more of a group of people I can get to know a bit, ask questions of and vice versa. You guys are ace!!! :thumbup:

So, I have a follow-up scan with my IVF doc tomorrow morning before she hands me over to the OB/Gyn. Keep your fingers crossed that all is well. I have butterflies!!


----------



## marie44

:hi: Hi everyone! I heard there was a thread for those of us LTTTC who just got our BFPs and have had quite a journey to get here. We've been trying over 2-1/2 years with 3 failed IUIs and were so lucky to get pg with the first IVF. I just found out last week so it is super early and I'm still having trouble believing it is really happening. I know there is a 25% chance of mc this early on and it decreases a lot once the baby's hb is detected so I am hoping and praying I can make it through this 1st trimester. DH is convinced it is twins as he really doesn't understand IVF. He thinks if they put 2 embryos in you, you are automatically having 2. I've explained the implanting thing to him but he either doesn't get it or has serious PMA. We are so overjoyed to be in the pregnancy category. I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Kiseki and Marie :wave:

Marie - it is amazing how much the guys don't 'get' even when you try to explain it to them :dohh:

Klein - glad everything went well :thumbup:

Care - I haven't really had any cravings that much, mainly just eating because I need to. Not much appetite for anything. The nausea is mostly gone but still no appetite. The main thing I guess I have been wanting is ice cream - it is driving me nuts that we can't have soft serve :grr:

Sarah - I've been in maternity for a few weeks now, now that I'm back to work after the ohss. I don't think I'll get small enough for normal clothes before the 'real' bump shows up so I've resigned myself. Mostly I'm using my sisters stuff but she wears pants a couple sizes bigger so I look huge. The only thing I have bought so far is some t-shirts from Target.

Urchin - I'm a peach too! My phone app says they are shrimp but the peach is cuter than a shrimp for sure...

AFM - Anyone else having an increase in body hair with pregnancy? I'm pale with dark hair and I'm starting to feel like a sasquatch with all the new dark body hair these days. Also got an itchy rash on my arms, though I hear that is common too. Fun times...


----------



## sarahincanada

marie44 glad you found us! we have all been through so much I feel our pregnancies are so special. I also have a hard time believing its true, and im over 13 weeks! I havent told that many people or done any shopping as its all so surreal. We have looked at a few baby stores for fun and just got some maternity tops. When I was trying on the tops I was thinking 'wow this might actually be happening!'. The wait till my 7 week scan was hard, but it was wonderful. the tech put the heartbeat on speaker and I burst into tears.

mrs bear Im pale but with blond hair on body so havent noticed much? LOL @ sasquatch!! we are supposed to 'glow' in our 2nd trimester!!

hey so who is going to find out the gender? thats a fun topic we can chat about. Im in 2 minds but hubby definitely doesnt want to, so we wont. For me I think the surprise is a wonderful thing, but on the other hand Id like to know and start calling her/him by their name. Its got nothing to do with planning as I dont care about that or blue/pink stuff. I keep going back and forth, hubby said I should find out, but I think we should do it together. I told him if we dont for this one then we are for #2! I suppose it will be even more interesting for #2 as then you will know if you are having the same or different.


----------



## Teta81

Hello to all of the new additions!:hi:

I am glad we have had so much good news on this thread! Its definitely fun to compare stages and all be around the same mark!

I had my 12 week scan today... the ultrasound tech said everything looks good and no news is good news, so hopefully no news until I go back for more bloodwork at 16 weeks. The nuchal fold measured 1mm, and she said anything under 3 is normal. She also said my bub is "unusually active" :haha: Wouldn't even sit still long enough for a photo op! Did get a few pics,in one he/she is upside down and the next he/she flipped! The tech asked if we were finding out the sex, which we aren't, but we said she thinks she could tell already. Which I assume means its a boy?? What is this nub theory everyone talks about?? Could she tell from that?? Well here is a pic! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0020.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dis3tnd

Great scan pic Teta! How adorable! Congrats! So happy for you!!!

Welcome Kiseki and Marie!

In terms of cravings, nothing really. Its more I don't want to eat anything. My appetite is really poor and my ms seems to be the worst at night. I feel like I'm going to be sick everynight and I go to bed to avoid it, but once every 3 or 4 days it gets so strong that I'll wake from my sleep to be sick. 

Gender wise, I'm halfway on. I feel like its a surprise either way, when you givebirth or at the scan, and if I wait till delivery I'll already be so emotional, that will just add another thing to wonder about - not just is it healthy, but what is it? DH would rather not, but is fine with whatever I want. Also, I'd like to stop refering to baby as it, so finding the gender will help with that. All my nursery decor and things I want are very gender neutral, so planning won't be impacted either way.


----------



## Teta81

I have definitely had all kinds of aversions and cravings. I haven't eaten meat in weeks, it makes me so sick. So does italian food. My options are very limited and I have been eating lots of junk since i just pick all of the time since nothing seems appetizing. I felt the same way with dd, my symptoms improved at 14 weeks so that's what I'm counting on! 

As far as clothes, this in between stage is killer. I was well into maternity clothes by this point in my last preg, so it's weird. I definitely notice a pretty impressive bulge the last few days so I'm guessing maternity clothes r coming soon. Luckily I have a ton and have to control myself from buying even one thing! 

We are not finding out the sex, we didn't with dd and it was the best surprise and the best moment of my life! It just seemed so much more fun for us and everyone else that we didn't know. But I think we are definitely in the minority. 

Still nervous about telling people, we can't decide whether to tell my in laws on Easter or wait until mothers day, which will be almost 18 weeks. I'd rather wait but I feel bad for DH who hasn't told a soul! (I've told about 8-10 ppl). We'll see.....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Gender wise, I'm halfway on. I feel like its a surprise either way, when you givebirth or at the scan, and if I wait till delivery I'll already be so emotional, that will just add another thing to wonder about - not just is it healthy, but what is it? DH would rather not, but is fine with whatever I want. Also, I'd like to stop refering to baby as it, so finding the gender will help with that. All my nursery decor and things I want are very gender neutral, so planning won't be impacted either way.

so you do think you will find out but not tell hubby or he would be ok knowing? its sounds like you are in the exact situation as me, I dont care as nursery will be gender neutral. Im so torn personally, but hubby is adamant and I feel we should do it as a couple not me knowing and him not!


----------



## sarahincanada

marie44 said:


> DH is convinced it is twins as he really doesn't understand IVF.

marie just noticed your betas, could be twins! I know a lot of people say it doesnt make a difference, but those are quite high.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - apparently my 'glow' will be coming through a 'planet of the apes' look with a some beard action going on... :rofl:

Teta - glad the scan went well. I would think you would be safe to tell at Easter since you will be about 12 weeks by then. It is really a personal decision though. If there are people there that will make it public knowledge and you aren't ready for that yet then you might wait. Maybe play it by ear and see how you feel that day?

As far as gender, I plan to find out. I have always wanted a girl so if we end up with two boys I would rather find out early and adjust to the idea than find out the day of. I will of course be happy with whatever we have so long as they are healthy, but I would rather not have even a flicker of disappointment the day of. I also want to know so I can plan better, both for nursery and to know what we might be able to borrow from friends/relatives. We have way more girl stuff in the family so if I need boy I want to start stocking up. DH said before we got pregnant that he wanted to be surprised but I think he has changed his mind since then.


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear if I were having twins I would definitely find out too, for the reasons you give.

arghghhhhh Im a typical libran, always weighing up the options and hard to make a decision. I would love to find out and talk to the baby using his/her name. in fact my baby book says from this week bub will be able to hear our voices....isnt that amazing!


----------



## marie44

Sarah - I will definitely burst into tears when I hear the hb as it will make this all feel real. I was at work when they called with my BFP & I burst into tears then. I had to lie to coworkers and tell them I missed dh bc he was going to work out of town. Not sure they bought it though...
Yes, the nurse told me my #'s were on the high side which could mean early implatation or twins. DH thinks its 2 girls. I don't know where he comes up with his "theories." Mrs. Bear, what were your beta #'s?

Teta - I can't tell from the pic if it is boy or girl. Maybe you have a very "gifted/psychic" tech.

As for finding out the sex, I definitely want to know but dh definitely does not. I am finding out anyway though :cool:. He was surprised with his dd when he was with his ex-wife and I like to do everything the opposite. It sounds mean but this is his new life and I don't want him drawing any parallels to the past.


----------



## Kiseki

Teta, presenting the nub theory...
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-04 at 5.35.32 AM.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## urchin

Awh Kiseki thanks a huge bunch!
and you're one of us now - so that means you're lovely too :awww:

Keep us updated with your scan news - we will be crossing it all for you xxx

Hey Marie :hi:
Welcome to the lovely thread for lovely people :D
Yups - we are all LTTTCers and IVFers, and tbh it seems to be much easier to chat with other women who have struggled to get their BFPs, than those who are lucky enough to get pregnant easily .... well, that's how it is for me anyways :thumbup:
We had IVF too - but with DE as mine are all hard boiled ...and got our BFP first attempt - but after 4 long years of trying with heartbreak along the way

IF you two want to give me your due dates, I'll add you to the front page (same goes for anyone else I've not put on the roll of honour)

Yaaay for peaches Mrs Bear - I'd much rather be a peach than a prawn - but blummin eck - it would have to be a big prawn to be approaching peach size!

I haven't noticed any increase in hairiness - I'm not very furry at all though, so maybe I've got a bit fuzzier and not noticed???

Ay up Sarah :hugs:
We will definitely be finding out the gender (if Eenie obliges)
I don't do the pink/blue thing either, so it isn't about gettingclothes/nursery ready - but I do think it will help to prepare me emotionally.
Both Mr Urch and I think Eenie will be a boy (based on nothing in particular) so if if Eenie is a Sheenie, we need to stop saying he!

Teta - that all sounds very positive - and I think you might be right; they can usually give a definite boy diagnosis a lot earlier than definite girl ... could be wrong but it's pointing that way :D

Dis - I wake up to be sick sometimes too - the worst is there is a couple of times I've woken choking because I've breathed a bit in - :sick:


AFM I'm starting to get a bit of energy back now which is helpful - and I am sleeping much better...for 5 nights in a row I have slept til at least 6 o'clock :D


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> Teta, presenting the nub theory...

very interesting, so if you look at my scan is that the nub at the end...I thought it was a leg :haha: if its a nub would it indicate a boy?


----------



## Teta81

ok so here is a better nub picture. I still can't tell though.....
(funny how I'm not finding out the sex, but still love to hear all of the theories and try to guess) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0020.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Teta81

I'm lol Sarah, I do think that "nub" is a leg... otherwise it looks like a very big nub!! :wink wink: :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> I'm lol Sarah, I do think that "nub" is a leg... otherwise it looks like a very big nub!! :wink wink: :haha:

hey you dont know my husband :rofl:


----------



## Teta81

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:rofl: I think both your 'nubs' look like legs but I'm terrible at telling stuff in ultrasound pics :dohh:

Marie - I had a 5dt of 3 and my betas were: 13dp retrieval, 99.6; 15dpr, 166; 19dpr, 808; 23dpr, 2994. Based on my betas they guessed singleton but they were wrong. We actually had all 3 implant but lost the 3rd before the confirmation ultrasound at 27dpr. With your betas I would say twins is a definite possibility :oneofeach:


----------



## Kiseki

sarahincanada said:


> Kiseki said:
> 
> 
> Teta, presenting the nub theory...
> 
> very interesting, so if you look at my scan is that the nub at the end...I thought it was a leg :haha: if its a nub would it indicate a boy?Click to expand...

No offence to your husband :blush: but isn't there another little nub just at the top of the leg??? Above that looks to be sections of the umbilical cord???



Teta81 said:


> ok so here is a better nub picture. I still can't tell though.....
> (funny how I'm not finding out the sex, but still love to hear all of the theories and try to guess) :haha:

Teta, think you need to ask baby to roll over at your next scan!!



urchin said:


> Awh Kiseki thanks a huge bunch!
> and you're one of us now - so that means you're lovely too :awww:
> 
> Keep us updated with your scan news - we will be crossing it all for you xxx

Thanks Urchin. Very sweet. I feel as though I've found what I was looking for in my online group of friends. Yay to us!!!

Butterflies have now made way for elephants in my stomach. Despite this, I'm sure it will be ok. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Kiseki

urchin said:


> IF you two want to give me your due dates, I'll add you to the front page (same goes for anyone else I've not put on the roll of honour)

Almost forgot! I'm due November 17.


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> No offence to your husband :blush: but isn't there another little nub just at the top of the leg??? Above that looks to be sections of the umbilical cord???

maybe! its such a bad photo. I hope the 20 week is better, but if you say you dont want to know gender I wonder what they give you. The ultrasound place my MW sent me too wasnt that great, tech was very matter of fact and kinda made me feel my questions were silly :nope:


----------



## Teta81

By the time of the 20 week scan the baby is too big for a full body shot like in these pictures, so it's usually just the head/ upper body and no lower body parts!


----------



## sarahincanada

ahhh I thought so, seen many of just the upper half.

Im going to try and convince hubby to find out :haha:

anyone going for extra scans? Ive only had the 7 week with my FS and then the 11 week with nasty tech. Next is 20 week, seems so long away.


----------



## kleinfor3

urchin said:


> Sadly my MS is made worse by food not better :(
> If I am feeling nauseous then eat something, I am then highly likely to actually be sick.
> 
> Kiseki - this site is definitely a lot better when you have found a nice comfy thread. I guess in first tri most of the talking is around '_this_ is happening, what shall I do?' So not a lot to carry on talking about once the question has been answered.

That stinks, on the plus side for you though you'll prob never gain as much weight as I do :dohh:



Kiseki said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Sadly my MS is made worse by food not better :(
> If I am feeling nauseous then eat something, I am then highly likely to actually be sick.
> 
> Kiseki - this site is definitely a lot better when you have found a nice comfy thread. I guess in first tri most of the talking is around '_this_ is happening, what shall I do?' So not a lot to carry on talking about once the question has been answered.
> 
> True! I guess I'm looking for more of a group of people I can get to know a bit, ask questions of and vice versa. You guys are ace!!! :thumbup:
> 
> So, I have a follow-up scan with my IVF doc tomorrow morning before she hands me over to the OB/Gyn. Keep your fingers crossed that all is well. I have butterflies!!Click to expand...

 YAY good luck!!!!



marie44 said:


> :hi: Hi everyone! I heard there was a thread for those of us LTTTC who just got our BFPs and have had quite a journey to get here. We've been trying over 2-1/2 years with 3 failed IUIs and were so lucky to get pg with the first IVF. I just found out last week so it is super early and I'm still having trouble believing it is really happening. I know there is a 25% chance of mc this early on and it decreases a lot once the baby's hb is detected so I am hoping and praying I can make it through this 1st trimester. DH is convinced it is twins as he really doesn't understand IVF. He thinks if they put 2 embryos in you, you are automatically having 2. I've explained the implanting thing to him but he either doesn't get it or has serious PMA. We are so overjoyed to be in the pregnancy category. I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you. :flower:

Congrats Marie!!!! So glad to have you join! So funny your DH is convinced it's twins. My man is so the same way. They just don't get it sometimes :shrug: 


Mrs. Bear said:


> Welcome Kiseki and Marie :wave:
> 
> Marie - it is amazing how much the guys don't 'get' even when you try to explain it to them :dohh:
> 
> Klein - glad everything went well :thumbup:
> 
> Care - I haven't really had any cravings that much, mainly just eating because I need to. Not much appetite for anything. The nausea is mostly gone but still no appetite. The main thing I guess I have been wanting is ice cream - it is driving me nuts that we can't have soft serve :grr:
> 
> Sarah - I've been in maternity for a few weeks now, now that I'm back to work after the ohss. I don't think I'll get small enough for normal clothes before the 'real' bump shows up so I've resigned myself. Mostly I'm using my sisters stuff but she wears pants a couple sizes bigger so I look huge. The only thing I have bought so far is some t-shirts from Target.
> 
> Urchin - I'm a peach too! My phone app says they are shrimp but the peach is cuter than a shrimp for sure...
> 
> AFM - Anyone else having an increase in body hair with pregnancy? I'm pale with dark hair and I'm starting to feel like a sasquatch with all the new dark body hair these days. Also got an itchy rash on my arms, though I hear that is common too. Fun times...

LOL with the body hair. I haven't noticed any increases yet but I'll keep a look out for it and keep you posted!!! I did horomone pellets a few years back (apparently I couldn't keep up with DH's sex drive so they gave me testosterone pellets)...that made my hair increase for sure lol



sarahincanada said:


> marie44 glad you found us! we have all been through so much I feel our pregnancies are so special. I also have a hard time believing its true, and im over 13 weeks! I havent told that many people or done any shopping as its all so surreal. We have looked at a few baby stores for fun and just got some maternity tops. When I was trying on the tops I was thinking 'wow this might actually be happening!'. The wait till my 7 week scan was hard, but it was wonderful. the tech put the heartbeat on speaker and I burst into tears.
> 
> mrs bear Im pale but with blond hair on body so havent noticed much? LOL @ sasquatch!! we are supposed to 'glow' in our 2nd trimester!!
> 
> hey so who is going to find out the gender? thats a fun topic we can chat about. Im in 2 minds but hubby definitely doesnt want to, so we wont. For me I think the surprise is a wonderful thing, but on the other hand Id like to know and start calling her/him by their name. Its got nothing to do with planning as I dont care about that or blue/pink stuff. I keep going back and forth, hubby said I should find out, but I think we should do it together. I told him if we dont for this one then we are for #2! I suppose it will be even more interesting for #2 as then you will know if you are having the same or different.

For me it was such an almost unachievable goal of getting pregnant and then when I did, even though I have 2 other children, I was like ok...so now what?!?! :shrug: It's amazing and I think it is actually setting in...I will very likely have a BABY at the end of my pregnancy. A baby!!! WOW. I think I got so wrapped up with the getting preggo I forgot about getting a baby lol. :cloud9:

I don't want to find out what the sex. I am blessed to have one of each already so I don't have any hidden underlying urges for the sex of this child. DH would probably like to find out, it's his first child. We've talked it over and he says he stands behind not finding out. I would of never had the patience to wait to find out with either of my other 2. This time feels different though. I think I will love the surprise to be at the end :winkwink:
We have agreed on a themed Under the Sea nursery so that will not be gender specific and we are picking out a name for each sex in the mean time. We did agree at the beginning IF we happened to get pregnant with twins we would have to find out with 2. It'd just be to hard not to know.


Teta81 said:


> Hello to all of the new additions!:hi:
> 
> I am glad we have had so much good news on this thread! Its definitely fun to compare stages and all be around the same mark!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan today... the ultrasound tech said everything looks good and no news is good news, so hopefully no news until I go back for more bloodwork at 16 weeks. The nuchal fold measured 1mm, and she said anything under 3 is normal. She also said my bub is "unusually active" :haha: Wouldn't even sit still long enough for a photo op! Did get a few pics,in one he/she is upside down and the next he/she flipped! The tech asked if we were finding out the sex, which we aren't, but we said she thinks she could tell already. Which I assume means its a boy?? What is this nub theory everyone talks about?? Could she tell from that?? Well here is a pic! :cloud9:

Yay for great scan and dr appointment. 


Dis3tnd said:


> Great scan pic Teta! How adorable! Congrats! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Welcome Kiseki and Marie!
> 
> In terms of cravings, nothing really. Its more I don't want to eat anything. My appetite is really poor and my ms seems to be the worst at night. I feel like I'm going to be sick everynight and I go to bed to avoid it, but once every 3 or 4 days it gets so strong that I'll wake from my sleep to be sick.
> 
> Gender wise, I'm halfway on. I feel like its a surprise either way, when you givebirth or at the scan, and if I wait till delivery I'll already be so emotional, that will just add another thing to wonder about - not just is it healthy, but what is it? DH would rather not, but is fine with whatever I want. Also, I'd like to stop refering to baby as it, so finding the gender will help with that. All my nursery decor and things I want are very gender neutral, so planning won't be impacted either way.




Teta81 said:


> I have definitely had all kinds of aversions and cravings. I haven't eaten meat in weeks, it makes me so sick. So does italian food. My options are very limited and I have been eating lots of junk since i just pick all of the time since nothing seems appetizing. I felt the same way with dd, my symptoms improved at 14 weeks so that's what I'm counting on!
> 
> As far as clothes, this in between stage is killer. I was well into maternity clothes by this point in my last preg, so it's weird. I definitely notice a pretty impressive bulge the last few days so I'm guessing maternity clothes r coming soon. Luckily I have a ton and have to control myself from buying even one thing!
> 
> We are not finding out the sex, we didn't with dd and it was the best surprise and the best moment of my life! It just seemed so much more fun for us and everyone else that we didn't know. But I think we are definitely in the minority.
> 
> Still nervous about telling people, we can't decide whether to tell my in laws on Easter or wait until mothers day, which will be almost 18 weeks. I'd rather wait but I feel bad for DH who hasn't told a soul! (I've told about 8-10 ppl). We'll see.....

Poor DH, I think Easter would be safe but if you need more time to decide on when to tell then Mothers Day would work also! 

I read storied online about people finding out the sex and not finding out the sex. All of the one's that I read were consistant, if they had more than one and for some reason they found out with one and didn't with the other, the not knowing was far more special. Most of the people would have went back and did it that way with all of their children in hindsight. Can't wait til D'day to find out myself!!! I think it's special for the DH's involved as well. They get to announce it to the family. I will be in tears for sure!


sarahincanada said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Gender wise, I'm halfway on. I feel like its a surprise either way, when you givebirth or at the scan, and if I wait till delivery I'll already be so emotional, that will just add another thing to wonder about - not just is it healthy, but what is it? DH would rather not, but is fine with whatever I want. Also, I'd like to stop refering to baby as it, so finding the gender will help with that. All my nursery decor and things I want are very gender neutral, so planning won't be impacted either way.
> 
> so you do think you will find out but not tell hubby or he would be ok knowing? its sounds like you are in the exact situation as me, I dont care as nursery will be gender neutral. Im so torn personally, but hubby is adamant and I feel we should do it as a couple not me knowing and him not!Click to expand...




Mrs. Bear said:


> Sarah - apparently my 'glow' will be coming through a 'planet of the apes' look with a some beard action going on... :rofl:
> 
> Teta - glad the scan went well. I would think you would be safe to tell at Easter since you will be about 12 weeks by then. It is really a personal decision though. If there are people there that will make it public knowledge and you aren't ready for that yet then you might wait. Maybe play it by ear and see how you feel that day?
> 
> As far as gender, I plan to find out. I have always wanted a girl so if we end up with two boys I would rather find out early and adjust to the idea than find out the day of. I will of course be happy with whatever we have so long as they are healthy, but I would rather not have even a flicker of disappointment the day of. I also want to know so I can plan better, both for nursery and to know what we might be able to borrow from friends/relatives. We have way more girl stuff in the family so if I need boy I want to start stocking up. DH said before we got pregnant that he wanted to be surprised but I think he has changed his mind since then.

 Totally understand about the gender. I wanted DD to be a girl so bad, I felt so guilty about it and tried to convience myself it was a boy just so I wouldn't be disappointed on u/s day. Luckily, she is ALL girl and that spells D-R-A-M-A :haha:

:rofl: about your glow! Last pregnancy I had stress induced HUGE almost like fever blisters all around my mouth. I had to see a dermatologist about it! It took forever to go away! Def not the 'glow' I had in mind :haha: Sometimes I wonder how there are these beautiful pregnant people. I often photograph the prettiest pregnant clients. I am constantly having to make them poke their almost non existant bump out and never have to retouch them at all. They all seem to have the ((glow)) about them! I am thinking seriousally no stretch marks, acne, nothing?!?! 
Oh well it'll all be worth it in the long run!

Afm-doc called back today and said I can stop my progesterone suppositories and just do my injections, yay!!! No more panty liners!!! Something about pads/liners and pregnancy just don't jive to me!


----------



## sarahincanada

kleinfor3 said:


> I don't want to find out what the sex. I am blessed to have one of each already so I don't have any hidden underlying urges for the sex of this child. DH would probably like to find out, it's his first child. We've talked it over and he says he stands behind not finding out. *I would of never had the patience to wait to find out with either of my other 2*. This time feels different though. I think I will love the surprise to be at the end :winkwink:
> We have agreed on a themed Under the Sea nursery so that will not be gender specific and we are picking out a name for each sex in the mean time. We did agree at the beginning IF we happened to get pregnant with twins we would have to find out with 2. It'd just be to hard not to know.

I can totally understand going for the surprise thing once you have one of each! I think its interesting how you say you would never have had the patience to wait to find out with the other 2....thats how Im feeling! before my bfp I always thought I wouldnt find out (but I did think to myself it might drive me crazy not to know). Im going out for dinner tonight with hubby and will bring it up!


----------



## Care76

Welcome Marie!

I still don't get the nub theory. I couldn't read the info because when I open the attachment on my phone (computer is making me dizzy) and I go to move my screen to read it, the stupid window closes. Grrrrr.

We will be finding out. We did gender neutral when we decided to adopt. We did change the room after our boys were staying (we moved them together when the baby turned 1), but never repainted. Now it is green with brown accents, but I want to go drastically different. All the colours are the bright Disney paints and we have bright accent colours that we are going to use depending on gender. But more importantly, we were hoping for a girl. I don't want to feel like we are replacing our boys. We want everything to be a new separate experience. I think as time goes on with the pregnancy that we are less worried about the emotional triggers that may happen if it is a boy. Either way we will be overjoyed and love our blessing. 

Well I caved and had pizza. Ate two small slices and was sick lol. At least I ate. Most days I can't get food down. I either just can't stand the thought of eating or nothing sounds appealing (even if I feel like I am starving). I was like how some of you are where if you eat something you feel better, but around 9 weeks it changed. Now I prefer not to eat most days. I do make myself eat at least once or twice though.

Mrs. Bear I haven't noticed extra hair yet. I am a bit behind you though. I do have very fine hair so I may not notice it.


----------



## kleinfor3

sarahincanada said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to find out what the sex. I am blessed to have one of each already so I don't have any hidden underlying urges for the sex of this child. DH would probably like to find out, it's his first child. We've talked it over and he says he stands behind not finding out. *I would of never had the patience to wait to find out with either of my other 2*. This time feels different though. I think I will love the surprise to be at the end :winkwink:
> We have agreed on a themed Under the Sea nursery so that will not be gender specific and we are picking out a name for each sex in the mean time. We did agree at the beginning IF we happened to get pregnant with twins we would have to find out with 2. It'd just be to hard not to know.
> 
> I can totally understand going for the surprise thing once you have one of each! I think its interesting how you say you would never have had the patience to wait to find out with the other 2....thats how Im feeling! before my bfp I always thought I wouldnt find out (but I did think to myself it might drive me crazy not to know). Im going out for dinner tonight with hubby and will bring it up!Click to expand...

I know I was a total control freak with the other two. I'm a control freak in general so that's nothing new. It was a no brainer with the other two. I knew I would find out as soon as I could and I even had a private scan done with the second just so I could find out 2 weeks earlier. So yea, not a patient person by nature at all!
Have a great dinner! 


Care76 said:


> Welcome Marie!
> 
> I still don't get the nub theory. I couldn't read the info because when I open the attachment on my phone (computer is making me dizzy) and I go to move my screen to read it, the stupid window closes. Grrrrr.
> 
> We will be finding out. We did gender neutral when we decided to adopt. We did change the room after our boys were staying (we moved them together when the baby turned 1), but never repainted. Now it is green with brown accents, but I want to go drastically different. All the colours are the bright Disney paints and we have bright accent colours that we are going to use depending on gender. But more importantly, we were hoping for a girl. I don't want to feel like we are replacing our boys. We want everything to be a new separate experience. I think as time goes on with the pregnancy that we are less worried about the emotional triggers that may happen if it is a boy. Either way we will be overjoyed and love our blessing.

I can see what your saying with the boys. I agree with what you said about time going on and being less worried about the emotional triggers. It will be a totally and wonderfully separate and different experience!


----------



## sarahincanada

kleinfor3 said:


> It will be a totally and wonderfully separate and different experience!

I agree. Care I hope that if you do end up carrying a boy that you will be able to separate the experiences, Im sure you will. He would be in no way replacing them and you will end up having your own unique time with him. Im just so thrilled this is happening for you!


----------



## Kiseki

sarahincanada said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> It will be a totally and wonderfully separate and different experience!
> 
> I agree. Care I hope that if you do end up carrying a boy that you will be able to separate the experiences, Im sure you will. He would be in no way replacing them and you will end up having your own unique time with him. Im just so thrilled this is happening for you!Click to expand...

Here here! Care, you and your husband obviously so deserve your baby, and he or she will adore you. So happy for you!!

I'm in that seemingly endless vortex of not knowing whether things are ok. Had my follow-up scan today. The HB was great at 140, but the bean is very small! Doc says that it can catch up in size, and she gives it about 50:50 (I hate odds!!) I do believe that I implanted late, so I'm going to hold on to that and the strong HB I saw again today. ANOTHER scan Monday week, but on a high grade system so it'll be super duper clear. ](*,)

Please say a little prayer!!


----------



## Care76

Kiseki, I am sure your little bean will be right on track. I do know some people who were told their beans were behind (very behind actually), and they were just fine after a few weeks. :hugs:

So far today I feel nauseous, but not too bad. Maybe I will have a break today!

Have any of you done the baking soda test? I might try it, just for fun! But I wonder if progesterone will effect the outcome? So far for wives tales we are having a girl. Bad morning sickness and a higher heart rate (180 bpm) are both signs of a girl. Although my SIL had extreme morning sickness for her first two girls and none for her last girl, so obviously it is just for fun to guess. 

Do any of you have names picked out? We have our girl name (have had the first name for about 6 years), but no boys names. We used our favourites for the adoptive names of our boys and even though they were never legally changed, we don't want to use them. So we are trying to come up with a boys name we love as much as the others.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

The hair isn't really thicker, just darker. Mainly all over my abdomen from the bra line down and on the underside of my chin. Abdomen I can live with since no way will I be in a bikini this summer. Not happy about looking like the bearded lady though. Hoping the OB will say it is ok to bleach it. I tried waxing strips but there is just so much and it hurts so I don't know if I can keep that up long term. At least if I can bleach it it might not be as noticable. :shrug:

Kiseki - will keep FX all is ok. They all develop at different rates so odds are things are fine, but I know it is hard not to worry.

Care - I have tons of girl names I like but nothing on boys. The names DH suggests all seem to sound like they are out of a Starsky and Hutch episode in the 70s so he has been no help so far :haha:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all!

I tried to do multiquote and it all disappeared, so now I don't remember what I was going to say to who!

I'll try to do my best!

Re: gender - DH says he will be fine with whatever I decide. If I wanna know, he'll know too. I can't stand surprises and always try to figure them out, while DH loves to be surprised. We always plan very extravagent birthdays for each other, and I always snoop and try to find out mine. He always tries to talk to me less and not know a single thing. Right now when I talk about bubs I say "he" instead of it, but when I think about bubs, I think "she". I want to refer to bubs by name...as I love the names we have picked out. They're Arabic names: Girl will be "Dunyana" pronounced "Dhoon-yah-nah" meaning "Our World", Boy will be Zakariya, Arabic for "remembering God". For me the meanings were the most important.

Re: hair - YES! OMG - I've definitely noticed more body hair on my stomach, and fur on the sides of my face. Hate it. Have to pluck my eyebrows every few days as well.


----------



## Teta81

Happy plum day dis! :happydance:

I would love to hear everyone's ideas for names.... We have none, Its my fault I don't like any. When DD was born we had one girl name and no boys names, so thank goodness she was a girl. Girls names I can like a few, but boys I don't like any! So give me your ideas! I won't steal them I promise :winkwink:


----------



## Care76

Dis, I love those names! so beautiful. Especially the girl name. I like different names. 

For many years I loved the name Tristan. At the time it was different, but now I hear it all the time. I am a big geek and I love Arthurian legend, so that is where I got it from. I also love Gaelic names for boys. It works because my husbands family is Irish. I like the name Kieran (could be boy or girl), Cadan (also gender neutral), and Declan is ok. See I seem to like boys names that end with _an_. But I wonder if Kieran is too close to our chosen name for our youngest, Keenan? And my cousin named their daughter Kayden, so Cadan is out. 

Thankfully we have had our girl name for years. I love the name Aria. Most people know it to mean musical, but it originates from a term in opera meaning a single voice or solo. But in Hebrew it means lioness. I always thought Aria Grace, but my husbands Nanny passed away just after Christmas and her middle name was Rose (which I didn't know at the time). So when we were in Mexico my husband just said Aria Rose, and it stuck. 

Gosh, but not sure on what we will pick for a boy.

ETA: I am not worried about anybody stealing our names. First off, most people don't have the same taste, and second none of you live in my town or city, lol. Now if it was a family member or good friend I would be pissed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki said:


> I'm in that seemingly endless vortex of not knowing whether things are ok. Had my follow-up scan today. The HB was great at 140, but the bean is very small! Doc says that it can catch up in size, and she gives it about 50:50 (I hate odds!!) I do believe that I implanted late, so I'm going to hold on to that and the strong HB I saw again today. ANOTHER scan Monday week, but on a high grade system so it'll be super duper clear. ](*,)
> 
> Please say a little prayer!!

oh Kiseki definitely saying a prayer for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
how much smaller was bub measuring? I hear in the first trimester its easy for measurements to be wrong. hearing a strong HB cuts your risks down to a low %, so lets keep the hope. on my scan that saw a small sc hematoma which is always worrying, but midwife wasnt worried and said most fix themselves. so all I can do is wait till next scan.

love everyones names! dis my cousin named her boy zachary so similar. when I was 16 a friend of mine had a bf called Kieran and I loved the name and said Id call my boy that. (I grew up in England and have Irish and Welsh ancenstors). Fast forward 20 years and the name is much more popular so its offputting, but I will change the spelling to Cieran. Ciaran is the main irish spelling but I think here in Canada too many people would call him Ci*AH*ran not C*ee*ran. Care we like the same names! I like a lot of Irish names ending in 'an' or 'am' to. 

so my 1st and 2nd choices are:

Cieran
Ethan

Chloe
Meaghan

I also like the following incase anyone wants ideas:
Charlotte, Caitlin, Olivia, Ciara
Liam, Lucas, Max, Callum, Evan


----------



## urchin

Kiseki - I've added you to the Hall of Fame :D

Please try not to worry about your baby measuring small. It always amazes me how much store the medics set by bean size; no one expects children to be the same height, or grow at the same rate - but for some reason they expect them to be uniform in the womb :shrug:
It is the HB that is the most important thing - size-wise most catch up by the time they are born :thumbup:


----------



## Kiseki

I love thinking about names!

For a boy, I like Otis and Zachary. For a girl, I like Alberta (weird one I know, but my grandfather's name was Albert), Eliza and Bethany. 

They change a lot, but I've stuck with Otis, Alberta and Eliza for quite some time now....

Thanks for the well wishes. My comfort is that things will end up as they should. HB was great at 140, but bean was just 4mm. Could just be slow to get a move on - in that respect, bean would be taking after its mother!! :dohh::dohh:

Everyone who needs Easter eggs done their shopping yet? I have to do a rush shop today.


----------



## Kiseki

urchin said:


> Kiseki - I've added you to the Hall of Fame :D
> 
> Please try not to worry about your baby measuring small. It always amazes me how much store the medics set by bean size; no one expects children to be the same height, or grow at the same rate - but for some reason they expect them to be uniform in the womb :shrug:
> It is the HB that is the most important thing - size-wise most catch up by the time they are born :thumbup:


Thanks Urchin. My doctor was not gloom and doom for that reason. The HB is clearly stronger, so all good in that area. I think we'd like to see a bit of a growth spurt in the next 10 days though. More spinach for me!! :bodyb:


----------



## marie44

Mrs. Bear - Wow, almost triplets! I guess you can't really go on beta #'s since they seem to vary so much. I was begging dr to transfer a 3rd but he refused. He said bc the 2 transferred were good quality, there would be no reason to transfer a 3rd. He said only if all were low quality would they transfer 3. Glad you will find out the sex of them so we will know early too :)

Kiseki - Strong hb is a great sign. Is there anything you/we can do to assist in growth like drinking a lot of milk? I haven't done much research on it but will soon.

Love everyone's names. I might be adding an L to make it Ariel Rose & stealing it. I love it! I liked Bianca for a girl but dh hates it. Having trouble with boys names too. 

Urchin - I wasn't told my due date (when do they tell us?) but I looked it up online & it said December 4th so I'm not sure.


----------



## Care76

Marie, I used an online calculator for ivf (since with ivf we are a couple days ahead of natural bfp) and it gave me this as your DD:

Singleton Due Date: December 03, 2012
Twins By Ave Gestation: November 11, 2012

It is here. So it looks like Dec 3! Or earlier if it's twins! :D

I love hearing all the names too.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, the other way I looked at spelling Kieran was Ciaran. My FIL thought I was nuts when I told him it was a traditional Irish way to spell it. He wants a boy to be named Liam. I love the name, but it is like #1 on the top 10 names right now. Also, I have a nephew named Liam so it is out regardless. He is still pouting. He doesn't like my names.


----------



## Kiseki

sarahincanada said:


> oh Kiseki definitely saying a prayer for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> how much smaller was bub measuring? I hear in the first trimester its easy for measurements to be wrong. hearing a strong HB cuts your risks down to a low %, so lets keep the hope. on my scan that saw a small sc hematoma which is always worrying, but midwife wasnt worried and said most fix themselves. so all I can do is wait till next scan.

Sarah, these things certainly test our nerves don't they?! I hope that the hematoma is long gone by the time you have your next scan. Hematoma, be gone!!! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Kiseki she didnt seem worried so Im trying not to. have my midwife apt next week, but its nothing that interesting. 5-6 weeks till my next scan. Im soooo temped to go have a private one done but I'll try and be good :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

Kiseki said:


> I'm in that seemingly endless vortex of not knowing whether things are ok. Had my follow-up scan today. The HB was great at 140, but the bean is very small! Doc says that it can catch up in size, and she gives it about 50:50 (I hate odds!!) I do believe that I implanted late, so I'm going to hold on to that and the strong HB I saw again today. ANOTHER scan Monday week, but on a high grade system so it'll be super duper clear. ](*,)
> 
> Please say a little prayer!!

Saying a prayer for you, like everyone else has said. Try to remain calm and not over worry about it. :thumbup:


Kiseki said:


> Everyone who needs Easter eggs done their shopping yet? I have to do a rush shop today.

Umm...no!!!! I have GOT to get that done tomorrow!!! Eh, just so blaming tired these days. I put everything off. I have 2 piles of clean laundry laying in the living room floor since yesterday!


sarahincanada said:


> Kiseki she didnt seem worried so Im trying not to. have my midwife apt next week, but its nothing that interesting. 5-6 weeks till my next scan. Im soooo temped to go have a private one done but I'll try and be good :dohh:

 Be good sarah! lol and remind me to when the situation is reversed! I ended up paying out of pocket for 3 scans when I was pregnant with DD. It's just so hard to wait :dohh:

I haven't been as bloated or sick today. I guess that's good. Makes me nervous though. 

Love the name convo girls! So much fun!!!
We will be keeping in the 4 name tradition I started with my kiddo's I like a BIG LONG NAME LOL:haha:
Kids names now:
DS- Taylor Bryson Isaac (goes by Taylor)
DD- Erica Bryleigh-Parris (goes by Parris or Bryleigh-Parris)

We have 2 of the 3 names to pick out...

Girl- Journey Merci __?__ (maybe-Shyann or Kaydnz or Brooke)

Boys- Xander __?__ Nole (maybe-Brenton or Ethan or Gavin, I'm feeling the ending in an 'N' lol)


----------



## urchin

Hmmmm - shall I go for the 3rd or 4th December Marie??? Which do you fancy?

Kiseki - how about packing around your belly with compost? it's good for getting things growing in the garden, so maybe just maybe it works for babies too :rofl:

Marie - over here 2 is the maximum they will put back (and for anyone young with good embies it is often just one) Luckily for me they allowed 2 - as only one took and I shudder to think if it had been the 'other one' they transferred.

sarah - they are a worry, but most clear up by themselves ... and being just a small one gives a very good chance of it disappearing without causing any problems :thumbup:

I'm loving the names - we are also on an Irish tip ... Mr Urch is a Belfast boy and feels strongly that his child needs an Irish name. I think there are beautiful names from all places, so finding lovely Irish ones is no problem. It also seems fair as Eenie will take my surname.
I wasn't going to post names, but then I read the comment (sorry, can't remember who said it!) that no one here is in their close circle so what does it matter if someone else nicks it - and I thought yeah, that's true ... so here are mine:
Fintan Michael (the t is silent - so pronounced Finnan)
Aoife Grace (pronounced Ee-fa)

Other contenders (in case Eenie doesn't look like a Fintan or Aoife) are:
Lochlan Donal (Lock-lan)
Aine Niamh (awn-ya neeve)


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh loving the irish names....urch I always wondered how Aoife was said!
those are all hard to pronounce names, do you worry the child going through life correcting people? thats something I think of but perhaps others dont. We had a Sinead, Siobhan and Niamh in my class at school that new teachers were always getting wrong. theres an actress called Saoirse Ronan that I had to look up to see how you pronounced it...its something like seer-sha! 

klein love that you like long interesting names...Im the opposite and want just 2, where MIL was suggesting 3 and I was like but why!! Im also have Michael (Cieran Michael) after my late dad. I like the name Taylor but a friends kid is called that.

awwww its so fun thinking about names :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kiseki - we have Easter stuff already but keep having to get more because DH keeps eating all the candy :dohh:

Marie - yeah, you definitely can't count numbers based on betas. They are all over the place :shrug:. Our clinic bases number to transfer based on age. I could have done 3-4 embryos or 2-3 blasts based on quality. We did 5dt but only one was blast. The other two were late morulas so they advised transferring 3. No telling which of the 3 took. 3 more got to blast later but none were good enough to freeze so I guess quality is what took us to transferring 3.


I've thought of doing 3 names too but DH and I will be lucky to agree on one at this rate :wacko:


----------



## urchin

I'm not really that worried about it Sarah - they will get good at correcting people :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs Bear, you'll have to start practicing hiding the candy on DH first, to improve your technique for your little one's!!!

When I had my son 13 years ago, I couldn't narrow my fav pics down to less than 3 so 3 it was! 

When I had a mc, with my husband that passed away, we had went thru names and picked out a boy name with 2 names and a girl name with 2. We couldn't really find any 3names that sounded and flowed well. After I found out I was pregnant I stuck with the names that we had choosed together and then decided to use his name Eric for Erica for my DD's first name. SO---this one naturally needs to follow the tradition. New DH was VERY against the 3 names at first, now he don't care since he got to choose some of the names. 
Nole-Is short for his favorite college football team, Florida State SemiNOLES lol, he was happy to agree with anything after I agreed to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiseki

sarahincanada said:


> Kiseki she didnt seem worried so Im trying not to. have my midwife apt next week, but its nothing that interesting. 5-6 weeks till my next scan. Im soooo temped to go have a private one done but I'll try and be good :dohh:

Good girl!! I have to step away from Google - please remind me to be good like you every now and again!



kleinfor3 said:


> Saying a prayer for you, like everyone else has said. Try to remain calm and not over worry about it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Kiseki said:
> 
> 
> Everyone who needs Easter eggs done their shopping yet? I have to do a rush shop today.
> 
> Umm...no!!!! I have GOT to get that done tomorrow!!! Eh, just so blaming tired these days. I put everything off. I have 2 piles of clean laundry laying in the living room floor since yesterday!Click to expand...

Thanks Klein. I'm definitely feeling better than yesterday.:thumbup:



urchin said:


> Kiseki - how about packing around your belly with compost? it's good for getting things growing in the garden, so maybe just maybe it works for babies too :rofl:

Teehee!! We think alike. I thought I'd buy some liquid fertiliser at the local nursery and just drink it!!:rofl::rofl:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Kiseki - we have Easter stuff already but keep having to get more because DH keeps eating all the candy :dohh:

Too cute!
Off to acupuncture now. It'll be one of those sessions where I fall asleep and start snoring!


----------



## marie44

Care - thanks for looking that up for me, i like that website, it tells you what is going on every week.

Mrs.bear - looks like you made the right call with transferring 3. I had no frosties either although the 3 remaining embies were really high quality?

Looks like it may be twins, the u/s showed 2 sacs. They'll know more next week if they hear 2 hbs. I guess hold off on a due date for me until i know how many. Looks like dh was right!


----------



## Teta81

Congrats Marie that's exciting news? How many weeks are you? When is your next ultrasound?? 

Is anyone still experiencing cramping? I haven't in a while but today I started to again, I'm hoping it's nothing but just wondering if anyone else is still having them at 12 weeks +. I can't remember if I did with my last pregnancy. I stopped progesterone and estrogen yesterday, so I'm wondering if it has anything to do with that


----------



## marie44

Teta - i am 5 weeks 2 days i think. I have an u/s next thurs & he is hoping to detect 2 hbs & 2 fetal poles before sending me off to my ob/gyn. I wonder if i have to stay on the pio as long as you. I can't wait for it to be over. My back is black & blue. You must be happy to be done.


----------



## Teta81

Oh I was on suppositories, not shots, so I hardly noticed having to take it. I feel so lucky after hearing all of the stories you girls have about the shots. Ugh! Prayers for next week!


----------



## sarahincanada

marie44 said:


> Looks like it may be twins, the u/s showed 2 sacs. They'll know more next week if they hear 2 hbs. I guess hold off on a due date for me until i know how many. Looks like dh was right!

I thought it might be :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-YAY! Tell your DH not to get a big head and rub it in that he was right lol. If that were my DH I would never hear the end of it haha. 

TMI question...Grape juice, does it make your poop black in color?
I normally don't drink it but as I was strolling past it at the grocery store it caught my eye and the 'angels started singing' and it was surrounded by a light. So I got it and had a few glasses, then the black poop. It really disturbed me!!!! Poop isn't SUPPOSED to be black, is it??? Is this normal????
In all of my years of pooping I have never seen black :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

kleinfor3 said:


> TMI question...Grape juice, does it make your poop black in color?
> I normally don't drink it but as I was strolling past it at the grocery store it caught my eye and the 'angels started singing' and it was surrounded by a light. So I got it and had a few glasses, then the black poop. It really disturbed me!!!! Poop isn't SUPPOSED to be black, is it??? Is this normal????
> In all of my years of pooping I have never seen black :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I dont drink it so dont know sorry!
but I hear you on the angels singing, I feel that when I drink OJ. But it gives me heartburn. In fact Ive been soooooo thirsty this past week, hope I dont have Gestational diabetes, isnt being overly thirsty a symptom? like I wake up with a dry mouth and Im drinking all the time.


----------



## Care76

I am sorry, but I don't know about the grape juice and poop correlation either lol. I pretty much only drink water and the occasional smoothie. 

Teta, I haven't had cramps so much as my uterus felt sore or tender. Sort of how it feels days before AF. I have had this feeling before, but not for weeks, maybe over a month. The feeling started last night and I am 12 weeks tomorrow.

Marie Congrats!!! Praying you get to see both HB next week. :)

AFM, today was my last day for my progesterone injections and suppositories! So glad that part is over, but nervous to stop.


----------



## urchin

Afraid I can't be much help, seeing as I'm not the kind of girlie wot poos - it's true, nothing comes out of my behind except for rainbows and rose petals :kiss:

Marie - wow! what fab news - I shall hold the front page for you chikkie xxx

Teta, I'm not really having cramps, but everything in there does get sore and stretchy from time to time 

sarah - I'm ridiculously thirsty too - but mostly drinking very weak black Earl Grey, fruit teas and water ... except at weekends when I go into serious juicing mode!

Care - it is so nice when the meds stop! You're 12 weeks tomorrow, so don't worry, your placenta will be doing all the work now xxx

AFM I have a horrid chest infection - it's doing the rounds at work and it looks like I'm to have it over easter :(


----------



## Care76

Awwww, that sucks Urch. I use grapefruit seed extract if I ever get bronchitis or infection. Put it in some juice (only a couple ounces) 3 or 4 times a day. Clears up strep too. I just made some ear drops with it because I have had a really painful left ear. Feels better today. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## urchin

Thanks Care xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - Usually I get the candy and DH doesn't even know I have bought any til it shows up on whatever holiday. Unfortunately this year I can't shop so he has bought and eaten and rebought a LOT so far. He has had me hid some and then threatens if I don't tell where it is.. :rofl:

I think you picked a great way to memorialize your husband with DD. And I'm not surprised your current DH was willing to do whatever you wanted after you ok'd Nole. :winkwink:

Marie - Congrats! It definitely sounded like it could be twins with those betas. Do you know if the sacs measured the same? With ours the two that took were the same and the one that we lost was smaller so we kind of knew who we could expect to stick around. Hope both are sticky little beans for you :dust:

It is so strange how each clinic is different about releasing to OB/midwife. Mine keeps through 12 weeks. :shrug:

Teta - I haven't really had cramping but I do get twinges from time to time and get groin pain now and then.

Care - congrats on finishing the progesterone! I understand being nervous but at 12 weeks you should definitely be ok to stop.

Sarah - I had awful dry mouth the past few weeks but it seems less bad this week than it has been. I read online that it can be common and isn't always a sign of gestational diabetes - so hopefully we can both avoid that.

Urch - sorry for the infection :hugs: It's awful when we can't take much of anything. On the good side though we are both 1/3 of the way there! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

First OB appointment went well yesterday. Took over 3 hours though by the time we met with the OB nurse, did bloodwork, met with the Dr and then went to ultrasound.

Didn't get a real ultrasound since I had one with the RE last week, they did check cervical length though. I was glad they did that since I am concerned about cervical competence due to a procedure I had about 10 years ago - and even moreso since it is twins. It checked out fine for now. They are going to check it each appointment.

I go every 4 weeks for right now and they will do an ultrasound and cervical check each time. So we will end up having lots of ultrasounds pictures by the end. 

DH went since I wanted him to meet the new Dr and know where the office was. He was bored of course so I sent him to the hospital cafeteria. He was very pleased that the food was the same as in February since it is the same hospital company as the one I was admitted to. :haha:

Ended up not doing any screening tests. Once I told the OB nurse and Dr that we wouldn't do amnio they said it was a waste of time since all it really did was make them advise to do amnio. Was glad there wasn't a lot of pressure to do them.

My OB is out of the office for my next appt so I will be seeing the perinatologist. I'm kind of glad to go ahead and see him now so he knows my case already in case there are problems later. 

Only 27 days til next ultrasound! :yipee:


----------



## sienna1

Hi everyone. Finally, something's happening with me. Today I had my first ultrasound at 6w3d. It was so sweet because the nurse practitioner was the one I worked with last fall during my iuis. She's always been wonderful and was smiling ear to ear today. Everything looks good - she said "perfect". We saw a heartbeat and the creature is measuring 6w4d. Yay!!!! So glad we transferred two embryos, I would have been so miserable if we'd done one and it didn't stick.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news sienna! Glad to hear everything went well :happydance:


----------



## urchin

mornink!

still poorly and miserable - not the best easter hols :(


----------



## sarahincanada

awww hope you get better urch! is mr urch pampering you?

sienna1 thats amazing news! :cloud9:

I *think* my lower tummy id getting more rounded looking, it seems to be sticking out a bit more and I cant suck it in!!


----------



## marie44

Sienna - great news!

Urchin - feeling better?

Sarah - glad you're starting to look pg...so exciting!

Mrs. Bear - happy everything is going well! I'm not too sure about the sizes of the sacs & he said it was too early to measure. I thought one looked slightly larger than the other (maybe 25%) so not sure what it means. If i hear 2hbs & see 2fps on thursday, that should tell me they're both developing. How much smaller was your 3rd that didn't make it?


----------



## Kiseki

Hey Ladies,

How's your Easter weekend? It's cold and blustery here! I went to the beach to stay with friends for a couple of days though - I like walking along the beach even when it's freezing!

Congrats Sienna and Marie. Marie, twins! So exciting!! :happydance::happydance:

I woke up one day last week and made the decision to sell my house. I won't know until next week whether my midget has picked up pace, but even if things don't go well this time round, I can't imagine having a baby in this house so I decided I should fix that up now. Wish me luck with the auction!


----------



## sienna1

Kiseki, what day do you have your check-up? Wishing the very best for you.


----------



## urchin

morning all - still rough this morning I'm afraid. I spent last night at the hospital getting checked out and it turns out that I have a viral chest infection and a bacterial bladder infection.
They think it is the bladder that's causing the high temps but I disagree
Either way I am now on penicillin


----------



## sarahincanada

oh you poor thing urch, hope it all clears up really fast :hugs::kiss: 

Kiseki what day this week is your next ultrasound? ok editing as I looked back, I think its a week today.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

kiseki - good luck on the house sale :flower:

urch - hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: being sick and preggo is NO fun


----------



## Mrs. Bear

marie44 said:


> Mrs. Bear - happy everything is going well! I'm not too sure about the sizes of the sacs & he said it was too early to measure. I thought one looked slightly larger than the other (maybe 25%) so not sure what it means. If i hear 2hbs & see 2fps on thursday, that should tell me they're both developing. How much smaller was your 3rd that didn't make it?

It was quite a bit smaller and collapsed. They would have been able to tell that if that had been the case for you. FX one of yours just implanted later so the other is farther along. It is so hard to get good measurements that early anyways. Sending you good vibes for Thursday! :flower:


----------



## Care76

I tried to post something earlier, but my phone froze. Lets try it again.

Marie, I pray your bean catches up. I know a couple girls who had similar first U/S. Good luck on selling your house! 

Urch,I am so sorry you have to go through this. :( I hope you get better soon. 

AFM, my doppler came today! As soon as it came my husband took a break so we could listen. He wouldn't even let me read the directions, so I wasn't sure what setting to put it on. I assume the woosh woosh noise is the placenta? and the thud thud (but almost has a wooshing thud thud, lol I don't know how to explain it) is the HB. It was all over the place 138-180 so I am not sure what is accurate. Anyway, I didn't want to use it long because it says not to put it near the placenta and I seemed to be able to hear that more often than the HB. So I stopped. I kind of pushed down while doing it and my left side hurts around my ovary. I wonder if I pushed on the cysts and ovary too much? 

Are any of you having daily headaches?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - not sure about the doppler. I have a headache pretty much every day in late afternoon.


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> AFM, my doppler came today! As soon as it came my husband took a break so we could listen. He wouldn't even let me read the directions, so I wasn't sure what setting to put it on. I assume the woosh woosh noise is the placenta? and the thud thud (but almost has a wooshing thud thud, lol I don't know how to explain it) is the HB. It was all over the place 138-180 so I am not sure what is accurate. Anyway, I didn't want to use it long because it says not to put it near the placenta and I seemed to be able to hear that more often than the HB. So I stopped. I kind of pushed down while doing it and my left side hurts around my ovary. I wonder if I pushed on the cysts and ovary too much?
> 
> Are any of you having daily headaches?

I have a headache today :growlmad: first one for a while though.

as for the doppler this website has a soundbite of what bubs HB will sound like
https://www.sweetpeasoundwaves.com/
click on listen here
its more of a galloping sound. when I first started Id hear a lot of swooshing and my HB...I could tell its mine as I put my finger on my neck and it was the same pace. I do press down quite hard and I found its better when you angle towards your pubic bone.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah- thanks for posting the link. I am deciding which doppler to purchase and the link will be a good reference when it comes in :)

Care-Which doppler did you get?

Urchin-So sorry your so sick. I hope that the meds start to kick in soon for you!

Kiseki-Good luck with the house sell. I hope everything turns out great for you!

Sienna-Glad things are going well!

AFM-
Scan went well today. Baby Klein was moving around a bit and measured 9w3d so that's perfect. Progesterone was a 50. They are pleased with that. 2 more appointments and then I'll be released to my OB. I'm so nervous about that! Anyone else just seem like that's suck a huge step?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0615.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

klein great news!
I was released from my fertility clinic as soon as they confirmed a HB on my 7 week scan! then I registered with a midwife and got a 12 week scan as part of the screening, but otherwise would have had to have waited till 20 weeks. Im jealous of you girls getting multiple ultrasounds!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-Thanks, Sorry, I told my MIL I like all the attention and scans, too bad they can't last lol. Once I go to OB I'll just be a 'normal' pregnant person I guess. Glad to be normally pregnant but the scans are nice. Wish everyone could get the scans every week. Give technology another 5-10 years and everyone will be getting their own personal iultrasound machines or something lol! 

I put all of my u/s pics in my journal that shows weekly progression if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Care76

Awesome news Klein! I am not near my clinic so I went to a OB at 6weeks. Then we got transferred to my midwife (or got the OK to transfer) at 9 weeks. 

I bought the Sonoline B as I have read a lot of ladies here use it and like it. I think Dis has the same.

Sarah, galloping is how I first explained it to my husband, but it still sounds swooshy to me. Including the link you gave and other recordings I listen to. Thanks for the link though. The others I heard were harder to hear. I actually had to aim the probe sideways towards the middle of my abdomin to hear it, but the probe was on my left side close to my ovary. It wasn't my HB as mine is pretty low and never goes over 80 without exercising. I was excited to hear it at all even if it was just for seconds.


----------



## sienna1

kleinfor3, so glad your progesterone number is in the comfortable range and your scan went well today!

Sarah, yay for your bump! 

AFM, I'm not totally accepting the fact that I have to gain a lot of weight, it's all for the best reason but I'm silently freaking out about it. Don't feel like eating any kind of meat, so I'm eating a lot more carbs than I normally do (it's usually very limited). Yikes!


----------



## Kiseki

sienna1 said:


> Kiseki, what day do you have your check-up? Wishing the very best for you.

Hi Sienna, next Monday (16th). I'm trying to stay calm and pragmatic. What will be will be! In the meantime, the morning sickness has set in since yesterday. Crap!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

kiseki - FX all is well at your next appt. I would think the arrival of MS is a good sign since it likely means your hormone levels are surging.

sarah - I know what you mean about waiting for scans. I went from one a week at the RE to not getting another one til May. I will get one every 4 weeks (every appt) with the twins though so I guess I'm lucky there. It is just so much more reassuring to see the little buggers flipping around in there.

Klein - glad all went well at the appt and baby klein is on track :thumbup:

Sienna - I can't give much advice on weight gain. Maybe load up on peanut butter :shrug:

Care - glad you heard the hb :thumbup:

Urch - feeling any better? :hugs:

Not much to report for me. DH is either being awesome or driving me crazy. Next appt isn't til May 3rd so just keeping status quo for now. Had a weird dream last weekend about delivery. I posted in my journal but didn't repost here as it is a really long post. Short story - my c-section was like someone unzipped a fanny pack and after delivering baby A I couldn't get anyone to deliver baby B. It was very odd... :wacko:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all! Sorry I missed so much over the long weekend! I spent most of the weekend in bed - I'm past 12 weeks but MS was just as bad as when it first started this weekend. I've had an awful time keeping anything down the past 4 days, even while taking diclectin for nausea every night! When did MS ease up for you guys? Maybe mine is worse due to the horrible constipation as well?

I had my 12 week screening scan yesterday and all looked well. Was great to see baby actually looking like a baby now! It put its foot in its mouth at one point, and was sucking its thumb - so cute! Measuring right on track, posterior placenta, and a hb of 157 :) Starting to believe this is happening!


----------



## sarahincanada

awww Dis that is so cute! on my scan the woman wasnt that friendly but she did show me a hand by the head like it was waving :cloud9:

as for the nausea mine was still bad @ 12 weeks some days even with meds. perhaps not staying in bed bad but that kinda nagging sicky feeling. I just this week forgot to take my night pills and thought Id see if I need them. Ive been fine so hope its easing off. however the past 2 nights I couldnt sleep, woke up at 3am and couldnt fall back till like 8am! it was horrible. Ive been sleeping like a baby on diclectin. MW said that insomnia is common in pregnancy and the diclectin was probably helping a lot. she said to take some gravol if I really need it. I will see if my nausea returns this week.

I was waiting till my midwife apt today to come and update, nothing too exciting. I can go for my 20 week scan at 19 weeks if I want, but she says sometimes people have to go back if they cant see anything. Im anxious for that one as I want to know everything looks ok then I will tell the world Im preggers! Im 15 weeks at the end of the week so I suppose I can last 4-5 weeks more. Have to go for bloods at 16 weeks and then I get my screening results a couple of weeks after. 

The 20 week scan is the last one, thats crazy! but I will be half way through and hopefully feeling the baby. I wanted to do a 3D scan but hubby wont let me, thinks thats way to much for a little baby and said ' I will see it in 3D when it comes out' :haha:


----------



## Teta81

I have still been sick too, at my appt yesterday my ob said "you shouldn't still be sick" I wanted to knock her out! Haha. I was sick until 14 wks with dd so I'm giving myself until then.

Dis, great news about your scan. How are Things going with the doppler? Any more luck? Excited that everyone is progressing so well! My preliminary results for my 12 week testing came back good, a few days after the 16 wk bloodwork I get final results.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-
Glad everything is going well. Too funny about DH and the 3D scan! I figure we'll do one. I haven't checked about prices though. I hope they came down, they were ALOT 7 years ago when I had DD. I payed for 2 of them and we got an extra one free b/c on on of the scans she had her arm over her face the whole time lol. They are very accurate though she came out looking just like her 3D. I was impressed! 

Teta-Glad your bloodwork came back well. Sorry your still sick. I've often heard of it going into the second trimester, I know you probably don't want to hear that. Sorry :(

Dis-So glad your scan went well. That's amazing that they go from nubs to feet that can reach in their mouth so soon! Very cute :)

Mrs.Bear-Probably not the last crazy dream you'll have! Maybe you'll get a better, restful sleep tonight!

AFM-Thanks for the advice, I bought my sonoline B today! I got it new off ebay. I figure it will come in about a week or so. Very excited about it. I rented one monthly with DD and ended up paying more than if I just would of bought it from the start.
I woke up at 3:30am and tossed and turned before finally realizing I needed to eat to be able to go back to sleep. I ate an eggo and slept like a baby! 

Sienna-I'm not crazy about the weight gain either. I want to gain a healthy amount but nothing over. Since I am saying that this will prob be my 60 lb pregnancy :( Ugh. 


Kiseki-Glad you have morning sickness as a sign of pregnancy but sorry your feeling sick :( It's a very yucky feeling.


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

I read from the previous pages that some of you have been craving for coke and some fastfood? 
I've been missing coffee and coke too so I just satisfy myself with just Sprite. I've been trying to hold myself off from eating at McDonald's but so far I've had myself indulge a couple of times last week because it seems like burgers and fries are something I can easily take because for the past weeks I've been trying to eat healthy but I feel like I'm tired of eating vegetables and just the thought of eating them makes me want to puke. I've been having quesy stomach though but I haven't been vomitting until Monday morning this week. But so far no vomit again after that. I actually feel normal for the past couple of days and as usual this makes me worry because I don't know how's my baby doing. My next check up is next week and I'm quite anxious.

How did you keep yourselves calm during the first 10 weeks that everything is ok?

Oh, and how much is a doppler?


----------



## marie44

Dis - great scan! Your MS sounds horrible, hope it eases up.

Sarah- i feel like i may go through scan withdrawal too after this month! I am getting used to these once a week scans.

Klein - i may be released to OB in a few days & i'm nervous about it. I'm comfortable where i am & i have to go to the MW who i never met. It's going to take me a while to adjust to infrequent scans.

Yellow - maybe you're craving the burgers for the iron. I think it's good to listen to your cravings as long as it isn't fast food every night.

Sienna - i have been getting nervous about the weight gain too. I read that i need to gain over 50 lbs & it should be mostly by 28 wks. I was underweight b4 i got pg & having twins. That's like 10lbs/month? It feels weird eating all of this extra food but if i have to to keep the babies healthy i will. Just remember your baby needs it. It's like training our minds to let go of all we learned. I was reading today that pg is no time for lean eating. Red meat, carbs & some fat are all good for the baby. I've seen women put on no weight & have healthy babies but they were prob putting the baby at great risk & just got lucky.

AFM - yes, insomnia, what am i doing up right now?


----------



## Care76

Sienna, I am not too happy about gaining weight, but I am trying not to care. Whatever I gain I can loose after baby is born and safe. I kind of freaked because I gained about 7 lbs during IVF and have been crazy bloated like I have never seen (and the year my boys left I gained almost 15 lbs so I am a lot bigger than I was). Then I lost about 4 lbs when I was really sick. Then this morning I woke up and my boating was way down, so I weighed myself thinking my weight would be the same or less, but I was 2 lbs more than my post ivf weight. I almost died when I saw it. It will probably go back down, but then again, maybe not. I am almost 13 weeks...

Mrs. bear, I have had some weird dreams too. 

Sarah, the 20 week scan is our last!? I wasn't told that. I thought we would get at least one more after that. 

Dis, awwww, that sounds so sweet. I wish we had the screening just to see the baby again. I am glad everything is going well. well except for the MS. I feel for you. I have been in a similar position. When it is so bad moving brings it up your throat, it really sucks. Hopefully it will be over soon and we can enjoy the second tri!

Klein, yay, you got a doppler! I found an awesome youtube video on what other noises you hear and how to use it. I will try to find it. 

Yellowbell, I think moderation is ok. I am generally a very healthy eater and lately I have been wanting junk like pizza and yes, even McDonalds. Yesterday I saw a commercial for chicken nuggets and I wanted them. But part of me wants to puke juts thinking about eating them, so why do I want them? Instead I made myself a veggie stirfry with home made honey garlic sauce. It was good, but didn't satisfy me.

Dopplers are very cheap in the US, about $50-60. I had mine shipped, but it cost more. Not sure how much they are around you or how much shipping would be. You can look into it though. I bought mine where Dis bought hers. The site is called fetaldopplers.net. 

AFM, nothing much to say. I did record the audio of our baby's HB, but I am not sure how to post it.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> I have still been sick too, at my appt yesterday my ob said "you shouldn't still be sick" I wanted to knock her out! Haha. I was sick until 14 wks with dd so I'm giving myself until then.
> 
> Dis, great news about your scan. How are Things going with the doppler? Any more luck? Excited that everyone is progressing so well! My preliminary results for my 12 week testing came back good, a few days after the 16 wk bloodwork I get final results.

I know, everyone tells me it should ease up by now. Yesterday was prob one of the worst days since week 6, and I'm 13 weeks now! I walked from my car to the office, felt queezy and ran to the bathroom on the main floor - nothing happened. Got off elevator on my floor and knew it was coming, went to bathroom, threw up. Had to throw up 2 more times during the day, and then again walked to my car at the end of the day and threw up once I got there. Horrible feeling :( Does anyone else find that standing/ any exertion makes their nausea worse? I have to take really quick showers now, or else I throw up in the shower :( (Sorry for all the vomit talk)

Doppler is going well, I've been able to hear it everytime I try, but bubba moves away pretty quickly and I have to chase it. Its so funny how active it is!


----------



## Care76

Klein, here is the review that tells you what noises are what https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM&feature=fvsr

Dis, I am sorry you had such a horrible day. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

yellowbell Im also craving burgers and junk, its so weird. Im trying to only have something like mc'd's once per week as I know its full of crap but I still crave it. Im also eating chips quite a bit. And still craving coke a lot...I think its because Im thirsty a lot and drinking water all day that I need something extra.

Its hard to keep calm the first trimester, but all we can do is hope for the best. if you are not having any pains or bleeding things should be moving along as normal so keep positive. Im 15 weeks on friday and was saying to my MW yesterday how it just doesnt feel real. Im anxious for my 20 week scan as they will measure everything in detail. and I cant wait to feel the bub!

care - my MW said it was my last one, not sure if thats true for everywhere. thats the measurement one so I guess they feel theres no need for anymore?

As for weight gain I asked my MW about that yesterday. She said she would expect a pound per week from week 20...so that would be 20 lbs. Im slighly overweight for my height so not sure if she is basing it on that, or is the same for everyone? I actually lost 10 pounds in first tri, so if I only gain 20 then Id actually only have gained 10 which seems impossible. I always thought people gained like 50 lbs? perhaps the pound per week is conservative? Im definitely not eating more than usual as Im still sensitive.

Dis I feel sick just reading your post :sick::haha: Id mentioned Id stopped the diclectin a few days ago and couldnt sleep for 2 nights, so I took it last night and slept through till 1pm!!! luckily I work from home and came make my own hours. I feel a little sicky this morning too.


----------



## sarahincanada

I looked it up, this site says "By the end of pregnancy you may weigh about 12.5kg (27.6lb)", so thats not much more than the 1 pound per week thing my MW said

https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/weightgain/

and it says if overweight then gain is 15lb to 25lb


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Thanks for the video! I can't wait to get it in and give it a try!

Dis-Your MS sounds awful. Bless your heart. Showers haven't been fun for me either. I get bouts of MS while I'm in there and then I get sorta faint feeling. So I take a quick shower. We just had our shower redone and we have a nice bench in it. I find myself sitting now days. I don't know if its the heat or what but something happens in there and it's not pleasurable anymore :(

Marie-I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain.:) (it does seem like alot) Although I haven't been pregnant with twins, I am underweight and I always seemed to gain the correct amount w/o really trying. I think alot of it is water weight too that we can't really control gaining. Boob weight, placenta weight, baby weight etc. I'm sure if your not gaining enough they will have a 'talk' about it. So sorry for the insomnia, it stinks!

Yellowbell-My doppler I got off of ebay in the U.S. it was $60.00 shipping included in price. I know that probably doesn't help you much though :) I'm not calm at all so your not alone! We can totally flip out together!

AFM-I'm still nauseated off and on all day. I have to photograph a daycare tomorrow. It's going to whip my tail :( I'll be running extra slow, UGH. Wish this energy level would pick up. 

Test driving a Toyota Sienna (sp?) We need a newer car. I like it and kids LOVE it but when your going from paid for to payment, it stinks. DH is an electrician, he gets laid off some throughout the year and it'll be tough finding the funds to make the payments while he's on unemployment :( 

DH stabbed me wrong for my progesterone shot today. He's done it once before and I don't know what goes wrong when it happens but I'm here to tell you it HURTS!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - I don't enjoy showers anymore either :nope: We got a shower stool though to use when the OHSS was bad and I still use that so I'm sitting most of the time too. It is just so exhausting and the heat wears me out. I figure I will be sitting through the whole pregnancy at this point


----------



## Dis3tnd

I need to get a stool! Being pregnant is really taking a toll and making body hair grow fast! A stool would make shaving legs so much easier! I tried shaving yesterday and nausea hit hard, and felt very dizzy!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - I feel you, my body hair is insane! :dohh: The stool definitely helps. Even just to reach to wash my legs/toes I will prop them on the stool rather than trying to bend over. There is no way I could shave my legs without it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think this is the one I have. My mom got it at a local medical supply store so you can probably find something that will work locally if you don't want to wait.

https://www.amazon.com/I-Fit-Backless-Shower-Chair/dp/B003E6HR80

The seat is really wide and it is super stable. The handles really help too so you don't have to work so much to keep your balance sitting - you can hold on or lean on your arms if you want. The legs are adjustable - mine is set pretty high so it isn't a strain getting up and down.


----------



## marie44

Looks like i'm having twins! There was 2 hbs & 2 fps. He said one is 2 days behind the other but still within the normal range. Dh was so happy, tears were running down his face when i called him. I asked him why he is so emotional, i thought he knew all along there were 2.

I didn't ask about weight gain, i'll save that for my MW next week. Sarah, i don't know how you lost weight the 1st trimester. I am starving all the time. I don't think i'll have any trouble gaining if this keeps up. Mrs. Bear, is your appetite in overdrive or is it just me?


----------



## Care76

Mrs.Bear, I wanted to let you know that I just noticed hair on my belly the other day! I never noticed because it is hard to see, but it is actually almost half a centimetre long! I was rubbing my belly because it is so soft after I started using this oil I made, and I noticed it then. I can't see it in the bathroom because there isn't a lot of natural light. It is about an inch above my belly button and all the way down. Weird. 

I had a chair after ivf because I was told I couldn't shower for 3 days unless I sat. But I haven't used one since. Honestly, I bath these days more than shower. They suck because they aren't hot, but oh well.

OMG, Marie I just saw your post!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Wow, twins. Such a blessing. 

About the hunger, I feel like I am starving all the time! The reason you can loose weight though, is even if you are starving, if you have really bad morning sickness you won't be eating much or it will come right back up. Sorry to be gross, but it is true. Even if you don't eat bile comes up. It is very unpleasant.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Marie that's great news, congrats!!!

I felt hungry at the very beg of first tri... but the nausea and sickness kicked in the day I turned 6 weeks and hasn't left me yet.

I'm down about 7 pounds from before pg as well, its so hard to eat. I find the only thing that stays down is a protein bistro box from starbucks (which I eat everyday now, hate paying $5 for a boiled egg and some fruit and peanut butter but can't bother making it myself - mcuh easier to buy breakfast on way into work). Lunch is usually dinner leftovers, but both dinner and lunch don't go down very easily - still haven't found what I like - I just eat cause I have to, not craving much.


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-YAY!!! So excited for you. That's amazing news!


----------



## sarahincanada

marie sooooo happy for you!! :cloud9::cloud9:

and yes, I lost the 10 pounds as I had a good 2 weeks of barely eating anything but toast and crackers. and then another good month of eating way less than I usually do so it dropped off. I find it hard to lose weight and have wanted to lose 40 pounds for a while now, so was surprised, I guess not eating does it! I found that even though I didnt vomit that much I had a constant nausea feeling in my throat and I had to force myself to eat.

what does everyone think of the vomiting = girl theory? due to their hormones? I know someone on here who needed medication for nausea and is having a boy so Im not so sure its true.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 15 weeks tomorrow and definitely getting a little bit of a rounded tummy, but it just looks like Ive put on weight, not a bump yet! MW could feel the top of my uterus inbetween my pubic bone and belly button so its definitely moving up.

I just ordered a couple of things from here
https://www.bellyarmor.com/
my hubby is well into that kind of thing and insisted, so I got a blanket which I like and can use anyway plus a belly band. I sit at a computer all day plus use laptops, cell phones etc. He is also going to be wiring a baby monitor as he wont allow a cordless device near the baby...thinks thats insane at a young age! Im just like yes dear :awww:


----------



## Care76

Sarah, I am like your hubby. I just saw those blankets and although I have no idea if they actually protect baby (since the rest of us is exposed), I like the idea of it. My mom wanted to get us a video monitor, but I wouldn't allow one because of the microwaves. There is actually a co-relation between microwaves (wifi, cell phones, 2.4 ghz cell phone bases, etc...) and not being able to naturally expel heavy metals from our bodies. Imagine what that could do to a baby. I know the autism-mmr vaccine link is because of heavy metals and extreme heavy metals in the body are linked to autism, so I believe if a young child or baby is exposed to these signals all the time and has a high concentration of heavy metals in their body, their chances of autism are much greater. JMO. 

This is way TMI, but about the vomit thing; I only bring it up and it goes back down. For a few weeks that happened if I even moved a bit, now it has lessened but I am still nauseous. I have a fear of vomiting and if I ever eat something bad or have the flu and I know I have to get it out, I have to stick my finger down my throat. I know it is even grosser to swallow it, but it is a reaction and I can't help it. My midwife says I fight it, but actually getting it out probably won't make me feel better like if I ate something bad. 

My sister-in-law was horribly sick throughout her whole 9 months for her first two pregnancies. For her third she was never sick so everybody thought it was a boy, but nope another beautiful girl! 

Speaking of wives tales. Has anybody tried the baking soda test? Mine said girl, but I don't know if the added progesterone could effect the results. I don't think so.


----------



## sarahincanada

care thats very interesting. He has read up on all sorts of things and even changed our cordless home phone back to a wired.

I used to make myself sick too as I would feel so much better when it came up. I couldnt imagine swallowing but it is better in than out nutrient wise so if it works for you then thats good!!

whats the baking soda test?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - yay for another set of twins!!! I haven't been super hungry at all yet. But I spent most of the first tri recovering from the OHSS and having nausea so it was a chore to eat at all. I ended up losing 15 pounds on top of the 40 pounds of OHSS fluid I lost. I had nausea til about 10 weeks then it started to taper off. Not feeling much of any nausea these days but still not really craving anything or eating a ton. :shrug:

Sarah - I don't believe much in the vomit=girl theory but I guess like everything else it is right about half the time :haha:. I don't know what Care's baking soda test is either.


----------



## sienna1

Marie, yay!!! I'm so thrilled for you. 
I had to stop visiting the Feb/March IVF thread after the losses our little cohort was having. 

Mrs. Bear, I can't believe how serious your OHSS symptoms were! 40 lbs of fluid!? My doctor was going to freeze all my embryos because of my high estrogen and follicle count making OHSS more likely, but thank god she allowed a transfer on day 5, after giving me time to see if I was going to have symptoms.


----------



## marie44

Wow, i feel really lucky right now i have not been plagued with the nausea/vomiting yet even though it is only 6w2d. I'm hoping i am like my 2 sisters who onle had one or 2 days per pg of MS. I probably just jinxed myself. I feel really hungry all the time so i guess my body is getting ready. 
Mrs. Bear & Dis - can't imagine what you were/are going through with the nausea.


----------



## purple_hope

Hi ladies :wave:

I've just recently finished catching up on this thread and wanted to join in on the fun! Hope I'm not too late! =) After almost 2 years of TTC with 1 MC in July 2010, I just recently learned I am pregnant! I am now 5w4d and still cannot really believe it.

I have my first ultrasound appt end of April, and maybe once I see a heartbeat it will feel more real. Congrats to all you ladies on your BFPs :happydance:


----------



## yellowbell

hi purple!

Congratulations on your BFP! :flower:
Welcome to this wonderful group! :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Hi Purple! Welcome and congrats! I don't always feel like this is real yet and I am 13 weeks today. I think I am just scared.

I saw the baking soda test here at B&B. I guess you put a tsp of baking soda in a cup and pee a bit on it. If it fizzles it's a boy and if it's flat it's a girl. Obviously it is just for fun, but a lot of women say it worked for them. 

I had a huge chunk of time yesterday where I hardly felt nauseous! 

Mrs.Bear I can't imagine 40lbs of fluid. I thought 7 lbs was a ton. Wow.


----------



## sarahincanada

welcome purple_hope! where in canada are you? and believe me I still dont believe Im pregnant either!!

care I will try it! was it fizzy or flat for you?

So Im 15 weeks today :happydance: I go for my 2nd set of bloods for my screening in my 16th week. And I can go for my ultrasound from 18-20 weeks. MW said that if I go too early I might have to go back if they cant measure anything. So I said Id compromise and go in my 19th week, but now Im thinking I will go in my 18th week and can go back if I need, then I will see bub twice :haha:


----------



## lovie

Hello :flower:

I was wondering if I could join you ladies? 

I was due to start ivf this month and have been focusing only on getting ready for ivf, needle training and reading up on the drugs, we half heart heartedly dtd around ov time just because it feels wrong not too, I was diagnosed with pco at my pre ov scan I had 40 follicles and the doctor said it's very unlikely to ovulate with that many follicles, my oh also has poor morphology and I have a heart shaped uterus.. So between us things were not looking hopeful for a natural bfp. 

Af was late, I just put it down to stress or possibly not ovulating due to there being so many follicles, I was really fed up and just wanted af to come so I could start stimming (short protocol so stimming cd 3/4ish) I went out and bought a bottle of wine some blue cheese and some salami with the idea to enjoy the last days of being unpregnant, I thought I'd better do a test out of habit if I want to drink in the 2ww and to my absolute supprise it was a bfp! On cycle 20 the week before ivf!

I still don't believe it I'd like to feel more sick as now I feel so frightened that I'm not actually pregnant, so far it all feels too good to be true. 

I'm due on the 9th of December, we have out 1st scan booked for the week after next, I hope the time goes fast!

Congratulations to all you lttc/assisted conception ladies, it's so nice to know so many of us get pregnant eventually. I hope all our lttc friends join us soon:hugs:


----------



## marie44

Lovie - that is some story, congrats...what a miracle. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, not everyone gets them all or just mild versions of them.

Urchin - you can put me down for nov 11 with twins

Mrs.Bear - i have a question about BF with twins. I'm leaning toward not doing it at all bc it sounds like quite a committment. I read you have to BF them at the same time in a criss-cross position to make sure you have a steady milk supply. I feel guilty & selfish going right to formula but realistically if i'm going to be up all night & day, i can't do it on a healthy BF diet with no caffeine. At the same time, they say if you can BF for 6 weeks, your body will heal faster. I have plenty of time to decide but i am so torn.


----------



## Care76

Lovie that is amazing! Perfect timing! I didn't have any symptoms (besides sore boobs which came and went until a few weeks ago) until 6 or 7 weeks. And some women don't get MS. I wished for it too though, so I understand (as I think everybody here does). 

Marie, it is your own choice. Of course it is healthier to BF, but if you try and it doesn't work out, try not to feel too guilty. I have seen some great info on BF twins though. I will try and find one of the threads I saw (it wasn't here). You can always pump too and get help from DH. And if you are interested in giving it a try, I would look into a lactation consultant in your area. BF can be frustrating sometimes and without one it is easy to give up. There is this cool pillow I saw where you BF them and hold them football style in each arm. And you can BF separate, but it is probably a big time saver to BF them together. Whichever way you choose to feed, you will soon get them on a schedule and it will get easier with time. 

I am lucky that my midwife is a lactation consultant. I have seen friends and family members have such a hard time with getting baby to latch on or just get frustrated. The LC get busy so it is good to contact one sooner rather than later if you think you want to BF. Chances are you may have to supplement a bit with formula in the beginning anyway.


----------



## marie44

Thanks Care, that is reassuring. I would feel a lot better if i could BF at least the 1st 6 weeks while i'm off work & pumping & having dh help might take a little pressure off of me. If i supplement with formula, i may be able to go a few more months too. I see my MW for the first time in 2 wks so maybe she can give me some good info. I haven't heard of football style. There are probably a lot of tricks out there.


----------



## purple_hope

Thanks *yellowbell*! It's nice to meet up in a pregnancy thread! :D

*sarah* I'm from Toronto. Wow so I have at least 10 more weeks of feeling this is unreal, LOL! Good to know.

Welcome *lovie* :wave: I am also 5w5d and due Dec 9!! So cool! From your story, does this mean you could be pregnant with multiples?

*marie* in my opinion I think you would need to try BF to decide if it would work for you. I think it can be hard to have a plan and if things don't go exactly as planned we'll feel guilty and maybe even beat ourselves up for 'failing'. I say just "plan" to try it and see how it goes =)

AFM - I can't wait for my first ultrasound appt April 26th!! It just can't come soon enough. I'm also not sure if I should or can bring my DH to it.


----------



## lovie

Thank you so much for the warm welcome ladies :)

marie 44 maybe you could combi feed? even one or 2 feeds a day from you will do good for the twins. Best of luck :)

purple home how lovely that we are due on the same day!! i also have my scan on the 26th, i really cant wait im so worried, I am tempted to go and have a private scan just to prove im pregnant, it seems so unreal! I'd definatly say take your OH along with you, it will be such a special occasion to share together :) I actually think my dd will be a little later as I ovulated around cd 18, my ticker is taken from the last AF but I think its about 4 days out. Are you excited to have a christmas baby? I really cant wait to have a little bubba to hold at christmas.. I wont have to have another childless chirstmas.. (that thought made me :cry: a little)

I dont think it will be multiples, I have been testing daily and the test line seems to be following the normal pattern, also here in sweden we have clear blue tests that tell you how far along you are, mine said 2-3 weeks and then 3+ weeks the day i was 21 dpo, so i think its one :) one strong sticky one i hope!

I woke up to a blanket of snow this morning! I wish spring would hurry up! 

happy weekend everyone :)


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

welcome to this wonderful thread, lovie! :flower: What a lovely story of how you got your BFP. It's amazing how we can get miraculous surprises, isn't it? My BFP also was a big surprise to us because it happened the cycle after our failed IVF.

urchin, I hope you are feeling well now, hun.

as for me, I've already started vomitting last week, well at least it was just twice so far. But I feel like I have indigestion all day and I feel nauseous. My sister advised that I should just let myself vomit to easen the feeling in my stomach.
This morning I also experienced some numbness in my left hand and arm. I thought I might be having high blood pressure? But then after researching I found out this could just be the effect of water retention? Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## yellowbell

by the way, I checked out the doppler here, and I saw it sells for more than $200!!! But you can rent it out for like $40 a month :(


----------



## lovie

what an amazing supprise yellowbell! i bet you couldnt beleive your eyes! :) 

40 pounds a month isnt too bad :) would you want it the entire time you were pregnant or just till you can feel the movements?


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks lovie! Yeah, my hubby and I were so shocked with our BFP :laugh2:
I think I only want the doppler til I can start feeling the baby move.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sienna and Care - yeah, the amount of fluid I gained was insane. I gained it super fast so have stretchmarks already from that :dohh: Once it started coming off I lost about 2 pounds per day. It was a lot slower going away for sure.

purple - welcome :hi:, I don't think I will feel it is real til I feel them move. It seems more real now that I have seen heartbeats and seen them moving on ultrasound but on any typical day it still seems hard to believe somehow

Lovie - welcome :wave: congrats on your surprise BFP before starting IVF! Even with twins all I ever had was occasional nausea. I never got full MS. Try not to worry too much about symptoms as everyone is difference. I've never seen a BFP in Swedish before :thumbup:

Marie - I know some women successfully BF with twins but I am sure it is harder. As Care said there are some pillows etc out there to try to make it easier. Many women with just one find it hard to BF successfully though so don't beat yourself up if you can't or if you need to supplement. All the literature will say you need to BF but it doesn't make you a bad mom if you don't or can't. I personally plan to use formula. Have you looked online to see if there is a 'twin mom' club in your area? If you can find one I am sure there will be ladies there that have tried BF multiples and can give you advice.

Yellow - I haven't had numbness like you describe. Maybe worth a call to your Dr.


----------



## marie44

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think i may just pump so i can have help feeding & supplement with formula & see how it goes. It seems like a huge production BFing them both at the same time even though some mothers swear it is easy.

I just weighed myself & i haven't gained an ounce despite adding about 1000 calories a day over the last few weeks. I find that crazy. My dr thinks i should be able to gain 10lbs the 1st trimester since i'm not battling MS but i guess i have to give it time. With twins, they want you to gain most of your weight in the 1st 28 weeks to decrease your chances of preterm labor, at least that's what i was told. It's a lot of pressure.


----------



## Care76

Yellowbell, I have noticed my hands and feet fall asleep and get tingly all the time, but not numb. Sorry you are feeling so sick. 

Marie, I found a link for you. It is another forum I frequent and there are a few moms of twins and triplets there. *Here* is the link. Maybe some of the info there can help ease your mind. I would just keep eating and you should hopefully put some weight on. I can't believe you haven't budged because I fluctuate between 2-4 lbs every day. I can weigh myself in the morning and then at night I am 4 pounds less. I assume it is bloat since my stomach goes in and out lol. 

I hope everybody is having a great weekend! I have been sick, but I did get a couple hours yesterday where I wasn't too bad and got some shopping done!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - no one has said that to me about weight gain so I wouldn't worry about it too much yet. Most things Ive read dont expect you to put on more than a couple pounds first trimester. You will gain more in 2nd. I've actually lost some since my bfp and they didn't express concern. You will start gainingsoon enough


----------



## sarahincanada

marie dont stress yourself out too much, the added calories are probably just being used up by bubs so not showing on the scale. everyone gains and loses differently and it sounds like you are doing everything properly. As for BF I plan on doing it, but I know x2 it would be overwhelming. Hopefully you can try it as well as formula as I do believe the mothers milk must have lots of nutrients that formula doesnt have so even if they just get a little bit at the beginning its better than nothing. Im not sure how long I will BF as I will want to start my FETs at some point and I dont think you can BF and take the progesterone/estrogen for FET, unless I can try natural FETs.

Kiseki I think your next scan is tomorrow, praying that bub has had a growth spurt over the last little while. will be thinking of you :hugs:

hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## lovie

I'm really looking forward to breast feeding :) i live in sweden and the bf rates are about 98% here so i wont have to worry about hiding my boobs when feeding in public, you see mums feeding their babies all the time here with visable boobs. I think it helps that i wont feel selfconcious, i couldnt cope with the blanket over the head thing, it would keep falling off and stressing me out!

sarah i love it that you are allready thinking about your next fet :)


----------



## sarahincanada

lovie said:


> I'm really looking forward to breast feeding :) i live in sweden and the bf rates are about 98% here so i wont have to worry about hiding my boobs when feeding in public, you see mums feeding their babies all the time here with visable boobs. I think it helps that i wont feel selfconcious, i couldnt cope with the blanket over the head thing, it would keep falling off and stressing me out!
> 
> sarah i love it that you are allready thinking about your next fet :)

thats wonderful! here in north america its more reserved. i grew up in england and visited france/spain as a kid and remember lots of topless women on the beach, it was normal. here it would be considered very risque :dohh:

I have 7 frozen blasts and am turning 40 right when I give birth so do want to get going on #2 soonish! luckily the blasts are made with my 39 year old eggs so I could use them in my 40's as its not usually the 'cooker' thats the problem in your 40s, its your eggs.


----------



## lovie

what a lovely 40th birthday pressie! thats great that you have 30's quality eggs to use in your 40's.. i guess it takes the preasure off a little? my mum had my little sister when she was 40 and wanted another one, but she thought it wasnt fair to risk it in her mid 40's. it will be lovely for you to have 2 close in age! :)


----------



## Teta81

Marie, I wouldn't worry bout the weight issue either. Your body will do what it's supposed to do and 1000 extra calories sounds like you are doing everything you could. What woman wouldn't die to have 1000 extra calories and not gain a lb :haha:

Good luck to everyone having scans this week. I have to say that I am just really starting to feel like this is real and enjoying it a little more. I think it's because I'm majorly showing now and even felt some movement a few times in the last few days!! I know it's so early, but I felt dd at 16 weeks so this is 2 weeks early, which they say is what happens your second time around. I thought maybe it was in my head since its so early, but when i felt the movement i put the doppler over it and you could hear the heartbeat coming and going with what i felt! So crazy. At my 12 wk u/s the dr said this baby is unusually active I wouldn't be surprised if you felt movement early, and he was right! I wasn't showing at all and then one day DH was like :wacko:Where did THAT come from???? It's so obvious now that people have flat out asked me, since we haven't told anyone yet. Which means we are telling my inlaws today, even though we planned to wait another month. But there's no more hiding it....


----------



## sarahincanada

lovie yes it would be nice to have another bub soon after, but then again I might be changing my mind when Im having no sleep :haha:

teta thats amazing :cloud9: Im over 15 weeks and feeling nothing and not showing. but so excited for the month ahead, hope it will be a good one. Im started to feel like its actually happening too and purchased a few gender neutral onesies yesterday! was going to wait till 20 week scan but they were on sale :haha:

I might have mentioned my next scan is 18-20 weeks and I said Id compromise with my MW and go at 19 weeks as she said sometimes they cant measure everything when you go earlier and you have to go back. but Im so impatient Im so tempted to go right at 18 weeks and if I have to go back then i will. what do you all think? I know its only a weeks difference but I cant wait :cry:


----------



## Teta81

I bought a little brother onesie bc it was on sale too! :haha: I figured if I have a girl it can be a gift for someone!

I was the same way with my last pregnancy and the 20 week scan. I just assumed it was at 20 weeks but when they told me 18-20 I made the appt for exactly 18 weeks because I couldn't wait. No one seemed to care I was there at 18 weeks, just did everything as normal and didn't mention having any trouble seeing anything. So I'd say just do it!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks thats exactly what i need to hear :rofl::dance:


----------



## Teta81

Which means its less than 3 weeks away for you!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

I know! I will probably book it 3 weeks tomorrow, as hubby is off work on mondays.
will your inlaws be over the moon? we have told close people but not extended family and friends, waiting for the scan to do that.


----------



## Teta81

My husband is off Monday's too! Weird! My inlaws will be crazy excited. Going to put dd in a big sister shirt for when we get to their house. It will be exciting. I have a feeling mil will say she knew it (which will annoy me :haha:) I feel like when you are in baby making years, everyone is just always waiting for you to tell them you are pregnant! Or maybe it's just me, so used to always waiting to be able to say I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

ah thats so cute! I wonder if they will notice straight away?
Im 39 and my hubby is only 30. whenever kids were mentioned I always joked hubby wasnt ready. so no-one ever asked, I thought MIL would start to ask when I turned 39 last year. She was so happy when we told them. But shes annoyed me since as she keeps asking when she can tell everyone and wont really listen to me wanting to wait till the 20 week scan (well, 18 week :haha:). she doesnt get it, but she didnt wait 2 years and have loads of horrible tests, constant things placed up her hoo-haa, injections etc. so doesnt get why I dont want to tell everyone. Honestly it still feels so surreal and Im just being cautious.


----------



## lovie

i think its a really good idea to keep it quiet, in hindsigt i wish we had done the same thing! we told quite a few people about the ivf so we had to tell them i was pregnant really or they would be asking how the cycle was going. im so worried about a mc :( in a way it is just so good to know I can get pregnant, but even after only a week and a half of knowing im pregnant im becoming attached to the idea of this baby.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I had to have that conversation too, about not telling. Both with my mom and with DH. I think for people who haven't struggled and/or had a loss or known someone who has they just don't think about how fragile things are. We started telling relatives and close friends after 12 weeks but it will be another month or so before we are telling everyone.

I haven't bought anything since the BFP, though I have started looking online some. I'm going to try to hold out til gender scan to really shop for much since depending on sexes we can probably borrow a lot from relatives. So hard to wait :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

lovie I totally understand. I was so worried about MCing too, with my age and how long it took and reading so many stories on here. now I dont worry as much but now Im worried about the measurement scan, as what if they find something wrong. I suppose the worry is constant, even after they are born.
I didnt tell many people about IUIs, IVF etc as I didnt want them waiting each month to see if it worked, it would be too much pressure so I kept really quiet apart from mum/sisters/2 friends and it was really hard.

mrs bear cant wait for your gender scan! someone here I followed doing IUIs just found out its one of each. How exciting to shop after that. When I was buying the gender neutral onsies yesterday I was looking at the boy/girl stuff and will be shopping as soon after birth as I can :haha:

apart from the onesies the only other thing I purchased was some wall decals, as it will take some time to be delivered. I will attach them to this post, Im doing green and brown (will be slightly different to whats shown) and we back onto conservation with deer and wildlife so doing that theme.

sorry been so chatty today, some people will come on this thread and have to wade through me babbling for ages!!
 



Attached Files:







decal1.jpg
File size: 168.1 KB
Views: 2









decal2.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 2









decal3.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovie

I love love love the middle one with the dear and trees, where did you get them from?

i have been buying things since i first started ttc, i am determined we will have a baby one day, by birth or by adoption so i have been picking up bits and bobs.. it helps with my pma!


----------



## Care76

Awwww, the deer are so cute I wanted to get one very similar (maybe even the same) as the first one. But the walls are bright green (like a dark granny smith apple) and I don't think it will show up well. We want to do bright disney colours this time since last time we did neutral softer colours since we didn't know if we would be getting a boy or a girl. Then once we had our boys for a while and knew (or thought) they were staying we did a Toy Story theme since that is what our oldest wanted.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I have no idea what to do in the nursery yet. If we end up one of each it will have to be more neutral. Though I did toy with the idea of painting and decorating the room half one gender and half the other so they both have their own 'space' :haha:

If it is two girls I think I will do a quasi-wizard of oz. I grew up loving wizard of oz and still have rainbow curtains, dolls my mom made, etc. So I am thinking blue walls and the rainbow accents then keep the bedding more neutral or just go with a mix of primary colors. I also have a ceramic raggedy ann clock and lamp my grandmother made when I was little that are primary colors. I would want to incorporate those to. Don't know that I can use any of that with boys though :shrug:

Marie - one thing they have had me do with twins is up my total folic acid intake to 2000 and add extra calcium (either in supplements or in extra dairy). So I take 3 folic acid on top of the prenatal and add a calcium supplement if I'm not having a high dairy day.


----------



## sarahincanada

lovie I got them from etsy.com, search for baby wall decals tree or something similar :thumbup:

care with these decals you can chose any colour from their palette (you choose the colour you want for the tree, animals etc) to match or work with your wall colour so perhaps you can do it? Im going to do 2 brown walls and the tree is going on one them so did white tree with green accents, then am going to do 2 green walls (for some colour, dont want it neutral like most of my house!) and the deer are going on there so again the white tree should work and brown deer. Im a graphic designer and love interior design too so Im loving doing this!! I found a really comfy rocker than I can get in a green ribbed suede so going to order that too.
do you still have the boys room as it was?

mrs bear wizard of oz was my favourite movie growing up, I had to watch it every christmas! I like the idea of half half if its a boy/girl. as we are not finding out gender I need to do neutral and I always have liked the brown/green thing so its ok. this room will be for baby #2 as well, so baby #1 we can do another room in a gender specific theme they like when baby #2 comes along (hopefully!!)


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm behind and wading thru the posts :haha: Very enjoyable convo I've missed out on though! Didn't mind it a bit :)

Sarah, did you run across any 'under the sea' themed wall decals?
I hired a lady to paint a mural in my DD's room. She did a fab job. I could do that again or see about wall decals. So much fun to think about!

Mrs. Bear- I haven't had a chance to say OMG :shock: to your fluid weight. That is horrible. Bless your heart. Wow. I don't know what else to say about that! :hugs:

My 10 week scan is tomorrow. As usual, I'm nervous about it. I've been feeling pretty much the same. I have noticed some tightening in the lower tummy and not really cramps but some 'different' sensations down there. I hope everything is ok, considering I should be pretty much stretched out from my other 2 kids. The belly...well...it is what it is:haha: 
Oh, I picked up a pair of maternity shorts from Ross for $7.00 and a top for $9.00. At that price I couldn't resist. I also got one of those belly bands from Target for $15.00. I'll use it alot more that the maternity wear right now. 
I was proud that I went to the maternity section of Ross and didn't pass out!!! I feel like it took us so long to get pregnant.....and now we are....and I haven't had a mc yet. It's just overwhelming, I didn't ever think I would get here, ya know? It's like it's really happening, and then I go to bed and I wake up and it's still, really happening! :cry: Only about 200 more days of that and I may have a B-A-B-Y!!!! :baby: wow, ((sigh))


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all! Wow I always seem to miss so much on the weekends!

Teta - that's great that you're already showing and can feel movements! With having lost 7 lbs in first tri and still not keeping much down, I'm not showing at all, but hopefully will soon!

Love the nursery themes and ideas! We plan on doing a rainforest theme - with mainly browns and greens. I am hoping to find out the gender, but I fell in love with the Luv U Zoo line at Babies R Us! 

Sarah - You should def be fine at 18 weeks for your scan! I am planning to go week 19 to be sure everything is ok, as we are planning our babymoon for week 20. Not quite sure where we'll go yet, defo want something beachy and relaxing but worried about the food at an all inclusive?

Other than that, I announced this weekend and it was very exciting to do so! I originally wanted to wait longer, but since MS isn't letting off its been hard to cancel plans and make so many excuses. This week was def one of the worst I've had since week 6!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## kleinfor3

My dr visit went well. Baby and sac measured 10w5d so that's good. Heartbeat was at 169 :) Baby Klein was moving around alot and was very entertaining to watch lol. The nubs for arms and legs last week in the gummy pic were extended and waving this week! What a difference a week makes in looking at these little one's. Will post a pic later! So glad all went well :)

Dis-how did the announcement go, what was the reaction?!?!


----------



## lovie

kleinfor thats great news :) its amazing how fast these little babies grow!

i found some of the decals on ebay for super cheap, if you type in decal there are lots of choices, not all of them but some nice ones :)

im feeling sick:happydance::happydance: im so pleased! feels odd to feel pleased about feeling sick, but i am, it makes it feel a bit more real :)


----------



## marie44

Mrs.Bear- thanks for the supplement tip. I was only taking 800 folic acid so i will bump it up to 3 pills. I'm getting 100% DA of calcium so i think that's good. No one has ever even talked to me about vitamins/prenatals. I have just done some research on my own. Hopefully when i see the MW in 10 days she will give me some guidelines.

Care - i read that article on BF twins & her milk wasn't ready until 8 days after labor so that is good to keep in mind. I will have formula ready to go & not stress too much. 

Klein- great scan... must be so exciting to see the LO in action.

Dis - sorry MS is still going on. It must be so frustrating.

Lovie - glad you're entering the MS crowd lol

AFM - i don't have my intense appetite anymore the last few days, just the old regular one. Still no signs of MS so i am thrilled. I'll wait to worry about my weight until the drs do. I've just been the same weight for so long & gaining that much weight seems impossible. I guess my body will do what it has to to keep these babies nourished & safe.


----------



## Care76

That is great news Klein! Glad baby is doing well. 

Dis, how exciting you told everyone! 

I thought I would post it here in case anybody was interested. For those in Canada, the Wave stroller is on sale for $225, but only for a couple more days. From what I can gather, I think the company is called Lamaze in Canada, because they have identical products to First Years in the US. I know somebody with the First Years Wave stroller and she absolutely loves it. It can turn from bassinet to toddler seat with baby in it, and the seat reverses while baby is in it. The thing I do not care for is you have to take the seat off to fold it (not sure if this is the same though). Amazon.com has pretty great reviews for it though, and it is cheaper here than in the US right now. I also don't know if it would be very comfy for a older toddler as the seat seems small. 

I have no idea which stroller I want, I just know what things I need and like. I love to look though.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Thanks for the stroller post. I am lost at all of the choices! I think you posted the video link for the sonoline B doppler. MINE CAME IN TODAY!!!! I watched the video and was able to find it in less than 2 minutes. It was great. I had a good cry. I also videoed it (just for the audio) to send it in a text to DH and my mom. YAY :)

There is a new movie coming out, comedy, in May called What to Expect When Your Expecting. Can't wait to watch it, looks like it'd be a funny one to watch with DH!


----------



## purple_hope

Yes, thanks *care* for posting the sonoline b doppler video link. It was really cool, and now I really want one! Oh then of course I was stuck looking on youtube for hours of that girls journey and many others :haha:

That movie looks really cute *klein*, I agree. I wanna watch it, because it's good timing (I'm finally expecting too!) :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Hellooo my lovelies :D

Thought I'd best pop in and let you know how I'm doing - which is not very well :(
I seem to have/have had a combination of things that have been conspiring to make me utterly miserable.

Easter Sunday I was worried about my temps (102F) so I went to the walk-in clinic, who sent me to the hospital. I thought I had a chest infection, they thought it wasn't that and found I had a bladder infection. So they gave me anti-biotics and sent me home
All last week I was grim - antis finally started to tackle my temps, but my chest is horrid - I've coughed so much that I've pulled every muscle I have, and it's all so very sore.
The coughing has also been making me very sick - to the point of dehydration and so on Monday I ended up back in hospital with keytones in my urine.

The lovely Dr I saw gave me some anti-sickness tabs and some Ranitidine to stop the heartburn, to try and help me keep some water down.

But I have been so worried about Eenie - I know high temps are very bad for small babies and I've been stressing so much about what might be going on in there. 
When I told the lovely Dr at the hospital, she brought us downstairs with her after we'd finished and even though she had finished her shift, took us to one of the ultrasound rooms for a sneaky scan ... where we heard Eenie's heartbeat good and strong. Can't tell you how relieved we both are :thumbup:

So, I'm resting up at home, trying to shake off the last of the chest infection - temps are still going up to 100F but no higher, so I'm not worried about that.... and it appears that my asthma is back, which I last had 18 years ago!

So that's me and my tale of woe (when the GP asked me what was wrong on Monday I replied 'I'm a small heap of misery :cry: ) I'm absolutely shattered and sleeping up to 20 hours a day - but I think the new meds are kicking in and I'm starting to be able to keep things down :)


A big welcome to marie, purple and lovie - I'll pop over to the front page and add your dates on.

I have read through the posts since I've been MIA, but there are far too many of them to reply to ... so can I just give everyone else a :hug: ?


----------



## Care76

Oh no Urch. I was wondering how you were doing and it appears not very well. I am glad Eenie is doing ok. That is what counts. I am sorry you are so sick. Take good care of yourself and get lots of rest. :hugs:

Klein, I know there are too many choices! and the stroller that is actually my dream stroller is a 2009 model and the newer ones have separate bassinets, which I hate. I am addicted to looking though. It is crazy. I am so happy that video helped and you found/heard the HB!!! It is so cool, isn't it?

Purple, I am addicted to youtube too. I like seeing other peoples stories and also I love reviews. Especially Baby Gizmo.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - glad you had a great scan and were able to find the hb quickly with your doppler. It is definitely amazing how fast they grow. I think it freaked out DH a little when I would update him each week that 'this week they are growing this or that' :haha:. I don't think he realized how fast the parts come together. I keep trying to explain to him that it looks baby-like really quickly and after that it is mainly getting bigger and working on the insides. It is amazing how the guys live their lives blissfully unaware of all this stuff til it is their turn :aww:

Urch - I posted in the other thread to you already, but here is a big hug for all you are going though :hugs: Get better soon dear. So glad to hear eenie seems to be doing fine despite what momma is going through.

Marie - when my DH was worried I wasn't eating enough the Drs told him not to worry that the babies would be fine, they would just draw what they needed from me. If some ladies barely eat first trimester due to MS you will be fine. We will start putting the weight on soon enough :munch:

Dis - yay for announcing!

Lovie - glad the arrival of MS is making you feel better :sick: Odd to say but I know it can be reassuring


----------



## kleinfor3

Purple- I know before my BFP I would of never been able to watch a movie like that. It was bad. Just glad it happened and now I can enjoy pregnant people instead of being jealous of them! Bad to admit, I know :(

Urchin-Wow, I'm so sorry you've SO sick. That was really nice of the doc to do a scan for you! Glad everything is ok. Surely your on the downhill slope to recovery now. I know your ready. Hope you get well soon!

Care- I guess I'll be going to Babies R Us to check the baby gear so I can lay my hands on it to try it out.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi there lovely ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you? The fabulous Urchin invited me over from the LTTTC boards where I have been hanging around feeling a little lost now that we are finally pregnant :cloud9:

Still don't think it has sunk in :wacko: But I am too scared to go into first tri and would love to join a supportive group like yours :flower:


----------



## urchin

Hey FF! Good to see you have found us :D

Plenty of room for another - we'll all just budge up a little x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Feisty :hi: Glad you found us. I have heard lots of ladies say to stay far away from the first tri boards so probably just as well you haven't wandered over there yet :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

Urchin - glad you're starting to feel better. Such a horrible time to be sick.

Klein - i didn't know about the movie but i will definitely check it out.

FF - welcome! I found some of the 1st tri boards to be a lot complainers who couldn't wait to get the baby out already. I used to think a little like that too when i was younger with no ttc problems so i don't judge, but i'm actually enjoying all of the stages of pg so far & look forward to all of the new developments each week.

Mrs.bear - my dh is the same way thinking i should eat more but i'm eating as much as i can & when i'm full, i have to assume the babies had enough.

Anyone else really tired? I keep falling asleep at my desk & everyone's asking me what's wrong & advising me to see a dr.


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin you poor thing :hugs::kiss: that all sound awful but glad eenie is alive and well. I think they are stronger than we think. Remember at 7 weeks I had my finger cut off in a dog fight and mine survived the blood loss, the vaccination, the freezing to the finger, the antibiotics, the pain and trauma of dressings etc etc. I was so scared that bub might not have made it, but so far so good. I hope you get better soon, Im finally feeling less nauseous so hoping you will be 'blooming' very soon :hugs:

klein thats lovely you heard the HB :cloud9:

welcome Feisty Fidget :flower: I dont venture into the other sections much at all, I stick to a couple of threads. This one is a great one :thumbup:

marie Im finding I am sleeping in till 11 each morning, I go to bed about 1 so thats a good 10 hours sleep and sometimes I go longer! thank god Im self employed. I still get waves of tireness through the day...perhaps our bubs are having growth spurts!! 

hi to everyone else :winkwink:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I remember from my first pregnancy that first tri was full of sad stories that I couldn't help but read and then panic if I found similarities between their pregnancy and mine :wacko: Or as you said Marie the main board did seem to be full of moaners that had no clue how lucky they were :wacko:

As for the feeling tired I would imagine that twins is a huge drain on energy reserves! I think we are only baking one bean but every day I have felt ready to go back to bed within a few hours of waking up :haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Feisty-Great to have you here! Congrats on your BFP!!!! I know your thrilled! 

Any thoughts on a babymoon? We have 2 kids lol so I would LOVE a vaca w hubby before we bring a 3rd into the mix! We never really got a honeymoon so I think a babymoon would be appropriate. When do people usually do that? What sort of feedback do you ladies have?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww a babymoon is a must! You have tempted me now ;)

I think most women take it at 25 weeks as you are far enough along to be a little more relaxed about everything but not so far that you are uncomfy and worrying about dropping away from home ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - I have been super tired. My OB office just had me start iron supplements yesterday and it seems to have helped. Maybe ask about that your next appt to see if your hemoglobin is low too. With twins they need even more than singleton pregnancy.

Klein - I agree with Feisty that the 25 week mark is a good target. Past the first trimester but not quite to beached whale yet. I keep hearing second tri is the fun part where you have more energy - I'm still waiting... :haha:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Babymoons are a great idea! I haven't spent much time on here as I've been spending any internet time I get to research and hunt for deals!

We're pretty much decided on going to an all inclusive resort in Riviera Maya - just hope I'll be ok in terms of food/ sanitation etc - wouldn't want to get ill there! Planning for right after my 20 week ultrasound, as DH can only get that week off of work!

Anyone else planned/ decided where to go?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

We were supposed to be having a once in a lifetime trip to Tokyo next year (setting us back a whopping 4k!) but that now looks like it is off the cards. Not too sure where I would go on a babymoon, never been abroad and don't even own a passport :blush: Would be lovely to do something for the last time before we become 3.


----------



## urchin

Mrs. Bear said:


> I keep hearing second tri is the fun part where you have more energy - I'm still waiting... :haha:

Yeah - I'm still waiting for my glow!:haha:


----------



## Care76

Welcome FF! I am happy you joined us! I don't go much to the first tri boards. I sometimes do a search on here, but I stick to a few threads mostly.

I love the babymoon idea. We just got back from Cancun in February and it was amazing, so we won't be going for a while. Dis, if you can talk to others that have been to the resort you are thinking of going to, you can make sure food/water is safe. Where we went we brushed our teeth with the water and everything was fine. The whole resort was filtered. But just in case, you can bring some grapefruit seed extract and put 7 drops in some juice once or twice a day to kill anything you may ingest. Google grapefruit seed extract and Mexico and see what comes up.

I am super tired too these days. I thought being in the second tri meant more energy, no more MS, etc... but nope, I think I am more tired now. I do have some good days where I am not as sick though, so woohoo for that! Yes Urch, I want the glow too! I have had bad skin lately. Just some red blemishes, nothing big or anything, but my face looks bad.

AFM, I had my midwife appointment today. Baby's HB was average 150bpm. All seems well. Our next U/S is booked for May 23, 5 weeks. I don't know if I can wait! My mom and I went to toronto today and I checked out the Wave stroller while there. It is pretty cool. I like it. Not as nice as a Peg or Bug, but for the price very good IMO. I think the sale ends tomorrow. I think I am not going to get anything (might change my mind), because the stroller I really want is now made differently. I want the 2009 model (Peg Perego Skate), so I might see if I can get a used one that is in great shape. I have also been using all my computer time looking for deals, lol. I can't wait to find out the gender so I can shop more!


----------



## marie44

Care - glad the appt went well & baby is doing good. How long until you find out the gender? So funny about your hunt for the perfect stroller. That & the bassinet are probably the most important.

Mrs.bear - i started iron pills last week 160% rda but i may have to up that if they tell me to. Hope you get some energy soon but i'm convinced mine is gone for a long time.

Sarah - you are definitely getting your rest but it just never seems like enough. I slept 8 hours last night but it feels like i pulled an all-nighter.

Dis - your babymoon trip sounds amazing. We have a family beach trip planned the end of july since b4 my bfp so i guess that will be our "babymoon." I'll be 5mos pg then...need to find some alternative swimwear.

AFM - dh got so busted! He bitched & complained that i told my sister i was pg & i ran into one of his loudmouth acquaintences sunday who said congratulations to me. So he probably told the world. He didn't even tell him to keep it quiet. I secretly told one friend but that was it. I'm so mad at him right now! I bet if i check his phone records there's a hundred different numbers on it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Marie :hugs: Men are a nightmare!


----------



## lovie

hello :)

congratulations fisty figet:happydance::happydance:

the only thing a little like a babymoon that we will have will be a trip back to the uk at 13 weeks, my parents live in devon which is (in my opinion) the most pretty bit of the uk, so it will be really nice, also lovely to catch up with my family!

i feel really well today, no sickness or tiredness,.. im worrying, i much refere to feel sick and tired, its reasuring!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for the tip re grapefruit seed extract Care! Hopefully I remember, seem to forgot so much lately!

As for me, MS is worse than it was the first few weeks. My past two weeks I didn't go a day without being sick multiple times... I constantly feel horrible and I don't know why it won't go away! I don't want to complain, love that I'm preggo, just wish I could eat something to give bubba some nutrition and me some energy!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Can I enquire as to when you lovelies really felt the MS kick in? I had nausea pretty much every mid morning up until 5 weeks but it has now disappeared. I know some people say 6 weeks but I just wanted to find out from some lovelies currently going through it :flower:


----------



## Care76

FF, I was about 6 weeks when it started, but it would come and go then. Around 8-9 weeks it got very bad and was constant. In my 13th week I had two days where I had a break, but then it came back with a vengeance. 

Dis, I feel the same way. I do eat though, but not a lot. My midwife says it is fine for baby for now. I keep waiting for it to go away too. People make it seem like when you hit the second tri it will magically disappear. Not for everybody I guess. 

I am on a car seat mission. I have three at my house and I can't use any of them. Two are just getting to the useful life date, and one is from the US. :( I know I have a long way to go, but I like to look. I am so obsessive.


----------



## marie44

FF- i read your hormones are at their highest level weeks 8-10 and that is supposed to be the toughest MS but you can see by this board, everyone is different.

Dis & Care - sorry it is still a struggle for you :(

AFM - had another scan and both are doing well. He said they are measuring about the same size & hb 140bpm. They are discharging me to my OB who doesn't do maternity any longer and gave me an appt with the staff midwife. I was ok with this but dh is flipping out saying i need a real dr, especially since twins puts me in the high risk category. I told him i will start with her and see if i can transfer later. I'm sure she's capable of monitoring which is all it will be for a while, right?


----------



## Dis3tnd

My MS kicked in BAD the day I turned 6 weeks. After a week of suffering, I went to my doctor and was prescribed Diclectin to help ease the pain. That helped for a bit, but night time I still always felt bad, and dinner rarely stayed down... but at least I wasn't spending 20% of my work day throwing up in a stall.

However, after week 12 seems like meds aren't helping me... and the all day nausea/ vomiting is back....

Don't be confused by on and off days - it happens to many. Unfortunately I only had 2 days when I felt amazing (week 9), and I was worried about bubba - but ultrasound confirmed he/she was fine :) Then the MS came back :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FF - I never got sick, just a lot of nausea til about 10 weeks. Everyone is different so as hard as it is try not to worry

Care and Marie - glad your scans went well :thumbup:

Marie - men are so annoying that way. I had an argument with DH early on because I heard him tell his sister (as his reason why he hasn't visited). I didn't mind that because it was his closest family but he got pissed when I said to please tell her not to tell the rest of the family and for him not to tell anyone else (I could see him using it as an easy excuse for not going home for a visit after his deployment). It was so early and I didn't want to be faced with a lot of people knowing if something happened. I think after I got upset and he talked to his best friend whose wife had a miscarriage the year before he finally got my point. They just don't think sometimes though.

I do agree with your husband that you need to at least see a perinatologist who specializes in high risk pregnancies even if you want to stay with the midwife at your Dr for now. While a midwife is fine for a low risk pregnancy, with two you are lots more likely to end up with a C-section and a midwife can't do that. Plus you will need lots more monitoring than a normal singleton pregnancy. Your Dr might be able to recommend one for you. Or ask your RE.


----------



## sarahincanada

marie my MW told me they are not allowed to care for twins, twin moms are automatically transfered to an obstetrician, same for any complicated pregnancys etc. Perhaps it is different where you live.

Girls I am 16 weeks tomorrow and I think my sickness is gone! I still take 1 diclectin at night just incase but will ween myself off. I had it bad too, so I hope it goes for you ladies soon!


----------



## sienna1

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the new ladies on the thread! 

Kiseki- did I miss your post? How did your scan go?

I had an 8w2d scan today, and happy to say everything was good. It looked like a gummy bear with a big head and stumpy arms and legs. So cute!


----------



## marie44

Dis - not to be a total downer but my friend's sister had MS her entire pregnancy & had a perfectly healthy baby. I hope you don't have to suffer as long as her but it is a relief to know your baby can still get all of its nutrition.

I think i am going to insist on an OB. Sarah, i heard the same thing that they are not to handle high risk/twins which is why i find it strange she was recommended to me. There's no point of starting with her & transferring later. I think dh may have a rare occasion where he is right about something.

Sienna - great scan! Mine still look like blobs as i saw today, hope i get some gummy bears soon.

Mrs.bear - i explained the mc thing to dh but he thinks that is me being negative & if i really "believed" i wouldn't wait to tell.


----------



## Care76

Sienna, hahaha I love the gummy bear comparison. So true. Congrats on a great scan.

Mrs. Bear, I didn't have a scan (I wish). I just saw my midwife and she used the doppler. My scan is May 23. I can't wait! 

Marie, my husband feels the same. That not telling is being negative. And we are over the first tri now, but besides our immediate family and some close friends, I am still not telling. I feel weird telling anyway. People that know us know we have been trying for almost 13 years. I think some will be so shocked. I also agree about the midwife. I love mine, but I had to have two scans and get the OK from my OB before being transferred to her. Mine told me they can't do high risk, and although I was considered high risk at first, after everything looked great they allowed it. If something comes up though I have to be transferred back to my OB. 

I have a SIL that had MS through her entire pregnancy with her first two girls. I sure hope that doesn't happen to any of us. Sarah gives me hope though. I may just have a couple weeks left. Yay Sarah! You must be so happy to have kicked that symptom to the curb. 

14 weeks today! I can't wait to have a bump. I just look like I have been eating too much right now. The too of my stomach has a bump these past few weeks. I don't know if it is bloat or what. I do have a bump just under my belly button. That is my uterus since my midwife said the top was right at my belly button at my last visit.


----------



## sarahincanada

care you are a lemon!! I dont have the fruit but ticker says eyelashes and hair are growing :cloud9: thats sooo weird to imagine as I dont feel pregnant and dont have a bump. Im going to start concentrating to see if I can feel bub when lying down, I do feel Im more aware theres something inside but havent felt anything too obvious yet.
we have also not told many people, slowly telling more, but I just dont have the desire too! I suppose as it feels so surreal and I just want the 18 week scan then I will feel better. So I completely understand you also being cautious, especially if people know you have been trying for so long.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My DH used the 'negative' speech on me too. He stopped after we had a scare and after he talked to his friend who had been through a miscarriage though. Some people, men and women, just don't get it unless they have been there or known someone who has. Maybe have them read some of the sad reality of some stories on bnb and see if they get it :shrug:. For most people the minimum to tell is 12 weeks with plenty telling weeks later or telling in stages. We told close friends and relatives at 12 but aren't public yet. My brothers family still doesn't know yet because I want that reassurance of my next scan before I tell my nieces.

Care - :dohh: don't know why I thought you had a scan. Yay for a great appt though!

Sienna - yay for gummy bear! By next scan it should really be looking babyish :baby:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I only feel anything when I'm in bed very still. I guess when moving around it is too subtle to notice :shrug:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - great to hear you've finally kicked MS!

I spoke to a cousin whose MS was bad the entire pregnancy, even with diclectin she threw up everyday up till the day before birth - terrified to be like that!

Sarah you give me lots of hope, as I've read that at 14 weeks if you're still experiencing MS, you're more than likely to be one of the few that will be experiencing it through out.

Other than that, babymoon is booked! So excited, I just want to be there now! Love looking at pictures of the resort, can't wait for the beach, the pool, and the snorkeling!!
Ahhh Mayan Riviera, I want to be there now, but have to wait until June 3rd :(


----------



## urchin

So many ppl knew we were having IVF (and when!) that it would've been churlish not to tell them the outcome ... and they would have assumed we'd not been successful.

As for other people, we told them after the 12 weeks scan - but I can totally understand you wanting to keep it under wraps longer than that xx


----------



## Care76

Dis, you just freaked me out when you said if you still have MS at week 14 you are likely to have it the entire time! I didn't know that. I just started week 14 and you're just a couple days a head of me, so hopefully it ends soon. FX. 

What resort are you going to? I love looking at resorts. and when we were looking for our trip tons came up in the Mayan Riviera and it teased me because I didn't realize it was too far until after I fell in love with the pictures. 

Urch, people close to us knew we were going away for IVF too. So we told them. Mostly because everybody was so devastated when the adoption fell through, it made our family and close friends feel like we had hope. So when we found out, our close family was told and a couple friends. My husband tells almost everybody he sees though. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Care - we couldn't decide to go to Grand Sirenis or Grand Palladium - as Grand Palladium was a little more. Both had great reviews, and only plus of Sirenis is room service is also included. But in the end decided on the Palladium as they have 24 hour snack bars, and reviews are phenomenal! Its also a much larger resort, with many different options for pools, and soft sand beaches as well as the rocky snorkeling areas, whereas Sirenis I guess has more of a rocky beach and only 1 pool. Can't wait!!


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-My ms started at about 7 weeks, it would come and go, some days not being as frequent as others. It seems to have been picking up speed in the past few weeks though. I have not actually thrown up, but I have to eat ASAP when I feel it coming on. I keep cinnamon altoids, gum and red hots in my purse. It all seems to help me. 

Progesterone ?-
For those of us on/been on progesterone, do you think it may be making the ms worse?
Also, how did you stop using your progesterone? I need details on this. I have about another week to go.

Sarah-Yay for no more ms! What is the diclectin for, throwing up?

Marie-He may have been right but maybe you can word it in a way where he don't think he is. I swear mine thinks he knows everything lol. I have to shoot him down and bring him back to Earth sometimes! OMG, he sounds like my DH on the 'believing' thing. It's not like believing in santa guys. Ugh, apparently I am having a man bashing day!

Dis-I had to look at your resort, and it looks fab! I'm sure you will have a great time :)

Oh and babymooners, unless something has changed, you cannot cruise after 25 or 28 weeks. I can't remember which. I remember going on a cruise when I was preggo with DD and I was 24 weeks. There was a pregnant lady in front of me who was getting turned away at the boarding station :( Just a heads up! I felt SO bad for her. To my understanding it's b/c they aren't medically equiped for a delivery, if one had to happen. 

AFM-I'm showing. I was hoping to not be showing this soon, I'm not comfortable with everyone knowing that I'm pregnant yet. We've told close friends and family but I'm not ready for passing strangers to know. Oh well, 3rd kid, I should of known. 
I am happily hearing my little one's hb daily now. It makes me feel so much better lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

klein diclectin is to reduce the nausea and vomiting. I actually didnt vomit that much, but had a 24/7 nauseous lump in my throat that made me feel terrible and not want to eat. thats cute you are showing! Im not (just a bit rounded) although I did buy maternity jeans/leggings today as mine as starting to dig in and annoy me, they are sooooooooo comfy.

thats good to know about the cruise, didnt know that. Dis Im sooooooo jealous, Id so love to go on a babymoon but I dont think we can afford it. plus Im nervous about going away while pregnant and eating dodgy food or just not feeling good. I hope to do some trips next year when bub is here, perhaps thats a fantasy lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

It reduces nausea, is it a pill? If so what size is it lol. I have issues swallowing pills :blush: I feel blah all the time due to nausea. It stinks. It will even wake me up from a dead sleep or keep me from going to sleep. I feel bad and guilty to want to wish it away but it's getting SO old!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - I just stopped my pio at 12 wks. No weaning off or anything.

I took zofran and occasionally phenagrin for nausea.

No babymoon for me. Watching expenses in case I don't find another job before mine ends last of May. Plus DH wouldn't get more than a long weekend off before then anyway. Oh well, I'll live vicariously through the rest of your trips :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

I just stopped progesterone at 12 weeks too - I asked at the clinic if I needed to wean myself off it and they said no, because the placenta has fully taken over at 12 weeks.

I have been given Cyclizine for nausea and vomiting, which seems to be working very well ... and I must admit it's a godsend :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

urchin said:


> So many ppl knew we were having IVF (and when!) that it would've been churlish not to tell them the outcome ... and they would have assumed we'd not been successful.
> 
> As for other people, we told them after the 12 weeks scan - but I can totally understand you wanting to keep it under wraps longer than that xx

we had this problem, i had told loads of people about ivf as it felt to me like it wouldnt work 1st time and i didnt want my friends thinking i was just being moody and sad for no reason. then when i got my bfp the week we were due to start stimming i had to tell people as they were all asking me how the injections were going and how i was feeling. When i did get my bfp it felt so wrong telling people, like it was such a personal thing! if there is a next time im going to keep it as our little secret for much longer :) i think we will go public at 12 weeks if everything looks normal :)



kleinfor3 said:


> FF-My ms started at about 7 weeks, it would come and go, some days not being as frequent as others. It seems to have been picking up speed in the past few weeks though. I have not actually thrown up, but I have to eat ASAP when I feel it coming on. I keep cinnamon altoids, gum and red hots in my purse. It all seems to help me.
> 
> Progesterone ?-
> For those of us on/been on progesterone, do you think it may be making the ms worse?
> Also, how did you stop using your progesterone? I need details on this. I have about another week to go.
> 
> Sarah-Yay for no more ms! What is the diclectin for, throwing up?
> 
> Marie-He may have been right but maybe you can word it in a way where he don't think he is. I swear mine thinks he knows everything lol. I have to shoot him down and bring him back to Earth sometimes! OMG, he sounds like my DH on the 'believing' thing. It's not like believing in santa guys. Ugh, apparently I am having a man bashing day!
> 
> Dis-I had to look at your resort, and it looks fab! I'm sure you will have a great time :)
> 
> Oh and babymooners, unless something has changed, you cannot cruise after 25 or 28 weeks. I can't remember which. I remember going on a cruise when I was preggo with DD and I was 24 weeks. There was a pregnant lady in front of me who was getting turned away at the boarding station :( Just a heads up! I felt SO bad for her. To my understanding it's b/c they aren't medically equiped for a delivery, if one had to happen.
> 
> AFM-I'm showing. I was hoping to not be showing this soon, I'm not comfortable with everyone knowing that I'm pregnant yet. We've told close friends and family but I'm not ready for passing strangers to know. Oh well, 3rd kid, I should of known.
> I am happily hearing my little one's hb daily now. It makes me feel so much better lol.

Oh goodness i didnt know you couldnt cruise! we often go on a 2 day cruise to latvia or finland in the summer, i will have to check out the rules!


----------



## Care76

Klein, I was originally told to stop PIO and suppositories at 8 weeks. I talked to my doctor about being worried and she emailed my OB asking him to keep me on until 12 weeks but I was to only do every 3rd day. I was worried because my OB wouldn't take any blood to check my levels, but everything turned out fine. 

Yesterday I kind of hurt myself. I jumped up fast and ran down the stairs in the morning because my dog was acting like she was going to be sick. My left side around my ovary hurt so much I was limping and it hurt to move. I didn't want to go to the hospital because it wasn't a severe pain, at least not compared to endo pain. I checked Bubs HB just to hear it and although it took a while I found it. This ovary/cyst is supposed to be gone or going away, but it isn't and I wish it would. Sometimes I can't do anything. I read online that if the cyst doesn't shrink and they are large they end up removing it as torsion can lead to miscarriage or early labour. My doctor never said that, but the doctor in Mexico did and the pharmacist that made my suppositories. it freaks me out. For now I am going to play it safe and be super careful with everything I do. Sorry to whine, but I just wish I felt like this doctor told me everything. I feel like he was always just trying to get me out of his office. I was so happy when he said I could see my midwife, but shouldn't he have said something or warned me about torsion? He said my ovaries would shrink and the cysts would be gone by now. Shouldn't I have been told to have another U/S to make sure they are shrinking properly? OK, vent over. 

I am sorry you are still so sick Dis. I am pretty sick too, but I luckily get an hour or two some days where I am not so nauseous lately. I guess that is something to be thankful for.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## marie44

Care - yes you should definitely have an u/s to make sure the cyst is shrinking. If nothing else, it will ease your mind. If they say u don't need it, u can always go to the ER. The drs are always pushing you out of the office. Thank god my dr lets me e-mail him questions bc i can't get them all in when i'm there.

Klein - they just took me off of pio thursday at 7-1/2 weeks. It didn't cause me any nausea but did increase my appetite which if i was nauseous would magnify it i would think. I have man-bashing days every day bc dh keeps saying/doing dumb things constantly. I spoke to my dr about the MW & they just want me to meet with her initially & then assign me to a dr so dh overreacted. The MW will go over nutrition & the basics with me.

Sarah - i never heard the details of your finger injury at 7 wks, sounds horrible.


----------



## Care76

Oh I forgot to mention I did the baking soda test again and it was still flat. According to this wives tale I am having a girl. We'll see how true it is in a month.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - maybe it is round ligament and not ovary. I get pain from that all the time. Not severe, but your rush may have escalated it :shrug:. My ovaries were always sore well after cysts were gone so hopefully the cyst isn't an issue. They should be able to scan you to make sure though, especially since you are having pain.


----------



## Care76

Yeah my left ovary is sore after cysts as well. It never was this bad though. I know it is not round ligament pain as I have had cysts and problems with my ovary since I was 15, so I am very aware of the feeling. The only thing I can explain it as is it feels like after my 3rd surgery where my left ovary hurt quite a bit and I took longer to heal compared to usual. My doctor then thought because they had to do a lot of work to remove endo from that ovary and maybe there was a nerve ending there. So maybe my uterus or some other organ is being pushed up against it? Right now I am laying down on my right side and it feels like it is a throbbing pain. Not extreme though. It hurts more when I move or do something that feels like I am squashing it. I also felt this way after retrieval and a few weeks after pregnancy. Even though I had cysts on both ovaries my left bothered me most. It was the one that got crazy large during ivf and moved. 

I get worried because my sister had a very large cyst on her ovary and just by jumping off the couch fast she had torsion and had to have surgery. I wouldn't care so much if it wasn't for bubs in there.

I am going to try and hold off and wait till my next U/S in a month. I am still going to be extra careful though. If it doesn't get better or it happens again before hand I will probably go in to the hospital just to make me feel better.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Well, hopefully it eases up soon. Maybe if it is still hurting later or in the morning call the on-call line for your Dr and see what they say. Better to check it out and have it be fine than not and have a problem.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-That sounds painful, if it gets worse or anything I would have it checked out. It does sort of sound like a nerve thing now since you explained that aspect of it. I hope it isn't though. I would think that would give you pain issues throughout your pregnancy :( I am shocked that they didn't measure the ovaries and check for that. On my weekly visits she measures each one and its documented in my chart. I have no idea why but it appears that's part of their routine visit lol. 

I think I am going to ask the doctor for something for nausea when I have my video conference/release on Monday. I may or may not take it, I think better to have it incase I need it though!

WHOO HOO! I'm a lime :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Klein yay for lime :dance:

Care I had to have an early scan yesterday and they reported an ovarian cyst that was probably causing my mild throbbing. I wasn't told that it could be a danger and they said it was completely normal during pregnancy. My doctor mentioned something about increasing progesterone in pregnancy, is this right?

Sadly bubba is measuring a week behind my dates so am having to be re-scanned to check for viability :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FF - cysts are definitely common in early pregnancy. FX everything is ok. It is hard to get accurate measurements early on. My reports gave the measured age with +/- 7 days so as long as you are in the ballpark it is a good thing.


----------



## Care76

Klein's a lime, woot woot! 

FF, I have known a couple women where their early scans showed the bubs was over a week behind and everything turned out fine. FX everything will be ok. How far are you now? Corpus luteum cysts are very common in early pregnancy. The only reason I was warned about torsion was because during stimming my ovary was so xlg and moving they were worried about torsion. Then when I became pregnant my follicles turned into CL cysts while my ovaries were still extremely large. All together (ovary and cysts) they were the size of cantaloupes, maybe larger. I rarely felt my right ovary/cysts though. The cysts themselves shouldn't cause concern. But if they are very large you need to be aware of torsion/twisting.

My pain is lessened and only got bad enough to take my breath away about 20 times today (it only lasts seconds). It is mostly if I am sitting or bending. The rest of the time it is lightly throbbing and sometimes I hardly feel it. Thanks for the get well wishes. 

Speaking of get well, Urch how are you doing? I hope you were able to enjoy your weekend and are feeling better. :flower:


----------



## Care76

My computer keeps double posting on this site. Ooops.


----------



## urchin

I'm on the mend Care, but still very weak ... it took me 2 hours to get my strength back after having a bath this morning!

FF one week either way isn't too bad, fingers crossed baby is doing ok in there xx


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-Hoping everything is ok, Like everyone else said, try not to be too alarmed. It is still very early. Did they mention anything else about the progesterone or when they would rescan you? Did they do bloodwork?

Urch-So glad your feeling better. Hope you get your strength back soon. 

Maternity bathing suits? What are your thoughts ladies? I've been looking online at a few places. I am finding that I don't like alot of them, I have to have a halter top so that limits things and there isn't a huge selection to start with. I'm thinking if I don't get one soon then they could be hard to find.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Will keep you all posted after today's scan :flower:

I feel cheered no end after I have read so many positive stories about being a week behind :dance: I finally understand that dating scans are done from 12 weeks because it is so hard to get an accurate gauge before as things are changing at different speeds. Am hoping I will be offered a re-scan next week and haven't ruled out seeing a HB then.


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies! Hope you're all having a good start of the week.

hi feisty! congratulations on your BFP! So nice to see you here.
I calculated I was 6 weeks based on my LMP when I went in for my first scan and the doctor only saw a sac even if the scan was transvaginal. I was so worried because I read at 6 weeks we should be able to see a fetal pole at least. On my scan the following week, we were able to see a fetal pole and heartbeat and from the baby's measurement we found out that I was a week behind my LMP and come to think of it, I do ovulate not on CD14 but around CD18 so that makes sense.
So maybe in your case you just ovulated late too.

As for me, I went it to have my blood test for down's syndrome today. Hubby and I finally decided we'd go for this test including the scan test (on my week 13) just to be ready for anything (but hoping we don't need to be!).


----------



## yellowbell

by the way, ladies, when your bumps started to show, which part of the tummy first bulged?
Coz for me, I am definitely starting to have a bump but the bulge is mostly at my stomach area. I thought it's supposed to bulge from the abdomen? Or maybe this bulge I have right now is just from my indigestion? :haha:


----------



## urchin

Glad to see you are feeling a little more positive FF.
I think the very early scans are more trouble than they are worth - all they seem to do is worry people. The difference in measurements between 5 weeks and 6 weeks is so small - I'm amazed that they are prepared to make definite statements.
The way I look at it is this: We all know that children are different sizes, and their growth spurts happen at different times - so why on earth do we expect unborn children to be any different?
And although they phrase it as a measure of time (weeks and days) they are actually talking about a unit of length that happens to correspond to an average amount of time _listed in a text book!_

When I went for my 12 wk scan they said Eenie measured 12+3 ... now given that it was IVF, and fertilisation date is absolutely known, there is no way s/he can be ahead of or behind dates - so all that means is that Eenie measured the size that the average baby measures at 12+3.

and the same goes for yours - the important thing will be when they rescan, has baby grown and is there a heartbeat ...and you stand as good a chance as anyone who hasn't had an early scan :thumbup:

Hi yellowbell :hi:
I have a double bulge going on - I have a definite bump below the belly button, but another one above ... I'm blaming this on Eenie pushing all my innards up!

Another day at home for me - I'm going to try doing a little cleaning today I think. Mr Urch has been doing everything since I've been ill - but in truth, he doesn't clean like I do and I'm starting to get twitchy!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower:

Well I saw the midwife counsellor that guided me through our last miscarriage and she seemed a lot more understanding. In a completely caring way she was ready to disregard dates and what had/hadn't been seen on Saturday's scan as she stated it was too early.

She also advised against another scan and instead decided to measure HCG levels by blood. She has taken one today and I can find out results tomorrow after11am and then repeat on Wednesday.

Feeling a bit more positive.


----------



## urchin

sounds like this midwife is clued up - we like her!
fx for your HCG results tomorrow and the Wednesday one xx


----------



## Care76

That is good FF. I am glad you are feeling more positive. Good luck tomorrow!

Urch, I can just imagine with pregnancy how being sick must take it out of you. I am glad you are on the mend. Hopefully soon, you will be able to enjoy the second tri!

Yellowbell, I also have a bump at the bottom and another at the top (and they are both pretty hard). When I saw my midwife last week she said my uterus was just at the under part of my belly button, so I wasn't sure what the top part was. I did have it some after/during ivf, but it is more pronounced now. I also thought like Urch and that maybe my uterus was pushing other organs up. I have a very short torso, so where would they go? :lol:

Klein, I too was thinking about mat bathing suits. I am going to look while in the US this weekend. I did buy a new one this Jan that is a 2 piece, but it covers my tummy. To get it to fit my breasts it was very large around my middle. I was thinking if I can't find something that might fit. I don't think it will fit if I get huge though as I know it will get short.


----------



## sarahincanada

FF I know how hard it is not to worry, but Ive also heard that measurements can be so off in the first trimester so hoping bub is ok. how far are you along? my dr gave me 2 extra betas just because I found it hard to wait till the 7 week scan without knowing anything, and luckily she understood.

Kiseki never came back to update us about her measurements....she was given 50/50 chance as bub was measuring quite a bit smaller. I looked back to her profile and she hasnt been on since april 10. hope everything was fine with her.

the worry never ends, Im 2 weeks from my 18 week scan and so scared they will find something. I still dont feel pregnant, I felt some weird waves of feeling the other day so hoping thats bub. this whole pregnancy thing is so surreal. cant wait till i have a big bump and feeling bub everyday!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, I know what you mean about pregnancy being surreal right now. Its just so hard to feel pregnant right now, even with the nausea/ vomiting. Whenever I listen to bubs on the doppler, its such a weird thought that its coming from inside of me! Also can't wait to be big and showing!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Not much going on on my end.... had a friend pass away this weekend unexpectedly and its got me shaken up.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein and Care - I've looked online for swimsuits but probably won't get one as we have no pool or plans to travel. The most reasonable I found were on destinationmaternity.com as long as you stick with the Motherhood line. I want to say they were $40. Target carries a couple but they were mostly gone at my location.

Sarah and Dis - I don't think it will feel real til I can feel them kick from the outside and am past the viability stage. Right now being preggo is more something I know than something I feel.

Urch - glad you are feeling better. I know it is hard letting the guys run things (our once organized kitchen cabinets are insane :wacko:) but try to force yourself to let him handle things. It is best for you and eenie. You will have plenty of time to set things right soon enough :thumbup:

FF - glad you are feeling better, hopefully your results will set your mind at ease :flower:


----------



## Care76

Dis, I am sorry about your friend. (((HUGS)))

I am only just over 14 weeks, but I don't feel pregnant either. And I am still worried, even though I feel everything will be ok.

Mrs. Bear, I don't have a pool either, but if I am visiting my dad, he does (but that is 4hrs away in NY). We used to go to the beach all the time with the boys, but since the kids are gone we don't go anymore. We do have a boat though, and my husband and I like to go out and just anchor and swim and lay in the boat. It is very relaxing. I can't wait until summer is here. It is snowing today. Boohoo.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - Sorry to hear about your friend, it is so sad when that happens and you don't expect it at our ages :hugs:

Yellow - my bump is mainly below the belly button, but on more bloat-y days it moves up higher

Care - I may just put on one of my old bikinis if I need a suit and scare everyone else away :rofl:


----------



## marie44

FF - hope all goes well on the scan! FX

Yellow - I think i am slightly starting to show already. Now that i've been off the pio for 4 days, i can't blame the bloated look on that. I am 8 weeks tomorrow, is it possible to show this early?

Urch - can't wait for u to be 100% again.

AFM - been fighting with dh all week about money. Apparently, he ran into an old "friend" he owed a lot of $ to (although i think it was a bookie) from 10 years ago before he met me. At the time, his wife had cheated on him & wanted a divorce. They had a 5 year old dd together. Anyway, dh went into a deep depression, drinking, gambling, cheating on his taxes, making a lot of bad decisions bc he didn't want to live anymore after the divorce. So he took $6000 out of my savings acct & paid this guy off. He didn't tell me until he got caught. I was so furious with him on so many levels. I'm starting to cool down now & as soon as he gets back from work in a few weeks, i'm sending him to GA & AA meetings every night (& if there was a liars anonymous group i would send him there too). He may not currently gamble & drink but i think some meetings would do him good. He's been really good for the last couple of years but this is pathetic. I did threaten to raise these babies without him. What a mess, but trying to look at the positive that this happened pre-babies instead of post-babies.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

marie - wow! $6000 is a lot of $, especially with twins on the way. I can't believe he really thought he could do that and you wouldn't notice. Hope he really understands where you are coming from and you can work things out. :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg ladies, I feel like I have missed so much :huh:

FF-So glad your feeling better, good luck on your levels tomorrow!!! Thinking of you!:hug:

Yellowbell-I have a large inflation :haha: above my belly button and then it's just slightly pudgy under it. Not a huge difference but I am noticing the changes. Jeans by the end of the day are unbuttoned etc. 

Urch-I can totally relate, I am always thankful when DH cleans and picks up around the house. He's not me though and well, he falls short lol. I'd much rather take the help and it not be perfect though!

Dis-So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Care-SNOW, oh man and I was complaining bc the high today was only 68. I need to 'hush my mouth' and be glad I'm in the South lol! We live about a 6 hour drive South to the beach and I have been begging hubby to move. He's an electrician and there happens to be work here right now. Moving into the unknown would be a risk we're not ready to take. To tide me over we have agreed to get a pool installed. They are supposed to be getting started on it this week. We haven't told the kids yet. (or any family members, I don't want it to come across as boasting or something) I'm super excited. I've always wanted a pool lol. :happydance: Hope I don't regret getting it due to the maintance! I've heard it can be hard work. Ah, a boat sounds nice too. I can see how that would be very relaxing!

Mrs Bear-Omg still laughing. Yes, I could so see me doing that too! I can hear my son now, MOM YOUR NOT GOING TO WEAR THAT?!?!?! Of course, at the rate my nipples are expanding one of my normal triangles aren't even going to cover that! That could just be one of my symptoms but it's been constant with all of my pregnancies, lovely. 

Marie-OMG, You need a :hugs: So sorry your having to go thru this. I know he's doing good now, but man, to take it and not tell you and it being 6K! Ok you need another :hugs: I hope you both can work it out and move forward. Maybe even slap him around a little bit, might make you feel better :haha:

AFM-11w1d appt today-
Baby Klein measured 11w6d, hb 169, I thought I was being discharged today but I actually go for a 12 week visit next Monday. That will be my last appt at the fertility doc. 

Today dr told me I can stop the pio whenever I'm ready. I can stop it this week, next week, wean off if it makes me feel better or just completely stop. The only thing it's doing for me now is easing my anxiety is what he said. 

I don't know what I should do? Any thoughts on what to do :shrug:


----------



## urchin

OMG Marie, that's dreadful ... I can't imagine what I'd do if Mr Urch did that to me - but I know there would be a repayment plan in there somewhere and trust me, the man wouldn't even be able to treat himself to an ice-cream before all 6k had been replaced!

Klein - my fertility clinic told me that by 12 weeks the placenta has completely taken over hormone production, but that if I ran out of meds before then not to worry (presumably because the placenta was doing 'enough' by then :shrug: )
So I carried on until exactly the 12 week mark, then stopped. There really is no need to wean yourself off though :thumbup:

AFM I was back at the doctors today and have been signed off until 4th May, so plenty of time to recover properly


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dis I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Marie I can't believe your DH would do that! I am not surprised you are forcing him to go to GA and AA. As you said if this had happened after labour it would have been worse but I bet you needed all that money for baby stuff? Sending you big :hugs:

Well I have about an hour to go until I can phone for my results and I am so nervous! This is worse then waiting for results on a HPT! I know that until the other test results are in on Thursday it won't actually prove anything but I am hoping that if my levels are where they should be in relation to how many weeks I thought I was then it will put my mind at ease.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well my numbers are 710 - Well within the parameters for 5 weeks which is what I was measuring (and what the clear blue digital what putting me at) and although they didn't seem overly concerned I now have been to go down before 9am tomorrow as they want my results at 1.30pm. I was originally told to go down before 12pm and phone the next day but maybe they are just trying to give me some peace of mind :wacko:


----------



## urchin

That is all sounding very promising FF and although I know you won't settle any until you have seen that HB - it certainly lookjs like everything is moving in the right direction :thumbup:

will be waiting with baited breath for tomorrow's numbers xxx


----------



## Care76

FF, those numbers sound good and I would be happy to get my numbers early tomorrow. Just keep in mind sometimes beta numbers can make things look bad when they are fine. this whole waiting thing is so stressful. FX for tomorrow!

Marie, wow, I am so sorry. How can he not talk to you about it first? Did he think you wouldn't notice, because that is crazy? I am so sorry you are going through this and I hope you two can work things out where you can trust him again. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

FF what were your previous beta numbers or were these your first? hopefully tomorrows test will show the rising as expected, its so nervewracking I remember it well :hugs::kiss:

marie omg, I would be really pissed off. in my mind he should never take that money without talking to you first. Im glad you are not letting him off lightly!

hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

FF- Hoping those numbers improve for tomorrow's results!!! Look on the bright side, 3 less worrying hours!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FF - I doubt the time has anything to do with any concern. Most likely just more convenient for them. My clinic always had bloods before 9am so they could deal with everything same day. FX for great numbers tomorrow :thumbup:

Urchin - we're avocados! :happydance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks my lovelies :flower:

Sarah these were my first numbers BUT when I did my clear blue digi on the 14th April it was measuring 1-2 weeks which would put me at 50ish so they have doubled as they should so far :)


----------



## urchin

Yaaay for avocados MrsB! - I do like it now we're in the realms of decent sized fruit and veg ... it's no fun at all being an apple seed or a blueberry!

FF - not long to go now hon - got it all crossed for you xx


----------



## Dis3tnd

FF good luck with the beta today!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

1315 so looking great! Almost doubled within 46 hours and guideline is increasing 60% in 48 hours :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Feisty Fidget said:


> 1315 so looking great! Almost doubled within 46 hours and guideline is increasing 60% in 48 hours :dance:


yay great news!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Sarah :flower:

May feel the urge to start knitting once Monday's scan is over :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news FF! :yipee: First tri is so nervewracking :wacko:

I can't say the worry stops later of course, it just shifts to different worries...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I feel so relieved, I know I still have a long way to go but it is at least one thing off my mind!


----------



## Care76

WooHoo FF, awesome news!!!


----------



## yellowbell

fantastic news, ff! Congrats! :)

i think you can update your status from PUPO to Pregnant now ;)


----------



## marie44

Great news FF! When are they doing another scan?

Thanks everyone for your anti-dh comments, i figured you'd be on my side. I did slap him around a little and threatened to leave for a few days after i found out but now i'm letting him try to fix what he's done. I did let him have an ice cream the other day but i hope he remembers the taste bc that will be his last one for a while. He will be on monetary probation for a long time.
I can't wait to get to bigger fruits...a rasberry is not too fun either.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

marie44 said:


> I can't wait to get to bigger fruits...a rasberry is not too fun either.

Beats my apple seed ;)

Next scan is scheduled for Monday :) Not expecting a HB as I will only be over 6 weeks according to their last scan but will rest a little easier after it!


----------



## urchin

brilliant news FF :dance: 

I had my second MW appointment today and she gave me a quick doppler ... Eenie's HB is lookin good at 148 :dance:
In other news - I bought myself a big stash of cloth nappies today - can't wait to see my LO with a big fuzzy bum!


----------



## kleinfor3

YAY FF!!!!!! So happy your numbers look great! 

I want to be a big fruit! I'm pleased with a lime at the moment though :) 

Marie-We totally have your back :) Love the probation, he does deserve it lol. 

I'm getting everything ready for DD's first spend the night party. (with 1st graders) Man, I should of started on this a while back. My energy just isn't holding up. It seems to come and go but who knows what it's going to be when!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo Klein how many do you have coming to the party?

Urchin I was considering cloth nappies as you can buy some adorable covers but when I mentioned it to family they basically disregarded it and mocked my naivety stating that I would soon change my mind when I saw the extra work load it created. Does anyone use cloth nappies?


----------



## urchin

My cousins do FF and they don't seem to be drowning in the extra washing!
I think the important thing is to have enough not to have to wash them every day ... otherwise I can see how it would become a drag.

Have a look in the natural parenting section, there's lots of women in there using them who can give you tips and pointers 

I think a lot of people don't realise how much cloth nappies have changed - they're so different from the old terry squares with plastic over-knickers ... if you want a go at it, then go for it - if you don't like it you can always resell them on ebay (they fetch a good price even second hand). I bought mine off ebay - there are plenty on there brand new if you are squeemish about ones that have been used :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear and urchin....we are onions next! I dont have the food ticker but I like to go on and check and usually check the next one up too!!

Im going to do cloth diapering! knowing that diapers are as bad as plastic bottles for the environment made me consider them, then seeing the cute outer shells I love the idea! also I have very sensitive skin and if bub takes after me the cloth will feel so much nicer than all that plastic rubbing on your inside leg. FF I think a lot of people think cloth diapers are like the old cloth put together with a pin!! the new generation does seem to be much different. Im going to get these ones which I hear are kinda like a hybrid and more convenient
https://www.gdiapers.com/
you have 2 options for the inner layer....either a cloth insert thats washable or a disposable that can be put in toilet, compost etc and totally breaks down. Im going to try the cloth insert most of the time and will buy a lot of them, but will also have some disposables. I think like Urch says as long as you have enough of the shells so you are not washing all the time you will be fine. Also the gdiapers have a inside pocket that you can buy extras....they say changing the inside pocket means you wash the outer layer even less. Its going to be quite expensive to start out but I think its worth it!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I always forget you are on the same schedule as Urch and I since you don't have the food ticker... yay for another avocado!!! :happydance:

My cousin's wife uses gDiapers and seems to like them very well. The covers are super cute

FF - some people use the cloth at home and have disposables available for when baby stays with grandma, etc so it is more convenient when others are watching them. There are lots of different options for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear / urch when are your measurement scans? I have mine right at 18 weeks 3 days :haha: and remind me, are you both finding out the gender? I cant remember what you said! I think mrs bear you are as its twins? I mentioned before that hubby doesnt want to know and I keep changing my mind (he is ok with me finding out). someone else who did ivf on here recently found out and reading her post made me feel all tingly and I want to know! last scan the woman took me in first and then called in my hubby, so if Im alone with her I might break down and ask! I would love the excitement of knowing now, but would also love the surprise :dohh: Im not bothered about the room or buying stuff, I would keep in gender neutral as hubby wouldnt know. I think I could keep it from him as Im good and keeping secrets (nut usually from him but I didnt tell many people we were TTCing or doing IVF so Im good at not saying a word!). I think because we are LTTCers and all we have been through perhaps the urge to find out is stronger for us?? like we have been waiting so long for this how can we wait longer!!


----------



## Care76

I know I feel that way Sarah. I have waited so long I just get so impatient now that I am pregnant, I just want baby here and safe. 

I love cloth diapers but I have never used them. I started using the PC Green ones as they are partly biodegradable. I have been looking into cloth diapering though, but I have a friend that used them and stopped and I never would have thought she would as she is more natural than even I am. I do know most people still use disposables at night or when out for a while because cloth doesn't hold as much as disposables, so I may use a combo. I looked into a diaper service that drops off clean ones and picks up dirty ones and they supply the diapers. We are too far out though. :( Since I am self employed I won't be getting maternity leave so the extra cleaning and washing is daunting to me. I remember what it is like to have a newborn at home and never sleeping, so I want to make it as easy for myself as possible. Although this baby will not be going through drug withdrawal so it should be easier.

I have been looking at crib bedding for both genders as I don't want to do neutral again. I have found a few I like. It is so hard to find what I want for boys though because I already have colours in mind. I finally found one I like. I haven't seen it in person though. I know it is way too early, but I like getting ideas. I tried to post pics but they disappear when doing it from my phone.


----------



## sarahincanada

care Id like to see the bedding if you manage to post it! can you post a link?
this is the one I purchased 
https://www.kidslineinc.com/products/infant/willow.php
as we are doing a wildlife theme and have deer in the conservation behind our fence. it was $220 at snugglebugs and online, but I found it at sears for $170 minus 20% off! I was shocked when I saw it sitting there. Theres a monkey set I like too. Im assuming you will need more mattress covers and do you get a waterproof mattress cover? Im assuming so!

Im also self employed and so I hope the washing wont be too daunting, I have a hubby who is very domestic and my mum will stay for a month so should be ok. The gdiapers also have a disposable that goes on the cloth if you want to double up for nights or heavy loads.


----------



## Care76

I like the idea of the disposable liners, but they can't be flushed with a septic. I would prefer to flush than to put in the compost, because that seems like a PITA to me. I really want to use a service. I am going to see about bringing in the diapers myself. I am waiting to see. I may just use the PC disposable ones. They are more expensive, but worth it.

I like that bedding, it is so cute! So you have it already? How long are you going to wait to finish the nursery? I saw a cute monkey one too, but we bought everything monkey for the baby since we called him chunky monkey for so long and that would just remind me. 

I am doing things very different this time. Super bright colours. I have green (the walls are now Key Lime and very bright) and I want chocolate brown along with a bright blue or pink depending on gender. I will put the pics on my computer. I have them on my phone to show my mom.


----------



## sarahincanada

Yes I got it when I saw it for such a good price! Im doing a brown plus bright green too! I have been buying a few bits here and there, but not ordering furniture till June/July. Im starting to feel like its happening! 

I have a bad sciatica pain in my buttock right now :cry: went for massage today and going to chiro on friday. anyone else? Ive had lower back nerve pain quite a bit for years from sitting at computer all day so I thought it might start playing up. perhaps bub is starting to grow and push out. I cant wait for a bump so I will live with the pain, but its bad!


----------



## Care76

Yes, me too! I get it every now and then but thankfully not bad. I used to occasionally when I was working away from home, but don't too much anymore (until now). I thought it was because I have been laying a lot with my feet up??? I am not used to being so inactive.

The last is my second girl choice, but I really like the bit of turquoise in the other so it is my first. The first two are by the same company and have really good reviews on the fabric and quality. The walls are similar to the first pic but brighter and a bit darker. 

I already have a crib but I need a dresser. When we first started to foster it was actually not what we intended and it was rushed (we didn't even have a days notice) so I bought a crib and toddler bed, but used some dressers we had. I planned on getting older looking (not baby) dressers for the boys when they were a year or so older. So now I am going to look while I am in the US this weekend (no duty on wood).

ETA: The boys quilt is reversible and the other side has the swirls on chocolate brown like what is on the lamp. I think it looks cool with the stripes. I am also getting a chocolate brown breathable bumper for whichever one I get.
 



Attached Files:







pTRU1-11759341dt.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 3









pTRU1-11524196dt.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 3









pTRU1-5905933_alternate1_dt.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - All are super cute! What company are the first two? They look way higher quality than what I have been seeing. 

I think I'm just going to skip the dresser and improvise with what we have, or else get something really inexpensive to make do with and get something nicer later. I wish all the convertible cribs weren't to convert to full size. No way can I get two full size beds in a single bedroom. I have only found a handful of non convertible and most of the time they are just as much as the convertible ones :dohh:

Sarah - I am definitely finding out the sexes. I have a scan at 17wks next Thursday and will have another at 21wks so we should be able to find out at one or the other. I figure it is still a surprise either way and it will make it tons easier to plan. DH didn't want to til we actually got pregnant and now he wants to know if there is a penis in there ASAP :rofl:. I bet if you do find out your hubby will decide he has to know too :haha:

Your bedding looks perfect for you guys with the deer and everything :thumbup:. I'm having an awful time finding bedding I like. I'm hoping it will easier once I know sexes. So little goes together at all when you are mixing sexes and even some of the neutral I've seen is still definitely boy or girl. We will figure something out though. Luckily DH doesn't even want to be consulted on decorating stuff so I get to decide :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care I love that boys room!! its sooo cute, what is the brand?
its so weird, I always tend to gravitate to boys things....rooms, clothes etc. Im not particularly toyboyish, like to dress up, have long hair and get my nails done (all 9 of them now :haha:). My sisters are very tomboyish. I dont know why but I dont gravitate to girls things like a lot of women on here do (seems most women on here anyway want girls more than boys?). perhaps its because I was one of three girls, and I have nieces, so boys stuff is different. Anyway after that blabbering I do also like the girls rooms very much, I think the pink is nice with turquoise too but I also really like the simple design of the 3rd one to. Great choices! Do you still feel that you hope its a girl or are you starting to feel like this is a different journey? it still breaks my heart to think of your story :hugs:

mrs bear thats nice you are doing the decor alone :thumbup: I havent even thought to consult hubby :haha: Im sure you will find more choice once you know the sexes, and we are here to help!! hubby is adamant he doesnt want to know so I dont think he will change. Im so jealous you get so many scans! how nice for you.


----------



## Care76

Mrs.Bear they are CoCaLo bedding sets and they come with some wall decorations too. They have them at toysrus.com. I was thinking the same about the dresser too. Honestly when kids start running around and getting rowdy (especially boys or more than one child playing) dressers get scratched up like crazy. And our LO put teeth marks in everything so depending on your child you may not want to use the convertable bed. When our boys were older we were thinking maybe a bunk bed. The buggers climbed everything anyway lol. You could do that or get two singles. We got a convertable crib but I wasn't planning on using it. It is nice that you can skip the toddler bed though and use the daybed part. 

After thinking about my banged up dressers I am thinking of maybe sanding them down and painting them brown outside and the fronts of the drawers bright terquoise or raspberry. I think the two tones look really cute for kids. You could do something like that.

I am not sure how you feel about used, but people are always selling cribs/dressers on sites like kijiji and Craigslist. Since you need two of everything it would probably cost you the same as a single.


----------



## Care76

Sarah I love the boys one too! I can't find anything else I like nearly as much. I think part of me wants a girl to have change. My mom really wants a girl and my husbands father too. My dad and step mom doesn't care either way. I will be happy having a boy though too. Little boys are fun and are usually close to their mommy. I do have a lot of boy clothes! 

The bedding is cocalo and it is at toysrus in the US, but I have seen it at other places too. I liked the things that were included in the one from TRU better. Target has the two wall hangings that don't come with it, so that is cool. Yet TRU doesn't have them...


----------



## urchin

Sarah - my next scan is on 18th May (I'll be 19 wks then) and I defo want to find out the gender!
I'm also not a big one on 'girls colours' and 'boys colours' - so the nursery will be pretty gender neutral ... I fancy a forest theme with lots of cute woodland animals.

Care - I really like your nursery ideas - they definitely look like boys and girls rooms but without going over the top ... I think that's what I'll aim for, something that looks like a girls or boys room, but without being too in your face!

I'm really excited to know whether Eenie is a boy beanie or a girl beanie - I have no preference at all (after ttc for this long, all I want is a happy healthy baby!) and Mr Urch says he doesn't care either ... but secretly, I think like most dads, he'd like a little boy to do boy's things together :D


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-I have no idea how many people are coming! I put on the invites to call or text me for final headcount. After today I should have a better idea. It looks like she's going to have a good turn out though. Last year we did a swimming party and she was in kindergarten, she didn't have many people come at all :( I hope we have a ton lol.

Sarah-I had to go to the chiro when I was pregnant with both of my kids. When I get bigger it feels like they get on a nerve or something that starts in my lower left side goes all the way down my leg. I find the chiro very relaxing. I love the adjustment!

If the rain holds off for today, I will be assembling a trampoline for DD's b'day present. Think of me ladies. I have help but, I'm not very good at following directions :( Pretty blonde when it comes to that stuff! Maybe we will get it done today. FXed


----------



## Care76

My scan is May 23 and the wait is killing us. Urch, hopefully soon you will know the gender! I have always had a feeling Eenie was a boy. Not sure why though. 

My husband always wanted a boy because he didn't know what to do with a girl. Then we had our first foster children and they were brother and sister (brother was 2.5 and sister was 1.5). He and Kiwi were very close. It doesn't bother him now. I think he'd be happy with either, but I think he may have wanted a girl at first too. He has had many boy dreams, but one girl dream where she was about 2 and she had the name we picked out. 

I have read more reviews on my second choice for girl nursery and some people say the blanket and sheet material isn't soft. So that is probably out. It is so cute though. I think the first will look better once we get done. Everything looks so pink in the picture, but we won't have pink walls and I won't use the valance as I want room darkening chocolate panels for the window. 

We did a animal theme before with yellow and green. It was cute. Then after our boys were staying my older son was huge into Toy Story, so the whole room was Toy Story. TS bedding, TS movie posters I put in nice frames, TS wall decals, anything we could find TS, lol. He loved it though. So I know whatever I do my LO will probably want it changed by the time they are 3 anyway.

Klein, I hope the parents are respectful and RSVP. I hope lots show up too. FX. Good luck with the trampoline, sounds like fun!


----------



## sarahincanada

care the fitted sheet I got with the set isnt _that_ soft either, so good if the reviews are good for the ones you like. I will probably get a few more nicer fitted sheets, I just wanted the set for the deer images!

klein good luck!! and thats a nice pressie for dd. and mine is on my left buttock and is sometimes going down my leg. I have chiro booked tomorrow, hope it works fast and I think I will go weekly as she mentioned its good for labour anyway.

I love that on this thread we will start to find out some genders very soon! my scan is first, its may 7, I will be 18w3d (couldnt wait a second longer lol). I may find out, everyone around me is telling me not to, but I might crack and ask :shrug::haha:


----------



## urchin

It still seems a long way off for me - but in reality it's only a few weeks 

If I could fast forward I would, in fact I would fast forward to the moment that they place Eenie in my arms :cloud9:

Oh, I found out at my midwife appointment that they have changed my due date to 7th October ... they wrote it on my notes but didn't tell me!
Now I'm worried that with the c-section it'll be a September birth, and for some mad reason I really like the thought of an October baby


----------



## urchin

I think it's gonna be ok :D
I just looked and 7th is a Sunday - I believe they generally schedule elective c-sections for a week before DD, but I can't see them wanting to bring me in on a Sunday - so by my weird logic, they'll suggest the Monday (which is 1st October!)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - I think most of the c-sections where I go even get scheduled for Tuesday so they don't add to the hectic monday after a weekend. FX you get your Oct baby. I'd prefer Oct as well but I've given up on that fantasy. I will be happy with Sept as any earlier is way too scary.

Sarah - I am definitely spoiled with scans. It's been over a month since the last one and it is killing me :wacko:. I will have one every appt so at least every 4 weeks and more often as they decide I need to be seen more. My appt next week is with the perinatologist so he may decide to go ahead and increase my appt frequency already depending on what he sees and what protocol he advises. We shall see.

Care - Thanks for the info on the bedding and great suggestions on the furniture :thumbup:. I really can't see using the convertible bed beyond the toddler stage either. Wish I could find a quality just plain crib that isn't too pricey but not looking good for that. I did see one somewhere where the short sides were the convertible part so it was a twin not a full but didn't care for that one much. Oh well, still time to figure that part out.

Klein - hope the party goes well and you get some rsvps. It seems the easier it is to reply the less people actually do anymore :shrug: No way to plan for 2 or 20 so you end up over-buying and wasting money. Even for my wedding there were about 10 'no shows'. I just wanted to call and ask "do you realize how must it cost me for you to say you were coming and then not show up?!?!!"

As far as back pain, I haven't had sciatic yet but lots of lower back pain. Sis got me a maternity support from babies r us and it helps a lot because it both supports the bump and helps with the back pain. I don't wear it all the time but can definitely tell on times that I don't and usually regret it. I've had it since about the 12 wk mark I guess. This is the kind I have (I don't use the upper band yet) https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10813244


----------



## urchin

Damn! they don't seem to have those on the UK site MrsB - and I could really do with one :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Klein I really hope people RSVP for you :flower: People can be so rude at times :wacko:

Am I the only one not wanting to find out the gender? IMO there are so little true surprises in life anymore and I think that the gender is the ultimate one! That said we both agreed if it was multiples we would be finding out due to hassle of buying double, we only have one bean though according to early scan last week.

As for wanting particular EDD FF puts me at 18th December based on my ovulation but if I am measuring a week behind it's 25th December! Secretly love it :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oooo forgot to add for the Nursery debate! I started a pin board on pinterest a week ago and just add everything I like to that for inspiration!

https://pinterest.com/onuava/dream-nursery/

I love the wall stickies but refuse to pay out so much so will probably paint free hand as I would love to add personal touches like that to the nursery :cloud9:

We are also going to be adding lots of the mamas and papas gingerbread collection as it is so cute!

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/gingerbread/2655/

Wont be buying anything until 20 weeks but still nice to look ;)


----------



## urchin

lol I'm desperate to know the gender FF!


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> I think it's gonna be ok :D
> I just looked and 7th is a Sunday - I believe they generally schedule elective c-sections for a week before DD, but I can't see them wanting to bring me in on a Sunday - so by my weird logic, they'll suggest the Monday (which is 1st October!)

yay my DD is Oct 7, and my (40th) bday is Oct 1!! so I love both dates :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I love all this nursery talk!

I too can't wait to find out gender! My scan isn't until end of May though, but it will be right before I leave for my babymoon in gorgeous Riviera Maya, so maybe that's why the wait feels even longer???

Love your nursery selections Sarah and Care!

This is the bedding I've selected:
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/cci/cci3200094.jpg
We will have green walls and brown curtains, as my bedroom is also green and brown and love the look. Then we'll have lots of animal wall decals around :) Can't wait!

I've had a bit of back pain, but really the worst is my tailbone! I can't sit in a car or on my couch for very long anymore as it hurts so much. Last night while watching tv I made my hubby put his hand under my bum as a wedge to take the weight off my tailbone! Haha poor guys hand got so tired :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sarah - I am definitely spoiled with c-sections. It's been over a month since the last one and it is killing me :wacko:. I will have one every appt so at least every 4 weeks and more often as they decide I need to be seen more.

:rofl: sorry I had to have a little giggle as you wrote c-sections not scans/ultrasound and the whole sentance sounds funny, thats a lot of c-sections you are having :haha:
thx for the link to the back thing, I dont have much of a bump yet but Im going to look for one of these :thumbup:

FF I purchased 2 wall decals, one tree very similar to you posted. they are pricey but I really love the look so got them. I like what you posted and I am also waiting till 20 weeks to really get started. And I agree about the surprise thing, thats why Im on the fence. But I do feel it will be equally a nice surprise if I found out at my scan, and its nice to spread out the joy while Im cooking the bub, otherwise its a lot of waiting around. The birth is still exciting as you will be meeting them for the first time. Im trying to stay on team yellow for hubby but I think I might crack at the scan :haha:

dis I like that bedding too, I think I saw that somewhere.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarahincanada said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I am definitely spoiled with c-sections. It's been over a month since the last one and it is killing me :wacko:. I will have one every appt so at least every 4 weeks and more often as they decide I need to be seen more.
> 
> :rofl: sorry I had to have a little giggle as you wrote c-sections not scans/ultrasound and the whole sentance sounds funny, thats a lot of c-sections you are having :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think I had it in my mind to respond to urch on c-section timing... LOL. I'll have to go edit that one so I don't look crazy... :haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sarah I will keep you on the straight and narrow yellow path ;)

I will probably end up giving in to the wall decals as they look super cute and I love the shelf ones! Filled up with baby stuff it will look adorable! I am leaning towards dark brown furniture and possibly green walls as it is fairly neutral :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

:haha: at the c-section thing. 

FF a pinterest is a good idea for stuff like this! I love, love, love cherry blossoms/tress. I was going to do that, a decal, but then changed my mind since it doesn't really go with anything I picked out. The cribs you picked are similar to mine. 

Dis, that is really cute bedding! My kitchen is olive green and dark brown. I love those colours too. Most of my house has green and brown, but all different shades (except kitchen and living room as they flow together).


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-We're not finding out the sex. I don't think I will change my mind. I've thought about it for a while now. I think it's exciting to wait. Although, I must admit, not finding out with my other 2 NEVER crossed my mind...it was always how soon can they tell me. For me since I have one of each, I guess that was my turning point lol. 

All of the nursery ideas are awesome! I'm behind. I know the bedding I want in my head but I'm not finding any. I had a custom cribset made for DD. I may resort to that again. Hopefully it will be less expensive than hers though! I would only accept a satin bedset for her. 8 years ago, they didn't make any. I remember spending $300.00 for fabric alone, then I had to pay someone to sew it! No satin for me this go round. Little did I know she'd be carrying around her satin bedsheet with a thumb in her mouth for years lol!

Totally ticked off, apparently my day set aside to put together the trampoline was a complete waste. My uncle hasn't showed up or called. I could of took a much needed nap! UGH, men!

After any of you stopped progesterone, did you find any symptoms letting up?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh klein sorry your help didn't turn up :hugs:

Luckily I wasn't put on progesterone as we found out mine is 'naturally' through the roof at 141 for 6 weeks! :wacko: Most women I have spoken to are only in the early 20's. Anyone have any input on this? :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Feisty Fidget said:


> Sarah I will keep you on the straight and narrow yellow path ;)
> 
> I will probably end up giving in to the wall decals as they look super cute and I love the shelf ones! Filled up with baby stuff it will look adorable! I am leaning towards dark brown furniture and possibly green walls as it is fairly neutral :thumbup:

thank you! Im glad my scan is first as I get influenced by others, so most people on this thread finding out would tempt me!! but this week Im feeling like I will find out, but that could change.

I love that shelf one too. I will attach the 2 I purchased, I think I posted on this thread before but cant remember. Im doing 2 green walls and 2 brown and dark brown furniture so similar ideas!. We have a built in closet in the room and so we just went to ikea and got a system for inside it that has shelves and drawers and hanging options so much more usable for little things. then going to use a dresser we have in another room and have the changing mat on that. anyone getting a seperate changing table? lastly getting a really comfy reclining chair :thumbup: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







decal1.jpg
File size: 168.1 KB
Views: 1









decal2.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Watch out Sarah - my scan is 4 days before you and I'm finding out! Peer pressure!!! :haha:

I'm not getting a separate changing table. I figure I will have little enough space after two cribs are in the room and it is unlikely I would use it that often anyway. I figure I can repurpose a table I have or put a pad on the dresser or something if I decide I need someplace just for changing.


----------



## urchin

you can get those changing thingies that fit on top of the cot ... I'm planning on getting one of those :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh mrs how exciting I thought I was the first! ok Im going to say right now you finding out will probably tip me over the edge. FF you have a lot of work to do keeping me yellow :haha:

are you are urch worried at all about the scan...I just worry as its the first detailed look. the worry never ends. to me its unbelievable my body knows what to do to grow a human.

urch good call on the cot changer :thumbup: we have a fairly good sized room for bub but I am reusing a dresser I have in the spare room so not paying out for another, and will put change table on that.

I suppose for the first while bub is in a bassinette in your room, is that right? or do some people put straight in the crib? I really am clueless about most of this :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I'm not really even nervous about that part, the cervix is the part I'm thinking more of as that is a worry for me. I don't even know that they will do the full anatomy exam this time since I will be back again at 21 wks. 

Some people go straight to the baby bed. Having them in your room is more of a convenience than anything. I'm planning to get a Graco pack n play they have for twins with two bassinets in it to use as a cosleeper in our room. I'm going to have to move some stuff out to fit it in our room though and no way it will fit bedside but will be easier than going to another room with two of them.


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah the twins thing makes a huge difference to your planning! we just moved our bedroom around and now I have space on the side for a bassinette. I had originally thought they go straight in a crib and I would just walk in there when they cry and pick them up and feed them in the lounger in their room. we were also going to hard wire the monitor for the crib so would put them in there for naps. I dont want any issues getting them into the crib later so perhaps I should skip the bassinette? how do you find out advice about this!

they will probably wait for your anatomy scan at 21 weeks then. how far will you be on the next scan? I will be 18w3d, and mw said theres a chance they might not be able to measure everything and I would have to go back. but theres lots of people on here who went right at 18w and were fine.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Plenty of people have no issue moving from bassinet to crib so just go with whatever you think works best for you. As far as where to learn stuff - A lot you can learn from books, other moms or your pediatrician and a lot you will just figure out on your own based on what works for you. The hospital I will go to has free classes for all sorts of stuff too but I don't think I'll bother. There is a multiples class I might take. Regardless, no matter what advice I get I figure I will do what I feel is best at the time and go from there.

I'll only be 17+1 so a bit early for anatomy scan. They will probably do more at the next one at 21.


----------



## marie44

Klein - I was wondering the same thing about getting off of the PIO. I am still tired & hungry but slightly less hungry than when on the PIO. Besides the bruises on my back going away, I'm not sure much is different. If our natural progesterone is high, we probably wouldn't notice the PIO symptoms IMO.
As far as the babies room, I have no idea where to put them. We're going to have to be really creative as we have limited space to work with.


----------



## sienna1

Klein and Marie - last week at 8 weeks I was transitioned from PIO to vaginal progesterone. I've noticed a huge difference in my drowsiness. I think the PIO exaggerated the sleepiness I felt, it would start at 9-10 in the morning and continue all day. Now I feel a lot more normal, at least till 4-5pm. 

Marie -how are you handling the symptoms? When will you let your coworkers know?


----------



## urchin

Sarah - I get nervous every time I go for anything that could potentially tell me my baby isn't ok!
So I expect that my 19wk scan will be no different lol

I'm still deciding whether or not to get a Moses basket (which seems to be our equivalent of a bassinet) - apparently they are pretty cheap in ASDA, so it might be worth it to avoid having to rearrange our bedroom to fit a cot in!
As it is, Mr Urch and I are going to have to swap sides of the bed - which will be very weird. My side has the radiator, and can be much too warm for a newborn :wacko:

My big news of the day is that the first half of my nappy stash arrived 10 minutes ago :dance: I've been sat looking at all the dear little bamboo fluffies and imagining Eenie's baby bum all wrapped up in them :cloud9:
ahhhh the simple things in life!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin that is a lovely mental image :cloud9:

We wanted to be firm from the begining with baba as have witnessed first hand the perils of allowing babies to take over - they develop into rather obnoxious/precocious children (or perhaps that is just in my family's experience :blush:) but I am considering baby wearing so wondering if it would be too much of a shock to baba going from being skin to skin for large chunks of the day to being on their own over-night :wacko:

Definitely getting the angel care pressure monitor though :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

tell me about the angel care pressure monitor FF....

I've been looking at the iCandy peach this afternoon - and think I may have got over my disappointment in the Bugaboo Cameleon (I read some dreadful reviews which said it was really difficult to break down to get into the car)
:D


----------



## sarahincanada

FF I was thinking the same thing and was going to have bub in a cot in their room from the start, but talking to some friends on here they made some good points about keeping the bub in your room for the first 6 months.
Apparantly being in the same room encourage a newborn baby's body to continue breathing in rhythm so SIDS occurs less (didnt know that and it even says it on our government website). also having them close means you can pick them up while they are just stirring at night for a feed rather than waking more, and so they tend to go back down easier. these are things I didnt really think of before :thumbup:

marie Ive seen these bassinette things that attach to your own bed, I wonder if you could do that if you have little space?

urchin how cute, just imagine a warm bum in them :cloud9:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin here is a link to their site;

https://www.angelcare-monitor.com/International/en/products/angelcare-monitor-AC401

It's basically a baby monitor but it has a sensor that goes under the babies mattress and an alarm goes off if no movement is detected within 20 seconds. It is supposed to help cut down on cot death as you can act quickly. The reviews on Amazon seem really good :thumbup: I have spoken to a family member about this and she declared it was 'rubbish' as the sensor would go off every time you picked baby up for a feed and forgot to turn it off. Personally I would rather have a rude awakening during feeding then the worse case scenario!

Sarah you may have just changed my mind. I had no idea that it helped to regulate breathing. Looks like the rocking chair is coming out of the nursery and back into our bedroom again :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

I never had heard of that too, you learn a lot on here!

hubby wont allow me to have anything wireless around baby, he is going to hard wire everything so its going to be harder for me to find a monitor. he took away my cordless home phone and Im even sitting here on the computer with a belly armour blanket over my uterus to stop any rays. he has read up so much on that stuff and is very serious about it (care I think I remember you agreeing). he says if cell phones can cause brain cancer why would we put something wireless by a growing baby :wacko: anyone come across a wired monitor?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sarah that is going to be a tough one :( Where did you get your belly armour blanket from? I did some research yesterday that said wireless devices aren't actually harmless. I wanted to go wired but we live in a built up area and at any one time I can detect at least 6 other wireless internet devices zipping through our home so it seemed kind of pointless eradicating ours :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sarah would this work?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Two-Stat...l_Security&hash=item4d005122a6#ht_3479wt_1140


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks FF I will show him this, I know he will enjoy researching that stuff anyway.

https://www.bellyarmor.com/ is where I got the blanket, I will wrap it around bub too if I end up wearing he/she while I work.

I tend to think 'whatever' but hubby is passionate about it and he is just trying to protect me and bub so I let him!!


----------



## marie44

Sarah - your dh is so protective of you two, how cute! The bassinet that hooks to the bed sounds adorable. I don't think we have room for 2 though. We'll probably keep them in the room in bassinets for at least the 1st few months before moving them into their room.

Sienna - i am so lucky to have no really bad symptoms. I did feel a little queasy a few mornings this week but so far everything has stayed down. I am pretty tired some days but overall i can't complain. I am telling ppl at the 12 week mark. I thought i could hold out longer but 12 wks is long enough. I overheard someone talking to the owner's wife yesterday saying that she is pg with twins but it is too early to tell so i hope i beat her to the announcement. When are you telling?

I had my appt with the MW today & they will be switching me to an OB next month. I gained 2 pounds and she said another 35 will be fine. That's a lot more realistic than 50. They want me to do the down syndrome test at week 12 but me & dh agree that what is the point. I don't need them poking around in there. We will love these babies no matter what so why bother with this test. Based on my age, there is a 1 in 1000 chance so don't think it is an urgent matter. I just want them to make sure they are healthy and growing normally.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - this is what I plan on using for early on to have them in our room. I contacted Graco and each side will hold up to 15 lbs and the individual bassinets are removable. Plus it can be used as a play yard after.
https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Pack-T...0UV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335575826&sr=8-1

We didn't do any of the testing. I knew I wasn't going to risk amnio and the chance of miscarriage. My OB said if I wasn't going to do amnio either way there wasn't a lot of reason to pursue the testing. It is really a personal choice whether you want to do it just to see what your odds of downs etc are. Go with your gut instinct I guess.


----------



## marie44

Mrs.bear - I love it! That is a perfect solution & a space saver for early on. I was tempted to drag it into the cart but it's a little too early. It's pretty reasonable too. Do you have to see a perinatologist in addition to your OB? Apparently i will be seeing a "team" of people bc i am high risk. Seems like an overkill but it can't hurt i guess.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes, my OB has a perinatologist on staff. My appt next week is actually with him since my regular OB is off that week. I'm glad to be seeing him already as I doubt my OB would have had me see him yet and I prefer to have the expert familiar with me before a problem arises rather than after. Like you said, better to have a team involved and things be watched more closely.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

My cousin is a few years younger then me and she has downs syndrome. She is adorable and even managed to stay in state school and come away with 5 GCSEs. However the down side is that even at 24 she needs constant care and attention and her parents are worried about what will happen to her after they pass. After seeing first hand the stress it puts on a family (especially with the other children) I have mixed emotions on being tested. I know that at 26 my chances are extremely low but as my auntie was only 28 this isn't a safe-guard.


----------



## urchin

I didn't do Downs testing either: The Nuchal fold test only gives you a broad risk (as does the blood test) so all it really tells you is whether they would advise an amnio or not.
Given that an amnio runs a risk of MC there is absolutely no way I would do that, and as I wouldn't terminate a child with Downs there really is no point :shrug:
Whether they tell me 30% chance or 70% chance, all I know is my child may or may not have Downs, which really is no use to me at all!

I have worked with people with learning disabilities most of my life and my honest belief is that just like anyone else, people with Downs can have good fulfilling lives, or crap ones ... they may look different to my life, but then my life doesn't look like anybody else's either

If my child has a learning disability, then I will be signing up as soon as I can for Our Futures - which is a family-led organisation set up specifically to answer the question of 'what happens when I am gone' ... the Embrace Wigan & Leigh website has info FF (if your aunty is interested) but they are part of a national network, so would be able to say who is organising things in other areas of the UK
https://www.embracewiganandleigh.org.uk/our_futures.php


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin thank you so much :flower:

When I look at my cousin and see all that she has achieved it does make me wonder who would have the right to decide that she shouldn't live. It is an extremely harsh existence for a parent and maybe it is just my family's personal experience but the majority of my auntie's life does seem to revolve around the negative aspects rather then the positive. She is proud of what her daughter has achieved but it has been a constant struggle for everything and it is just unrelenting.


----------



## urchin

Yes, I think you are right - it is a struggle ... the Local Authority tend to make sure of that. But as you say, who is to say that their life isn't worth it?
Other people may look at my life and think I'm not worth it either - who is anyone to judge?


----------



## sarahincanada

marie what do you mean 'I don't need them poking around in there' for the downs test, as my screening was just ultrasound and bloods. I did the screening to get the ultrasound otherwise you dont get one at 12 weeks (couldnt wait till 18 weeks!), I just did the 2nd part of bloods so will get the results soon. Like you all I wouldnt do anything further and honestly will take the results with a grain of salt. Ive known of so many people who tested 'positive' for the screening and their babies were fine. I think Im 1 in 100 for downs at my age, which is pretty high but the way I look at it is 99 chance of not, and if Im that 1% I will have to deal with it. Seeing as you are getting lots of ultrasounds there no point you doing the testing like you say.

now I know bub is in the bedroom with us Ive also been looking at options too. something like this looks quite small and if you get a nice small mattress could be comfy
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dream-on-Me-Lullaby-Fixed-Side-Cradle-Glider-Espresso/19526133
I was also looking at items similar to you mrs bear like this
https://www.graco.net/e/item.asp?code=11037&s=0390DJA
I did really want this one 
https://www.montedesign.net/bassinet.html
but the thick sides makes me nervous for airflow, so thinking of going with something like my first link. so hard to know what to get :shrug:


----------



## Teta81

Hi ladies :hi: I have been majorly mia around here, taking me forever to catch up, don't even know where to start! We just got back from disney world so it's been a little crazy around here. I love hearing what everyone is picking out! I have everything from DD so I'm focusing right now on a double stroller, which is a daunting task! As far as the baby sleeping in the room, I used the arms reach Cosleeper and LOVED it. It's so perfect for nursing bc you don't need to get out of bed or reach over the side, the baby is right there but not close enough that you are actually laying with the baby. She slept in it for 4+ months, and now we use it as a pack n play when we travel and a playpen for at home. It was definitely my most used baby item! Here it is... https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2401891

I have missed so much discussion, I could go on and on about everything! When are everyone's next scans? A few anatomy scans are coming up right? Mine will be in about 3 weeks, really can't wait. I can't believe how big I got so fast, my bump is growing like crazy! We are not finding out what we are having, the surprise with DD was too great not to relive again. As far as a baby on goes, my last preg we went to a spa in Arizona at 33 weeks which was so nice, I was afraid to leave the country in case something happened, so we stayed in the states, but it is still a 6 hr plane ride. I felt really good though. This time we have another trip to Disney planned (we go a lot) at 35 weeks. I know I'm crazy, but we plan on just hanging at the pool and just doing the parks a little bit for dd, I wanted one last trip with her alone as the baby! :cry: I still felt great up until the day I delivered her do hopefully I will be in the same shape this time around!

My morning sickness seems to have faded, just as we left for vacation. I hope it's gone for good. Took an extra week with this pregnancy. I just get soooo full so fast and get really uncomfortable heartburn. But I will take that over the nausea any day!


----------



## urchin

Hi Teta :hi:

Glad you had a good time away :D
My next scan is on 18th May, so not too far away - that's the anomaly scan (which I presume is the same as your anatomy scan?) then I have a private 4D scan booked for 23rd June 

I really like the look of that co-sleeper - I wonder if they do something similar in the UK


----------



## sarahincanada

hi teta :hi: hope you had a nice trip, where do you stay when you go there?

Im I the only one without a bump? Its my first pregnancy and Im 5'10...my mum claimed she didnt have a bump till 6 months! I have definitely expanded and theres lots of room for bub to be there in the middle but my stomach just doesnt look rounded at all. I cant wait for a bump!!


----------



## Teta81

We usually stay at bay lake tower at the contemporary. We have the Disney vacation club and have stayed at most of them, but bay lake tower is my favorite bc you can walk to the magic kingdom. 

I am 5'3 and petite (not pregnant that is) and it's my second so I assume those 2 reasons are why my bump is bumpy :haha: it's obviously not all baby since he/she is only an apple (or orange, depending on which email i read) I wantd to reply to the email this week telling me my baby is the size of an apple, and ask why is my stomach the size of a watermelon then??? :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

haha! Im an onion! isnt that about the same is an apple??!! its the banana week that confuses me :haha:


----------



## urchin

I've had a very noticeable bump since I was about 12/13 weeks ... and i LOVE it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah I don't have a bump yet either, but I do see some shifting so that the belly part under my belly button is a bit more rounded, but not much!

I went to a baby show yesterday as my main goal was strollers. I am now stuck between:
1. Peg Perego Skate
2. Orbit Baby G2
3. UppaBaby Vista

I just can't decide!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im going to it tomorrow! is it any good?
I think Im going with the upper baby vista, a friend has it and also when in snugglebugz we were looking at it a couple came over and said they had it and loved it :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies!

I did a couple rounds of clomid, 1 round of IUI with femara (which failed and required injectibles), and 1 round of IVF. We are pregnant with 1 baby and I am due October 15. 

We've narrowed down to 2 strollers - Stokke Xplory or Bugaboo Cameleon

Dis3tnd, here are my thoughts on the Orbit and Uppababy Vista:
Orbit - stroller seems far away, the way it wheeled wasn't very smooth, I like the convenience but if you're going for that, get the Origami 4moms, that one folds and unfolds by itself.

Uppababy - wheels great but I'm not sure it's comfortable for the baby, there's no cushion for the tush. :haha:


----------



## marie44

Sarah - the 12 week test is just an u/s with bw like you had but if the results come back with a certain risk, they follow up with an amnio & take some fluid from the sac to test ( i think) which has a risk of mc. It makes no sense for me to do the 1st test if it won't affect our decision to have the babies. I guess it could help you be prepared but in the baby stage at least, a DS baby still requires the same care, maybe more medical follow-up if there are issues. I worked with DS adults for a year and there is such a range. There were a few that were completely independent, could read & write & held jobs and there were a few that needed constant care. Honestly, this pg is going to be so many appts and so much work missed, if i can avoid a test or 2 i'm going to do it. Hope your bump shows up soon :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - I didn't go for very long, my main goal was to look at all the strollers out there. There was lots of stuff there though and good deals. We bought some of our first baby purchases - best buy was the seat protector for your car so a car seat doesn't damage your leather from the babiesrus stall. Its regular $30 we got for $15. We also got a few fun contraptions, like a baby food smoosher that can smush bananas and stuff so baby can eat comfortably. Was a lot of fun to go as it was our first time looking at anything baby related not online... made things feel real. 

Any ideas on the Skate? i find it so similar to the uppababy, the big difference I see is that the skate's bassinet can have an adjustable back in the bassinet so that baby doesn't always have to be at a full recline - I think thats a neat feature.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I actually love the fact that the majority of you lovelies are further along then me as it means I can get all the tips and advice ;)

I for one definitely have a bump but it is just 24/7 bloat :haha:


----------



## urchin

I was in love with the cameleon - til I read the reviews online ... then I switched allegiance to the iCandy peach in double time!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urch if you don't mind me being so cheeky how much did you pick your icandy up for?


----------



## Care76

Dis, the Skate is what I will be getting. Although I want the one where the bassinet and seat are one. But they are so smooth and easy to maneuver, but they have nice thick padding for LO. I love that the seat goes up and down so you don't have to bend too far or they can sit at a table. The i'coo Pacific (and I can't remember the new models name) does that too, but not much padding. And you can get the jumper seat for it if you want a double down the road, and they are very inexpensive. 

UppaBaby Vista is nice too, but I prefer the Skate. I am not an Orbit fan personally. Whatever you get will have to be right for you for personal reasons. 

Urch, I like the icandy peach and Strawberry. The Strawberry reminds me of the Skate. I have heard people complain about parts always breaking though, but maybe they are different in NA. 

I am in NY visiting my family. I did go shopping for maternity clothes while here. Even where I am the Motherhood is out about half an hour and after my 4 hour drive and the drive home I do not want to be in the car very long. So I just went to Old Navy. They had some really cute things though.They have a sale on and I am wondering if I should go back. 

My belly has just popped all of a sudden! I still feel like I look like I have eaten too much though since I still have a bump below and above my belly button. My sister thinks because I am only a bit taller than her and our torso is so short, that it's because our intestines and organs have nowhere to go. She was all out front, huge though because she is so tiny. We are not biologically related though so who knows.


----------



## sarahincanada

marie ahhh I see, I was wondering if where you live the initial tests are more invasive. so its the same as here, and I agree why bother. I did it just for the scan as I couldnt wait till 18 weeks, but you are getting lots of scans already :thumbup:

yay for popping care! I feel that when I have a belly it will all feel more real. Im definitely expanding and theres a little roundness underneath my belly button, but I want that pop and harder bump and I want it now :gun::rofl:

off to the baby show, have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Don't worry Sarah, you will get your pop eventually :awww:

Can't join in much on the stroller conversation since there aren't as many options for twins. I can't see needing a stroller terribly much. I plan to use a snap n go for the first few months and just drop in the infant seats. Beyond that I plan to get a jogging double stroller for use for walks or trips to the zoo and my sister will let me use her tandem double for the rare shopping trip where the jogger isn't practical. 

I'm having an awful time finding crib bedding I like. Some I've loved online I've hated once seeing them in person. Hoping I'll have better luck once I know what they are.

Horrible time sleeping last night. Woke up around 230 and never really got back to sleep :sleep:


----------



## urchin

Don't mind at all FF - I got it for £260, but that was a rare bargain. That was just for the seat though, no carrycot. 
I got it off Preloved - tends to be a lot cheaper than ebay :thumbup:

I don't know about the Strawberry Care, but I've not heard any complaints about the Peach (except that it is very expensive to buy new!)

I've definitely popped - in fact I popped a long time ago ... I've still got a B-shaped belly, but I'm also putting that down to my innards all being pushed up too (interestingly, I'm also short-bodied - I wonder if this is a regular thing for those of us with high waists???)


----------



## marie44

Care - where in ny does the family live? I live by nyc but dh is working in oswego by lake ontario now...probably nowhere close but i figured i'd ask.

Mrs.bear - i'm probaby going to get a stroller where one seat is behind the other. A friend of dh who had twins initially had the side by side stroller and she said she got stopped too much every walk and it was too wide for certain turns. She switched strollers and didn't get stopped as much. I don't think i'd mind the attention that much but if you can't get where you need to go, i could see that being annoying.
I seem to get the insomnia about once a week so i guess that's not too bad.

Dh is still in the doghouse. I decided i will pull the rest of the $ from the savings acct and pay off all of the credit cards so we will be at $0. I want him to see how bad it really is so maybe he will pay the $ back & start saving better. I don't like getting rid of my security net, but i'd rather it go somewhere important. I am still waiting for my ivf bill. My insurance co is deciding how much of it they're going to cover. FX it's a lot of it!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Marie I know it will be harsh giving up the safety net but I definitely think that you are doing the right thing :thumbup:

Urchin, thanks hun :thumbup: Still considering the britax b smart as we tried it out with Sprout and were quite impressed. I think we will pop down to the mahoosive babies r us in Southampton and try a few out and then maybe scour preloved, gumtree and ebay.


----------



## Care76

Marie, I am in western NY about 30mins south west of Buffalo (going out towards some of the ski resorts). I grew up in Boston NY which is so small but beautiful. My dad is now about 10mins from there in Orchard Park (where the Bills play). Two of my sisters live in Hamburg just down the road. I don't know where your DH is, but when I go home we are near lake Ontario for more than half the drive.

I have to share my bump, but I don't want to do it in the bump thread. So I am sharing with you lovely ladies. Hope you don't mind! I think the mat clothes make me look more pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-29 09.48.06-1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## urchin

Nice bump Care :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Nice bump :thumbup: There is definitely something about mat clothes that make us look more preggo

Marie - I agree that you are doing the right thing. Plus you won't have to wonder when the next time could be if there isn't anything in there for him to take.

As far as getting stopped, my sister got stopped with her twins all the time. Not so much now that they are 3 but a lot when they were younger. I didn't notice much difference based on stroller though. I guess the snap n go was worse because there were obviously both infants, whereas in the other strollers people had to actually look.


----------



## Care76

Thanks ladies! I feel so much more comfortable in the mat clothes. I look pregnant instead of just getting fat, which is how I feel in my regular clothes. 

I am home now. So tired from the car ride yesterday and not sleeping in my bed. I still woke up at 6am though. I would love to sleep in till like 8! It was nice to see some of my nieces and one of my nephews and my dad and step mom. I wanted to do more shopping as I went to kohls yesterday for running shoes (they have the best sales). My dad went with me though and I didn't want to drag him off to look at clothes. Gosh, I wish we had the deals up here like they do in the US. I bought my DH and I running shoes (we don't run, just walk) and saved about $150.

I hope everybody had a great weekend!


----------



## kleinfor3

I so got lost in the stroller talk! I need to reread posts when I have time! I know I need something lightweight and that stores flat and doesn't take up too much space. It looks like those are only available w/o the carseat option. I'm torn. I suppose a trip to Babies & Us will help me decide. After they outgrow the infant carseat, the travel stroller is just too BIG and pointless to me. Is there some option I am missing?

Care-Beautiful Bump! I thought it was just me that thought mat. clothes made me look bigger, so glad I'm not loosing my mind!

Last FS appt today. Stopped progesterone Friday night :/ Hope everything is alright in there! Be back in a bit with an update! FX


----------



## Care76

Klein, the Baby Jogger City Mini is super light and easy to fold. I don't think they work with car seats and the seats are made for 6+ months. I am not sure how light is lightweight for you, but you are right, travel systems are usually bulkier. 

There is a YouTube channel called BabyGizmo and she does tons of stroller reviews. She gives specifics like weight, seat heights, and shows you if they work with a car seat and how they fold up. They are very good reviews. Maybe check them out. I watched about 1000 stroller reviews lol. Lots of BG and lots of random ones.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im getting a little bump :thumbup:

I went to a baby show yesterday and it was funny as I kept wanting to rub my stomach and I thought it was just because there were so many big bumps there :haha: but when I got home I looked in the mirror and theres definitely a more rounder, harder belly popped out, like overnight! care yours looks so cute, I cant wait for us all to have massive bumps!!

dis I got those same car protectors! so excited as I got some gdiapers at the show for 15% off (I already knew what I wanted and was getting from their online store, so happy to get 15% off) and a few clothes and bits. I saw these lovely plush toys I fell in love with, but they were $120 each!

I told my MIL yesterday I might find out gender next week and not tell anyone, she was saying dont and we should find out as a couple (at birth!) making me feel bad. I did feel odd about doing it so now Im back on trying to stay on team yellow :dohh:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - I don't think that its wrong for you to find out and not DH. I don't think anyone should persuade your decision either way :)

On weekends I'm also a cake decorator, and a bit of a cake snob, so will be making my own baby shower cake. I'm thinking DH and I will find out gender on May 28th (my scan) and not tell family. I'll dye the cake batter either pink or blue, and everyone can find out at the shower when we cut into the cake :)

Sarah, one thing I've heard of is to get your ultrasound tech to write down the gender on a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. Give that envelope to whomever will be planning your baby shower, and they can ask the baker to dye the cake or inner filling pink or blue. That way you'll find out as a surprise when you cut into the cake :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh, I think I've finally kicked my morning sickness. Im still taking diclectin to be on the safe side, but I haven't thrown up in 4 days - which is a record since I turned 6 weeks. Haven't felt that all day nausea feel either. 

The only problem is I still have no appetite - not hungry at all and no food sounds appealing. Does anyone else have this problem? I could go all day without eating.


----------



## urchin

I'm not very hungry either Dis - or at least, I do get hungry but I can't eat much because my stomach is all squushed up - so I am completely full after a very small portion


----------



## sarahincanada

dis I think thats a lovely idea for you! and yes Ive heard about the cake thing, but hubby is adamant he wants to find out at birth!! also Im not doing a shower, I grew up in uk and not really used to them, Id prefer people to just buy something when bub is born (their choice, not things Im requesting, Ill buy all that!)

yay for the sickness....Im off the diclectin completely now, at first I felt sensitive but its been about 2 weeks and I feel good and my appetite is better.....so give it a week or 2. I still dont have a huge appetite....I get hungry easy now but cant eat much. Im still at my same weight after losing 10 lbs, MW said to expect a pound per week from 20 weeks. but like I mentioned before thats 20 lbs, minus the 10lbs Im down, so technically I might only be 10 lbs up at birth. and then hopefully will drop that from the baby, placenta etc. I suppose being in the overweight catagory when getting pregnant means you just dont gain as much fat.


----------



## sarahincanada

ha urch I just said the same thing....get hungry but eating smaller.

and yay we are onions!!


----------



## urchin

We are :D
Though I have a bag of onions and there are pretty tiddly ones in there - certainly a lot smaller than some of the avocados I've met :rofl:


----------



## marie44

Care - love the bump! It's nice to look pg & not just bloated anymore.

Dis - i love the cake idea so much! I really wish i could do it at the baby shower but i want gender specific things on the registry. Maybe i could have a small pre- baby shower with just close family & friends & do it bc it sounds like so much fun. I'm tearing up thinking about it. I'd need 2 cakes though.
Glad MS is gone for you. I am hungry all the time since day 1 so i haven't encountered your problem yet. Maybe all of the MS has made you resent those foods? I don't know.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - glad the MS is finally fading. I still get the odd day of nausea but not very often. I didn't really start wanting to eat till the past few days but it is still a lot of little snacks here and there. 

Sarah and Urch - I'm not an onion til tomorrow :brat:

Sarah - I've finally put a couple of pounds back on but I lost 17 so I don't know if I should consider that pregnancy weight or just stabilizing and finally eating more again :shrug:. Yay for getting your bump! :happydance:. Shame on MIL for trying to make you feel bad :growlmad: Sounds like she is probably just taking DHs side. He would be the one choosing to wait, not you refusing to tell him after all. How is you wanting to know any more/less important than his waiting? As long as you don't tell what difference does it make if you know first. It isn't any more fair that you have to wait if that isn't what you want either. I say do what you want to do, whatever that is, and don't tell MIL anything :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

You're a pre-onion MrsB :D


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-I think it's fine you finding out and dh not, being married is about compromise and sometimes you just don't agree on the same thing, so you compromise! It's not MIL's business! As nice as she may be...STAY OUT OF IT lol.
So glad your getting your longed for bump! It is amazing how they just pop out one night. Mine did the same thing this time.

Mrs B-Pre-onion is much better than plum :wacko:

Dis-So happy your not sick anymore! I think...maybe...mine is letting up some. Wonderful feeling!
So great you do cakes! I'm jealous lol I always watch the cake bake shows. It looks so much fun! 
I baked cupcakes and dyed the batter pink and blue, I iced them in white and chocolate and after the u/s appt called everyone and told them which one to eat when I was preggo w DD.

I will have to check out those reviews! Thanks for letting me know! I have never heard of a baby show :shrug: That would be cool to go to. We live in a small town area so maybe that's why. :shrug: We do have bridal shows though.

12w1d Dr Update-
Baby measured 13w (man what do you have to do to get a due date change these days lol!)
HB 158
Waiting for progesterone levels, nurse said that if they were going to drop the bloodwork should show it today. She said they are going to recheck me Monday and then hopefully I will be an official progesterone graduate. 
So glad they are going the extra mile to ease my worry. They are AWESOME!


----------



## kleinfor3

progest level update, today's was a 33. They seem pleased and will recheck Monday.


----------



## sienna1

Hi everyone! I've been so bad about posting. 5 more weeks of school then I get the summer to do nothing!

Klein- yay for a great scan.

Sarah - Congrats on your bump!

Marie - starting in week 9 my appetite went out of control. I'm hungry for a meal every 2-3 hours. Tomorrow I'll be 10 weeks and I've gained 3 pounds already since my BFP.

Today's my last day of progesterone and aspirin! I wish I could have a drink to celebrate the end of the entire shot/drug cycle. We have a final appt with the RE on Thursday. I feel so lucky to have worked with a small, great clinic.


----------



## urchin

Hi Klein :hi:
Levels are looking good :thumbup:
I don't know why they didn't move your DD - they shifted mine forwards a couple of days at my 12 wk scan, which made no sense to me as I know exactly when conception took place! As far as I'm concerned, Eenie was just having a wee growth spurt :D

Nice to see you sienna - and congrats on reaching the end of your meds - you'll have to store up the celebratory drink for a few months though :D

Mrs B - you must be an onion today :dance:

AFM, the sickness just won't go away ... I have a horrible feeling that it has settled in for the duration :(
On a brighter note, I'm off to meet up with my mum today for lunch. She's not seen me since I've had a bump - so I am wearing horizontal stripes to make it look as obvious as possible :rofl:


----------



## Care76

Have a great lunch with your mum Urch! Show off that bump. ;) I am sorry your MS hasn't let up.

Sienna, yay for being off progesterone and aspirin! Glad you are doing well. 

Klein, awesome U/S! My OB never changed my date either. Nice levels too. It was good that they checked them. My OB wouldn't. He said there was no need. If I were still at the clinic maybe things would have been different. 

Dis, I am glad the MS is going away! 

My MS has been almost gone, but last night it got pretty bad. It is supposed to be nice out today and if I get my work done I am hoping to go for a walk.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sienna - yay for getting off meds and graduating from the RE :yay:

Urch - sorry you are still feeling bad but yay for showing off the bump :thumbup: I'm so trained to avoid horizontal stripes but my sister said this was the time to go for them and flaunt it :haha:

Care - hope the MS goes away for good soon

Klein - congrats on a great scan :happydance:


And I'm officially an onion! woo hoo! :wohoo: Only 2 days til next ultrasound. I hope they cooperate and we can find out what they are...


----------



## urchin

Oh wow Mrs B! we've got another 17 days to wait til our next US ... am soooo very jealous!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - yeah, one benefit of twins is I will get lots of ultrasounds. The wait is still driving me crazy though. i don't know what I would do if I only got one or two :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay so excited for your ultrasound this week!

mine is in 6 days :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

OMG can't believe your scans are soo sooon! So jealous! I have 27 days to wait, its so long I decided to get a ticker!

I don't know how you'll hold out on the gender Sarah. I love online shopping, especially on discount sites like hautelook.com and beyondtherack.com - there's always such cute baby clothing on there that it just kills me not knowing what I can get!!


----------



## Teta81

Funny you say that dis, bc that's one of the reasons I didn't find out with dd and I'm not finding out this time. I will buy WAY too much if I know!! Not knowing really helps me control myself! 

I go for my 16 week blood work tomorrow, I haven't made my ultrasound appointment yet bc I'm hoping at my ob appt on Monday I will be able to talk my dr into sending me to a high risk office perinatologist for it, instead of just a regular radiology place where I would have to go. I know the ob well since I work with him in the hospital, so I'm really hoping that I can convince him! 

For everyone currently obsessed with stroller selection; I'm obsessed with double strollers and currently have it narrowed down to 2, but I have the bumbleride indie for DD and we love it. If you are looking for a jogging like stroller that is not huge and bulky and can also work as an every day stroller it's perfect. We have used it since the day dd was born as it has a car seat attachment, and she was able to sit in the seat also bc it lays flat. She is 2 and still falls asleep every time we start pushing it! We are probably going to be getting the double version of it now. We also have a maclaren umbrella stroller which is great too


----------



## sarahincanada

ha teta thats a good way to look at it!! dis I do have moments of really wanting to know, but really they dont need much the first month and so I will do lots of online shopping when bub is born, gifts from family, or physical shopping if I can manage it! hubby is taking 3 weeks off so Im hoping I wont be too run down. I change my mind every day, somedays I really want to wait as perhaps when Im in labour the excitement of not knowing will keep me going! Ive already got a lot of gender neutral stuff so I will try to keep following the yellow path!

thanks to everyone who commented on MIL and that she should mind her business, I agree although I think deepdown I want to do this as a couple and me knowing and him not does feel odd so I think her saying it just reinforced my doubt. If I manage to hold out then I want to find out for the 2nd and hubby agreed to that.

my mum is arriving for a month tomorrow to stay with me so I think she will persuade me not to find out too!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sarah your having your Mum stay for a whole month?!? I would kill my mother if she stayed for more then a day :haha:

Urch hope you had an enjoyable lunch with your ma :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

ha yes, she lives in england and so she comes 2x a year. We get on well so its ok :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Yay for onions!!!! Woot woot! 

I am so jealous, my scan is the 23rd. I am so excited to find out the gender of your babies Mrs.Bear! 

That is nice Sarah that your mom is visiting. You must miss her and her you. I don't think I could live far from my mom. If I moved I am sure she would move too. I hope you have a great visit! 

AFM, I think I might have felt bubs move! I am not really sure if it was some kind of fluke though. It didn't feel like a flutter like some people say. I was bent over and all squished up and I felt this bang, bang, bang... bang, bang. Almost like it could have been my heartbeat, but much harder and irregular. Then it was gone. I went and got my doppler and found the HB right where I felt it (it was over to the left). The HB was between 150-189, so super fast. I wonder if my little bubs was doing some aerobics? :lol:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Care that sounds amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm sure that was it Care - yay for baby aerobics :yipee:


----------



## marie44

Care - sounds so exciting! My hbs are 165 & 176, are they fast? I know she said it was good but i don't know what # i'm looking for.

Sienna - glad someone else is overeating too. It really is just being hungry every 3 hours or so which makes for a lot of meals. I think i gained 3 lbs too but i'll have to weigh in the morning. I'm more worried about not gaining enough so i can always scale back later on if i gain too much.

Sarah - finding out the gender is a personal choice between you & dh so the family shoul not be influencing you. 

AFM - i may be giving the news to immediate family earlier than planned. My grandmother has been really sick and not sure if she will ever fully recover. I think some good news might cheer everyone up in this difficult time. I'll be 10 wks next week so maybe then.


----------



## urchin

Morning my lovelies :hi:

I'm also getting the odd strange little feeling in my belly - I'm not 100% sure it's Eenie, but who knows :shrug:

Today I have set myself the task of painting the hall and stairs - I have a bit of sanding to do first, then I want to get a coat of emulsion on. If I'm feeling particularly energetic I might do two!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Urchin are you still off work?

My task for the day is cleaning the house from top to bottom :wacko: I am not looking forward to it as things have really slipped since falling pregnant :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Yeah - I go back after the bank holiday FF
I wanted to give myself time to get my strength back - as opposed to going back the second I could scrape myself off the sofa

I usually bounce back very quickly from being ill, but I think if I go back before I'm fighting fit, I will just go down with something else


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds very wise to me :thumbup:

Only managed with half the cleaning, back started hurting and I thought I better not push it :wacko: Was just finishing up and then Cookie decided to do a secret poop and traipse through it all over the white carpet :growlmad: Mask and gloves were definitely needed!


----------



## urchin

There's a good reason we have no carpets downstairs FF - actually 3 good reasons!

(we also don't have carpet upstairs, but that will change - downstairs however remains strictly moppable :thumbup: )


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Now that is a good plan! We have a new build so although we got to pick our flooring it was carpet choice only - seemed rather wasteful pulling it up for laminate as it is only 2 years old :wacko:


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-Glad you didn't over do it and stopped. that stinks about the mess! literally lol :haha:

Urchin-Good luck painting! So jealous, I wish I felt that good :dohh:

Sierra & Marie- I have to eat every few hours or I get sick:wacko: It's hard for me though b/c I really don't want to eat, nothing looks good :growlmad: if I don't I start dry heaving, so I shove food down anyway and hope for the best :thumbup:

Marie-I don't blame you for wanting to cheer her up. I say go for it! Good luck and give us all the fun details :flower:

Care-Sounds like aquarobics to me :haha: Have you felt anything since then? I thought I felt something when I was finding the hb the other day but haven't felt anything since :shrug:

Mrs. B- I cannot believe it's time for your gender scan :happydance: Can't wait to see what your having!!! 

We're still wanting to stay on team yellow! It's amazing to think that if we were finding out that it would be around 6 weeks away. Time is moving on! Slowly but surely! 

We have carpet mostly, we actually replaced it last fall and I couldn't decide if I wanted hardwood or carpet. I hate rugs so I wouldn't have rugs and hardwood. Of course we were ttc and I couldn't imagine a little one trying to crawl etc on anything but carpet. So I put my hardwood off for a few more years lol. I do love my carpet though, we've had tons of compliments on it. It's due a shampooing soon, I WON'T be loving it then.

I have ZERO energy to clean house or do anything. I really hope I start to feel better in the next few weeks. I feel so guilty not being able to enjoy the pregnancy due to feeling like crap all the time.:cry: DD asked if I would go outside and watch her play last night as I was laying on the couch feeling so nauseous and trying to sleep it off. She said, we never get to do anything fun since you've been pregnant :cry: Then I'm so moody, constantly yelling at the kids and dh. I'm ashamed of how I act but I honestly can't control it! I feel the horomones rising and BOOM I explode.:growlmad: UGH. I hope the 2nd trimester is easier. I don't know if they can put up with me any longer :( I do try to relax and enjoy finding the hb everyday on my doppler. That makes it all worth it :)

What size are the 'z' (maybe zophran?) pills you all are taking for nausea/throwing up? I have the compounded pheneragan and it's not working.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Klein :hugs:

I really hope that things improve for you :hugs: I would personally give my left arm right now for some re-assuring symptoms :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - zofran is about the size of a baby aspirin so not big at all. hope you feel better soon. I started feeling better around 13 weeks so hopefully things will improve shortly. I got my energy back some around the same time I started the iron supplements so don't know if that is why or if it would have come back by then anyway :shrug:


I have hardwood in everything but where the nursery will be and I plan to have DH take out that carpet since it was here when I moved in and not keen on having babies crawling on who knows what that the previous weirdo owners did in that room. It is a small room so won't be much to recarpet. But I may leave it hardwood and put down a fun throw rug instead.

I really hope they can tell gender tomorrow. I think I will have better direction with planning after I know. If not I will have to wait 4 more weeks til my 21 week scan for another peek. At least with multiples we get more than one shot to check out 'the goods'


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-I can remember those days when I was begging for symptoms. :)

Mrs. Bear-A baby asprin I might can do! I will ask the doc for some of that on Tuesday. 

I so hope you don't have any modesty issues! FX they are sprawled eagle. Can't wait to hear! How long will you keep us waiting, what time is your appt?!?!


----------



## Teta81

Good luck today mrs bear!! Drink a cold mountain dew before your appointment so that those babies are doing flips for you! (people swear by it to help find out the gender!)


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck mrs bear, so excited for you!!

good news, got my screening results back: negative with a 1 in 94,000 chance of downs. much better than the 1 in 100 my age group has. I wouldnt have done anything further and just did it for the ultrasound, but good to know I cant have any indicators for it to rise that high. Just want to have the scan on monday and know everything looks to be growing well, then I might actually believe this is happening!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay Sarah so happy to hear your results!

I'm doing my 16w blood work on Saturday so hopefully I get results soon :)

Can't wait to hear genders today Mrs Bear!

Is it sad to want to be able to wear mat clothes? Allll my old clothes still fit perfectly :(


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dis3tend, I admit to searching ebay for some pretty maternity dresses and I am months off needing it! ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - great news :happydance:

Klein - I don't have bad modesty issues, especially after everyone has been poking around through IVF, etc :haha: DH is actually more modest than I am. Hopefully they take after me :thumbup:

Teta - Thanks for the tip, hadn't even thought of drinking something to get them active 

My scan isn't til 3pm Eastern time so still a while to wait. I have a Dr appt after so probably will be sometime tonight before I can post what we find out, if anything. FX I have two big pieces of info to post :yellow::yellow:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Care I am so excited!


----------



## Care76

Sarah, that is such great news! I am kind of worried for our next U/S because we haven't had one since 8w4d and they can't tell much at that point. I just want to see that bubs is healthy.

Mrs.Bear, I am so excited! Hopefully by the time I get home you will have posted your results!


----------



## sarahincanada

care I feel the same, the 11 week one they measured but everything is so small, the 18 week will be so much more detailed and Im just terrified they will find something. I just want it over then hopefully getting a big bump and feeling bub.


----------



## urchin

I've been wearing maternity trousers since i was about 8 weeks :D
At that point I expect it was all bloat - but they were still much more comfy!

Mrs Bear - that's so exciting! I've just asked my friend Google, and he tells me that 15:00 EST = 20:00 GMT
Soooo hopefully us UKers will know before bedtime!

I've also lost all modesty when it comes to airing my chuff ... it seems like the world and his wife have been up there now, so what's a few more? :rofl:


----------



## Teta81

Sarah- that's such great news and one less thing to have to worry about! :thumbup: I had my 2nd set of bloodwork yesterday and they said they will be calling me tomorrow with the results which I was excited about!!!

Dis- I have been in all maternity clothes for weeks now, my body seems to think my butt and thighs are pregnant so nothing fits :haha: I love my maternity clothes and couldn't wait to break them out! I am definitely not the in group who can't eat. If I don't eat every 3 hours I get nauseous, light headed, and so tired I can't move. And I don't mean a little snack I mean something substantial. I have been feeling much better the past week or 2 though, but I'm hoping my appetite calms down too! 

I officially made my next ultrasound appointment, May 23! So less than 3 weeks :happydance: I'm hoping to get my ob to sneak a quick peak at the office on Monday too which would be exciting!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well according to hospital measurements I am only 6+5 weeks but my GP has put me at 7+6 and I am supposed to have booked my midwife checking in appointment for 8 weeks :wacko: I know it sounds ridiculous but last time we lost the baby a few days before my checking in appointment and now I am scared to make it! I know it is completely ridiculous and I can't keep putting it off but I can't help it :(


----------



## urchin

I know that feeling exactly FF
I didn't go and officially tell my GP until after my 8 week scan


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B-We need lots of pics too!

FF-I see and can totally relate to you wanting to put off scheduling the appt. I felt the same hesitations in this pregnancy as I did with my losses. Once you get past that hurdle then it does get easier.

Ok, I'm a photographer and I have a picture obsession lol. I have had my interest sparked in birth photography. I am completely aww stricken by the pictures I have seen. The level of emotion is breathtakingly beautiful. I have BFF's who are also photographers and I am talking it over with them to photograph the birth of our baby. My only hesitation at this point is, unless my doc has changed the rules, only 2 people can be in during delivery. Of course DH, and my mom has been there for the birth of both of my kids. SO, I hate to kick her out for the photographer lol. Is anyone else considering having their birth photographed or am I the only crazy one?!?!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

"And for a moment the whole world, revolved around one boy and one girl" :oneofeach:

One Boy, One Girl - by Collin Raye


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrZQd2xlYzQ

Cervix measuring good at 4.5cm so that is good news too :thumbup:


FF - your hesitation is completely understandable. measurements can be hard in early scans so try not to let that worry you :hugs:

Klein - my hospital won't allow photo/video during delivery, only after. be sure to check policies where you are going to make sure they will allow a photographer


----------



## Teta81

Bear that is the most perfect news ever!!! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations, you must be beyond ecstatic!!!!


----------



## Care76

Awww, that is the perfect family right there! How exciting, congrats! Were they cuddled up together or was one kicking the other in the face? I think it would be so cool to see how they interact in the womb.

I had other things to reply but I am on my phone and they were on the previous page so I will do it later.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Today they were looking at each other so most shots were either of their heads or their bums. The pictures of 'the goods' were taken from underneath :haha:. I'll try to get some of the scan pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## urchin

Fantatic news Mrs B - team purple FTW!

and may I take this opportunity to wish you all a happy Star Wars day...

May 4th be with you!


----------



## Care76

Hahaha Urch. Mrs.B could name the twins Luke and Leia. :haha:

Teta, my U/S is also may 23!!! :happydance: Mine is 9:30 am EST, when is yours?

FF, I understand. Even though I am different since I have never been pregnant (except maybe days with a chemical), I have been waiting for over 12 years and it seems surreal. I am scared that once I believe everything is ok (like with my boys as we were confident they were never leaving), something will happen. I hate feeling like that. I also have flip days where I know everything will be fine and that this baby will be healthy and home with us in the fall. 

Klein, I never thought of a professional photographer actually, but it is a cool idea. I wouldn't want to take away from somebody else being there. I know for sure it will be my DH and my mom. 

Have any of you had anybody else go in to the U/S room with you and your OH? So there would be two others besides myself. My mom really wants to go, and this U/S is the first since our 8 week so my husband definitely wants to be there (plus we hope to find out the gender). My mom has never been to a pregnancy U/S seeing that she never had any babies and I am her only child. We are hoping they won't mind her coming in. My DH says we won't have any problems and that he will make sure my mom is able to come too (he is very persuasive), but I am not sure.

Bubs is an avocado today! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Yaaay for avocados Care!

Each hospital has their own rules regarding how many ppl can be in the US room at once - but you could always go in with hubby, and then when he's had a good gawp swap him over with your mum?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Yay Bear :dance: Team Purple is amazing :cloud9:

So many gender scans coming up!

I have decided to be brave and phone to make an appointment at some point this afternoon :wacko:

I like the idea of a photographer for immediately after birth but not too keen on during :wacko: That said I will probably just ask my cousin or DH (my birthing team :wacko:) to take random snaps and convert them to sepia/black or white. Colour photo's would detract somewhat from the beauty of the whole event for me :haha:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yayy Mrs.Bear, great news!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-Oh yea black & white will be my choice. I will edit any parts out as needed lol. I don't think there will be alot of those type of pics going on. I want pics of the waiting and the clock and all the amazing little details. It will be my last planned birth, Lord Willing. I want to soak it all in! OMG...The holding up of the baby and announcing the gender I will be so looking forward to! Even though I've seen it done a million times on tv...I can't even imagine it in person. WOW :) 

Care- I think it will be amazing for your mom to go. For my DD we had 3 people in the u/s room, 4 including me lol. Check with the rules and maybe make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If further proof was needed that the NHS are severely cutting funding when it comes to early pregnancy care, I have it :growlmad: Everything is now done over the telephone and you won't even hear from a midwife until at least 11 weeks (and even that is on the phone!) They will then tell you when your 13 week scan is going to be!

I suffer from very low blood pressure in pregnancy but because it is so common I'm not going to be monitored. Worryingly though they did ask about downs syndrome in the family, we have it on my maternal side. I had no idea it was hereditary :( I am only a few months younger then my auntie was when she conceived my cousin that suffered with downs syndrome so am now a bit worried :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody! :flower:

Care - I actually worked with a woman a few years ago who had boy/girl twins and we joked she should name them Luke and Leia :haha:. We still refer to them as that when we run into each other. Oddly enough, especially for our generation, DH doesn't really care for Star Wars :shrug: It is very strange.

My OB policy is two in the ultrasound room with you and absolutely no children. I don't know how hard core they are on the policy but that is what is on the paperwork as the official rules. I would suspect they will let you have more than DH in there unless the room is super tiny. You can always tag team if they won't let you bring both. I plan to bring my mom to a later u/s since I wanted it just DH and I to find the gender. 

FF and Klein - I agree b&w is the way to go. Most of my wedding prints were b&w too. Not likely to have any birth photos for me though. DH hates having his picture taken and we will probably have a c-section anyway.

FF - sorry NHS is jerking you around. Would you be able to get a home blood pressure monitor so you can keep an eye on it yourself? Re: downs - from what I understand the inherited version of downs is a small percentage of cases so try not to get too worried about that just yet. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear one of each, how amazing!!! omg I soooo want to find out on monday but keep changing my mind, wont decide until in the room.


----------



## marie44

Mrs.bear- how perfect team purple! Were you totally shocked?

Sarah - congrats on your results

FF - i know you're nervous but you just have to believe everything will be fine. This whole process is so scary if you think about it too much. 

AFM - i haven't got MS yet but i'm on such a huge cocktail of vitamins that i feel nauseous after taking them all. It goes away in an hour or so but i'm hating it. I may have to stagger them out through the day. I don't know.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I wasn't shocked - more relieved. I have always wanted a girl and I knew DH wanted a boy badly even though he wouldn't say so. They said the boy first so I was super nervous waiting to hear what baby B was but all worked out :thumbup:

Sarah - whatever you decide is the right decision, so don't let DH or MIL make you feel guilty about finding out if that is what you want and if it isn't then that is right too :hugs:

Marie - definitely space them out. I have to take my calcium separate from the iron because they said it doesn't absorb as well. Other than that I take prenatal in the morning with calcium and part of the extra folic then have iron with lunch dinner and take the rest of the folic before bed. Too much at one time can definitely unsettle the tummy.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks mrs bear, I keep changing my mind myself so it doesnt help. I talked to them yesterday mentioning all Id been through and how wonderful it would be to have the news in a few days, so I think they understood more. but some of me wants to wait, grrrrr Im a typical libran, always weighing up the odds.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - I'm not a libra, but I'm like you. I want to know sooo badly about gender, but kinda want to wait too!

Maybe I'll ask them to write it down, and if it really drives me crazy I'll look at it later.... I don't know. It would be pretty awesome to find out in the delivery room, but then its already overwhelming just seeing your baby for the first time - so is the gender excitement going to be pushed aside? I dont know!


----------



## Teta81

Sarah I don't think you will be sorry with your decision either way. I've never known anyone to say they wish they had or hadn't found out. You will be so excited for that moment either way!!

I got my screening results back and the results are negative. 1/1000 chance for downs syndrome and trisomy 18. :thumbup: One more things to check off as a relief! One more major hurdle in 19 days to feeling like this is really going to happen! So excited for everyone!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Marie have you had any morning sickness?

Sarah I agree, you will be happy with whatever you decide :cloud9:


----------



## urchin

FF - it's definitely a postcode lottery ... My midwife came out to see me at about 11 weeks. I don't think I'd be happy with just a phone call :((

I think getting your own BP monitor would be a good idea - _they_ might think it's common enough not to bother with, but this is _your_ health and _your_ baby - not theirs!

I really don't know how people manage to stay team yellow - I'm bursting to know if Eenie is a boy or a girl!
.... and I don't understand what the big deal is about saving the surprise for the delivery room??? The day Eenie is born, I get to meet _Eenie_! That in itself is so special and exciting that the sex will just be an also-ran :shrug:

But if I find out at a scan, it will be super exciting all by itself and I will be able to enjoy the excitement a lot more.

It's kinda like saving your easter egg for christmas ... The easter egg will still be nice, but really, are you going to appreciate it amongst all of your christmas presents???


----------



## Care76

MrsB, I am not a huge SW fan either. I am a geek though, but for some reason I am not too crazy about it like others are. I am more into Star Trek, Lord of the Rings, and I am very big into The Wheel of Time (a fantasy series), like hugely obsessed. I used to read a lot, but with these horrid headaches and migraines, I hardly do anymore. It is very sad, I have only read about 10 books this year and I average 100-150 a year. 

FF, I am sorry you aren't being seen. That is sad. I was seen at 6 weeks by my midwife and OB (before I fully transferred to my midwife I saw the OB). I know girls out west in Canada that aren't getting seen until 30 weeks! Can you imagine? Try not to worry too much about the downs. I don't know any of my family history with being adopted and it can be hard not knowing for things like this. But sometimes I am glad I don't know so I don't worry. Lets pray your baby will be perfectly healthy. 

I am glad I am not torn about knowing the gender. My DH and I decided before we were pregnant that we would find out. His dad tried to talk me out of finding out, and I was like no way. I have waited almost 13 years for this baby and I think I have been patient enough. But now his dad keeps asking when we find out, so I think he is getting excited.

Teta, woohoo! Great numbers. 

Urch, I like the Easter egg analogy. I agree. 

We are not having the U/S at the OB since I requested not to have my U/S with him. First, he never explains anything to me AT ALL. Second, he is usually 1-3 hours behind and my husband has to leave our booth at the market so I don't want him to be gone too long. Third, his space is so cramped and I know he would have a problem with my mom coming in, where the clinic is usually more laid back. 

I feel great today. My headache is mild and no nausea! I have cleaned and cooked twice today (even meat, peameal bacon, yum). Not sure if I can do meat for dinner though. It still turns my stomach.


----------



## sarahincanada

my friend who didnt find out did say during a very painful labour the excitement of not knowing got her through....I would think you would be excited to just meet them too, but perhaps the added unknown would be more of an incentive. I was saying to my MIL who said about the surprise at birth 'but it will be a surprise if they tell me on monday' as I do also think whats the big deal about waiting. and its a nice piece of info to have now while you are waiting and cooking! I think my hesitation is more that hubby doesnt want to know, and Id like to find out as a couple.


----------



## kleinfor3

Lol, for me it's exciting not to find out. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST OR SECOND, I'D NEVER WANT TO BE ON TEAM YELLOW. I would HAVE to know, I'm a planner so for me wanting to be on team yellow it's very unusual. If I was dying to have one of a specific gender, I'd have to find out to so I wouldn't feel disappointed or let down at the birth. 

Since I have one of each and it's the last one...Keeping everything a surprise and keeping everyone in suspense just seem like more fun lol. Even though everyone is trying to pressure me to find out. I'm sticking to my guns! Go team yellow!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I guess because we are so early on no-one has mentioned if we will find out the sex. We will be staying on team yellow as I think it is more natural. I know myself that this is completely weird for me wanting to be 'natural' (it's a clomid baby for one and I am willing to take all the medical assistance in the form of scans etc :haha:) but for some reason not finding out just feels right :shrug:

I think it is because I love surprises almost as much as the gift itself :cloud9: thinking about hearing the midwife says "It's a ........" has me brought out in goosebumps :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm definitely in the 'it is still a surprise whenever you find out' camp. We have all waited so long already too. It also feels more real to me and definitely to DH now that we know. Plus we get to announce it to lots of people individually rather than the one big reveal (I plan to tell my parents by wrapping up a boy and a girl item for mom to unwrap on mother's day next weekend). I kind of like that since we had to tell family about the BFP so early. It is definitely a personal decision though. No right or wrong answer.

Teta - congrats on the good results :thumbup:

Care - DH loves Star Trek too. I think it is a good idea to go elsewhere for your u/s if your OB is like you describe. To me long waits for u/s are inexcusable. They know exactly how many are coming for that. There are very few emergency work-ins for u/s. FX the place you go will have no problems bringing mom in too.


----------



## kleinfor3

FF-Yay, I'm not on team yellow alone lol! 
I think it will be great when they hold little one up and make the announcement, then for DH to get to go to the waiting room and make his big announcement to waiting family. It'll be great. To each their own :)


----------



## urchin

It wouldn't do if we were all the same :thumbup:

I wonder how our mums and nans managed without all the scans? All they had to go on was whether their bump was getting bigger, the Dr's hearing trumpet, and everything else became clear on the day!
I'm very glad we have dopplers and scans and the like to let us know what's going on in there - it's worrying enough as it is, I can't imagine the worry of waiting 9 months to find out if everything is ok


----------



## Care76

MrsB, the wait is so long regardless of why you are there. The reason is he is the only high risk OB in our city. So if he has to go do an emergency delivery he gets backed up. And instead of cancellation and rebooking, they have no time to fit those in so people just wait. It never fails. At least you know when your time comes he will be there for you. But I need answers and want things explained to me. He doesn't have time for that. It is so frustrating. 

I am so tempted to go to the hospital and get an ultrasound. I want to know if these ovaries and cysts are shrinking. Sometimes it is bad and sometimes I hardly feel them. But lately my left side has been hurting so much when I flip to that side in my sleep the pain wakes me. But I don't want to go if I really don't have to either. What would I say? Just that I am worried because they still hurt when my doctor said they would shrink by now? I guess I really don't have to go. I can continue being careful and watch what I do. Lol, I keep changing my mind.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Having some spotting, gonna go see if I can get a scan....


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dis3tend please keep us posted, I am sure it is all fine my sweet :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Mrs. Bear- Congratulations! What wonderful news to share with your families on Mother's Day.

Dis3tnd - Hope they see you right away.

Great news for the ladies that got the screening results!

AFM, I've graduated from the specialist. Hard to believe, now get to start seeing a regular OB. The one I cried to about having to do IVF! As far as finding out the gender, we're excited about finding out at an ultrasound. It will help us take in the info, focus on names for just one gender, and of course decorate the nursery. Even though my DH is still not completely positive (he's aware of all the bad stuff that can happen), the other day he started looking up nursery furniture online!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah team yellow will have no impact on names for us as we picked ours about 4 years ago :haha:

Nate and Eleanor :cloud9:


----------



## marie44

Care - i would go to the hospital for a scan if you're worried. Everything is probably fine but seeing what is going on will ease your mind.

Dis - i'm sure everything is fine but it's a good idea to get checked out. All of my pg brochures say spotting is common but i understand being nervous.

Sienna - glad you have graduated. I miss my FS as we have been through so much and i think he is such an amazing dr. I have to go to a new team as my gyn does not do OB anymore so i have 5 drs to choose from.

Urchin - hope you are feeling better. What a battle it has been for you already. My MW gave me a due date of November 20 since she predicts i will go 38 weeks so i don't know if i should change it or not. I guess that is her prediction? I don't know.

Mrs.bear - thanks for the vitamin advice. It's hard when you're taking 6 of them to figure out how to space them out with minimal nausea. Vitamins don't normally sit well with me to begin with so this has been a challenge.

I somehow lost a pound this week and am still only up 2 pounds in total. I am eating so much more and am doing no exercise so am not understanding. I'm not too worried now since the MW said 5 lbs in the 1st tri is good but i feel a lot of pressure for the future. DH may have a plan to put all of the $ back in the savings acct. He is getting laid off soon & there is a big job hiring in chicago with a lot of overtime so if he goes there for a few months, we should be back on track. I don't like being alone when pg as i have no one to help me but financially, it's the best thing.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Marie will your DH be eligible for redundancy pay? I can feel your anxiety about being alone :flower: It will be tough :hugs: But as you said if it is going to give you a buffer for the future financially then I understand why your doing it.

I would imagine carrying twins burns a lot more calories so perhaps this is why you have lost the weight? I wish I could say the same! Luckily I lost a bit of weight the month we conceived and have already gained almost 4lbs! Terrible I know :(


----------



## urchin

I haven't put on any weight at all - but I do seem to have redistributed it somewhat!

The IVF meds made me put on a good 8lbs, that are still there ... but having been so ill, I've not put any more on since I have been pregnant 

Am sure things won't stay this way for very long :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hmmm maybe I should cut back on the bigger portions :blush:


----------



## Care76

Dis, I hope you get in fast. I can't remember, have you had spotting before? I am sure everything is fine, but it is scary. Please update us when you can. (((HUGS)))

Urch, I am similar to you. I put on 6 or 7 pounds during ivf, but haven't really after. I can't tell because every day at different times my weight can be 5lbs up or down. So I am sometimes a few pounds less than after ivf and sometimes a few more. I imagine it is water making the difference.


----------



## marie44

FF - love the names! I love the nickname Ellie for Eleanor. I like Ariel & Jayden. Not that i'm assuming it's going to be one of each but those are the only names i like so far. DH is not on board with those names so don't know if he will come around. How much weight do they want you to gain? I know it's quite a range depending on your prior weight & dr.

Urchin - my weight has shifted around too. I look like i've gained 10 lbs the way it is distributed. So weird. I see people at work staring at me bc it looks like i have a gut & no one is used to seeing that on me (or maybe i'm just being paranoid). I try to wear baggy shirts but sometimes i run out.

Mrs.bear - are you doing a c-section? It is automatic at my clinic with twins. I guess i'm ok with it. They worry about one getting delivered normally & the 2nd needing an emergency c-section. They said there are too many variables/risks to consider.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Got an ultrasound and all looks fine :) was my first spotting incident and scary. They said to come back again in a week to check cervix again.


----------



## Teta81

Dis I'm so relieved to hear everything is fine! Any looks at the lower parts???


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-So glad you and baby are good. Spotting is the worst, it should be banned from the pregnancy world! So good they got you in right away too!


----------



## Care76

I am so glad to hear everything looks ok Dis! What a relief.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Dis I'm so relieved to hear everything is fine! Any looks at the lower parts???

No, they spent more time looking at cervix etc, hardly looked at baby :( from what I saw its not obviously a boy lol


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - glad there is at least a reason for the waits and it isn't just rudeness or negligent. I think if you are still having pain it would be a good idea to get a scan just in case. It could be something non-ovary related and I'm sure the farther along the pregnancy gets you risk the pain getting worse. Better to check it out I think.

Dis - happy to hear all is ok in there. I'm sure at this stage they aren't worried so much about a mc from the baby than the cervix shortening too early. good that they are keeping on top of it and checking again just to be safe.

Marie - My OB said it is most likely I will have a c-section. The OB nurse said if we got to the end and they were both in a good position we could discuss doing natural but I am hesitant to do that for the reason you mention. I don't want to go through a lot of contractions and labor and put me and the babies through that physical stress just to end up doing a c-section anyway. Better to let them start with that plan and do it calmly than have it be an emergency due to something putting one or both of the babies at risk. It is of course possible to do natural with multiples in the right circumstance but I'm not going to fight for it. As far as weight, I didn't gain anything til a couple weeks into second tri. Weight gain isn't a concern just yet. My OB said the 28-40lb range would be the goal with twins.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thought I'd share this story,
I just sent out a text to my 2 BFF's and my sister that said, 'we just decided on our girl name it's Journee Merci Kaydnz'. One of my BFF's sent a text message back and it said, 'so i just found out april (me) is naming her baby Journey'. I thought about her text for a minute and it hit me...SHE HAD THE NAME JOURNEY ON HER TO BE CONCEIVED LIST! I couldn't believe it and I needed to make sure so I sent her 'so do you like the name, like it was on your list to make your unborn yet to be conceived list???' She told me yes, but that she wasn't expecting to try to get pregnant for years so it's ok. I was texting her and she was texting me the following messages at the same time
ME TO HER-It's ok, if you love the name we can totally share it, I'll call mine Merci (which she will be called as much as Journee b/c we use middle names like that lol) when the girls are together, I wouldn't want to share the name with anyone else, love ya!

HER TO ME-You can have the name, as long as I get to say it a lot, that's all that matters and I wouldn't want anyone else to have it. It's all yours. Love you!

I know that was hard to follow. Moral of the story, I'm close enough to her to share the name and she's close enough to me to want me to have it. In the event of IF we both have girls, I guess the situation is resolved lol.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dis I am so glad everything is okay :flower: Sorry you didn't get to see the 'goods' but at least you can relax now :hugs:

Marie we already decided to shorten to Ellie :haha: Realisticly I have no idea what is considered a 'normal' pregnancy :shrug: I am only 5" 0.5 inches (that half inch is very important ;)) and I try to keep my weight at about 119lbs. So I'm think 14lbs over-all gain? Not sure if that is an ideal target or not :wacko:

Klein I think sharing names is lovely! It's wonderful that you two are close enough to be able to do that :)

Had a night of very vivid dreams and they were not so nice :(


----------



## urchin

good news Dis! am so glad everything is going well in there :thumbup:

I keep having very vivid dreams too FF - very vivid _dirty_ dreams at that!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh thank god for that Urch! I thought my filthy dreams were withdrawal from ttc nookie - perhaps not :haha:


----------



## marie44

FF/Urchin - i've been having the strangest dreams this week. I have this recurring one that i am some kind of exterminator/pest remover and i keep encountering these animal monster things and i am the only one that knows how to catch them. I hate it since i'm afraid of bugs and creatures.

FF - no redundancy pay for dh. He got laid off last night & will be home tonight. Hopefully he can be off to chicago in a week or so but looking forward to spending time with him.

Mrs.bear - i'm kind of glad they are not giving me a choice & telling me a c-section is the only option. I'm the type to really stress about making such an important decision. 

Klein - love the name! I think whoever has the baby 1st gets the name.

FF - your weight goal sounds about right. They don't tell you a lot of info in the beginning, you're left to guess & figure it out. I should find out more at my 12 wk appt. I lost another pound so i am only up 1 pound now. I realized even though i have no MS, i am extra "regular" these days (tmi) and maybe that's where everything is going. I just need to get through this 1st tri and then maybe the pounds will stick.


----------



## sarahincanada

dis so glad everything is ok..what kind of spotting was it? I hear many people get it, must be so worrying :hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry just glanced over all the posts as busy with SIL's wedding yesterday and day-after-lunch today at inlaws, LOL @ vivid dirty dreams, definitely had those and perhaps TMI but this week me and my hubby have been having lots of great sex! poor guy didnt get any for 3 months when I was so sick, but Im back :bodyb::rofl:


----------



## urchin

Haven't managed to have any real strumpage - but these dreams are so vivid, that I'm almost _there_ when I wake up :blush:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I hear you Urch ;) No actual bedroom activity needed :haha:

DH knows he is on rations until second trimester, scan will be needed first to confirm everything is okay! Feels weird going from ttc :sex: to a dry spell :wacko:

Marie so sorry about the redundancy - this recession is really hard hugs:

So am thinking of buying a certain baby book but am worried that if scan next week shows something is wrong then the book is going to be a bit of a painful reminder :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

what is this :sex: you speak of??? :haha: Finally cleared to BD again and DH is working, not that I have the energy to do much anyway. Oh well, my fantasy :sex: will have to do for now :winkwink:

FF - I'm the same way. I didn't start buying anything til this week after my 17 week scan. I don't think you will jinx anything by getting it now but if you feel more comfortable waiting your scan isn't so far away :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

urch I know the exact dreams you are describing :thumbup:

FF I think we BD'd only once in my 1st tri, I was too nervous and didnt enjoy it. but now into 2nd tri Ive suddenly been very interested and theres increased cm that wasnt there in 1st tri making it much easier!! I didnt buy anything until later (books I actually had from before TTCing), its really only the last month Ive started to think this might actually be happening so I understand your hesitation.


----------



## Teta81

Good luck today Sarah!!!!!


----------



## Care76

Yes Sarah, we will be thinking of you today! 

I am jealous of those of you who are :sex:. My DH won't. We were told O could cause contractions so he wouldn't, but then he started talking about this one time we BD and a cyst on my ovary broke. It was so painful and yes, since I have cysts now, it makes it kind of scary. Not sure if it would happen again, but not sure I want to take the chance either. I sure hope this next U/S shows enough change that it will be ok. 

Crazy, vivid, dreams, yes, me too! Some are nightmares but most are dirty dreams. At least I get some in my dreams, lol. :sleep:

FF, I wouldn't buy anything for a long time either. I already had books though. I am not sure what I would do early on. I honestly probably wouldn't unless there was a great sale. Maybe you can borrow some from your midwife/doctor or library?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lovelies :flower:

I figure it is such a bargain I will just bid on it, I figure that it will always come in handy as it is all about preparing for your first and setting a routine.


----------



## kleinfor3

I have to chime in on the dreams, not sure if I posted it here but I've been having affair type dreams. Crazy I know. Just to name one, I don't know if you gals ever watched the old tv show 'Boy Meets World' but there is a character on there named Shawn, yea we got busy in a few of my dreams lol. I walked in and DH was watching the show, it comes on early in the mornings on tbs I think, maybe abc, I said, oh, by the way, I had an affair with Shawn last night....DH just looked at me and didn't say a word. 
**BD Vent**
We were laying in bed last night and he said, when do I get any petting (he likes for me to rub his hair) and loving (meaning :sex:) I told him when I thought I could handle the movement of :sex:and not :sick: on him. Then I snapped and said, I'm not sure if you think I'm supposed to be some kind of sex kitten or something, but I'm not. [-X I am a sick, tired, boob hurting, pregnant woman. Yes, please let me rub your hair!---get real. As far as I'm concerned my DH can rub his own things that need to be rubbed and leave me alone til I feel better! [-(
**vent over** :wacko:

FF-Oh yea, no harm in bidding. Sounds like a good book that I'm sure you'll need now or for future use. 

Care-I had a cyst burst during :sex: too. It was the worst pain, aside from labour that I've ever had. I didn't know I had a cyst at the time and the pain that I felt was the same intensitity of a contraction. Except with the cyst it wasn't over...it stayed around for a few hours. It was awful. On top of it, I went to the ER with it, dr offices were closed, and they told me it was a stomach ulcer...seriousally...even after they asked me if I had ever experienced any pain like this before and I said YES LABOUR! I left with an RX for ulcer meds and went straight to my OB who found the problem in no time. Needless to say, I won't be returning to that hospital...EVER. 

Sarah-Too funny!!! I can't wait to be back too!

AFM-NT scan and bloodwork today. VERY NERVOUS :wacko: I threw up this morning for the first time ever. I was brushing my teeth. I had just ate a porkchop biscuit from Jack's and it sorta smelt a bit raw. I'm not sure if it was or if it was ms but either way that was the second time I've ever thrown up during pregnancies. The first time I had a stomach virus when I was BIG preggo w DS and I can remember trying to move my belly around to try to get over the toilet, not fun :nope:
ms or not, I texted DH and told him it was his fault :haha: He works alot so he really has NO idea how sick I feel all the time. Probably why he wanted his dang head rubbed. Oy, men. :dohh:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Im so happy to hear all this dream talk! Mine are very vivid as well, and while I have a lot of bd'ing dreams, a lot of them are *ahem* masturbation dreams - I wake up not knowing if I was or wasn't!

Actually the night I had spotting, that morning I woke up THERE from a dream masturbation! WEIRD! Sorry if TMI!

We have been engaging in it once in a while, and I really wanted to this weekend, but the doc said no sex after my spotting incident until I get checked again next weekend :( sigh. Especialy since I think I got myself THERE in my dream again last night - how do I stop that!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I had also heard that big O are more common in pregnancy but they can also cause uterine contractions which can lead to complications :wacko:

I will be abstaining for a while I think :(


----------



## urchin

I just daren't :(

I'd never forgive myself if the big O gave me contractions, or if I disturbed something - though I must admit, it's not like me at all to be going without :blush:
Maybe that's why I'm having such mucky dreams?

Though the one I had on Saturday night had me copping off with a very very old man in the stables of a stately home, which was attached to a motorway service station :wacko:

This morning I woke up thinking I wasn't pregnant - which really unsettled me ... but I think it was because I woke up lying on my front, which I've not been able to do for weeks ... somehow I'd managed to skew my bump to one side!


----------



## sunshine1217

I had an orgasm in my sleep! I woke up to it in the end but that was weird. DH and I haven't :sex: since pre pregnancy. I think especially the thought that I may be having a daughter discourages him from wanting it.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I think I had an orgasm in my sleep Friday :blush: after TTC for so long my sex drive is usually rock bottom so I definitely think it is the hormones :haha:

I guess that is somewhat reassuring as a symptom as I'm still worried about lack of them :(

Had some really bad cramping yesterday but I figure unless there is bleeding, it's probably okay :wacko:


----------



## urchin

Cramping, as long as it passes and isn't accompanied by bleeding, isn't too dreadful ... of course we worry about anything out of the ordinary, and we always will!


----------



## sarahincanada

had my scan yesterday, it went well....they cant tell me anything as the doctor has to look at everything and send a report to the midwife, but I saw the hands and feet, spine etc and a great profile :cloud9: the girl was soooo nice (last time I had a grump) and she asked if I wanted to find out gender. I was in there alone for the measurement part and so I said well I do, but hubby doesnt, so Im trying to be good so no. A bit later I asked her if she'd looked over the genitals yet and she said yes and so I said do you know, and she said yes I do know. I was like OMFG!!!!! it was so hard, but I really wanted to do this as a couple so I have to be strong. 

So she went and got my hubby and mum and showed us the face, hands etc, it was amazing!! bub was moving all over, we saw the lil feet so clearly. So then hubby said 'well you have been through so much so I dont mind if we find out'...I was like really??? are you sure!! as I didnt want him to do something he didnt want and he said yes its fine and started crying and started me and my mum off too. So she showed us the genital area and announced it.....its in my spoiler!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bub18weeks_1.jpg
File size: 192 KB
Views: 4









bub18weeks_2.jpg
File size: 201.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Sarah congrats! He's adorable :cloud9: yay for your husband agreeing to finding out :dance:

Xxx


----------



## Care76

Awwww, Sarah that is so awesome! So great of DH to do that for you. I bet he was excited to find out too and it got the best of him. I am soooooooooo happy for you!!!! I have tears in my eyes. :yipee:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Ohhh Sarah!! Im so happy for you! Bubs is adorable I love how clearly you can see HIS little mouth and nose! OMG so excited for you! ITS A BOY! YAYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah, OMG your so having a baby boy!!!! I'm trying to stop crying now! Wow, so glad you and hubby were on board for finding out together. ((sniff)) Still crying!

FF-I've been having cramping sensations through out this pregnancy, I think it's just stretching. As long as no bleeding...that's great. Just prob means baby is in there growing and needing more room :)

AFM- NT u/s was amazing! We saw everything and almost the sex, well the doc saw it but we didn't want to know. It's amazing that he can tell the sex with 90% accuracy at 13 weeks. WOW! Anyway, I only got one good pic, they took a ton but just printed one. I'll try to post it tomorrow. 
They looked at the arm bones, leg bones, soft spot on skull, brain, bladder (which was filling she said), blood flow in the placenta, cord and throughout baby, heart chambers. It was fantastic. Glad I had the scan done. (They did tell me that my severe anemia could of thrown off the test when I was pregnant with DD. Nice to maybe have an explanation on that.) Finger pricked and blood results should be back in about 5 days. 

Got an RX for Zofran, I think it's working a little. Why does my nausea increase at 13 weeks instead of decrease?!?!? :shrug: It's not right!

Progesterone level was a 21 and they seem to be fine with that. They are done checking it. I guess I'm a full blown normal pregnancy now. Next OB appt isn't until 4 weeks from now. Ugh, don't even know if that will be an u/s.
Cheers to being released to OB!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - Props for you to being strong in the face of severe temptation and YAY for DH coming around and agreeing to find out :yipee:. I agree with Care, I think being in there and faced with the reality of being able to know right then pushed him over the edge and the excitement got the better of him. He is a guy and they can't just admit they changed their mind after all right? :haha: Congrats on joining team blue! We are on the same team :winkwink: but then everybody is on my team :rofl: 

Urch - should we add a tally to page one of how many team blue/pink/yellow we have cooking? Would be interesting to see if we end up meeting the average in the end.

Sarah and Urch - we are sweet potatoes this week! mmm... would love some right now with lots of butter and brown sugar 

Klein - congrats on being released to the OB :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! :kiss: :cloud9:

klein yay glad you had such a great scan!

mrs bear: hubby said he did it as he wanted to see me happy and it was so worth it, also that he was planning to do it all along. I did wonder, as he was being so adamant which is unlike him. I do think given the choice he would have preferred to wait, but its so nice that he wanted to make me happy. And I agree would be great to keep track on the front page!

I just got the report back and all his measurements are perfect, I feel so relieved. cant wait for you all to get to this stage so we can all relax a little and start to enjoy this crazy ride!!


----------



## urchin

Woohoooo Sarah! how fab - a little boy for you :D

Mrs B - sounds like a good idea ... I'll make a start and add when people prod me :D


----------



## kleinfor3

Profile pic from yesterday's scan
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0666.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Care76

Klein I am happy your NT scan went so well! Sounds like they told you everything. 

Ladies, I love, love, love looking at your U/S pics! I haven't had one since 8 weeks and I can't wait to see a little baby instead of a gummy bear. Two weeks from tomorrow!!! Just praying everything looks good for bubs. Our families are so nervous.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks urch!!

klein thats a great profile pic, mine at just over 11 weeks was more of a blob!

care I can only imagine you and your familys fears, I cant wait for 2 weeks to go quickly so you can see bub again.

anyone else got a scan coming up?


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> *Hall of Fame*
> 
> sarahincanada - DD 7th October :blue:
> 
> urchin - DD 7th October
> 
> Mrs.Bear - DD 9th October :blue: :pink:
> 
> Dis3tnd - DD 17th October
> 
> Teta81 - DD 17th October
> 
> Care76 - DD 19th October
> 
> kleinefor3 - DD 10th November :yellow:
> 
> marie44 - DD 11th November
> 
> Yellowbell - DD 17th November
> 
> Kiseki - DD 17th November
> 
> Berki - DD 27th November
> 
> sienna1 - DD 27th November
> 
> purple_hope - DD 9th December
> 
> lovie - DD 9th December

cant wait to see this all filled up :happydance: have we lost anyone? I know kiseki didnt update us about her results, she was measuring behind. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Teta81

Sarah that is such great news I am so happy for you!!! It must really feel real now, I can't wait for mine. As of now mine is 2 weeks from tomorrow, same as care! But I'm waiting to hear from the high risk OB to see if they can fit me in to do it. Can't wait! 

Klein congrats that's an awesome pic!


----------



## Teta81

Oh and I'm team yellow!


----------



## kleinfor3

Testing my new avatar lol


----------



## urchin

lovely pic klein - and so clear!

sarah - my scan is on 18th ... so just 9 days to go. I'm really hoping Eenie isn't coy, as I really want to know what team we're on :D

teta, I've added you to team yellow - anyone else who knows their team, please prod me and I'll add a :pink::blue::yellow: as appropriate

AFM I had a great time at aquanatal class last night ... it involved a lot of splooshing about in an ungainly fashion with a bunch of other preggos :D


----------



## Dis3tnd

My scan isn't until the 28th - so long to wait!!! Can't wait!

Urch so jaelous you are going to aquanatal classes. I was looking for some in my area, but they're all in the morning when I'm at work - need something in the evening!!


----------



## sarahincanada

so we have 9-11 days to wait for scans :happydance:

teta it does feel so real now...hubby said 'my son' last night when talking about bub and I melted :cloud9: and knowing the measurements are ok I can try and relax a little now. although now my thoughts are getting to the viability stage.

I was making hubby laugh as I kept saying that I cant believe Im growing a penis. My grandmother had 3 girls, my mum had 3 girls, my sister had 2 girls so he is the first boy in our immediate family :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - my DH is the same way, it's so cute to see them get all protective and fatherly all of the sudden. It is like a switch flips once they find out. My DH still keeps saying 'take care of my boy' to me. I remind him there is a girl too but he says that one is mine and he gets the boy :haha: Too funny. He is focused on trying to come up with the perfect name for 'his' boy these days.

Can't wait for more scans. Won't be too much longer and those team colors on page one will be filling up :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

haha thats so cute mrs bear! it really is so amazing you have a boy/girl. what names are you deciding on? I think Im going for Cieran. And Michael as a middle name after my late dad. I also like Ethan but its on many top 10 lists.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I love family names but there are not great options on the boys side at all. DH may still push for one of them but I feel like we would be sentencing the boy to years of playground torture... For some reason he keeps veto-ing good traditional names like Michael and Christopher so there is no telling what my poor little boy will end up being called :dohh:

The girl's name is easier. Her first name will be Dorothy after my grandmother. Her middle name is up in the air because I want to give DH the option to use a family name from his side. If he doesn't want to I will use my grandmother's middle name as well.


----------



## marie44

Klein & sarah - love the pics! How adorable!
Sarah - congrats on having a little boy!
Mrs. Bear - hope dh realizes his little girl needs him too :)


----------



## urchin

Dis3tnd said:


> My scan isn't until the 28th - so long to wait!!! Can't wait!
> 
> Urch so jaelous you are going to aquanatal classes. I was looking for some in my area, but they're all in the morning when I'm at work - need something in the evening!!

There was only 1 I could find in my area that was in the evening - which for a city the size of Birmingham is pants!
You'd think there'd be more - given how good for you exercise in water is when you're pregnant :shrug:



sarahincanada said:


> I was making hubby laugh as I kept saying that I cant believe Im growing a penis. My grandmother had 3 girls, my mum had 3 girls, my sister had 2 girls so he is the first boy in our immediate family :cloud9:

Lol that reminds me of an old joke
A little boy and a little girl were playing 'I'll show you mine, if you show me yours'
The little boy pulls down his pants and says 'I've got one of these and my daddy says it's much better than what you've got in your pants'
The little girl pulls down her pants and says 'Well I've got one of these, and my mummy says with one of these I can get as many of those as I like!' :rofl:

AFM - 2 days back at work and I'm seriously regretting going back. I'm not ill any more, but I am so exhausted I can barely get through the day. I have a meeting with my manager tomorrow to re-do my risk assesment, and I really think I need to do short days ... it's crap isn't it, but 7.5 hours is much too long for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

:rofl:
aw sorry you are feeling so tired, I work from home so can go nap anytime I like. hope your boss will be understanding


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh urch so sorry you are feeling so tired :flower:

Well my scan is Monday and I am really anxious. With all the size/date problems this is pretty much going to tell us whether we have a repeat of last time :(


----------



## urchin

another nerve wracking week for you FF :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

So just wondering when Im supposed to start having to pee lots?

I thought one of the first signs of pregnancy was needing to go more, but I'm going less than before I was pregnant! I'm not complaining but its a bit odd - I can go from when I wake up until when I leave work at 6pm or later without a bathroom break - thats just insane!


----------



## Teta81

Omg dis Don't jinx yourself!! I have to pee every half hour, at least. DH thinks I'm "faking" if that's even possible. It's gotten way better since around 12 weeks, but it's still so bad and wakes me up at least once or twice a night. I drink a lot of water though bc I'm so thirsty at all times. Do you drink a lot? Don't worry, once the baby is bigger you will forget what it feels like to NOT have to pee. I remember the first thing I said after I had DD (and the epidural wore off) was OMG I FINALLY DON'T HAVE TO PEE!!!


----------



## marie44

Dis - i'm sure it's fine but definitely make sure you are drinking enough water. I think it's 12 8oz glasses. With twins, i have to drink 16 glasses. It says in my pg pamphlets it should never be yellow bc that means your dehydrated, it should be mostly clear. It's really a lot to keep track of all of this stuff & i'm doing my best but not perfect. Hope you're feeling ok & don't worry.

FF - GL monday!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Ooh sounds like I'm probably not drinking enough - sigh ok..

I've always had trouble drinking more than like a bottle of water a day. I'm a slow drinker and can nurse a bottle throughout an entire day...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Dis a few days ago I started waking up over night to pee and drink, but like the others have said it's because just recently I am super thirsty and drinking more.

I am averaging One pee an hour after Bout 10am xxx


----------



## Teta81

So I got approved to have my anatomy scan with perinatology (high risk ob), but they will never do it until after 20 weeks, so now I have to wait until may 30....:dohh: a pain but I will feel much more confident and comfortable with how they do it, and apparently it was a huge deal to get me in with them and lots of rules had to be broken, so beggers can't be choosers :shrug: In the end I will be so much happier that i waited and had it done there, just stinks to add an extra week to the wait!!


----------



## marie44

Teta - good news on the appt

Dis - if you have trouble drinking the required water, my MW suggested eating more fruit & vegetables to compensate. I have trouble eating them so i've been upping my water. I'm having trouble with all of the nutritional suggestions so i hope my vitamins are doing their job.


----------



## sarahincanada

teta I think its well worth waiting to get the experts, and the weeks will go fast Im sure!

marie Ive never liked vegetables that much but trying to force myself to eat some. I think the prenatals help :thumbup: but I do drink a lot of water


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Extra 30% off gymboree.com today through the weekend :thumbup:

I had to contain myself and was very proud to cut my shopping cart from 200+ to only $50 :blush: The dangers of shopping for both boy and girl clothes....


----------



## Dis3tnd

You're sooo lucky you get to buy boy and girl clothes!! I wish I knew the gender so that I could start buying! 

There's this great discount site I use that my sister sent me an invite for. Its for shopping different kids events. Its like a hautelook or beyondtherack but just for kids stuff. I think its invite only though so if you want an invite you can pm me your email addy :)


----------



## Teta81

Happy Mother's Day to all of you mamas to be!!! (and already mamas!):hugs:


----------



## Care76

Happy Mommy's Day! :flower:

Teta, I am glad you have your scan with somebody that knows what they are doing! 10 days till mine. :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Happy mothers day to all the American mums, and mums to be (and any others that celebrate today)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Happy Mothers Day everyone (to all you UK/Canada/wherever moms too)! Can't wait til the next round of ultrasounds for everyone - not much longer to wait now. So far team blue is winning 2-1


----------



## urchin

5 more sleeps til our scan Mrs B ... and I can't wait!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Would like to thank you all for your support over the last few weeks :flower: - sadly I won't be joining you any longer as it seems we are experiencing another MMC :(


----------



## Care76

Oh my gosh FF, I am so, so incredibly sorry. I wish you didn't have to got through this again. I hope your doctors can give you some answers. If you need to talk, I am here. :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm so sorry FF... lots of love your way,


----------



## sienna1

FF- It's not fair that this journey has to be so hard. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thank you all :flower:

DH and I will be NTNP until at least January this year as I can't bear the stress and trauma of it all. I think I am finally accepting we are not meant to be parents just yet :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FF - So sorry to hear your news :hugs: I know it is hard to keep hope alive right now but I will keep my FX that you will get your sticky BFP one day soon :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh FF that is so so sad, Im so sorry you are having to go through this again. At times like this life seems so cruel, please take care of yourselves and we are here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## urchin

FF I am so very sorry that you are going through this again - you are a lovely person and although I dont think anyone deserves such an awful thing, there are people who most absolutely definitely don't :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

FF, I am so sorry. I know it seems unbearable. I hope you get some answers and insight and when your emotionally ready to try again you get your rainbow baby. I hope you and your DH find peace. My heart aches for you both. Feel free to pm me if you need a talk, cry, rant or anything! :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

TMI--
I need help, since I am taking the Zofran I am now constipated. I literally went from going 3-4 times a day to none in 5 DAYS!!! I have looked everywhere for my safe to take while pregnant sheets...does anyone have one handy. This isn't a add fiber and water and juice situation, we are FAR past that :( Please let me know if anyone has any info on this.
TIA


----------



## Care76

I was told never to take any laxitives while pregnant. One girl here did and she ended up in the hospital with bleeding. I guess because her body was pushing. Ever since stimming I have only gone once or twice a week. Lately it has been more frequent thankfully. Besides diet I am not sure what you can do. Maybe call Telehealth? 

I will look for my safe sheet and see if anything is on it. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks Care, I'm worried about a laxative too for the same reason. I just don't know what else to do for relief. I am so compacted and now I have a new hemroid. Plus, my stomach cramps like I have to go and it's waking me up at night and then nothing. I'm so miserable. I've been eating tons of fruit and drinking fruit juices and water. It's got to be that Zofran. I can't wait til the doc office opens. I hope they know of something.


----------



## Care76

Ok, mine says for constipation it is best to eat high fibre diet or bulk forming agents such as metamucil. It also says stool softeners are safe ie: docusate calcium (surfak) or docusate sodium (colace). I never even heard of those last two. 

Here's a number for MotherRisk Helpline: 1-877-439-2744 if you want to talk to somebody.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care, thanks a million.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - I had awful constipation with the OHSS and still have issues with it due to the extra iron I am on. One thing my RE said *not* to do was take an enema because he said it could introduce bacteria into the abdomen and they don't like to risk that earlier in pregnancy. What I ended up doing for the really bad OHSS incident while I was in the hospital was lots of milk of magnesia, colace and a couple bottles of magnesium citrate. All should be safe. The magnesium citrate is no fun and tastes awful but if the others won't help that will do the trick. It took a few days for things to get moving and it was NOT fun when they did, but it did get it taken care of.

Right now I am mainly on 2-3 colace every day just to keep things going. Still not super easy but am at least fairly regular.


----------



## Teta81

I feel your pain! I take colace too. It is safe. Good luck! Hope you go soon :winkwink:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Had my second cervical check today - cervix looks good so no stitching required!! Yay!

Also got my IPS results, risk at 1 in 20,000 where the average for my age is 1 in 10,000 - yay!


----------



## Teta81

All great news dis :thumbup: each little milestone feels like such a huge relief. Did u get to see baby? Or did they just look at cervix?

My scan was changed AGAIN b/c my insurance is giving me a hard time about going to high risk for it. So I just said forget it and I'm going to the regular place. So its next Wednesday again. 8 days :happydance:

Who's scans are coming up?? A few I think!!


----------



## sienna1

Dis3tnd, yay for awesome results!

Teta, I have a scan in 6 days, it's the special NT ultrasound. It'll be a day before turning 13w and I can't wait to see it on the screen.

I've been feeling great except having weird ache. Did anyone get lower back pelvic pain (not muscle stuff but more at the tailbone area) at this point in the pregnancy? I'm going to have to get a heating pad because it's very achy.


----------



## urchin

Oh Klein, that sounds like no fun at all ... now I'm not the kind of girl that poos (and no one would ever get me to admit otherwise) but
If I had been in the position - hypothetically speaking - of being unable to poo for days and days following abdominal surgery, with nothing at all working ... I may possibly have reached for a pair of surgical gloves and a tube of lube, and well ... were I ever to be in that position, I expect you could imagine the next bit :D


----------



## Care76

ROFL Urch. 

Sienna, that is coming fast! 

Teta we are back to having our scans on the same day! I can't wait till Wednesday. I was told not to be worried if the tech doesn't say much. It depends on them because they aren't supposed to comment. She also said not to be alarmed if they say I have to go back as sometimes it is hard to see everything.

I really hope I don't have to wait 4 weeks to hear the results. I think I will be a pest if our tech doesn't say much.


----------



## Care76

Dis, why is it again that you get your cervix checked? Is it normal to check it around now? Just wondering if I am missing it or if only those with other issues needs it done. I am glad you don't need to be stitched up. The thought gives me the wiggens.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Care I had a check cause I had some spotting last week - nothing major though thankfully!

Teta - I did get a look at baby. We asked if they could see gender but she said baby was in a bad position, all we saw was an arm and its spine and little bum - it had its back to us! We got a little picture of the spine to bring home lol.

Had a dr apptmt - I'm up 6 pounds from my 12 week appointment - I'm worried I've gained too much in a little under 6 weeks ....


----------



## marie44

:hugs: FF - i am so sorry and sad for you. I hope you can take time to heal and hopefully try again. It is not an easy road for a lot of us and i've never experience a mc so i can't pretend to know the pain. I hope you check back with us and give us updates an how you are coping. You are part of this thread, pg or not.

Dis - good news on the scan!

Klein- i have my sheet at home but i remember seeing something on there that was safe. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Care76

Thanks Dis. That is what I thought, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## urchin

2 more sleeps for me til scan day! :dance:
The weeks are really speeding up now, can't believe I'm nearly halfway there.

I've got a tough week coming up at work - there's a lot of shit going on that I really don't have the energy (or inclination) to deal with.
I'm meeting with HR tomorrow and am going to find out my options - then have a couple of meetings with my manager next week ... if I think things are salvageable then I will stick to plan A (mat leave from week 37, but A/L from wk 32 - which would mean I would be leaving back end of August)
or plan B (mat leave from week 29, and A/L from 29th May)


I really want to save my mat leave for later, so I get plenty of time with Eenie at home, but I'm not going to put myself through what other managers have gone through with our boss
watch this space!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urchin-:rofl:OMG, your killing me with the theoreticall play by play! I must admit...the thought did cross my mind. Now, I am going...only with the help of using a suppisitory and it's a few hard balls about the size of grapes, maybe 5 of them a day. 
I don't think that is normal, do you? Should I be alarmed? I'm so sick all of the time I really don't think I can drink anything like milk of magnesia or anything else...I'll just puke. To make matters worse, I can't swallow pills due to the puking too. It's all I can do to take the zofran and it's SMALL!
The only thing I can think of is to stop taking my miracle drug, zofran, which in honesty today is the first day it hasn't helped. 
Oh and my OB is going to 'lanse' (sp?) a new hemerrhoid on Monday due to my constipation issues. I've heard it hurts like HE**. Has anyone had that done???:wacko:

So glad everything went well for you DIS! I too have put on the lbs this go round. It'll be ok though. I'm not eating any different it's usually all lost after our babies are here!

Marie, Thanks!

Good luck to all the upcoming scans!!!

Urchin-So sorry your having issues at work. I hope you reach a resolution one way or another, good luck with your meeting.


----------



## Care76

Klein, as of yet I haven't had any hemorrhoids (please stay that way!!!), so I don't know. I guess at least you are going, but too bad it didn't work better. 

Urch, how long do you get mat leave for? I thought it was longer there for some reason. We get a year, but since I am self employed I don't get any leave.


----------



## urchin

It's up to a year - but not all of it is paid - depending on who you work for

Mine is 3 months full pay, 3 months half and 3 months statutory mat pay


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - good luck for your scan, hope eenie cooperates :thumbup:. Work sounds like a lot of drama, hope you can get things figured out. Those mat benefits are all better than we have in the US. You can take up to 12 weeks off but they only have to hold your job if the company has over 50 employees and you have worked there over a year. Most places don't pay for any of it so you have to use up all your vacation and sick time and pay for short term disability starting at least a year prior to get partial salary for the rest of the leave you take. A lot of people are stuck taking 6 weeks or less :growlmad:

Klein - that sound exactly like what mine is like these days so I don't know that you should be concerned by that. The colace is a pretty small gelcap so you might try that and see if you can manage it. It is a little larger than the zofran but not a whole lot.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs Bear-Well at least i'm not alone :) Thanks for letting me know. I'll try not to be too concerned...it's just so hard not to, I was going nicely 3-4 times a day before and have always had IBS with LOOSE stools! I don't know how to act lol. Is the colace a RX?

JJCOLE is having their twice a year warehouse sale from now til the 21st I think. Select items are 50% off w Free shipping. Just wanted to let everyone know. Some items are selling out quick if your interested! Happy shopping!
p.s. just click on the blue 'sale' button at the top of the website


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - just one more of the joys of pregnancy :haha: I've even tried eating stuff that normally gives me issues and it hasn't helped :loo: they can write a rx for it if you want to try to have insurance cover it but it is also sold over the counter


----------



## kleinfor3

OMG my update. I am dying (or so I think) I am in so much pain, I was up most of the night with hemorrhoid pain. After much googling I decided to take a half of a hydrocodone. I tried to take it and couldn't even get it down due to my gagging. I am missing a function at DD's school today due to the pain. I have had a good long cry about it which only made the pain worse. The doc called and told me to try miralax. I just got it down. That's right yes down, yes it is a drink. I'm just hoping it stays down and works. Doc said if no BM in 12 hours take a 1/2 of a dose. Apparently she's trying to get me to go. She called in a foam to be inserted for pain, my hemorroid is an external thrombosed one so the foam really isn't helping. I am miserable and have thought about going to the ER to have it lanced before my appt to on Monday. What are they going to do for pain when they do it? Will I be given pain pills only not to be able to take them. I know I'm overreacting but my pain level is at a 7 out of 10 and I don't know how much more I can take. I am at my breaking point. NOT TO MENTION MY SON HAS EXAMS MONDAY AND I HAVE TO TEACH HIM THE MATERIAL TO STUDY. PLUS, I am hosting a baby shower tomorrow! I don't have time for this!!! ((sigh)) 
I hope everyone is doing much better than me!


----------



## Care76

Oh Klein I feel so bad for you! I really can't offer much advice, but I want to wish you well and I hope you don't suffer too long. :hugs:

And thanks for the JJ Cole sale info! I won't be ordering anything just yet, but it is nice to know when sales are on. Old Navy Canada also has a summer sale with $2 tanks. They are the long ribbed ones, so I thought I could use them for maternity since they stretch and are long. There is a bunch of stuff on sale and also I got a 15% off coupon in my inbox this morning. I think the US Old Navy has 25% off. 

In case anybody wants the coupon but doesn't have the email, here are the links:
Canadian coupon - online code is ONSURF, printable coupon 

US coupon - Online code is ONBEACH, printable coupon


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for the coupon care!

omg klein I feel so bad for you. in my early 20's I had some hemorrhoid problems and had them removed....it was more of a freezing style rather than lancet and it was painful, but not any more painful than living with the hemorrhoid. oh I hope I dont get them badly in pregnancy, I do sometimes have them after a bad bowel movement. I understand the pain completely and sympathize :hugs:

Im officially half way today! when should I feel significant movements? Ive only felt some flutters. my placenta is on the front wall so midwife said I will only feel things on the sides. could that be why Im not feeling much or at 20 weeks is it still early anyway?


----------



## urchin

Oh Klein, that sounds truly horrible - I really hope they can give you some relief soon :hugs:
There really is no dignity in any of this is there?

Would you all like some news? and maybe a picture of a baby Eenie waving?

You would?

Ok then!

Eenie is a sheenie! I am absolutely gobsmacked - I really really thought she was a boy. But no, the stork is bringing be a pink bundle :pink:

My placenta is also at the front Care - and I'm not really feeling anything either. I had been a little worried, but now i know why, I can chill a bit. It's also very low down, so they will be keeping an eye on it .... and they also need to monitor my fibroid - it hasn't grown since the last scan, but they need to keep tabs.

So I have another scan at 28 weeks, and then every 3 weeks after that.

There is a risk of premature birth/ mc because of the 'roid - but I think it will be fine. Oddly, I'm not actually worried about this - yes, it's there in the back of my mind, but I truly believe that now Eenie has made it this far, she will be fine :thumbup:

and here is the little laydee herself


----------



## marie44

Urch - yay for a little girl!!! 

Klein - it says u can take metamucil, senakot, fibercon, fiberall & colace (if the other products don't work). Sounds pretty horrible :(

I had a slight breakdown at my appt today. They could only find one hb on the abdominal hb checker thing. The sonogram tech was not in and they didn't know what to do. Luckily, one of the OBs there was able to figure out the machine & check and one was on top of the other one so that's why they couldn't get a good read. They couldn't give me too much info but at least i could see 2 hbs and they appear to be the same size. Originally they wanted me to come back in a week for a SG. Can you imagine a whole week of not knowing? They want me to go for scans twice a month, once with the OB and once with the specialist. Sounds like an overkill but that is what they recommend.


----------



## urchin

very glad they found the second hb for you, what were they thinking of? A week to wait to a SG indeed!

those extra scans will give you ongoing reassurance marie :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

klein - so sorry you have to go through that :hugs:. The magnesium citrate will do the trick if all else fails. since my major issues I have been taking colace 2-3 times a day and I mix benefibe in whenever I'm making something with a sauce like a pasta dish. I also eat at least 2 fiber one bars/brownies per day to add to my fiber intake. I know it is no fun even without the hemmoroid so I can't imagine what you are dealing with. :hugs:. As far as painkillers I was on high doses of percocet for most of first tri so there are definitely things they can give you. I suspect they might just do something topical to numb the area but you never know.

Sarah - I have two and can't feel any definite movements yet either so I wouldn't worry about it yet. I can tell when they are up to something when it makes me uncomfortable but no discernible kicks or anything yet. 

Urch - yay for another team pink! :yipee: We are all tied up now :thumbup:

Marie - Sorry you had such a scare but glad they were able to locate #2 after all :thumbup:. Going that often isn't all that unusual for twins so just be glad you get all the extra time to see the babies and know they are ok. I know I'm glad to have that extra reassurance as I go along even if it is a lot of visits.


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-OMG I am so excited for you! So glad your appt went well and you are having a girl, wow a daughter. The word daughter makes it a little more real to me! I must say my eyes teared up for your pic and pink post!]

Mrs Bear-Fiber bars, why didn't I think of that! Yes that may help some movement. I will send DH for some when he gets home!

Sarah-Thanks for sharing your story, I too hope this isn't a sign of what's to come further into my pregnancy. Congrats on being 1/2 way there!!! I know your thrilled. I'm not sure when you'll start feeling heavier movements. With the placenta in front like that, you may not feel anything significant at all. I haven't ever had one in front so I'm not speaking from experience but just a guess. That thing is pretty big and thick so it could act as a huge sponge for movement! Some of those ladies on that show 'didn't know I was pregnant' didn't feel anything, so they say. I guess it vary's from pregnancy to pregnancy. When I was pregnant with DD at 24 weeks you could see an elbow or heel roll all the way across my belly. I could poke on it and she would get mad and totally flip and change her position. It was crazy :wacko: She grossed out alot of my family and friends with that lol. :haha: It wasn't too comfortable when she did it either lol! Speaking of, I think I felt a flutter last night. Hope there are lots more of them to come!

Marie-Good thing you didn't have to give them a can of "whoop a$$" what were they thinking wanting you to come back in a week! Apparently they were, what we call in out household, smoking crack! Anyway, so glad someone figured out the machine so you can rest easier! Now you give them babies a nice talking to for scaring you like that :haha:

Thank you for all your kind words for my ((cough)) sensative issue. :blush:
After much consideration and online doctoring, I have decided to try to wait it out and see a specialist whenever they can get me in.
After reading online I found out that usually lancing should be done within 72 hours for best results. I have been suffereing off and on for over a week. SO, I'm going to continue w my ice packs and cool baths and creams and pillows and waddling for as long as I can. UGH, I remember my other pregnancies being a bit more glamorous lol. 

FX I can go to my BFF's shower tomorrow. I did call her and give her a heads up on the situation though, just incase. 

:hugs: to all, you all are awesome for support, just wanted to say thanks! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

urch how wonderful! :pink::cloud9: you are so lucky to be having the scans, I was just saying today that I have to wait another 20 weeks to see bub :cry: hubby wont let me do one of those 3D scans :dohh:

marie omg that would be worrying, so glad they found the 2nd one and you didnt have to wait :hugs:

have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## Care76

OMG a GIRL!!!!!! :happydance: Urch you must be thrilled! :cloud9: I really had I feeling she was a boy too. I don't know why, I never even met you. Funny how I don't have a guess for myself though.

Yay for halfway Sarah!!!! :flower: I am a couple weeks behind you but I haven't felt anything besides that one time. I was in the weirdest position though. They do say the placenta in the front can make it harder to feel baby move for a long time. 

Marie, I am so glad they figured it out and you got some peace of mind! 

Dis, I hope you make your bff's shower tomorrow. 

Well, I went and bought a bunch of tanks and tees at ON. They are super long, so if I leave my pants unbuttoned they cover that up (right now I am wearing a stretchy long bra thing over the pants so it isn't as noticeable). I must be super bloated because my belly looked so much bigger! It was kind of cool.


----------



## urchin

Thank you all for the congrats - I've woken up all excited all over again! I think it will take a little while for my mind to properly 'get' that this is a girl - but I'm absolutely thrilled :dance:
Neither of us gave two hoots one way or the other - but then I don't think you do when you have waited this long... I may be wrong, but I don't recall any LTTTCer having a strong preference

We're off to the Baby Show today, where I'm going to have real fun looking at all the girl things - hurrah!



Mrs. Bear said:


> I mix benefibe in whenever I'm making something with a sauce like a pasta dish.

Is that pasta for everyone Mrs B? You must have an incredibly 'regular' household! :rofl:



Care76 said:


> OMG a GIRL!!!!!! :happydance: Urch you must be thrilled! :cloud9: I really had I feeling she was a boy too. I don't know why, I never even met you. Funny how I don't have a guess for myself though.
> 
> Well, I went and bought a bunch of tanks and tees at ON. They are super long, so if I leave my pants unbuttoned they cover that up (right now I am wearing a stretchy long bra thing over the pants so it isn't as noticeable). I must be super bloated because my belly looked so much bigger! It was kind of cool.

It's strange how we sometimes have a real hunch - and funny when that hunch is completely wrong! Mr Urch still hasn't decided what he wants for Sunday dinner - he's trying to think of the most complicated thing he can to capitalise on winning the bet! :D

Are you still getting away with normal trousers??? I gave up at week 12 and am completely in love with overbump stretchy panels - don't think I ever want to give them up!

Klein - you've hit the nail on the head - saying (and thinking) daughter feels completely different. I keep saying it to Mr Urch just to see his big silly grin!
His mum is on holiday at the minute, but keeps ringing up in tears cuz she's so happy - I think when she gets home she's gonna buy an awful lot of pink!

Sarah - I'm glad of all the scans too ... I bought the doppler for the worrying in between weeks, because I was getting too worried. So far we've only done it twice (and I'm not going to be an every day user) But I think once a week will keep me reassured.
So, we have our 4D at 24 weeks, hospital scan at 28 and every 3 weeks after that :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - I'd have pasta every day probably if I could but DH isn't big on pasta so it is only a time or two a week and usually DH doesn't even eat it. I have managed to stay pretty regular between all the extra fiber I am adding and all the colace but there are still the bad days here and there. A gal's gotta do what she's gotta do ya know :thumbup:. I definitely agree it is more 'real' once you know. DH has definitely gotten more tuned in to the pregnancy now that we are referring to them as boy/girl. He still claims it is 'his' son but whatever - men are silly and 99% of the time he is just trying to irritate me anyway :haha:. He did tell them to behave when he left for work this morning since they've been making me uncomfortable a lot lately - especially 'his' son :winkwink:.

Klein - I like the Fiber One Oats and Chocolate. I get the fudge brownie for an afternoon snack with a big glass of milk too. The peanut butter brownie is ok but I prefer the all chocolate myself.

Care - I've been in my stretchy maternity pants for a while now too. SO comfy. I think the bump looks bigger depending on the fabric too. I wore a knit sundress yesterday and felt like it tripled in size. I went from looking pregnant to looking PREGNANT :rofl:


----------



## Care76

Oh how fun Urch, Mr. Urch won the bet!

I have a pair of over the bump black yoga pants that I love, but I wear my regular capri leggings too because they are loose tops and low rise. I have a pair of mat jeans and a pair of mat tan cargo type capris. I was talked into getting a size too big though and after wearing them they stretched even more and I can swim in them. Probably when I get bigger I will wear them more. I can wear my normal pants and jeans if I don't touch the zipper or button. We don't have mat stores around here so I am limited. I can't even find a belly band to go around my pants so I am wearing that bra thing for now. My mom and I bought some material and are going to make one. Different material though, more breathable so not sure how it will turn out.


----------



## marie44

Urch - i agree that after waiting this long, how could any of us possibly have gender disappointment. It annoys me that it is a thread topic anyway. I think every baby is such a miracle and a gift and i don't care if they have 4 boys & #5 is a boy, how could a healthy baby ever cause disappointment. I should jump over there & share a few words.

Mrs.bear - i put the benefiber in the sauce & also use whole wheat pasta, so i get almost 50% of my daily fiber. Also, i mix banana in my pancakes & muffins and it is loaded with fiber. It's extra hard for us bc we are taking all of those extra vitamins too. I don't tell dh i am mixing extra fiber in his meals bc i don't know if he would like it. He is clockwork regular the same time everyday for as long as i've known him so i'm not worried about him.

Klein- i also find when you take your vitamins makes a difference too. My dr said to try to take them after breakfast or lunch so it has more time to get out of your system for the morning bathroom trip. Also if the hemroids are external, you can put prep h on every day as a preventative. I did that 3 years ago when i had a problem & it seemed to help. 

Sarah - congrats for 1/2 way there!

AFM - announced to my family last night. Of course, they had no idea. I told my parents & other family members that happened to be visiting to check the e-mail. I sent only a scan of the 2 babies. My mom said "what is this?" thinking maybe it was a friend's u/s pic & dh screamed out "it's our twins" & everyone started screaming. It was so exciting. I still have to tell my grandmother & other sister hopefully today. My mom said she had figured it wasn't going to happen & was leaving us alone. My other sister that doesn't know yet just gave away all of her baby stuff to her friend 2 weeks ago. Good to know the family had so much faith in us lol.


----------



## urchin

I like wearing the things that make me look extra pregnant too! - horizontal stripes are the best :D


----------



## sienna1

There's so much going on! I love reading about the different points we're all at.

Sarah - So cool that you're already 20 weeks. I'm almost 13 weeks, can't wait to get to 20w for the big ultrasound.

Marie - I can't believe you were so good at keeping it quiet for so long! I couldn't do it, I told my 2 best friends early, then my family at 8 weeks. Glad your two little ones are doing OK.

Urchin- Congrats on the baby girl!!

Care - I saw the belly bands on Amazon. I got one a couple of weeks ago and I love it, my pants fit fine everywhere else, but they can't zip or button and this is the perfect item.

Mrs. Bear - Taking care of your nutritional needs (for 3 people) sounds like a full time job!

Klein - Hope you get some relief and can enjoy the shower.

Take care everyone!


----------



## kleinfor3

So, I have a son who is almost 13 yo and a daughter who is 7 yo. We all went to bed last night and everything was good. I was awaken by hearing my son call for me 'mom' then a few sec later 'mom'. DH asked what was wrong and I told him Taylor was calling for me. I expected to see him standing outside my door, he wasn't there. I looked in his room and he is sound asleep. Checked in on DD and she is sound asleep. I'm looking around the house puzzled, I go back to the bedroom only to hear the 'mom' again. Now that I am awake I can tell it's coming from the TV. OMG, one of those TV preachers had a baby lamb in his arms and every 5-10 sec it would call out 'baaa' which does sound like a 'mom' to me, being asleep, in the middle of the night. Totally funny! 
UGH, apparently my Harry Potter marathon weekend ended sometime after I went to bed and the lamb preaching came on. Made me so mad!!!! 

I made it to the shower and I have found a new technique for dealing with a bad hemorrhoid! I will share later when I have more time lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

I wear thongs, yes butt floss. I have 2 pairs of what I call 'full butted underwear' that were left over from after I had DD almost 8 years ago lol. Anyway, of couse you can imagine that thongs and hemorrhoids don't mix. 

I discovered that I can put a pretty big long pad in the thong and slide it all the way back. Then coat the pad and said hemorrhoid with preperation h. When I say coat, the key is to getting it really coated so that it sort of gels up like a diaper lol and is really soft and squishy :) I guess you can tell that the hemorrhoid is no longer rubbing against anything hard just something soft and squishy. I know it sounds gross but I was dying and this allows me to walk and sit with some comfort!


----------



## sarahincanada

thats a great idea klein :thumbup: I used to soak a paper towel in cold water and lay with it between my legs!! the cold would feel soooooo good. oh I feel so bad for you having this problem :hugs:
and LOL to your story, that would be freaky!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - LOL, sounds like you had your own Poltergeist moment with your kid calling you from the TV. At least there was a source and it wasn't a freaky ghost moment :argh:. Great idea to address your hemorrhoid issues - whatever works right? :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA.

Friday morning as I was rushing to leave the house for work I had a topple down the stairs. I hurt my head and hit the side of my lower abdomen (right side, which is right where my placenta is) on the corner of a step. We were quite frightened and spent the entire day/ evening at the hospital. You would think a hospital would treat a pregnant woman's fall more seriously, but we got to the hospital at 10am and didn't have an ultrasound until 5pm ish. On top of that, they wouldn't let DH in the ultrasound room and the tech was so cold. I couldn't see the screen and she just started taking pictures... I asked her if everything was okay, and she said she can't tell me anything I have to wait for the doctor to give me the report. I started really freaking out at that point, as I assumed if everything was okay, the tech would definitely have at least said "don't worry". Anyways, I had to then wait another 2 hours for the doctor to finally tell me that everything looks okay - that there are no signs of any damage to baby or placenta. I can't tell you how relieved I am.

Its been a pretty rough week altogether for me. My older sister is best friends with my close friend's sister. My sister and mom were the only ones that know of us doing IVF, not that I'm ashamed but its a personal thing that I want to be able to choose who we share with. Anywho, I was out with friends on Thursday, when my friend says, your sister told mine that you had IVF, thats not true is it? I said there must be a misunderstanding, but needless to say, my sister and I are no longer speaking. She doesn't think she has done anything wrong.

Enough about me - Urchin, congrats on team pink! So thrilled for you!!! 
Klein - hope things get better!

Lots of love to everyone else!


----------



## Care76

Oh Dis! I am happy baby is ok. You would think and unborn baby's life is important enough to rush you in, but I guess not. :nope: How is your head? 

Klein, that sounds like it would have freaked me right out! Creepy. And :haha: at the hemorrhoid remedy. At least you found some relief. 

I have been busy working. I was asked for product donations for an event this coming weekend and I wasn't given much notice. I really want to do something, but I don't have any tiny packaging for items for gift bags. So I have been looking for something fast that I can use. I have been designing tiny labels so if I can find enough I will be almost ready last minute. I really wish I had a couple more weeks notice because I have these awesome sample size sprayers on order that would be perfect for bug spray or healing oil. Oh well. 

And my bump has popped out quite a bit the past few days. In the same time I have felt bubs moving around at times. Mostly in the morning as soon as I open my eyes, but last night I felt the flips late before bed. :happydance: Tomorrow is the big day. Hopefully we will find out how great bubs is doing and the gender as well! I am nervous though. More anxious I guess. 

Teta, your scan is tomorrow too, right? Or did it change?


----------



## marie44

Dis - i'm trying to sort that same issue out myself with who knows it is ivf. I'm ok with close family and friends knowing but there's no way to know for sure who they are telling. I plan to tell co- workers & anyone else i was on fertility meds if they ask. The problem with twins i'm realizing is after "congratulations" is said, it is followed with "was it natural" which is so private & insensitive. I'm worried at the baby shower when all interact, my secret will be out and i will be so upset. I may try to do damage control, but like your sister, some people don't get how personal it is and it may not help. I would be upset with your sister too but hopefully she'll come around & apologize

Klein - glad you found a solution to the problem. I'm wearing a pad now too. I think my problem is that my pants are so tight on me that i get irritated there too so it helps protect the area. I haven't had one yet this pg but i'm being proactive bc i know they are so common.

They are plums today!!!


----------



## sienna1

Dis3tnd, I can't imagine how frustrating and scary Friday was for you. Glad to hear you are both OK.

I had the special NT ultrasound yesterday. It's so great to see reassurance that it's growing OK and the heartbeat is strong. They said everything looks normal. Today I'm 13w, can't believe that if everything goes well in 6 months we'll meet our baby. 

I'm up 5 pounds from my BFP, but definitely not showing yet (except to me and DH). Just look like I've had too many muffins. :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - So glad to hear everything is ok :hugs: I don't know if it is a rule with hospitals or what but when I had my hospital u/s with the OHSS they wouldn't let DH in either. And to make you wait another two hours after that for an answer is ridiculous :growlmad:

So sorry your sister outed you :grr: It is definitely a personal decision who you tell and what you tell. I'm not embarrassed to have done IVF but I also don't tell everyone that is what we did. Usually the most I will say is that we used fertility meds but it depends on the person. Some strangers I will say it was IVF and some people I see all the time I will just say we used meds. It just depends on the person and situation :shrug:. Regardless it is definitely not your sisters place to tell, or her friends place to spread the news to her sister (your friend) who then decides to confront you with it in front of other people. You have every right to be upset. I'm sure your sister wouldn't like it if you told everyone you knew about what her vagina has been up to either...

Care - good luck for your scan tomorrow, FX you can tell which team you are on :thumbup:

Marie - I would hope your shower would be about you and the babies and not about how you got there. At other showers no one discusses how often they had sex after all. If you are concerned, maybe put it out there to those that do know that it is not a topic for shower discussion :shrug:

Sienna - at least you know your bump is from baking a muffin not eating them :munch:


----------



## Teta81

Urch congrats on your little girl. I was like you with dd, would have bet my life she was a he, but shes a she and i couldnt picture it any other way now! Im convinced this one is a boy too. We will know in 21 weeks! 

Dis that Is so scary, I'm so glad everything is ok! 

Care, so excited my scan is tomorrow too. Very nervous and anxious, just want it to be here so that I can finally feel like this is all for real!!


----------



## urchin

cheers teta - just shows how wrong that gut feeling can be!

Mt hospital has a rule that only 2 people are allowed in the u/s room (not sure if the woman being scanned counts as one of those!) But I would hate it if Mr Urch wasn't allowed in.
On all of our scans the sonographer has chatted to us all the way through - and told us that everything looks ok ... like you, I would be very scared if they refused to say anything at all Dis xx


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for all the support ladies!

Good luck to the scans today Care and Teta! I don't know how you can stand team yellow Teta! My scan is coming up, can't wait!!


----------



## Care76

Well, our baby is pretty modest and didn't want to spread the legs too much. :haha: But, the tech looked for a very long time at all different angles and she thinks it's a GIRL! I will post a pic later as I don't have it scanned yet. 

And most importantly she said everything looks good too! :cloud9:


----------



## Care76

OK I am going to try to upload a pic off my phone. The cord was low so that is why the tech wasn't 100% sure. She said there is a very small chance something could be hiding behind it. But we couldn't see any sacs or anything so chances are she's a she. :happydance:


The tech also wasn't supposed to say anything about the heart, spine, kidneys, etc, but when I asked she said "I wouldn't worry if I were you" with a big smile. Baby (Aria :cloud9: ) is over 11 oz! I feel so much more relieved after seeing her moving and kicking her legs. She kept waving too. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-23 10.48.12.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for team pink! :pink: Glad everything is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care Im just so so happy for you! will you get another scan or is that it? I dont have anymore, and hubby wont let me do a 3d one but im tempted to pay for another regular one as I miss my boy.

dis I would be pissed too, im the same...told my close family and friends but its not something im telling everyone. I asked my MIL if she told people as she likes to blab but she said 'no, thats no-ones business'. In some ways I want to tell everyone and have assisted fertility more known, but i just want to keep private. some people Ive said 'we had some help' but thats it, no details. sorry you had to go to hospital and have a mean tech!

teta will yours be a boy or another girl, cant wait for your update


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay for a girl Care! So happy for you! I think knowing the gender makes it all so much more real for those of us who have been waiting for this endlessly, and can't believe our time has finally come!


----------



## Teta81

YAY Care!!! Will you go back to confirm the lady parts??

So everything went well with me, I think... the ultrasound tech didn't say much and when I asked when I would hear how everything looked, she said your OB will get the report in a few days. I said what if something were wrong? she said well then you would hear from them today. So hopefully that means my OB will just be getting the report in a few days.....

We didn't find out, and remain team yellow. She did tell us to look away when looking at the legs so of course I think that means its a boy. DH said I thought the same thing last time too, and I was very wrong :blush:

So hopefully no news is good!
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 7









photo-3.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## urchin

Wahaaaaay Care! another one for team :pink:
Glad to hear that all is looking good - it's such a relief isn't it xxx





sarahincanada said:


> omg care Im just so so happy for you! will you get another scan or is that it? I dont have anymore, and hubby wont let me do a 3d one but im tempted to pay for another regular one as I miss my boy.

I would too Sarah - no way could I last from now to October.
My schedule looks like this: wk 24 private 4D scan, wk28 hospital scan - then hospital scans every 3 weeks to keep an eye on my fibroid and placenta



Dis3tnd said:


> Yay for a girl Care! So happy for you! I think knowing the gender makes it all so much more real for those of us who have been waiting for this endlessly, and can't believe our time has finally come!

Absolutely agree with you Dis ... it feels so different knowing that I have an actual real live DAUGHTER inside me - and Mr Urch has started talking to my belly now...which is very cute :cloud9:

Teta - hope you've had no calls today ... I don't understand why they set things up like this - if you had a working party meet to try and come up with new ways of stressing pregnant women, you'd bet this would be on the list!

AFM went to pick up the moses basket today that Mr Urch has bought for Eenie ... it's lovely, very sweet but not all ruffly :D
Not much left to get now!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta! I love love love your scan pics! So clear and so adorable! Love that the heart looks like a heart, and love the shot of baby's foot! Oh so excited! All your scans are making me sooo anxious for mine!!!

Urch - can't believe all your shopping is almost done! I have nothing yet!! Will wait until after my baby shower (July 14) so I can put gift cards etc to good use!


----------



## Care76

Teta, that is a beautiful profile pic! Mine seems fuzzier. 

Maybe she just didn't want to you see that there was nothing there. I guess you won't really know until bubs is born! Mine basically said the same, but after almost begging, she basically said I shouldn't have anything to worry about. I hope you don't hear anything today!!!!

Dis, my shower for my US family is July 7, so just the week before yours! I think the Canadian shower will be August. Not sure if I am even having one here.

Sarah, my midwife said I wouldn't get any more scans unless they couldn't see something important like the heart or kidneys (or if there is a problem). I am going to ask, but I will probably have to get a private scan done. Not too sure what we will do. We might go for a 3D. My DH thinks it would be cool, but things are tight right now so I am not sure if it is worth the almost $200. 

Also, I never asked about my ovaries/cysts. I was so concerned about baby I forgot about me. I know she measured them and I could see cysts, but they did look smaller to me. But then again my uterus is so big now maybe it is hard to tell. My midwife will tell me in 3 weeks, so no biggie. All I really cared about was baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

teta omg look how the heart looks like a love heart, so cute! Im going to guess boy as the forehead is not overly rounded like a lot of girls, but Im not an expert!! had the tech already looked at the genitals before she said look away? as often they will say that just incase, but if she had already looked during measurements it could be a sign.

urch my hubby is so stubborn with things like that (Im sitting on the computer right now with a belly blanket over my bump to avoid rays). he is adamant about the 3D but perhaps I can work on him about a regular scan. however I changed his mind about the gender thing so perhaps I can even about the 3D thing :haha: 

dis I agree, knowing if its a boy or girl really made it feel more real to me, I havent regretted finding out for a second. plus it is sooooooo much easier shopping, although I didnt do it for that reason. 

we are having babies ladies, can you friggin believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Teta81

I love the heart! I didn't even notice until you ladies pointed it out! She told us to look away after she already did the measurements. When she was looking there the first time I was trying to peak, even though I don't want to know :haha: but I couldn't tell either way. No phone call tonight, still going to be anxious waiting for it tomorrow!! I'm going to call and see if I can get a copy of the report tomorrow, then I will feel better!

Who's scan is up next? Dis?? :happydance:


----------



## Teta81

Oh she also said I am measuring 20+2 with a due date of oct 8, instead of 19 wks due oct 17. But since it was ivf and we know for sure nothing changes. Just interesting to see how varying the results could be!


----------



## sarahincanada

I was measuring over 1 week ahead on my 18 week scan, but they havent changed the due date. Im 5'10 and hubby 6' so assuming we will have a big baby lol


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teta - Wow, those pics are really clear! And props to you for remaining strong and staying on team yellow. I don't think telling you to look away means anything one way or the other, so I wouldn't read much into that. I think the fact that she told you your OB would get the report in a few days means all is ok. Otherwise I doubt she would have been that specific. She didn't tell you they might call you today until you prompted her.


----------



## urchin

Dis3tnd said:


> Urch - can't believe all your shopping is almost done! I have nothing yet!! Will wait until after my baby shower (July 14) so I can put gift cards etc to good use!

Ah, but I still have a house that looks like a building site Dis - I might have _things_, but I am short on _rooms_ to put them in!



sarahincanada said:


> urch my hubby is so stubborn with things like that (Im sitting on the computer right now with a belly blanket over my bump to avoid rays). he is adamant about the 3D but perhaps I can work on him about a regular scan. however I changed his mind about the gender thing so perhaps I can even about the 3D thing :haha:
> 
> we are having babies ladies, can you friggin believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

3D scans are still ultrasound - but tbh Mr Urch could be as stubborn as he likes and I would still book myself an appointment!
The belly blanket I'd go along with as it would be no skin off my nose ... but the scans I neeeeed dammit - otherwise I would go completely crazy!

and yesssss - babies - we're actually having babies :wohoo:
It's so good to be able to say it, after all this time



sarahincanada said:


> I was measuring over 1 week ahead on my 18 week scan, but they havent changed the due date. Im 5'10 and hubby 6' so assuming we will have a big baby lol

Oddly they changed my DD by 2 days at my 12 wk scan - but I'm still sticking with the 9th, as you say, with IVF you know exactly when conception occurred


----------



## Care76

Sarah and Dis, both your babies were ahead. Did they tell you approx how much they weighed? My tech only said 11.5oz but not how long she was or what week she was measuring at. Just going by the few apps I have they should be 10.5oz at 20 weeks. I know it doesn't change the actual DD since we know, but I was just curious. 

And yes, Sarah, I can't believe we are having babies!!! :baby: :happydance: I honestly (at least for myself) never dreamed I would be here. We gave up wishing years ago. It is still almost like it is happening to somebody else. I could see her move and couldn't feel it, so it was kind of strange. 

Oh, and I guess my placenta is on the top too, so maybe that is why I only feel her to the sides sometimes. But on the screen it looked like it was at the front, but down low near the cervix. I know she measured the distance but didn't say anything about whether it was good or bad. 

Urch, at least you have the summer to get your house in order. And it will be so worth it! Is a moses basket a bassinet? If so, I have a hard time finding ones that aren't ruffly. Really it would be in my room so who cares (Using the bassinet on our pack and play for downstairs), but they all look the same. I am thinking of skipping it and just using my friends or having Aria cloud9:) cosleep for a couple months.


----------



## sarahincanada

care I didnt get a weight, I have a full report but I dont see that on it. hopefully you will get the same report. mine has all the individual measurements, then says age was 18 weeks 1 day going by last ultrasound, but this ultrasound age is 19 weeks 2 days. Placental site is anterior and 3.5 from internal...she said that was a good measurement from cervix. They will say if your placenta is lying low and often it moves up as your bump grows. And I agree, its so weird to see them kicking but not feel it. Im feeling a few more odd things, but only once I thought it was a kick!

best part is where it says Fetal Sex: Male External Genitalia :cloud9:


----------



## Care76

That is awesome! 

I wonder what ours will say. We go in three weeks to go over the full report with our midwife. I can't wait! Our tech said based on measurements the baby is 11.5 ounces. But I don't think she said what those measurements were (length or weeks). At least I know she is growing because I was kind of wondering since I haven't gained much. I thought I gained about 4 lbs, but today I was back down 4lbs so I guess it is still bloat. 

Today I had the first person who didn't know I was pregnant ask if I was pregnant! I don't know if he counts though, as I think he was trying to say I gained weight, lol. But he said "what are you having a baby or something?" and when I replied yes he was still shocked. He is my old boss and the first person to tell you if you gained some weight. 

And today was the first day I felt her move while sitting down!!! And then I felt her at least two more times in the next couple hours! Usually I only felt her on my side in bed. It is still very light feeling and not strong, but it is kind of like bubbles or fluttering. It feels like she is a fish in there!


----------



## sarahincanada

care cant wait till we feel big kicks!! someone on here a few weeks more than me is feeling hers everyday now.

thats so cute he asked, only this week Ive popped out a little more above my belly button so I think i look pregnant now rather than that Ive eaten too much. I havent gained much, I lost 10 pounds when so sick and have maintained that, but just the last week noticed Im finally up 3 pounds, but that means im still minus 7 from my pre pregnancy weight. Some friends on here have gained 20 pounds already, Im not sure why I havent as I havent been watching my eating. But I was overweight pre pregnancy so Im not worried about it and bub is over measuring, so perhaps he has been eating my fat stores!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

For some reason mine like to lay as low as possible these days so half the time my bump is super low. I'll feel like above the belly button is practically normal and below is all hard baby. Don't know what they are doing in there but apparently they like the basement better than the penthouse. Silly babies...

I can tell when they are up to something but not feeling any definite kicks or anything yet. One week til next scan, which is the full anatomy scan. Will be fun to get to watch them for so long :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Care - yeah I think a moses basket and bassinet are pretty much the same thing.. and most are decidedly ruffly - not my thing at all

and - Aria is that the name you've picked? If it is, I love it! :cloud9:

sarah - I'm still 1lb down on my pre-pregnancy weight ... but up 10lbs from my normal weight due to the IVF drugs - I just seem to be redistributing it at the minute!

Oooo Mrs B how exciting - at my 20wk scan the sonographer was concentrating on individual body parts - but we got plenty of time to look at recognisable baby bits too!


----------



## Teta81

I just went and picked up a copy of my ultrasound report bc I didn't like not knowing anything! All is normal thankfully. The weight is 336grams or 12 ounces and all measurements show 20+2 instead of 19 wks. But of course I know it's 19! Nothing else exciting which is perfect! I also have an anterior placenta, which surprises me for how much movement I feel. Several times a day at least! Ok... NOW it's real!!


----------



## Care76

Yay Teta!!! I didn't know we could ask for it before the doctor/midwife goes over it. I guess Aria isn't too big then at 11.5 if your bubs is 12oz. 

Urch, yes the only name we had picked out was Aria Rose. Originally it was Aria Grace, but my DH's nanny passed last year and Rose was her middle name so we chose it. I like it better anyway. When we were in Mexico for IVF we met a lady having dinner at the next table over. After we started talking she said 'I know you are going to have a little girl, and I am never wrong". Her husband then said it was true, she always guessed right. We already had the name picked then so we told everybody our baby's name would be Aria Rose. Kind of funny it turned out to be right. 

But I never heard of an Aria and that is why I chose it and now I see it at the bottom of this forum taunting me. Oh well. I still don't think it is very popular.

I didn't have much to do today so I spent a lot of time adding items to my baby registry. :)


----------



## urchin

Well, I've never met an Aria Care - so I don't think there are many of them about ... and anyway, it is an absolutely beautiful name - so who cares! 

I've woken up to another beautiful day, and a day off work - how often do those 2 coincide? ... oh, and it's also payday TRIPLE WAMMY!
I'm off for a haircut, then going to see my lovely s-i-l ... and after that, who knows - but the important thing is No Work! :wohoo:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay for a day off Urchin! Today is soo nice out, wish I was off work! I have been feeling really crappy past few days, as if I'm in first tri again wtih the nausea, and the body aches of second tri. Every inch of my body is sore :( DH decided I needed to relax, so we're going away for the weekend to Niagara Falls to unwind and destress - can't wait to leave work and be on my way! Then, I'm off of work Monday for my scan and just 4 more days of work before my vacation in Mexico - really can't wait to be on a beach for a week!

Teta - I'm sure you're feeling all your movements even with an anterior placenta since this is baby #2. From what my doctor says, you can be sure you're feeling baby #1 by 22 weeks, and baby #2 is 15 weeks - a huge difference!


----------



## Teta81

Dis, I hope you feel better soon. A weekend away should make you feel better for sure! We live an hour from the beach, but my parents live at the beach so we will be spending the weekend there (and every weekend til september!!) This is by far my most favorite weekend of the year, I love summer and the beach!! Sooooo, to celebrate I made my pregnancy "Facebook official" :haha: Which means its REALLY real now!! I wanted to share the pic I posted, b/c I love it so much and wanted you all to see. You are going to get to see me and DD too! Which is kinda funny since we are all just names without faces on here!! Here we are!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Care76

Urch that is great you have the day off! It is so beautiful here too. 

Dis, I am sorry you are sick. I get that way sometimes still and it sucks. I am so jealous you are going to Mexico! I know I just left in February, but I miss it. I love Niagara Falls too, lucky you! 

Teta, awwwwww, that pic is so sweet! Your daughter is beautiful and so are you. I posted our scan pic on FB, but I have it so only my family can see. Others don't know yet. 

So, guess what? I bought a stroller! I was going to wait, but it was a great deal so I jumped on it. I have had quite a few strollers, new and used (from my sister). and the one I really wanted is a older model. So I have been looking on kijiji to see about the model I wanted and I found a mint one. My Friend has the same stroller but two years older and it is heavier than mine. I am in love with it! It is the Peg Perego Skate and it came with a rain cover, foot muff, and food tray, plus the car seat adapters. I really like the new Skates, but in 2010 they started making the bassinet and toddler seat separate and I really wanted one that turned into either or. Plus if I wanted to I could get the jump seat later so it could be used for two.

Kijiji has so much baby stuff. Not too much around me. I had to look in Toronto since there isn't anywhere around here to get Peg products. But TO is flooded with nice strollers. Mine is in almost perfect condition. I know all my strollers and car seats were always in excellent condition, so I knew there were other people like me out there.
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-19 07.21.44.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3









2012-04-19 07.28.40.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









2012-04-19 07.32.55.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> From what my doctor says, you can be sure you're feeling baby #1 by 22 weeks, and baby #2 is 15 weeks - a huge difference!

ooooh I hope thats true, one more week for me! although with an anterior placenta it might be longer according to my book.
Im sooo jealous you are going to a beach...Id love to but we are so broke. Im hoping to travel a bit in 2013 and I hope I have a bub that co-operates!!

care thats a great buy :thumbup: was it a good price? and I love the name Aria, its original and fresh.


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Dis, I hope you feel better soon. A weekend away should make you feel better for sure! We live an hour from the beach, but my parents live at the beach so we will be spending the weekend there (and every weekend til september!!) This is by far my most favorite weekend of the year, I love summer and the beach!! Sooooo, to celebrate I made my pregnancy "Facebook official" :haha: Which means its REALLY real now!! I wanted to share the pic I posted, b/c I love it so much and wanted you all to see. You are going to get to see me and DD too! Which is kinda funny since we are all just names without faces on here!! Here we are!!

omg so cute! love the collage! and your bump looks amazing!

I put my news on fb last week, it was so nice to read all the messages, some people I havent talked to in years. I like FB for those people you are not close to, but want to keep in touch with.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, it was a steal at $200! I literally just happened to see it posted (total fluke) the minute it came up. They have a really nice blue Uppababy Vista for $475 and some less. And some Bugaboos too at a great price. i don't have the app for my phone, but after seeing that deal I might get it so I can be informed asap. Although I don't know what else I need since I want to buy the car seat new. So I will have paid under $550 for the travel system after I get the car seat.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta! Great pics! DD is adorable and I love your bump! Looks a lot like mine at this point!!

Care - great stroller! The skate is the one I want too, and brand new its $800 plus tax so you really got a great deal!!!!


----------



## marie44

Care - congrats on a girl & the new stroller is adorable!

Teta - love the pics! It's so exciting when it starts to look like a real baby. Mine are still in the "teddybear stage" as the OB put it since the head & body are the same size & there are tiny little arms and legs sticking out. I saw them moving their little legs during the scan last week. It is so funny to watch.

Mrs.bear - lol at the babies liking the basement apt, you may have some celler dwellers on your hands. Mine i guess are right on the 1st floor. Has your dr talked to you about where you should be on your weight gain? I know it's so important with twins to gain early. I guess if they are measuring good, that is what's most important. I'm up 5 lbs right now about to enter tri 2 so my dr said that is fine but i should be picking up the pace soon.

Sarah - glad bub is a little ahead of schedule, must be a relief.

Urch - if i count my ivf meds, i'm up 9 lbs but they won't let me count that as my starting point but i secretly am. I mean the eggs were growing then so why shouldn't it count? :growlmad:

Dis - feel better :)


----------



## kleinfor3

:hi: ladies, So sorry I've been too busy to post but I have been reading all of yours! There is alot going on here! I just got done doing outdoor pictures, the high here today was 97!!! I sweated bucket fulls :( but managed to stay hydrated. I'm feeling LO move around several times a day. Nothing like huge kicks but little flutters and movements. It's lovely :) That's all that's new with me!

Teta-So exciting you posted on FB! I LOVE your collage pics. Your DD is too sweet in her t-shirt! Love the baby bump and DD pic!

Care-Awesome stroller deal! Can't believe you got so lucky! YAY for team pink! I agree and love the name Aria :)

Dis-Sorry your feeling bad. I'm still sick. It stinks but I'm just trying to deal with it and go on about my business. It is what it is I suppose. I do envy all of those women who say they 'love' being pregnant and it was the best time of their life. I'm glad I'm pregnant, don't get me wrong, but I am ONE SICK PREGNANT LADY. Hope we all feel better and move on to happier days!


----------



## urchin

Hey Klein good to see you :hugs:
I have also spent most of the last 21 weeks being sick as a dog ... still wouldn't trade places with non-preggo me though!

News from today is our dog Stig won UK Working Whippet Champion 2012! There's a pic in my journal if anyone wants to gaze upon his delightful form! :rofl:


----------



## kleinfor3

Congrats Urch on your new Champion! 

Today has been a good day, not too sick today. That's a plus. Hubby is starting to work on my son's new room. I'm super excited about that since the nursery will be in his old room. Wow, a nursery...makes it sound so real :)

Have you all started on your nursery? When did you start purchasing items/baby gear? Just wondering if I'm ahead or behind!


----------



## Care76

Yay for Stig! I know a lady that breeds whippets and does a lot with them. My friend has a few as pets. Lovely dogs. One of her females does not like my dog Jazmine, so I have to keep her away from her when we go there. 

I agree about wanting to be pregnant more than anything, but being jealous of those who have easy pregnancies. My youngest sister has had 4 beautiful babies and she says she loves being pregnant. She doesn't get sick or have a hard time while pregnant. 

Klein, my nursery is painted, but not finished. We were waiting to find out the gender first. We have some stripes to do around the room, then the painting will be done. I bought some decorations yesterday. I think most will be wall art. I bought 3 big 10"-12" flowers. They look like bright pink gerbera daisies. I am taking the stems off and putting them on the wall. Then I bought these beautiful butterflies (2 are about 3.5" and 4 are 2") and I plan to put one on one of the flowers and have the others look like they are flying away. I have an idea in my head but I am not sure how it will turn out. 

I haven't bought much else besides the stroller. I have bedding and other things on my registry, so what I don't get then I will buy after.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - great deal on the stroller :thumbup:

Marie - my OB hasn't said anything to me about weight. I lost a lot first tri and from the bottom weight am now up 12-15 pounds. I didn't start gaining til around 14-15 weeks or so I think. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You will start to pack it on. I think I am gaining almost 2 a week right now so they are making up for lost time I guess.

Urch - congrats on your champion!

Klein - hope you feel better soon. We haven't done anything on the nursery because it is the room I tend to store random stuff in. So still have to get it cleared out before we can redo it. Need to get started on that though so we can get things done over the summer. I didn't really start buying stuff til around 18 weeks or so. We went to an outlet mall today and I got a bunch of great deals at gymboree, osh kosh and carters. Haven't gotten the bigger items though. I'm kind of waiting til July in my head I think because that is where if the babies come early they still have a chance in NICU. I can't bring myself to get the big stuff til after that.


----------



## urchin

Klein - So far we have bought most things for Eenie (except clothes because we are going to be given most of those) Just need a base for the car seat and a baby bouncer chair.

The nursery has been cleared and we're getting ready to paint - Mr Urch has some paint scraping to do, then we can paint the walls and the woodwork and put everything together :cloud9:

Whippets are wonderful dogs Care - very silly and great fun, but dreadful thieves - unattended food is never safe, even if your back was turned for less than 5 seconds!

Morning MrsB! 21 weeks today for me and tomorrow for you - not long now til V-day! :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

I did some gardening today. Not much as I couldn't squat down very long. But after I was so done. My feet and back are killing me. I am also cleaning out our spare room downstairs because my dad is coming to visit for a couple days. I can't wait to get finished so I can relax. I just sat with my feet up for a few minutes because they are so swollen. What am I going to do when I am 7-9 months pregnant? I have a hard time moving around now as it is. :shrug: I feel like such a complainer.


----------



## urchin

I seem to be swelling too Care - my socks all feel tight around the ankles, and I had to take my ring off today as it is getting frighteningly tight towards the end of the afternoon :(


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all!

I haven't done much shopping yet either! Only thing I've bought was my Coach Diaper Bag this weekend which I'm in love with! I don't plan on starting to do shopping until after my baby shower... and I like the colour of baby's room already, will just be adding some wall art.

Swelling has started for me too! I feel bad complaining about it but my feet kill me all the time. I've already had to buy size 10 shoes (Im a size 9 normally) as my feet are so swollen all the time my old shoes just dont fit anymore!

Had my ultrasound today! We were in the room for an hour and 20 minutes because baby just wouldn't cooperate! She needs us to come back in 2 weeks because she couldn't get good pictures of the heart, and she's sure the doctor will be unhappy with the pics. So I go back June 13th after my vacation. She said not to worry though and we are measuring exact for our dates - 19w5days. We said we wanted to know gender, and so right away she said its a girl.... we were very happy about that, we kissed and said her name out loud... but about 20 minutes later she said, oh wait, no I was wrong.... its a boy! She spent some more time to make sure, and then said, yea its a boy! We were again very happy! We really were fine with either, but I'm very excited to be having a he :) Yay team blue - I think our group is all tied up now?


----------



## Care76

Yay, Dis is team :blue:!!! :dance: That is so awesome. So do you have a boy name too? 

Yep, I think we are three :blue: and three :pink:! :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

I really don't know why this website gets stuck for me sometimes when posting. Then it double posts.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yes I do, Zakariya :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis- YAY for blue team!!! That's so exciting. I love the name Zakariya. Very lovely choice :) 

Care-Your not a complainer, your just pregnant lol. Making a baby is a great and rewarding job to have, although it is trying for most of us at times. For now, we'll keep our eye on the prize :) and hope to reach the finish line in due time!

No swelling for me yet, it's prob a little early though. 
DD is working on building DS's new room so then I can start on the nursery for LO. I am thinking I'm going to be doing an under the sea theme with painted fish, and ocean life all around the room. I think a solid color crib bedding set will compliment the busy walls...do you ladies agree?
Walmart in the US has a sale on Graco complete nursery solution set if anyone is interested. It's a crib with a trundle, a glider and a 3 drawer dresser that is the proper height to put a changing pad on it, all for only $299.00 where I am. It's on sale, usually $349.00. The white and expresso color is sold out, with no info on when it will be back in stock but the cherry color is still available. I think it's a steal of a price and we will be purchasing that set! (it has good reviews too)


----------



## kleinfor3

Ah, I just rechecked the site and the white is available now at the sale price still!!! YAY! I got it ordered and I'm so happy :) Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## marie44

Dis - congrats on a boy! So funny they mixed it up at first!

I thought you ladies with bad MS might appreciate what i just read in my book. It says there are fewer mc & perinatal deaths with pregnancies involving MS. Studies show MS stimulates early placental growth. Doesn't help me as i have had no MS but i thought it was interesting.


----------



## urchin

Yaaay Dis! Congratulations on your little boy! :blue: I will add him to the front page :D
Good job your sonographer got that second look 

Klein - I think you're right with the plain bedding - under sea themes are lovely. We did one for my niece when she was little - we did mainly sea but some sky for the top 1/4 (kinda like you were looking through a slice of sea/sky) ... so we could do some birds too.

Marie - I hope you're right; there needs to be some evolutionary benefit of hurling your guts up :rofl:

AFM not much going on - 21 weeks and it is feeling so fast now ... can't believe how much I have still to do on the house!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - Congrats on team blue! :blue:

Klein - a friend did plain bedding and a sea theme for her nursery last year and it was really cute. She loved not being tied down by any specific bedding and being able to add little touches here and there.

Urch - definitely going fast, its already banana week!

Care - you might look into compression stockings. They aren't the most glamorous but should help circulation and the swelling. I had some with the ohss and it helped so I put them on if I'm seeing swelling.


----------



## Janers

Hi ladies!! I was hoping there was a thread for LTTTCers! I am having a hard time relating to other ladies who got their BFP after just a couple months of trying or less! I was hoping to find some familiar faces from LTTTC, and here you are!

I'm pregnant with my first, we tried for 21 months before our BFP, i know thats not too long in the grand scheme of things, but it was rollercoaster ride thats for sure! 

I'm trying to appreciate every second, even the ms, but i can't help worry all the time!

Mrs. Bear, your due on my birthday 

Hope everyone is doing well, and I'm excited to get to know everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Janers! :hi: Congrats on your bfp and a Christmas baby :xmas9:!

I doubt I will make it to your birthday with twins but I think Urchin's is the same day so you may have a shot of her getting there :flower:


----------



## Janers

Twins! How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Care76

Hi Janers, welcome! Congrats to you on you bfp! 

Mrs.B, thanks for the tip. We don't even have maternity stores here so I am not sure where to find those. Not sure if I could handle wearing them in 90-95 weather these days though! Are they light?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Welcome Janers! Congrats!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Care, compression stockings won't be at a maternity store. Also just a quick tip if you're far from maternity stores in canada, motherhood maternity does ship. They had a buy one get one free sale that just ended yesterday, and I got 8 dresses for $130!!!

You'd be able to get compression stockings from a chiropractor/ physiotherapist probably.... you can even get a prescription for them and use your benefits to cover the cost. I think shoppers drug mart (the med supply ones) also have cheaper versions...


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

dis yay for team blue!! :happydance::happydance: and lovely name :cloud9: and which coach bag did you get, can I see a pic? im trying to persuade hubby to get me a gucci diaper bag as a push present :rofl: its completely selfish and terrible overspending, but I want it :growlmad::growlmad::haha: I earn more money than him, so he knows if I want it I will get it but trying to make it seem like a present!

marie I hope thats true too, i had terrible nausea and only medication would help. definitely not true that its girls give you MS. even though I felt terrible it did get me through the first tri, as I read the worse the mum feels the more the bub is thriving!

welcome janers and congrats! 21 months is an eternity! I was about 24 months with failed IUIs and IVFs. how far along are you? (sorry cant see your ticket when I hit reply).

Ive been spending a lot recently, but got some cute things, Im just loving it. hubby painted the room for bub, 2 walls brown and 2 green, it looks cute. the green is shocking to me as I like neutrals, but I keep thinking I have to go wilder for a baby. and I want to keep neutral as we will use that room if theres a #2, and will move bub into his own room. over the next 2 weeks want to get the decals on the wall and furniture and toys in there so it will really feel real!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care76 said:


> Mrs.B, thanks for the tip. We don't even have maternity stores here so I am not sure where to find those. Not sure if I could handle wearing them in 90-95 weather these days though! Are they light?

Like Dis said, you don't need to go to a maternity store. I don't know that they would even have them. You should be able to find them at a medical supply store and even most pharmacies, as well as online. The stockings are different than the socks. The stockings are thinner, more like a thin trouser sock or a thicker knee high. They can be tough to get on yourself til you get used to them so DH might need to help you. What they do is help get the blood circulation back out from your feet, so they help with swelling. I won't lie and say they are always super comfortable if you wear them all the time, but they do the trick. These days I mainly wear them at night so I'm not wearing them all day or have to wear jeans all summer to hide them. I also wear a maternity support band to help with back pain, so you might look into that too if you are getting back pain. I got mine from Babies r Us.


----------



## marie44

Janers - welcome! I've been ttc for 30 months with 3 failed iuis and finally a bfp with ivf. It seems so surreal. I can't believe it sometimes (& i have twins too which is a double blessing).

Well, i started experiencing heartburn for the 1st time in my life over the last 4 days. I guess this will be going on for the duration as i understand. I had chest pains for a few minutes this afternoon (so scary) and took a tums and they disappeared. I read it is common in pregnancy but if it happens again, i will confirm with my dr. I guess i was due for some pg symptoms...i've had an easy ride so far.


----------



## Care76

Thanks! I will look into them.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, I actually bought two bags - DH convinced me I would use both since I couldn't decide between one!

The white one is much larger, so will be good for trips to grandmas, or long days out when I need to pack lots of stuff. The black one is a much better everyday bag. The best part was the price at the Niagara outlet. The white was on sale for $249, the black for $179, and you got an extra $50 off for every $250 spent, so I threw in a wallet for myself and was able to get an extra $100 off. I was so pleased as I saw the same bags on amazon for $400ish! 

I say get the bag you want Sarah! Its important to be in love with your bag :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 23









2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Janers

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Sarahincanada: I am 10 weeks 1 day! Still in the early stages, but couldn't be more excited


----------



## urchin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Urch - definitely going fast, its already banana week!

wouldn't it be fab if that's what our preggo notes said 
doctor: so, how far along are you urchin?
urchin: banana week!



Janers said:


> Hi ladies!! I was hoping there was a thread for LTTTCers! I am having a hard time relating to other ladies who got their BFP after just a couple months of trying or less! I was hoping to find some familiar faces from LTTTC, and here you are!
> 
> I'm pregnant with my first, we tried for 21 months before our BFP, i know thats not too long in the grand scheme of things, but it was rollercoaster ride thats for sure!

Hello and welcome Janers :hi:
I know exactly what you mean - I find it harder to relate to those who got pregnant right on schedule ... it took me 4 years and IVF to get here, and that just seems like a very different journey from 'legs up the wall following sex for 2 cycles'

I'm due on your birthday too - but I have to have a c-section, so I'm also unlikely to make it that far!



sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> dis yay for team blue!! :happydance::happydance: and lovely name :cloud9: and which coach bag did you get, can I see a pic? im trying to persuade hubby to get me a gucci diaper bag as a push present :rofl: its completely selfish and terrible overspending, but I want it :growlmad::growlmad::haha: I earn more money than him, so he knows if I want it I will get it but trying to make it seem like a present!
> 
> marie I hope thats true too, i had terrible nausea and only medication would help. definitely not true that its girls give you MS. even though I felt terrible it did get me through the first tri, as I read the worse the mum feels the more the bub is thriving!

Not sure what a coach bag is sarah - but, my rule looks like this:
I'm pregnant. I want it. I shall have it! 
I'm still on my anti-sickenss meds, and if I don't take them I throw up everything I've eaten :(( My mum was like this all the way through with me, so I'm not holding out much hope for it to go away.

AFM - not much news really ... went to aquanatal last night, which Mr Urch has renamed Hippo Club. Too funny for me to get cross with him lol
and that's about it!
Oh, and I'm feeling little tiny kicks each day now - which I love :D


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no urch I didnt realize you were still on the meds, so you must be one of those all through pregnancy people, so sorry! and yeah banana week is bizarrre. the whole thing is bizarre as Im never sure the size of most of them anyway!! but it will be nice to see the ticker move to over half way!

dis thats a great deal!! they look nice, are they specifically a diaper bag or are you going to use as that. I saw a bag in bebe (dont shop there but saw the bag in the window) for $100 that I thought might work too. the gucci one has a waterproof mat and things inside and is the right size for a stroller so I assume other diaper bags are the same.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, its a diaper bag, comes with a changing mat and lots of pockets etc... but I can totally see myself using the bag for work later too....

No kicks or anything for me yet, but still on my nausea meds. I think I will try to wean myself off of them after my vacation next week.

Someone told me they can't believe I'm 20 weeks, that I'm hardly showing - I want a big baby belly!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - Cute bags! I looked at a Coach outlet over the weekend and they didn't have anything that cute so I'm still on the hunt

Urch - now I am picturing you like the dancing hippos from Fantasia :rofl:; the app on my phone says that this week they are carrots. A 'man' version says they are beer bottles :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis I went for dinner with some friends last night that hadnt seen me pregnant yet and they were like 'you dont look pregnant' :growlmad: but really I should take it as a compliment, my bump is little and hard and cute :haha:

I just booked a hypnobirthing class for June, 5 weeks, 3 hours a week. Anyone else considering it? a couple of friends on here have done that and given birth naturally. I will take any meds if I need them, but wanted to give myself another option and people say its a good technique that you can carry into your life in other ways. I think the idea is when you are in pain you tense up, but you should do the opposite and relax, and then your body can actually cope with whats happening.


----------



## Care76

I have a friend that did hypnobirthing. She said she wasn't sure how well it worked. Her labour was kind of crazy and fast. She said if she laboured longer she wasn't sure if it would help or if it helped at all. I am interested in trying it anyway. And Acupressure. 

Nice bags Dis! I am not a huge Coach fan but those are nice. I always seem to ruin my diaper bags, could be because I had older siblings around that seem to be obsessed with bags.


----------



## urchin

sarah - the sickness is a bugger but tbh I don't really care that much...I mean, I would quite like NOT to be being sick - but after waiting so long for this I'm kinda philosophical about it

Dis - I felt my first definite kicks at 20+6 ... hopefully it won't be much longer for you xxx



Mrs. Bear said:


> Urch - now I am picturing you like the dancing hippos from Fantasia :rofl:; the app on my phone says that this week they are carrots. A 'man' version says they are beer bottles :haha:

:rofl: Mrs B that's _exactly_ what I look like! none of us can stop giggling as we hoof it round the pool :D

well, I had a little doppler this morning ... just felt like listening in before work. I don't think she likes it though as she kept wiggling away :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I'm pretty well resigned that I will be having a c-section so I haven't looked into anything like that at all. :shrug:


----------



## Dis3tnd

DH is a doctor and has delivered many babies - he's convinced me that its just better to take the epidural and I plan on it!

On cloud 9 right now, DH had a bouquet of blue roses delivered to me at work to celebrate being 20 weeks today with our baby boy. They're beautiful :)


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I will probably have an epidural, but thought the hypnobirthing might make me cope a little better in general as I hate medical stuff!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Awww Dis how sweet! 

The thought of an epidural creeps me right out, but I am keeping an open mind. It really depends on how long the labour is I think. 

My midwife called today and freaked me out. I have to go back in in two weeks for another U/S. She said something about the blood flow from the ventricles and my brain went numb. Then I asked again and she said it was just that they didn't get a good measurement of the heart so they want to check again. I feel a bit better now, but still praying everything will be ok for Aria and that her heart measures healthy. I guess we will get another shot to see if she is in fact a :pink: as well. She did say that everything else was normal, but didn't go into details as they will at my next appointment (same day as U/S June 14). Also, my cysts on the right ovary have gone and all but one on my left! I pretty much knew that, but it is nice to have the confirmation.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh care I would be the same when hearing that, but Im sure they just didnt get a good look. its nice for you to get another scan, Im seriously considering getting a private one.

dis I missed the part about the flowers before, thats soooooo sweet! my hubby is pretty good with occasions, soppy cards etc, but I never get unexpected flowers.


----------



## marie44

Dis - how sweet of dh! I'm a little jealous. Hopefully my dh will do something like that. He has been doing the dishes & my laundry lately & that is pretty romantic :shrug:

Care - hope everything goes well, i'm sure it's just a follow-up


----------



## Teta81

Dis, congrats on your baby boy! So exciting!! Thank god she got a closer look and didn't make a mistake. I have heard of that happening before! That's so cute of DH, mine didn't even know today was the half way point until I told him at 9pm!

Care, I agree that it sounds like double checking, especially bc they are willing to give it another two weeks. If they were very concerned they would have you right back in there I'm sure! 

I have an ob appt tomorrow, hopefully it's uneventful!


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-That is interesting about the morning sickness. A bit comforting lol! Thanks for sharing.

Urchin-That is an idea I was thinking on...having some sky and wake showing. Ah, I may want to stay in the nursery lol! I did up DD's nursery with a garden scene from Paris (her name is Parris) then fairies everywhere, it is beautiful. So many compliments we have got on that room. After I was done, I was huge pregnant and I laid in the middle of the floor and just took it all in. AH, major sense of accomplishment lol!

Janers-Hi, welcome and congrats on your BFP. I agree, it can be hard to relate to someone who got pregnant so easily. I swore when I got pregnant I would embrace it and not complain at all. Well, the sickness and other issues has got to me and while I may be guilty of complaining, I'm not taking it for granted at all. I'm sure you feel the same way :) Welcome to our group! I hope you can relate to and feel welcomed here! 

Sarah-sounds like everything is coming along for your nursery! It's so exciting!

Marie-I remember having hb for the first time with DS, I thought I was dying. Like for real lol. My mom told me in a sort of cold way lol I was fine and it was just hb. I insisted I thought I needed to go to the ER and I thought, man how do people do this on a day to day basis. It was late in pregnancy and it only happened a few more times but it was rough. Hope it gets better for you :)

Dis-Beautiful choices in bags! Your DH is so considerate! I'm a big fan of an epidural. I went in the first pregnancy thinking no drugs and tried the natural approach. I took birthing classes and they passed around the epi needle and I was terrified of needles at the time. Yea after being induced, I was begging for that huge needle. I know I have a high pain tolerence but it's called labour for a reason. I don't dialate easily so it's long hard labour's for me. DS took 22 hrs to make his arrival and DD took 17! I'm one who LOVES the experiece with the proper meds lol! 

Mrs. B- Omg beer bottles! Too funny, DH needs that app!

teta- Good luck on your appt tomorrow!

Care-Bless your heart for the phone call. I'm sure it's just to clear things up and nothing to be worried about. Try to relax and have fun seeing your baby and maybe confirming the sex again!

AFM-I'm feeling movements daily, any idea when DH will be able to feel anything? I can't remember from my other children lol. Maybe it's pregnancy brain!


----------



## urchin

Dis those flowers sound lovely - lucky girlie!
Mr Urch is another of the 'non-flower' types ... but he does so many other things that show how much he cares (generally practical things) so I can live without the blooms!

I'm also going to be having a c-section, so haven't looked into any other delivery things at all....I'd probably give it a go though (as long as I had an epidural on standby!)

Care - try not to worry hon, the sheet that they mark (I looked over the sonographer's shoulder while she was doing mine) simply asks if they have seen certain things. Depending on the baby's position, some things may not be visible

I was lucky in that the very first shot had a really good view of the heart ... I think this must have been a little unusual as the sonographer exclaimed about it and zoomed in to do her heart checking straight away.

If you think about it, the heart is the thing they do the most detailed check on - with arms and legs they are just looking to see if they see them. With the heart they need to get in close and detailed to check that the blood is flowing the right way around it.

All the phonecall is saying is that they couldn't get in close enough to see, not that they saw something wrong ... so the situation you are in (heartwise) is exactly the same one as you were in before your scan.

Try and keep thinking this, and not that they have found a problem - cuz they really haven't :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Thanks ladies! I know that everything will be OK, but it is still at the back of my mind. I know the tech saw a good deal of the heart because she pointed some things out to me. But I guess they need a better measurement of the blood flow from the ventricles. I just want her here in my arms and healthy. I can't wait until Oct! 

Urch, is there a reason you are having a CS? 

Klein, I have felt Aria move twice with my hand. It was really hard to tell though, but I am thinking that within a couple weeks DH will be able to feel her (by the time he gets there she always is finished moving). It is only over to the sides or up high that I can feel her and they still are very light but much more than flutters.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Definitely don't worry Care! My ultrasound tech told me right away I should book another scan in 2 weeks since she couldn't get a good picture of the heart....


----------



## sarahincanada

I was lying watching tv yesterday and bub was quite active, and I could feel with my hand so I put hubbies hand on my tummy and he felt something too (I felt it from inside and said 'there' right after every movement) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was so quick he was second guessing it after but he definitely felt something. but he didnt want to do it for long as he didnt want to hurt bub, I told him pressing on my tummy will not hurt him :dohh:

Ive not been feeling that much with my placenta being in the front cushioning things so I was really happy.


----------



## Teta81

Sarah that's so exciting! I def feel more when I am laying flat on my back w my legs straight. At my ob appt today I asked about feeling movement and the anterior placenta. He said now it may make a difference but it the 3rd trimester it won't bc the baby is so big. So just a few more weeks til the major kicks are coming regularly! I have gained 10 lbs and I thought I was going to get yelled at, but he said they like to see between 8 and 12 lbs by 20 weeks so I'm right on track. After the long holiday weekend, I did gain 6 of those 10 lbs in the last 4 weeks :blush: I knew that was coming, I actually laughed on the scale :haha: I'm pretty much where I was with dd and I gained 23 lbs with her so I'm not worried. And lost it in a few weeks, thank you breastfeeding!!! :thumbup:

As the others have said, I am a HUGE fan of the epidural. I see babies being born for a living and can count on one hand the amount if times I have seen a women give birth without one by choice. And it's NOT pretty. I was so scared of the epidural, but I knew I couldn't get it fast enough. I must have told the anesthesiologist I love her 25 times :haha: I hope I'm at lucky this time!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I haven't been able to feel anything from the outside at all yet, though I have suspected it a few times. DH still seems a little creeped out by the idea though so I'm not pushing him to try to feel anything anyway :haha:

U/s went well today. Boy is 15 oz and Girl is 14 oz. They were both packed in the 'basement' again so didn't get great pics but oh well. Now I have to wait another 4 weeks for another scan... boo!


----------



## urchin

Care - I had a hyowj fibroid removed 2 years ago ... it was open surgery, so essentially a c-section but with more trauma to the uterus. The consultant told me at discharge that I would have to have a c-section if I was successful getting pregnant 

All sounds like baby is fine chikkie - but none of us will stop worrying until baby is safely in our arms ... and then for the next 18 years and beyond! :rofl:

Mrs B - good weights there :thumbup:
Why are scans so far apart? We should get one a week at least *nods vigorously*

Well, nearly the weekend and I really feel like I need one ... just have to meet a blummin MP tomorrow morning (a work thing not a personal choice) then I can hang up heels til Monday :D


----------



## sarahincanada

teta 10 lbs is good, Ive read quite a few people on here being nearer 20 lbs by 20 weeks. were you a normal weight to start with? Im baffled by myself, I lost 10 lbs in first tri, and Ive only gained 3 back so Im still minus 7 at 22 weeks. I think it will start to pile on now though, and i was 30 lbs overweight anyway so plenty of fat for him to feed off!!

mrs bear yesterday was the first Ive felt outside, and Id just had some chocolate so perhaps try that :haha: glad your u/s went well. I mentioned before I dont get anymore covered by healthcare so I just found a place to do one for $200 so I might go in a week or two. I figured Id get a private one before he gets too big and you cant see much. my 19 week one was wonderful but she was mainly measuring, the part she showed us his anatomy went so quick so I want another.


----------



## Teta81

Mrs bear those weights sound great, especially for twins!! They r gonna have to move upstairs soon bc there can't be much room left!

Sarah I was normal weight when I started, I just always feel like no one gains wt the first half but me!! Oh well. I don't mind gaining 50 as long as the baby is healthy!


----------



## sarahincanada

I thought you were probably a normal weight, so thats a normal weight gain then! it seems when you are overweight before you dont need to gain much :shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

I've gained 5 lbs. I usually start packing the weight on at this point though so I'm sure it will shoot up more soon. 

Small vent...
I am having a hard time finding gender neutral clothing for LO. I can't seem to find any online. I'll venture off into some stores in a month or so I guess. Just sorta bumbed out about it. I thought there would be some options out there and there aren't. It sucks. If anyone runs across any please let me know!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teta - I sure hope they move upstairs soon, it isn't very comfortable with them in the 'basement' :dohh:

Sarah - Yeah, I was overweight too even after losing 16 lbs with the OHSS. So my OB said to gain about 10 lbs less than the guidelines for twins. It all depends on your starting point more than a definite 'put on this much'.

Klein - I agree there isn't much out there in gender neutral these days. Even the things that are green/yellow/beige still seem to all have a design on them that leans one way or the other. I wish there was more neutral too so I can have at least some things both can wear. As it is now I am going to be buying full wardrobes for both. And while it is fun it sure adds up fast.


----------



## Care76

Mrs.B, nice healthy babies you have there! 

Klein, maybe just wander around some stores. My mom picked up some basic stuff like sleepers, onesies, hats, etc... I think she found them all over when she was shopping in the US. None of it was for our bubs though, well one thing was. Good luck with your hunt and if I see anything I will give you a heads up.

Urch, I am glad all of my surgeries were done via lap then. My belly button was ruined though from going in so many times. It is funny because now my belly button is being stretched and it is opening up and looking more like it used to. And my lower scars are low enough that nobody ever sees them. Even when waxed they are hard to see. At least you will know and be prepared for your CS, and you will know when Eenie is coming! 

I have gained almost 5 lbs. But I gained 7 during IVF. So all together it is over 10lbs. I am overweight though, so I don't have to worry about not gaining enough. I am not worried about my weight as much as my muscle tone turning to jelly. I already notice my legs and butt are looking less firm from not working out. All I do now is walk and in the summer I will try to swim as often as I can. 

My belly is popping insane! I can't believe how big it is getting. I am getting that slope from under my boobs and I look more pregnant than fat now. Unless I don't wear a tight shirt. I will be taking a pic tomorrow for 20 weeks so maybe I will post it.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes please post a pic!! my bump is not very impressive, met some friends this week who said I dont even look pregnant :growlmad:

and I agree, I feel even less toned than usual as not doing any exercise. we had started walking around the block at night but things get in the way so must try and make it a regular thing!


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg, I'm such an idiot. I just remembered...hmm...I have two kids, a boy and a girl. Surely I kept some of their clothes. Now how much and what sort of shape they are in after 7 years and 13 years of storage...that I do not know. To do list tomorrow...get clothes boxes down from attic and see what's in them!
Maybe it'll be like Christmas lol!


----------



## Care76

I took this right after rolling out of bed. It's not very flattering. I don't know if you can see in the pic because it is so blurry (I always seem to move my hand and get a blurry pic, because this phone usually takes amazing pics), but I have a huge blue vein going up the side of my belly.

I cannot believe how big I am getting! I think I look at least 26weeks. Maybe I will get huge like my sister. If I don't wear skin hugging shirts it is hard to see though. I wore a hoodie last night and you couldn't see the bump at all. I am really not sure how that is possible with it looking so big! 20 weeks today! :happydance:

Klein, hopefully you at least have some onesies and sleepers in there. You will have to let us know how much you find! 

I love going through old containers of clothes. I have at least 8 big Rubbermaid containers of kids clothes. Most are boys and I don't even know where my newborn clothes are. I have some girl clothes for sizes 2-3 since we had a foster daughter for almost a year (she was just over 1.5 years when she came) and I only sent her home with clothes that fit her then. Her and her brother didn't come with anything but dirty too small clothes so everything else we bought. Actually their dad did buy them a bit of clothes. Mostly sweat shirts and sweat pants and they took all those home, even if they didn't fit.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-01 08.22.08-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dis3tnd

Love the bump pic! I have one on my camera but its at home and I'm at work....

I like to think I'm looking more pregnant than fat now, but it might be in my head. I was fairly overweight to begin with, and I've gained about 6 pounds since my 12 week weigh in, when I was down 7 - so I'm still negative 1 I guess. While my belly looks bigger my arms and legs feel skinnier I guess from the morning sickness. 

One more day until Mexico! Will miss you guys next week!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

care thats a lovely bump! very neat looking!! I will take one of mine soon, its not as good in fact when I lie down I do wonder where he is.

dis have a wonderful, safe trip! im soooo jealous. Its raining here in guelph so good timing!

my fruit ticker said I was a papaya, I have no idea how big they are! so Ive switched to a more informative ticker!!


----------



## sienna1

Dis, have a wonderful time on vacation. How great!

To all that have had scans lately, glad to hear everything's going well. 

I really recommend a pedometer. I got one in December when I realized I'd really slowed down in my movement - becoming a student and moving from a big city to a suburb didn't help. I got it from Amazon and it usually motivates me to get out and walk even when I don't necessarily want to do it.

I can't believe it's 7 weeks between appointments, I think I'm going to have my DH take me to his work to get scanned. 

Is anybody else horny all the time? I feel like the stereotype of a teenage boy.


----------



## kleinfor3

I am done looking thru baby clothes lol! DD and I had a good time looking thru them. I had 4 boxes to go thru and kept out about 1 box of things total. I have a girl pile and a boy pile. A few gender neutral items such as sleepers and bibs and a blanket and diaperbag. Most of the clothes other than the sleepers won't be in the correct season. I had DS in July and DD in April.

Hopefully that will be a good start and now I just need to make my mind up about what type of shower and when to have it!

Sienna-7 weeks in between scans or dr appt's? I don't blame you wanting to have a scan in the mean time! I wish I had any sex drive. I don't know what's wrong with me. I feel really bad for DH. Maybe it will pick up. Who knows?

Care-Beautiful bump pic. It really looks like a pregnant belly to me! I have veins everywhere. My chest looks like a road map! It's awful! 

Dis-Have a great time in Mexico! We will miss you too!


----------



## sarahincanada

lol I dont feel horny either! I was so sick the first trimester, then I had a week where I was really horny in this second tri, hubby and I bd'd nightly and I was very, ahem, lets just say slippery :haha::blush: but now I feel as dry as the grand canyon and dont feel like it at all :growlmad:

klein thats a great start, I have a lot of clothes purchased now, probably too much. as its my first I dont really know what they need and when, so I went a bit crazy as I dont want to be stuck and needing to shop.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sienna - I'm not at all... The few times I have been happened to have been on nights where DH was unavailable. Plus I think he is a bit freaked out by the idea of BDing when I'm preggo. So between the two of us there is zero action around here

Klein - glad you found some things :thumbup:

Dis - have fun!


----------



## kleinfor3

Lol, yep ZERO action around here too. Too bad my DH isn't bothered by the idea. He complaines the last time we had sex was 16 weeks ago lol. Of course that's a huge stretch. I'd be willing to say the last time we had a normal SEX LIFE would be 16 weeks ago!


----------



## marie44

Care - nice bump pic! It's nice to finally look pg to everyone else. I'm waiting until wed for my appt with the specialist before i finally start dressing like i'm pg and stop hiding my bump. 

Klein - glad you found a few items. Talk to any friends or family too that have kids and maybe want to give you a few things too. The less you have to buy the better.

I have a good friend with a 4 month old who has been really pressuring me to have a natural birth with the twins. I've told her in a nice way so many times that so far 3 drs have told me a c-section is the safest thing for the babies but she thinks they are full of it. She says her dr delivered quads natural and they are all fine. Also, both of my sisters were forced into c-sections since the babies would not fit so there is that risk too. She will not let it go no matter what i say & she is bringing over a book about natural birth written by a mw. I said i am not supposed to even see a mw bc they don't deal with twins. She is such a good friend but she will not back off.


----------



## sarahincanada

marie thats really annoying, I know she is only trying to help but sometimes people need to keep their opinions to themselves. Perhaps you can politely say to her that you appreciate her suggestions but you are going to go with what your medical professional is suggesting. if she doesnt back off them then you will have to be a bit more stern. for some reason she feels really strongly about natural birth but she has to realize that you dont have that strong of an opinion about it otherwise you would be insisting on it.


----------



## urchin

The Registrar put us on a sex ban til after Eenie is born ... bloody thing is, I was just starting to feel better enough for a bit of strumpage :brat:


----------



## urchin

ooo Marie - that would piss me off a treat. I would try one more polite rebuff then get stern for sure. :growlmad:

Lovely bump Klein!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - I agree, if she won't take the hint with your 'thanks but it isn't for me' then you may have to be more stern. And whoever delivered quads naturally put both the mother AND the babies at a HUGE risk! I suspect even if you wanted to talk to a midwife most would send you on your way because they also know it is a risk and a huge liability for them if something goes wrong.

My philosophy is always that people can believe what they want but when they start pushing their opinions on others it is *not *acceptable. Sounds like she is definitely pushing you in a big way about something that is ultimately none of her business. You are well within your rights to push back. She has made her point and now she needs to back off.


----------



## marie44

I feel like i have been stern with her. Besides, it's not even an option for me. The medical team i go to has a policy of automatic c-section with twins. I would have to switch drs to try to have a natural birth. I'm going to have to think of a different approach. Some people are really into the "experience." I could care less as long as i get 2 healthy babies in the end. If she had twins, maybe i'd feel like she had something useful to share but this is a whole different world with all different rules. 

Urch - sorry for the bd ban, i guess they are playing it safe.


----------



## urchin

Marie - I'm the same ... all I care about is that Eenie and I get through the birth intact - and if she is safer coming out through the sun roof, then so be it :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Wow Marie, that is one pushy friend! I am a huge believer in everything natural, but even I am open to a CS or epidural if it is wanted/needed. I have a friend who delivered at home by accident because she had her LO so fast she didn't have time to go to the hospital, but she was having a midwife and natural birth there. She shocked me when I said something about the hospital and she said "and why are you having your baby at a hospital?". She wasn't pushy though like your friend. But I don't think people realize that when you are having multiples or even like myself where you have had over a dozen years of your body not doing what other women's bodies do and need surgeries and medical intervention, that when you finally get pregnant you definitely don't want to take any chances. If I got pregnant naturally 12 years ago I would have done a home water birth, but now all I care about is having a healthy baby to love. Maybe if you explain this to your friend she will back off. 

So is anybody else going to post their bump pics? I am so addicted to looking at them in the bump threads. I don't post mine there, but I like to look at all the different shapes. But it would be nice to see you ladies who I have chatted with for so long.


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-Wow, I don't know what to say to your friend. Perhaps just ignore her and change the subject! I find it crazy that she's so pushy with twins and this early on she is thinking so hard about it for your and pushing you to do that. Who knows how the babies will even be turned IF you did choose to do a vaginal delivery! WOW. She stresses me out lol. There are other things in the world to be worried about!

WARNING: VENT ENCLOSED!!!!!!
Oh, so this is what my so called father told me today when I went by to check on my grandmother... 
You really shouldn't be pregnant..I'm sure people are thinking you 'get around' too much. 

OK...FIRST OF ALL I WAS MARRIED AT A YOUNG AGE AND HAD MY SON, MY NEXT MARRIAGE MY HUSBAND ADOPTED MY SON AFTER HIS BIOLOGICAL SPERM DONOR LITERALLY WENT TO THE STORE AND NEVER CAME BACK. I THOUGHT EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT WHEN WE GOT MARRIED AND THEN HE WAS KILLED IN AN ACCIDENT AND LEFT ME PREGNANT WITH MY DD AND MY DS WAS 5YO. ONE WOULD THINK THAT MY SO CALLED 'FATHER' WOULD BE HAPPY THAT HIS ABANONDED, WIDOWED DAUGHTER HAS FOUND LOVE AGAIN AND FINALLY GOT PREGNANT WITH HER MUCH WANTED THIRD CHILD...BUT NO, APPARENTLY I'M A WHORE IN HIS EYES AND SUPPOSIDLY EVERYONE ELSES. UGH. VENT OVER. I SWEAR I ALMOST SAID, WELL THAT'S ONE OPINION OF A FRIED BRAIN DUE TO DRUG ABUSE! 

Bump pic at 17 weeks, just lifted the shirt for the second pic! So glad to be an onion :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0715.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0716.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs. Bear

OMG Klein! That is awful of him! You have been through so much and have found happiness again and that is all he has to say to you? I'm sorry but what a jerk! 

It reminds me of a good friend of mine whose MIL harrassed her for years that she should never have her own kids because her husband already had a kid (an accident from a 3 month 'relationship'). It would be selfish for her to want to have another and it takes love from the kid you have :saywhat:. My friend was so afraid to tell when she got a BFP because she didn't know what the reaction would be. Now she wants another and is fighting the same arguments.

I need to get DH to take another bump pic for me, it has been ages since the last one :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok, my before pregnancy pic, I happened to have snapped one so I could see the weight I needed to loose after doing the medicated IUI's before I went bathing suit shopping one day!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0494.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Care76

Aww, Klein I love your bump! Thanks for posting. :)

I am sorry you have to listen to things like that. I remember your story in the other IVF thread and it was heartbreaking. I am so happy you found somebody to love and who loves you and your kids. Nobody has the right to make you feel bad for that because you have done nothing wrong. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Bloody hell Klein - what a shitty thing to say :growlmad:

_He_ might be thinking such a thing, but I doubt very much that anyone else is!


----------



## Care76

Oh, I just saw your other pic. I don't have any from before IVF. well one where I am laying down reading in my shorts and bikini top, but that is it. I am over weight though so I don't take many body shots anymore (except now). I did take one during IVF when my stomach went out 5 inches! It was crazy.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B- Thanks. Omg, yes sometimes I wonder exactly how the people who think so twisted actually think they are right. I don't know. He's always been weird like that. When EX went to the store and didn't come back, my father actually had the nerve to ask me if I was keeping him happy in bed?!?! Really?!?! Like if I wasn't keeping him happy then would that justify him leaving us in his mind or something?!?! I don't know. I try not to talk to him, he always puzzles me. 
I did tell my grandmother how nice it was to have someone so excited about me being pregnant and how great it is to have DH talk to my belly and know that he's going to be there for us, good Lord willing, I've never had that and I am looking forward to it so much! She seemed happy for us which was nice.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thank you all for your kind words. Yes, he is psycho literally. All of my other family members, including the parents of my deceased spouse, have been very excited and supportive of us. They all know what we've been thru and they couldn't be nicer.
Ugh, leave it to him to say something stupid and totally unfiltered!

Care-I know, I usually would never have a profile pic like that of me not pregnant. I just knew I needed to loose 5 more lbs of horomone weight and I snapped that pic that day. Then I think I tested 5 days later and got my BFP! Needless to say those 5 lbs didn't get lost lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

Where did my thanks button go???? Do you all have yours? Mine is missing!!!


----------



## Care76

I just looked and mine is there now. But it was missing before so maybe there is a glitch in the site.


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok, lol I was a bit upset about it! Off to 'thank' y'all formally now!


----------



## marie44

Klein - i can't believe people can be so insensitive. At least grandmom & dh & i'm sure the kids are excited so don't let him get to you. My dh has been given a hard time by his "friends" about having kids so late in life (he is 48 & i just turned 36). They're calling him crazy. I just think you need to surround yourself with people who genuinely care about your happiness as much as possible to compensate for the others. 

I'm only 3 months pg but i think my bump can compete with some of yours...at least it seems that way in my head lol. I'll have to post a pic soon.


----------



## urchin

I don't understand why anyone feels the need to say anything negative ... if we were devastated to be pregnant we'd have done something about it and wouldn't be telling you!
The very fact that we are telling you means we are happy - so any response that isn't congratulations is guaranteed to be unwelcome :shrug:


----------



## Care76

I am not sure if they have Bonnie Togs stores in the US or UK (they sell Carter's and OshKosh), but there is a onsie sale on, 5 for $9.99. I haven't been yet but I imagine they are the short sleeved ones and I know they are coloured. If you are team yellow you can always get a girl pack and a boy pack and get credit for what you return. I love when that store has sales.


----------



## sienna1

Klein - I'm sorry you have to deal with that. I second everything the other ladies have said.

Marie - As your good friend she has to come to her senses and appreciate you have your own opinion and options for childbirth. I never was interested in a home birth, but my close friend attempted one in December. She labored at home for days with a MW, and her cervix didn't open up. Ended up rushed to the hospital. Unfortunately her little girl suffered a great deal, had severe oxygen deprivation and in the NICU for 3 weeks. She has seizures and they think she has cerebral palsy. I know a lot of home births go right, but one experience like this so close to me is enough for me to never ever want to go down that route.

My abdomen is definitely changing, but it probably doesn't look like much. The bump is just starting to form, I'll be 15 weeks on Tuesday and will probably be a late bloomer. I used to be thin and in good shape (my husband keeps telling me this is all temporary). I'm trying to enjoy being rounder, but it's not all fun and games, especially when the first 5 pounds went to my thighs!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch- Totally agree, I hate how everyone thinks their opinion on everything is correct. People should understand what happiness is for some people isn't for others. Some people are happy with 2 kids and some are happy with 3. Some are happy with none! 

My husband is quite expressive in his words and he uses this saying all the time--opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one, they all stink and should be kept to themselves! :haha: LOL 
Sometimes, he just knows exactly what to say

Marie-Yes, everyone except him is :cloud9: We had a mc at 7 weeks last pregnancy and we told everyone. Everyone knew we were trying again and I was very open to everyone about doing infertility. You would think it wouldn't be a shock to him for me to be pregnant. Ugh, I'm just glad I didn't get his closed minded crazy gene. I guess that is something to feel very blessed about!!!

Sienna-When I was preggo with DD, I didn't start showing until I was 6 months pregnant. I think everything is all fluffy and stretched out more this go round lol! As long as LO is comfy in my fluff I TRY not to worry about the weight. ((with that said, I do weigh every morning and hate seeing the scale :dohh: but I am TRYING to accept it))

LO was moving last night and DD was laying in bed beside me at the time. I tried to have her feel the movement but she said she :nope: Maybe in a few more weeks she'll be able to. She is so funny. After meals and while we are cooking she'll talk and play with my belly, asking the baby if it's hungry and if it's getting exciting for mommy/daddies cooking So sweet :winkwink: 
DS doesn't seem too excited about it, of course he has lots of OTHER things on this almost teen mind! He does meet me at the van and offer to carry everything for me and looks after me like that. He keeps insisting for me to wear my 2 piece bathing suit telling me I look beautiful. He's sweet in his own ways. ((getting emotional)) :cry:

Hope everyone has a lovely day today :flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hello all! 
I was walking on the treadmill 3 miles each day before I got my BFP in an attempt to lose the horomone weight I had gained. After my BFP I felt like a semi had hit me, no energy and sick all the time. I'm still sick but I managed to get on the treadmill today. I walked by it several times to size it up and to get myself psyched up lol. I had a nice talk with it, I told it...it's just you and me and your going down! I managed to walk 1.5 miles at a nice slow speed. I did have to put a box fan on me so I didn't get too hot and start gagging! I was pretty pleased with myself. Hopefully I will be able to work back up to my 3 miles. I would love to stay as fit as possible. With this being my 3rd I'm a bit concerned with all of the weight rumors and how the 3rd baby really does your body in. I hate to be that way and I'm not trying to not gain weight or anything like that. I just would like to stay as fit as possible and keep my energy level up. 
Anyone else doing anything active/working out wise?


----------



## urchin

The only thing I'm doing is aquanatal class (or Hippo Club as Mr Urch dubbed it!)


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-I wish there was more than a senior citizen class offered for that at our indoor pool. Although, I will say. Those older ladies sure can move in the water and they make it look easy!!!


----------



## urchin

just giggling at the thought of a senior citizen aquanatal class :D


----------



## kleinfor3

I have a dr appt today. Nothing interesting. According to my sheet they will check urine blood pressure, weight, fundal measurement and hb w doppler. I will update when I get back. 
I also cheked the sheet and it looks like the only u/s I will get will be at 21 weeks, my next visit. I can purchase 4D u/s for $120 each. I'm going to talk with DH and see if I can find somewhere else that does a package deal for more u/s at a cheaper discounted price. I have 23 weeks left and I don't see 1 u/s cutting it. So frustrating. 

Announcing Klein Baby Names.....
Xander Brenton Nole Klein
Journee Merci Kaydnz Klein
YAY, now we just need the baby here, in due time--lol to have with the name!


----------



## Janers

kleinfor3 said:


> I have a dr appt today. Nothing interesting. According to my sheet they will check urine blood pressure, weight, fundal measurement and hb w doppler. I will update when I get back.
> I also cheked the sheet and it looks like the only u/s I will get will be at 21 weeks, my next visit. I can purchase 4D u/s for $120 each. I'm going to talk with DH and see if I can find somewhere else that does a package deal for more u/s at a cheaper discounted price. I have 23 weeks left and I don't see 1 u/s cutting it. So frustrating.
> 
> Announcing Klein Baby Names.....
> Xander Brenton Nole Klein
> Journee Merci Kaydnz Klein
> YAY, now we just need the baby here, in due time--lol to have with the name!

I also only get one ultrasound, and its at 18 weeks. I haven't even heard the heartbeat yet... I could wait for the ultrasound if i could hear the heartbeat. I'm turning into a nervous wreck! I think we'll do the 4D ultrasound in the third trimester, they are pricey thats for sure!

Cute names! Will you be finding out the gender at your ultrasound?


----------



## Care76

Yay, awesome names Klein! 

I wish the 4D US were only $120 here. I guess because where we are there is no competition at all.

Janers, hopefully at your next Doctor visit you will hear the HB. Usually they don't like to do it until after 12 weeks. 

The other day I went out just to get onesies and I ended up getting a bunch of clothes. I only got a sleeper, onesies, a skirt, and sweater that Aria can wear within the first few months. But I bought some cute things for her next summer. A super cute casual dress, a cute hoodie with matching pants (for spring/summer), onesies, and a few tees. My mom also got a bunch of stuff, but mostly for when she is older. So my mom and I made a deal that we won't get anything else until after the showers. My mom is a little crazy right now. She wants to buy everything. Next week Aria still better be a girl or we will have tons of clothes we can't exchange because some were final sale. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Janers - I agree that you will probably hear the hb at your next appt. They don't need to do u/s to hear the hb.

Care - I've been the same way. I can hardly find anything for right away but have gotten tons of stuff for next summer. Hoping I will find some things for fall/winter when the new season's stuff comes out in a few months.


----------



## Janers

I hope you guys are right, this is my first, and in hindsight i should have asked more questions at the first Dr. appointment. Its hard to understand what to expect, and its hard to know the right questions to ask!

Care- That sounds like a fun shopping trip!


----------



## urchin

Janers - my midwife found the HB for me at my 16 wk appointment ... but I bought myself a doppler off ebay for about £20, so I can have a listen-in in between scans when I get worried :thumbup:

Care - we're also stoofed if they change their minds about Eenie being a girl ... or at least Mrs Urch-in-Law is, as she has spent a fortune on girlie things already!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I was worried they were wrong at mine, especially with DH being so excited about 'his' son :haha: so I even though the first time she said they were sure I was very relieved to have a different tech give the same results.

Hopefully nobody gets a surprise sex change :flower:


----------



## urchin

We have our 4D scan on 23rd, so hopefully that should confirm things for us!


----------



## sarahincanada

I had my mw apt yesterday and bubs hb was 160...she said 'are you sure its a boy' and I was like :dohh: thinking of all the clothes I have purchased :haha: I booked an extra 2D scan at the end of the month so will hopefully confirm. My 19 week ultrasound report said 'male external genitalia' so its got to be right! I can see them thinking a girl and being wrong if things are hiding but surely not the other way!!

this is the package I purchased for my scan, I will be 26 weeks....

"Complete Package - This package includes thirty minutes of viewing your baby's activities, listening to your baby's heartbeats, gender determination (if you would like to know), a CD of photos (our sonographer will take between 10 - 40 photos depending on what the baby is doing), and two printed photos. This package is usually $175. plus tax. If you would like this package in 2d, the cost is only $140. (20% discount)"


----------



## kleinfor3

Dr appt was short and simple. They just checked the hb and it was there so I guess all is good. 

I'm sure all of your gender results are pretty final. With all the technology now days its hard to miss something like that.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I don't put much stock in the hb theory of gender. My boy has a faster hb than my sister's two girls ever did. I'm sure they were right the first time and you have a little penis growing inside you :haha: Yay for having another u/s booked!

Klein - glad all went well. That is how my appts are these days too. Measure - Do I have any questions? - See ya next time. They don't even do hb at mine since I have the u/s so it is super fast. If only the wait were that short :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh thats good to know mrs bear :thumbup:

urghhh the wait....I was having a little freak out thinking theres still 4 months to go and moaning to hubby about how long 9 months is. Im sure it will come quickly and I dont want to wish away the summer, but can we give birth already :haha:

I start prenatal classes and hypnobirthing next week too, so that will fill up some time.


----------



## Care76

Sarah and Klein I am glad the appointments went well and you got to hear the HB!

Sarah, I think the HB wives tale is more accurate than most wives tales, but at the same time that would probably be 60/40 instead of 50/50. There is lots of room for it to go either way. And that is totally just a guess from others I have talked to. 

I am sure he is probably still a he! Not to freak you out, but in some cases a girls parts are swollen and can be confused with boys parts. But that is rare. Even girls turning out to be boys is rare these days. It happens, but the odds are very low. 

So then you are doing the 2D? Is that what our regular scans are or are they still a step up? I am just sticking to regular scans. I really think the 4D are cool, but IMO they are so long and I worry about all the scans (because I am paranoid), so for me I don't think we will do one. It would be cool to put in Aria's book though.


----------



## sarahincanada

care yes Ive heard about the swollen thing, but man they would have been really swollen, as soon as she went down there Im like boy!! :haha: as for the HB perhaps he was jogging in there so his hb was up??!!

and yes I just mean a regular scan, Ive mentioned before hubby is set against a 3d or 4d, he says he will see him in 3d when he is born, and he has a point as we dont know the risks of that technology as its pretty new (Im sure its fine and think its great for others to go for, but just not for us). Its costing me $140 for a 2D scan but I get a CD of photos, which I really want as at my 19 week I just got some profile shots and would like feet, peepee :haha: etc. After the measurements were done I literally saw him for a few minutes at the 19 week scan, I was in shock about finding out the gender and it all went so fast. I figure one more 2D scan is safe, seeing as a lot of ladies on here are getting one per month!

so are you just doing the 2 scans covered by ohip or would you consider a private?


----------



## Care76

Yeah, if our 20 week scan was our last then we were thinking about booking a private one. We weren't sure, but we brought it up. Now that we are having an extra one I don't think we will.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs. B-IKR the wait is awful. I've been lucky enough to see the nurses up til my next visit. I love my dr but I know how busy he is. If something does wrong then he's at the hospital and I do appreciate that it's next door but who knows how long whatever he's doing takes. Of course, those patients take top priority in my book too. I sure wouldn't want him rushing me while I was in labour so he could get back to the office lol! Oh, well. Just happy to be going to the doctor for the pregnancy! Could just be there for my yearly, staring and drooling after everyone's baby bump, or even worse...waiting due to complications...knowing that everythings not going to be ok. That is the absolute worst 
:( Ugh, ok enough of that!

On an up note-I think I may take a stroll to Babies R Us today. DH keeps insisting I make purchases so it's less we have to buy in the end. He is a union eletrician and can get laid off work. So, I guess it makes sense to buy WHILE he has a job! Work looks pretty good for this year but it can all change quickly! My issue is we have NOWHERE to put anything lol. He's 'supposed' to get a good start on DS's room on Saturday. We shall see how productive he is on his off day lol :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

klein - I would window shop at babies r us and get it at Amazon. Almost everything they sell these days is also available elsewhere and amazon is almost always way cheaper. Walmart.com is cheaper on some stuff than amazon even is too. I registered for some at BRU in case people really want to shop a store but my main registry, and where I will buy what we don't get at showers or from family, is all amazon. Amazon is also good for diapers (and has a mom club with more discounts) and Sams has good cheap diapers too. (can't remember if you are one of the cloth diaper ladies as I am old and have preggo brain :dohh:)


----------



## sienna1

It's cool to start thinking about buying stuff. As of now, 15w2d, I have absolutely nothing. I don't think I can be comfortable until after the 20w scan.

Men are so funny. Yesterday we got our first baby present, a gift card for a cute baby store. My husband said, "It makes it more real." I'm sure he was half-serious, but I told him it's been real for me since my kidneys went crazy a long time ago.

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## urchin

lol - I have nearly everything we need for Eenie ... just a base for the car seat and a couple of mattresses :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sienna - I don't think it became 'real' for my DH until after we found out genders. Even for me it doesn't always feel real even though I know it is happening. I started actually feeling kicks this week though so it is real now. :thumbup:

We have a lot of stuff we can use from family - car seats, bouncers, etc. I am still registering for some though because this is my turn to have the baby experience and I don't want everything we have to be hand me downs. I want to pick out cute stuff too!


----------



## Care76

I also don't feel like it is real a lot of the time. It feels like a dream. 

Yay Urch! only a few items left. 

Mrs.B, hand me downs are nice to get, but I hear you about wanting some new things. It is nice to have a mixture. Especially with two to buy for, the family items will be a blessing.


----------



## Care76

I just was offered a part time job yesterday, and I accepted. I already own a business, but I have tons of spare time. The thing is, it is consulting for the clinic I went to via IVF Cancun. I have spoken to tons of women on another forum and some from here and because I loved my experience and I believe in them, so I have been able to give women somebody to talk to that has been (since the clinic is in Mexico most of us cannot just go down to check it out and meet the doctors). I know quite a few who have went or are soon going. I just want to make sure that they know I was not affiliated with them at all before this. I don't want people to think I only gave positive info because I was getting paid. I am not sure how to handle this. Post it on my bio page? Is there a bio page on BnB, lol? Or should i just mention it if it gets brought up again from here on out? 

I wasn't sure who else to ask. But since you all might have an idea of how you would feel being on the other end I thought I would ask.

and what is with my stupid ticker?! I have made about 4 new ones and they all say the same thing. I guess I have to delete it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I think there is an 'about me' section on your BnB profile where you can put something to explain if you want. I have no idea about the ticker :shrug:


----------



## sienna1

MrsBear, so glad things are going well and you're feeling movement!

Sarah- it is a long time to be pregnant- you're more than half-way done!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think the babies may have officially moved out of the 'basement'. They didn't stay long when they tried to go back the other day so either they are too big or the space got smaller once they moved out - or both. Either way :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::happydance::happydance::wohoo:

Based on average twin pregnancies I could only have three months to go.. eek! :argh:


----------



## urchin

I've been sat here watching Eenie kick my belly - how fab is that :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear Im sorry I have no idea what you are talking about :blush::blush::blush::haha: could you explain??

urch thats so lovely. Ive been feeling a bit more movement and felt a kick from the outside a couple of times, but not _seen_ anything. my MW says by 26 weeks I should feel him everyday even with an anterior placentra.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - for the last couple of weeks the babies have contentedly packed together as tightly as possible below the belly button. It was like having a baby 'rock' in my pelvis and not particularly comfortable. I tend to refer to that as them liking the 'basement' :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh! so has your bump moved higher then?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Well the bump isn't really higher but the babies certainly are :happydance: I have different pains now but it is way better than them camped out in my pelvis all the time :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

lol - Eenie was the same for a long time Mrs B ... camping out very low (and aiming all of her kicks and punches into her placenta)
Now she's come upstairs I get to feel so much more :D


----------



## marie44

I'm so eager to feel them kick. It has to be amazing. I think i have another month or so. Dh and i decided we will find out the genders together at the scan next month. We (actually more I) liked the gender party idea with the cakes but i realized they may have us look away at certain times & i don't want to miss anything. It will be nice to share it privately although more fun with a large group of family & friends. 

I had my appt with the specialist wednesday and their weights and hbs are good. One was crossing its legs and stretching & one kept flipping around when we were trying to look at it. Who knew they were so active this early. I heard her tell the tech one was really close to the cervix & to check it on the next visit. I'm guessing i have one in the basement.

I asked her some questions & although she is with the same group, her responses were different. She doesn't care at all about my weight as long as the babies are measuring good. She said not to worry about it, just eat when i'm hungry. She also thinks if both babies are head down, i should deliver natural & in that situation, it is best for me & the babies. I tend to put more faith in her since she has delivered hundreds of twins but i seem to get a different dr each visit so i'll have to weigh in all of the opinions.

Mrs.bear - have you heard of the strollers where the twins can face each other? We think we are going to start shopping for one.

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## urchin

great news Marie :D

It is such a treat for us to be able to see them in there isn't it?
Just one generation above us and they had to wait until their babies were born to get a look ... I don't know how they managed 9 months of it!


----------



## sarahincanada

thats great marie! you wont regret how you find out, its an amazing feeling however you do. Im so glad I found out, will never forget that moment.

we had our first prenatal class last night. it was fun actually, thought it was going to be boring. there was a funny bit where they divided boys and girls and asked questions. it went something like this:

how did you feel when you found out you were pregnant:
girls: happy, excited, nervous
boys: surprised, shocked

best thing about being a parent:
girls: unconditional love
boys: cartoons

it was just sooo funny the differences.
also they had the 2 groups draw the anatomy and mark things like uterus, bladder, baby, placenta etc. the boys drawing had boobs and big butt and ours missed out drawing that part!! we also had to guess on a sheet how an average 30lb weight gain is distributed (6-8 lbs to baby, 2-3 to placenta etc) and my hubby put 8lbs for boobs and we did have a good laugh including the instructor. I was thinking they are big but not _that_ big :haha:

they also had us hold a model of a fetus at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks etc, I loved seeing the 20 week one and imagining that inside :cloud9:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all! I'm back from Mexico and finally all caught up on! Sorry I'm not doing too many personals, but I'm happy to hear everything is going so well for everyone!

Sarah - the prenatal classes sound like so much fun! How great!

As for me, I've been feeling kicks constantly (all day and night) since the day I turned 20 weeks. Its pretty amazing but they're very low - in the pelvic region, and hubby can't feel them yet. Other than that great feeling, I think nausea is back for me. The past two days I've been throwing up a lot, even though I restarted my nausea meds.

I remember reading about you guys talking about libido - my libido has been through the roof since about 18 weeks. I want it all the time and poor DH can't cope with me wanting it multiple times!


----------



## sarahincanada

dis welcome back, how was mexico? im soooo jealous, would love a vacation. oh no I cant believe your sickness is back, there were 2 people at the class last night who said they were still being sick. I know someone who was on diclectin the whole pregnancy. and lol about the libido, I have my moments but most of the time couldnt be bothered. in fact I was feeling frisky last night but hubby said no!! first time ever! I think he was digesting all the info from the prenatal class and said he didnt want bub to have to go through all that movement :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B-So glad the babies are 'moving on up' lol

Marie-So glad everything went well. So glad you got to see the LO's!

Sarah-Classes sound fun! Too funny about the boobs!!! That's awesome they had a model of a fetus in the different stages. That makes it all so real!

Dis-So glad you had a good trip, that stinks about you getting sick again. Maybe it won't last for long. 

AFM-Well I had an eventful day yesterday. My lower stomach was hurting all day. It felt tight for a long time and was painful. I called the doctor and they told me, drink water, eat bananas, lay on my left side etc. So that's what I did ALL day. It never stopped. I finally went to the ER about 9:30pm last night. I just couldn't live with myself if something happened overnight and I didn't go get checked out. So, off I go. As I was giving my urine specimen, I was peeing over the toilet with cup in hand, I turn and there is a drop of blood on the toilet seat. I'm starting to panic and probe around to see where it was coming from. It didn't appear to be coming from anywhere so I turned in my secimen and waited for the doctor. They checked the HB and it was there and strong, of course I had been feeling baby move and checking HB at home. The doctor came in and asked me was I sure I wasn't bleeding from my vagina. I told him I didn't think so and if I was it must of just started. He went on to explain that there was so much blood in my urine that he needed to do an exam and make sure my cervix is still closed and no bleeding. SO, I TOTALLY STARTED GETTING UPSET. I was tearing up as he was telling me this. He came back in and did an exam. He said everything was great, cervix was closed and no bleeding in sight. SO--I got an RX for bladder infection meds and they sent me on my way. I'm so glad everything went well and hopefully everything is ok now. I'm still a little nervous about that being all it was but so far my tummy has felt better today. Hopefully, I will have some uneventful days to follow!!!


----------



## urchin

Gosh! very scary Klein - but so glad that everything's ok with mini-k. Hopefully it was all just a bladder infection and the meds will sort it out quick :hugs:

AFM - 1 more day at work, then a 2 day spa break with mum and s-i-l ... and I can't wait!


----------



## Care76

Oh wow Klein, that was scary. I am glad everything is ok with bubs though and that you are already starting to feel better. 

Sarah, the prenatal class sounds like a blast! I hope ours is that much fun. 

Marie, yay for seeing your little ones! Isn't is amazing to see them move so much but then not feel it? It is bizarre.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg klein how scary, im so glad there was no sign of bleeding and cervix is closed :hugs:

care isnt your heart ultrasound tomorrow? what time?


----------



## Care76

Yep, at 9:30 am. Last time they wouldn't tell me much though, so I don't know if I will find anything out. If not I will be harassing my midwife!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, Mexico was great! It really was too hot though and it drained me! I had to take a nap between the pool and dinner everyday. Also things I could do before were mcuh harder for me. DH and I love to snorkel, and we did this time too, but it was sooo mcuh harder for me to swim with my fins on - they really weighed down on my ankles and my ankles were sore for 2 days after. Excursions out to the ruins were also really difficult, mainly cause my back can't support walking/ standing for long periods of time anymore - especially with swollen feet!

Repeat ultrasound today at 12:30 to get better pics of bubba's heart. Can't wait to see him again!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-Ooo a spa break sounds lovely! Hope you all have a great time.

Good luck Dis & Care w u/s. Have fun seeing your LO's!!!

Happy Hump Day :)


----------



## Care76

Oh Dis you have yours today! Yay for seeing bubs again!! I am so jealous of the trip. When we went I wasn't aloud to do any tours (too hot they say), parasailing, or anything. :( I guess because of my super crazy ovaries. But it was sooooooooo nice just to relax and worry about nothing! I bet you must have had an amazing time. 

So today we had an incident. My husband and I have a booth at the farmers market twice a week and for over a year our boy's bio mom has been stalking us there. Sometimes she is well behaved and sometimes she accuses us of still having her kids and freaks out right there at our booth. She swears and sometimes knocks things over. It is one of the reasons I don't do market anymore since pregnant and I have to call before visiting to make sure she isn't around. Well today she came by and at first was nice and then proceeded to tell my DH that if her worker (she doesn't understand she doesn't have a worker anymore, she lost all rights over two years ago, she is legally not their mom, so the workers ignore her) doesn't get back to her she is coming to our house because she doesn't believe they aren't here. My husband lost it and told her he will get a restraining order and if she ever so much as looks at me he will call 911 and have her arrested. She really stresses me out, so bad I shake and get nauseous. We are worried the stress will effect the baby. So I just got off the phone with the police and they are going to the farmers market to get a statement from my husband. Maybe we should just try to get a restraining order now instead of just reporting it? Not that something like that will keep her away. She is schizophrenic and either forgets things or gets really messed up thinking things happen differently. She always thinks she ever did anything wrong and constantly lies about how and why her kids were taken. I was there, I know why, but she still thinks it is a conspiracy. Sometimes she is sweet and I feel sorry for her and that is why we let it go on so long, and sometimes she is super scary. She tried to climb in my van window once to get to my house. Freaked the hell out of me. The boy's bio father has been in prison prior for shooting a man and is scary too just because you know he has done it before. So I am waiting until after the call to make sure everything is looked after and then I am going to watch tv or something to take my mind off of it.


----------



## Janers

Wow that is very scary! I don't know what I would do in that situation, other then get the police involved. You can't predict what she's going to do by the sounds of it.

Stay safe! I hope you get her to leave you alone.


----------



## urchin

Care that sounds really worrying ... I think the restraining order is a good idea - the thought of her rocking up at your house is disturbing :hugs:


any news from the scan possee???


----------



## sarahincanada

care omg thats awful, I would get the restraining order immediately.....i know you feel sorry for her but she is mentally ill and thats not to be trusted. not only for the stress on your body, but if she realizes you are pregnant what if it sends her over the edge and she attacks you or something. at least then as soon as she turns up you can call police and its more serious.
how did she know to go to the farmers market in the first place? were you guys friendly at the beginning? where are the boys now? I thought they had gone back there when they left you 
big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh dear Care, sorry you have such a horrible situation. What a horrible reminder of what you've been through!

Bubba was adorable today! He kicked right at the ultrasound probe so I got to see all his little toes sooo clearly, so cute! She said the heart looked good. I also asked her to take a peek down there to confirm its a boy, since last time she was a little unsure. It took a while but she finally got him to co-operate! Attached some pics - poor bubba has nooo privacy!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 8









baby2.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sarahincanada

omg look how cute he is dis!! Icant wait for my ultrasound @ the end of the month as I get a cd of photos and i want one of his peepee too :haha:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I may be biased but I think he's adorable! I can't stop looking at his face, love that it kinda looks like he's smiling :)

Can't wait to see some great pics of your boy!!


----------



## urchin

yups - that's a boy alright! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - welcome back! and yup, you are definitely having a boy :haha:

Klein - So glad everything is ok :hugs:

Care - very scary. Definitely good that you have the police involved because you never know what someone like that will do. Be sure to keep doors and windows locked at home and in the car. My DH would arm you with a pistol, but I know that isn't for everyone :gun: FX the restraining order does the trick and she stays the heck away. On to a hopefully more positive topic - How did your scan go?

Marie - it is weird how each OB is different in what they see is more important. You can definitely try natural if both are head down but I think I will go c-section either way. I would rather do that then end up with an emergency c-section after hours of labor if one or both is showing signs of stress. Definitely a personal decision. I have seen the strollers facing each other but I think I am going to go with a side by side jogger and use a snap on stroller frame for when they are still in infant seats.


Not much going on with me. Feeling more kicks but not consistent. Went in today to have them measure my cervix again because I didn't feel comforatable waiting a month between checks with us being in the danger zone and the babies not viable yet. All measured well though so looking good :thumbup: Will be super relieved to get to July and know they have a chance even if they come super early...


----------



## Care76

Dis, seeing your little man made my day! That sure is a good potty shot. I am glad the heart looked good. :) 

Sarah, no, she lost her kids and they became crown wards over two years ago. We knew her from about 18 years before when she lived above us in an apartment building. Lets just say we never lived in an apartment again. She did some crazy things then too. But she always used to say we were her best friends and we tried to get as far away as possible. Then fast forward over 14 years of not seeing her (I ducked one time at a pet store though when I saw her, lol) and she saw my husband at the farmers market. She had her oldest son and was pregnat. She said how she just got her son back from CAS and she hoped they didn't take this new baby. Then about 4 months after that we got the call for an emergency placement of two boys, 2 years and 4 weeks, and the mother was a schizophrenic. We put two and two together and told the worker we believe we knew the mom. They then told us her name and yep, it was her. They thought it would be good because she was very paranoid and she trusted us (we thought they were only staying a few weeks). Then things got worse. She stayed away because she knew if she came near us while the adoption was in progress she could hamper the case and she thought at least she knew where they were. In her mind after the adoption she thought we would share them (she said this last summer). Then she has been stalking us at market ever since. She has been kicked out of one of them, but this year she has been back to both. 

The thing is, she is paranoid and sick. In her mind we still have the boys and are keeping them from her (one of the reasons the worker thought we wouldn't be a good home for them, but we were going to move away after the adoption for this reason). She knows I am pregnant because she came to our booth when one of our customers asked how me and the baby were doing. You are right, she could think of me as taking her kids and want to get back at me. That is what I am scared of and why my husband won't let her anywhere near me. What if she tries to hurt me so I loose the baby? I wouldn't mind if I weren't pregnant, but this baby is too important to risk. 

Whew, long story, sorry. We are getting a restraining order, but I guess the judge isn't in right now. Definitely making sure all of my windows are locked tonight!


----------



## urchin

Shit Care - keep everything locked and yourself and wee Carelet safe ... not at all what you need hon xxx :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Care- what a tough situation, glad you and your husband are tackling it together.

Dis and mrsb. - it's great your appts went well!

I seem to have popped a little. It's the smallest bump, but friends and family are already touching it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

What a terrible situation Care.

Sarah, I was looking into packages with DH for 3D ultrasound, and told him how you weren't allowed to do a 3D. He didn't understand why and told me that its the exact same technology, just the software converts images to 3D. That there's no increased risk of a 3D vs 2D. He said his team of practitioners, and most doctors, don't recommend doing it, just because its not a necessary medical procedure, not that it adds harm. A 2D is the exact same as 3D.

Then I was looking at this website and it said the same thing. You may want to share this with DH:

https://babyinsight3d.com/faq.html

"2D ultrasound is the traditional black and white images obtained during your medical diagnostic ultrasound. 3D is an ultrasound technique that provides a three dimensional volume image of the fetus. Usually these still 3D images are captured rapidly in succession to produce 4D real time images of the baby. Three dimensional ultrasound utilizes exactly the same sound intensities as traditional 2D ultrasound. It is the the high tech software that is able to manipulate the information into a 3D picture of the baby."


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> What a terrible situation Care.
> 
> Sarah, I was looking into packages with DH for 3D ultrasound, and told him how you weren't allowed to do a 3D. He didn't understand why and told me that its the exact same technology, just the software converts images to 3D. That there's no increased risk of a 3D vs 2D. He said his team of practitioners, and most doctors, don't recommend doing it, just because its not a necessary medical procedure, not that it adds harm. A 2D is the exact same as 3D.
> 
> Then I was looking at this website and it said the same thing. You may want to share this with DH:
> 
> https://babyinsight3d.com/faq.html
> 
> "2D ultrasound is the traditional black and white images obtained during your medical diagnostic ultrasound. 3D is an ultrasound technique that provides a three dimensional volume image of the fetus. Usually these still 3D images are captured rapidly in succession to produce 4D real time images of the baby. Three dimensional ultrasound utilizes exactly the same sound intensities as traditional 2D ultrasound. It is the the high tech software that is able to manipulate the information into a 3D picture of the baby."

im going to tell him this, he is under the impression that theres more soundwaves going to the baby. so I will tell him its the software. he is in IT so surely he can look that up lol

doesnt help that during our prenatals the women said they dont recommend 3D ultrasounds. but I said to him its because its not regulated here and anyone can set up a clinic, not because its known to be unsafe.

Im sitting here at the computer with a special armour blanket shielding my bump and no cordless phone anymore, so I probably wont be able to convince him :dohh: as long as I see him in 2D again Im happy!


----------



## Care76

So lookie what turned up on our baby, it's a penis! :saywhat: I almost died laughing. My mom was waiting to come in as my DH couldn't get off of work, and I kept telling her to stop buying things because she might be a he and she didn't believe me. She came in and was like, "it's a girl, right?!" and the tech and I were like "NOPE, definitely not a she". :rofl: 

She has a lot to take back. At least I only got from a place where I knew I could get store credit and exchange things if that was the case, but she bought some things final sale and can't return some. :dohh: At least I told her no way on the paint. I didn't want to buy it until we had a second confirmation. 

He was laying face down and the tech couldn't get a good profile, this one was the best. All I really wanted was the potty shot though!
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-14 10.15.41.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5









2012-06-14 10.15.59.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dis3tnd

Ahh Care yay!! So glad you got a second look!

I really wanted a second confirmation yesterday, as the first time she wasn't too sure. Baby was being really stubborn though, so after 20 minutes she said she couldn't tell. I almost started crying so she said okay, wait in the waiting room for 10 minutes and I'll try again. I went to the bathroom and started jumping up and down to get him to move around. When I went back in he had his legs in the perfect position to clearly see it was a boy!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - omg! glad she got a second look or you would be in for a big surprise at delivery :haha:

Dis - I have a hilarious mental image of you jumping up and down in the bathroom :rofl: I don't think I could jump if I had to at this point so props to you. Amazing what a little motivation will do :thumbup: Glad the tech was understanding and gave you another try.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care!!! thats crazy! at least its time to get used to him instead of her. Im so glad Im going for another scan at the end of the month so I can confirm boy parts. when will they let you know about the heart thing? did they say anything at the scan about it just being a routine check?

so last night we went on my first hypnobirthing class, it was good! at first I was wondering if hubby was uncomfortable as it was very intimate (4 couples and 2 teachers), and everyone was lovely and very 'earthy' types. but he tends to adapt to any situation and enjoyed it. he had a hard time on the visualizing exercises, (which is ok as its me that has to master it), and I think its probably as he felt a bit uptight and if we do at home he will get better. he is very much into natural things and not taking drugs in general, so he liked the whole concept.

For me I am fine with drugs as Im not very good in medical situations and fear the pain, but at the same time want some tools to try and make it as natural and calm as possible. All the other couples know they want completely natural home births, where I was honest and said Im scared to say that I want natural as what if I cant handle it, but Im going into it with an open mind and hope. The general idea is to not tense up when faced with pain, as it makes it worse. Its amazing to think that if you dont tense up and get into the right mindframe that the body can actually release endorphins which are just as powerful as pain medication. Im not going to tell anyone that we are going to try for a natural birth (her suggestion, as she said so many people are negative and love to tell their painful stories) and not get fixated on it for myself (incase I cant do it), but look at it as a way to decrease stress in labour. Is anyone else on this thread thinking of going natural or less meds? I cant remember if we've talked about it. 

I purchased a couple of cute things on etsy, will attach pics. I got the name Cieran on the one as I think thats the name ive settled on.
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN.319067154.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









il_570xN.323939162.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah where did you get the tie onesie!?!?!?!?! I NEEED IT!

Nevermind, just saw you said Etsy, soooo adorable! LOVE!


----------



## sarahincanada

cute ay! heres thr shop on etsy for the tie
https://www.etsy.com/shop/shopantsypants?ref=seller_info


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Cute stuff Sarah! :thumbup:

I've been doing WAY too much shopping pre-shower but I don't care - Ordered a baby swing today! :happydance:

Plus it doesn't even count as shopping since American Express has 20% off on redeeming reward points so it was FREE :wohoo:

Really excited because it was one of the few things I really wanted to get as a baby indulgence since so much that we will be using is hand me downs. I have another picked out for the girl in pink but figured this one was more neutral in case we only get one.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Starlight-Papasan-Periwinkle/5430278

Happy shopper today :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear thats the one I was looking at online! looks so cute. Im hoping they have it at babies r us buffalo when we go over the border


----------



## Care76

Dis, I jumped around in my US room while the tech left to get my mom! And we shook my belly to try and get him to move.

Great swing Mrs.B! I like the ones with the lights for night time.

OMG, Sarah, those are too stinking cute! I would call to see if they have the swing you want because the last time I went to a TRU in NY they only had more expensive models. If you can, I would order it at Walmart.com and have it shipped to the store where you will be going (shipping site-to-store is free). Then you just have to show your ID when picking it up. I think it will save you $. When are you going down? I am going to visit my family (Orchard Park, just 30mins past the Buffalo border) for the weekend tomorrow. 

Ummmm, there is no chance that that is still a girl right? Your comment about your guy has me wondering. Didn't yours look pretty positive? 

We didn't hear anything about the heart or spine. I guess no news is good news. The tech would say nothing at all. Not even the size of the baby.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I hate it when the techs won't talk :growlmad:

Sarah - definitely order it shipped to store from walmart. Everything from BRU is almost always more expensive. They didn't have this one at my local BRU store anymore, though I think they used to. Now they have a purple girl version and I want to say it is around $30-40 more than this one is at Walmart


----------



## sarahincanada

care so funny you should say that, as I just ordered it online! when I tried last time it wouldnt let a canadian credit card be entered as it was all US provinces on the drop down. but then I saw paypal so I paid with that! I got the swing and a breathable baby bumper. It will be there by the 18-28th so we will go down one monday.

I think thats a boy :haha: I know they can say girls can be swollen but Im sure thats only a small amount and the wrong guess happens when they are smaller. on my ultrasound report the tech wrote 'male external genitalia' so Im sure they dont write that unless positive and that it measures correctly, so perhaps you can ask about your report. Ive always thought getting it wrong that its a girl would be much more common if things are tucked away. when I got my peepee shots we can compare!!

how do you feel about having a boy? I know you didnt want to feel like you were replacing your other boys but hopefully you feel this is so different


----------



## Care76

That's the one I saw there Mrs.B. I think it is because the other has been out for a couple (or three) years and they are getting rid of them.

Yes, we need to compare! I think Dis and mines U/S seems pretty conclusive! I would die if it was wrong again! I feel ok. I was a bit excited to buy the girls clothes because whenever I shopped for the boys I saw the cutest girl stuff, but that's ok. I do hope I don't compare though. I think it will be hard. Like when a pet dies and you call your new one by the last ones name. I already called this baby Keenan to my DH. I was like "Oh crap!". I felt bad for the little guy.


----------



## sarahincanada

awww dont feel bad, my mum is always calling us by our wrong name growing up. those boys were your babies and no-one would expect you to forget their names, and your boy will understand. did you have any boys names picked out at all?
Im always attracted to little boys clothes, not sure why but they are just so damn cute!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Wow, she is nuts. Do you have an alarm system on your house or anything? If not that may give you some peace of mind, you may want to check into it. I would def continue to talk to the police about it and make sure they know everything. IF or WHEN she comes around again...they'll take care of it, and the time after that. Maybe she will eventually get the idea??!!
OMG care you so have a son!!! Wow, so glad you got a good shot of that lol! Good thinking on holding off on the paint! 

Dis-Beautiful pic! Nice and detailed parts lol. No denying he's a he now!!! So glad everything went well with the scan! So funny about the jumping in the bathroom! I would so be doing the same thing lol!

Mrs B-Thanks and hang in there, your approaching July really soon! 

Sarah-So glad the class went well and I love the cute baby boy clothes. 

So, I picked up our nursery set today from Walmart and guess what...it's still in the back of the van lol. It's nice to know I have it though! I've decided on this travel system

I'm narrowing down my other baby item selections. I think we have decided to do all the big purchases ourselves and register for the smaller items. 
DH's b'day is tomorrow and fathers day is the following day. So we got him a grill, 6 Florida State Shirts and a baby Florida State Sleeper. I hope he will LOVE them! He's known about the grill for awhile now and I think he's thinking he's not getting anything else. I'm going to save the baby sleeper for last, I have a feeling it will be his fav :winkwink:

I'm trying to decide if I want to do birthing classes for DH and I. Obviousally, I don't need them. Although it's been 7 years since I've gave birth, there are just some things you DON'T forget :haha: I just want him to feel involved and informed on what's going on. I often forget he's not done this before :dohh:
What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Care76

Klein, I would do the birthing classes if you think he would be interested. My DH really wants to do them. We don't have ours until Sept though. It is a private all day (8hrs) class where the doula comes to our house instead of the 5 week class (she says you fit the same info in, just not the group setting which takes up a lot of time). I really like the idea of it being private.

I love the colours of the travel system! 

About our stalker, I didn't have time to go to the courthouse with my appointments yesterday. And since I had my U/S and midwife appt spread out, it kind of messed my time up. I my DH and I worked all day today (I am actually not even done yet, just taking my third break) so no time. I guess we will go next week to find out about a restraining order.

Sarah, when I was looking at girl clothes I did find myself drawn to the boys section. My mom was not even glancing at them and dragged me away. We did not have any boys names picked out at all. I had a list but my DH didn't like any of them. And his were too average. So we went over thousands of names yesterday. He still didn't like my favs (Kieran and Declan), or any of my others. So last night he went through over 2000 boy names alone. He made a list for me and starred his three favs. Turns out we had a few of the same names, but he didn't like them when I said them. Declan was starred! What a nutter. But he really likes Jaxon and it was one I mentioned, but I am not sure because Jackson is more popular and I am trying to stay away from popular names. So:

Declan 
or
Jaxon
:confused:


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-our Dh's sound the same. I told him I liked the name Xander YEARS ago and he hated it. (One of my Bff's named her cat Xander and I loved it lol.) Then he magically came up Xander ALL ON HIS OWN. I was like OMG you didn't!!! They are so funny lol. How is Declan pronounced?


----------



## Teta81

So much catching up to do here! I don't know where to begin. Inluv all of the new us pics and I love all of the baby products. I have been buying some boy things even though we don't know what we are having. I have a whole girl waredrobe so I figure if it's a he he will need some things to start out! 

Care, just FYI, here in NJ Declan is recently very popular. I know of 4 babies in the past month or two named Declan! Not sure where the trends start but if it's headed your way just be warned! I don't mind popular names myself, I always feel like if I like the name enough that will be my only baby with that name is its ok! 

AFM.... A small bit of excitement tonight. All day I had a weird feeling down below. Only way I could think to describe it is like I had a tampon in wrong. Then I peed and there was blood when I wiped :dohh: called ob and they said to come to hospital. Of course it happened at 7pm on Friday night! So I went in, they did an internal exam (which was so painful) urine sample, put me on the monitor, did ultrasound, and found nothing thank God. No contractions, cervix closed, no signs of any more blood, urine clean. So no answers what's going on, which is a little unsettling but I guess is better than a bad answer. The baby looks great and was moving like crazy so that's what's important. They joked that I just wanted to see the baby again! :haha: I had a little more spotting when I got home but they said I may from the exam. Hopefully no more excitement!


----------



## Care76

Wow Teta, how scary! I am glad everything turned out ok. 

Are you serious about it being popular? I have never met or heard of anybody with the name. I have heard it in a book or on tv or somewhere, but not with anybody real. Crap. I wonder if it will be popular around here... Probably not. 

Klein, Declan is DECK-LAN or DECK-LEN. Yep sounds like my DH.


----------



## Teta81

Yes It is so weird I've only ever heard of 1 or 2 but recently there's a huge Declan boom around here. I do luv the name, but my cousin just named her baby Declan so it's not an option. And DH best friend too. a little too close for us to steal it!


----------



## kleinfor3

Had a big long post and I lost it!

Ugh, let me try to remember what it said...

Teta-sorry you had a scare, so glad everything is ok. I guess it's just one of those unexplained pregnancy related bleeding things. Hope you have an uneventful rest of the ride!

Care-I haven't heard of that name before, I'm in Alabama so it hasn't made it to the south yet.

Mrs B-I had decided on that swing in the newer model, only bc I didn't know there was another model out there cheaper! 

Anyone want to share your choices on baby gear and shopping you've done for your LO's, I'm open to suggestions lol.

I have noticed I am the queen on run on sentences. I swear I add two sentences together followed with commas as I feel they are needed all the time! What's up with that??? Oh well, sorry girls. Periods are so overrated in my mind I suppose! 

Happy Saturday :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teta - glad all looks ok, definitely scary :hugs:

Care - I've never heard that name around here but we are in the midwest so everything gets here a few years later :haha:

Klein - there are several versions of the swing still out there. Search google shopping for starlight swing and they should come up. There are definitely 3: the one I just got, the purple one at BRU right now and there is a pink one.


----------



## kleinfor3

Ah! A mango...how lovely :cloud9: Not sure I know what one looks like in person lol. :blush: Oh well!


----------



## sarahincanada

teta that is scary, it seems bleeding a bit in pregnancy is more normal than we thought....i know so many people on here who have had bleeding and everything is ok.

care declan is known in England where I grew up, theres a few celebs with that name. ive not heard it here in canada so I think its pretty rare in north america and so Id go for it (weird that teta knows a lot, perhaps that happens in spurts in different places, that an unusual name thats nice and people hear about it and name their child). My husband is not sure about Cieran but I wanted it since I was 16 yrs old. He thinks it sounds a bit girly, like Kiera or Karen. But he will get over it!! He prefers Ethan but i dont want bub having a class with 10 Ethans as I had loads of Sarahs in my class... but may chose that if we had another boy. My chiro named her boy Nolan which I thought was quite nice, and my reflexologist has a Connor which I like. I also like Lucas but it doesnt go with our last name. And I like Christian, but I dont like that it sounds religious. Girls I like Chloe, Meaghan and Madelaine.

klein my hubby hates how long my sentances are with no periods :haha: I also couldnt be bothered with caps when typing on here but sometimes decide to add them :dohh:


----------



## Teta81

Thanks ladies, even though they told me i dont have any restrictions, i do have my mom here today to take care of DD and I while i lay on the couch. Just to be extra careful. I still have that strange feeling like something down there, but the ob triage dr said nothing is there, and trust me, she looked thouroughly! I felt like her hand was going to come out my throat! 

I have the my little lamb swing, which looks similar to that one, and is gender neutral. It's very cute and comfy, DD spend hours in it, sometimes it was the only place she would actually sleep! 

I do think the name trends start here on the east coast. When the lists of most popular names come out for the year, they are like 5 years behind what the popular names were here. Like right now all of the Sophia's, Isabella's, Ava's, etc are 5-8 years old! Boys names are different though. The most popular names on all of those lists are always the traditional names like michael, Joseph, Nicholas. DD name is Sophia, and even though it's popular according to the lists, she is the only one we have ever met that is her age! Which she loves because a lot of the "big girls" have her name! 

We are at a loss for names either way. I find something wrong with every name, so I am always open to suggestions. Keep them coming!!


----------



## urchin

Hi ladies - wow what a lot to catch up on!

Care - a boy! Now there's a surprise. Plenty of time to get your head round it before he's born :thumbup:
I wouldn't worry too much about him 'replacing' your boys - while he is inside you, he's just a 'generic' boy baby ... but as soon as you meet him, he will become an individual, and nothing like any other boys who have ever existed. :hugs:

Teta - that sounds like quite a scare ... I know we are always being told that some bleeding is not at all uncommon in pregnancy - but it's always the dread isn't it? Even at 23 weeks I still do knicker checks, and inspect the loo roll after I wipe for any traces of pink :wacko:

AFM, I'm just back from a 2 day spa break at Centre Parcs, where I have been engaged in some hardcore relaxation ... it was fantastic!

Now I'm busy painting the nursery - I picked out some paint this morning and have got the first coat on. 
One wall is silver (and was already) so isn't being painted
2 walls are now a pretty soft blue
1 wall and the ceiling are a gentle limey green 

Just waiting for 4 o'clock when I can start the second coat

I'm hoping to get the walls finished today so that I can do the primer on the woodwork tomorrow and hopefully get the woodwork all finished during the week... then next weekend we get to put all of Eenie's things in place and then _look at them_ :cloud9:

I suspect that I will be doing a lot of that - and Mr Urch a lot less!

Other news is that today is official v-day :dance:
My ticker (and my head) still have Monday as v-date, but seeing as the hospital moved us 2 days ahead at the dating scan, I figure v-day has also moved forward ... so from here on in, should Eenie decide to make an appearance, they will do everything they can to help her :dance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

We are still tossing around boy names, DH vetoes everything I suggest. There is one he is leaning toward but it is a family name my mom has pushed for years so we aren't breathing a word to her that we are considering it else she will push extra hard if we change our mind... 

Teta - my friend has the lamb version and her favorite part was that it swings two directions and her DD only liked one of them - so if she hadn't had that she'd have been in trouble. I also like that they can work on batteries or be plugged in so you don't have to worry about batteries going out at a critical time :thumbup: I thought about doing that one but decided to go for the one I got because of the lights. 

Urch - yay for V-day! I still check for signs of bleeding every time too :blush:. My target date in my head is July. If we get to July safely then they will be almost 26 weeks and have a good fighting chance :thumbup: Only two more weeks and then I will relax more and let myself order cribs :cloud9:


----------



## Care76

Yay for vday Urch! Almost 2 weeks for me, can't wait. Yes, I know he will be different. I just want new things for him so I don't have so many triggers. 

Sarah, my DHs family is Irish and I have always loved the names. Declan is Irish and means full of goodness. My DHs name is Patrick and we want to use it as a middle name and to me Declan Patrick goes well together, where Jaxon Patrick I'm not so sure of. But my DH really likes it and he hasn't shown this much interest in a name yet. My DH also vetoed Kieran (spelled different) saying he thought it was girly. But he thought that about Tristan and he ended up liking it so work on your DH. :)


----------



## urchin

Declan Patrick goes very well together - As you know Mr Urch is also Irish, so it's Irish names for Eenie too :D
I think getting new things for him is a very good plan - you is a wise woman Mrs Care xxx


----------



## marie44

Klein & teta - sounds like you both had a scare but glad it all turned out ok.

Dis - Your boy is so cute! 

Care - sounds like you've had a very stressful time lately. I hope you can find some peace. So crazy she is a he. I guess that happens more than we think.

Urch - glad you had a nice spa break!

AFM - just got a kitten on thursday & she is sooo cute but taking up all of our time. I guess it's good to get used to bc this is a preview of what's to come...no time to do anything!


----------



## Care76

Awww, a kitten! Cute. 

I am visiting my family but it was last minute and they are all at a dance recital. I tried to shop for some shoes that fit my swollen feet, but wow, no way. My whole body is swollen but my ankles and feet are the worst. My legs look like i was hit with golf balls hard and they left big dents in my legs! WTF is that!? So I am laying with my feet up. :)


----------



## urchin

Awh Marie, kittens are so cute and funny :D

Care, that sounds horrid - defo feet up today, and a leg massage to help move the fluid maybe?

AFM I'm going to finish painting the nursery walls shortly, and put the primer on the woodwork. Then I have a BBQ leaving party to go to for a lovely colleague who is about to emigrate to Americaland.
When I get back I might even put a top coat on the wood.

Can't wait til I can set the nursery up and look at all of Eenie's lovely things :cloud9:


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-You sound so productive!!! So glad your getting so much done.

Care-Yes, feet up. I usually don't swell very much this early on so my thoughts are with you. It's horrible, I know!

My DD & DS and DH have felt the baby move. Yay. I told the kids a few days ago to enjoy their vacation this year. We will be going to the beach for 2 weeks in August. My son asked me why did I say to enjoy it. He was thinking I was implying we wouldn't be going next year. I told him I was planning on going next year but there would be a baby involved! He said, oh yea! I know what he's thinking...there goes my peaceful vaca lol. 
It amazes me to think about it...around Halloween we will be having a baby! A baby for Thanksgiving and for Christmas this year! WOW. That sorta makes it so real :)


----------



## urchin

Running late this morning, so just popping in while my bath is running to say:

HAPPY V-DAY TO ME! :wohoo:


----------



## Care76

Woot Woot, vday for Urch! :happydance: :headspin::wohoo:

Klein, I know. I think of having the baby for Thanksgiving and Christmas and it is so surreal. That's great that they all felt baby move! My DH has once so far. I have to be on my side to feel it because of the placenta though, so when I am in bed on my side it is the best. 

DH told me he is warming up to the name Declan. Probably because his dad likes it which I assume is because it's a good Irish name. My family here in NY state hasn't heard of anybody they know with the name. Just that it is on the TV show Revenge. But like my sister pointed out, she named her daughter Kayleigh when we didn't hear of any and her son Liam was the same, now they are popular. So who knows. 

I haven't felt baby move very much and I was getting used to it regularly. It worries me. Have any of you had baby slow down at all? Maybe the heat is effecting him? 

My swelling has gone down a ton. We'll see what happens today. I tried compression stockings, but I was so swollen I could hardly get them on and they were cutting off my circulation bad. So I took them off. I had a bigger size too.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - the idea of babies for the holidays is a bit surreal for me too. I guess after all this time the reality of it still seems so 'unreal' :xmas9:

Urch - happy v day! :happydance:

Care - compression stockings are very uncomfortable for sure. Maybe go another size up? They will look like they are cutting into your leg but they definitely help keep circulation going. As far as movements, I definitely have days I feel more movement and then there will be times I don't feel much of anything for days. I figure it all depends on which way they are turned on a given day as to how much we can feel. It is hard, but try not to worry too much. Later on is when they will be concerned if you stop feeling movement.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all!

What a busy weekend with a wedding and family for father's day! My feet are also very swollen from all the activity and heels-wearing!

I've been feeling kicks daily since 20 weeks, but they're just little pops. DH can't feel from the outside yet, I have a posterior placenta so that's not preventing him. Maybe its because I was overweight to begin with? Hope that won't stop him from being able to feel, he gets realyl sad everytime he tries but can't feel it.

Love that swing Mrs. Bear! I have the same one on my registry.

I have a very busy week coming up. Alongside my fulltime job, I'm also a parttime cake decorator - this week I have DH's graduation cake for his residency class Thursday (he's graduating from residency and will be a full-fledged doc now!) and my baby shower cake for Sunday. I had to fight my family but I'm being allowed to do my shower cake :) 

I'm also making the thank you favours, chocolate mustache lollipops :) So basically, everyday after work will be prep stuff.

I feel weird about having my baby shower so early, but my sister is moving to the Caribbean for med school soon, so have no choice. One this weekend (family), and one on July 15th (friends) :)


----------



## urchin

Care - Eenie has wriggly days and quiet days too ... I try not to worry about it, but I prefer it when she's kicking like a good un!

Me too Mrs B! it is quite surreal that in a few short weeks they are going to let me leave the hospital with an actual baby!

that _does_ sound like a busy week Dis! Happy baking :cake:

AFM I'm feeling very big - is quite scary to think how much bigger I'm going to get!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay urch happy v day. I think in 4 weeks our bubs have 90% chance of survival so we are getting there.

care I dont feel much, I get days that I feel him for a good 5-10mins, and then other days its just a pop here and there. I worry a bit too but my MW says by 26 weeks I will feel him regularly everyday and it will get more and more. I guess my placenta must be thick and large covering the front :dohh: but on some of the good days I have felt him from the outside and hubby has too :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Ok - baby girl definitely had a major shift yesterday. I think she flipped over completely. I happened to be looking at the bump and the whole thing shifted to the left for a second then shifted back toward the right. Like a baby earthquake :haha:


----------



## marie44

Mrs.bear - so cool you witnessed that! I guess they told you which side each was on. Mine can still move around & switch places i'm told. Not sure when they settle in.


----------



## urchin

I definitely have days when my bump is all to the left or all to the right ... I've never seen her actually swap sides though!

sarah - I know :D
It's great isn't it to think how we are nearly there after all this time x


----------



## sarahincanada

urch if you change care on the front page to :blue: boys are winning
:wohoo::haha:
will marie change the results drastically with 2 girls, marie what date is your scan?
did the people at the bottom of the list leave us then Im assuming?


----------



## urchin

Done it Sarah!
looks like the team pinkoes are an endangered group .... Marie HELLLLLP! you're our last hope :rofl:

Looks like the others have wandered off - hope all is well with them all :hugs:


----------



## Care76

I hope those we haven't heard from are doing well also. 

Man, I just finished working. Almost 12 hours and most of it was on my feet. I have a few things to do, but instead I am going to lay down and put my poor feet up. 

MrsB, how awesome you saw her move! Funny, I saw my tummy move for the first time today. It was up high, so it must have been butt or hips area (if he is still in a similar position from last week). 

I guess it is common to not feel bubs this early sometimes. As soon as I got home he moved quite a bit though. It was like he knew he was home and got excited! 

If any of you have had lots of heat and humidity where you are today, I hope you stayed cool!


----------



## marie44

I find out the genders on july 9th. I have no guess at all what they will be although dh thinks it will be 2 girls. I think sienna will be finding out before me if she wants to know. Yes, team pink is lagging behind!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just a little whine from me.... 23 weeks today and the past few weeks the sickness has been getting so bad. Today I feel like when I was 6 weeks - threw up three times at work already.....


----------



## urchin

marie - we shall be delighted which ever team you're on (or on both of course!)

Dis - it's horrid isn't it, I'm still being sick too :(


----------



## sarahincanada

awww dis thats horrible! does the diclectin not work at all?

Ive barely felt sick since week 14, my only complaint is bad sciatic pain. I go to the chiro once per week but I still get the stabbing pain out of the blue, its so excruciating.

its 34 degrees C here today, Ive been in working all day and just went grocery shopping. omg my car was so hot when I got it I thought I was going to overheat. hmmm next time I will try and get pregnant in the winter (as if I have a choice right!)


----------



## sienna1

Dis and Urchin- sorry you're still feeling sick. It's so mysterious as to why some women get this horrible symptom. 

Marie, you're right, I'm ready to find out the gender. It'll be at exactly 20 weeks on July 10th! My intuition says boy, but we'll see.

Haven't identified movement yet, hopefully soon! I'm shocked at how tiring it is to walk a lot in the heat. I've had over 10,000 steps ( 4 miles) for each day the past week and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Teta81

Ugh I feel so bad that you guys are still sick. I have my moments, but as long as I stay away from certain foods I'm good. (especially chicken!)

This heat is so crazy! I have been sweating like a pig I can't believe it! I usually love the heat, but I can't say I'm enjoying it much these days. A January baby was definitely easier in that respect.

I went back to ob today, bc I have been having a lot more discharge and cramping, and my vagina felt very swollen (tmi :blush:) it turns out after the bleeding episode with a funny feeling down there on Friday, I have bacterial vaginosis!!! Funny thing is I was so happy with the diagnosis, as I hated not having a reason for the bleeding, all of these new symtoms. Such a relief but scary too bc it can cause preterm labor if left untreated. It's very common, in about 1/5 pregnant women. Most commonly from sex, but that's def not the cause here :haha: It may be from the heat and all of the sweating going on? What ever it is, I'm on antibiotics now so hopefully all of these weird symtoms disappear.

Excited that some more gender scans are coming up!! Can't wait to see who takes the lead. My gut says To could count me for team blue, especially now bc only boys cause trouble like this :haha:


----------



## urchin

I'm getting sciatica too sarah - and it really stops me in my tracks when it pounces 

Teta - glad you've got an answer :thumbup: and with antis BV is pretty easy to treat, so it shouldn't cause you complications xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-So sorry your so sick now days. It's horrible. 

Sarah-It's 93 F here. I did the conversion and it's the same temp! I had no idea it gets so hot up there? How many summer months do you have of that temp? I live in North Alabama. It's about a 6hr drive to the beach and I just thought anything more North of me was cold. 
I do remember being 40 weeks pregnant in the middle of July with my first. I'm pretty sure that was worse than this! I can remember putting deo like everywhere on my body!!!

Teta-So glad you got your diagnosis. I'm sure that puts your mind at ease. Could be from the sweating and extra moisture down there. Who knows lol. 

Nerve issues...in my foot of all places??? On my left foot on the inside part about an inch away from my heel, hurts really bad. I haven't done anything to it. It throbs and hurts to put weight on it. Not only that but when I bend over I feel the pain shooting thru the nerve. Anyone have a clue on that? I was going to get on the treadmill today but not anymore. I don't want to even walk on it and the shooting pain tingly feeling really grosses me out lol! 
Anyone up for bump pics this week???


----------



## sarahincanada

klein yes the lower part of canada gets hot in the summer....i would say june, july, august is usually 25-30 degrees, so this is a bit high for us. and then our winters are very cold and can get to -20. I had to look alabama on the map as wasnt sure where it was, you are quite far south I didnt realize.

Im up for a bump pic this week, will get one taken and uploaded soon!


----------



## urchin

I did a recent bump pic (23+3 I think) So I'll do another on Monday, for 25 weeks :thumbup:

Not a clue about the foot pain klein :shrug: I've been getting sciatica, but that's much higher up


----------



## Care76

Klein, my SIL is from South Carolina and has family in the southern US. She said it feels hotter up here because of the humidity. Plus it goes from very cold to hot, instead of the steady increase like in the south. I know that when added humidity was over 100 (108 is what I think it got to yesterday, my family in western NY had temps about 10 degrees lower). That is probably average for heat waves, but the all around summer average is lower like Sarah mentioned.

I have to take new bump pics tomorrow, so I will be in!

Teta, I am glad they found out the cause for the spotting. Here's hoping you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Care76

OK, so I looked at my pics on my app and wow, in the last few weeks I can't believe how big I got! So I will post the one from 20 weeks and 23 weeks. I can't imagine how big I will be when all this is over! 

Who's next?
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-01 08.22.08-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6









2012-06-23 13.36.30-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Bear

This is the last bump pic I took - I posted it in my journal but don't think I posted it here. This was 2 weeks ago, so 22.5 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







bump6-9-12sm.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## urchin

New bumps pics tomorrow .... would anyone like a 3D Eenie shot from yesterday while they wait?


Spoiler


----------



## urchin

PS Care, Mrs B - how do you get your pics to appear small like that in a box?
whenever I post any they come up huge!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - so cute!

As far as the pics, I always do mine as an attachment. When doing your post click on 'go advanced' and then click on the paperclip to upload the file(s) as an attachment


----------



## urchin

Ahhhh like _this_!

I normally go via the insert image button and do it via a URL, rather than directly uploaded from my computer

Here's a pic of the baby ferts!


----------



## Care76

Awwww, those little guys are so cute. Eenie looks precious! 

MrsB, you don't look like you are having twins. You look great!. Sometimes I wonder if one baby has been hiding in there during my scans lol. I feel so huge.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I think it is because the boy tends to be camped out as low as possible in my pelvis most days so most of the bump is the girl. I figure I will really 'pop' once they get too big for him to fit so low down.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-Beautiful bump photo. I feel the same way about being so big by the time this is over! Oh well, I have to try to embraCe it more. It's hard for me though. I am sad to say I am really struggling with it. 

Mrs. B- I can't believe you have 2 in there! Lovely Bump!!!

Urch-Eenie looks so beautiful! I love the 3D pics. I can't wait to have a 3D scan done.

Ah, I'm a cantaloupe yay! I wish I had a good cantaloupe lol. I have to remember tomorrow to call for a chiropractor appt and an appt with a bone and joint doc for my foot. I'm falling apart! :dohh:
Here's my bump pic...I have noticed that as the day goes on my bump does grow much bigger!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## urchin

OK - here's my 24+6 bumpage :D

I'm not as brave as the bare belly crew!
(nursery pics are in my journal)


----------



## sarahincanada

loving the bumps everyone! what makes it even more special is what we went through to get them :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

care my bump has also grown a lot in the past 3 weeks, I didnt even have much of a bump for the first 4-5 months and suddenly its huge!!! its really popped out above my belly button.....that feels really weird as the larger stomach area doesnt feel that unusual (as you can get bloated when not pregnant or if eaten too much!!)..but now I have a bulge from above the belly button sloping up to lower breasts which feels soooo weird! I went to a wedding yesterday and that area was sore all day so I think bub is stretching up there.

i will post a photo later!!

urch Eenie is gorgeous! I _may_ have persuaded hubby to let me do 3D next saturday :happydance: :bodyb:


----------



## urchin

awh thanks Sarah! and yaaaaaaaay! (you are legally obliged to post pics if you do though) :dance:


----------



## Care76

Klein, you look fabulous! I wouldn't worry about anything. 

Urch, wow you look so much like somebody I know. I would think you were sisters or something. You look great. I only started with the bare belly photos since I was so bloated after ivf and I kept them up so they were the same in the scrap book. I do have a couple with a covered belly though. 

Sarah, yes I am so big up top too. My pregnancy app says my uterus is only 1.5 inches above my belly button, but I feel him way up there so it must be higher. And my midwife showed me his bum was just above my belly button, so his legs were further up.

I can't remember if I mentioned this, but we decided on Declan Joseph. Joseph is my DHs middle name and his fathers as well and his grandfather, so we went with that. :)


----------



## urchin

I like the name Care - goes very well together :D

I actually have a lot of doubles ... it isn't at all unusual for someone to say that they know someone who looks just like me. Years ago when I was working at an old peoples home I saw a girl in a photo in an old lady's room - and even I would have thought it was me (except I knew I would never have worn that blouse!) :rofl:

I once asked my dad if he had been a sperm donor in the 60's and he replied
'I require notice of that question'


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> I once asked my dad if he had been a sperm donor in the 60's and he replied
> 'I require notice of that question'

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


care I LOVE the name. Im pretty set on Cieran Michael (Michael after my dad)

so here finally are my bump and room photos :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9









bub1.jpg
File size: 175.1 KB
Views: 8









bub2.jpg
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 6









bub3.jpg
File size: 185.5 KB
Views: 5









bub4.jpg
File size: 176.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Care76

Urch, ROFL!!!!!! 

Sarah, that pic with your dog looking up at you is priceless! I really love the name you picked too (has your DH warmed up to it?). And the room is so cute. Look at all the clothes you have already! I actually had a lot of girl things (and still have at least 30 items I am stuck with), but I don't have much for Declan yet since we found out he's a he. How are you able to find warm things for the first few months? I see lots of long sleeves...


----------



## sarahincanada

care Ive shopped in Mexx and Carters....I find they seem to have a lot of long or short sleeved available? I thought I had a lot but once it went into the closet it doesnt look like _that _much 

im off over the border to buffalo to pick up a few things I ordered online...

this is $180 in canada and $100 in the us
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=12014777

this is $120 in canada and $70 in the us
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=12214772

so I saved $130 on those 2 items, the duty will only be $20 or so

also got
https://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/brands/babygear/products/38822
couldnt find it up here

have a lovely week everyone!


----------



## Care76

Have fun Sarah! If you are spending the night you may not even have to pay duty. They raised the amount of what you can come back with. 

I looked at the same bassinet and swing. I have never heard of Mexx. I go often to Bonnie Toggs and they carry OshKosh and Carters. But they changed my store around and I realized I don't think I even saw the OshKosh stuff last time I was there. I figure I better wait until after my showers anyway. 

My first shower is July 7 in the US, but I have no idea when my shower for up here is. Probably near the end of summer. Dis, didn't you have a shower on Sunday? How did it go?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hello everyone!

What lovely bump pics! Also Sarah, great job on the nursery!!

Yup Care, had my first baby shower yesterday - the one for family. It went well, most gifts were cash (not complaining), but also got a Diaper Genie, bumbo chair, bottle steamer, bottle warmer. Also got a few cute onesies. It was great but the clean up was very tiring afterwards - it was at my moms house, and it was more family and my parents' and DH's parents' friends that came... added up to about 70 people as the husbands/ children came too. I am limping today as my feet are soo swollen!

I'm also going to Buffalo this weekend - it was more of a spur of the moment decision last night as DH and I are going to Niagara on the Lake for his bday Friday/Saturday for a spa day/ Shaw festival thing and we decided we might as well cross the border afterwards and do some shopping Sunday. I guess I won't have time to do any ship to store stuff (I had that same swing in mind Sarah!) so we'll see what we can get now, and then go back when we do our online purchasing....

Hope your shower goes well Care! my next one (for our friends) is July 15th :)


----------



## sienna1

Those are all beautiful bump pictures. Can't believe we're all at this point. I'm traveling and will try to post when I get home this weekend. Still have a mini-bump.


----------



## urchin

I know Sienna! it's amazing isn't it, seeing the gallery of super bumps :)
Looking forward to seeing yours when you get home xx


----------



## Care76

Sienna, your mini bump will be a super bump in no time!

Dis, sounds fun! At least you can buy what you want for baby and don't have to take things back. Have a great trip this weekend! I haven't been during friendship festival for years, but be prepared for traffic at the border. That is why we won't go that weekend anymore. Although maybe it is different now. It's weird, I went the weekend before last, then Sarah last week, then you go this week, and I go back next week! We have each went down every week for a month, but yet missed each other.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Urchin just saw the 3D pics, Eenie is adorable!!!


----------



## urchin

thanks Dis :D

in some pics she looks like she has a big lump on her nose - but i dont think she has really cuz you cant see it in profile!


----------



## Care76

Babies always look a bot weird to me in those 3D/4D U/S. And they change a lot looks wise after a day or two of being born. It was probably just a bubble or the cord or something. Urch, your baby will be just beautiful!


----------



## kleinfor3

Oh yea urch, they change and fatten up so much from now til you deliver. I'm sure the lump is the sound waves doing something strange. One time DD's u/s her nose looked flat and like some if it was missing! Come to find out she had it pressed up against the sac lol. The 3/4D are much better than the 2D's though! 

After much consideration I have decided to change OB's and hospitals. I made the decision after I found out that only 2 people could be in the delivery room at my hospital and no photographers were allowed. That wasn't what I had envisioned at all. Hence the change. We will be delivering 2 hours away at a hospital where I had my lapro in December leading to my BFP!!! The hospital is brand new state of the art. They opened it in October of last year. Not to mention they even have bidet's in the bathrooms. It will be spectacular lol. I had to explain to my kids what one was and they thought it was soooo funny!
I go for my first appt with my u/s on Tuesday. I did have to call my old ob and request my records and cancel todays u/s for their office. It was hard. I love that doc, too bad I can't box him up and take him with me to the new hospital!

Great news on DS's room...the sheetrock is hung! They are mudding it and it will be ready to paint sometime next week. I'm calling in my mom to paint! Can't wait to start on the fun stuff in his room.
Paint, carpet, brick paneling on 2 walls, graffiti wall and lockers with black light paint accents, energy drink can collage mirror or clock (I can't decide), hang black lights, new sheets, hang tv, move everything in...and then on to the nursery. Keep in mind we remodeled the master bath in March and just put the pool in!!!! I'm going to be crazy by the time we are done! So glad for the progress though!


----------



## Teta81

Sorry Im a little late to the bump party!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahincanada

awww teta love that idea! will have to remember it if Im lucky enough to have a 2nd. love the bump and LO!

I have 100 days to go :cry:
tomorrow will be in double digits!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Great pic Teta! Happy Vday to us (yesterday)!

Sarah - double digits! Sooo exciting and surreal... I remember when the number was close to 200 and it seemed soooo far away..... I have 12 more days before I get to double digits.... can't wait!


----------



## Care76

Awwww, I love the pic Teta! 

Happy Vday Teta and Dis!!!!! Mine is tomorrow!


----------



## urchin

lovely pic teta!

and happy v-day to you and Dis too :dance:

Sarah and Care - big milestones for you both tomorrow :D

My double digits day is just round the corner too - hurrah!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

All good at today's appointment. Both are 1lb14oz with heartrates of 150 :happydance:

I figure I'm probably already in double digits since they will come early, but no telling how much I really have left :shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Teta-Love the bump and too cute idea with DD in the pic!!!

OMG girls so many V-days, milestones, and double digits....we are so getting there!!!

Sometimes I look at the time and think it has flown by and other times it seems like I'm never getting there. So weird. 

I can hear the workers are sanding away at the room...OMG HOW I HATE CLEANING UP SHEETROCK DUST!!! IT'S GOING TO BE HORRID!!! BE THINKING OF ME LADIES :)


----------



## urchin

I would Klein, but I have absolutely no idea what sheetrock is!

I shall go and google - for I understand that google is indeed my friend ... hang on .....


Ohhhhhhhhh, you mean PLASTERBOARD!
In that case you have my sympathies - we have been living with plaster and plasterboard for months now as we do the house up ... 3 blummin days it took me to sand and fill the plaster in the hall & stairs after the so-called professional had finished. Honestly, my own plastering is better - though I hate doing it and certainly am not able to be lugging heavy plasterboards around at the minute

When we get back from Belfast we shall be ripping out the kitchen, plasterboarding, and putting a new one in - I'm dreading it

Mrs B - yeah I keep telling myself my DD (and so other dates) are not what my ticker says. Not as dramatically different as yours are likely to be, but with a c-section they'll have me in at 39 weeks not 40, and they have already put me 2 days further ahead than I know I am.
But it's a lot easier to keep track with my 40wk ticker :D
and that says double digits in 2 days time! :dance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm just so happy today!

My little brother is the light of my life. He's 11 years younger than me and I have been very involved in his life... a second mom to him. I took him to his soccer games; taught him to read, add, subtract; planned and hosted all his birthday parties; took him everywhere; etc - he was my first baby. He graduated high school last night and it was just such an amazing feeling to see him all grown up, and knowing that I have another little baby boy inside me so I can do it all and more over again. I'm just so happy that this is happening for us!

I was always so emotional whenever my little brother reached a milestone, cause it meant he wasn't a baby anymore. I cried so much on his first day of high school for example. But now I'm fine with him growing up - excited, happy, and proud - because I have another baby coming! I'm just soo thankful to God today for this little miracle and pray that everything will be okay with him. I love both my babies to pieces!


----------



## Care76

Awwww, Dis. It is nice that you are that close with your brother. 

Klein and Urch, I feel for you ladies. Drywall or plaster with the plastering and sanding is such dirty business.


----------



## sarahincanada

dis thats so sweet :cloud9: I was the youngest (9 years difference) and although close to one of my sisters I didnt really have quite that kind of bond. then my close sister had 2 girls and Ive watched them grow up, but Im in canada and they are in the uk so I miss out on so much. I cant wait for the bond of having a baby :cloud9: Im sure your brother will be an amazing uncle!

klein and urch, my house has also been under constrction so I feel your pain. its slowly coming together but I hate the mess and the dust!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch & Sarah---yes, remodeling stinks. I just want it to be magically done lol.

Dis-That's great he's all grown up now. I know your excited to be having a boy!

Well...I have washed everything down the best I could and I am having a few friends over to help with the painting. It's so hot here and the room isn't well ventilated and too hot to raise windows etc. They are too sweet to paint for me. I just hope we can get it all done tonight. I'm not in a rush but I can't stand things left undone! It drives me crazy!!! These days I'm crazy enough without any added stresses lol.


----------



## Teta81

Just wondering..... What is everyone paying to store your frosties?? I just got my first bill, it is $270 every 6 months. I was curious if that is a lot or average or what? I was thinking how I will have to pay at least 4 times and it's not even a guarantee! Hopefully worth it though. So let me know, I'm curious where the prices fall across the map!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just dug out my contract......it was $650 for the initial storage for one year and then will be $240 a year....so yours does seem high. I suppose if it gets us another child then its a small price to pay compared with a new cycle. how many do you have frozen?


----------



## Teta81

I only have 2. I'm not sure what I paid initially I'll have to look. They normally freeze 2 per vial but I requested that they put one in each so that I can do a SET with them, so that may cost more, I'm not sure. I think my fertility clinic has a reputation for being pricier than what's normal. But like you said, def less than another fresh cycle!


----------



## marie44

Teta - my prices were $1000 initial fee & $100 a year for storage. Love the bump pic!

Urch, mrs.bear, klein, care - love the bump pics! 

Sarah - the pic of you & your dog is adorable & i can't believe you are finished with the room already! Looks great!

Dis - congrats on your brother graduating. Is your MS finally over?

I am going maternity bathing suit shopping today & a little scared as i hate 1-pieces but i don't feel like i could pull off the 2-piece. We're going on vacation in 3 weeks & i have nothing! All i've bought is work clothes & jeans so far.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - I got a tankini from Motherhood that covered things up pretty well and was reasonable. I figure that will be easier to deal with bathroom trips than an one piece :loo:


----------



## sarahincanada

managed to persuade hubby to do 3D, we just did a 15 minute quick peek, but got it on dvd so I can watch it again and again :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I cant wait to meet him!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0016.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 6









UC BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 5









UC BABY_0000.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - so glad your hubby let you do the 3d :yipee: I doubt we will bother since my stubborn kiddos tend to avoid the camera. I would get lots of good shots of their backs and the top of their heads :haha:


----------



## Care76

Yay Sarah!!! Awwww, he looks so adorable!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks care! and we got confirmation he is a boy, thankfully as I have a lot of clothes & toys now!!

mrs bear he was hiding quite a bit but they managed a few good shots. I was just in awe seeing his legs and hands and everything in 3D, its so much clearer. even his lil shoulders I was like omg I have shoulders in my stomach :haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah- Those pics are amazing!!! My husband looked at the 3 pics and said, oh that's a boy, he has boy parts and walked away...I see nothing boyish in those pics...we are now in a debate as to if there are boy parts showing in those pics or not lol a heated debate!!! If you have any insight to offer on those pics or could post a 'boy' pic so he can see the boy parts that would be great! LOL just thought I'd ask!!!


----------



## Care76

Huh, I didn't notice boy parts in those pics either... Klein, did your DH point out these boy parts to you?


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL no boy parts in these shots (too high)...sorry Mr Klein :haha:
heres one of the boy parts although its a weird shot, funnily enough genitals show better in 2D she said, but I wrote on the photo so hopefully you can make it out! the bottom ball like shape is the scrotum and the line going up is the penis! the photo just looks like a bunch of sheets not even a baby :shrug:

he looks just like hubby to me on these photos so I think he is boyish, although perhaps girl 3D scans look the same! I will attach a photo of hubby next to him, he has the same triangle shaped nose and his full lips :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 5









chrisbub.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

heres a couple more, I like the foot one as you can see the cord. he had his arms wrapped around his legs most of the scan and was kicking and punching a lot
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0023.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 7









UC BABY_0015.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 6









UC BABY_0019.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks a million Sarah! That settled that :) I love all of the pics. Can't wait til we have our 3d done! We will get our next u/s with the new doc on Tuesday. So super excited!


----------



## marie44

Mrs.bear - i ended up with 2 tankinis. They are cute but a little old ladyish but maybe they all feel like that since i am pregnant? I tried to do a bump pic but i can't take it right myself. I'll have to get dh to help. I think i'm pretty big for only 4 months.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Marie - I think maternity suits are like plus sizes, they just throw a tarp over us and don't worry about giving it any style :dohh:

I figure with 2 we tend to be about 4-5 weeks ahead in size of where a singleton pregnancy would be, so you probably do look bigger :thumbup:


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies, can you believe it's July! Only 3-5 more months for babies!

Klein- hope your new OB is exactly who you want to work with.

Sarah- those images are priceless, so cute! How are your birthing classes going?

Congrats to all the ladies who have recently had their V-days (Dis, Teta, Care). Urchin, was yours a while back?

Teta - I don't know yet how much we'll pay for the frosties. The first six months are covered by the original IVF fee.

Mrs. Bear - so great that your twins are measuring well.

Marie- Where are you going on vacation? 

As for me, I'm trying to find a prenatal yoga class I like. I can't go to my favorite studio because they only do hot power yoga. I tried a class a while back and it was too hippy-dippy and the instructor spent the first 20 minutes of class having all the pregnant ladies talk about their physical discomforts. Today I went to a different studio and it was way too hard. I want a class that focuses more on flexibility and not so much on strength. I'll have to keep trying! 

I hadn't realized how hard it is to take a picture of yourself. Here's a couple of really bad pictures of me. In the last few days I've started to look pregnant! My husband and I are doing better monthly shots for ourselves, so when our next one happens I'll post it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0479.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0481.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dis3tnd

OMG Sarah! LOVE LOVE LOVE those baby pics! He is sooooo adorable and does look just like DH! That's so awesome! So glad your DH let you get the 3D. I was planning on waiting until 29 weeks but now I want to go sooner since yours looks so small and playful there!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! cant wait to see scans from those of you who are going again

yes dis theres definitely a point when theres less to see in each shot....this is what my place said "If you decide to come in between 22 and 26 weeks, you will see more of the full body image of your baby, with a little more movement, and between 26 and 32, you get to see those cute, chubby cheeks, and more of your baby's facial features!"

sienna your bump is so cute and perfect :thumbup:
thanks for asking my prenatals and hypnobirthing classes are going great! the hypnobirthing is very interesting, Im not totally into a natural birth but they really do claim that when you relax your body can handle birth without drugs. so Im practising hypnosis techniques, Im totally open to medications but perhaps will need less or labour will be quicker with these techniques. it makes sense that tensing and pushing like most people do results in more pain and your uterus tensing and not doing its job.


----------



## kleinfor3

I was looking on my new ob's website. I was trying to see if they do 3d/4d ultrasounds etc... this sentence was on there. 

Ultrasound is a vital part of the practice of obstetrics and we provide you the best in technology and skill through routine and 3D/4D sonography.

Makes me wonder if my routine ultrasound on Tuesday will be in 3D...Fingers crossed it is lol. What do you girls think of the sentence? I know I'm probably getting my hopes up but heck it sounds routine to me.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - I think the routine is 2d, most places use 3d/4d to make extra money since it doesn't really tell them much medically beyond what 2d does. I could be wrong but that is how I read it :shrug:

Wanted to give you ladies a heads up to anyone interested - Thirty-One is going to have stuff from previous outlet sales on zulily.com starting today at 9am PT through July 4. Most will be from the discontinued 31Kids line (baby and toddler stuff) but they say there will be some other stuff as well. I'm a consultant for Thirty-One, but I don't really know what all will be in there - not involved beyond passing the word along. Thought I would let you guys know in case you wanted to check it out. Don't know if they ship outside the US or not :shrug:


----------



## Care76

Thanks MrsB! I haven ever heard of thirty-one before.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I'm not surprised, they currently don't ship outside the US (which I do not undertand in this day and age :shrug:). I think most people outside the US that get it have it sent to their consultant in the US and pay the shipping to get it to them through the mail separately. I guess since the company is fairly new they don't want to get mixed up in the different rules for international sales :shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks Mrs B. I'll go check it out!

So excited to see my LO tomorrow. Hoping for a normal u/s etc. With as much movement that I am feeling, I'm not too anxious this time. Maybe just a hint of being nervous lol! I can't wait to see baby Klein again. DH looked at my belly earlier today and said with a questioning in his voice, 'there's a baby in there'. I said umm yea where have you been?!?! lol. I think it's just really sinking in! 

DS's room update--the walls are painted, the paneling is up, the carpet is next...then moving everything in. Followed by the accent graffiti paint and decorating etc. I've been working my butt off lately and still trying not to 'over do' it. Ugh...can't wait to get him all moved in!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, your pics made it really difficult for me to decide when to do ultrasound, as DH really wants the face closeups that 30 weeks gives you, but I like the body shots. Our original compromise was 28 weeks, but now we've decided to do it twice.... once at 26 weeks and again at 30 weeks. YAY!

Where did you get yours done??


----------



## marie44

Mrs.bear - lol at just throwing tarps over us :)
Klein - gotta love the cluelessness of men. Dh is coming to his 1st & prob last sonogram with me monday to find out the genders. He is going to blown away with the technology.


----------



## Dis3tnd

So I booked my 3d ultrasounds, but all the places that give you a package price for 2 visits want the first one before 25 weeks, and the second after.

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow, and the only appointments available are tomorrow or 2 weeks from now, so I booked for tomorrow. A little worried though as site says to drink lots of water for a week leading up to ultrasound, and I dont think I've been drinking enough water. Any input? Think I should cancel?


----------



## Dis3tnd

I drank only coconut water continuously since yesterday afternoon to get really hydrated. The ultrasound went great, she said I had lots of fluid for good pics. They're posted in my journal!


----------



## Care76

I went and checked them out, so cute!!!

I wanted to let you ladies know that Albeebaby.com has a huge sale on. They have the Britax B-ready stroller for $398 and you get to pick either the bassinet, car seat, or jumper seat for free. Unfortunately in Canada we cannot use the car seat, but the bassinet would be good. They always have good deals on discontinued items too. I got my double stroller there for a super deal a few years ago. 

Tomorrow morning I am going to the US to visit family and for my shower. Between my legs/feet and my sciatica (which I guess could be something else that feels like sciatica, but it REALLY feels like sciatica) I am dreading the 4 hour car ride. But seeing my dad and step-mom, sisters, nieces and nephews, cousins, etc... makes it all worth it.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-Loved your pics. They are awesome! 

Care-Hope the ride is an easy one for you. Hope you have a great shower and get lots of awesome gifts!!!

My dr appt was great yesterday. I met the doc I choose. He is great. I was very pleased with my decision on chooseing him and the doctors office based off of online reviews and you tube interviews lol! The office was great. The ultrasound was a bit disappointing with the 2d. Looking back, our 13w u/s was 3d. I didn't think anything about it at the time but seeing one in 2d now and comparing it to the 3d then really sucks lol. The baby looked great and we are still on TEAM YELLOW!!! Baby Klein measured 5 days ahead and was swallowing and moving around. The baby for sure has DH's feet! So either it will be a boy or a poor little girl with her daddy's ugly feet lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

Ah, not alot of activity here lately. Everyone doing ok? Are we all just busy these days lol?!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi Klein! Has been quiet hasn't it! 

I'm just sooo looking forward to the weekend - with my swollen feet and nausea I just want to lay back with my feet up this weekend!

I ordered my crib yesterday, as well as the wall decals. Once the decals come in we'll decide what colour to paint the walls. The plan is a shade of green for 3 walls that match the decals, and the wall with the decal jungle scene will be white. Crib is brown and white, bedding is a simple brown and white stripe from pottery barn. Very exciting to have decided on some items!

Congrats on staying team yellow! Sorry about the 2D scan, but just gives you a reason to go get another one!


----------



## sarahincanada

klein I have size 10 US feet so I feel for your baby if a girl!! but its not too bad, you can definitely get nice shoes in larger sizes now just have to go early!!

Im 27 weeks, so I guess Im 3rd trimester now??!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:

I was annoyed this week though, my midwife was telling me about counting kicks after 28 weeks, as 'IVF babies and women your age do have a higher incidence of losses'. :cry: I was just finally getting to think that this is actually happening and she went and said that :grr:

a couple in my hypnobirthing class had their baby at 26 weeks last week, and he is doing great. apparently her placenta starting to detatch and she was bleeding. he was 2 lbs I think, but doing fine, just will be in the nicu for months. I just cant imagine and hoping the instructor shows us photos next week as thats what my bub would look like now.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-That's great you've done some ordering! It's so exciting as it becomes more real!

Sarah-Whoo Hoo! Omg your so right! 3rd Trimester! Wow. 
As for the midwife raining on your parade. I wouldn't let it bring you down. Count your kicks and don't worry about it!
That's so crazy that someone in your birthing class had their baby. So glad the baby is doing well though. 

Got carpet appointment to be put down on Monday or Tuesday. That's a plus. Ready to get everything started!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm reading but not posting much these days. Glad everyone is doing well and sounds like a lot of the nurseries are coming together. I'm still deciding whether to paint the nursery or leave it the color it is. Still have time to decide though since the cribs I was planning on are out of stock right now :dohh:

Sarah - Yay for 3rd tri! :yipee: I can't believe she said that to you! Where did she come up with that stat anyway?? I've never heard of increased 3rd tri losses with IVF. I wouldn't put too much stake in that comment. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear Ive NEVER heard of IVF babies having more losses either, she mentioned that on my first apt too. she is very nice and i know she is saying it for me to be mindful, but its still not nice to hear. my age I would think would have more risk than the IVF part. but even at my age Im sure the statistics of 3rd trimester losses must be very low and people have losses regardless of age so I wonder if there really are more in 3rd tri for older mums (1st tri Im sure theres more, because of chromosomal problems with older eggs, but surely not now). anyway I didnt take much notice :dohh:


----------



## marie44

Sarah - i just looked that up in my pregnancy books and it says there is no significant difference in mc in ivf vs natural with most losses occuring within the 1st 8 weeks of pg. Age & weight are a factor but early on like you said. I hate when people don't have their facts right. An embryo is an embryo no matter how it was formed.

On an unrelated note but also a rant, i've been told by probably more than 20 people (some more than once) how having a cat is going to make me lose my babies. My dr told me during the small window of time my cat could possibly secrete the toxoplasm bacteria in its feces, i would have to somehow get it into my bloodstream. Also, my dr said the fetus is rarely vulnerable after the 1st trimester. So since i'm not planning on eating anything out of the litter box, i think i will be ok. I have to defend my decision to acquire a cat on a daily basis. Maybe it's the hormones but people are really getting on my nerves lately!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - I can see first tri just because everyone's risk is higher. Even third tri with high order multiples. But just to claim it is a general risk due to age and ivf? crazy...

Marie - The only thing I have ever heard is not to change the litter box yourself. Other than that you should be fine. Gotta love 'helpful' people :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

marie I have 3 cats, only my mother in law has said something. Ive read that having cats Ive probably become immune to that tox-whateveritscalled but I still had hubby change the litter once we were TTCing. I suppose as your cat is new you might not be immune, but the risks are so small. thats so annoying that you have to defend yourself, grrrrrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## sienna1

Dis- Your pics are beautiful.

Klein - Glad you liked your new OB.

Sarah- Yay for being in the 3rd trimester! I like having people on this list that are further along than I am.

Marie- Are you ready for your scan this week? I can't wait until Tuesday for my 20w scan, counting down the days!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Finally ordered my cribs! I'm official now :haha:

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=15052218

Now just need to actually clear out the nursery so DH has space to put them together...


----------



## Dis3tnd

Beautiful cribs! I love the natural colour of them!


----------



## Dis3tnd

So my fingers are now too fat for my rings. I knew I should have taken them off earlier. I spent an hour using every method out there and still no luck :( My finger still hurts from all the trying yesterday. I guess I have to get them cut off....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis3tnd said:


> So my fingers are now too fat for my rings. I knew I should have taken them off earlier. I spent an hour using every method out there and still no luck :( My finger still hurts from all the trying yesterday. I guess I have to get them cut off....

try putting your hand in ice water to help constrict the blood vessels and see if you can slip them off. I haven't worn my 'real' rings in ages. I had a cheap silver band I was wearing but now it is too small too :dohh:


----------



## marie44

Just found out we are having 2 girls! Busy making calls tonight but will catch up soon!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

marie44 said:


> Just found out we are having 2 girls! Busy making calls tonight but will catch up soon!

Congrats!!!! :twingirls: Team pink is making a comeback!!!


----------



## sienna1

Marie - You must be so excited! Can't wait to hear more about how your appointment went. Congratulations!!!

I stopped wearing my ring about a week ago. I'm waking up with swollen fingers and can't bother it.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs Bear-Its great you got your cribs ordered! Congrats! It does make it more real! My poor dh hates assembling anything. He's going to be so disappointed in all the its that need assembling lol!

Marie-ah!!! Team pink!!! So excited for you. Let the shopping begin! 

Dis-ugh, that stinks about your rings. I'd wait a few days for the swelling from trying to force them off goes down and then try mrs. Bears method. Maybe you can get them off. ((hugs))

Afm- carpet in ds's room is laid and we have started moving him in. It's great. I spoke to the lady that painted dr's nursery and she can paint this baby's nursery and ds's graffiti on his room. I will so post pics after we get his room and nursery finished. I have a feeling I am goin to be proud to show them off lol. 
Apparently I have developed a yeast infection! :( I called the doc and they want me to try some over the counter something before giving me an antibiotic for it. Which is fine, i'm just spoiled and used to the pill verses the yucky creams lol. 
That's about it for me these days I guess. I'm counting down the weeks til v-day and 3rd trimester. Seems like they can't get here soon enough!


----------



## urchin

Ay up my lovelies!

Just back from Belfast and catching up on you all - it was good to be away, but had quite a 'mixed' time ... full rant is in my journal if anyone can be arsed!

But I've come back all third tri-ish and double figuresy which is fab!

Speaking of journals, Dis I just found yours and the scan pics are ace :thumbup:

MrsB - loving the cribs hon - can't wait to see pics of the nursery :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> I was annoyed this week though, my midwife was telling me about counting kicks after 28 weeks, as 'IVF babies and women your age do have a higher incidence of losses'. :cry: I was just finally getting to think that this is actually happening and she went and said that :grr:

Sarah - I've never heard of that either :nope:
as far as I know the chances of an IVF baby making it are the same as for any other baby. I can understand how early losses might be slightly higher for IVFers with older eggs - but not 3rd tri!



marie44 said:


> Just found out we are having 2 girls! Busy making calls tonight but will catch up soon!

Woo hoo Marie! :happydance:
go team pink!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats on third-tri Urchin - so exciting!

Marie - team pink! How wonderful to have two girls! Lovely!

Sarah - as I've been frustrated with my ring and finger, I remembered about your incident with the dogs. How has the healing been going? Any solutions?

AFM - no method is going to work on this ring. I have tried everything. This is what it looks like:
 



Attached Files:







20120709_154745.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies I would like to join!!! I was on an IVF thread and at this point I feel out of place since I have gotten my BFP!!! DH and I have been ttc since October. I have PCOS, so I knew that was going to be an issue but little that we know that DH had poor motility and VERY POOR morphology...only 2%. After 5 rounds of clomid and 2 failed IUI's or OB referred us to a RE and there we were told we would only be able to conceive via IVF. Thankfully on our first IVF we got our BFP and we are now having twins!!! I will be 10 weeks tomorrow and we are due Feb 5. I know I'm not Autumn or Winter 2012 but I was hoping I could still jump on here


----------



## marie44

Dis - hope u can get the rings off. What a horrible feeling. I take mine off everyday to sleep so when i can't get them on in the am, that will be it.

Klein - so excited the room is coming along. Now that we have 2 girls, we don't have to paint. The room is pink & white already.

Sienna - GL today!

Scan went great yesterday. Babies are 10.1 oz so a little bigger than avg. i am up 12 pounds now which they said is good. Apparently my membrane, cervix & placenta are optimal. Of course dh is thrilled as he was hoping for 2 girls. I think it is great too.


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin I read your journal last night, I do think the MIL relationship is hard....I have my own issues with mine. Can your hubby talk to her? I always feel its the hubbies responsibility as its his mother. But sometimes my hubby doesnt get why Im so annoyed at what she says, it goes over his head. however I do have to say I ate lots of sweets & chocolate all my childhood and only have 1 filling!! so its not always terrible but the point is more that she should respect your wishes.

dis omg you are so swollen!! my ring finger is ok so far but Im sure I will need to take them off at some point. and thanks for asking about my finger, its healed quite well, and theres even a lil nail growing at the top! the doctor said he has never seen that so I said see thats what happens when you pray for a nail. but it does not look nice...its a thick damaged nail and looks odd at the top of the finger. but Im hoping it grows a bit and Im able to perhaps have some gel put on to fake a nail oneday. it makes me feel less deformed having something there rather than a stump. I still have flashbacks about the horrible accident :cry:

marie44 how wonderful, so happy for you guys :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
the girls have pulled ahead I think!!

haj624 welcome, of course you can join in as its hard to fit in other threads when people havent struggled. we all definitely struggled and are so happy to be growing our miracles!! I remember seeing your cute avatar photo on the boards, how exciting for you!! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

ouch Dis - that looks pinchy :((

haj - of course you can ... welcome to the club and big congrats on your bfp :dance:

good news indeed Marie xx


----------



## Dis3tnd

Welcome haj!

Anyone have their gestational diabetes test coming up? I have to do mine at some point between 26 and 28 weeks - thinking I will probably go on Saturday... quite worried about it!


----------



## sarahincanada

dis I forgot to mention I had it yesterday! the drink tasted fine, just like a sports drink, but I did feel quite bad after....dizzy and nauseous. quite a few people fail the first test and have to go for the next stage so im nervous too.


----------



## Care76

Marie, woohoo TEAM PINK!!!! :happydance: That is so sweet. 

Dis, I am so sorry you are having swelling real bad too. I know somebody else that had to get her ring cut off already. :( I took mine off during ivf because I was so bloated. I had a feeling I would have the same thing in pregnancy so I kept them off.

Sarah and Dis, I go for my GD test next monday. I am not looking forward to the sugar. I know I will get sick. I get sick if I eat fruit in the morning. Sarah, did you have to fast before hand? I also have my Rhogam shot that day, and I can't remember what I was told! 

Welcome haj!!!!! How exciting for you!


----------



## marie44

Dis - just saw the pic & i would get it cut off asap. It can cause a lot of real damage by waiting, nerve damage i think. A guy at my work hurt his finger this year & his ring was stuck like yours. The hospital said it could have been really bad if he waited & might lose feeling in his finger. Not to scare you but please get it checked out or call your dr.

Haj - welcome! So exciting to have another set of twins on here.


----------



## sarahincanada

care for the first test I didnt have to fast, if I have to do the next test I think thats a fasting one. I felt so woozy, she said not to throw up as I would have to take again another day. After I had drunk the drink I went and lay down in my car for the hour then went back for the bloods. she allowed me to sip a bit of water for the hour but no food or drink. if you get sick from just fruit then prepare to go lie down, as this is a huge amount of glucose at once.

it was so funny, hubby was annoyed that the drink had artificial orange colour in it...he was like why would they add that to a medical test drink. i suppose its to make it look more palatable, but it was bright bright orange!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-So glad to have you back and in 3rd tri and double digits! That's awesome! I think I will pop over and do some reading in your journal later :)

Dis-Your poor finger looks horrible. I hate to say it but it looks like its time for medical attention :( So sorry!

Haj-So fab you got your BFP! With twins too!!! Double FAB! I know your so thrilled!!! Great to have you aboard :)

Marie-Thanks, the room is coming along nicely! I'm just excited to be getting things done :) So glad your scan went well. That's awesome you don't have to paint! I dread painting the nursery. 

My GD test is coming up at next dr appt. I'll be 25 weeks then. I dread it. With my other pregnancies I haven't gotten sick or anything but I'm not fond of the drink. The previous drinks are similiar to an orange carbonated drink. It's ok but gah it's hard to drink when you are being forced to do it. They also gave me a list of foods to eat and not eat before the test.


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies!

I just got back from my 20w scan. The very first image that came up was like taking a picture of someone's lower body in a swimming pool. There's no doubt about it, there's a stump there. We're having a boy! I had a feeling it was a boy since early on and had a dream last night with my future self coming back to tell me I should have decorated for a boy room right away. My husband did not guess, but before the appt he said he kind of wished it was a girl.

Marie, you're doing so well on weight! I am only 1 week ahead of you with 1 baby and I've gained 15 pounds. I've never seen this kind of number on the scale. My bump is still relatively small, the weight has just gone to my thighs more than anything. The baby measured 21 weeks. 

Just yesterday my DH actually said he feels terrible because he's not losing weight!!!!! He exercises like crazy, but I think he doesn't lose weight because he eats too many carbs. I told him he had to shut up and never talk about how sad he was at his weight. I'm up 15 and have a lot more to go!

I did have the GD 1-hour test early since I'm high risk for it due to family history. Luckily it was normal. They offered me a lemon-lime flavor which wasn't too bad.

Haj, welcome to the group!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Haj :wave:

Dis - sad to say I don't think you are going to be able to get those rings off yourself, I agree with Klein that it is probably time to get medical attention.

Sienna - congrats on team blue! :blue:

Urch - sorry the trip had drama :hugs: but yay for third tri! :happydance:

Sarah - I have my 1 hour test on Thursday. My last appt the high risk doctor pretty much said to expect to fail. Between twins, age and family history I have the odds stacked against me. So I've been indulging a bit to get all the 'good stuff' before my diet gets restricted :munch:


----------



## Care76

sarahincanada said:


> care for the first test I didnt have to fast, if I have to do the next test I think thats a fasting one. I felt so woozy, she said not to throw up as I would have to take again another day. After I had drunk the drink I went and lay down in my car for the hour then went back for the bloods. she allowed me to sip a bit of water for the hour but no food or drink. if you get sick from just fruit then prepare to go lie down, as this is a huge amount of glucose at once.
> 
> it was so funny, hubby was annoyed that the drink had artificial orange colour in it...he was like why would they add that to a medical test drink. i suppose its to make it look more palatable, but it was bright bright orange!

ROFL, I should meet your DH. I was really pissed about that. I have allergies to artificial additives and I get migraines. So besides the sugar I have to worry about the sh!t I am putting in my body. It really ticks me off.


----------



## Teta81

Hi all! :wave: I have so much catching up to do, we were away last week for the holiday and just getting back into the routine! I had my 1 hr glucose at 24 weeks and passed. I'm definitely the only weirdo I know that loves the drink. With DD I failed and had to do the 3 hr, that was rough. But I passed that. Thank god I don't have to do it again. They drew a bunch of labs and discovered I'm anemic, so now I'm on iron supplements. Oh and my urine sample showed I have a UTI :dohh: so I'm on antibiotics too, even though I have my symptoms. I know this is a boy bc of all of the trouble "he" is causing! DD pregnancy was as smooth as can be! 

I'm jealous of everyone finding out. I'm so tempted sometimes, but hold of remember how great of a surprise it was last time. Marie congrats on your little girls!! :hugs:

Dis you have to get those rings taken care of! That's so crazy Im so sorry that happened to you! See, the boys causing problems! :haha:


----------



## urchin

Cheers klein! It is good to be back for sure ... though I have had a good time away. The good thing is that we stay at a flat while we are there, rather than his mum's house - so when it all gets too much we can retreat up there for a bit of a break :thumbup:

I'm hoping that I escape the GTT - but at my last appointment the midwife found sugar in my wee, so I might be heading for it :(
I'm hoping its because I had eaten 2 ice-creams! The midwife said to eat nothing at all sweet before my next appointment at the hospital on Friday, so that they can get a true picture.


----------



## Care76

That is awesome that you had such a great time Urch! Now it's back to the grind eh? 

Teta, glad you had a nice holiday! I hope you relaxed while away. 

I got back on monday night from the US. It was nice to see my family, but I will miss them. The day of my shower my feet, ankles, legs were crazy with swelling. Then all weekend (but not as bad). It actually hurt to walk. For some reason my ankles felt like they were doing to snap. Maybe it is this crazy heat/humidity? Although, I was in air conditioning the whole time unless I was in the pool.

Our god child Jocelyn came home with me and is staying for the week. I am trying to do things, but walking around is hard because of my legs/feet. 

Does anybody know if compression stockings are supposed to put your feet to sleep when walking around? I put them on first thing before getting out of bed (it was so hard to get them on with my belly and my swollen feet, not bad swollen though). When I lay down and put my feet up the tingling in my feet starts to go away.

Here's a picture I took to send to my DH while in the car. I should have taken a pic after the shower. I guess it is kind of hard to tell since you don't know me, but for me my calves, ankles, and feet are crazy big. Those flip flops are my beach/boat flip flops and super old and stretched out, but the only shoes that fit and even they are tight. I have tried on so many shoes but I just can't find any that fit the top part of my foot because it is so fat. My feet giggle when I shake them, lol. It looks so weird.
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-09 17.56.44.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I don't remember my feet getting tingly like they were falling asleep in the compression stockings. Maybe ask your OB. Could be a sign to go up a size. Sorry you are so swollen. I've seen a lot of increased swelling with the heat these days and mostly can only wear flip flops too. I figure if it gets any worse I will be wearing DHs flip flops by the end :dohh:


----------



## Teta81

Ahhh care your feet!!! That's so crazy, I would def check with the dr to see what you can do! Are you very uncomfortable? I haven't had any swelling yet, knock on wood. Well besides for the 6 lbs of swell on the scale every time I have another dr visit :haha: that's just ice cream though, not fluid :dohh:


----------



## Care76

teta, I am not too uncomfortable unless I have been sitting a lot or standing. Walking is better, but when they get really swollen it is hard to walk. I hear you on ice cream, lol. I just made an ice cream cake for Jocelyn to eat during her stay here. It was a bit too sweet for me though (probably a good thing). 

MrsB, I don't know if I bigger size would help because there fall down and pool around my ankles and it seems to be worse. but I tried a smaller size and I can't get them on at all, way too tight. I just took them off and I will go put my feet up high. I was thinking of laying in a zero gravity chair with pillows under my feet.


----------



## haj624

Happy 10 weeks to me!!! So yesterday I went in for my 10 week sono and the doctor said both babies look great and had strong heartbeats. It was the first time I did a tummy sono and I had expressed a concern that the past 2 sonos the babies were measuring a few days behind. he said with the tummy sono at 10 weeks it wasn't super clear but he's give it a go. he said they were measuring 4 days behind but not to worry it was perfectly normal....of course im still worrying. Anyone have their baby measure behind in u/s?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

haj - babies measure behind all the time on early u/s. It is so hard to get an accurate measurement that early. As long as they are within a week I wouldn't worry about it.

Care - definitely get those feet up!


----------



## Care76

haj, I have heard of a lot of women who had their babies measure a week or more behind early on and had no problems. it is really hard to measure at that point. CONGRATS on 10 weeks!!!

MrsB, have my feet up and I am watching A Baby Story. :)


----------



## urchin

Here's my take on it Haj ...
The measurement they give you sounds like a measurement of time, when it is actually a measurement of length.
What they are actually saying is 'these babies are measuring the same length as the average baby at 9wks 3 days' or whatever.
But we all know that people are different sizes, and have growth spurts at different times, so why an unborn baby would be any different is beyond me :shrug:

Put that together with the fact that the difference between 9wks 3 days and 10 wks is probably a fraction of a millimeter - and they are measuring it off a screen and well, as Mrs B says, anything less than a week out you can completely ignore

My nephew measured 2wks 'behind' at his 12 wk scan, but by 20 wks he was all caught up nicely :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

care ouch your feet look soooo swollen, you poor thing :hugs:

haj624 like the others say Ive heard its very common for measurements to be smaller/larger in the first 12 weeks so try not to worry too much.

I miss a call on my cell and it was my MW with glucose test results and said to call but they are closed now....Im assuming I failed :dohh: then Im thinking they dont usually phone on my cell so perhaps the results were really bad! I was expecting to fail the first test as I felt so bad and so many people fail, hope I dont fail the next :nope:


----------



## marie44

Sarah - hope everything is fine. I hate missing those calls.

Haj - i'm sure they are fine but drink lots of milk & make sure you are taking 150% calcium, folic acid & iron since there are 2. They didn't tell me that until 12 wks which annoyed me.

Care - sorry you have yet another symptom. I would call the dr & see if they can give u anything for the swelling.

Mrs.bear - hope u don't have to go on a strict diet :(

Teta & urch - welcome back!

Sienna - i try not to worry about the # on the scale but just try not to eat too much bad food. My hunger really went into overdrive last week & i was eating everything in sight for a few days. Our babies are measuring good, so we must be on the right track. 

AFM - felt baby b kick finally yesterday. It is so exciting. They were kicking each other during the sg so i'm sure there'll be lots of action!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

marie and haj - my RE put me on 2000mg total of folic with my twins (2.5 times the prenatal standard). They had me up calcium too and I'm on iron supplements twice a day.

marie - you will really start feeling them over the next couple of weeks :thumbup:

sarah - fx she was calling to tell you you passed :thumbup:

side note - they really need a fx emoticon...


----------



## sarahincanada

mrs bear Im not so sure, it was the way they said 'to discuss the results with you'. when I passed the screening with 1 in 95,000 chance of downs they left that news on voicemail. Im preparing for the worst!!


----------



## urchin

Thanks Marie - it's good to be back :D
unfortunately so is my insomnia :(

It's definitely work related - I don't seem to have a problem on days off!


----------



## Care76

Sarah, I do know that a lot of people fail the first and pass the second test for GD. Maybe you were borderline and they just want you to be aware. FX you are clear! 

Urch, sorry about the insomnia. Isn't that always they way? I always want to sleep the days I have to get up early and can't sleep in the days I can. I don't have insomnia though. Just regular trips to the bathroom or I wake up because I am uncomfortable. 

Marie, yay for baby kicks! It is so cool. Although I may not be saying that in another month.


----------



## haj624

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I worry about everything...and google is my downfall.


----------



## Dis3tnd

We all worry haj, unfortunately those of us that struggle to get here have such a hard time appreciating and enjoying our pregnancies.... I still worry at 26 weeks if baby is kicking enough etc... and use my doppler a lot!

Sarah - hope you get results soon and all is clear!

Care - what horrible horrible swelling! I know exactly how you feel as my feet look like that most days.

AFM - went shopping after work to find an outfit for my baby shower on Sunday. I find I can't be on my feet for more than an hour. Three hours of shopping and my legs were shaking under the pressure - I then couldn't sleep all night because my knees and ankles are still soo sore. They are killing me. I guess all the pain weakened my immune system as well, and I woke up with a cold this morning!


----------



## haj624

Dis3tnd said:


> We all worry haj, unfortunately those of us that struggle to get here have such a hard time appreciating and enjoying our pregnancies.... I still worry at 26 weeks if baby is kicking enough etc... and use my doppler a lot!
> 
> Sarah - hope you get results soon and all is clear!
> 
> Care - what horrible horrible swelling! I know exactly how you feel as my feet look like that most days.
> 
> AFM - went shopping after work to find an outfit for my baby shower on Sunday. I find I can't be on my feet for more than an hour. Three hours of shopping and my legs were shaking under the pressure - I then couldn't sleep all night because my knees and ankles are still soo sore. They are killing me. I guess all the pain weakened my immune system as well, and I woke up with a cold this morning!

Haha I don't know if a doppler would be a terrible thing for me...it may ease my fears sometimes, but if i dont hear something correctly or whatever there is a very good chance ill have heart failure:wacko:

Feel Better!!!


----------



## Teta81

Sarah did you hear about your results yet? I really think I hear of more people failing the 1 hour than not! I was shocked I didn't fail this time. Last time I failed by 1 pt (it had to be less than 135 and I was 136) and I begged them not to make me do the 3 hour. Fingers grossed that you won't. The sitting there was the worst part. My office won't let you leave, even to go to the car! But most people who fail the 1 hr pass the 3 hr with flying colors! It's just a screening so they catch those "at risk" along with many others. There must be a better way!!


----------



## urchin

I love the kicks too care & marie ... it's just lovely feeling her wriggling around in there :cloud9:

My news is that I have my 28 wk scan tomorrow - from now on i will be scanned every 3 weeks as they want to keep an eye on my fibroid and placenta.
i also have to try to remember not to eat anything sweet so they can get an accurate picture of the glucose in my urine ... hoping it's clear 

sorry you're not feeling so good Dis - hope you shrug it off quickly xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - I'm the same way, my max time to be out and about is an hour to an hour and a half before I have to lie down for a while (or at least rest). 

AFM - failed the 1 hour glucose as expected. Wasn't awful, the number I saw her write down was in the 140s, so I guess there is a chance I will pass the 3 hour. I'm anticipating failing though so plan to spend the next week before the 3 hour test indulging in the good stuff before I have to stop :pizza::munch::icecream:

Cervix holding steady at 3.7 or so, so that is good news. For those that don't follow my journal, that is extra good news right now since DH might be getting sent out of state from 29-33.5 weeks to help another unit with training. NOT happy about that at all so keeping everything crossed that the babies don't come early and he is back in time :nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

so I did fail the test and going back monday to do the fasting one :growlmad:
she said low 7's is a pass and I was an 8, diabetes is a 10. im closer to low 7's than a 10, so hopefully I will pass the longer one. everywhere online is a result of 140 or more or less, so not sure what an 8 really means!
I agree teta, so many people fail the 1 hr, Im sure its about 50%. but I suppose thats 50% who dont have to do the 3 hr test so thats why they do it that way rather than going straight to the accurate test for everyone. but too bad they dont have a better initial test.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah that stinks, good luck on the redo Monday. I don't know what that number means either, that's a bit strange!

Haj-I think it's hard for us to relax. If I figure out a way to do it, I'll share for sure lol!

Mrs B-Good luck with your retest. So sorry Dh has to go away for a while. I'm sure you'll hold out til he gets back. Try not to worry too much about it. ((hugs))

Urch-Yay for 28 week scan lol. Take those 3 weekers and enjoy lol. 

Dis-So sorry your feel are giving you issues and swelling. My heel is still hurting really bad. Today more than others, I guess I stood too long or something. Gah, feet pain really sucks. You don't realize it until they start to bother you and then it's like man! That hurts!

AFM-
Just stopping in for a sec to say hi. I've been super busy these last few days w/ ds's room and just life I suppose lol. The lady that is painting his room is doing an amazing job so far! Can't wait to post pics 

I am so sick of the dang rain. It has rained here for a solid week and a few more days to come. I have no idea how many inches we have got but its been alot! Where is my sunshine???


----------



## Care76

I am sorry MrsB and Sarah that you need to go and do the other test. :( It makes me nervous since I have to go Monday and I keep hearing of people that have failed their first test. 

MrsB, I am sorry to hear your DH has to go away. Try to relax and not worry too much. I am sure he will be back in plenty of time for the delivery. But still, it sucks.

Klein, I can't wait to see pics! 

For those wondering about bedding, I did get that Peek-A-Boo Monsters set by Cocalo. The material is a lot nicer than a lot of the other crib sets. I think TRU in the US still has them $30 off. 

AFM, I just realized I am double digits today! And 26 weeks tomorrow (technically today)!


----------



## urchin

kleinfor3 said:


> Where is my sunshine???

Here I am :D :D :D

Scan day today whooop whoooop! Will get pics up later xx


----------



## Care76

Urch, where oh where are your scan pics? :flower: I saw your scan went well and Eenie was not wanting her heart rate checked. :lol: Declan has kicked the doppler before. It is funny. 

I hope everybody in this heat is staying cool!


----------



## urchin

ooops sorry Care, there's a pic in my journal (the 2nd pic was a bit pants)

but just for you: Eenie at 27+5


----------



## Care76

Awwww, thanks! How adorable. :) For whatever reason I always forget or don't think to check peoples journals. 

I hope you are all having a great weekend! It was so flipping hot today. DH and I went out on the boat though so it wasn't too bad. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## urchin

lol hot? HOT? errrr nope, does not compute!

we're talking about summer weather I presume ... in which case I only understand RAIN! :rofl:

Have you got a journal Care????


----------



## Care76

Well it's stinking hot here and supposed to be more humid in the next few days. We severely need rain. I would trade you. 

Nope, no journal. I did have a ttc journal for a bit. But no pregnancy one.


----------



## urchin

awh - then I cannot stalk you my lovely :nope: :cry:


----------



## marie44

Urch - adorable pic!
So once we count sienna's boy, we're tied up 5-5 right?
No news here, we started our registry yesterday...so much fun but so stressful thinking about where we're going to put all this stuff in our tiny apt.


----------



## urchin

you're right marie 5-5 it is (with 2 yellows that could go either way!)
I hadn't spotted sienna's boy, so I've put him in now :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch- You brought the sunshine my way! Beautiful scan pic! 

Marie-Too much fun picking out things for the registery! So exciting!

DS's 13th birthday was today. He had his last 'birthday party' yesterday and it was rough. We had a swimming party here at the house and it decided to rain and blow up a storm. We had to move it inside about half way though the party. That was 14-13 year olds in my house....NOT TO MENTION FAMILY MEMBERS! Mouthy ungreatful rude teenagers. UGH!!! One of them was smearing cake all over 3 others! I lost it. I had to leave the room. DH HAD TO YELL FOR THEM TO STOP CHANTING FOR A FOOD FIGHT! It was horrible. Last party for DS.......E----V----E------R!!!! 

Then today, we took him DS and a friend to his fav restraunt, Hooters, and ice skating. I'm tired, ill and so so moody these days. It was a good day and we had fun but man I'm tired. I haven't had time to even clean up my house from the party yesterday. 

On an up note, I slept some last night only waking up once for 10 minutes or so. That's MAJOR improvement from night before last when I was up from 2am-4:30pm!!! 
DS's room is almost complete. The lady that is doing the painting should be finishing up tomorrow or Tuesday. Then it will be DONE! YAY!!!


----------



## urchin

kleinfor3 said:


> Then today, we took him DS and a friend to his fav restraunt, Hooters, and ice skating. I'm tired, ill and so so moody these days. It was a good day and we had fun but man I'm tired. I haven't had time to even clean up my house from the party yesterday.

Hooters??? as in the restaurant where they waitresses go topless???? :shock:

Sorry about the teenagers - I'd've lost it too if they'd been behaving like that in my house!
Obviously, Eenie is going to be a paragon of sweetness and good humour through her teens :winkwink:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hello everyone! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Had my shower yesterday which was lots of fun but I am exhausted! My sister and sister-in-law hosted, but I took care of the cake and favours and DH took care of the bbq'ing as it was a co-ed shower. It was nice to have both mine and DH's friends there - wonderful seeing guys take part in shower games! :)


----------



## urchin

Glad you had fun Dis - we don't really do showers over here, but it certainly sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Urch, the Hooters waitresses don't go topless, but they do wear tight shirts and short shorts. 

Glad you had a great shower Dis! Sounds fun! 

We had some fun things at mine. One of my sisters got a bunch of plain onsies and cloth markers for people to draw on or have messages and another of my sisters had wishing stones, where people decorated the stones and wrote and inspirational attribute or wish for baby Declan. Everybody loved doing them. Especially the kids.

Has my rhogam shot yesterday and my glucose test. FX it comes back clear. I am measuring a week ahead (which I have been for months now in U/S too), and my blood pressure is normal for me. I did have trace amounts of protein in my urine though. It wasn't quite a 1, but it does make me think about it. I go to the midwife every other week now so it is good I can get my BP and protein checked more frequently just in case. Has any of you ladies had trace amounts of protein in their urine?
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-07 15.10.39.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - glad you had a fun shower :thumbup:

Care - mine does a urine test every appt but they haven't said anything to me about protein so far

Klein - sorry for the party fiasco, I'd have been calling parents and sending them home party or no at that point I think. Ridiculous what bad manners some kids are being raised with these days :growlmad:

As for me - had a family shower Saturday. Made for a long day and still feel like I'm recovering :sleep:. Other than that mainly indulging my cravings before my 3 hour glucose on Thursday. Hoping I pass, really don't want to be on a restricted diet...


----------



## Care76

MrsB, I read to try not to eat too much sugar before hand. Probably a few days before hand, but at least eat good the day before. Or eat normally, but definitely don't do more than what is usual. I looked up tons of info on it and talked to my midwife. Although it was only 12 hrs before my test that I looked it up so too late for me to eat well (I ate more junk while my goddaughter was here). 

Speaking of food. I haven't eaten in hours (no lunch or dinner) and I am starving. I have been working all day in my kitchen which doesn't have air. And even our family room that does is 82 (at least not 90+ humidity like my kitchen and living room though). I am just about done and I can make something, except I am too hot. So maybe cereal?

Then after working on 3 orders one of the orders card got declined. I could have finished an hour or more earlier.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-your house sounds miserably hot! I think our AC was struggling to keep up today. I keep it on 77 and it got up to 79 before it started cooling off again. Our pool temp was 96 degrees today! It felt like bath water...very nice if you ask me lol. 

OMG your all having showers! I'm so jealous. I have mine sheduled for September 15th. (I'll be 32 weeks then.) I wanted to do it the week or two before then but it's labor day and I figure people will be out of town so I better wait. 

Here are pics of DS's room. All of the green paint is black light sensative and glows in the dark. I tried to take pics of that but it doesn't show up good at all like it does in person! I'm mentally exhausted. He loves it! The end lol. I think I need a week break or so and then on to the nursery!
Will update pics in a few...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0845.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## urchin

that looks fab klein! am not surprised he's pleased with it!

we don't really have aircon at home over here Care - probably because it's a lot of expense for something you'll only use for around 2 weeks every other year :rofl:


----------



## kleinfor3

My internet has decided to work now lol so here's more pics of DS's room...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0846.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0847.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0848.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0849.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0851.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kleinfor3

Few more...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0852.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0854.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0856.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sarahincanada

omg klein I LOVE it!!! how old is DS?

I love doing interiors (Im a graphic designer in my work life and so I suppose its only natural) and I cant wait to do my boys room. Im keeping the current room as baby room as its gender neutral (green/brown) and hope to get pregnant again with my frosties and then will do a boys room and move bub #1 in there :happydance:

nothing new with me, had my 2 hr GD test on monday and waiting for results. I felt awful but they allowed me to go lie in my car inbetween blood tests. Oh and I have a massive hemorrhoid :blush: I was on my feet all day saturday and sunday as we were having people over for a bbq, my feet hurt soooooo badly I could barely walk and suddenly this massive hemorrhoid pushed its way out, it was soooooo painful. I spent monday lying down most of the time with a cold compress and it seems to be shrinking. urghhh! bub is kicking a lot more and I can see the movements from the outside now so thats fun.

Im soooo looking forward to the end of next week as I will be 30 weeks, that sounds so close to the end! :happydance:

hope everyone is good :flower:


----------



## urchin

boo for the arse-grapes Sarah :(
but yaaaay for impending 30 weekness!

I'm 28 weeks now - and the end is starting to feel pretty close ... I bought some things for my hospital bag today: breast pads, maternity pads and a pack of newborn nappies (we have cloth for when we get home, but I don't want the hassle in hospital)
I've also got 2 nighties 

Now, what else do I need ???


----------



## Care76

Great teen room Klein! Your DS must be happy. 

FX for your test results Sarah! How long do they usually take? 

Urch, wow. I haven't thought of what to bring to hospital yet! I am hoping I don't have to stay long. Private rooms are expensive (way fraking more than a nice hotel) and I don't think I could afford more than one day. But most importantly, I get freaked out in hospitals sometimes. I get the wiggens and it makes me feel too uncomfortable. I am ok as a visitor usually. 

But tonight we have our hospital tour! I am going to have to think of questions to ask. I know I need to ask about cameras and videos, but what other things should I ask?


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> boo for the arse-grapes Sarah :(
> but yaaaay for impending 30 weekness!
> 
> I'm 28 weeks now - and the end is starting to feel pretty close ... I bought some things for my hospital bag today: breast pads, maternity pads and a pack of newborn nappies (we have cloth for when we get home, but I don't want the hassle in hospital)
> I've also got 2 nighties
> 
> Now, what else do I need ???

I have to make a list too! at the hypnobirthing class she suggested face cloths as you get very hot in labour, and some pillows for comfort. Im also going to take an exercise ball as Im not sure if the hospital has one and Id like to sit on that during labour. You will need some onesies Im assuming for bub, Ive also heard you should take some hats, and perhaps mitts?

care im assuming I will get the call tomorrow, thats how long it took for the 1 hr test. FX!


----------



## urchin

I'll be in at least 3 days I think cuz of the c-section ... but Mr Urch can always bring in further supplies if I run short of anything. So really I'm just trying to bring enough to get me and Eenie through the first 48 hours.

Care, one thing I want to ask is what the visiting times are for Mr Urch - over here some hospitals throw the dads out at the end of the day ... and some are stricter than others on that front :(

Onesies I have and hats - but no scratch mitts as yet *makes mental note*


----------



## Care76

Sarah, good luck! FX for you. I know our hospital does have exercise balls (or birthing balls), but I think my midwives have some. I am not sure if they can be used at the hospital. I will have to ask. Your midwives or hospital may them as well. 

Urch, I have some onsies that have mits in them. But I never used them on their own much. If you have to you can use socks. Our visiting hours are from 11-8. If you have a private room your DH or partner can get a bracelet to come and go after hours. It unlocks the doors. I know yours will be different, but it may be similar. 

It is $250 for a private room and I am not sure we are going to go for it. I was told even if you want one it depends on what is available. Or you may be put in a private without paying. They said the keep you 5 days for a CS! Wow, I thought it was 3. FX I won't have to worry about that. 

When our group first walked through the doors to the labour and delivery wing there was a baby crying. I started to tear up. It all became real. I know I feel him and I know he is there, but I accepted long ago I would never be pregnant. We closed the door on AC about 8 years ago and decided to adopt. We were at peace with that. I just can't believe it is really happening some days. It is the biggest blessing we have ever had. My husband last night pretty said the same thing. It became so real and he just can't wait until Declan is here, in our arms and healthy. He is scared of the birth as he couldn't even stand my US when they had to push down hard to find my ovary that moved. He is not good with stuff like that. He wants to be there and will, but he said he is scared to look when he is coming out. I want to look. I want to see it all. They have the big rolling mirrors at our hospital so I can see. 

Wow, now we need to get on planning our birth plan and seeing what we need going to the hospital. Our hospital has diapers for 3 days and blankets and usually has hats and lots knitted, but I want to use my own things. Although the ladies that donate the knitted items work so hard we will probably use them. And we need to find baby's going home outfit. So much to think about.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow can't believe everyone is already thinking about the hospital! So exciting! Brings tears to my eyes thinking how close we are!!!

Finally got around to posting pics of the cake and favour I made for my baby shower and in my journal... my husband is putting a limit on how many cakes I'm allowed to do now though. I've been pretty busy with cakes alongside my full-time job, but its getting a lot for me to be juggling both now!


----------



## urchin

It is all getting so real isn't it??? AND I LOVE IT!

I was beginning to get my head round the fact that this might never happen for me (we didn't have money for more than one round of IVF, so it was pretty much all or nothing!)
... and now I'm sat here 28 weeks pregnant feeling my wee baby squiggle about inside me :cloud9:

I will find out at my hospital visit if Mr Urch is allowed to come and go as he pleases, but a lot of places over here kick daddy out along with all the other visitors :(

I seem to have entered the 'hospital bagging' phase! I keep calling in at the supermarket on my way home from work to buy a few more bits - today I got travel sized toiletries for me - and my CJs bum butter for Eenie's wee botty arrived in the post :dance:

I think I will get my little case out over the weekend and start packing things :thumbup:
and I will start washing some teeny tiny clothes so I have plenty things to put her in.

Ohhhhw - I'm just so excited! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## sarahincanada

I passed my GD test 
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:

stupid 1hr screening, next pregnancy I will go straight and do the long one.

hope everyone else passes :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for passing Sarah! My test went ok today, the drink was worse than the 1 hr but I don't find it as bad as some make it out to be. The lab tech said it takes a day to get back and then another day or two for the Dr to review it and have someone call you, so I'm hoping I won't hear til next week and can indulge some more over the weekend :thumbup:. Care - I didn't go crazy on sugar or anything, just made sure to eat my faves the past week in case I get cut off :winkwink:

Even after a shower and tons of baby stuff it doesn't seem real yet. Need to do the hospital tour, mainly for DH as I'm familiar with it (though he knows where the cafeteria is so he is probably content with that... LOL :haha:). Ours is all single rooms and dads can stay all night so those aren't issues for us. Have clothes and stuff but not washing any til we get the dresser. Hoping to get it from my parents this weekend so I can start getting stuff put away. 

I think our c-section is minimum of 3 with as many as 5 depending on insurance.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats on passing the GD test Sarah! Sorry you had to go through it!

I hope I passed my 1 hr test. I took it on Monday... the drink made me so sick. I waited the hour to do my blood work and then finally let myself throw up. Was such a relief to get it out!


----------



## sarahincanada

I felt awful after the 1 hr test, but didnt throw up...I went and had a burger right after to get rid of the sickly sweet feeling (I was like 'I need meat'!!). 

I did throw up after the 2 hr test, it was 50% more liquid to drink and I felt like I was going to throw up the whole wait but managed not too only because I was lying in my car!


----------



## Care76

Yay, congrats Sarah! Sorry you had to go through the second test though. At least you passed. :)

Dis, I took mine (the 1 hr) monday as well and haven't heard anything yet...

Today I went out shopping and all day I have felt off (really hard time breathing, feels like asthma, and dizzy/light headed). So when I was at Walmart I used the blood pressure monitor and it was 102/42. I have never had the bottom number lower than 60 before. My mom was all freaked out so she went and bugged the pharmacist. All they did was try and make me sit down. They probably didn't want me to pass out and get hurt since they probably worry about getting sued, lol. I wouldn't sit though because my back/butt/leg hurt too much. Walking is usually better for my sciatica. At least my blood pressure isn't high! If it did go up to say 130/100 that would be super high for me. My heart rate was faster though. Probably because when I feel like I can't breath it feels like my HR goes up.


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies,
I've been busy moving this week and haven't been posting lately.
Hope everyone is doing well! This group is moving along, so exciting to think about nurseries and hospital bags and all that. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## urchin

Hi Sienna :hi:
good to see you!
It's great to see how far along we are isn't it? 

I've been picking out a lamp shade for Eenie this morning (woke up at 4 0'clock :growlmad:) and finally found a lovely one 2 hours later :D
I'll post a pic in my journal later when I've ordered it

Mrs B - I'm so jealous of your private room and Daddy Bear being able to stay ... I'm dreading them sending Mr Urch home :(

Sarah - glad you passed :thumbup:
so far I have avoided the GTT, though my urine is showing +1 for glucose, so I'm wondering if I have it all to come??


----------



## Dis3tnd

New car day for me! Sooo excited to pick up our family car!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just go the call and I failed the GD test :brat:. I actually only failed 2 of the 4. The baseline was barely passing, I failed the 1hr and 2hr and passed the 3hr. But they consider failing any 2 to be having GD. So they have me signed up for a class next Friday to I guess go over nutrition and diet guidelines. Blah...

Totally expected it so not shocked or upset but not thrilled by any means to have to monitor what I eat. Don't know if they will have me doing blood tests or just diet :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no thats too bad mrs bear :hugs:
although hopefully it will be manageable, are there different degrees of GD, like if you pass 2 out of 4 do you have it less than someone who fails all 4.
I do wonder too, that drink is an insane amount of glucose for your body at once so I wonder if some people fail when they are fine when just eating a normal diet.
is gd more common when carrying twins? why did you expect it?

hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Between my age, twins and family history the Dr said it would be pretty likely I would fail. It is common with twins. The OB nurse called to confirm my class for next Friday but she never said anything about changing diet or anything before then, so I guess they aren't super concerned or they would have given me more instruction for the coming week. The two I failed were only by 10 points or so each so I didn't fail badly, and by the last one I passed. Who knows... :shrug:


----------



## Care76

I am sorry MrsB. :( At least you didn't seem to fail too badly so you shouldn't need insulin. 

I haven't heard anything from my test so I am not sure what that means.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - I suspect no news is good news. My 1 hour they ran it at the nurse station in the office so I knew right away. My 3 hour I knew next day. If you had failed they would have probably called you already.


----------



## sarahincanada

my first test I did on a monday and heard on a wednesday, second test I did on a monday and heard on a thursday. when did you take it care?


----------



## Care76

I took it Monday. We don't have labs right in the offices and I am not in a large city so sometimes things take longer. But I am hoping no news is good news like MrsB said.


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear that MrsB :( pah! and meh! to GD :growlmad:

Me and Mr Urch have round 2 of the spring cleaning today - last weekend we did downstairs, this weekend we'll do upstairs.
There's a whole lot of stuff we moved out of the room while we were doing the nursery - that's all currently in the front bedroom (along with all the kitchen units) so we need to go through it all and decide what to keep, what to chuck, and what goes on ebay or tot he charity shops.
Hopefully we can get that room to rights today, and also clear out the little front room, so that can become the store for all things that have no home just now!

My cousin gave me loads of things yesterday for Eenie that I have to find homes for - clothes for Eenie, a lovely rocker, 3 carriers, and yet more nappies!
i have so much washing to do, it's going to look like Widow Twanky's!
good job the sun is set to come out this week :D


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - I have the same issue. Need to get the nursery set up so I have some place to put all the baby stuff. My sister has a bunch of stuff to give to me and she keeps bugging me about when she can bring it, but just no place to put it right now :shrug:


----------



## urchin

Who would have thought such a small person would need so much stuff!

We've had a good clear out day - lots of things taken to charity shops, or left out for the scrap man ... and I washed Eenie's new bedding and got it dry on the line, so it is now looking lovely on her cot


----------



## Care76

Nice Urch! I haven't taken mine out of the bag yet to wash it. I am waiting until the painting is finished (we are just adding three stripes horizontally).

Wow ladies. I have been busy making my lists of what to bring to hospital (labour bag, hospital stay bag, and baby's bag). It is a lot to think about! I know I am missing things still. What do you ladies have? So far I have this:

WHAT TO BRING

Labour Bag:
birth plan
pillows
massage oil
coconut oil (hard - for me or baby)
robe
slippers
socks (2)
underwear (big, x2)
tank tops x1
pj bottoms x2
nightgown 
phone (loaded with audiobooks), nook colour, ear buds
snacks


Hospital Bag:
underwear (big, x4)
tank tops x2
pj bottoms x2
breast pads
maternity pads (night time pads)
snacks
witch hazel (for tear or stitches)
plastic bags for dirty clothes
toiletries (tooth brush, toothpaste, brush, shampoo, conditioner, soap, makeup, lotion , nipple butter)
loose track suit or yoga pants, tank, and hoodie for going home


Diaper bag (might pack 2  one for newborn and one for 0-3  and keep one in car):
newborn diapers x10
size 1 diapers x 10
wipes
onesies 3x newborn
onesies 3x 0-3 months
sleepers 3x newborn (not too warm since the hospital is warm)
sleepers 3x 0-3 months
hats x2, mitts or socks x2
blankets (1 x warm, 2 x receiving)
outfit for coming home (with sweatshirt/hoodie, socks)


If everything goes well and there are no issues with baby or me, I plan to only stay one night. My mom or DH can bring more things if I need them. My hospital likes to keep you for three days for natural birth and 5 for SC. I am hoping to be in and out though (but stay long enough to make sure baby is healthy). My midwife will also be visiting me and baby at home.

My hospital also supplies blankets and diapers and pads, but I prefer to have my own (and knitted hats, mitts, and booties depending on what is available). But you may want to find out what your hospital provides.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow what a plan Care! I took my GD test last Monday but didn't expect a call, I knew I would just hear at my scheduled monthly OB visist which I had this morning. 

Mrs Bear - so sorry about GD! Horrible and I hope they don't limit food too much! Hopefully they adjust for the fact that you have got two bubs that need to grow in there!

AFM - 
This weekend we picked up our new car, which I love! Its so much easier getting in and out of an SUV than a sedan when you're all big and preggo!

We put together the crib on Saturday and I love staring at it :) Its so nice to have things getting in place! Next weekend we paint! I'm yet to have come up with a hospital packing list or anything like that though!

Had my OB apptmt today. Passed my GD test! Yay!!! Also thyroid is looking fine but iron is low, so have to take a supplement :(

Weight wise I think I'm doing decent. From IVF transfer to now at 27 + 5, I'm up 11 pounds... I'm happy with that!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

care the list looks good :thumbup: I get a bit overwhelmed thinking about the hospital bag for some reason, but I better start it as Im 30 weeks at the end of this week!

I went to see my MW today and while waiting the cutest little boy kept running up to me to show me toys. He had an older brother there too, and the woman was pregnant. I asked how old the lil guy was who ran up to me and she said a year and a half. I was saying 'choo choo' with the train and he was repeating, it made me soooooooo want to meet my boy!

My mw apt went well, I asked if I would be allowed my acupuncturist in my room during labour for pain relief and they said they'd find out...they are ok with it but will check about the hospital :thumbup: Im definitely going to use acupunture at 40 weeks to try and induce if things arent happening naturally as I want to avoid the medical inductions.

Had our last prenatal class last night, she mentioned about not liking bassinettes which worried me. I purchased this bassinette to use in our room for the first 3 or so months, then will get a crib...
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=12014777

she was mentioning closed sides and airflow regarding sids, so now Im not sure whether to just get a crib now, and use the bassinette for napping. I know a lot of people use the bassinettes though, am I silly to worry? so then I thought perhaps I will have a friend who does upholstery remove some of the fabric and put in a mesh on the sides?? what is everyone else planning?

oh a friend on fb mentioned she had some baby things to give away and Im getting them! a crib mattress, jolly jumper, high chair and swing :thumbup: this is the first giveaway Ive got as most of my friends had babies a long time ago. she is quite well off and meticulous so Im sure the items will be in good condition.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, I plan on using a bassinet in our room as well for the first 3 months as I want baby close. I think the materials are made fairly breathable and they are not very deep at all so it should be okay. As long as you don't have blankets and things in there as well - just a sleep sack.

This is the bassinet I bought:

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-Zen-Collection-Gliding-Bassinet/dp/B0011MOVOW


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Update from the OB:

Both babies are 3lb 3oz and are measuring a week ahead. Cervix is shorter but still in a good place at 3.2 cm.

I asked the Dr (the perinatologist, not the regular OB) about the odds of having them come while DH was away and he said it was pretty slim. Though he also said it would be unlikely we could delay things long enough for DH to get back if they did decide to come early and my water broke. So for now going to hope for the best and focus on that it is unlikely they will come in the time DH is gone.

I also polled a local twin mom group and of the 20 that replied, 16 delivered at 35+ weeks. The 4 that delivered before then all delivered before 30 weeks. So also trying to find comfort in that.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks Dis3tnd, you are right the material is pretty thin. your bassinette looks nice Ive not seen that one before. definitely not putting anything else in there, I did purchased a bassinette pad as I thought it would be extra comfort but they warned against that in the manual incase its not a perfect fit. so going to use the pad with a waterproof cover on as an extra changing mat.

mrs bear praying your babies stay put until daddy comes home :hugs: so I think you are going to be the first to give birth on this thread? I am the first singleton by dates I think. wow we are getting close.

does it still blow all your minds that we are actually going to be mums? I still have a hard time imagining a baby inside. he has been really active the last week and so Im glad, with my front placenta its taking longer for me to feel so much. when I lie down I just think 'theres a baby in there'?? :shrug::haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarah - totally blows my mind. DH put the cribs together over the weekend and it is a little overwhelming going in there and seeing two beds - eek!


----------



## sarahincanada

I cant just imagine mrs bear!
I was having a silent freak out the other day thinking of how life is going to change. Im mentally preparing myself for a month inside with 100% of my attention going to bub. I know that I will barely have time to do anything for myself, perhaps if we mentally prepare for that its not as much as a shock? my mum will be here with me for a few weeks so she can hopefully feed me and hubby off for 2 weeks so we can work as a team.
how about you...will you have some extra help? they mentioned at the prenatals how a csection mum has the recovery from surgery ontop of baby care.


----------



## Teta81

I agree with it being surreal, and I already have one! It would be much easier to believe if I had an ultrasound machine at home and could look every day! haha. I think you are ok with the basinette, especially with the baby in the room with you. I know with DD in the co sleeper with me it always made me feel better to reach over and make sure everything was ok in the beginning. I still wish I could. I will be using the cosleeper again this time. 

Mrs. Bear, when will DH be back? From my experience, unless someones foot is hanging out of you, they can hold off pretty long, so worst case scenario is he will have to rush home, but I'm very confident he will be there. I see babies born early every day and can count on one hand (maybe 2) the amount of times they haven't been able to hold off long enough for dad to make it home!

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow, now I go every 2 weeks instead of every 4 which makes me feel better. Hoping the Dr will let me get a peek with the ultrasound. Its been too long (9 weeks!)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teta - Still isn't 100% but looks like he will be gone all of August - I will be 34.5 weeks by the time he gets back (WAY too close for comfort with twins). It is the army so he can't just hop on a plane the second I call - It would take 12-24 hours at best for him to get back so it would all really depend on how the babies are handling it. It will most likely be c-section so I know they won't want labor to advance much before they do the c-section.

Sarah - I have tons of friends and family around to help out so that doesn't concern me. Just don't want DH to miss it. It will be easier on me if he is around of course, but I would hate for him to miss the birth for something stupid like this trip.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mrs Bear - great news on the growth and cervical check! Can't believe babies weigh so much already! How does it feel carrying around almost 7lbs of baby with you??? Fingers crossed you don't go before DH gets back, but also hope you don't have to deal with bed rest while he is gone - that could get very difficult without DH around. 

Its all very surreal indeed! I get very choked up thinking about bubs and holding our little bundle of joy. I love cuddling his clothes! 

My exhaustion has been explained by severe anemia, so I have to start taking extra iron supplements. I'm glad there is some explanation and hopefully it helps with energy levels and shortness of breath. I helped put the crib and dresser together on Sunday, and that exhausted me so much that Monday went horribly. I was so tired by Monday night with the Sunday exhaustion and work all day Monday, that when I went to eat dinner I just started crying as I couldn't lift my arms even. Went to bed at 8pm and that extra sleep definitely helped me today!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - it feels like I'm carrying a full term baby around, which I kind of am :haha:

I felt much better once I was put on iron so fx it does the trick for you. I use slow release so it doesn't have as strong of side effects.


----------



## Teta81

Mrs. Bear said:


> Dis - it feels like I'm carrying a full term baby around, which I kind of am :haha:
> 
> I felt much better once I was put on iron so fx it does the trick for you. I use slow release so it doesn't have as strong of side effects.

I second this! I thought my exhaustion was just related to being pregnant but once they discovered my anemia and I started on iron supp I can't believe how good I feel! Better than before I was pregnant! I'm also on slow release, and have no side effects. Its called ferralet 90. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah and Urch - we are squash! So glad it finally changed, was boring being an eggplant for so long... :sleep:


----------



## urchin

yaaaay for the squashes! I'd got bored with being an aubergine too - I hear we'll be squashes for the next 4 weeks, so I'm sure we'll get fed up of them too. But still it's very exciting now!

I'm definitely there with you Sarah - I keep thinking in 10 short weeks I will have an actual _baby_! A real one. That they are gonna let me take home!
... and I am sooooo excited about it.
I'm sure lots of people get this strange feeling of unreal and excitement mixed together, but I think it's even more so for us LTTTCers. After waiting so long for this to happen, you kinda get so used to the disappointments and failures, that finally things working out is such an odd thing.

Good luck with the 28 week appointment Teta - hope you get a sneaky peek :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

MrsB, great weights on your LOs!!! I can't imagine how you feel. I am so uncomfortable sometimes and two would be crazy feeling I imagine. FX your DH makes it home for the birth. We will all send your babies sticky vibes to stay in until your DH gets home! I am sure everything will turnout for you, but just in case do you have an alternative plan? 

Sarah, yes the list kind of freaks me out. But I haven't started packing it yet, lol. Just thinking of it. I need to do my birth plan too, which to me is harder because it really is a lot to think about. 

Bassinets. I see what she is saying. You are not supposed to use bumper pads, so why would you use a bassinet. Some now are ventilated/breathable. I have used the bassinet on a pack and play, a cradle, and a bassinet while trying to find something our poor little guy would sleep in, and he wouldn't sleep in any, but he did best in the pack and play. In the end he slept with me. If it makes you feel better, I bought one of these and it is great for keeping your mind at ease: Snuza. You can let your husband know that there are no microwaves at all like most monitors. And you can use it wherever baby is (bassinet, crib, your bed..). 

Sarah and Dis, I looked at both those bassinets. I really thought at first I would get the one Dis picked because it would go with any room in my house, but in the end I figured I would try to use what I have. I am trying to save money and I have lots of things so it didn't make sense to get another. 

Dis, woohoo for the new SUV! I have a hard time driving cars now. I have had a SUV or van for so many years. We have a minivan now as we found the SUV didn't have enough room for our business, and even for our kids and our dog along with all of our things when travelling (keep in mind when going to the US my mom is usually with us as well). Our van will be 3 years old this winter and they don't make them any more, so I am not sure what we will get after it. I have a feeling it will be the longest car we have ever kept as we usually trade in within 2-3 years. 

Anemia, I have been wondering if I have it. Only because when my blood pressure was so low (102/41) I did a lot of research and a lot of my symptoms could be anemia. 

Has anybody else had a return of MS?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Care, my nausea hasn't left and I'm still throwing up everyday, so I can't say its returned. However, I have had a lot of moms tell me that their nausea got bad again around 7 months once they got uncomfortablly big....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Well, it is official - DH is gone for August :cry:

Care - I have tons of family and friends around so help for me isn't an issue. Just hate the possibility of DH missing the birth. The military means he misses so much already. :nope: Two of the three guys they are sending have wives with high risk pregnancies due in Sept too - great planning army :dohh:

I haven't had MS return, but didn't really get MS in the beginning either. I have been getting waves of nausea again the past few days.


----------



## Care76

Woohoo for squashes ladies! I can't wait for mine to get there. 

I agree Urch, we have had so many let downs, it is hard to believe it is happening. I see my belly and feel him move all the time, but it still feels like a dream. Crazy. But my DH and I talk about how exciting it will be to finally meet and hold him all the time. We just can't wait! I am sure you all feel the same. 

I am so sorry Dis. I know you have still been having MS. That truly sucks as it is horrible. I have read that too, that it can come back. I was just hoping it wasn't something else. Mine right now is mostly bad at night. And that is how it was in the beginning and end. Nights were always the worst except for the middle as it was constant. At least I had a break at around 15 weeks till 27. 

MrsB, so sorry he is gone. :( I would hate for my husband to be away. Military is always saying they are for families, couldn't they have planned it a bit better? But you are lucky to have so many friends and family close by. That is a blessing. I have my mom (which I thank god for), but all the rest of my family is in the US. And I don't have many friends close by. We will be here if you need to vent or just chat when you are lonely. And we will be praying baby bears stay put until DH gets home safe. xo


----------



## urchin

My MS never really went away either :(

What I have now is a horrible reflux - it often strikes at night when I'm asleep and I wake up choking on it ... and that is as scary and unpleasant as it sounds :sick:

Mrs B - that really sucks about your hubby missing the birth ... there are many reasons that I have a golden rule to never date anyone in uniform - and this is one of them!
I really couldn't cope with my SO's job having more of a hold over him/her than I have - if I need Mr Urch (and giving birth to our child qualifies as a _need_ situation) then I expect his work to release him ... and I know it just doesn't work like that in the forces :(


----------



## sarahincanada

oh mrs bear thats too bad :hugs: did you say you are 35 weeks right at the end of august? if so we will all say a prayer to keep your babies with you until he is home. are there things you can eliminate the chance of early arrival like bed rest? surely having little pressure might help. when do they schedule the c section?
I cant imagine having a hubby gone so long :hugs: I count down the hours till when hubby is home and he only works 8 hrs, 4 days per week.
and yay for squash, although I dont know how big they are, thats why I got rid of the fruit ticker :haha: a watermelon I can picture, when are we that!! although you are probably watermelon right now with 2.

care thanks so much for that link, I should have known you might have a solution as you and hubby are so alike with that stuff :thumbup: Ive sent him the link, so it monitors breathing well? I have a pack and play too that I could use, just no crib yet but I might get it shortly after birth. I *might* have a friend who does upholstery put in mesh on the sides of my bassinette just for my piece of mind, it is thin fabric but its just one of those things thats niggling me.

dis I cant imagine how you have coped with the frequent ms. mine has never came back like it was but I do have a few days I feel a bit sick, I think its the weather. Im glad they found out the source of the tiredness as that did seem extreme, I had to go on iron years ago as I was pre-anemic and it worked great.

teta so your doctor does ultrasounds at every apt? I asked my mw again and she said no, nothing after 20 weeks unless theres a problem. I had the private one at 26 weeks and I miss him so much :cry:


----------



## Teta81

My dr doesn't routinely do an ultrasound every visit, but when I have asked for a peak in the past they have never turned me down. I forgot I had one at 22 weeks when I was bleeding so it really hasn't been that long. But I chickened out and didn't ask. Plus he felt around and could tell exactly where everything is. Baby is mostly on my right side, which I could tell without a doubt, head down and wrapped around to the right with butt and feet under my right ribs. Measuring on track, with dd I was until 33 weeks then I stopped growing as much but the dr wasn't concerned. I just don't carry very big. He said I am right on track for weight gain, but I have gained in 28 weeks what I gained in 40wks with DD :dohh: Up 18 lbs already, idk why I don't eat a lot bc it hurts too bad to get full. The dr didn't care so I don't either, counting on the magic of breastfeeding again to melt it all away in record timing! So glad to be going back every 2 weeks now. It feels like such a big milestone! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sarah - They wouldn't schedule a c-section til 37 weeks or so. The danger is them deciding to come early on their own. The army would send him home right away if that happened, but no guarantee he would make it back in time. I was prepared for that if we had been pregnant last year while he was deployed, but it is stupid it should be an issue now when he is not.

I'm not working right now so going to take it easy as much as I can til DH is back. So not strick bed rest but will be definitely taking it easy. The Dr acted like chances were small they would come before he is back so going to hold onto that and hope for the best. Not much else we can do :shrug:

I guess I am a small watermelon :haha: Combined weight is 6lb 6oz so got the equivalent of a full term baby in there already. No telling how big I will be by the end.


----------



## sarahincanada

in my hypnobirthing class they have us visualize the baby coming down the birth canal during labour, so visualize them staying snuggled up in your uterus! hopefully it will all work out. thats good they dont schedule a section until 37 weeks as Ive read others having them much sooner.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

37 weeks is average for twins - hoping to be boring old average :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

yikes how exciting though to think that (hopefully) starting earlier september we are going to have some births in our thread :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I bought one of these and it is great for keeping your mind at ease: Snuza. You can let your husband know that there are no microwaves at all like most monitors. And you can use it wherever baby is (bassinet, crib, your bed..).

care where did you purchase this? when I had a quick peak it looked like US listings. Im so excited thank you for the recommendation, I was worrying what I was going to do :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Mrs. Bear said:


> 37 weeks is average for twins - hoping to be boring old average :thumbup:

Boring is goooood! :thumbup:

I know Sarah - blummin exciting isn't it! will be so fab when we start posting our _this is it_ notices!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes after mrs bear it will be the countdown for you and me....will be interesting to see if we go past due date like people always say for first time mums. Im going to do acupuncture at week 40 to hopefully move things along. then just after us its Dis, Teta and Care unless any of them come early. And then a gap till November :happydance:


----------



## Care76

It is so exciting to think of you ladies coming here and posting news of labour starting and then pics of the sweet LOs!!! And yes, really you never know who will be first with birth. 

Sarah, I ordered mine through Amazon. There are two models, one vibrates to give baby a chance to wake up on their own, and the other just sets off an alarm. I just want to know when/if my baby isn't breathing so I ordered the orange one. But both have excellent reviews. Amazon.ca and snugglebugz.ca sell them. I think Costco does too. Not sure if the one I got is in Canada though. But both are good, so I wouldn't worry.

Funny how we are talking about the anemia today. My midwife called to tell me I was anemic and she gave me a name of one brand to get that is absorbed well and doesn't cause constipation. I can't remember what it was though. I will have to go check my notes. I will look into the one mentioned before too. Was it a prescription or over the counter?

Oh, but I passed the glucose test! :dance:

ETA: Sarah, I ordered mine from amazon.com not amazon.ca. The reviews there are awesome.


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey ladies, so sorry I've been MIA. My grandmother passed away last week and her funeral was today. We were really close and it's been hard. She was 80 and in pain though, you get to the point when you don't want them to suffer anymore...but the letting go is still hard. 
I'm reading thru posts and will jump in some time lol...


----------



## sienna1

Klein, I'm so sorry about your grandmother. It must be so difficult.

On a different note, I picked up the latest Fit Pregnancy magazine. It has a short article on people like us who struggled with infertility then became pregnant. There's a funny part that I'll type out.

You know you're pregnant after infertility if ...
*You've been taking prenatal vitamins since 2009. 
*Your idea of foreplay is your partner swabbing your butt cheek with an alcohol pad before stabbing you with a 3-inch, progesterone-filled needle.
*You have grainy pictures of a 5-day-old embryo in you son's or daughter's baby book.
*You smile while puking from morning sickness.
*You're fluent in IF language and say things like, "BDing didn't work, so our RE suggested ICSI and, after four 2WWs, DH and I got our BFP!"
*You refuse to do so much as apply lip balm without first checking with your OB-GYN to make sure it contains no harmful ingredients.
*The thought of sex alone producing a baby sounds as quaint as churning your own butter or sending a letter via Pony Express.
*You own a hand-knit ultrasound wand cozy.

I think the ones about the language and the ultrasound wand cozy are the funniest.


----------



## urchin

LOVE those sienna! even more funny for being pretty much true! :rofl:

Sarah - I'm having a c-section, so will be around a week early :thumbup:
I'm just hoping they don't push me into September as I'm used to the thought of Eenie being an October baby... of course, she may have other ideas - I'm presuming if I go into early labour they'll whip me in for an emergency c-section???

Care - I bought an angelsounds monitor when I was at the baby show - it gives a warning beep to wake up baby, then if there is still no movement after 20 seconds (I think) the full alarm goes off.

I've had some strange reactions off people when they have heard that I've bought one - almost as if it's a really morbid purchase. But, I don't understand why you wouldn't get one? I mean if there is technology out there that can prevent SIDS, why _wouldn't_ you use it if you can afford to? :shrug:

Klein - I'm so sorry to hear your news ... there is no good time to lose your grandmother, but it seems especially poignant just before you have your own baby.
But you are right, if she was in a lot of pain and they couldn't stop it for her, then the release can be a blessing.
Big hugs to you chikkie :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Klein I am so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS))) It is hard, but it is definitely better to be at peace than to suffer. Watching somebody go though that is a horrible (not even close to a strong enough word) experience. I wish you and your family peace through this hard time. :hugs:

Sienna, those had me ROFLMAO! Thanks for posting them, I needed a good laugh. 

Urch, people may think it is morbid or paranoid, but I don't give a ----. If we have the technology then why not use it? I hope those people never experience SIDS, but if they did they would be kicking themselves. 

I don't know if it is different in the UK, but here the only AngelSound breathing monitors I could find are wireless. They go under the baby's mattress. I am not the average person when it comes to wifi/microwave signals, so I am a bit extra cautious or anal about certain things that go in the baby's room. I know angel Sound is a very popular brand and makes good quality monitors though. 

I am pooped today. I asked my DH if we can just forget work and lay in bed all day. But I have to work at least a bit today.


----------



## urchin

Yeah I had someone pop onto my facebook to tell me not to be worrying unnecessarily about SIDS - and I wondered what exactly is the necessary amount of worry to be having?

For me, getting a monitor is so that I don't have to worry - as it does the worrying for me :shrug:

But just imagine how much I would hate myself forever if the worst happened and I could have prevented it .... doesn't bear thinking about does it :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Saying don't worry about SIDS is like saying don't worry about having a car seat in case of a car accident or about your kid being kidnapped. Well, most people are lucky and don't have that happen, but that doesn't mean you don't take steps to prevent bad things if you are able to after all.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - sorry for your loss :hugs:. No matter how expected it is never easier


----------



## Care76

Urch, that person is a moron. Sorry, but it's true.

MrsB said it perfectly.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks for the support girls. 

Sienna--I love that post. I needed a good laugh! It was so great I had to send it out in a TEXT message, lol yea a long text at that, to a few friends.

I'm not doing a bassinet, not for any crazy reason or anything though lol. I'm sure with a monitor everything will be fine. I'm trying to narrow down a monitor myself. There are SO many out there. :shrug:

Nursery is being painted and I can't remember if I posted this or not but I assembled LO's crib, glider and changing table last Friday night. So that's done. I figured the painter needed to know the placement of the items in there so she can paint around them accordingly. DD has been playing in the nursery with her babies and loving it! She's so excited about this baby. It's so sweet. :cloud9:

DD (7yo) told me she wants a BIG SISTER shirt...I pondered about askind DD (13 yo) if he wanted one made. I finally did and he said if it looked 'cool' enough and said something like 'BOSS BIG BROTHER' Hmm...don't think those will be mass produced anytime soon :dohh:

OH! I will be leaving for vaca on the 1st of August! I'll be back on the 18th. I will take my laptop with me and be reading posts but prob not posting very much. I'll be having B&B withdrawals :cry: 

Had to pay $650.00 for my camera to be repaired today. Apparently I was a bit emotional b/c I cried when I gave the guy over the phone my debit card number :cry: Heck I'm still :cry: That's a chunk of money!!! :cry: Hubby consoled me and that helped some but dang, that's alot of money. I asked how much a 'new' lens would be instead of paying to fix the old one and it was $1800.00. Needless to say, we choose $650.00. 

Can't remember if it's been mentioned, anyone hiring a doula?

I'm thinking of using my grandmother's name in our girl name somewhere. I haven't mentioned it to DH yet. Her name was Dovie and my middle name is DovMarie (named after both of my grandmothers, Dovie & Marie) So I'd be naming her after me and her technically. 
We are having such a hard time deciding on a girl name, I don't know if it would even fit. BUT I am trying to work it in if I can :)


----------



## urchin

Care76 said:


> Urch, that person is a moron. Sorry, but it's true.
> 
> MrsB said it perfectly.

She did indeed - but I still like your succinct appraisal of the situation :rofl:

Klein, those shirts sound the business - and it's very cute that your little girl has got out all her babies to practise being a big sister :kiss:

AFM, I'm working from home today and Monday - hurrah!
Today I have reports to write, and Monday is electronic time sheets booooo! but at least I am home and can chill as I work :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hello everyone! 

Sorry I've been quiet, been feeling very down last few days with a cold and legs swollen to gigantic levels. I have been reading though and I love the Snuza monitor, I didn't know about it but will definitely look into it now! We have purchased most baby items, last few are the high chair and the monitor. Having a hard time deciding on which video monitor to get!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

For those on team pink - zulily.com has rufflebutts diaper covers on sale today :flower:

Normally $17 are $10.99.

I'm a sucker for ruffle butts :haha:


----------



## marie44

Klein - the name Dovie is so cute & so sweet to try to work it in.

I just got back from vacation today. So relaxing but now back to reality. The babies have been kicking like crazy all week. I love it & hope it wasn't just a vacation thing.

Hope everyone is well, i have a lot of catching up to do on this thread :)


----------



## urchin

Hi marie - good to see you :hi:
I'm getting frequent kicks now too - my anterior placenta still cushions a lot of the low ones, but Eenie is hoofing higher up now and strong enough for me to feel it.
They tell me it gets uncomfortable later on, but right now I love it :D


----------



## Dis3tnd

Isn't it exciting to be feeling baby so much?

Yesterday morning he head butted me so hard that it woke me up as I felt my whole stomach shake! Was very funny! Then we went to see Dark Knight Rises, and with the sound of the movie baby did not stop moving, rolling and kicking - was hilarious but made me extra nauseated!!


----------



## urchin

I had exactly the same thing happen on Sunday at the Dark Night! All the way through she was rolling and crashing about :D


----------



## marie44

Yes, i absolutely love all of the movement. People warn me it gets old quick especially when you're trying to sleep but i can't imagine getting tired of it. Knowing they are alive & well in there is such a great feeling!


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry havent been online much! so I had a bit of a panic attack and went for a last minute cancellation scan on saturday, I hadnt been feeling bub that much and MW had scared me saying 3rd trimester losses are more common in my age group (she was only saying to be aware and to make sure i feel movement through the day, but it wasnt nice to hear). Hubby was not happy but when he saw me crying he soon came around.

Bub was sleeping most of the time so we didnt get many good shots, when he moved the placenta was in the way but we got a couple at the end. But we saw him smile, yawn and stretch so I feel better! he definitely looks more chubby than last time. only 10 weeks to go, cant wait.

so then yesterday I went for a massage and he had a pillow thing where your bump hangs into, it was sooo comfy. well bub was kicking up a storm the whole time! so i wonder if its just the way he sits when Im sitting and lying, I guess my placenta really cushions at all. Ive googled people who have had pregnancies with a front placenta and without and they were shocked how much more they felt when it wasnt in the front.

hope everyone is doing well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







bub30weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh my, baby looks adorable Sarah!! So sorry about the scare, I've heard anterior placentas can cause a lot of nervousness. At least you don't get the very painful kicks that wake me up!!

Once again, I have to say, baby looks sooo cute!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks dis! yes perhaps I should feel lucky, but I do panic. these next 10 weeks better go fast!! ive never had a painful kick like people talk about. I do find Im getting up more now in the night to pee and waking early....perhaps its our bodies way of getting us used to it!

when is your next scan? I notice a lot more fat on bub this time :cloud9:


----------



## urchin

Sarah those pics are gorgeous ... I have days when i feel a lot less too - but I think it depends where she's kicking.
Top and bottom of bump I feel it, but if she's pounding the middle I don't feel anything - can see my belly moving but don't actually feel it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I find the middle kicks feel the weirdest! Low hurt and top make me more nauseated, but in the middle I feel like he's trying to rip out of my stomach and it makes me feel weird as I can feel my skin stretch wtih those kicks!

My next 3D scan is this Saturday morning and then off to Buffalo to pick up all my ship to store and amazon.com purchases!!!


----------



## Teta81

Im so jealous of all of these scans!! I know I will be able to talk the OB into it one of these weeks, so Im not too worried. I just know I won't be able to talk DH into the private 3D scan, he wouldn't be into paying for it just for fun
:growlmad:

Sarah, I definitely have the experience of a posterior vs anterior placenta going on right now. With DD it was posterior, and she moved NONSTOP. Kicks and flips and turns all over the place all day. This time all of the strong kicks and pokes are on the side, almost into my back. With her we would see knees and elbows and butt move across the front of my stomach all the time. None of that this time with the anterior placenta. So I def think theres truth to it, even though my OB told me there isn't really. He says the things I remember were happening further along, like towards the end. I don't think so though...

I do contract WAY more this pregnancy. Practically every hour. Nothing painful or alarming, but the tightening of braxton hicks. Hopefully getting all ready for an easy labor (last one was a breeze, will I be so lucky again??)


----------



## sarahincanada

today I went for lunch and he was kicking so hard I had to stop talking, thats the first time that happened! I will probably live to regret wishing for more movement. 

teta please give me your birth story from last time! and thank you for the comparison, thats what Ive been reading.

how will I know if Im having a BH? yesterday I stood up and my tummy was soooo tight and sore all around the top. nothing at the bottom or down below. I thought BH would be like period cramps so I dont think that was one.


----------



## Teta81

BH could be crampy, but it's usually just that tightening feeling at this point. I don't get crampy at all. With DD I didn't realize they were contractions until I was having one in the office while the dr was measuring me and said oh you are having a contraction. I thought it was the baby sticking her butt out :haha: but once I knew what they were I realize I had them quite frequently.

As far as my labor with DD goes.... I think I have mentioned this before but I had all back labor. I never knew about it so didn't really know I was in labor for a while which helped things seems to go quicker. The day before my due date, I woke up at 1am with shooting back pains that were coming and going. About an hour later I realized I was having the above mentioned tightening each time my back hurt so I started to time them. They were every 3 min lasting a min like clock work. I laid there for hours counting and marveling at how our bodies could be so precise! I was in major denial and still didn't think I was in labor bc it wasn't all that bad. Def took my breath away and made me wince, but I pictured labor to be way worse. And I felt absolutely nothing in the front, just my back. So I didn't think it was real. DH woke up at 6am and I said, I think I'm in labor. Since 1am. He was like WHAAAATTT! I had a ob appt scheduled for 9 so I just wanted to wait til then and go to the dr and see what they said. Since I work at the hospital I was so scared I would go there and they would say I wasn't in labor. So DH was packing the car with all of the hospital stuff and I was trying to stop him (major denial). He made me shower (thank god!) saying its the real thing just do it! I think I was afraid if I believed it was time and it wasn't I would be disappointed. So as I was up and about they started to space a little further, that is until I got to the office and started to see stars. They were trying to set up my non stress test which I was having every week at that point, the girl couldn't figure it out and I literally screamed at her IM IN LABOR I DON'T CARE ABOUT THIS STUPID TEST :haha: the dr came in and took one look at me and said ok go to the hospital. I made him check me and I was 2 cm. got to the hospital around 11 ( the dr made me stop for breakfast, I HIGHLY recommend it bc I didn't eat again until that night) got my epidural by 1130, pitocin at 12, and a healthy perfect baby girl after 30 min Of pushing at 6pm!! 6 hours shy of her due date :cloud9: idk how I got to lucky to have progressed so quickly, and I guess technically the labor started at 1am, but it seemed like it was just those 6 hours in the hospital to me. Looking back I had back pain the whole day before which was probably labor. But I was blissfully unaware. 

Sorry it's so long. Major lessons learned are labor can be nothing like they tell you it's gonna be, and you will be in major denial :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh wow thats not too bad at all! I hear 2nd births are often easier so you should be fine!!

Im assuming I am having BHicks as my uterus goes all tight, then is back to normal. It started yesterday. But i dont feel it in my back, or around my cervix or anything, nothing like period cramps. Its just my bump going tight, anyone else?


----------



## Teta81

Yup that's definitely them!! That's exactly what mine feel like!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Friday I was having BH contractions continuously at work for an hour, uterus kept going tight and letting go. Not painful but weird. Saturday was scary though, we were shopping in Buffalo and I had to keep stopping while walking and even made some "yelp" noises as I felt my cervix contracting. Definitely painful. 

Had my 3D scan on Saturday morning and was wonderful. Definitely gotten bigger... scan wasn't as clear as when he was smaller. Posted more pics in my journal but this is my favourite: he was holding his umbilical cord and sucking on it!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_16.JPG
File size: 50 KB
Views: 4


----------



## urchin

awh thats a lovely pic Dis :)

I had my first antenatal class this evening, and bumped into another BnBer - who recognised me when I called my bump Eenie!
It was run by a funny American lady - well, I found her funny anyway lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow you are so organized dis!! I figured they dont use the high chair for a while so I have time.
> 
> I just looked up the tatamia and it looks nice! ive not seen that one before. Was it a shop on ebay you purchased from?
> 
> I had my eye on this one (white and orange)
> https://www.booninc.com/products/Flair
> 
> It wasn't a store, it was a girl who got two for her baby shower - but there are plenty on ebay for around $310. I bought all my stuff off of amazon or ebay and had it shipped here (https://www.usaddressinc.com/) so I could take advantage of free shipping etc. I liked the high chair you chose too but when I saw it in the store I thought the seat looked a little slim, and with DH and my stature, I'm sure we'll have a chunky baby! I also liked that I can use the tatamia from newborn and keep baby in a swing in the kitchen so we can sit down and have a meal or baby can watch me while I cook.Click to expand...

Dis Im replying to you on this thread rather than hijacking Springys!

oooohh I took a closer look at the tatamia, it looks great! on toyrsrus.ca and https://www.pegperegocanada.com website they only show brown and cream, but in videos they have an orange, do they have more colours on ebay? I wont be going down to buffalo again before birth so cant do the us address thing, dont mind paying reg price for it as it looks great! I can see how the boon might seem tight and it doesnt have all those cool functions.

any other product tips? as we seem to have the same style :thumbup:

i got that fisher price papason swing but Im liking the look of this one too as its supposed to mimic our movement
https://www.snugglebugz.ca/mamaroo-plush.html
i like the silver or green


----------



## Dis3tnd

haha I felt bad about hijacking the thread too!

I got the white as it matches my kitchen beautifully, but basically you pick the white, brown or cream base and you can then buy an additional accessory pack that gives you a seat cover of a different colour (orange, green, etc) as well as a toybar and hood to put over the chair in case you want to roll the highchair out to your patio. 

I was very close to buying the mamaroo at the baby show as it was on sale and hubby really liked it. I just found it tooo slow. Even on the fastest setting I found it very boring to look at and I like the option of having a faster swing. I bought the same swing as you and I like that it can swing back and forth or side to side... the mamaroo would be good to mimic the motion in a car I guess. I just knew I wanted a faster option, and didn't want to clutter my house with two swings!


----------



## sarahincanada

ahhhh I didnt realize there was an accessory kit that you could change the colour, thats great! 

Im considering a swing or chair in every room :haha: but that mamaroo is expensive so not sure if I will bother.

I put my bassinette by my bed today, felt so real :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: but then put it back in his room as I dont want cat/dog hair all over it just yet!!!

a friend of mines wife gave birth first child same age at 38 weeks, thats 6 weeks from now for me, yikes


----------



## Care76

Hi ladies!

Dis, great pic! I am glad you got another scan and feel better. 

Urch, that is funny that somebody recognized you! Wow, small world. 

Sarah and Dis, I like the Tatamia. I already have a highchair though. A friend lent me her swing, and although it isn't what I would pick, it works great. It is the Fisher Price rain forest model and does the same front-to-back or side-to-side. The Momaroo also seemed to slow to me, but the concept is cool. 

I have been so tired lately and my back is killing. I have been good otherwise. 30 weeks tomorrow! 

Does anybody else have sore ribs?


----------



## urchin

nope - ribs are fine, but I am generally uncomfortable now. It's very hard to find a comfortable sitting, standing or lying position any more :(


----------



## Dis3tnd

No sore ribs yet, I've been told to expect it soon. Mainly sore back and feet for me - and just being uncomfortable.

Sarah, can't believe only 6 weeks left is even a possibility! Time is going so quick. DH said it could be 6-8 weeks for us a few days ago, I couldn't believe it, it can take longer than that for things I order online sometimes!! Really need to get baby's rooom finished but had a few setbacks - one of the parts for the dresser is damaged so I have to get a new part. Also we got the room painted on Monday (had to wait as I was waiting for my decals to come in so I can match the paint colour to the decal) and now I read online I have to wait 2-3 weeks to apply decals on freshly painted walls! I don't have that kind of time!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis its crazy right!! I havent finished his room really as we need a crib but Im not too worried as he will be in with us for the first 3-6 months anyway. Are you putting him right into his room? I think we waited 1 or 2 weeks after painting for our decal.

I dont feel too uncomfortable yet, I get a pressure down below as if a giant head is on my cervix :haha: I find if Im on my feet a lot I get really tired and sore but I cant say anything is really bad yet. It might help that I work from home and so rest more than most.

anyone have stretch marks? I was watching one born every minute and the (young) girl on there had loads allover her tummy. I hope they dont turn up these next 8 weeks. if you are going to get them would you see them by birth? I wasnt sure if you notice them more once the tummy is deflated!!

I wanted you guys advice on something:

hubby told me last night that he really likes our 2nd choice name, Ethan. But I hate that its #1 in Canada for boys names and he said thats silly why does that matter as its just a nice name. so now Im all confused. I was pretty set on Cieran Michael (my late dads name). Ethan Michael doesnt really go, so I would do Ethan Andrej (FIL's name). So now I dont know whether to do our first born with that and hopefully if we have another boy do Cieran Michael.

When I said I was going to call him Cieran Michael my MIL said 'Cieran Michael Andrej sounds great'....I was annoyed she added my FIL's name as I only wanted 1 middle name as thats what I have. Its tradition in hubbies family to do grandparents, but I wanted to honour people who've past (if it was a girl we were doing Chloe Maria after hubbies grandmother).
Her saying that made me think that they would be upset if I just did Cieran Michael. Perhaps I shouldnt care, but its been niggling me. I love my FIL and dont want him to be upset. Sometimes my MIL and their traditions are quite overpowering and me not having traditions is like a tradition! we dont do grandparents in our family so why cant I follow what we do.

anyway it was more what hubby was saying about really liking the name Ethan that has me thinking.


----------



## sarahincanada

urgh I just googled stretch marks and some people said they didnt have any till say 36 weeks then were covered, yikes


----------



## urchin

No stretchies for me yet, and I am blummin hyowj! Skin still has some elasticity in it though, so hoping I will get away without :thumbup:

Eenie hasn't settled yet into one position - this morning she was all over on the right - now she has squiggled over to the left ... at my last scan a week ago she was lying diagonally - who knows where she will end up :shrug:

Dis - I did my decals last week - but luckily had finished the painting several weeks previously as I didn't know you had to wait a while to put them up either :nope:
The good thing is, doing the decals is a nice clean job - so even if you do everything else and just leave the space for them you should be fine. Though I admit it is much nicer going in and being able to look at them!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, I understand the concern about the name.... it should def be a name you both love. I personally love Cieran and Ethan, so can't be much help. I do feel that its nicer to honour people who have past as a middle name though. You guys need to discuss, as if baby #2 isn't a boy, you may hold a grudge against DH for the name you really wanted. 

Are the decals easy to do? I'm nervous about it! Any advice?

I have some stretch marks, I've seen them crreping over the past few days :(

Going to actually go to my doctor right now. I haven't been feeling bubs much over past 2 days and feeling kinda nervous now. Mentioned it to DH and he wants us to go...


----------



## sarahincanada

awww dis I know the feeling, I guess the doppler doesnt reassure you? my bub definitely likes to sleep a lot then I will have 10 mins for movement then nothing for ages :hugs: hope everything is ok let us know when you are back

what names did you decide on?

the decals are easy, i loved doing them. the only annoying thing is bubbles ...sometimes you go and smooth them out and then it flattens into a crease. just go slow and use the tool they give you to flatten.

are the stretch marks red?


----------



## urchin

I found the decals very easy - as long as the ones you have got are repositionable you can just peel em off and do it again if you go wrong


----------



## Dis3tnd

All is fine, he's just being very quiet. No ultrasound, just hooked me up to the heat monitor and monitored it for twenty minutes. I think I'm extra gassy so maybe can't feel movements today.

My decals are not reusable so that's why I'm a little worried. Also didn't get a tool with it so will use credit card i guess. Plan is for next weekend.

The name we chose is Zakariya :)


----------



## urchin

Ah, you need to be a little more precise then!

What sort are they? Is it one big overall picture, or smaller thingies to dot around?


----------



## marie44

Care - my ribs have been killing me the last 3 days. It hurts to lean forward even just an inch. I can't slouch at all either. Everyone tells me they got this the last month but i guess i'm getting everything early bc it is twins. Supposedly it comes and goes so once my rib cage finishes stretching, i should feel some relief until it happens again. I have a scan next week but i think these babies are a lot bigger than average. 

Sarah - the name can be so challenging, especially when other people get involved. It should be between you & dh. We are still undecided on both names. I made the mistake of telling a few people (who asked repeatedly) the choices and now i have to hear their opinions. I know what you mean about the popular names, i try to avoid them too but if one feels right, you shouldn't worry about it. I like both of your name choices actually.

How is everyone doing? Things seem so hectic now and i think it will just get more crazy as time goes on.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, the name is a difficult situation. I think this should just be between you and your DH though. In the end I did let my DH pick the middle name. It was important to him and I thought since we agreed on the first, that was the most important. But now you are second guessing your first name as well. That is a hard one. Do what feels right to both of you. Thankfully you still have some time. Some people change their minds after the birth as well, so you never know. 

Decals, the ones I used always were transferable, so I am not sure. We never had many issues with them. 

Marie, When I lean forward it is like he is pushing everything up (which I guess he is). It isn't nearly as painful as yours seems to be though. Just sore, but very uncomfortable. My back is so much worse. I couldn't imagine having two in there. Although, I am getting a bit frustrated by people saying things like "are you sure there's not two in there, you are awfully big". I know I am huge, I can flipping feel it in my whole body. But do people have to be so blunt? Yesterday one of my DH's friends said I looked like I am 300lbs now. Um, gee thanks. I haven't really gained much at all. Sorry to go off on a rant. I am done now. 

Oh and guess what? I just started getting stretch marks! I had some from when I was 11 or 12. I grew a lot in my hips and breasts. They were white and really hard to see (they were on the inside of my thighs and a bit on my hips). They seemed to get a tiny bit darker where I noticed them more after pregnancy (I know that is normal), but this week I see tiny darker parts extending from the old ones! I was freaking out. They are on my hips, but going up and they look like toward my stomach if they keep going. Great. I make an nice oil to put on, but I always forget. I better start remembering. Mind you my skin is so tight and stretched, I am not surprised. :(

I love my belly no matter what, but I am not feeling that great about myself these days.


----------



## marie44

Care - i've gained 18 pounds which is a good amount for me right now according to my doctors but people love to make comments like "look like you haven't missed a meal" & it's always men. They think it's funny. One guy from my work is always making comments & even said he can only get away with the fat jokes with pregnant women because anyone else would be offended. I really think they are just clueless. You just have to be ok with your body and know you are doing what's best for the baby. I haven't been obsessed with the scale or the amount i eat as long as it's healthy, at least most of the time. I look pretty huge for 5 months pg & my boss is worried i am going to give birth any day now. He's interviewing for my replacement now just in case. I'm explaining i have at least 3 more months & it will only take me 2 weeks to train someone. I guess this comes with the territory. There is a lot of discrimination out there still even in this day & age.


----------



## Care76

Yeah, men are pretty dumb sometimes. I haven't even gained 10 lbs (but I gained almost that during ivf), but I do look like I have gained a lot more. I do like the way my belly looks, and I love to show it off, but I get sick of the comments.

Your boss is nuts, but I know some are like that. :nope:

This is the most recent pic I have, it was at 29 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







29weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Care76

:)


----------



## urchin

I gained most of mine during IVF too!

Since I've been pregnant I've gained around a stone, but I'm not totally sure about that as I don't weigh myself a lot!
But I look massive as I am carrying Eenie all at the front. From the back I still have a waist!

Thing is, I love my great big bump - after wanting for so long to be pregnant, I love this very obvious sign that I most definitely am :cloud9:

I don't really get a lot of comments about my size fat-wise - apart from my next door neighbour who keeps telling me to lay off the pies ... but I don't really mind.

Lots of people are surprised though that I'm not ready to drop, or that I don't have twins in there ... and I'm wondering how much bigger I'm going to be by D-Day!


----------



## Care76

That's good Urch. I know what I weigh because I get weighed at the midwives every other week. But from my first visit at almost 8 weeks till now I have only gone up 5lbs. Kind of weird since I look so big. What is a stone? How many pounds/kg are in one? 

I guess after this week and last I am just sick of the comments. The stretch marks and my muscle turning to jelly don't help though. But my belly looks good! And I feel him all the time and I love it! It is weird though as I will feel him on one side or way up top and then simultaneously I feel him in the very opposite direction. Sometimes I wonder how he can only be one baby as well. He seems so big already.


----------



## urchin

14lbs in a stone Care :thumbup:

They don't weigh me every time - not sure why???

I don't feel Eenie in the middle as that's where my placenta is - or should that be her placenta? Whose placenta is it???? :shrug:
So I often feel her top and bottom.

At my last scan she was lying diagonally, so could reach all kinds of weird places simultaneously


----------



## sienna1

Care, you look beautiful!

Sarah, have you come to more insights about the name? It is such a responsibility. We're at either Damian, Nicolas, or Alexander. Damian is my favorite, but there's still time to finalize. 

Dis, congrats on selecting a name.

Marie, sorry that your getting this kind of grief from work. 

AFM, doing great (25 weeks today). Just starting to get back strain and am expecting those awesome stretch marks to start soon (my mom has tons). I also have an anterior placenta, and have been happy to feel so much movement in the last two weeks.

Mrs. Bear - how are you holding up carrying two?


----------



## urchin

morning sienna!

So far I have avoided the stretchies ... and having had a bit of a pinch of my belly skin, there's still a bit of elasticity left - but my bump is growing at an alarming rate so I don't think I'll escape forever :nope:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Isn't it crazy how fast our bumps grow in the third tri? I feel like I can notice a difference every day. I wore a dress to work today, the same I wore for my baby shower about a month back.... I LOOK HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## urchin

People keep saying the same to me Dis ... anyone I haven't seen for 3 days+ goes nuts when they see how big the bump is now.

Thing is, I love my massive Eenie bump - even though it's getting very tricky to find a comfy sleeping position now


----------



## sarahincanada

care your bump is gorgeous! very neat looking, not that large at all. I think perhaps people are just in general shocked at baby bumps! 

dis glad he was just being quiet. Im finally feeling bub much more right now, small movements but definitely all day. Ive finally felt a few boney pokes which is wild.

haha urchin I would say its her placenta!! 

sienna glad you are feeling movement :thumbup:

hope everyone else is good!

its funny as I when I look at myself dead straight on in the mirror I look about the same width wize, its when I turn to the side I look big! my friend was very wide, but she is only 5'2 where Im 5'10.

Im not tooo uncomfortable sleeping yet, I just hug a big soft pillow and roll onto my sides. This week I had a really sore spot at the top of my bump, my MW said it was probably just from everything being squished up. I find its worse when I sit working for long hours so trying to lie down more often.

my MW approved me having acupuncture at 39 weeks to get things moving :happydance: thats only 6 weeks away! now its not automatic and your body has to be ready to go into labour, but I really want to try some natural inductions and avoid pitocin.

anyway she said bub is head down, she said she had his head between her fingers, right in my pubic area. I still have a hard time picturing I have a baby in there, so it was amazing when she said that.

oh I booked a maternity photoshoot at the end of the month, she does very arty photos, then for bub as a newborn in october. I love her work
https://www.littlesmilesphotography.ca/
anyone else doing shoots? the only photos we have up are from our wedding 7 years ago :dohh: so thought its time for some new ones. I dont like photos of myself so I figured some arty profiles or b&w body shots might look nice.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay for maternity shots Sarah! You'll have to post some for us! I'm not doing any, as I want to save the money for newborn shots - I don't like pictures of me at all so it would be a complete waste!

Glad you are feeling more... last night for 5 minutes bubs kept kicking hubbys hand off my belly, it was hilarious. I'm also getting a lot of BH contractions, so DH could feel those coming too - he was impressed with how well I was handling them considering they were very strong. Its handy sometimes having a DH thats a doctor, as he knows more about this stuff than I do, despite my constant reading. Although he refuses to check my cervix! My OB hasn't yet, and I was curious to see if its still closed and asked him, DH looked at me mortified and said he would in no way ever even consider it :(

Nursery is coming along and its exciting...love looking at it! Going to do the decals this weekend hopefully, and the damaged drawer pieces should be delivered by Tuesday, so all should be ready by next week! YAY!!

Sarah - just a word on the acupuncture. A coworker of mine did acupuncture at 41 weeks to induce, and her acupuncturist warned her that induction acupuncture hurts, and that its not like regular acupuncture. My coworker said it was extremely painful, and it makes you sweat so much that you look like you came out of the shower! Just to prepare you! But how exciting! I'm hoping to go at 39 weeks too - my BIL is going away the week we're due for 6 weeks and wants to be there when bubs is born!


----------



## urchin

sarah - no maternity shots for me either - and am unlikely to have professional baby shots either ... but Mr Urch is very good with a camera :thumbup:

Dis - you will post pics of the nursery when it's finished won't you? I just love looking at the special places we all create for our precious wee babies :cloud9:


----------



## Care76

I don't think we are doing mat shots, but I have thought of getting a belly cast and having it professionally painted to match the nursery. Not too sure though... Doing baby shots for sure, but I am not booking right away.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I wanted to do a belly cast as well, but now I'm starting to think I don't want to sit still for that long! I find it so hard to do already, Im always shifting positions. At work I brought in a yoga ball so I can switch between my chair and the ball, and when I'm on my chair, Im constantly putting my feet up on the ball while I work....

Oh, and I will definitely put up a picture when its done. I'm expecting it to be done by next Thursday hopefully :)


----------



## sarahincanada

the maternity shots are only $150 extra, so I figured I might as well as I would love to have some artsy photos of my lovely bump. Hubby is pretty good with a camera too, but I want some professional ones. I will tell her I want abstact though, as i dont like photos of myself!! well who does.

dis LOL at him not wanting to check, I asked my MW and she said they dont check till 40 weeks. I was hoping they would check as it would be exciting if something was happening. I think she said it thins first right? and then opens, and I would assume you might lose your plug then. If your hubby changes his mind tell him Im coming over too :rofl::rofl::rofl:

care for baby shots I was told they prefer to shoot in the first 14 days, as thats when babies are most sleepy and you can put them where you need them!! just a thought to not wait too long.

and I didnt know that about the acupuncture, I will ask her next time I see her! yikes, but I guess its all in preperation for the labour :haha:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah just noticed, 50 days left for you! Eeek what a milestone day!!! Congrats!


----------



## sarahincanada

wow I didnt notice that! cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I am officially one month away from my estimated twin due date! Excited and nervous all at the same time - still so much to do!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh thats so exciting Mrs. Bear - can't wait to see those cute little baby pictures!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to post now that I'm back in town. I've been reading and stalking while I was away :) We had a lovely vacation but I'm glad to be home. This week is sure to be a crazy one with the kids starting school tomorrow. Once I get everything back on track around the house I'm sure I'll be on more often. I must admit I am miserable now. I have NO energy and I'm getting very large. My neck and back hurt alot, can't find a good sleeping position. I guess I'm just pregnant lol. Anyways, here's to the home stretch. There are so many of you getting REALLY close now!!! So exciting!!! ((hugs))


----------



## urchin

Hey Klein good to see you - glad you had a good holiday.
Yes, it is certainly all getting uncomfortable now ... sleeping is not easy, sitting is the same, and standing isn't much fun either!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Welcome back Klein! Glad you had a great vacation! Unfortunately this uncomfortable thing only gets worse!!

I did the decals on Saturday. I'm very particular about things like decor and DH steps into "assistant" mode so I won't flip out on him if something goes wrong. So I was putting them up and he was the "hand me this" guy. He was also gripping me tightly while I was on the ladder for the tall pieces. It was a lot of work and my legs swelled up beyond belief....they actually changed colour and got very red, you could see the blood pooling in my legs and feet. Took over 8 hours of me being on my feet and going up and down a ladder.... but here's a picture of the feature wall.

Hopefully will have the pictures of the nursery completed posted before the end of this week!
 



Attached Files:







20120818_193234.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 3


----------



## urchin

That looks fab Dis :thumbup:

My legs don't change colour, but the swelling is alarming - luckily they go down over night, otherwise I might be truly worried


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-Great job you and your 'assistant' did on the wall! Can't wait to see the finished pics of the room. 

Washing the cribset as I type! I need to pick up some waterproof mattress liners and then it'll be ready to put on the crib! All the painting in there is done. It's slowly coming along.

Both kiddo's did well when I dropped them off this morning, whew! Went to the chiro and my neck feels a little looser. Maybe I'll be able to sleep better. 

I've been having PICA cravings. The only thing I've actually ate from my cravings is ice. I have an appt w a blood specialist tomorrow. I'm supposed to be taking iron pills but I've had iron IV's before and I'd prefer to have them verses the pills if at all possible. Hope that they will give me some much needed energy. 

Anyone else having any PICA cravings???

Also, I've been having Braxton Hicks when I walk around or try to do anything. When I was at the beach and hauling around a little of the beach gear I'd have them too. I'm going to mention them to the doc when I go on Wednesday. Due to my lack of energy I usually just sit or lay around the house all day everyday :( If I felt like I could be up and moving around energy wise I think I'd have a problem with all the contractions. They don't hurt, sometimes my lower back hurts but how do you know if that's just typical back pain or pain w contractions?!?!

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Care76

MrsB, a month! Time is flying, isn't it? When does your DH return? You must be missing him so much. I find I am more needy and clingy with mine these days.

Wow Dis, the wall looks awesome! 

Klein, no I haven't had any pica cravings (thankfully). I feel for you. Mine is mostly ice cream, lol. It could be because I am sick and have a sore throat so it feels good, but ice cream is definitely not a pica craving. Unless it was dirt flavoured I guess. 

I also don't think I have had any braxton hicks. Sometimes my uterus is sore or my muscles around it, bt it feels different. Like maybe the weight of my belly or the fact that Declan is so strong with his movements sometimes I think he is going to rip apart my muscles. That could be making things sore and tight. But I have also heard of women having them and not knowing until the doctor tells them. So maybe I have had them...

Yesterday my mom came over early and we started stripping the dresser/change table for Declan's room. I should say she did it. I helped get things ready and I fetched things etc, but I didn't do anything with the stripping. The fumes are not good, so I kept 10-30 feet away (we were outside and I could still smell it). She then got one coat of stain on it. This dresser used to be my DHs dresser when he was young. We were going to get a new one or use other dressers we have, but this seemed appropriate. 

I don't even have the paint picked yet for the stripe in the nursery I want. I have the brown paint for the brown stripes, but not the shade of blue I want. I want the 6-8" stripe (blue) to go around the top of the walls horizontally (about 1 1/2' from the top) and two smaller (maybe 3") brown stripes on either side where you can see about an inch or so of the background wall colour (a lime green colour called Key Lime Pie). I am not sure if this makes sense to any of you. I have the vision in my head, but no picture to go by. I can come up with creative ideas, but my mom is the one who is good with her hands for stuff like this. So she will be doing most of the actual painting part. She is fast and makes it look so easy. I hate painting as I always get it everywhere and it takes me so much longer. 

I also have Declan's hospital bag packed, so that is off my list. I don't have mine even started yet as I am still getting things I need. I hope to have everything packed before 34 weeks. It is getting exciting!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care - Last I heard DH should be back early next week :happydance:

Had appt yesterday

Boy measures 5lb 3oz and is lying sideways across bottom with head on right. HB was in 150s

Girl measures 4lb 13oz and is lying sideways across top with head on left. HB was in 160s. 

No real good scan pics this time. It is like they are playing twister, they are on top of each other so much. In one pic of the girl's profile you see her brother's spine like a hill in the background. Odds of them turning down at this point is pretty small, but since I've always anticipated a c-section I wasn't shocked or upset by that news. C-section will most likely be set between 9/20 and 9/26. Going to wait til DH is back to see what works best with his work before deciding on anything. Dr suggested a Friday.


----------



## urchin

It's so close now isn't it?
Very soon we are going to have our very own babies :cloud9:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I've definitely had a lot of BH contractions. They are the worst if I'm walking about, but for the last week or so I've been getting them every night when I lie down to go to sleep....


----------



## Teta81

Hey ladies! :hi: I have been missing but trying to catch up when I can. Things are always so busy at the end of the summer trying to fit everything in. I can't believe how close we are getting! Im so excited for everyone, as for myself I think Im in major denial because it hasn't sunk in yet. I really haven't done anything to prepare. I think since I have a nursery, all of the baby things, don't know the sex, etc it is easy to stay in denial :haha:All of my friends with due dates around our time who are having c/s have their dates set. Which makes it all so real!! 

I finally convinced my OB to send me to the high risk doctors since I was measuring small with the tape measure (I did with DD too, and it was nothing). Turns out the baby is actually measuring BIG. 4 lbs 4 oz and 90th percentile as of 2 weeks ago. I find it hard to believe since DD was 6 lbs 13 oz at birth, but we will see!!! They will do another ultrasound at 36 weeks to check. I can't believe thats only a month away! How crazy. These last few weeks are going to fly by. We are going to Disneyworld in 2 weeks (Im crazy, I know) and by the time we get back it will practically be here. all of the IVF stuff seems like a year ago but at the same time it all flew by!

Heres my latest pic taken today. I tried to make it exactly the same as the last one so that it was better to compare. I have gained 22 lbs so far and its very obvious!:sick: But the baby is obviously thriving so I can't complain!

Enjoy the last few weeks of summer!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0704.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teta - I get exhausted just making a quick trip to the grocery, Disney would put me in a coma :rofl:. I admire your stamina :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

You're a brave lady Teta!
I don't think i could even consider a theme park right now - a 5 minute walk wears me out!

:dance: LAST DAY AT WORK TODAY :dance:


----------



## sienna1

Hi everyone! So happy that everyone continues to thrive and happily anticipate the beginning of something as special as becoming parents.

Urchin- That is awesome that it's your last day at work.

Dis - I've started having BH contractions. For some reason I didn't believe they were real before.

Teta- I second what everyone's saying. You have to be so patient to wait in all those lines. It'll be worth it, your daughter will be ecstatic.

MrsBear- Yay, your DH is returning soon. September is close!

Klein - No PICA cravings for me, actually never had cravings except for a crazy citrus phase early on (grapefruit for dinner).

AFM, have finally started thinking of the nursery and baby gear. Dis, your wall looks cool. Unfortunately we aren't happy with our first attempt at a color. We picked a blue color for the nursery (he wanted it lighter than I did but I OKed it), I went away for the weekend while he had painters do a few rooms in the house. He sent me a picture of it and promised it would darken up. But I got back yesterday and it's a disaster. It's an awful shade of blue, we're going to have to repaint it!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B-So great your hubby will be home soon. I know your thrilled. 

Urch-Whoo hoo for last day at work!!! That's awesome.

Sienna-That stinks about the paint. I'm sure your disappointed. Maybe you can get away with less coats since it's in the same color sceme, hopefully. 

Teta-Wow, your wonderwoman! Have fun at Disney. Maybe it'll be cool there for you. The heat is the devil now days for me! Love your pretty bump pic. You look amazing. Are you super sure you gained 22 lbs??? If so, it looks very good on you :)

AFM-I ended up calling the doc Tuesday night. I was having contractions with lower back pain and was having 6 an hour. The doc called me back and told me he'd check me the next day (I already had an appt for that day at 10:30) So...cervix is closed and thick and long so all is good. He did say that since it's my 3rd pregnancy that my uterus is stretched out already and I'll feel more 'braxton hicks' this go around. So that's a good enough answer for me I guess. He said baby's head is down, I figured cause I can tell where the hiccups are coming from lol. It'll probably flip and flop til delivery time but maybe it'll end up back head down! 4D u/s scheduled for next Friday. Can't wait to see my LO's face, hope it cooperates!

I started my iron IV's today. I have to take 9 more days of the IV's. First one went well so ready to get them going so hopefully I will feel better! 

Put the cribset on the crib last night. Going to meet with my friend who is giving me my shower later today to pick out colors etc. Umm..that's about it. trying to settle back down in the school routine. I should be cleaning my house...key word being 'should'.


----------



## urchin

sienna1 said:


> AFM, have finally started thinking of the nursery and baby gear. Dis, your wall looks cool. Unfortunately we aren't happy with our first attempt at a color. We picked a blue color for the nursery (he wanted it lighter than I did but I OKed it), I went away for the weekend while he had painters do a few rooms in the house. He sent me a picture of it and promised it would darken up. But I got back yesterday and it's a disaster. It's an awful shade of blue, we're going to have to repaint it!!

Booo for the repainting - but better to get it right than cringe every time you look at it (well, that would be my theory anyway!)




kleinfor3 said:


> AFM-I ended up calling the doc Tuesday night. I was having contractions with lower back pain and was having 6 an hour. The doc called me back and told me he'd check me the next day (I already had an appt for that day at 10:30) So...cervix is closed and thick and long so all is good. He did say that since it's my 3rd pregnancy that my uterus is stretched out already and I'll feel more 'braxton hicks' this go around. So that's a good enough answer for me I guess. He said baby's head is down, I figured cause I can tell where the hiccups are coming from lol. It'll probably flip and flop til delivery time but maybe it'll end up back head down! 4D u/s scheduled for next Friday. Can't wait to see my LO's face, hope it cooperates!
> .

glad to hear the contractions aren't heralding anything sinister hon ... so many things are worrying, but it sounds like your cervix is doing its job well :thumbup:

AFM - work is over!
No more work for meeeeeeeee! :dance:

Just need to get the house Eenie-worthy in time for her arrival.
The plasterer has nearly finished the kitchen, just one wall left to do in the morning. Then, if we can get the walls dry over the weekend I can start painting next week :D Soon as that's done the new units can go in


----------



## Care76

MrsB, you must be SO happy to have DH back soon. Yay! 

Teta, you look great! I can't even begin to imagine going to Disney. I am trying to work and clean my room and I have to stop to breathe. My body is so tired, but yet I can't nap.

Urch, woohoo for no more work!!!! I have to say, I am jealous. I work from home and it is nice to be here, but I am so busy and no mat leave. You must be so relieved. 

Sienna, sorry about the paint. At least you have time. 

Klein, wow. How scary, but so glad everything is ok. So I have never been told about these IV iron sessions. How do they work and where do you do to get them? 

AFM, I am so tired lately. It doesn't help that I am sick, so my chest (which was getting hard to breathe anyway with baby pushing on everything) is incredibly heavy. It makes it hard to do simple tasks. Between my anemia and low blood pressure, I don't know how I don't pass out sometimes. 

I got a call from my midwife today and even though I have been taking iron my iron is even lower than it was before. She said not only should it have gone up from taking the iron, but that at this point it should start to rise on its own. So they said I have to go to a doctor for it as that is there protocol. It has to rise before I get full term. I can't even get in to see my doctor until Sept 4.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care- It's a blood specialist that I see. My iron would never pull up with the oral pills. It's something to do with the way that I don't absorb it. The IV's are safe after the first trimester. I get 10 of them. It takes about 45 min a day and I have to go into the office to get them. I do have to get restuck everyday but they use a tiny butterfly iv needle and it's not so bad. Do you know what your HB level is? Mine was a 9.3 on Monday. 
Last pregnancy it got down to a 4!!! I was told that if I didn't get it up ASAP that I could bleed to death in labour. It was a bit unnerving. Anyway, they gave me the option of a blood transfusion or IV's. I choose the IV's and I started feeling better days into the treatment which was great! 
I have BC/BS insurance and they wouldn't pay for the IV's unless my levels dropped below an 8. BUT b/c I can't pull it up with the pills, that was a loophole so they had to pay. You may have to check into that. I hope you get it straightened out. It can make you feel SO-OO bad!


----------



## Care76

Thanks for the info Klein. My levels were nothing like that number. It wasn't single digits. Maybe they measure it differently here. I don't know about insurance and if OHIP covers that. I don't even know if anybody around me does the iv. I am in the country. 

I am not sure what would happen if it doesn't rise, but my midwife almost made it sound like I would have to go back with my high risk OB. I hope not. I don't think it is anywhere as low as yours was.


----------



## urchin

Care76 said:


> AFM, I am so tired lately. It doesn't help that I am sick, so my chest (which was getting hard to breathe anyway with baby pushing on everything) is incredibly heavy. It makes it hard to do simple tasks. Between my anemia and low blood pressure, I don't know how I don't pass out sometimes.

Everything definitely gets squashed up in there - just when you think it isn't physically possible for your organs to fit in a space any smaller, baby grows a bit more



kleinfor3 said:


> Care- It's a blood specialist that I see. My iron would never pull up with the oral pills. It's something to do with the way that I don't absorb it. The IV's are safe after the first trimester. I get 10 of them. It takes about 45 min a day and I have to go into the office to get them. I do have to get restuck everyday but they use a tiny butterfly iv needle and it's not so bad. Do you know what your HB level is? Mine was a 9.3 on Monday.
> Last pregnancy it got down to a 4!!! I was told that if I didn't get it up ASAP that I could bleed to death in labour. It was a bit unnerving. Anyway, they gave me the option of a blood transfusion or IV's. I choose the IV's and I started feeling better days into the treatment which was great!
> I have BC/BS insurance and they wouldn't pay for the IV's unless my levels dropped below an 8. BUT b/c I can't pull it up with the pills, that was a loophole so they had to pay. You may have to check into that. I hope you get it straightened out. It can make you feel SO-OO bad!

That all sounds very scary klein - glad your health team is on the ball and sorting it out for you

AFM - FIRST NO WORK DAYYYYYYYYY!
and I'm soooo freakin happy :dance:

Got the plasterer in this morning finishing off the last wall - then this afternoon I have a scan and consultant appointment ... where we will be discussing c-sections. I'm really hoping not to have to have a battle with him - will let you all know how it goes x


----------



## marie44

Hi everyone - a lot going on here!
Teta - you & baby look great. Be careful with all of the walking, don't overdo it. My sister took her son to the zoo at 37 weeks and did a lot of walking & went into labor that night. All was fine bc she was close to home but make sure you take lots of breaks.
Glad all is fine Klein & so happy work is over Urch!
AFM - the babies are measuring 1lb 12oz & 1lb 10 oz which is right on track. I'm told my iron is low too. I am taking so many vitamins, it's crazy & not sure it even helps.


----------



## urchin

News from today:
Eenie is measuring at 5.5lbs and was wriggling like a good 'un - but they found excess amniotic fluid so I have to have further tests

Now, it could just be that she was lying oddly and making a big pool in one place (she was kinda diagonal transverse) but it could also be GD, a virus, or rarely a sign of an abnormality

So, it's GT for me next friday and another scan the friday after


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well!

Teta - looking great! I agree with everyone saying WOW to Disneyworld! I can't even imagine trying to do that!

Urchin - wow, that's quite the big baby you've already got there! My guess is likely GD, since you had sugar in your urine earlier. I wouldn't worry about anything else being too serious... may mean you get lucky with baby being taken out earlier though! 

I wish my OB did scans to tell me how big baby was :( I'd also love to be induced a little early. I keep having bad/ scary labour dreams that are traumatizing me. Last night I dreamt I was in pain and all of a sudden baby's legs popped out of my woo-ha. DH and I frantically pushed them back in and called the hospital, and they said that that's dangerous and we could have squashed the cord so we had to rush to the hospital. When we got there, the nurse laid a blanket down on the waiting room floor and delivered the baby right there in front of everyone and I was a bleeding mess, and she took baby away, but in the entire dream I never found out if baby was ok... it was def a weird dream, but not the first weird/ scary one I've had.

Nursery pics are up in my journal :) I looooove going in the room and staring at it :)


----------



## urchin

I'm not big worried Dis - I think the serious causes are pretty rare, so I'm not wasting time stressing about them :thumbup:

That sounds like a horrid freaky dream ... just shows how our subconscious contrives to cause us the maximum stress, even when we are keeping as calm as possible during the day!


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-I hope it goes up without any issues!

Marie-So glad everything looks good! 

Urch-So crazy that your baby is already 5 lbs! That's amazing. Try not to stress about the fluid. Sounds like it can be many things. I'm sure it will check out to be fine. They sound like they are on top of it and giving you the scans you need. Hope that means more u/s's. I know you don't get tired of seeing her!!!

Dis-Traumatic labour dreams are the worst. I haven't had any this go round but it's a little early. I'm sure the crazy dreams will be starting in a few weeks as I think about it more! 

AFM-Nothing much new with me. Enjoying resting this weekend. Seems like all week I've been a TAXI driver for my kiddo's and been running around crazy! Hope everyone has a great rest of their weekend!


----------



## urchin

Don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing her (except possibly during the sulky teenage years!)

Sounds like a rest is a good plan Klein - rushing around sure takes it out of you!

I will be prepping the bathroom for painting today, but all done at a leisurely pace: do a bit, sit a bit, do a bit, sit a bit.
Yesterday it was my Ungodly Son's 2nd birthday party and I came home exhausted ... but it was so much fun, especially as this little boy wasn't meant to make it to his first birthday. Big Up wee Harry! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! my family is here visiting for 2 weeks so Im not online much. Been out and about with them but I find I get very tired very quickly. Bump has been growing and it gets really sore at the top when I sit down a lot, lying down relieves it. I think I will be trying to lie down most of the next month!!

Did a quick read of the last page, Urchin how often are you getting scans? we dont get any after 20 weeks, I think thats insane. I wouldnt know if anything was wrong, I suppose they feel if you dont have symptoms you are ok, but that scares me :cry: Dis/Care you havent had anything from 20 weeks right?

I had a maternity shoot today, will see the photos in a few weeks. It was an add on to the newborn shoot we have booked. it was weird to think next time we are back there will be with bub :cloud9:

so I have 6 weeks to go, but 5 weeks till I want to try the acupuncture induction :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Morning Sarah - maternity shoot sounds fab, will you share the pics?
I've been scanned every 3 weeks from 28 weeks because of my fibroid, but lat time I went they booked me back in 2 weeks due to the raised fluid levels.

They don't routinely scan over here after 20 weeks either - it's only if there is something they want to keep an eye on. It must be very hard to go through half of your pregnancy with no peeks at baby, think I would have booked a couple of extra private scans if I'd been in that position :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, can't wait to see the pics! 

I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks either (other than my 3D ones) and it makes me nervous. I keep reading scary third tri posts about kick counting and the things that can go wrong, and I get extremely worried. I think I'm just as worried now as I was in first tri - so much can happen that can be devastating....


----------



## Care76

Sarah, I am trying not to stress about the no scan thing. I haven't had one since about 22 weeks as it was recommended not to do recreational scanning. I feel him all the time though and I just have to pray and be positive that he is healthy and everything will be ok. 

Yay for maternity photos! I love looking at them. My mom is pushing us to get them, so we will see. I am waiting to hear back. I am starting to get stretch marks and I won't do it if they are noticeable. Right now they aren't, but they literally popped up over night. 

AFM, I am on some rest right now. Been having a lot of very bad pain in my hips. My right is extremely painful and goes from my groin, around my hip and goes up and down my back and thigh. Lifting my left hurts a bit, but lifting my right even a few inches is horribly painful. Right now I have to wrap my hips together and try to keep them together and stabilized, and we are hoping for it to heal some. I may have to go for physio. With that and the sciatica it is pretty hard to do much of anything. I just pray it goes away after delivery so I can take proper care of my little man.


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-So horrible your hips are hurting. My shoulders have been killing me. I've been using the over the counter pain patches (sorta like icy hot but in a patch) across my shoulders. I intend to tell the chiro tomorrow when I go and see if he has any suggestions. Good luck, I hope you find a solution. 

I haven't had any scans since my 20 week either. I did schedule a private 4D one for this Friday though. I am super excited about it. We also have our maternity shoot scheduled for Friday, if it storms here we'll do it on Monday. I've got one of my BF's that happens to be a photograher that's doing them. We trade out sessions with each other. I come up with what I want and email her and she does them lol. Works out nicely. Then I get to edit my pics however I want to. I'm doing some cute/funny pics and some more serious pics. I figure my kids are so much older, funny and cute...they'll enjoy that! I hope they enjoy it...you'd think the kiddo's would be used to a camera in their faces but they seem to just be annoyed with taking pics....unless it's my DD and she's doing her gymnastics tricks or something and my DS would rather have a serious no smiling pic taken himself with a mirror and a cell phone for facebook! Ugh, teens. lol

Anyway...trying to clean the house today. Atleast the bathrooms and kitchen. Kids rooms are ok and the house needs a vacuuming and dusting...maybe tomorrow (sighs hopefully). 

Urch, hows the painting the bathroom going. I'm just so jealous of the energy you and teta and anyone else has b/c I'm pooped...all the dang time. 

Sarah-I can't believe you have 6 weeks left. Man, I need to check the list on the front page. I'm sure there are several of you getting so so close!!! YAY!!!


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies, are you as sad as I am that the summer is over? But on the other hand I know we're looking forward towards the fall.

Care, that sounds very uncomfortable, hope it stabilizes for you. My friend suggested I take pregnancy pictures and reminded me that stretch marks (still waiting for them to pop up) can be airbrushed out!

Sarah, that is so close!!! 

AFM, I am joining most of you in the 3rd tri - 27 weeks today. My weight seems to have leveled off, I had avoided getting on the scale until today. I'm up 18 lbs, which is the same as 4 weeks ago. Everything seems good with the baby, we had a detailed follow-up ultrasound last Friday. Even though it was borderline at the 20 week scan, they wanted to check that a kidney issue resolved. So happy to know it's normal. The estimate for the baby was 2lbs6oz, which is on the bigger side (she said 85th percentile in weight).


----------



## urchin

Care, that sounds horrid - I hope you find some relief soon :hugs:

Klein - all I managed today was to paint the woodwork with primer ... there's still a patch of plaster that's wet, so I can't start the walls yet :(


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wish I had an estimate with how big baby is!

Since I'm still throwing up at least once a day, at 33 weeks, I worry if bubs is getting enough. My weight gain seems sufficient though... 18 pounds at my last check up (32 weeks). Seems to be packing on faster now though, everytime I go back I'm up about so much more. I was only up to 11 pounds at 28 weeks.... jumped to 15 at 30, and 18 at 32.

Sorry you're so uncomfortable Care! For me its mainly my feet. Speaking of which, DH just brought me lunch at work (he works close by so drops off lunch for me most days), but also suprised me with a foot massager to keep under me desk. Have it on right now, its lovely and making being at work so wonderful!!

50 days left for me! Considering we start at somehwere close to 280, that makes me feel unbelievable!!


----------



## urchin

Plaster STILL wet, so I guess it's woodwork I'm painting again today ... getting down to paint the bath panel is really tricky, bump is much too big for bending or squatting


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh dear I can only imagine! I remember how hard the bottom areas of the decals were.... can't imagine painting!!


----------



## marie44

Dis - i can't believe you are still throwing up. Don't worry about the baby, my dr says you will starve before the baby does. They only need the equivalent of 8oz of milk a day.

Urch - can't imagine painting right now. I'm glad the babies room is already pink & white but there is still so much to do.

Sienna - this is the one time i'm glad the summer is flying. The further along i get, the safer it is so i'm enjoying time flying. I don't feel like i've really embraced pregnancy the way i should. I need to get out more and show off the bump instead of staying in all the time. Life will change forever and i will miss just picking up & going.

Hope everyone else is doing good as due dates are approaching!


----------



## urchin

I would love not to be painting - but there is so much to do, and it won't do itself ... and yes, it is very awkward with a great big huge bump in the way!

Due dates all very close now - it's so very nearly September already!


----------



## Care76

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if any of you have been looking into which bottles to use? You guys probably think I am nuts, but I am not getting plastic as even the BPA free ones use BPS and it could be just as bad or worse (I predict it will be many years before it gets banned as well). So glass or silicone are the two options left. I am going with glass because I don't know much on silicone. Some labels label it as natural, but beware because SILICON is natural, and SILICONE (which is what it used) is man made. But most nipples are silicone. I can't find a lot on it. the only alternative is rubber or latex and lots of babies have issues with those. Sarah, I thought maybe your DH had an opinion on this? I obviously plan to breast feed, but I will be pumping as well so my DH and mom can also feed the baby.


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-I hear you about the painting not doing itself. I still haven't vacuumed or dusted...guess what, it's still sitting here waiting on me lol. 

Dis-I can't believe your still throwing up either. I feel so sorry for you. That's awful. Your weight seems good to me. I'm up 18 pounds right now. It's been going up faster this last month or so. 

I got a birthing ball to use at home yesterday. I'm going to get on it and see if it helps with lower back pain like everyone says...maybe it will. Something to do with sitting up straight. Plus, I need to feel comfortable balancing on it lol. 

I'm super excited about our 4D ultrasound today. The nurse said to bring a VHS...yes that's right a VHS. I went to Wal-Mart and asked for a VHS and the guy laughed at me...I didn't find it too funny. I think he figured it out by my facial expression. Anyway, I called the doc back and asked the nurse, are you sure a VHS??? She said yes and I told her that Wal-Mart didn't sell them anymore. She told me to try Dollar General. I called them and they have them for sale. I also had to call my mom and see if she had a VCR to play it on. The kids are going to want to see it today and we won't have a chance to get it copied over yet. IT'S CRAZY. A VHS. I HAD 3D'S DONE WITH DD AND THAT WAS 7 YEARS AGO...THEY WERE ON A CD THEN. PEOPLE CAN'T WE GET WITH THE TIMES ALREADY LOL. 

Hope I get some pics to post later today :)


----------



## sarahincanada

klein :rofl: VHS???!!!!! are you serious!!! Im old enough to remember using them, but havent seen one in 10, 20 years!! you gotta tell us if the scanning machine looks like a big spaceship :rofl:

care we havent looked at bottles too much as I really hope to breastfeed and want to establish that for a month before a bottle, so figured we had time! but we should look into it. I know we were looking at glass bottles before. As for the nipple I think we will have to just use it, at least we are eliminating most of the chemical stuff. hey whats your birth plan, do you plan to have an epidural? I just ask as you are quite natural in your thinking. We did the hypnobirthing class for relaxing tools but Ive always thought I would take any meds.

Im 35 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance: I feel so unorganized though. Just had family here for 2 weeks and a rush work job that we had to take on as it was good money which will take another week to finish. I havent packed my hospital bag or read much of my baby books. Im sure it will all go ok I just want to feel more organized.

went for a scan yesterday as MW wasnt sure if bubs head was down. she thought it was but then she heard the heartbeat stronger in a different area that made her think he could be in a weird spot. I was so happy as Ive only had 3 official scans. Anyway he IS head down, and I saw him drinking the amnotic fluid, his lil chin was going up and down :cloud9: the measurements predict he is 6 lbs 4 :wacko::dohh: LOL but I think its probably as he will be a tall baby (Im 5'10 and hubby 6') and so that throws it off as its just based on an average from measurements. or perhaps thats correct and I will be giving birth to a 9 pounder :haha:


----------



## urchin

lol Klein - could've been worse, she could've sent you to buy a Betamax!

I went for another scan today to check fluid levels - and the nurse found that they are slightly elevated still, but she said she has seen much much higher. Next scan in a week's time to check they aren't increasing

Eenie is still transverse, looks like my little girlie doesn't fancy a straight up-and-down orientation ... wonder where she gets that from? :rofl:


----------



## Care76

VHS, wow, I can't believe it. I am surprised the 4D machine even has the rca hook ups?! I guess I am used to everything hdmi.

LOL, Urch. She knows where she wants to be!

Sarah, I know for a fact that my mom and DH intend to be able to feed the baby so I need bottles. Especially if the SPD doesn't get better after labour, I may need help. Last night was so painful and I was thinking OMG, how could I even look after my precious little man when I can barely move. I know you just do what you have to, but it has certainly got me thinking. 

We have most of our birth plan finished, but there are a few things I haven't figured out yet (the one I was using had so many options). I always planned a natural birth, but my DH is really pushing for me to get and epidural. He doesn't understand after all the pain I have been through in my life, why I would choose to have pain. I am open to intervention though. More open than I ever was before. Right now I honestly can't imagine being in any position where pushing doesn't severely hurt my hip. But if I have something to help with the pain I have also read you can do more damage by not feeling as much and separating and tearing it more. I am planning to just wait and see how things progress. 

My midwives tell me there isn't much I can do for the SPD. Some things may help a bit with the pain that is actually related to it like sciatica (I didn't know my sciatica was probably a symptom of this, my hip wasn't severe then just really uncomfortable so I never knew it wasn't just normal pregnancy separation) and muscle pain. And they say there is no way to know if it will go away after delivery or get worse. It gets better more often than it gets worse. So my goal is to be as careful as possible (which is pretty easy since most things are very painful if not excruciating) and hope it gets better as opposed to worse. I really think it will be better. 

I have most things we need. I just need to buy a few things for my bag for the hospital and I will be set. Still haven't finished his room, but he won't be in there at first anyway. This little guy seems to have hiccups quite often, do you all feel them daily as well? It is a weird feeling. Kind of makes me smile. He has them right now. :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-still laughing about your spaceship comment! 

Urch-Glad the fluid wasn't too high! 

Care-If you don't mind will you post your birth plan here. I'd like to see one. I'm thinking I will do one this time around. If I'm not induced (hoping not to be) then I want to try for a natural/water birth at the hospital. If I have to do another induction I know I will crack for an epi...induction too me was horrible. Hiccups-mine gets them 2-4 times a day. I tell DH everytime it gets them...I don't know why but I say 'your baby has the hiccups again!' like he can do something about it or something lol...

Come to find out the cd burner on the u/s maching was broken so the VHS was their means of backup! Which made me feel better lol. They were nice enough to say to call them in a week or so when it's fixed and they'll run a copy on a CD for me. 

I really needed this scan to connect with my LO, I think since we are team yellow I needed the boost. It's amazing how incredible the scan was. I'm so pleased. They printed me 42 pictures off! There are some more at this link on the pregnant after a loss thread. I'd repost here but my computer is sososo slow...my internet stinks. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/901096-november-rainbow-babies-140.html#post20916633

Baby is head down but I know this could change anytime...weighs about 3 lbs 8 oz and is measuring 5 days ahead which is what its measured from the start so that's good. She asked me the kids weights and DS was 6lbs 10 oz and DD was 7lbs 2 oz. She said she thought this one would be bigger than that. I just wonder how much bigger it'll be?!? 

Anyone know how much weight they put on starting at 30 weeks or so?

My LO looks like it's daddy. Any guesses on boy or girl???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0928.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## urchin

wow - that's an incredibly clear picture klein ... and what a scrummy little face!

no idea about the gender, I am rubbish at guessing ... but will stick my 2p on GIRL :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks Urchin! Got you down for girl :)

So I did get on this exercise ball and stretched my back out. It felt lovely! Apparently it's a big hit with DH & DD too lol. It's the new living room toy. 

I'm 90% sure this baby has moved since the exercise ball. I laid down to take a nap and when I awoke...hiccups were in a different place and it feels, well, different. I'm waiting to see where the kicks and everything are coming from since the move.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow klein those are clear scans :thumbup: so cute! I am going to guess girl too, although at first I was thinking boy but changed my mind. you are so good staying on team yellow!

care I definitely want to hubby to be able to bottle feed too, but I keep reading to give it about a month to establish the breast first. But if you are in pain you might want to do quicker and some babies are fine with either. The medela system has a nipple thats suppose to mimic the breast, not sure if its all marketing or not.

Im very afraid of the epidural :cry: with my hubby its the opposite, we did the hypnobirthing course (as I wanted some tools to try and help my labour, wasnt going into it thinking I wanted a natural birth) and he got brainwashed into thinking I could do a natural birth :dohh::haha: I am keeping an open mind and obviously we all want whatever is best for ours babies. I have heard that some people who do natural are so exhausted if its a long labour then they cant push like they are supposed to and that can be dangerous. My sister had a narcotic that took the edge off and didnt get an epi, but Ive heard you can only have that earlier in labour as it can make the baby drowsy. So many decisions! I think we need to remain open and see what happens, as our labour can be so different to what we expect. 

One thing is I really want to avoid an induction, so Im definitely going to start acupuncture as soon as MW allows me to try and get things going naturally.

I keep reading about hiccups and was thinking Id never noticed them. Then yesterday I noticed a sensation I hadnt really noticed before, a 'twinge' that had a rhythm to it and kept going (hard to describe) so I suppose that could have been hiccups? how did you know thats what it was?

so does anyone know anything about 'dropping'? yesterday I woke up and thought whoa my bump has grown. then I was having some shooting pains in my cervix area and googled it, and people said they got that when their baby had dropped. so then I looked again at bump and I think the growth is actually that its dropped a bit and theres more in the middle.

also I think Im having another scan called a biophysical profile at 38 weeks due to my age, its where they check bubs breathing and check the placenta etc is working. I was quite pleased about that as MW kept mentioning my age and risks but I didnt feel like there was an extra monitoring so it seemed cruel she would mention it but then nothing is checked. for younger people they wouldnt do until about 41 weeks. so theres only 3 weeks to go for that :happydance:


----------



## urchin

I felt hiccups for the first time yesterday too Sarah :thumbup:
I think with the anterior placenta there's a lot I don't feel (sometimes my belly is moving like crazy, but I can't feel a thing) so I think maybe it's unusual for her to line her hiccuping bits up with a bit that I can feel ????

I quite fancy a birthing ball Klein, even though I won't be labouring ... but I'm finding my sofa particularly uncomfortable now, which is a right pain


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi ladies - thought I'd check in.

No hiccups that I have noticed - though the babies have been very squirmy the past few days. At last measurements on 8/20 the boy was 5lb 3oz and the girl was 4lb 13oz. I am having weekly biophysical profiles now but no measurements since the 20th. I start non-stress test monitoring twice a week starting next week.

I will say that even though I have had lots of scans the worries are still there. One day I know they are ok but a couple days later I have all the same worries that the rest of you have. Don't know how I would stand it with no scans.

The c-section is scheduled for Sept 18 (unless they decide to come early on their own). As of Aug 28th, Boy was breach and girl was transverse - both heads were together to the left of the belly button (I have a very lopsided bump these days :haha:). I think one or both have moved since then though. You would think they would run out of room to flip over but they still manage to do it.

Sleeping is super uncomfortable these days so up every hour or so and tired most all of the time. DH got back last weekend but has been working a lot so we have been trying to get as much done as we can this weekend to be as ready as possible for when they arrive. Nursery still a mess but it is getting better.

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well. Care - hope things ease up on you soon and clear up after delivery :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Klein - i was thinking boy at first, then girl like sarah but i'll stick with my first instinct & guess boy. So cute!

Sarah - sounds like you've discussed everything about the birth plan. That's really all you can do. Things can change in the delivery room and there are so many decisions to make, it is crazy.

Mrs.bear - so excited the babies weights are so perfect. That should ease your mind a lot. Also, everything should be fully developed now even lungs so its just a waiting game. 

Care - feel better :) sounds painful


----------



## kleinfor3

My back and stomach are killing me. I sent DH to the store for over the counter pain patches. Now I'm in the bath trying to manage the pain. I'm feeling for contractions. I hurt!!! I'm waiting to see when or if I'm contracting and what I should do if I am.


----------



## kleinfor3

Maybe it's a UTI and my kidneys hurting??? It's so hard to tell the difference in these things now that I'm pregnant...maybe I've pulled muscles in my back or something?? Omg so frustrated. I need one of those dang monitors for contractions! I'd feel so stupid going to the hospital over nothing. I'm such a worrier!


----------



## urchin

klein, if you're worried go to the hospital - it's what they're for!
honestly, they would much rather see 10 women where nothing is wrong, than miss one woman where something is :hugs:

MrsB - my gosh, you're awful close now! 2 weeks til you get to meet your little 'uns :cloud9: Don't forget pictures for us!

AFM I've got a week of appointments ahead:
GTT tomorrow
midwife wednesday
scan & antenatal Friday

They seem to be scanning me weekly now because of the excess fluid - think they are just keeping an eye to make sure it doesn't increase any more.
I should also get my c-section date on Friday - will be so nice to know when I am aiming for

Until then I am keeping very very busy:
Yesterday I met up with a friend and her gorgeous little boy
Today I have finished painting the bathroom and then am off to meet up with another friend who has also started her maternity leave. She is my Amazing Coincidence friend; I met her when I was in hospital 2 years ago for my fibroid op - she was in the next bed to me having the same surgery. Through chatting we discovered that we have a friend in common. Fast forward to 2012 and we are both pregnant and due to give birth within a couple of weeks of each other!

Thursday the new cooker gets delivered, so that will be a day of waiting at home - the time slot is 7am-7pm ... hoping it comes early!

Then on Saturday the kitchen fitter starts putting the kitchen in :dance:
I will feel so much happier when I have a fully functioning kitchen again :D


----------



## marie44

Urch - you sound super busy! You'll feel better when the house is ready & you can relax.
Klein - i never had a uti but i know they are dangerous late in pregnancy if left untreated so make sure to get medicine if that is what it is. Sounds painful, whatever it is.

So i may have some names picked out. I haven't brought it up to dh yet since he threw a fit a few months ago insisting he name one angela after his late aunt without me getting any kind of say. Every time he brings it up, i tell him i don't want to tslk about it. I'm thinking i will give into him & name one Angela Reese and one Cassidy Quinn. I'm letting it simmer a little longer before i tell dh because he's not a fan of changing your mind.


----------



## urchin

I will defo be able to relax once the house is in a fit state for a newborn to come home to ... but now we have the kitchen fitter coming saturday it's looking likely :thumbup:

let us know how the naming pans out Marie - it's a massive responsibility isn't it? picking a name for a human person x


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-You sound so busy, time is sure to fly with all of that going on. I know you'll be ready for your kitchen to be put back together. Plus, you'll rest easier knowing its done!
Wow, scheduling your section date is so exciting...I'm living thru all of you who are going earlier than me lol!

Mrs B- I am so excited for you!!!! I can't imagine being 2 weeks away from my date. I'm sure you have a range of emotions!!! So glad your DH is home and the 2 of you can finalize things together. Fill us in on everything. Will your family be able to be there after birth. Will DH be home any after? Are you putting the babies in your room or in the nursery? Anything else exciting you want to add lol?

Marie-I don't blame you, especially with my preggo brain I could totally see me agreeing to a name then changing my mind lol. It's horrible. I change my mind constantly. Better to let it sink in then tell him. It's so cool that you get to pick out 2 little girl names. Since we're team yellow, we have names picked out for each gender...I think I'm actually going to be sad that we don't get to use both names! I'm attached to them. I know that sounds crazy!

AFM-I ended up going to the local ER and they hooked me up to monitors, I was contracting and was in a horrible amount of pain. They send me home with a script for a UTI. Did nothing for my pain. I suffered all night last night and reached my breaking point for my pain. It was horrible. I called my doc (2 hrs away) They told me to come in and they'd try to figure out where the pain was coming from. So...we drove here and they said yes I was contracting. Cervix is closed. I have a major UTI infection. They are keeping me overnight for monitoring and have started an IV for the UTI. PLUS, I'M GETTING SOMETHING FOR PAIN. Which is great. I still haven't slept any today or last night but atleast the pain is gone and I am resting and not hurting nonstop. They feel like the contractions are from the UTI and they have decreased since the anti has been going in. So all is good :) On the down side I was supposed to do maternity pics today...had to cancel :(


----------



## sarahincanada

klein you poor thing :hugs: glad they are taking care of you and the pain has lessoned. why would the UTI cause contractions? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Klein - great scan pics, how adorable! Sorry you're in so much pain though and that you had to go back in. You'd think they would have taken care of you properly the first time you went in! Hopefully things get sorted out.

Sarah - great weight! Wow! Thats a lot of baby!!

Regarding the birthing ball, I spend at least a few hours of my working day sitting on a ball instead of my office chair. Its been great and my back pain has been minimal. Just wish I could have no nausea/ vomiting and I'd be having a great pregnancy....

Regarding bottles, we decided on the Tommee Tippee bottles. They seem great for switching easily between breast and bottle immediately... I've read great things about them!


----------



## urchin

Klein, that sounds truly awful - but glad they've got to the bottom of it now and are treating it (and giving you pain relief!)

Dis, I've been considering getting a birthing ball - even though I won't be labouring. I get to a certain time of night then I have to sit forward in my chair and kinda rock about ... I think a ball to bounce on might really help.

I had my GTT today - no idea how it went. Apparently, if I don't get a phone call by 5pm tomorrow I'm in the clear
I met a friend for sushi in town after and now I am absolutely exhausted ... I went into Lush and bought myself some bath bombs and plan to have a big soaky bath later :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

Klein - i'm so relieved they are treating the uti. I have to be on the lookout for that as it is more common in the 3rd trimester. You must be relieved you caught it early enough. 

Urch - bubble bath sounds so relaxing. I don't remember the last time i had one but it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## kleinfor3

Well. I'm staying another night in the hospital. More monitoring and antibiotics. Better safe than sorry but home sounds so good :( I miss dh and my kiddo's.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-I don't know how or why that a UTI causes contractions. It's a good question. The nurses and doctor agree that that was the problem though just w/o an explanation.


----------



## Care76

I have posted twice and it erased on me both times! Grrrrrrrrrr.

Klein, I am sorry you have to go through that. Was there any sign you had an UTI before the pain? and are your contractions braxton hicks or different? I pray you will both be pain free and doing ok. Let us know when you can how you are.

Oh, and I wasn't sure of the layout for a birth plan, so I googled a template and found one at The Bump. You just fill it in and print it. Easy. It is long though and has a bunch of questions I never thought of. 

Marie, those are lovely names. Your DH will be happy if you decide on those. 

Sarah, yes I was also told to not pump and BF only for a month. But most midwives and doctors are used to women who have that luxury because here we have a year off for mat leave. I have no time off being self employed and a business owner. I will have a bit of help, but some things others just can't do. I also took a new job to try and save up after being so far behind after IVF. So I will probably only take a week or two off from that. I really don't have a choice, I need to bottle feed earlier. :( 

Urch, FX they don't call you! I have to tell you I am jealous of all you are able to do. I can barely move sometimes and other times where my pain is down I try to do something and then I suffer for days. 

Dis, I like the Tommee Tippee bottles as well. They have a good name. But I can't find glass. They really need to get some glass ones here. 

AFM, I had to have my hemoglobin levels checked again and a bunch of other things to see why it was low. My midwife thought it was iron, and I know they checked it, but my doctor only had the hemoglobin test to go by and said he would check everything. So no matter what the baby has enough of everything, it is just me that is low. 

I have been taking it easy because 3 times I have found out that when I feel good and I can walk (even though I look silly with a crazy limp) if I do go out or do much of anything I pay for it. So just relaxing today after being in the car for a couple hours. 

Have any of you had cramping very low down? Feels like period cramps? I thought they were braxton hicks but I was told those are where your uterus tightens and it is all over. I can't feel my uterus tightening but it has always felt tight and hard. And these are just low down cramps. Sometimes I will get them often (like 6 or more in an hour) and then sometimes I hardly have them. They say braxton hicks will go away if you change positions or move around, but these don't. I was just curious to what they were and if any of you had experienced this. I don't want to call my midwife as it seems silly. This is the third day for them.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Klein - sorry you are still in the hospital but hopefully they can get a handle on things and give you some relief.

My family is local so they will be around. DH has family about 2 hours away. I got a twin pack n play to use as a bed in our room in the beginning but go back and forth about whether to use it or not. We will have to move some stuff out of our room to get it to fit and it will still be cramped. So may end up putting them straight into the nursery. Undecided :shrug:

Care - I haven't had those. Mine have been all over and I will occasionally have some lower back pain but both settle down if I rest a while. When in doubt I would go ahead and call. Better to feel silly than have something be going on.


----------



## sarahincanada

care from what I understand braxton hicks are mainly the uterus/bump tightening, nothing down below (just because I described the tightening to my MW but said I felt nothing down below and she said thats a classic BH). So i wonder if you are having regular contractions, I think you can have regular practice contractions leading up to the birth?? but I dont know for sure, best phone and ask especially if its the 3rd day. 

I just googled practice contractions and BH keeps coming up, so perhaps BH can be just tightening or tightening and period like cramps too. 

Ive only had some shooting pains in my cervix, which I was hoping things starting to happen.

yikes we are so close!


----------



## Care76

Maybe the BH can be either way. It must be that. They are not very painful, just mild. Sometimes they are a bit sharper, but still not too bad. 

I can't believe how close we are. Wow, it seemed like it would never come and then wham, it is right around the corner. 

MrsB you must be so EXCITED to meet your little ones!!!! 

Sarah, I have those shooting pains too occasionally, but I had them at times before being pregnant because I used to hope they were signs of being pregnant. I wonder what they are? 

Pretty much all I need now is a few things for my hospital bag. Declan's things are almost ready (except his room, but he won't be in there right away). I got rid of the cradle and pack and play we had last year, so I needed new ones. I got a great pack n play for a shower gift, which was awesome. It is this one here. I was going to use this as a bassinet in our room. But like MrsB, we don't have a ton of extra room in our bedroom so i thought it would be so big in there. My mom found a used one in like new condition from somebody, so she bought it. And a swing. They aren't really my taste, but hey they won't be used for long. Now we can have a bassinet upstairs in our room (and his crib in the nursery) and the pack n play downstairs for when I am working or cleaning up there and a swing upstairs in the family room and downstairs in the living room. So it works out well. 

I also got my car seat yesterday!!! I love it. My father in law bought it. He asked which one I wanted, and he ordered it for us!

Wow, I still don't feel prepared. I wish I could finish his room. It is so hard relying on others especially when I have this urge to get things ready and organized.

According to Web MD, my period like pains sound like BH. I guess it can be different for everybody. I had a friend who had such bad BH she went to the hospital thinking it was time. It wasn't. And this was her second child but she still couldn't tell them apart. So I guess it is always different.


----------



## sienna1

Klein, hope you feel better tomorrow and can go home! I'm sure you are relieved the uti is being taken care of.

Take 2 with the nursery color tomorrow.

I know there was sharing of the strollers earlier, but back then I wasn't ready to think of baby gear. Which one did you end up choosing?


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-The only symptoms I had was peeing more than normal-which i figured was just pregnancy related. The back pain was my kidneys. I did a google on that and confirmed that was the area that was hurting. The pain was constant and then it would peak and get worse during a contraction then go back to constant. I drove myself to the first ER, DS had company over and DH stayed with the kids...it was all I could do to lift my foot off of the gas and put it on the break it hurt in my back and lower stomach so bad :( So glad I got pain relief and IV meds...no telling how long I would of been hurting with oral antibiotics. 

The scary thing is I had an OB appt 1.5 weeks ago and they check my urine each visit. Nothing showed up. It must of got bad really quick. Scary thought. 

Care-So glad your getting everything. The carseat makes it sound so real. WOW! I will deff look for a birth plan online. I'll try to go thru all of the options and talk to my doc about it appt after next!

Mrs Bear-Your doing right by deciding later on where to put them. Sometimes no plan is the best plan. Plus, your ready to roll with the punches :) Sounds like you'll have enough arms for holding. I seem to think you'll be very busy though and we won't hear from you in a while....We'll all be going thru Mrs. B withdrawels :(

As for contractions/braxton hicks-This is my 3rd LO and apparently I can't judge Braxton Hicks from real contractions either! Sorry I can't offer any more advise!

They just monitored the baby and everything looks good no contractions all is good. I'm going to drag myself to the bathroom lol and take a pill for sleep. Hopefully next post will be from the comfort of my living room :) Thanks for all your thoughts and concerns :) Hope you all have a great evening


----------



## urchin

morning all!

no tightenings or cramps for me either ... just a whole lot of wriggling from Eenie-Beans.


My news is that I failed my GTT yesterday ... by 0.1.... nought point friggin one, I ask you!
So I'm off to see the diabetic nurse next week and the dietitian, and until then it's no sugar for me 
Am hoping that because I only just failed they won't be too strict with the carbs, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I was getting plenty of BH contractions a few weeks ago when I was really busy getting baby stuff done, but since then nothing.

I have had low down period-like pain though, but its always after I pee. Not sure why, and it lasts a couple minutes or longer...


----------



## kleinfor3

urch-Fingers crossed they are nice to you and your diet. 

So bored, they just came in and said it may be tomorrow before I come home :( that stinks! I just want to go home...whine...

Anyone doing anything interesting today they want to share?


----------



## urchin

errr depends on how low your 'interesting' threshold is klein!

I have been and ordered a kitchen sink and picked out some taps ... and been to see my midwife - who agrees with me that neither the fluid nor the GTT results are nothing to worry about.
She took my BP when we were talking about it and said 'you're really not at all worried are you?' :rofl:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I feel like a bad mom :(

Had my regular bi-weekly appointment today, and I dropped FOUR POUNDS from my last appointment 2 weeks ago! I feel like I'm not wokring hard enough at eating and keeping food down for him :(

Anyone else lose weight? I'm only up 14 pounds now....


----------



## sarahincanada

dis Ive read that a lot of people dont gain or actually lose weight in the last part of the 3rd trimester.

Im kinda maintaining, but I find I cant eat much as I get so full and my heartburn is terrible.

dont worry, if they can grow all the important organs with us throwing up the first 3 months they will be fine now. they are only really gaining weight and they can take that from fat storage....I have a lot of that! if you are technically underweight the doctors might have a concern but I dont think you are?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Nope! Definitely not underweight!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis - I agree with Sarah, I think you are fine. I haven't gained much in third tri at all (if anything). They want to see the gain in the 2nd tri. Right now babies are just adding weight and they will take that from us whether we gain anything or not. As long as you aren't starving yourself or dieting you should be fine. The baby will get what it needs


----------



## sarahincanada

so tonight I had my first 'hmmmmm' moment but I dont think it was anything. I was sitting and I felt down there on my jogging bottoms area and it was all wet. it wasnt loads, say a stretched hand in size, of wet. I asked my hubby feel it and he said 'its like you have wet yourself'. I phone my MW to report it, but she wasnt too concerned especially as an hour later I dont have anymore. they will check up on me in the morning. She said even it was a gush they wouldnt rush me in, and said it was more likely cervical fluid. As it was on black jogging bottoms I had no idea the colour or thickness, it just felt wet! thought it was best to check. It was a panic moment though thinking how messy the house was incase inlaws had to come and feed the pets!!


----------



## urchin

Oooo sarah - that sounds like things are doing summat down there! :dance:
wonder how long it'll be til we start seeing the 'that was it' posts in this thread?

I'm feeling a bit miserable as I've managed to get a cold - it's not even a heavy one so I'm not sure why I'm so cross with it: I have a dry throat, the sneezes, a snotty nose and a mild headache ... but that really is it. Guess I'm feeling sorry for myself!

This afternoon I have another scan (checking fluid levels again) and an antenatal, where I should get my c-section date - hurrah!


----------



## Care76

How are you doing Klein?

Dis, I am with everyone else, I think it is nothing to worry about. I have only been up 6lbs since my 6 week visit. I gained 15lbs since ivf though. My midwives aren't worried but I am not under weight at all. 

Urch, how's the renovations going? Sorry you are sick. :( Hopefully it won't last long.

I am still having these BH. A lady with 6 children told me today that I might go early since the started more like the beginning of labour. She gave me some tips. It was nice chatting with her. 

Sarah, oh how exciting! I had a similar moment today where I had a pain more sharp than the rest and I looked around at all the mess and baby stuff that didn't have a home yet and thought I am not ready. It only lasted a few seconds, but it go me to finish my hospital bag. 

MrsB, how are you doing? Are you ready yet for these babies to be here? I am so excited for you I can't wait to see pictures! 

So my tests came back and I am still low in iron and also B12. At first I was going to have to go for intravenous iron, but it is a hour drive every day and I can't drive far if at all so for now I am just taking more on the advice of my doctor and going in for B12 shots every two weeks or so.


----------



## urchin

morning care :hugs:
Renovations are getting there - bathroom is finished enough (just pipes to box in but they can wait) and kitchen fitter starts tomorrow

I'm with you on the 'don't come yet' front ... Eenie is under strict instructions to stay where she is until the kitchen is done - and preferably a week after so that I have chance to put the house back to rights. Goodness knows what it would look like if I left it to Mr Urch to put things back together again!

Sorry to hear about the iron and B12 - good that you've not got to drive for a jab each day though :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I thought the wet feeling was normal with increased discharge? Has this not been happening to anyone else?

I'm finding I had to start wearing panty liners about a week ago as my underwear kept feeling VERY WET to the touch as if I wet myself....


----------



## sarahincanada

oh dis thats good to know, no-one really mentions it and I hadnt had it before....my pad I put on last night is a little wet but nothing like it would be with a proper leak, so I think it was just cm. It was just a very large wet patch I hadnt had before so glad you have it too.

it is amazing how much tidier my house looks after I had a panic and tidied for an hour last night!!

hubby said 'is your hospital bag ready' kinda in an accusing manner that annoyed me. before he was laughing / getting annoyed at how much I was spending on things ahead of time then with the panic he was hoping I had everything early :dohh: luckily I had gone out and purchased pads, diapers and things just last week, so most of it was ready.

urch oh no hope the cold goes away asap! and yay for getting a date.

care what are you taking for iron? I took palafer years ago when I was almost anemic, its good if you can manage it that way rather than a long drive. my MW said mine was on the low side but not terribly low so I think I might take some extra.

mrs b you will be the first to go I think, cant wait to see the first bubs on this thread :cloud9: we are almost there ladies!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-Sorry your feeling sick. I don't think your feeling sorry for yourself! I think your umm...pregnant and sick!!! I admire you for being able to do such home improvements at this point. I also admire you for the decisions your having to make in picking everything out! I feel like I am loosing my mind most of the time and I can't seem to think straight much less make any decisions that I don't change my mind on 5 minutes later! I'm a mess lol. 
Did you get your date???

Care-Sorry your B12 & Iron is low. I do hear wonderful stories about the B12 shots though. I hope they make you feel better!

Dis-I agree w everyone else and wouldn't be concerned with the weight loss at this point. 

Sarah-My house could really use a cleaning! More power to you for getting yours in 'showing' state lol.

AFM-I did get released from the hospital late Wed night. 
We had our 'natural birthing' class on Thursday night. It was good. I hope to avoid an induction this go round so maybe I can give the natural thing a go. I know if I do have an induction there is no way I can do it. My inductions are just too long and hard for it. Anyways, I hope it educated DH some. It really didn't touch on the things that I was hoping for. Episiotmy vs tearing, dilation, recovery etc. I was sort of hoping that would be thrown in there. DH has SOME sort of idea about all of that but I really wanted him to be shocked before we actually go in to delivery lol. When we went in to L&D earlier this week, we did get a room with a patient laboring naturally next door so at least he got to hear some of the moaning etc--haha.

UTI-is still causing me pain but no contractions. I just hope it clears up. I go back to the doc on Monday so maybe they will be able to tell me if the meds are working or not. I felt better when I was in the hospital...I don't know if it was the fluids or the iv meds I was getting but yesterday and today I've been in pain. The nurse seems to think that it's baby moving around on everything sore. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## urchin

Hey klein :hi:

It's definitely flying by ... can't believe how little time we have left as a family of two!
Kitchen man has been here all day today and already the kitchen is starting to look like, well - A KITCHEN!
I am soooo happy :))
I might even get some painting done this week - if my energy levels hold up :thumbup:
making the decisions is incredibly hard - am having to ask Mr Urch for his opinions on such things as handles and worktops and taps - which is unheard of! :rofl:

No date yet I'm afraid - I saw the doctor on Friday who said that because I am now diabetic, it will be the diabetes team that decide if my section is at 38 or 39 weeks. I asked what will make the difference and she said it will depend if I'm on medication or not
I tried arguing that I am extremely unlikely to be put on meds as i'm only 0.1 the wrong side of the line, so I really can't see them doing anything other than controlling with diet ... but she wouldn't book me.
So now I have to wait til my appointment with the diabetes team on Tuesday to find out - though I am expecting that they too will find some reason not to book me :(


Glad you got released - being in hospital is never any fun :nope:
It's shite that they haven't got your UTI sorted yet though - last thing you need when everything down there is tender anyway!

I think it's a very good idea to educate the menfolk around what is gonna happen ... I think in their heads they expect that it is like just taking a very big poo - and then get very scared when they discover that there's a whole lot more to it than that. But you're right, finding this out _prior_ to the event is preferable to discovering it in the delivery room


----------



## Teta81

I can't believe how close everyone is getting! Every time I log on I think I might see that someone has delivered. They are going to start coming this week!!! Not me though, so not ready mentally or physically. We got back from Disney today and I've told myself it's time to stop being in denial and get ready! We had a great trip, I felt good the whole time. I'm glad to be home safe and sound though. A nasty stomach bug swept through our house last week, it was so bad I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!! All recovered now. Time to start nesting!

Who has what this week? Any scans? My next one is next week. Can't wait to see the baby again. Although he/she doesn't go to long without knocking these days!!


----------



## urchin

we are all ridiculously close now Teta :D
I calculated it today and I have between 23 and 16 days before we meet Eenie-Beans :dance:

what day does your scan happen hon? I love scan days - it's so fab seeing what our little ones are up to


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I have another non-stress test on Monday and then an ultrasound and non-stress again on Thursday. Only 10 days away for me. Don't want them to come earlier than that though (even though I am insanely uncomfortable right now) since the c-section is set for 37 weeks as it is.


----------



## urchin

Morning Octoberites!

My ticker says that Eenie is 90% cooked ... how fab is that!

MrsB - you're nearly in single figures - double fan! :dance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow Mrs Bear - 10 DAYS! That's amazing! I keep logging on wondering if you've gone into labour...

I'm so jealous of those of you having scans and such. I haven't had one since 20 weeks medically, but had my 3D at 30.... I wanna see my baby too and see how big he is :(


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just wondering if anyone has thought about cord collection?


----------



## Teta81

I did cord blood collection with DD. 3 years ago it was all the rage and the research all looked very promising. 3 years later and it all seems to be in the same place... The same OB who suggested I do it 3 years ago told me this time he didn't think I should. Mainly bc it's so expensive. And because I have DD cord blood and it has a 75% chance of being a match for siblings. It's definitely a hard decision that makes u feel guilty about not doing it. But it's also hard to spend $4000 on something that's an uncertainty!!!


----------



## urchin

I can't afford to bank it - so am planning on donating it ... seems a shame for it to go to waste


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Just wondering if anyone has thought about cord collection?

we are trying to decide that too! I think the one we were looking at is about $1200 if I remember correctly. Its just such a lot of money to pay, so I dont know :wacko: teta, $4000 is crazy!! I thought $1200 was a lot when theres a million other things to pay for. not to mention a lot of us are in debt from fertility services.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yup its about $1200 upfront here, and then $125 a year for storage...the storage price goes up after 18 years. There is the option to pay for storage for 18 years up front which saves you a bit of money, I think that way the cost gets closer to $4000. 

I'm so unsure :(


----------



## Teta81

Hmmmm. Well that price was 3 yrs ago. Maybe w the technology it's gone down. I did get it half price bc of my profession, but i still paid $2000 and we pay around $150 a year. Like I said if the technology was evolving more I would put more thought into it. But it seems to be at a stand still of sorts....


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B---> OMG...it's crunch time now! I can only imagine how miserable you are at this point. I'm only 31 weeks with 1 and I couldn't even find a position where I could help DS with his homework last night. I feel alot bigger this pregnancy than the other two. Maybe that's why I'm miserable...I'm just big. I've gained 20 lbs but I swear its all belly and boobs!

Urch-So glad the kitchen is taking shape. Glad I'm not the only one who can't seem to think straight too lol. 

Teta-I haven't thought much on the cord banking. Perhaps I should look into it.

AFM-I'm still doing iron iv's daily and they added a B12 shot too. I take a B12 for 10 days in a row. I do feel some better as I managed to get off the couch and cook supper last night after I ran around all day with kids and activities and my dr appts. 
Has anyone done the B12 injections before?


----------



## marie44

Just checking in :) I had shower #1 in nj with my family this past saturday & shower #2 with dh family in ny this saturday. We cleaned up already, i can't wait to see what else we are getting. People are so generous. Most bought us double since there are 2. We have both cribs put together & are working hard on the babies room. Finding space is such a challenge.
Mrs. Bear - looks like you made it to the 36 week mark which means all is fully developed. It must be such a relief. So exciting!


----------



## sienna1

Hi Urchin - did you get a date yesterday? Have you had to change much in your diet since the GD diagnosis?

Klein, how did your follow-up go? Are you done with the UTI business?

AFM, not much to report, everything's going well. It seems like my OB visits are too spaced out, after 28 weeks they want to see me at 32 then 36 weeks. All the books say they tend to see you every two weeks by this point. I am committed to restarting a prenatal yoga class, I've used to have a strong yoga practice and thought I was going to carry it throughout pregnancy but that didn't happen. Anyway, hope that taking this class once a week helps me get through the next 11 weeks.

I'm so happy for those of you ladies with due dates coming up in the next month, how incredibly fun and exciting.


----------



## Care76

Sienna, I started every 2 weeks at 26 weeks. I guess every doctor or midwife may he different.

Marie, yay for cleaning up at your showers! That is a huge help for getting things ready. 

Klein, I had to have a B12 shot last week. I didn't notice a huge difference. My doctor said the one I got lasted for 2 weeks. We are trying to find ways to avoid me doing the drive in everyday, so thankfully he found a routine that seems to help. I also the the remedy from my naturopath is helping me. 

MrsB, how are you doing? I keep wondering if we are going to see you post a picture of your sweetie pies! 

My midwife appointment got cancelled so I never found out if those period pains are weird BH. I am just going with the idea that they are. It makes everything seem so close! 

I am feeling better pain wise because I am learning what is too much. Laundry is not a good idea because I have lots of stairs to do. And no going out unless I don't have to walk. Which sucks because I love walking and planned on doing it to help speed up labour later on. I am hoping if I am careful now I can do more for labour. FX. 

I hope you are all well!


----------



## urchin

Marie - sounds like you got some really useful stuff at your showers ... very thoughtful of people to get you double - the expense of twins can be quite scary!



sienna1 said:


> Hi Urchin - did you get a date yesterday? Have you had to change much in your diet since the GD diagnosis?

I did indeed! We will get to meet Eenie on 2nd October - in 19 little days time!
It is feeling so close now and I really can't wait ... it is a bit of a race against time to get the kitchen done though - so far the base units and worktops have been fitted, but only some of the doors, no wall units and no cooker/sink/washing machine!

Dietwise I've obviously cut out sugar, but the surprise thing is that milk seems to make my blood sugars spike - so I have cut that out too 

Klein - glad the iron is giving you a bit of your oomph back :thumbup:

Care - I'm finding stairs difficult too - it takes me a good 5 minutes to recover from going upstairs! luckily for me my bathroom is downstairs as I'm now weeing every half hour or so :wacko:

Not sure if I have any actual news today - I have a breast feeding workshop at 12.30, other than that today is clear.

... 19 days and counting!


----------



## Care76

Urch, wow 19 days! That is right around the corner!!! I am so excited to see pictures from the hospital of all your precious little ones and to hear experiences. 

Every time somebody asks me how long I have or says you must be due any day, and I tell them October 19, they all respond by saying something like Oh no, you're not going to last that long. How in heck do they know?! Or somebody responded this week by asking if I was having twins after they found out I still had over 5 weeks left. I find it pretty rude considering I don't know these people. I am getting big, but I have seen women much bigger. 

It is past 5:30 am now and I just can't sleep. I didn't take my oat straw today and I do notice a difference when I take it. I sleep better if I drink the tea twice a day. Started red raspberry leaf as well. Any body else taking anything to tone their uterus?


----------



## sarahincanada

wow urch thats so exciting! my 40th bday is Oct 1, I do wonder if bub will come as an early bday present. Then again it means I will lose my bday from now on, as it will be all about him Im sure!

Care I thought the raspberry leaf was to try and start labour (my friend drank it and it worked), what is this toning thing? does it taste disgusting? Im not very good at drinking things that are not nice to taste. Im going to buy that Snuza Halo this weekend :thumbup: also found a great deal on a crib, changing table and glider, all for $800. I wasnt buying the crib yet as we have the bassinette, but I may get this deal as I wouldnt mind having the changing table and glider now.

I booked my induction acupuncture for Sept 28th, thats the day after my mum arrives from England and I will be 39 weeks. she says it only works if your body is ready....if cervix is still tight then its not a miracle treatment but may get things moving. so it may take multiple sessions but thats ok, I just really want to try natural induction ahead of time.

Im term this weekend, unbelievable. going for biophysical profile when Im 38 weeks to check placenta is working, fluid etc. If theres any concerns Im induced, they say at my age they dont want me going over DD too far.

wow its going to be an exciting month ahead on this thread :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

So exciting that we are all getting so close!

Care, I can't believe people are so rude! Some people should just keep their thoughts to themselves!!


----------



## urchin

care - that is super rude!
why do people think they can make such personal comments just because we're pregnant???

sarah - term this weekend - how fab is that! - I think I'm term on Monday :dance:

Today I've been to a BF workshop, which was interesting - the kitchen fiter was meant to be here this afternoon, but I've arrived home and there's no sign of him :(
Gahhhhhh!


----------



## Care76

Sarah, raspberry leaf takes weeks to really work and all it does is tone the uterus and possibly make the second stage of labour go more smoothly. I was told to take it by my midwife at 33 weeks but I forgot and I am not 35 weeks tomorrow. There are some very few instances where it can cause early labour, but that is why you usually wait till the third tri to take it. 

Oats and raspberry leaf are both high in magnesium so _technically_ they should slow contractions and make your nervous system more relaxed. 

I have chamomile tea to take about two weeks before my due date. It is like a very mild muscle relaxer and you don't want to take it too early. 

I don't drink the RRL, I take it in capsule form and have for years. I drink the oat straw and it hardly has a taste. That and chamomile I add a bit of stevia to and they aren't bad. I am NOT a tea drinker. I drink water and the occasional smoothie. Once or twice a year I may have chocolate milk. No tea, no coffee, no pop, no juice! If I can do it than anybody can. You should taste fever few tea (not while pregnant), it is NASTY. 

I didn't want a glider at first either, but then changed my mind. I am glad I did. It is relaxing. That sounds like a great deal for all of them! We are using my husbands dresser from when he was little as a changer. It is almost done being refinished.


----------



## Care76

Full term, wow. I am a couple weeks behind you ladies. 35 weeks tomorrow. 

A girl I know from cycling with had her water break last night. We had our retrievals the same day and have the same due date, it makes it feel so close. You just never know. I am nowhere near ready, and hoping this guy hangs on longer. I am sure he will.


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-That is so close and exciting! Sorry the fiter didn't show. That stinks.

Care-That's horrible to have people say that. I agree, it's something about pregnancy that people think they can say anything to you. Good comments or bad. It's really annoying. 
I'm a few weeks behind you lol so at least your not in last place! 32 weeks Saturday...yay! 
It is crazy to hear that shares your due date's water broke! I can't imagine. I've been induced both times so the idea of going into labor naturally or even early is hard for me to wrap my mind around! 

Sarah-That sounds fab about the acupuncture and your mom coming! I have thought about giving it a try this go round. Let me know what it feels like. I've never had anything like that done before! I'm excited to see how it works for you :)

Mrs. B- Do you have everything ready to go? Camera batteries charged? Bag packed? All systems go? EEK! I'm so excited for you :) I keep thinking I'll sign on and you'll be in early labor or have had the babies already!


----------



## urchin

fitter dropped by to say he's coming all day tomorrow ... I have absolutely everything crossed that he does!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Appointment today went well, though it took forever because today's Dr always seems to run behind...

Passed the non-stress test and had the final ultrasound. Boy measures 6lb 8oz and girl measures 6lb 9oz - for over 13 pounds of baby! The girl didn't want to cooperate when it was time for them to check her breathing so they had to use a noisemaker thing to wake her up and get her to move. She was not amused... :haha:

All in all got great marks for the appointment and all is on track for Tuesday! Only 5 more days...

Car seats are in the car, bag is mostly packed except for throwing in a few toiletries. Newborn and 0-3 clothes are washed and ready with diapers and wipes on standby. A few things left to do prepwise. Still stuff to do in the nursery, but those require DH to help so have to get to pushing him on that on the next day he isn't working til all hours. We are getting there :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

MrsB - Tuesday sounds so close!

Looks like you have everything under control - just a matter of getting through the weekend now :thumbup:

Can't wait to see pics of your new arrivals xxx


----------



## Care76

Wow MrsB those are great weights! I am glad your checkup went so well. 5 days and you will get to meet your little bears! You are doing wonderful and try to relax. Your DH can finish some things after if he has to. Try to rest as soon you will have 2 babies!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-Maybe he'll show up today as planned.

Mrs B-Those are great weights. Sounds like you've got it together! Car seats in the car...that makes it real to me :) 

I haven't even thought about a car seat in the car! We still have so much to get. We're waiting to see what things we get at our shower first, then we'll have to fill in the gaps. Our friend and my mom are going in together to get the carseat/stroller though. So that's one less thing to worry about. I've got a list of what all we need. 

I went in the nursery last night and looked around. Been so busy I haven't been doing much in there these days. I guess it's almost ready. I need to put a curtain up. It's pretty simple since the walls are so busy. Anyway, I relaxed and sat in the glider rocking for a bit taking it all in lol. Wondering if I'm carrying a little boy or a girl. (I suspect boy but I could be totally wrong!) DH came in after a while and said, are you in my babies room? He's super excited to be a daddy. He does consider my kids his but I told him it'll be different getting one from the start of life. (We started dating when my youngest was 3yo so that's pretty close) Then he'll realize why I'm so crazy all the time hehe. 

OT but DH will be working an outage at work and be on night shift starting OCT 20th. Working 12 hour shifts possibly 6-7 days a week. He's going to take off 5-7 days when I have the baby but that schedule is going to stink! I'm not going to have a lot of help. Glad he's working and getting a paycheck though so trying to be thankful for that!


----------



## urchin

Klein, the fitter has been here all day :dance: it's starting to look like a kitchen in there!

I love going in and looking at Eenie's nursery - it makes it feel so real and welcoming of our little girlie :cloud9:

I've had the midwife come round today to talk me through the c-section, which was fab. I feel a lot more prepared now I know blow by blow what is going to happen.
I managed to stop myself apologising too much for the state of the house - but it was a supreme effort :haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Lol about apologizing urch! So glad he's making progress! I know your thrilled. Glad she came by to give you the play by play. I'm such a control freak I'd have to know what's going on! I'm sure it puts your mind at ease too! 

Getting my last iron iv as i post on my iPhone w my left hand lol! Yay!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay urch, do we get to see photos?

klein Im not sure if I knew the DH wasnt the biological father of your other kids, thats so nice he thinks of them as his own but also nice he will experience his own biological.... does he have a preference for boy or girl? my hubby is also working long hours, so am I, trying to get ready. We are both self employed so when we dont work we dont get paid, so trying to make up for it now. We can only afford for him to take 2 weeks off, and I will work when I can at home but luckily my business kinda runs itself if it needs to.

care I didnt realize you could take capsules of the raspberry, Im going to go to my local health store and ask after my next MW apt. I didnt know about chamomile and oat straw either. I only like my tea english style with milk and sugar, those herbal things are not 'teas' to me!!! my hubby drinks all that.

oh heres a couple of the shots from my maternity shoot, I went for the arty look!
 



Attached Files:







mat6.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 6









mat2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









mat3.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## urchin

it was really good to find out what to expect klein - I'm not much good at going with the flow either :thumbup:

I'll put some pics up once it's finished Sarah - promise!


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya!! I haven't seen this thread before where has it been hiding?:happydance:


----------



## urchin

welcome wwbx!

think we've been hiding here all the time - but the mods do occasionally move threads about, so we might have started out someplace else :D

when are you due?


----------



## whatwillbex

2nd of November eeekk. Its getting closer!!:happydance:


----------



## marie44

Sarah - love the pics!

Mrs.bear - great weights & sounds like everything may be on schedule.

Care - i get the same comments like "i bet you hope they come any day now bc you're getting so big" from stangers and my dad. Or "you look like you will go early." maybe they think they are saying something nice, but if they came now, that's 2 months in the nicu and a lot of stress and anxiety so no that is not my wish. 

Can't wait to see some births on this thread soon :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Beautiful pics Sarah! Looking great!


----------



## kleinfor3

wwbx-Welcome! Care to share a little about yourself? Have you had a good pregnancy? 

Sarah-Love your pics! Mine are scheduled for Monday. Hope mine turn out ok. I tend to go a bit overboard with pics and stress way too much. I'm a pretty hard critic of our pics lol. I think I stress everyone out. I do like your artsy look. There is a similar pose I have requested with the shadowy look to it! Most of ours will be more light hearted an fun I think. I wanted something different this go round! 

Marie-Sorry people are being a**es. They always know exactly what to say to a pregnant person. <---NOT!!!

Urch-We will be looking forward to pics! 

I had enough energy to manage cooking hamburger helper and a cake for dessert. I must be feeling better! So glad too. Maybe I could manage to get some cleaning done tomorrow....key word being MAYBE! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## urchin

Another long day for me - awake at 3.30 again and eventually gave up trying to nod back off. Good job there's the internet to entertain me!

I'm off to a game fair with Mr Urch and Stig the whippet (think country pursuits, dogs n horses - not La-Z-Boys, PS3 and Black Ops!) Stig is currently UK Working Whippet Champ and we wanna see if we can add to his silverwear!

Then I'm going to a lovely friend's hen do ... luckily it starts early so I can do plenty of joining in with the festivities before it gets to the 'heading off to a bar' stage :))

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-Sounds like a packed day! Hope you have a great time :)

DH took DS to Saturday school this morning...he got in trouble for saying a** at school!!!! We haven't had any prior issues with cussing so I hope that this was a one time deal. Omg, I just love teenagers. Anyway, DH is going to watch football all day and we will do bbq ribs for supper :) and I'll go pick up DS. Then I'd like to do some cleaning around the house and be lazy. Those are my expectations anyway lol.

Next weekend DH and I will drive 8 hrs for a college football game---GO FLORIDA STATE!!! That sounds a bit more exciting than housework lol! Hope we have a good time and umm...WIN!!! hehe

Anyone else doing anything fun?


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg, still a squash?!?! REALLY?!?! UGH!


----------



## sarahincanada

ha I think you stay a squash for a few weeks then watermelon??

a** is not too bad, in my nieces school in england kids say the c word!

we just went and got our crib set....crib, changing table and glider for $800! wasnt going to bother yet as have the bassinette but I couldnt resist the deal and the thought of finishing off his room. the crib I had originally wanted was $800 and glider $800, but I found the crib in this deal was nice and sturdy, not cheap looking at all, so went for it. hubbies is going to put together now, I feel like a kid at xmas.


----------



## sienna1

Mrs. Bear, thinking of you and your last weekend on your own.

Sarah, your pics are beautiful. Congrats on completing your nursery.

Marie, super glad for you that you've gotten lots of baby gear. It's so ridiculously expensive even for 1.

Klein, I spent 8 hours in a car over a month ago and it was torture. Hope it goes well for you next weekend!

Whatwillbex, November 2 is close. Welcome!

AFM, I got my first rude comment today. Up to this point friends and family thought my belly was small, most people didn't believe me when I told them how far along I was. The belly has grown a lot in the last week, but it's still normal size for 7 months. A young salesperson today said "Oh it must be a big baby, you have a big belly!". I was surprised but my husband was angry that people feel they can make comments like that. Anyway, going to a wedding tonight, have a nice dress from Motherhood Maternity. Unfortunately don't know what am doing about shoes, hopefully don't have to wear flats.

Have a great weekend everyone. Another friend got pregnant on the first cycle of trying, and it made me sad last night thinking about how hard all of us struggled to get pregnant, and yet how lucky we are to be a this point. I guess we all have to struggle with something in our lives!


----------



## Care76

Welcome Whatwillbex! 

Urch I hope your kitchen goes smooth and soon all the renos will be over!

Sarah, gorgeous pics! And what a great deal. At least you don't have to worry about it now. 

Sienna, I can't even believe you can even think of anything but flats! I have only been able to get my feet into an old pair of stretched out dwindles for the past couple months. I tried to find others that fit but then they were too long. I bought a bigger pair of running shoes but they are super tight now. 

Klein, good luck on the road trip! I couldn't imagine it right now.


----------



## urchin

I had a great day yesterday, but came home absolutely knackered!

Stig won the whippet racing at the Game Fair and has another lovely trophy - Mr Urch is off out in a bit to buy a shelf to put them all on!
I bought myself another wonderful Woll pan ... there is always a stall at the Midland GF selling them at good prices, so my plan is to buy one every year. last year I bought the frying pan - it's a good deep one so I end up cooking all kinds of things in it
This year I got the stock pot. They all go in the oven so it will double as a casserole
The big deal with them is that absolutely nothing sticks to them - you can melt plastic in them and it will just slide off ... which means you can 'fry' eggs with no fat at all :D
(and yes, I am aware that this makes me sound like a stepford wife!) :rofl:

Then went to my friend's hen do - there was a Grease theme but luckily I was let off dressing up - not sure that a waspie or circle skirt would go with my current body shape!
I sloped off at about 8.30 when everyone else was heading to the bar - but as it started at 5 I got a goodly amount of time to join in the festivities :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Been busy busy busy trying to rest and still get last minute stuff done. Posted some nursery pics in my journal. Don't know how much I will update before the babies are here, so if you don't hear from me before then they will be here shortly after 830am ET on Tuesday. Urch - that is 130pm for you.


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya everyone! :hi: everyone have a nice weekend?

Erm a bit about me..... Been with my partner for 10 years. Went to start having treatment 2 years ago but unfortunately OH and I got made redundant so we had to put it on hold due to finances :cry:
Then last October got the ball rolling again and had our first round of non medicated IUI on the 17/02/12 and were told very small chance it would not work and would then need to have IVF. To our surprise we got a BFP first time, still cant believe it.
Then got pushed ahead a week at our 12 week scan. Pregnancy to date has been ok actually apart from the morning sickness which eventually eased at 14 weeks and a bit of SPD which I had physio for and is now a little better. 
No major niggles just on the big count down, 7 weeks to go. 
I do however feel like I have been pregnant forever and I'm not the most patient person in the world. So I am more than ready now for our little girl to arrive. Our nursery is near enough complete :happydance: so just a waiting game. Thanks for welcoming me and I hope everyone else's pregnancy are running smoothly as can be:hugs:


----------



## Care76

MrsB, I can't believe in about 24 hrs you will be a mommy!!! You probably won't be back here before, but I will say a prayer that everything goes smoothly and you and your mini-Bears will be home in no time. Get lots of rest today. I can't wait to see pics of them! :hugs:

WWB (sorry I shortened your name), lucky you for your first IUI to take! I know what you mean about being anxious. But it is too early for the babes to come yet so we have to push on. 

I have SPD as well and I have to say it is horrible. The wait time to get into physio was weeks I didn't have and my midwives said it didn't really help except to show you how to cope with it. I am glad you found some relief. I learned how to move on my own (how to get up, out of bed, walk, move in general) with research and trial and error. I have been for massage, which they can't massage the actual hip but they work on my leg and back because those are effected and hurt even more most of the time because of the way the ligaments and tendons attach to the hip. I was doing quite a bit better because I have basically been restricted to no walking or stairs except in my house. Then because I thought maybe I was healing I went out shopping. I only did one small section of Walmart but I could hardly get back to the front of the store by the time half an hour went by. I guess I learned my lesson. 

Sarah, your pics are GORGEOUS! Thank you for sharing. 

Urch, sounds like you have been having fun!


----------



## urchin

Blummin eck MrsB - that's TOMORROW! You're gonna be a mummy TOMORROW :dance:
All the very best - hope it goes smoothly for you xxx

WWB - wow! a BFP from your first IUI, that's impressive going!
SPD sounds truly horrid, am glad it's one of the things I haven't been troubled by!

Care - cheers duck, I had a great weekend ta ... was really nice to get out and do something with Mr Urch as a couple. We won't get many easy opportunities for that from now on!

I'm just back from an appointment with the diabetes nurse...I've been put on metformin for the rest of my pregnancy to try and get my blood sugar under control.
My next ante-natal is on Tuesday and they will decide then whether or not to bring my c-section forward (if they do that it will either be weds, thurs, fri next week!) eeeek!

Kitchen fitter reckons he will be finished today :dance: yaaay for a working kitchen!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone for the nice comments on the photos, Im pleased with them!

mrs bear good luck, will be thinking of you and cant wait to see photos of the first bubs on this thread! so exciting :kiss: urchin wow not long for you either. then the countdown is on for the first to have a non scheduled delivery, I should be first but you never know!

WWB welcome :flower: thats great you were able to get your bfp fairly quickly once starting treatments. I did 3 IUIs and 1 IVF so I was starting to wonder if it would ever happen, I got my BFP on a frozen transfer left over from the IVF. I have 3 weeks to my due date and I can barely concentrate on anything, its been such a long journey and Im not the most patient person either, so just want him here already.

went and picked up a few items last night from a friend, most of my friends had babies ages ago so I havent had much donated to me. She had a mattress for the crib, a jolly jumper and a car seat we could use for a spare :thumbup: whats funny though is I get grossed out by used baby stuff, its better if I know the person but I still imagine germs and other peoples baby spit on everything :haha: isnt that awful, I know a lot of people rely on used baby things so I dont know why I feel that way and others dont.

anyone else :sex:? we hadnt for a while then saturday night we did, it was quite comical trying to get into a good position and it also hurt down there a few times....I think Im quite swollen on the outside. then we did again last night, this time (sorry if TMI for some of you!) we lay on our sides with him behind and it was sooooo much better! Ive know that sperm can start to soften the cervix so I figured might as well try it, as I want to avoid artificial induction. I have my acupuncture booked for a week friday too.


----------



## urchin

we got banned from strumping pretty early on by the consultant sarah - so am very jealous, as I could really do with a slice of Mr Urch just now :D

I guess I'll have to wait til I'm all healed up from the c-section to jump his bones - I'm not very good when I'm not getting any!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-Yea it could of been much worse with the language! I'm so sick of the ticker not changing lol. I may have to find another one. I already feel like I'm standing still with my due date at this point I don't need a flippin squash for 4 weeks or so!!! LOL Vent over :) That's an awesome deal on the crib set! So glad you was able to get it now! As for the comical BDing. Yea, I'm there too. That seems to be the best position we've found. I'm nervous to attempt on top as I think a massive stomach laying over DH could be a turn off. Don't know that for sure but I wouldn't want to risk it this far out lol. We will be attempting the sperm softening cervix too when it's closer to our date. Good luck with the accupuncture.

Sienna-I hope I'm not miserable. We have a van and I'm picturing myself laid across the back seat buckled up. LOL Boo!!! For stupid salesperson. Sometimes I wonder what people could possible be thinking. 

Urch-Congrats on the win and the new shelving for trophies!!! YAY for a new Woll pan. We'll be keeping an eye on you for your stepford wife ways lol. Sounds like you were able to hang out and have a good time minus the dressing up and bar festivities! Working kitchen=PRICELESS!!!

Mrs B-Good luck! Can't wait for updates and pics! Will be thinking of you all!

wwbx-So glad you got your surprise BFP! I'm not patient either and I'm ready to reach the finish line and hold my prize lol! 

Maternity session is cancelled today. I really wanted a few outside pics and its raining here all day 100% lol. So...I'm switching gears and cleaning the kitchen and then going to SAMS to pick out a shower cake this afternoon. Rescheduled maternity pics for Thursday. It's supposed to be a pretty day then. I really need to get these pics done! UGH! 

Our weekend was good. Just stayed around the house and watched football. I sat in the nursery and thought my we need alot of stuff before the baby gets here! We literally have maybe 10 sleepers, 2 packs of diapers, a pack of wipes, 2 packs of bottles, a diaper bag, crib, changing table and glider! I hope to get down and dirty shopping after the shower. I hate feeling so unprepared!


----------



## urchin

OMG klein - get shopping!


----------



## Care76

Sarah, believe it or not we have not had sex since BEFORE IVF! We did until we were cut off, and then we were told no. Then I had the cysts and they stayed until after 20 weeks. Then we chickened out. Then we agreed to try around 32 weeks because we felt that by then we would be safe. Then I had this SPD and I can't move my hips. But we are going to try anyway, we have been looking into the best positions. My husband is scared to hurt me though. He is totally paranoid. 

I am sure this is TMI so this is your warning, but I don't think he will be able to get it in there. I am so swollen down there and when I had some extra leakage and goo today I went for the first time in forever to see if anything else was in there (like blood or mucus) and I couldn't get in to check! OMG, that freaked me the heck out. Is that normal??? Have I turned into a virgin again? :haha:

Next weekend is our 12 year anniversary and we know we will be trying then. I will have to let you all know how it goes. :winkwink:

Klein, you will probably get lots for your shower still. But you can always stock up and keep your receipts and return items if you get doubles.


----------



## sarahincanada

urchin said:


> so am very jealous, as I could really do with a slice of Mr Urch just now :D

:haha::haha::haha: thats so cute!!



Care76 said:


> Sarah, believe it or not we have not had sex since BEFORE IVF! We did until we were cut off, and then we were told no. Then I had the cysts and they stayed until after 20 weeks. Then we chickened out. Then we agreed to try around 32 weeks because we felt that by then we would be safe. Then I had this SPD and I can't move my hips. But we are going to try anyway, we have been looking into the best positions. My husband is scared to hurt me though. He is totally paranoid.
> 
> I am sure this is TMI so this is your warning, but I don't think he will be able to get it in there. I am so swollen down there and when I had some extra leakage and goo today I went for the first time in forever to see if anything else was in there (like blood or mucus) and I couldn't get in to check! OMG, that freaked me the heck out. Is that normal??? Have I turned into a virgin again? :haha:
> 
> Next weekend is our 12 year anniversary and we know we will be trying then. I will have to let you all know how it goes. :winkwink:

care I can believe that, we havent done it that much. the first tri I was so sick, then the third since he can feel him move hubby seemed to not want to, fearing he would hurt him, awwww. but now its to possibly help me he seems to be willing.

Im not sure if its normal to not be able to 'get in there'...I know my outer area is very swollen and puffy, and there has been a little resistance when he have been BDing depending on the position (in fact we would be doing good and move position then it was like it had closed up!!), but I can put my fingers in. you are probably very swollen then, I wonder if that will effect labour at all. we found when he was on top that was the worst as he couldnt lean over at all without squishing bump, me on top was not too bad but I had to stay straight not lean at all and I felt so heavy on him! him behind hurt and it was like I closed up, and so the best was lying side by side (me at more of a 45 degree angle to him). I have an increased amount of cm (remember how I wondered if my waters had broken) so that helps too. I hope you have some success for your 12th anniversary but if not a cuddle and a kiss will do, and a baby not long after!


----------



## urchin

Morning all!
I'm awake at stupid o'clock again - I love how people keep telling me to stock up on sleep 'while I can'!

But I've just noticed - I'm now a watermelon :dance:
37 weeks, full term and a watermelon - how fab is that?


----------



## Care76

I just wanted to say that I have been thinking of MrsB all morning and I can't wait to see an update and soon pics!!!! :hugs:

Urch, yay for watermelons! I have a week and a half to wait until I turn into one. :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Been stalking her journal as well!


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay urch! So glad your a watermelon :)
I keep stalking for Mrs. B too!!!!


----------



## urchin

Well, my kitchen is in!!!!!!!!!!!

Just need the man to come back to connect up the cooker (which he can't do til Friday) and then we are up and running.
Me and Mr Urch have cleaned everything and started putting things in cupboards - trouble is, I can't decide what is going where :((

The bulk of the putting back might have to wait until tomorrow when I might be a bit more decisive!


----------



## sienna1

Care, hope you have a wonderful anniversary weekend! You're giving him the best present.

Urchin, yay for finishing your kitchen! You're so close to the end of your pregnancy, how awesome.

Sarah, you asked about BDing. My DH has had it good up to now. I was a horny pregnant woman through the first and second trimesters. Then a couple of weeks ago my sex drive just died, he's a little confused but going along with it. 

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Care76

Congrats to MrsB and her beautiful healthy babies!!!!!! Good weights for those twinnies. :) I hope you are able to get some rest and spend quality time with them too. 

Thanks Sienna!

Urch, good luck with the figuring out where things go!

AFM, I had a midwife appointment and baby is engaged or behind the pelvic bone already. I know with your first they can be like that for quite some time, but it makes me excited to think things are moving along! I kind of figured since I have had a ton of pressure down there and those pains.


----------



## urchin

Cheers laydeez, I plan a slow-paced day of putting things in cupboards today - which I know is a tad pedestrian but will satisfy my nesting urges a treat!

I've not seen MrsB's news, so think I'm gonna scuttle over to her journal for a shufty :D


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-Good luck getting everything sorted and situated. I know your excited to be done with the kitchen. 

Care-Hope you have a great anniversary weekend as well. :) I'm sure it's comforting and exciting to know that things are moving in the right direction with labor!

I'm getting ready for maternity pics later today. Maybe they will go well. Such a chore to get everyone ready and myself and props etc. Hope it will be worth it!

I've been really down the past few days. I can't help but worry about getting my LO here safely. I just feel like it's almost an unreachable finish line that somehow someway I won't make it to and everything be ok. We've had 2 early mc's and it was always hard for me to 'connect' and 'bond' properly with the pregnancies to follow. Now that I'm getting so far along it's almost like I feel myself putting up emotional barriers to prepare for the worst :( It's horrible. I look back at how far I've come. What all it took for me to GET pregnant and STAY pregnant. It would be unbearable to have it all taken away. UGH, emotional melt down over...


----------



## sienna1

Klein, how did your pics go? I'm realizing worrying is a natural part of pregnancy. We are so much closer each day to having these babies but it's still nerve-wracking. Vent all you want, that's what we're here for.


----------



## urchin

Klein - you've summed up how I'm feeling beautifully ... even though I only have 11 days to go, there's a part of me that just keeps niggling and nagging away 'you're not out of the woods yet; it could still all go wrong you know'. I don't think I will properly believe it until Eenie is safely in my arms - until then I think there will be that part of me expecting to fall at the last hurdle. :(


----------



## Dis3tnd

Its sucks that those of us that struggle to get here can't help but have that fear :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive been feeling the same, so excited but want to get over that last hurdle and have him here safely. some of me still doesnt believe I actually have a human in there, and some of me believes it but worries about his safe arrival. 

38 weeks for me today, 1 week till acupuncture induction :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-I know your counting down! I hope the appt works for you!!!

Thanks ladies for the support. At least I know I'm not alone in feeling that way! Maternity pics went beautifuly. I am VERY pleased with them. I can't wait to show you a few. I will shrink them down and post some when we get back in town. I do think that having the pics done helped me feel better and be a bit more excited again so that's a plus. Not to mention I was dreading doing them so badly...I can mark that off of my to do list now! 

I'm feeling different movements today. I'm sure that LO has changed positions...not sure in which direction though. Maybe I'll be able to tell more as the day goes on. 

We are leaving in a bit to go out of town til Sunday. I'm dreading the long hours in the car! DH and I NEED some time alone though so I'm looking forward to it! Just have to get everyone all packed up and we'll be good to go :)

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend!!!


----------



## urchin

morning all!
Klein - i'm looking forward to seeing your maternity pics, it's not something I have really wanted to do but I do love other people's

...and guess what?
I have 10 days to go :dance: How utterly fab is that?
Of course on Tuesday they may decide it's less, but 10 is the maximum left til Eenie Day :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

i purchased raspberry leaf capsules today, as Im know myself and will hate the tea and wont drink it. find conflicting info online saying its mainly for conditioning the uterus and wont bring on labour, but a friend went into labour shortly after starting the tea (co-incidence maybe). Im just starting off with 2 tablets a day until friday @ 39 weeks (and my mum arrives from england thursday) and will do the max 5 tablets a day. Care you are taking the tea I think, how does it compare to capsules? I hear the tea is better but I just know I wouldnt like it.

klein cant wait to see the photos!

urch ooh wonder if they will bring forward

I have my biophysical profile scan on monday where they check placenta and everything is working well, cant wait to see my lil man :cry:


----------



## urchin

SINGLE FIGURES :wohoo:
Whatever happens it's now less than 10 days til I meet Eenie Beans :cloud9:
I think it has just started to hit Mr Urch - he keeps looking at me with an OMG! expression on his face, and he seems to have started nesting!

He's currently running up and down stairs bringing more kitchen things down and sorting out the front bedroom - can't complain at that :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

just had my biophysical profile scan, the tech cant say much but she said he was 'heading in the right direction' and that he was moving well and practicing his breathing. i have my midwife apt tomorrow so can get the results, Im hoping it will show a shortening of the cervix!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Why did they do a biophysical scan Sarah? I've never heard of that and as far as I'm told, will not be getting another scan.

Its great things are heading in the right direction though!


----------



## sarahincanada

because Im old!!

they only do for younger people when you are around 41 weeks and dont want an induction I believe, its to check the placenta is working, fluid levels and that bub is practicing breathing normally (she said it can be a sign of distress if they are not). my MW said that a recommendation came out recently to do at 38 weeks for people my age. I am glad as she kept talking about my age but not doing any extra monitoring which I thought wasnt fair if you are going to keep mentioning it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Haha aww Sarah you're not old! I wouldn't mind some extra monitoring to put my mind at ease. Actually by the sounds of it you're not having too much extra monitoring... 17 years ago my mom was pregnant with my brother when she was 38, and back then they thought that was way too old. She had different blood tests and scans weekly - she was monitored up the wooha. They've relaxed on "advanced maternal age" now that its more and more common for women to have babies a little later in life....


----------



## sarahincanada

I dont feel old, but you can only hear the words 'advanced maternal age' so many times!! it was annoying to keep hearing it but then not have extra monitoring........if its a 'problem' that you have to keep mentioning then please monitor me more, if not then shut up!! apart from this biophysical profile I havent had anything extra and in fact for an IVF pregnancy had far less scans than most on here.

urghh I can barely concentrate. Im feeling good physically but I find I wake up exhausted even though Ive had 8 hours. I think Im going to go for a nap!


----------



## urchin

glad that everything seems to be slotting into place sarah :thumbup:

another oldie here - and yet another scan for me tomorrow ... I'd only just got to the point when they decided that my placenta and fibroid were nicely out of the way, when the GD and extra fluid stepped in to fill the gap ... poor Eenie will probably serve me with a privacy writ when she comes out :haha:

will also find out if they are leaving my date as next week, or if Eenie is going to arrive before the weekend .... eeeek!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I feel you on the exhaustion front Sarah! While I'm not sleeping as well as I'd like (up at 3am every night for an hour or two), I do manage to get 8 hours as I go into work later by sleeping in until 9am. I still find getting up at 9am sooo hard.

Friday night we went to bed at 11:30ish - and I didn't end up waking up until 1:30pm on Saturday! Felt so amazing!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-So glad things are looking great. You'd think they could find a nicer term than 'advanced maternal age' <---- obviously a young(er) man came up with that term!!!! 

Urch-Wow! Can't wait to find out when the date is for sure! Crazy it could be so soon. Even if it's not it's still not long at all!!!! YAY for Mr. Urch and his nesting :) I know you'll take all the help you can get!

Dis-Glad you got some Zzz's in this weekend. I'm sure you needed it!

AFM- Football game was amazing. DH and I had a terrific time together. I added it up and I've been in the car a total of 20 hours in the past 4 days. I mostly sat down during the game and I've had some swelling issues. I think it's all the sitting I've been doing.

My Melt Down--- 
I did have a pregnancy 'melt down' after the game. It was 2:00am when we got to a McDonalds (the ONLY thing open). I was swollen, tired and hungry....and I hate McDonalds and we waited for-ev-er!!!! DH and I stood in line inside for 20 minutes. They had 4 people working (which under usual circumstances at 2AM is fine) There were customers EVERYWHERE. Everyone left from the game, and were starving apparently. Anyway. Finally I just lost it. I threw my money on the counter, shouted I was done and stormed out the door in tears! Poor DH had to retrieve the cash and wait in line while the poor customers around him felt bad for him being with me I'm sure! He hit the 'unlock' so I could get in the car and waited patiently to order our food. While I was in the van sobbing uncontrollably, mascara running everywhere, me thinking I'm TIRED, HUNGRY, SWOLLEN, CRYING AND IT CAN'T GET WORSE--- MY NOSE STARTED GUSHING BLOOD EVERYWHERE!!! POOR DH CAME OUT TO THE CAR AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK! UGH! My chicken was BURNT and I ended up eating out of the vending machine with DH consoling me lol. As horrible as it felt at the time, the next day we had a good laugh about it! It was an experience to say the least haha!

Dr appt today-
Well the 4th doctor in a row has measured my belly, asked me the birth weights of my previous children (6lbs 10oz and 7lbs 2oz), then made a comment on how this baby will be bigger than the previous 2. I guess my facial expression changed when he said it b/c he said...bigger, not huge or anything just for sure bigger! Hmm... I go back in 2 weeks for my first internal exam, then weekly appts til delivery. YAY!!! Oh and baby is still head down. YAY!!!

B&B gives me a horrible time when trying to post pics...so I put them online at my studio site if anyone wants to take a look. There is a password it's 'babyklein' ---Oh and be warned, I am holding the girls in a pic lol. I haven't done the ARTSY editing to those pics yet...its on my to do list lol. 
https://aplus.photoreflect.com/store/ThumbAccess.aspx?e=8688298


----------



## kleinfor3

Whoohoo a honeydew lol!!! So ready to be something new!!!


----------



## Care76

Beautiful pics Klein! Lots to choose from. 

I posted a while back and it didn't work I guess. I can't remember what I said lol.

Oh my Urch, time is going so fast!!!!! 

Sarah, I take the capsules too. I am taking oatstraw tea and soon Chamomile tea, but the raspberry leaf is not. My midwife is having me take 1.2mg 2x/day. So I take 2 capsules in morning and three at night.


----------



## sarahincanada

klein the photos are amazing! my fave is #27 :kiss:
your family are so cute and you have a lovely body....no extra fat on you! 
where are your jeans from, I really like them
and LOL @ the mcd's story!!

care my raspberry is 480 mg each, are you sure yours are 1.2 mg???

urch soooo exciting you are booked for next week!


----------



## urchin

7 days to go :wohoo:
or fewer, depending on the outcome of today's antenatal and scan!

Klein, I love your pics! Especially the one where the 4 of you are stood in line #21 I think!
xxx


----------



## Care76

Sorry Sarah lol. 1.2 g twice a day. Wow my brain really has left me. My capsules are also 480mg. So by taking 5 I am taking 2.4g per day. 

Klein, I wanted to tell you how beautiful your family is! You are so blessed. 

Ladies, I am sorry for the TMI, but it is driving me crazy. So we finally had sex. I convinced my DH he wouldn't hurt my hip. Well that didn't happen. I thought from behind would be best, so we tried laying on our sides among other ways and it hurt. I have had this problem before but my doctor told me when I got pregnant it would go away. It honestly makes me react where I have to push away from him. So we tried all kinds of other ways. The only position that was comfortable was me on top. It wasn't too bad during, I could handle the pain, but later that night and days to follow it really hurt my hip/groin. I don't know what to do. It really made me sad. Our midwife is telling us to have sex often and I don't know how I can. So I have been brainstorming ideas so if any of you have any tips I am all ears.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Klein - great pics!! Sorry about the meltdown, I've had those. When DH and I went shopping in the States a little while back, we had a really long day. First we drove an hour and a half to Niagara, saw a play, and then drove another half hour to cross the border and get shopping. We shopped non-stop and we were running around shopping because there were great sales but because of the play we got to the mall pretty late. We were a tag team, I'd run into a store, grab things I'd like, set DH in line to pay while I ran to another store. Was so exhausting and I was soo swollen. Finally we went to Olive Garden and got a table around 10:30, when our food finally came I took one bite and started crying. I didn't have the energy left in me to eat, I couldn't raise the fork to my mouth - lol. Poor DH had to feed me and himself!

Care, DH has refused since 32-ish weeks since he doesn't want me to go early. He said we can start back up Wednesday, so lets see how it goes. I too have been thinking from behind or me on top. This isn't possible for us, because we have a low platform bed, but we did try this at a hotel at 30-ish weeks and it was great. If you lie on the bed so your back is on the bed but the bottom half of your body is hanging off the bed, DH can stand and hold your legs up... kinda like a wheel-barrow?


----------



## sarahincanada

yes the wheelbarrow over the side of the bed might work as you are not really lying on your hip that way. although Ive found my lower half of body seems so heavy as Ive lost all core strength and so my hubby would have to really hold my legs up!!

for me I find the most painful is him from behind, its like I close up :blush: us on our sides has been great but thats no good for your hip.

but perhaps sex is just not possible for you now with your hip pain. perhaps you guys can just do foreplay and right at the end he can enter you so you get the benefit of the sperm? then he could help you orgasm? then at least you are being intimate, getting some sperm to your cervix and wont feel as sad :hugs:

Id also read that the 5 caps was the max so I will start that on thursday :happydance:


----------



## Care76

Yes Dis and Sarah, thank you! For some reason I kept thinking it had to be from behind so I don't have to open my legs so much, but that might work too. 

Sarah, we talked about just foreplay too, and then try to get it to work last minute. We will try more things and see what works. He is so worried about hurting me though. 

Speaking of these intimate things, have any of you been doing (or your DHs) perineal massage? I can't reach very well and me and the midwife assured my DH it wouldn't hurt me, so I think he is going to try. I need something because holy cow, I am like a virgin down there and I really don't want to tear. They say it can lessen burning as well when baby crowns. 

We are almost ready to get the nursery together. We just need to stain a new stand I got to go beside the changing dresser. I have pretty much everything washed, but I don't have the bedding on the crib yet as my DH still has to raise the mattress. Most of the clothes are put away except the things I am putting in the dresser because it isn't in the room yet. The bassinet is in our room, and our bags are packed! 

Ladies, I hear you on the emotions. They are so crazy! Lots of hugs, our LOs will be here soon!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I haven't done perineal massage, dont know how I feel about asking DH to do that actually. I'm 100% sure I'll tear. My dr did a cervix check last week and I tore from that! It was scary to see all this red blood when I went to the bathroom, then I realized it wasn't from inside but outside, I had a huge tear :(

I'm pretty sensitive down there in general unfortunately. Even before being preggo, I almost always have minor tears from bd'ing that sting in the morning but heal in a day or so.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks for all the picture love ladies. :flower:

Dis-Your meltdown shopping trip sounds like a really long day as well! Nice to know I have someone to relate to!

Care-So sorry your hip is giving you issues and DTD problems! Hope the wheel barrel works for you.:winkwink:

Sarah-Those jeans I bought at Wal-Mart on the fly for $8.00. They aren't maternity...I bought them for a few beach pics 6 weeks ago in a much bigger size than normal. It's the only pair of anything that's not shorts I have. When it came time for picture day I completely forgot they probably wouldn't fit since they are non maternity. :dohh: Once I rememebered this, on picture day, I prayed all the way to the closet..."Lord, please let them fit. Please let them fit" It was a tight squeeze but they did fit!:haha: YAY!

Urch-Omg, it's so dang close now!!!:happydance:

Dis-I'm built small down there too. :blush:We use a ton of lube and I often have small tears from DTD. My previous doctor did an episiotomy with the last two births. It's a give me for me I guess and I've came to terms with it. :wacko:
I'm sure the blood did flip you out for a bit until you figured out where it came from. 

Ok so I had to do a urine sample yesterday--no big deal right?!? Had to pee already so it's all good. N-O-T It's really flippin hard to catch your stream of urine when you can't see it!!! :wacko: TMI COMING- OMG and my pee was coming out like a fountain in 3 streams or something.:shrug: I felt like such an idiot. I peed all over my hand, all over the cup and the dang toilet seat! I've never done that in my life and with all my bladder issues I've been peeing in a cup since I was 8 yo!:dohh: It took me forever to get everything washed off and cleaned before I left the restroom. LOL. Thought that story might lighten someone's day!!! :haha:


----------



## urchin

lol Klein I'm the same - tying to get a urine sample when you can't see beneath your bump or reach under properly is a right performance ... I generally roll up my sleeve and aim for the sound of the trickle. doesn't help that I can only hold a thimbleful at a time, so if i miss it, it's gone! :haha:

News from Urchin Towers - I had my scan and antenatal today and:
Eenie is measuring at 7lbs 10oz ... so, a fair size but not outside the lines
Her tummy is in proportion, no sign of diabetes flabbiness
Fluid is at normal levels again - biggest pool measured 7.6
Dr is happy with bloods now I'm on double metformin - said no need for insulin
Pre-op booked for 1st October
C-section remains 2nd October
So 7 DAYS TIL WE MEET EENIE :wohoo:


----------



## marie44

Sounds like the BD gets really difficult the bigger you get. I haven't done it in months now bc last time it hurt (no tears though) and my drive is nonexistent with all of the aches & pains. If i make it past 36 weeks & if i'm delivering natural, i may consider it but for now, i can't even think about it.
GL Urch! So close now!
At My appt friday, the babies are measuring 3lbs 3oz & 3lbs and 1 is head down & 1 transverse so if they are both head down, we will consider natural. I can't wait for updates from everyone so i know what to expect.


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch-That's exactly how I felt. I barely got enough in the cup for the sample. I kept thinking they were going to say...nope we need more lol! 
Have you got everything together? All last minute details taken care of? Anything left to do?
GLAD ALL IS WELL!!!
LET THE 1 WEEK COUNTDOWN COMMENCE!!!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-Sounds like good weights! I'm sure your pleased. I can only imagine the aches and pains of carrying 2. Hang in there! 

Oh, while I was waiting in the exam room for the doc to come yesterday. I overheard 2 doctors talking outside my door. The one asked how it went and the other one said, it's done! The triplets delivery went great. Their weights were great and it was so much fun. (you could just hear the excitement in his voice, he was SOOOO thrilled...it was very cute, sorta kid in the candy store excitement lol) Anyway, when I was done with my appt I walked out he door and he was standing there grinning ear to ear! I asked him if he had a good time and he replied with 'the best, it was awesome' I just thought well that's great...at least you enjoy your job! One compared to 3 may get a big boring though lol. He is my actual doctor and is very experienced and won tons of awards. I've been meeting all the others that COULD be on call when I deliver and honestly I have been thrilled with each and every one. They are all great. It's pretty inspiring in their office. They use Christian music in their lobby and while on hold over the phone. When you lay down it's Christian posters on the ceiling for you to look at lol. It's nice :) Just thought I'd share...I guess I get the same professional high when I upload customers pics and start to edit them hehe!


----------



## sarahincanada

ohhhh Ive got a sore bump today. at first the pain seemed to be where bub was moving, almost like he is scraping me from the inside. but its continued even when he is not moving. I dont think its contractions (its only one side and I dont feel tightness, just soreness) and have no idea if its anything at all to do with things starting, will ask my MW later today when I have my apt.

care I did get a perineal gel from the UK and hubby was rubbing it on, not really a proper massage as they say to do. then he stopped as has been doing lots of construction work and he was paranoid his hands/nails were dirty (even after washing). so Ive been rubbing it on, but again not a good massage like they say. im sure not much helps and if you are going to tear you will. hopefully if we do it will be a quick recovery.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I can't imagine having two in there. I feel like there is no room in there already!

I just had lunch and my stomach feels sooo grossly full and tight, eventhough my lunch was smaller than pre-preg lunches. Its like the feeling when you have really tight pants on and can't wait to get them off, except I can't just unzip, lol!


----------



## urchin

klein - pretty much all is ready for the arrival ... except the cooker isn't connected yet, but I've been lent a 2 ring hob so if worst comes to the worst we can carry on with that

But yeah, all done apart from that :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

just got back from mw, everything looked great on scan yesterday so thats good. but cervix etc all normal, nothing happening! she said my pains today could be my body starting to get ready. she mentioned doing a stretch and sweep end of next week if I want, would you guys get one? got some iron tabs to see if my tiredness gets better. she said he feels lower but not engaged.
other than that back next week :coffee:


----------



## urchin

Hey sarah - good news that all is well, but pants that nothing is happening :(

Hope he gets a wriggle on soon xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

I am concerned. Baby didn't move well yesterday. I ended up pulling out my doppler and checking for hb. It was there and good. The only 'active' spell it had was when I went thru wendy's drive thru and got a chocolate frosty. That seemed to wake it up a bit for about a half hour. Then there wasn't much movement at all the rest of the night or this morning. I checked doppler again this morning and it has a strong HB. I've felt really dizzy today too. Like I'll just be sitting here and the room starts spinning a bit like I'm drunk! Any suggestions? Am I overreacting? How much movement is not enough???


----------



## kleinfor3

Called doc, did kick count. Apparently my LO likes scaring the heck out of me. It's awake and very lively now lol! So glad. Think I'll take a nap now :)


----------



## urchin

Eenie does this to me too klein - she'll go very quiet for a few hours then just as I'm considering ringing the hospital, she wriggles about like nobody's business!


----------



## Teta81

hi everyone! I can't believe how much, yet how little is going on here!! Where are all of the babies??? They are all way too cozy, time to start marching out!! :haha: It makes me so happy that besides for a few ups and downs, everyone has had uncomplicated pregnancies, we all deserve it!! Cant wait to start seeing pics off all of these miracle babies! :happy dance:

AFM, officially full term today and in the "3 week wait". This is the point with DD that I started to go crazy not knowing when it would be!! Although Im probably the only one around here hoping to go a few days post dates! I just feel like I need all the extra time I can get while DD is still my "baby" :cry: Although I can really live without the horrific heart burn that has come. Tums and mylanta stopped working, so now I am no to prilosec. Is anyone else taking anything? I really don't want to, but its a pain like I have never felt before :nope:. So I figure a few weeks of meds hopefully will be ok for this already development baby. Last week at my ultrasound baby was 6 lbs 2 oz, right on track. As much as Im in no rush, I'm really excited to meet him/her, find out if its a him or her, and see DD as a big sister!! SO CLOSE!! (YET SO FAR AWAY :haha:)


----------



## sarahincanada

klein I find my bubs is quiet for long periods, then goes crazy for 15 mins....or sometimes I dont feel much all day apart from a movement of a leg here and there. But he is perfect on the scan so I try not to worry. as long as the HB is good then try not to worry, perhaps theres just less room so you are not feeling it the same.

teta my hb has been terrible, I actually vomit acid. I suffer from it anyway (my dad did too). the only thing that works for me is Zantac 150 mg x 2 a day and drinking Gaviscon. I sometimes have to take 3 Zantac in a day, my MW said try not to but the pharmacist said up to 4 (600) is actually allowed and wont affect bubs. I figure Im healthy apart from that so hope its ok.

A week Sunday is my DD, I have a feeling now that he might be on time or even late. I really want him to be an October baby so thats ok. My 40th is on Monday which is the 1st so he can come anytime after that!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Klein - I wouldn't worry too much either. I found though that days I am extra gassy I feel baby on the inside less. If I place my hand on my tummy I can feel him kick my hand but not inside. Kick counts are the best way to be sure though!

Sarah - I would definitely consider a sweep if it was an option. Why not help the process along? Also Zantac is perfectly fine for heartburn, don't worry at all!

Teta - Long time no see! Happy "Term" Day! Exciting we're both term today. I can totally understand your mixed feelings of wanting baby here but wanting to enjoy DD as well. I'm sure she'll be a great big sister!

AFM - not much going on. I decided to take a video of my belly last night when bubs was moving around lots. For the entire minute of the video my belly is jumping about, its hilarious. Will post the link in my journal shortly....


----------



## kleinfor3

Teta-I feel the same way...so close but so far away. At least your closer than me lol :) Being team yellow its added suspense/excitement to find out what it is too!!!

Urch-So glad you have everything done and taken care of! 

Dis-Too funny about your 'belly dance'. I tried to record mine once and it didn't work, as soon as I got it ready then Baby Klein decided to be shy!

My stroller/car seat arrived yesterday and I assembled it this morning. It's like a Christmas gift lol...so much fun! I've got to go tomorrow and see about finding something to wear to my shower on Sunday. I'm really looking forward to visiting with everyone. It's a couple/family shower so there will hopefully be lots of friends and family there that we don't get to see very often. I'm not really expecting lots of gifts or things just the celebrating of being pregnant and baby almost being here! Feels like its been a long journey. HEHE if it's a girl it will be named Journee :)

I also ordered the hospital door hanger online at etsy. It's a gender neutral color and the lady was nice enough to do a boy and a girl name cut letters so we can just glue the correct name on it. I always bring the babies door hanger home and hang it on their door at the house for the first year or so. Plus it's made out of lots of ribbon so if it is a girl it can serve as a bow holder! If it's a boy...its just cute decoration lol. I'll try to post a pic of it when it arrives!


----------



## urchin

I have never heard of a hospital door hanger :shrug:
Pics please!


----------



## Care76

Urch, I don't know what that door hanger thing is either...

Sarah, wow, one week from Sunday!!!! I can't believe how fast time is going.

Dis, I took a video the other day too. It is so weird to see it that way, isn't it? 

Teta, woohoo for full term! 

AFM, I had cramping on and off with radiating like low back pain last night and this morning. About 20-30 minutes apart. But then after about 10 hours they were less frequent. It freaked me out because I wasn't ready so I am working my butt off doing packaging lol.


----------



## urchin

Care - it's just all so uncertain right now isn't it? Almost like being back in first tri :wacko:


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-It's crunch time for you! Good luck getting your packing done!

I'm up early for a Saturday morning! DD is competing in her first gymnastics meet today. She is super nervous! I hope her nerves don't get the best of her :) Can't wait to watch her do her routines!!! :happydance:

Here are the pics of the door hanger. We just have to glue the name in place when baby gets here! It's pretty common to do door hangers here in the states, or at least where I'm from. Just another way for people to make and spend their money I guess lol. Some people order them from florists and some people make their own etc. 

The colors used in the door hanger are the same colors used for my shower and that's about as gender neutral (w/o using neutrals) that I could think of!

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0971.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0972.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0973.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## urchin

Oh that's pretty Klein!
nope, never seen those over here ... do people take them into hospital?
or are they for when you get home?


----------



## Teta81

Cute Klein! I live in NJ and work in the baby section of a hospital and have never seen or heard of one!!! So it must be something by area I guess??

Urch- it soooo soon for u!!!!! How many days now??? 

Babies where are you??? We are waiting!!!


----------



## urchin

Just 3 days Teta!

and I really want them to hurry by ... am having a really meh day today: to uncomfortable to really do anything/go anywhere, can't be arsed to entertain myself and there's no one here to play with :(
Roll on Tuesday!


----------



## Care76

Very cool Klein! I have never seen or heard of one either.


----------



## sarahincanada

klein Ive never heard of them either, but its very pretty :thumbup:

wow cant believe we should have some babies on this thread in the next week :happydance: 

I had my acupuncture yesterday, ouch the ones in the feet hurt. when I got home I notice my lower bump looks a different shape, like its dropped a bit, but that could have happened before the acu I didnt notice. she adjusted me after and said she thought the head was engaged, but I will see what my MW says on tuesday. going again for acu on monday. I woke hubby up at 2am to have my way with him and get some sperm to my cervix :rofl:

care we got the snuza this week, and a camera hubby is going to set up on a tripod for monitoring (wired of course!).

have a lovely weekend everyone, weird to think it might be mine and hubbies last weekend on our own.


----------



## kleinfor3

Maybe the door hanger is a Southern tradition lol. You do hang it on the door at the hospital and then take it home as a keepsake for LO. Some hang it on their front door for a few days after coming home too. (that sorta weirds me out as its advertising to strangers---thinking someone might try to come take it!!!)

Urch---OMG Tuesday is so close. Of course these last days will probably drag on! Maybe you can find a comfortable position and relax the next few days so you'll be well rested and ready to go come Tuesday! 

Care- That's cool about the acu. I have tender feet, I don't know how I'd be able to handle that! Plus, I can't even find my feet to try to pretty them up. I'd probably gross someone out! I have thought about the acu and massaging around my last week. I don't suppose it would hurt and I may like it and find it relaxing which would be great!

Let me just take a minute to say that I am one proud mommy! DD's gymnastic meet was a huge success. This was her first time to compete at anything. She had literally been worrying herself sick over it since Monday of this week. Everyday before school she was dreading being one day closer to Saturday. Having said all of that...here are her placings.
Bars-1st place
Beam-1st place
Floor-2nd place
Vault-2nd place
Over All-1st place!!!!!
She did an amazing job and I couldn't be prouder! YAY FOR PARRIS--MY LITTLE GYMNAST!

Now, for you ladies closer than me---BRING ON THE BABIES!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LITTLE ONES!


----------



## urchin

Heh heh!

2 days left for meeeeeee :wohoo:
We had our last Sunday snuggle in bed this morning as a twosome ... from now on, it'll be threefold snuggles all the way!

The plan for today is to do a bit of cleaning, for me ... Mr Urch has quite a few more jobs on his list - fitting car seats, clearing yard, tip run, putting up smoke detectors.

Then we shall chill and watch films together.

Just thought I'd share something with you all that a fellow BnBer put in my journal for me:
https://www.justthefactsbaby.com/baby/article/baby-talk/143/1

It tells you how to recognise the 5 pre-cry noises that babies make, which give you a clue as to what they need you to do.
If you google Priscilla Dunstan you'll find quite a few vids which give some examples to listen to: The Oprah one is pretty good :thumbup:

and a big well done to Parris! them's amazing results - you both must be very proud of her xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

wow klein those are amazing results! awwww I cant wait to experience that kind of pride for my child :cloud9::cloud9:

urchin yikes Im so excited for you! and thanks for the link, will go and read. I have a hope that my bub will be born on wednesday as its Oct 3 and 3 is my lucky number! plus our anniversary and my late dads birthday was Jan 3, that was the first day of my last period. but Im sure it wont work that way and I think he might come nearer DD or even late.

so tomorrow is my 40 bday....not planning much but I have acupuncture and then an hour and a half massage!! hubby will be working as I want him to work while bub is not here, then take 2 weeks off (self employed so no work = no pay). Might just get take out and watch a movie. So today is my last day in my 30's :cry: oh well, I dont feel 40 and hubby being 30 he keeps me young :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

I just really wanted Eenie to make it to October ... in my head she has always been an October babe and for some daft reason it feels right that way

Happy birthday for tomorrow - 40's aren't so bad ... I will be 43 in 2 weeks time, and you know what I DON'T CARE!
Mind you, I also have a young man to keep me on my toes!


----------



## sarahincanada

I spent most of yesterday in bed with extreme nausea, it hit me mid morning. I googled and some say its a pre labour symptom :shrug: 

feel a bit better this morning but still a little queasy. Going for more acupuncture then a 1.5 hr bday massage....hope I can make it. then just getting take out and watching a movie tonight. 

so excited for your urch :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!:cake: Your in luck...40 is the new 30's so its all good :) I hope you can enjoy your acu and massage!!! 

Urch-:happydance:IT'S MONDAY!!! One more day!!! Can you believe it??? OMG so thrilled for you. 

I can't wait for you FTM to enjoy the thrills and excitement of motherhood. :cloud9: The journey it took for you to get here will all be worth it soon!!!


----------



## sienna1

Urchin - So happy and excited for you! YAY, tomorrow is it!!!!

Sarah - Happy birthday! Hope that nausea thing is a good sign of labor starting.

Klein - Congrats on your daughter's success. I don't think I ever commented on your pictures. Thanks for sharing with us, it's very cool that the whole family was involved for these lovely pics.

Care and Teta, how are you doing? Finally it's October.


----------



## urchin

Well, I'm all pre-op'd and ready to go ... just waiting for tomorrow now :dance:

I have to go in for 7.30 but won't know where I am on the list til I go in.
Tonight me and Mr Urch are going to eat the curry that he's had going in the slow cooker most of the day, cuddle up on the sofa and watch films - our last night as a twosome :cloud9:


----------



## Teta81

Happy birthday sarah!!! enjoy your day!!

Urch- sooooo excited for you. And jealous that you know exactly when and how it will all be going down. I can't take the not knowing! But I decided I'm hoping for next Thursday which is 10/11/12 bc that would be a fun birthday! 

I'm going to try and attach a few pics from a photo session I just had done of DD. I did it mostly to have some last pics of her as an only child :cry: but I snuck in a few at the end. Besides for looking like a beached whale, I love them :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teta81

It's only letting me do one at a time, so here's one more....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Teta81

And another....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teta81

Ok and one more!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dis3tnd

Lovely pics teta!!

Happy birthday Sarah! Hope bubs makes his appearance soon!!

Urch can't believe it's tomorrow! 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Dis!

Teta-Beautiful pics of you and DD! She's so pretty. You for sure don't look like a whale lol! Very cute bump! Is your DD looking forward to being a big sister?


----------



## kleinfor3

Just wanted to stop by tonight to wish mrs urch good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics of your little one! Wishing you a speedy recovery and lots of eenie loves for tomorrow!


----------



## urchin

Gorgeous pics Teta - your bump is lovely and not at all whale-like :thumbup:

Well, EenieDay has arrived. Not surprisingly I am awake super early and catching up on BnB before I go in.

Thanks for all your lovely kind words folks, today is set to be a monumental one. I really can't wait to meet my little Eenie Beans and see Mr Urch's little face as he holds his daughter for the very first time.

I'll get pics on as soon as I can - but check my journal as that'll be the first place they end up! 

xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

thinking of you urch :flower: you are 5 hours ahead of here in canada so its the afternoon there, I wonder if eenie beans is in your arms

teta lovely photos! you look amazing, not large and pregnant at all! your daughter is so cute!

nothing new here, had a nice relaxing bday. still feeling a bit 'off', see my MW today and I may ask her to check my cervix just so I know. If its clamped shut I know I probably have another week :haha:

felt some weird pains in my bump but it seems to be when bub is moving, sometimes felt some tightness, but nothing I can say for sure oh that must be a contraction :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-The unknowing what a contraction is can be so mind boggling. Sometimes my LO can just be in a tight ball and it feels almost the same as a BH. It's strange. Good luck with the check. Maybe you'll be dilated and not even know it!


----------



## Teta81

I agree with Klein, I had no idea what a contraction felt like the first time around. Since I had back labor it was hours before I actually realized what was going on! I still don't know what to expect this time! 

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures! Klein I just had a chance to look at yours, they are great. Im having a hard time choosing between a few, idk how you are going to choose!

Urch- Cant wait to hear how you and your little girl are making out!! You must be in absolute heaven!!!!

Sarah keep us posted on your check! My office doesn't check bc they say it means very little. Which I guess I agree since my cervix was closed and I had DD 9 hours later! And I know lots of people who walk around at 3 cm for weeks! But its still fun to know where you are.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!! so she said I am 1cm dilated and cervix was still long but it was soft. she could feel his head, so weird! she said he is engaged. she did a bit of a stretch and sweep too. she said it is not really an indication of anything and could still be another week so we will see. I havent had noticeable contractions so not sure if they will start more as I dilate more. going to get some more sperm to my cervix tonight :haha:


----------



## Care76

I came in to see how Urch and her precious one were doing. I will have to go check her journal. I can't believe it came so fast!

Sarah, I hope you had a wonderful bday!!! Yay for 1cm, it is progress! I have also had a lot of nausea, but I wasn't sure if it was MS coming back or I was coming down with something... I have heard it can be the start of labour, but in my case I am sure it is not.

Teta, what beautiful pictures! Your daughter is just gorgeous. :D

Hoping MrsB and her cubs are doing good! 

I have just been so incredibly busy working. I am trying to get so much finished before Declan arrives and I literally work from when I wake until an hour or two before bed. My house is a disaster zone. 

Still have lots of cramping low down. I guess I will be one of those that cramps for weeks before baby comes. I received my Strep B results today and I am negative! I am so relieved as I was worried about the antibiotics. 

I hope everybody is doing well! (((HUGS)))


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-I can't believe your able to work like you are. I am totally in awe of you :) I'm sure it helps pass the time as I feel I am sitting around twiddling my thumbs! 

Sarah-That's good, sounds like things are moving in a positive direction! That is crazy she can feel the head. Almost makes you think the baby could just fall out or something! 

Teta-I was induced both times with my other children...the only 'real' contractions I felt were the medicine ones and there is no mistaking that those are real lol. I really really really hope that my body gets the memo and decides to kick the baby out before I give up and do another induction. Apparently I could probably stay pregnant for-ev-er if it was left up to my body! Ugh, so upsetting!
Yes, I am having a hard time trying to order pics as well!

I go for my next dr visit on Monday...It's my Strep B and an internal. It's early but I'm excited to know if anything is going on in there lol.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay for being dilated Sarah!! I get checked tomorrow and really hoping something is happening!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I *think* I may have just lost my mucous plug??!! so after yesterdays little sweep I had a little brown blood on the pad which she said I would have. I put in a new pad before bed and when woke up nothing on there. I threw it out this morning, when downstairs to check emails, when I went to the loo there was a big glob of stuff in my panties. Of course I inspected it :haha: it was about 2cm, snot like, very stretchy and brown. Im assuming thats what it was. Not tooooo exciting as people can lose their plug and still go weeks, but hopefully its a move in the right direction.

not feeling any contractions yet, but I do feel a weird dull ache on my bump that makes me feel 'funny', kinda nauseous. perhaps thats a pre labour warm up while Im slowly dilating.

it would be great if I go into labour on friday as then none of hubbies family would have to take time off as its the weekend. do you hear that bub!!


----------



## Care76

Sarah, that is exciting! It sounds like things might progress quickly with your other feelings. Maybe you will have a Thanksgiving weekend baby!!! 

Klein, I work from home and I now have two jobs. My husband has been helping me a lot with my business, so for it I mostly make labels and put them on packaging. My husband weighs and packages the dry things and I do the liquids. Then I have to pack up and invoice orders and my husband delivers or ships them. It is not hard but because my hip/leg/back hurts so much, it can be painful. My other job I thought would only be a few hours a week, but it has really started booming so I spend 4-8 hrs a day, 6 days a week with it. It is all email and phone work, so also not hard, just hard on my baby brain lol. I don't get maternity leave so I am trying to get a head of things so when Declan comes I have more time with him. So I might as well work like mad now when I have the time.

AFM, my midwives don't do internals unless you are 40 weeks or more. They said they will do a sweep if you want them to but they made it sound like they do it much later. 

Sarah, did the sweep hurt? I have such a hard time thinking of anything in there as I am so swollen like down there. I keep wondering how a baby is going to come out!


----------



## sarahincanada

care me and hubby are also self employed so if we dont work we dont get paid. so I am also still working trying to get everything done. my SIL keeps saying how lucky I am to be able to be at home, meanwhile she gets a year of money from the government and I get nothing. And I wont be able to work that much with a baby, people seem to think working from home is so easy. hubby is going to take 2 weeks off as thats all we can afford.

my MW's dont usually do checks until you go overdue. but being 40 they seem to be ok with doing things at 39 weeks as they dont want me going too overdue (guidelines from canadian society of obs). my one MW had mentioned a stretch and sweep this weekend as its my due date, so I wanted to see where I was at as I wasnt sure if I wanted to have it done. also if I was clamped shut I would know I have to be patient (although MW did say you can be completely closed and go into labour the next day, or be dilating and have to wait 1-2 weeks).

yesterdays apt was with my back up MW and when I asked her to check cervix she said she could do the s&s then too if my cervix was open. I am a complete wuss with things 'up there', hated the IUIs, cried through the egg collection etc. So I was nervous, it was ok, not painful just uncomfortable. her fingers going in the cervix was ok, it was the sweeping part that felt the most uncomfortable, but I did my hypnobreathing then said Id had enough. I think she would have gone longer and said it wasnt a full sweep. i would be fine doing it again next week so its not that bad :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-I don't want to get your hopes up...but...they do say that the sweeps that lose the mucus plug are the most successful. ( I got that bit of info on a midwife website) Something like 95% successful in inducing labor in the next 3 days. Of course if your like me in everything I'd be that stubborn 5% lol. Eitherway I would consider it a success and yes that sounds like your plug to me!!!

Care-Sounds like your busy and booming then! Like you said with the pregnancy brain I commend you for being able to keep up. I was in the car last week driving down a road I go down twice a day and I was talking to my son and I RAN A STOP SIGN. That stop sign has been there longer than I've been on this Earth I'm sure! Luckily there was noone on the roads but me. I started flipping out and telling the kids 'DON'T TALK TO ME WHEN I'M DRIVING...CAN'T YOU SEE I'M LOSING MY MIND!!!'. Ugh it gets so bad sometimes lol.


----------



## Teta81

Ok we'll ill eat my words about not being checked. My dr today wanted to check me since I am having BH so frequently... And I'm 2cm and 80% effaced. She said my cervix is very soft and it won't be long. Buuuut, i still don't believe it and know i can walk around for weeks like this! 

Sarah any more progress??? L


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Checking in - not able to keep up like I would like so sorry for being MIA. All are well, just busy busy busy...

Congrats to Urch and Eenie! Sarah - not long now!


----------



## sarahincanada

kleinfor3 said:


> Sarah-I don't want to get your hopes up...but...they do say that the sweeps that lose the mucus plug are the most successful.

ooooooh really, and yes I will probably be in the 5% too! but its ok, Im not that desperate to have him out, its exciting actually and I know the end is near. and lol @ your driving, please be careful!!

teta how exciting its nice to have someone to dilate with! how frequent are your BH's? I just dont feel much at all and no changes :wacko: care come on you gotta be checked now!!

mrs bear dont worry, I dont expect people to be on here much once they have given birth! hope you are doing fantastic :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

Mrs bear glad to hear from you! Hope life is staying as calm as possible for you, and you are getting some sleep! I know I will be on here even more after the baby comes bc I will be looking for company while I nurse all night!! 

Sarah, I get a few BH an hour. Nothing regular though. They are def getting more intense but not painful just uncomfortable. The dr said once I start for real there will be no mistaking it this time bc of how soft my cervix is and how low the baby is. She said several times don't wait around like i did with DD, bc it will be fast. And bc I am GBS+ I will need antibiotics ASAP. Did I mention that after 8 hrs of labor at home with DD I was only 1.5 cm, and with no labor I'm already 2!? So I guess it will be faster (hopefully!)


----------



## sarahincanada

teta sooo many people tell me #2 is so much faster, and being that you are 2cm already thats a good sign! I know for #1 I could be waiting a week or more at 1cm :dohh:

I just havent been feeling much so surprised I was even 1cm, do you think me not feeling much now indicates it might be a long dilation, I dont even really notice any BH just a couple times of day my bump feels odd. I was hoping it will continue like this up till 10 cm :rofl: the head is low (engaged) and even today I felt my bump had dropped even lower than yesterday. my cervix long but soft. I am so curious what will come first for me, contractions, water breaking?? I guess more people start the contractions.


----------



## Care76

Thanks for the update MrsB!!! Glad you are all doing well.

So exciting Sarah and Teta!!! 

Sarah, I am behind you a bit, so I don't think they will check me. I guess at my next appointment I can ask, I will be almost 39 weeks then. Wow, that is the first time I have said that out loud, it is kind of scary and exciting at the same time! 

My sister in law was 3cm dilated and fully engaged _and_ had tons of cramping for 3 weeks! It was her third and knowing what labour feels like she still went into the hospital a few times thinking it was the real deal. She was in early labour for so long. So I know that even if they check me it might not mean much. Especially for my first. 

AFM, for some reason today I have no energy. I actually took a nap and didn't do much work at all. I had all these ambitions and didn't do any of them except the work with patients that I had to do. I am really uncomfortable and just feeling odd and off.


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs B-So glad things are going well, I'm sure you have been very busy these days! 

Teta-My first labor was so long...like 22 hrs long. (induction) With my second I went into the hospital to be induced at 2cm and it still took 17 hrs. I hear induction takes forever and also that second labors are faster than first. Mine was faster but not what I was thinking lol. Hopefully you'll be in and done in no time :) I just hope this go round my body will figure out...hmm maybe I'd like to kick this kid out verses being induced...AGAIN! 

Did anyone have increase in fetal movement around 34/35 weeks??? Baby Klein had a party all day yesterday and I was the host...literally. The movements are so STRONG too. Last night finally I said outloud 'look here LO, I'm stretched to the max and if your running out of room you need to find the light at the end of the tunnel' It really does feel like it's trying to stretch or something. I feel its little hands scraping my cervix and its feet in and up under my ribs and it pushes off of my ribs and its butt is pushing on the other side of the rib cage. Such precise movements and oh so strong too lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

nothing new, more plug came out this morning
:coffee:


----------



## Care76

Klein, this guy moves like mad and he has for quite a while. It is like he is so huge! 

Sarah, more plug is good. I guess it grows back so at least its not getting the chance to. Can you have sex after you loose your plug?

AFM I woke up and threw up. I had tummy pains then was nauseous all day. I have had some pains too but nothing regular. I was just told to take it easy because I might be doing too much.


----------



## sarahincanada

care yes you can have sex after losing plug, but not after waters break from what I understand. im the same with the waves of nausea, sometimes I wonder if its a BH that im mistaking for nausea. I hope you can start to reduce your work load!

Im going for more acupuncture today, its my 4th visit, hoping its moving things along even if its not actually putting me in labour. she did say if your body is not ready its not a miracle treatment to put you in labour, but its alligning everything to happen at the right time.

my due date with midwife is sunday, but my ticker says today from dates :shrug: I really would love to go into labour tonight and have him over the weekend, but I wouldnt be surprised if he is late! next MW apt is Tuesday so will see if Ive dilated more then. then have a biphysical profile scan on friday.

have a lovely weekend everyone and happy thanksgiving to my canadian friends :flower:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Can't believe you're already at your.due date Sarah, sooooo great to be seeing some plug!

My doctor didn't end up checking me yesterday... She said Babys head isn't low enough so its not worth it. I totally thought babys head was really low. So disappointed.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah- It's such a waiting game now. I know your probably beyond ready at this point :( The plug still coming out is moving in the right direction. I lost mine both times right before my inductions. I did start minor contractions with DS and when I went into the hospital they decided since I was over due to 'help them out'. Gave me a drip and broke my water. I went on from there. 

I hope the acu helps you out today and gets things rolling!!! I'd love to see your 'this is it' thread on here tonight!!! FX

Care-So sorry your sick. Could be that you need to slow it down a bit. I hope your able to find time to relax :)

Dis-That stinks you didn't get a check! I mean so what the head isn't low enough...humor you at least at this point! :) 

I'm planning on going to an upscale consignment store when I take DD to gymnastics today. We still need a ton of things! Hopefully I'll be able to find some good buys there. I think I will start there and try to finish up the next few weeks at Babies R Us. 

My boobs are feeling heavier and warmer to the touch. I suppose they are getting in full milking gear lol. 

Getting excited to see if baby Klein is a girl or a boy :) Feels closer now!!!


----------



## urchin

thanks for all the good wishes - i was able to get on bnb from the hospital, but it was so awkward to post using the hospital system that I couldnt be arsed with updating more than one place! Sorry about that 

Sooooo, the news from Urchin Towers:
Aoife Grace (you pronounce it Ee-fa) was born at 9:44 on 2nd Oct weighing 7lbs 4oz.
The c-section was fairly uneventful, apart from the anaesthatist having to do an awful lot of hoking around in my spine with his excessively long needles *shudder*

I was passed Aoife for skin to skin cuddles straight after she was born and all seemed ok, but she was very snuffly and after about half an hour they discovered she wasn't able to breath through her nose.
Pediatrics were called and they found that they couldn't pass a tube up her nose at all (and were worried that she might have a fused boney plate completely blocking her airways - I forget what they called it) So she was sent to intensive care and I went to recovery and then up to the ward .... where I waited for 7 hours 

Mr Urch was able to go down to see her, but because I'd had a spinal block I couldn't get up off the bed. Normally they would have taken me, bed and all down to see her - but there was a 28 week preemie in the bay next to Aoife that they were operating on, so there was no room for me.

And ICU then just kept stalling, til in the end the midwife rang them up and said 'this mum hasn't seen her baby for 7 hours, I've booked a porter, she's on her way' Go midwifey!

So I finally got to see her about 5pm and she was in a heated cot all covered in wires and attached to monitors and things that go beep and bing and wahhhhh 

She was down there until Thursday at about 4pm, when they moved her to just the normal special baby care ward. While she was there they'd managed to pass tubes up both nostrils, so ruled out bony obstructions and started her on decongestants to shift whatever was up there.

She was to stay in special care for another day, with me going down to feed her through the night - but they brought her up to me at 11.30 Thursday night on the ward 
FINALLY I'd got my Aoife back.

So Friday I spent the day cuddling and feeding her and they decided we were ready to discharge in the afternoon (though the paperwork took til 7pm)

And I can't tell you how good it is to be home 
The good thing about the ICU and SCBU is that partners can visit any time they like - so Mr Urch was able to be with us a lot more than he would be able to on the ward .... but what I hated with ICU was that Aoife felt like _their_ patient, not _my_ baby.
and it was so stressful there, with machines beeping and binging and wahhing - and it was hard not to sit and watch Aoife's monitor all the time.

SCBU was much better - we had a little corner and a screen, and a big comfy electric recliner chair ... and the objective was to get her feeding. So I just sat cuddling her and trying my best to get her to feed.

But it is all so much better now we are home - a proper little family unit. Mr Urch is absolutely smitten with her - he has turned into a big puddle of goo. I think it has blown him away just how much she has melted his heart 

So here we are, all at home, Aoife 4 days old, our lives are upside down and we love it 

And before I forget - here's some pictures 
First one she is 1 day old on ICU
The other 3 she is 3 days old and back on the ward with her mummy
 



Attached Files:







299_4277775977074_816427056_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









1020_4288099155147_1425357817_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









73903_4288099235149_1971685072_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3









285621_4288099035144_661597213_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Care76

Urch, I am so incredibly happy for you, I have tears in my eyes! She is a beautiful little Irish princess. I am happy to hear you are all well and home as a family. How wonderful is it that men can turn to goo with just one little miracle? So amazing. :hugs:

I keep checking and to see if anybody is going to have any turkey babies, lol. Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians ans Happy Columbus Day to the Americans! Urch, I don't think you celebrate anything this weekend, but you have the best celebration of all, Happy Aoife Coming Home Day!


----------



## kleinfor3

Urch, I am so happy for you both. So glad your home and getting settled now! She is so beautiful. So glad you were able to post us pics :) very lovely mr urch is a big pile of goo! I just love it. Amazing!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## urchin

Thank you care and Klein .... I love seeing Mr Urch all soppy - he says it's when she looks at him with those baby blues he just melts. I asked him last night if he thought it would happen and he had no idea she was gonna turn him to goo .... Awh!

And nope, this weeked the turkeys of Britain are sleeping safe in their coops, it's just a regular weekend for us ... But happy thanksgiving to all you lovelies across the pond xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

urch i posted on your journal, she is so gorgeous! love hearing how mr urch is all gooey, cant wait to see my hubby with his son :cloud9:

at about 9 last night didnt feel good so went to bed. at about 1 woke up with crazy cramps at top of bump, that lasted 2 hours and they were coming every 7 mins. it was horrible. phoned midwife and she said to take bath and tylenol, they eased up and was able to sleep, just got up. so im assuming something is starting, not looking foward to it starting again it was so painful! mw said it could be like this for days but my body is getting ready


----------



## Teta81

Urch I am sooo excited for you and glad everything ended up being ok with your little girl :cloud9: official congrats! :hugs:

Sarah- sounds like you are getting ready!!!!!! :happydance: can't wait to hear how it progresses. I'm contracting like crazy these days, at least 4 -5 an hour. But nothing regular or painful just uncomfortable. A little crampy off and on too. I have a yeast infection on top of it all :dohh: called dr this morning he said to start monistat and that it's no big deal. As if there's not enough going on down there already!!


----------



## urchin

thanks sarah and teta :hugs:

hope things get underway properly for you soon sarah - and that yours step up a gear teta xxx


----------



## Care76

Sarah yay! I hope you are not like me and have cramps like that for weeks (but mine are low, but this week started at top too and my back, those hurt like heck). But you are further along, so I don't think so. I have a feeling it will be soon! How exciting!!!


----------



## sienna1

Urchin, how wonderful that your little girl is home and healthy. It must have been stressful to see her hooked up to monitors but it seems you handled it well. She is perfect, so happy for you and your husband! 

Sarah, keep us updated as long as you can, hope it's all going to happen in the next few days for you.

Dis, hope the baby's head is low enough soon for you to be checked out and to get closer to delivery.

Marie, haven't heard from you lately, are you doing OK with the twins?

AFM, I'm chugging along, I'm more tired than usual so hoping I didn't catch a cold or something.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-I hate you were in pain but that's great that things seem to be started! How exciting :) whoohoo!!!

Teta-That stinks you have an infection! It would figure though lol. I have alot of BH's these days. Nothing to get excited about though. Which its still early for me so I guess that's ok!

Sienna-Maybe the tiredness is nothing to worry about. Could be the horomones. 

Afm-I had an uneventful weekend. I did maternity pics for a good friend of mine who was about 30 weeks pregnant. Boy, it's really hard for me to move around these days though. It took me twice as long as it should of to get the pics done! 

My upper back pain is so horrible these days. I'm so ready to deliver just so I don't have to wag around all of this weight. (and excess boob weight) I'm sure it has to do with my posture. I hurt all the time. I constantly have OTC pain patches on my back and am laying on a heating pad! It is by far the thing that is dragging me down the most :( Ok. (sniff sniff) I'm over it lol.

Well I got LO a little bathtub and changing pad over the weekend. I am TRYING to get everything together. Still have to get a ton more things though.

I have my 35 week appt today. They will do the strep B test and an internal...I think. So I woke up extra early to shave parts of my body I haven't seen in a long time!!! 

Oh, could be the start of my nesting...I cleaned house some this weekend. Totally went thru DD's & DS's room from top to bottom. Threw away a dreadful amount of broken toys etc. Vacuumed and dusted. Cleaned the AC return and I've been eyeing the ceiling fans to clean them...I have to climb on a chair so haven't got around to all of that yet but they are calling my name! 

That's about it for my boring weekend and update lol. Hope all of you are doing well :)


----------



## urchin

oooo exciting - I wonder who will be next :dance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Eh, 35 week check. I'm a fingertip dilated and dr mushed around on my belly and told me that the baby weighs a good 6lbs now and should be over 8lbs at birth. That's it for me :)


----------



## urchin

we were told 8lb 3oz Klein, and she turned out to be a much more modest 7lb 4oz!


----------



## kleinfor3

Did they do an u/s to give you that measurement Urch or did they just 'feel' around?

Everyone's quiet...wonder if that means some action is going on?!?!

Purchased a pack & play, bouncer and swing yesterday :) All used and in perfect condition!!! Was very excited. Think I've started nesting yay!


----------



## urchin

twas an US klein - i had so many of the blummin things

yaaaay for nesting - get you!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good to hear everyone is doing well! Hope.something exciting is happening Sarah! Nothing new fir me...


----------



## Teta81

Nothing too exciting happening with me either. I contracted all night every 5 minutes on sunday night, but then it stopped and that was that. I figured it was nothing since they didn't hurt and weren't getting stronger. I still have something funky going on down there, monist at isn't helping, so I'm going to the Dr later on today to figure out what it is... Red, itchy, swollen, burning.... I don't want the baby passing through there til its all taken care of so I hope they figure it out!!


----------



## Care76

I hope you feel better soon Teta! I know your doctor probable won't know much about natural remedies, but coconut oil usually works, and if not lots of probiotics. My midwife said probiotics are also used to help decrease the chance of strep B. The thing is if it is bad you want to insert them (2) at night. 

I keep waiting to see news from Sarah! I know it was Thanksgiving here so she may just be busy, or maybe baby decided to come!? 

No news for me. Lots of cramping and sharp pains to the cervix/bladder/bum. But that's it. 

My DH took some pics of me this weekend, and since we didn't do a maternity shoot, this is all I have. I kept meaning to have a friend take some, but I keep putting it off.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1349751605851.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 2









PicsArt_1349756806449.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 3









PicsArt_1349756508468.jpg
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sienna1

Care, the pictures are gorgeous, I love the contrast of the pink with everything else.

Urchin - are you breastfeeding? I'm hoping to be able to, and keep hearing the first couple of weeks are rough but then it gets better.

Klein, you were right. I thought I was coming down with something because I was suddenly tired in a whole new level, but it's likely just the pregnancy getting harder as he gets bigger.

Teta - hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

will post when i can, but here he is! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1374.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1309.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-Ah! He's beautifuly handsome!!! I can't wait to hear all the details! Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!

Sienna-So glad your not sick lol just massivly pregnant. I've found a sudden burst of energy...I figure it won't last though lol. 

Care-I love the pics DH took of you. He did a great job!

Teta-Bless your girl bits. That sounds horrible. I don't blame you, you need to get that taken care of before anything passes thru there! Hope you get it straightened out asap! 

Dis-Hope things pick up for you soon. Maybe Sarah will send you some of her labour dust!!!

I can't rememeber who had 4d's done. When our babies get here and we have time I'd love to see a 4d pic verses a real pic to see the comparison! 

Aww can't wait til it's my turn lol!!!


----------



## Teta81

Omg Sarah!!!!!!! He's perfect!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Can not wait to hear the details. Hope that you are all doing well and getting some rest:baby:


----------



## Teta81

I went to dr last night, she thinks its bv which I had back in June and I'm on antibiotics now. I'm 3-4cm and she said the head is "going to fall out"... Greaaattt!!! So she stripped my membranes to try and get things going before I can't walk anymore. Nothing yet, I hear it only works half the time. I'm still not in a huge rush as I'm not uncomfortable yet so it's a real waiting game now! 
But Sarah you have me extra excited!!


----------



## Care76

Sarah I just knew you were becoming a mommy!!! He is so gorgeous!!!! Rest up and take care of yourself and your little man. Let us know how things went when you can! 

Wow Teta, 3-4 cm. I wonder what I am if anything. Maybe I will ask my midwife again. I know they usually don't check until later though.

I have a midwife appointment today. So far I am thinking this guy doesn't want out. Even though I have lots of cramping and back pain, nothing is regular.

Thanks for the picture comments ladies! :flower:


----------



## urchin

Sarah, he is just scrummy ... welcome to the mummy club xxx



sienna1 said:


> Urchin - are you breastfeeding? I'm hoping to be able to, and keep hearing the first couple of weeks are rough but then it gets better.

i'm doing a mixture of bf and expressing, and yes it is bloody tough - but i'm a stubborn bint so will keep on at it :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

Urch & sarah - the babies are absolutely gorgeous!!!

Care - love the pics!

Teta - feel better, hope the antibiotics do their magic!

AFM - been mia here lately. I had a breakdown the other day bc i'm getting winded all the time with the simplest activities and i have to depend on everyone to do things for me. They didn't put me on bedrest yet but i'm supposed to "take it easy." With a million things to do, it is going to be a challenge. You ladies are so strong. I need to think more positive & realize it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Teta81

Care- I luv your pictures... you def didn't need to spend your time and money on a professional, the pics couldn't be any more perfect!!!


----------



## sienna1

Sarah, how amazingly great that he's here! Hope your recovery goes well. Congratulations!!!

Marie, do you have a c-section date or is that going to be figured out later? Hang in there, a few more weeks to go.

It's pretty unbelievable that some of the babies are here. It's getting exciting on this thread!


----------



## Care76

Thanks ladies! I have to say I love the picture of just my belly. 

How are you feeling Urch?

Marie, I understand. I have so much pain with SPD and I can;t do anything for myself. It is so frustrating. I am so jealous of the pregnant women walking and doing things like normal. But it is all for the best gift ever. I just have to think of it that way. 

I went to midwife today. I am barely dilated and cervix is still almost 3cm long (but it is soft and has shortened and started to open, so I guess that is good). she estimates the baby at 8 lbs!


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-That's good that its soft and shortening. Sounds like your on the right track! Hang in there your so stinking close now :)

Marie-Oh, bless your heart. I can't imagine carrying two. IMO your way stronger than any of us!!! Don't get discouraged. You are housing two LO's... take help when needed and do try to take it easy. Maybe try to tackle a few simple tasks a day and make sure you rest. So glad they haven't put you on bed rest yet. Don't be hard on yourself! Keep on keeping on, your in the home stretch :)

Teta-I'm amazed that your dilated so much :) YAY! Heck you'll be in active labor and should hopefully go pretty quick! Did you dilate before labor with DD?


----------



## Teta81

kleinfor3 said:


> Care-That's good that its soft and shortening. Sounds like your on the right track! Hang in there your so stinking close now :)
> 
> Marie-Oh, bless your heart. I can't imagine carrying two. IMO your way stronger than any of us!!! Don't get discouraged. You are housing two LO's... take help when needed and do try to take it easy. Maybe try to tackle a few simple tasks a day and make sure you rest. So glad they haven't put you on bed rest yet. Don't be hard on yourself! Keep on keeping on, your in the home stretch :)
> 
> Teta-I'm amazed that your dilated so much :) YAY! Heck you'll be in active labor and should hopefully go pretty quick! Did you dilate before labor with DD?

After 8 hours of labor with DD I was only dilated 1.5 cm, then went quickly once they started pitocin. So 3cm with no active labor is way different!! I don't know how I am not in real labor, I have BH non stop. As soon as I start to time them they slow down, but its at least 5-10 an hour all day long! They don't hurt and aren't regular. But are definitely getting more intense, especially at night. At this rate I will be 10cm and never be in active labor!!! :haha: They said it will be very quick and not to wait it home, as soon as its the real thing to come in! Im starting to get impatient. The not knowing is a similar mental game as the tww... Reading way too much into every single twinge!


----------



## marie44

Teta - you're getting so close!

Care - 8lbs is a great weight, hopefully things start happening. 

Sienna - i actually schedule my tentative c-section today. I feel a lot of movement lately & i wonder if baby 2 is hoing head-down too. Then natural may be an option. I think they're about 4lbs each but i will find out for sure next week.

I'm trying to be more positive and i'll just have to accept all the help i can get. I decided to work 3 more weeks and stop when i am 35 weeks. It is a desk job so i should be able to manage & have a few weeks at home before their arrival.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - he is absolutely gorgeous! So happy for you!!!

Teta - wow, so jealous you're so well dilated! Hoping the delivery is nice and quick for you!!

AFM - waiting waiting and waiting. Dr hasn't done a check, and said there's no need to. Sigh. Also have been feeling pretty low on energy and found out why at my apptmt today. Iron is still low and lost 3 pounds this week. Means from IVF retrieval point, I'm only up 10 pounds. Baby is draining all my energy!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-dang...hang in there. So sorry your energy level is low. If you feel a sudden burst, it should mean something is going to happen soon :) It's such a waiting game. I'm not very good at waiting so I'd be going crazy by now. 

I started my EPO and bouncing on my ball and attempting to walk a bit on my treadmill. I just want to encourage my LO to 'move down' and get into a ready and waiting position lol. Also, I've been induced with my other 2 kids. I have a cervix of steel! I'm hoping that the EPO will help soften and ripen my cervix so maybe I won't have to induce. Also got some Clargy Sage Oil to use during labor and a few weeks before in my bath. Don't know how well that will work but I guess I'll see lol. I'm getting close to 'term' yay!


----------



## urchin

sounds like we've got some more Octoberites close ... hang on in there ladies, it will be babies all round soon xxx

things are good at Urchin Towers - we went and registered Aoife today so she is now an official person :D


----------



## Care76

Woohoo Urch! Lots of paperwork, eh?

Dis, I am sorry about your iron. :( Mine actually went up finally, and my hemoglobin and B12. Hopefully yours will too. 

Klein, my midwife told me yesterday not to take EPO when I asked. She said they used to recommend it, but now recent studies show it can do the opposite, so now they just recommend sperm for softening the cervix. So it is a risk. You may be one where it helps or you may be one where it actually makes you wait longer. She said raspberry leaf, sperm at cervix , and orgasms are the best things to help, but no matter what your body has to be at least starting to get ready. If it's not time, it's not time.


----------



## Teta81

Dis- I'm so jealous of your 10 lbs! I'm up 30... But I lost the last 2 visits so that helps. I hope you start to feel better. I'm so tired but I'm sleeping horribly bc of the bathroom trips. Try not to get to frustrated with the lack of labor symptoms. I didn't have a single symptom with DD and woke up in labor. This time I have every sign and symptom in the book for a week and nothing! Did DH check you??

Urch so glad to hear things are going well. I'm sure you are settling in nicely by now. My boobies took a week to get used to their new role, I hope yours are improving too

Can't wait to hear from u Sarah!! I see she had a c/s, I want to hear the story!!!!

Afm- more bleeding today. I've been spotting on and off since Tuesday, with lots of gross strings of mucous coming out. And pretty frequent but irregular BH. Idk what's going on, but none of it is causing real labor so it's a whole lot of nothing until proven otherwise!


----------



## urchin

bobbies are feeling a bit better teta - i'm expressing about half of her feeds which helps give the girls a break, and had my latch checked yesterday.
bloody pump has broken now so need to find a replacement asap!


----------



## Teta81

Our baby BOY, Evan, arrived last night!!! My water broke at home and I had him a few hours later. We are all doing great! :cloud9: Dis, Care, you're up!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## urchin

hey Evan, good to meetcha!
congratulations Teta :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Yay Teta! Hope the recovery continues to go well. He's so cute!! Congratulations to you, your husband, and the big sister.:happydance:


----------



## Care76

Teta he is amazing! Wow, fast eh? Big sis must be happy to have a brother. Congrats on baby Evan!!!! Take care of yourself and get lots of rest.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Teta! How amazing! Guess our babies won't be sharing a due date!!!

He's beautiful!! How much did he weigh???


----------



## Teta81

Thanks! Did what's going in with you?? Any progress?? Evan was 8lbs 6oz!! Shocking since DD was only 6 lbs 13 oz. Noone could believe it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow that is a nice big baby!! Must be lovely to snuggle!!

No progress with me!


----------



## kleinfor3

Teta-Congrats, Little Evan is so precious! Nice weight too! I know your thrilled. Please write us a birth story when you get enough time!!! 

Care-Thanks for telling me! The last thing I want to do is make things harder than they need to be!

Dis-Your so close now!!! Any minute could be it!!! Any updates or anything new???

Quick dr visit for me. Got my results back from group b strep. It was negative so that's a plus I guess. No cervical change since last week so still a fingertip dilated Was sorta hoping for a bit more lol. Dr did say he was checking to see if the baby was head down and yes he could feel the head and its head down. If they can feel that...how low is the baby then??? He did it when he was doing my internal so one would think he could actually touch whatever he was feeling for? Anyone have any ideas? My wishful thinking is maybe baby is getting lower...who knows though!

DH is so excited. We pass by the nursery door on the way to DD's room. When we went to tuck her in last night he took a detour to the nursery door, turned on the light and said...nope, still no baby. He used his little kid pout voice and it was cute lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

teta congrats!!! he is gorgeous and love the name! how was the birth?
ooooh cant wait for the rest :happydance:

sorry ive been MIA, Ive had a tough time with my recovery and issues breastfeeding....its all such a long story I just dont have time to post yet. plus of course the lack of sleep! but cieran is an absolute angel and he only cries when he wants food or a diaper change, otherwise is sleeping or calm, alert and looking around. perhaps it will change but right now he is being sooooooo good. i will post soon about the breastfeeding as its been very frustrating, urch please tell me your experience if you get a chance!

I had to have a c section as I had an intense pain in my upper bump that wasnt contractions, and so they did bloodwork and said I had elevated liver enzymes and so the obstetrician said with my age he recommended a c section. when my midwife went to ask if he would allow me to labour first he said no I would have to be transfered to a high risk hospital 45 mins away. he had obviously made his mind up and I feel conservative type who favours csections. he even mentioned 'it wasnt worth risking your life' which did scare me and so I felt I had no choice :growlmad:

however they did find his cord was around his neck which is often not a big deal but his head was not totally engaged and the cord was a bit lower than head which could have been a problem. so in the end he came out safely. he was 8lbs 15!!! 21.3"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1507.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Care76

Sarah he is so gorgeous! And you did name him Cieran! That must have been scary. Did you know the doctor at all or was he the OB on call and you never met him? It must have been hard if you didn't have trust in him. In the end you are all healthy and safe and that is what counts. 

Are any of your midwives lactation consultants? I was told at least 2 of mine are and would be able to help with any issues that could come up.

Klein, I am not sure about the head feeling. They always feel around my pelvic bone and say how far his head is engaged that way. 

I go to my midwife today but I am not expecting any changes as I don't feel different. Yesterday we went for a bumpy drive (my DHs idea) and looked for a natural spring about half an hour away that is rumored to have healing properties and could help bring on labour. We couldn't find it, it was way out and nobody was around. Eventually we saw a man taking a walk so we asked him and he knew exactly what we were talking about. So my DH went and filled up my canteen and I drank the water. It tasted great. No labour though. But I slept last night and never woke up once. Not even to pee! And I wasn't woken in pain all night. It was wonderful.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, I meant to ask you. Did you find your hypnobirthing helped when you were having contractions?


----------



## urchin

hi Sarah
sorry to hear you had a rough time - but your wee man is here safe and sound which is the main thing. :thumbup:

I'm also having trouble breastfeeding - i dont think i was prepared at all for how tough it can be :(
i'm still doing a combination of direct boobie feeds and expressing - which seems to be helping to give the poor norks chance to recover. the downside is that its very time consuming; i spend literally hours every day pumping

I'm also eating porridge every day and taking fenugreek to up supply, which seems to be helping

the other thing i did that helped was to go to a bf group last friday to get my latch checked

hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

Sarah, I am so glad everything ended up well in the end. Not like you imagined, but your little guy is just as perfect as you imagined and thats all that matters! :hugs:

I'm sorry that you guys are having a hard time with the breastfeeding. With DD I had a much harder time the first few days than I am this time around. Evan latched on a few minutes after coming out (or should I say falling out!) and hasn't looked back since. I def think its all about the combo of the mommy and baby, and it has helped us 10 fold since I am totally confident after almost 18 months of experience with DD. I can say I promise it does get easier! If you guys have any questions please let me know and I hope I can help!

So heres how my story went...I apologize in advance for the TMI, but I think we are beyond that by now :haha: And also sorry if it is very long!

As you know I have been having every sign and symptom in the book that it was time, but nothing for real! On saturday morning I noticed that I was having much more discharge than normal. I thought it was left over monistat since I finished that the night before. I had been wearing a panty liner all week because of that, but all morning i kept getting little gushes of "discharge" (I thought), enough that I changed the liner every time I went to the bathroom (and you know how often that is!) So at 230 I got myself and DD all ready to take a nice long "lets get this baby out" walk. Before we left I went to the mailbox because I saw the mailman coming, and as he was handing me my mail.... GUSH. There was really no mistaking it as my pants were wet down to my ankles. I still didn't believe it though. DENIAL! Since I was GBS positive I didn't want to take the risk and knew I needed antibiotics asap. So I called over my cousin who was to watch DD when it was time, Called DH, called the OB. Took a quick shower and was too the hospital by 4:00. I still didn't believe thats what it was bc my contractions weren't much more than they have been, maybe a little more often but not painful. The midwife took one look with the speculum and said "oh honey there is fluid gushing out of you. You are in major denial if you don't think this is for real" :blush: I was 3 cm at that point, still the same as I was in the office 4 days before.

I was trasnfered to my room in L and D and they started the antibiotics. My contractions were every 3-4 minutes, but I still did not feel them. They were intense, but not painful. The Dr checked me again (an hour or two from the first check) and I was at 4cm. They didn't want to start piton until I got my 2nd dose of antibiotics, since that is what is needed to effectively cover the baby from GBS. So we pretty much just hung out for a few hours while I contracted, not feeling much of it. After my antibiotics went in, my nurse asked if I wanted the epidural before the pitocin started which I gladly accepted. I got the epidural then started the pitocin around 10pm. I was so happy I never had to feel a painful contraction! Well I was wrong....

Around 11 I started to feel the contractions. Started as mild period cramps and by 1150 it was bad. All on my right side, so I knew the epidural needed to be fixed. They tried a few tricks and nothing was working. My nurse checked me again and I was still 4cm! I was so frustrated I almost cried. It had been almost 6 hours since I got there and I hadn't made any changes! So frustrating. The anesthesiologist came and worked on my epidural. She repositioned it and gave me extra medication to make me numb. As this was happening my contractions were coming every 1-2 minutes. And they couldn't find the babys heartbeat with the monitor. They knew it was there and it was ok, but the baby "was going crazy" as they said and wouldn't stay in one spot. So my nurse said, "this doesn't make sense. Let me check you. I know I just did less than a half hour ago, but I want to again" she didn't even get a fingertip in and said oh this baby is coming out, its time to push. That was at 1215. 25 minutes from when I was 4cm. I PANICKED!!! I was totally not mentally prepared for it. It was all such a blur. The Dr ran in, along with 5 nurses who all couldn't believe what had just happened either! I started to push at 1216am. The first time I pulled my legs up the Dr said, "Wow the baby has some dark hair" I didn't even push and his head was right there! After 6 minutes and 3 pushes Evan was here! Oh, and a 2nd degree tear too. He came too fast to prevent it. And was also 2 lbs bigger than DD!

So theres my story! We are all healthy and happy, no one is more thrilled than DD though. Hopefully it keeps up she is doing great with it! You are probably wondering why I have time to write this loooong post. DH took DD to school and DS :cloud9: is sleeping in his swing. Im drinking my coffee and typing away.... waiting for the chaos that is now my life to start!!!

Cant wait to hear all of the stories to come!! And see lots and lots of baby pics. Here is my favorite so far of my babies :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3751.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahincanada

care no I didnt know this man, he was a real character too not in a good way. as I had the pains and elevated liver enzymes I was changed to care of the hospital as thats not in midwives scope of practice, so technically she was just there to care for bub not me. he was very cocky telling me about his 40 years experience and had made his mind up already. :growlmad:

due to the pains / elevated liver I didnt really go into labour so I didnt end up having many contractions just mild ones, as they sent me pretty much 30 mins later for the csection. but I did the hypnobreathing for the spinal, that stuff terrified me and my hubby had to wait outside till everything was prepped so it was horrible. but it wasnt as bad as I thought. I did have a bit of a panic feeling nauseous when my legs went numb and they strapped my arms down, then the gravol kicked in and I did some more breathing.

my BF story is LONG...bub came out and went right on the boob, it was great. everyone saying what a great suck he had etc. pretty quickly my nips got cracked and sore, the whole top on both was basically one big scab (I have very sensitive pale english skin, bruise and rash easily etc, so its not surprising). it was painful but I managed. then he had a bit of jaundice and lost weight, so the nurse made us supplement with formula one night (again felt no choice). the lactation specialist at the hospital was annoyed the next day that the nurse had added formula (in fact my whole 4 days at hospital was frustrating as everyone had different opinions and we felt we had to go along as I was in their care). as she felt the weight loss was normal and he was feeding fine so said no more formula.

by the time Id left the hospital I was in a lot of pain from the scabbing, so mw me a prescription and a nipple shield. that helped a little but we found Cieran had lost more weight, so my MW told me to start feeding every 2 hours not 3, and to pump as well. telling this to someone who was already in pain and no sleep was so overwhelming, but I did it all day sunday. the changing/feeding/pumping took an hour so then I would have an hour to do things before starting again, it was insane. in the middle of the night I couldnt physically get up for one of them and he didnt eat for 3.5 hours that one.

by friday I had also formed a different pain, more like a bruised feeling right around the base of the nipple where it meets the areola. this has gotten worse over the weekend until monday I was crying in pain and finally said I cant have him at the breast, probably aggrevated by the 2 hr feedings and pumping. I have 2 sets of midwives and on monday it was my main one, when she watched him she could tell right away his latch was too narrow and said no wonder I was in so much pain. I was so annoyed, why hadnt the MW last week seen this. And then she said something I had waited to hear all week 'look we need to get you healed and some rest' and I just started balling crying. I felt all week people hadnt really cared how sore the BF was for me, let alone the csection incision, and painful gas bloating, afterpains when feeding etc. I think most people would have given up with how much pain I was in. 

So she came up with a plan that I did all yesterday: 
 no more feeding at breast until the bruising is gone (she cant fix the latch when Im in so much pain)
 feedings every 3 hours (or less if he wakes up)
 top up with forumla if my pumped milk is less than 3oz
 me to get 6 hours sleep :cloud9: so for one feeding she wanted hubby to feed pumped milk or formula.
this has been an amazing change! the plan is to get him back on the breast but I do like the pumping and feeding as he is getting my milk but others can feed him and you get to see how much he is getting. So Im hoping after a few days of this he will be gaining.

luckily I am so in love and its all worth it when I look at his face! did have a few 'i cant do this' moments mainly as I felt people were acting all week like 'oh that pain is normal' and I was just complaining. Its really important for me for him to have my milk, I dont mind topping up with a bit of formula but I want mainly it to be my milk. what is everyone elses plans for feeding??? if anyone is still reading this :haha:

urch I am getting some herbs today, one of them is the one you listed, to try and help supply too. Im pumping about 1.5-2 oz per 15 mins right now, she doesnt want me doing more until the pain eases. how much do you pump? I rented a double breast pump and going to buy the hands free bra so that I can do something while pumping, do you just sit there holding it? I find that frustrating.

teta will read your post later, love that photo melts my heart!! :cloud9:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-Bless your heart. Your boobie pain hurts me. I was given the nipple shield from the get go. Mine don't really protrude to give any type of proper latch. I think using it from the start helped mine not get so sore. I also think you are a trooper for hanging in there so long. MAJOR pat on the back!!! I can't believe it took so many people seeing you until you got the 'right' person to look and see what the problem was and wanted to help you. So glad things are on the right track now. I hope you heal soon and feel more like yourself. Love the pic. So precious. 

Teta-Crazy birth! I can't believe how soon you progressed to pushing. That's crazy lol. Your DD sounds so sweet and excited about her new brother. So amazingly perfect! Love the pic of them together. So glad everything is going well. How is the tear healing? Ugh...I dread that part the most. I suppose I need to find me a doughnut pillow handy. 

Urch-Goodluck with your BFing as well.


----------



## urchin

Teta - you're right; by now there is no such thing as tmi! Thanks for sharing your birth story, sounds a bit scary in places but that fades doesn't it when you hold them in your arms

Sarah - I really feel for you hon and can see a lot of parallels. My problems started in hospital while aoife was on icu... The nurses were insisting that I hand express and I tried so hard for literally hours and got nowhere - I just bruised my breasts :( 
and I've also had a hard time trying to get people to understand that the pain I get now is from bruising (in the exact place you described) rather than the nipples themseves.

I would love to be able to get 1.2-2 oz in 15 mins though - I only have a single pump but it takes over an hour to get that much :(


----------



## Care76

Thanks for sharing your story Teta. At least when things got going he came right quick for you after all that. I absolutely adore that picture! No wonder it is your favourite. 

Sarah, wow I feel for you. I am sorry your midwife didn't mention something before it got worse. The doctor sounds like a dink, but at least everybody is happy and healthy. 

Urch and Sarah, I got a tip the other day from a lady. I have no idea if it works or not, but I wanted to share it. Buy a head of cabbage and whenever you can take a leaf off and put it on each of your breasts. It is supposed to help relieve the pain and keep it in the fridge so it is cold. Sounds weird and crazy, but this lady swears it saved her boobies when BFing.


----------



## urchin

i've heard that too Care, maybe there's something in it?

I already smell like curry from the fenugreek tablets, so adding a bit of cabbage to the mix won't hurt!


----------



## marie44

Teta - he is gorgeous & love the name. 

Sarah - sounds like quite an ordeal. I plan to bf for at least the 1st 6-8 weeks but i'm likely going to be supplementing with formula. I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself bc things don't always work out how you plan.
Klein, care & dis - hope the babies are here soon!

AFM - i had a dr appt today and the babies are 4 lb 14 oz & 4 lb 8oz which he said was great for 33-1/2 weeks. My major complaint is shortness of breath which has been getting worse. They tell me it is normal & i should be taking it easy. I guess things could be a lot worse.


----------



## Care76

That's great Marie! Those are very good weights IMO.

I keep wondering if anybody else has went into labour! I guess not? 

Today is my due date and no signs yet. Went for more acupuncture and my husband is doing moxa with acupressure that the acupuncturist showed him every day.


----------



## urchin

hmmm no new babies :( come on littlees :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-Those weights sound great to me as well. That's 9lbs of babies! I hate that your short of breath. I have heard its worse with multiples so I guess that means its normal. Doesn't make it any easier though. I can't remember what you've told us. Are you planning a natural birth if they are head down or is it a scheduled c-section? 

Care-Hang in there, your so close!!! Its so exciting! 

Nothing too new with me...DH started outage today. for overtime lol. I picked up some slow nipples for bottles, sports bra for labor tub, full butted panties, baby wash cloths, nursing pads. Almost done getting all of the last minute things together. I've been having lots of irregular BH's today and last night. Also having more pressure or heavy feeling in the cervix area. My bladder feels sore so it could be another UTI coming on but hoping things are getting in gear. 
I hope this LO comes a little early. It feels so so big. I could be wrong but I think I'm carrying a large whale in here at times lol!


----------



## urchin

sounds like you're all set klein :thumbup: hope your wait isn't too much longer xxx


----------



## Care76

I have had false labour for a couple days. I guess it is false labour because there is no pattern and the contractions are 2-3 mins long which is considered false labour. Hopefully though my body will be more prepared when active labour starts, FX.


----------



## urchin

hope it doesn't keep you waiting too much longer Care xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-it could be the start of early labor too. Since your due I would think that's a plus that things are for sure moving in the right direction.


----------



## Care76

I lost my plug sometime in the night, but I know that doesn't mean much.


----------



## urchin

another good sign care :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Yes care I agree w urch! The wheel is rolling!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-What's the latest???

How is everyone doing these days? 

I put the car seat in the car Tuesday. That felt productive. Had a nice long chat with Baby Klein and I keep telling LO its got the all clear to come out. No such luck :wacko: I'm just ready to be not pregnant anymore. It's been a lovely road...now I want my prize lol. 

My back aches all the time. Now my ribs feel like they are being pried apart with a baby butt...oh wait...THEY ARE!!! I find myself leaning back when I'm in a sitting position just to try to get more room. The ribs are so sore too! Anyway, enough of the rant I suppose. I hope my cervix is getting 'favorable'. 

I've been doing some swinging at the park when I take the kids to play. We've had a really warm week for October. It's been 80 degrees everyday! Yesterday, my back was hurting so much, I couldn't even swing properly. I'm sure I was a sight to see :haha:

Here are some nursery pics. I don't think the pics do the room justice but you'll get the idea I suppose. I need a curtain and a few other things still.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1042.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1043.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1044.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1045.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1047.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dis3tnd

Had the baby on Oct 23! Details and pics in my journal shortly!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dis-oh bageezez off to check out your details!!! Yay!!!! Congrats!!!! So flippin happy for you!!!!! Eekk!!!


----------



## Care76

Dis, so happy for you! What a journey you had with labour, but he is so worth it! 

Nothing new with me. I keep having plug come out. I guess we keep making it so it is a good sign it isn't sticking around. Had lots of crazy few minute long contractions at night. It felt like bad cramps while somebody was winching a huge wide belt around my lower belly and pelvic area and all around the back. But they last 3-5 mins so they aren't real labour. During the day I generally just have cramps and minor tightness.


----------



## marie44

Dis - congrats! Haven't checked out the deatails yet but can't wait. 
Klein - sounds so uncomfortable. My ribs have been killing me too. They say the babies head is in there but she must be headbanging or something. 
Care - i guess the waiting game continues. I would hate constantly trying to distinguish between BH and real labor. I have 11 days until i am 36 wks which they consider term for twins so i will be a lot less nervous then.


----------



## Care76

Very soon for full term Marie! I guess the pains I have are not BH, they are false labour. They are basically real contractions but irregular. I don't really know why there is a difference. Then there's pre labour, I don't know the difference in it either...

Klein, I meant go comment on your nursery pics. I absolutely love it! Very cool. Ours is pretty much finished but we are waiting for some custom hand painted wall decorations that go with his bedding set. So right now the walls look kind of bare.
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-25 14.50.41.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5









2012-10-25 14.51.12.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sienna1

Dis - Huge congratulations on the arrival of your baby! Will check out the journal soon.

Care - Sounds like it'll happen any day. Hang in there! It's a beautiful nursery.

Klein-I love your nursery walls. You're getting so close as well.

AFM, will be 36 weeks on Tuesday, have an appt which will include ultrasound to look at position/weight estimate. Just so sleepy all day, but I can't nap so don't get any relief.

How are all the new moms doing? Has the recovery been what you expected? Can we see more pictures of the little ones?


----------



## urchin

Good morning! This new mum is doing great - absolutely knackered but loving my new job so much
I've been having problems with BF but saw a lactation consultant on Thursday who discovered that Aoife is pulling her Tongue back when she feeds rather than sticking it forward over her bottom gum... So she has been chomping with hard bony guns rather than nice soft tongue! We have Tongue exercises to do now which seem to be helping :thumbup:
today we are having a lovely morning of skin to skin booby cuddles in bed to start upping my supply - my little lovely is now 7lb 15oz and growth spurting away

She is the most perfect precious little being and has made the saucepans of my heart boil over <3

So that's us, sounds like there are more babies set to arrive soon - looking forward to seeing pics of little care, Klein and marie ... And all the others xxx

I'm on my iPhone so will have to check out nursery pics later - much too small for my tired eyes on this!


----------



## marie44

Urch - you sound like the happiest mom ever!
Care & klein - love the nursery photos. We are just about finished with ours. It was a tight squeeze getting 2 cribs & a futon & all the other baby stuff in a 12 x 12 room but we managed. 

Sienna - you're getting close! Can't wait to see how much the baby weighs.
Anyone else fighting with dh? He is panicking a little and taking it out on me. He is excited to be having 2 but a little overwhelmed & it doesn't help that his friends tease him about being an older father. He is doing a lot of extra work around the house so i can't complain about that but just a lot of attitude lately.


----------



## urchin

I am Marie :)

Sorry to hear your OH is being a pillock - maybe he's having pregnancy hormones of his own :rofl:

Sienna - sorry, I missed you out yesterday ... How's it going chikkie?


----------



## Care76

Sienna, I have been so tired for the past couple weeks. Being overdue is hard work lol. But even though I haven't had to work much at all I can't nap. I try and I usually just lay there. I don't know why because I am so tired. I hope you get some rest soon because the tiredness seems to get worse as you go. 

Urch, things sound so amazing. I am so happy for you. Soon we will all know your joy.

Marie, my DH and I aren't fighting, but I get annoyed. He is working and doing most things around the house. Or more than he used to anyway. And he is always so tired or his back hurts, and I am thinking really?! I am in sooooo much pain right now with my back/hip/leg I feel like he should just suck it up. I think it may be my hormones though.


----------



## Teta81

Care what's the plan for you?? How long will your dr let you go? Are there any induction plans? You must be so antsy!


----------



## urchin

I won't lie Care, it's hard work - but also just so blummin lovely ... I really can't think of anything I'd rather be doing <3


----------



## sienna1

Care, I don't think you're being just hormonal. Your body is going through so much and living with pain, your DH shouldn't complain too much about his back. It does annoy me when my DH complains about not working out or having body aches. 

Marie, sorry about DH. I guess we all have to cope with the uncertainty of what life will be like after having a baby (in your case two at once) and it's so easy to lash out. I'm the one getting snippy with my husband, definitely have a shorter fuse lately.

Dis, I can't believe you survived the waiting and hospital go-around. That would have been infuriating to wait because of capacity issues. Glad you have your little one now.

Hope the new mommies and babies continue to do well (Urchin you sound so happy).
I'm still accumulating last minute baby gear, but it's all coming together.


----------



## urchin

Sienna - I am! :D

being a mummy is every bit as wonderful as I thought it would be :)


----------



## Care76

Yesterday I left the house at 10am for appointments and didn't get back until after 10pm. Long day. So we started induction. Had cervidil inserted to cervix last night and was monitored for hours. Had my usual contractions at night. 4-5 mins apart lasting a minute or more, but like they always do they stalled out in the early am. I was hoping they would get more intense but they were usual for me. So we go back soon (if this storm doesn't fill all the beds at hospital) to either break my water or start pitocin. Because my contractions were lke they always are and slowed I assume my cervix isn't favourable. We will see. Hopefully Declan will be here today! 

I hope those of you effected by the storm stay safe!


----------



## urchin

oh care! I hope the hurricane doesn't interfere with your birthing plans :growlmad: Blummin weather :growlmad:


----------



## Care76

Thanks Urch! It wasn't bad actually. A lot less busy compared to yesterday. 

I'm back home! They think the cervidil might do it's job. I am only 1cm but my contractions are 3 mins apart and over a minute. Sometimes they are almost back to back so it kind of sucks. But I don't want pitocin unless I have to and I want to labour at home as much as I can. So we came home to try to rest since I couldn't sleep last night. I just had some chamomile tea so hopefully that will be enough to sleep through the contractions.


----------



## urchin

sounds like you're nearly there hon xxx


----------



## Teta81

Good luck care! Halloween baby! We got hit bad here by the hurricane. In the darka dn Under water, hoping everyone is making it through, especially those who are due soon!!


----------



## sienna1

Care, crossing my fingers for you that you'll have your baby today or tomorrow!!!!

Teta, that must be rough, hope you get electricity soon.

Klein, how are you doing? Marie, are you hanging in there?

I have my 36w appt today, and as of now the baby is head down and butt up in my ribs. I think he was sideways for the longest time, so happy to hear he's in a better position. The only health thing they're going to follow through delivery is one figure in the blood count, my platelets. They have been dropping since May, and it doesn't mean much except might need a platelet transfusion during labor/delivery. Next appt is in two weeks, when she'll do a size estimate (I thought she was going to do one today but she didn't).


----------



## urchin

positioning's sounding good sienna, here's hoping the platelets dont cause you too many problems :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

sorry Im MIA, Ive been in and out of the hospital all week, I have gallstones and had 4 attacks, they feel like a heart attack and I cant breath well as it feels like Im being crushed from the front and back :cry: Im having my gallbladder removed but have to wait till Jan 2 as its too inflamed right now. Leaving my lil man to go to the hospital has been horrible and I cried whenever someone said congratulations (nurse say I was 2-3 weeks PP on the chart). They said next attack I might stay in a few days, or they might bring surgery forward but its not ideal and more risky.

thinking of you all, care good luck and praying for a safe arrival for declan, you will LOVE being a mom :flower:


----------



## urchin

oh sarah that sounds horrid :( and January is such a long time to wait ... is there anything they can do for you in the meantime?


----------



## marie44

Sarah - sounds so painful :( Not fair

Care - sounds so uncomfortable but at least lo is doing well

Sienna - i also have low platelets. They've been telling me that for the last 5 months. They are not dropping too quickly so they never mentioned a transfusion to me. Hope it doesn't come to that.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah-That sounds horrible. So sorry your having to go thru all of that. It's awful timing too. Hang in there. I hope you get relief soon!!!:flower:

Sierra-Great baby is head down. :thumbup:I wish they'd do a size estimate for me. Just so I'd have a better idea. Guess it's too late for that now. 

Teta-Hope you get everything straightened up soon. Hate you have damage. :flower:

Care-Hope your doing well. Can't wait for an update. Hope you have a speedy recovery :) 

AFM-Well, I'm still here and pregnant.:dohh: I got really discouraged last week and got down and depressed. :cry:In a recap-I'm ready to be done being pregnant and to have my LO here. I expected an induction date of Monday and since my cervix wasn't favorable I didn't get it. I gained 3 lbs last week and was really discouraged about that. I'm feeling a little better now. We are going out of town tonight for DD's gymnastics meet tomorrow morning. That will help pass the time til my next appointment on Monday. I really hope that something has changed or that I get an induction date or something. I don't want to go overdue. I know that sounds horribly selfish of me. I've just had my head wrapped around...just got to make it to 39 weeks...just got to make it to 39 weeks this whole pregnancy (my ob said we would induce then) WELL I'M HERE...AND NOW NOTHING. I FEEL SORTA CRUSHED. UGH...vent over:cry:


----------



## marie44

Klein - Hang in there. At least lo is still growing & well. We get super emotional toward the end with stress & hormones so its understandable to be upset with the delays. Not much longer now.


----------



## urchin

oh klein :hugs: so sorry you're still hanging around waiting ... hope wee kleinlet puts in an appearance soon xxx


----------



## Care76

Sorry it took me so long to update. Things have been so crazy.

Baby Declan is here and healthy! He was born halloween night at 10:24pm. He was a big baby at 9lb 9oz and 22 inches long! The whole ordeal was so hard after not sleeping for days before because of all the early labour. After 36 hours of trying to induce via cervidil they broke my water wednesday at 8am and then started pitocin at 11. By 11:20am the contractions were so strong I only had less than a minute before the next one hit and they were lasting around 1.5mins. They just got worse. But I was only 2cm dilated. Around 3pm I had an epidural to try to relax my body so I could (hopefully) dilate. By then I only had 30 seconds between contractions so they had to give me something else too so they could insert the epidural. I felt great for about an hour or so. Within 2 hours I was 5-6 cm. By then I could feel the contractions and it felt like the epidural wasn't working. 5 hours later the pain was intensely horrible and it felt like my back was breaking. Turns out baby had turned and I had back labour. The anesthesiologist told me that the epidural won't work for back labour, which sounds weird since it goes into your back. They checked me and I hadn't progressed and in 5 hours I should have been there or close or at least dilated an inch. Then they told us then I probably needed a c section. I couldn't really focus at that point and it was all a blur. Next thing I know I guess I agreed because they took me right away to the OR. They even let DH in to see me while they were prepping me because he was demanding to see me, so that was nice that I had him with me the whole time. Right before he was out the doctor said"come look dad, baby will be here in 8 seconds" and I was surprised my DH stood up because he is not good with blood or pain or even needles. But he did and he then said "OMG Carrie, he is perfect!" and started to cry. It was so amazing. I wish I could have seen him right then, but they took him first to check him because of the cord. My husband got lots of pics though. 

In the end the doctor said the baby never would have come through my pelvis. The cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times, so he couldn't descend far enough without loosing oxygen. The doctor also said something about my pelvis being tilted, but I was too out of it to understand what he was talking about. I was also told after that most babies heads measure 33-34cm and his was 37.5 so that also could have been a problem as well. I know even though it wasn't anything like what my birth plan was, it was the only way for him to arrive safe and healthy so I am ok with it. I think most of the nurses, doctors, and even my midwife was thinking early on a CS would be needed, but I know they were trying to give me the opportunity to deliver naturally.

So we are home now and trying to rest, but that isn't happening with all the company. My dad and step mom were here, which was great, but everybody keeps coming over and at all hours so it is hard. I not once have had an opportunity to nap during the day because somebody is always here. Even in the hospital I had no chance. It is frustrating. But I have to say it is all surreal. We can't believe he is ours and how much we love him. He is just so perfect and so amazing. 

He is so big all the newborn clothes we have don't fit him. Most of his hats are way too small and none of the mits fit. He doesn't look that big, but somehow he is. This is his first car ride when we left the hospital to bring him home. he was about 38 hours old. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







391634_359691024122498_2027335579_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kleinfor3

Care-:flower:Aww he looks amazing! :happydance:I really can't tell that he's 9lbs from the pic. He almost looks small. Sounds like the visitors are overwhelming. Hopefully they will slow down a bit so you can find some time to rest. I know they always mean well but dang, a girl needs to sleep and rest and heal! I hate you didn't have the birth you thought you would but now that he's here and safe and sound that's all that matters! So glad your DH got to see him and thought he was perfect! So heart touching :) So stinking happy for you both! You deserve him so much!!! YAY! Hope you get to post some more pics soon. Take it easy and focus on recovery :) 

Thanks Urch & Marie! I do feel better today. 
Dr update...1cm dilated, 50% effaced, -3 station but dr said he could feel the head so don't know what that means. Anyway...I told the dr I'd love to be D-O-N-E. He told me he was fine with inducing. :thumbup: I told him today was good for me, my bags were in the van literally lol.:winkwink: He laughed :shrug: and told me Wednesday would work for him...I said SOLD, SIGN ME UP FOR WEDNESDAY!!!:happydance:
I'm sure it will be a long hard induction labor but at this point I will take it. Baby Klein, your eviction notice has been served. :haha: Can't wait to meet you on Wednesday :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh care Ive been checking in for your news....Im so happy for you and sitting here in tears after reading the "OMG Carrie, he is perfect" part :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: You both deserve this so much after what you have been through (not only the infertility but the adoption) so enjoy every part, even the tough parts, as you did it!! he is gorgeous and cant wait to see more pics!

sounds like your story was similar to mine....cieran was larger....8lbs 15 and I think almost 22 inches too (Im having a brain fart right now cant remember) with a big head also, plus cord was wrapped around neck and part of it lower than his head which could have been dangerous. so all it matters was they got here safely.

have you been bfing?

I felt the same even though we didnt have loads of visitors my hubbies family were there a lot and not being my family it was tiring when all I want to do is sleep and cuddle with bub. even my mum who has been here for 5 weeks I find I have to fight her to share him, and its driving me crazy! she leaves in 2 weeks so I try and be patient as she needs her time with him, but I just want him all to myself.

the moments when cieran is fed and clean and he lies on the bed staring into my eyes with me leaning over him are the most amazing feelings I think Ive ever had in my life. and he has started to try and touch my face with his fingers, I see the concentration in his eyes and he just about manages to touch me for a moment and its just amazing.

hope everyone else is well, klein Im hoping you are near or perhaps have given birth already :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

ha klein you posted at the same time as me, I was hoping today might have been the day. GOOD LUCK ON WEDNESDAY cant wait to hear about it and find out if its a mr or miss klein :flower:


----------



## sienna1

Sarah, I hope you're feeling better and recovering as best you can until your surgery. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with that now.

Care - Did you ever imagine having a Halloween baby with your due date earlier in the month? Huge congratulations to you and your husband, the baby is so cute!! I'm relieved for you that it all worked out and you are at home now.

Klein - Hurray for Wednesday! You're going to be a mother of 3 - that's very cool.

Marie - Do you know what's going on with you? How are the babies treating you?

AFM, tomorrow I'll be 37 weeks, I'll have a term baby on board! Feeling like a punching bag with all the kicking. Since Saturday I hear a clicking in my pelvis every time I take a step, imagine it's the body showing signs of preparing for delivery, which I hope is still 3 weeks away. Have too much work to do and hope to get it done and not worry about it after baby comes.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah- Thanks! We did- posted at the same minute apparently lol. I wish it was today lol. The countdown has begun though...trying to wait patiently and tie up all loose ends!

Sienna-So glad your TERM! WhooHoo!!! That's awesome. I know a lot of people say that the movements are more like rolls at this point but I'm with you...my LO is pretty strong. I feel some rolls but most of the time it is very hard kicks and jabs I feel!

New mommies...anyone have a 4d/3d u/s pic with a newborn pic to compare???


----------



## sarahincanada

Klein I did this comparison the other day, I wish the after was the same angle, but you get the idea!! pics from July 28 ultrasound and Cieran Oct 16

the after pic doesnt look like how he looks everyday as he was pulling a face, but he looks like me in it.

heres his halloween shot too!

sienna happy term!!! it wont be long, how exciting

marie when is your due date I forget?

Dis I missed all your news as I havent been on much, CONGRATS he is gorgeous! dont have time to read your birth story but just loved the pics, what a perfect family you are now
 



Attached Files:







cieranhalloween.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









cieranbeforeafter.jpg
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## marie44

Care - he is so perfect! What a dramatic birth story but with a great ending. Why didn't they know the cord was wrapped around his neck before? Sounds strange but i've heard it from a few people.

Sarah - love the pics & good luck sharing lo a few more weeks.

Klein - GL tomorrow! Finally! I don't think feeling the head means anything is happening, they said that to me last week and i have nothing going on laborwise.

Sienna - congrats on being term! It must be a huge relief.

AFM - i am term today! 36-38 weeks is term for twins. My dd is in a few weeks nov 21. So far it's looking like a c-section as 1 baby is still transverse. I think they must both be over 5 lbs by now but i will find out for sure at my next sonogram on monday. My last day of work was friday so now i can do things around the house and relax.

Who is left now? Me, Sienna & Klein?


----------



## urchin

klein, it's Wednesday :dance: 
hope all goes well today, very soon you will be getting baby snuggles :hugs:

Care, you are a mummy! I think even amongst us LTTTCers you have been waiting for this moment a very long time. 12 years is such a hard road, but you got there - you now have your own baby in your arms that no one can take away

I'm sorry you ended up with an emergency section, but at the end of the day _safe and in your arms_ is the only really important thing - everything else is second place.

Sarah - have you thought about putting a sign on your front door 'New baby not sleeping well, do not knock before 3pm' or 'catching up on sleep, please do not knock today' to carve yourself out a bit of time without visitors?

Marie & Sienna - sending you some super stay-positive vibes, your turn next!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Care - he is so perfect!

I have been MIA adjusting to mommy-hood which is the best thing in the world! Baby recognizes me and its so adorable how he'll cry when he sees me if someone else is holding him, and all he needs is me to pick him up and cuddle him for a few minutes and he'll be fine with visitors again.

I love his cuddles, he is so funny. No matter how I'm holding him he will scoot himself up to get his head on my shoulder, and when he's hungry he'll scoot even higher to nibble my cheek.

Bfing is really exhausting, baby is eating every 2 hours, and feeds last an hour, so I get 1 hour breaks. With that and the constant visitors its really draining. My in laws come every evening after work (getting here by 7pm). They think they're helping because they bring dinner, but they leave my kitchen a mess so I have to clean up and deal with the extra dishes of 2 more people having dinner at my house, and they don't leave until 11pm. I had 1 night where they didn't come, and it was so nice to have alone time with my little family. Its really draining having them here all the time!


----------



## sienna1

I know we're all thinking of Klein. Hope all is going well with her!

Marie, congrats on getting to term with twins. It's great that you're done working.

Dis, so happy for you and the other new mommies. This sounds so stupid, but still can't believe I'm carrying a real baby that will be out soon.


----------



## urchin

Dis - glad you're enjoying mummyhood, I'm loving it too <3
can you not say something tactful to the inlaws? I love having visitors, but daily ones would piss me off ... and no one is allowed to stay past 8pm


----------



## sarahincanada

klein cant wait to hear your news :kiss:

dis omg I would die if my inlaws came every night, I find it hard enough every week :dohh: only because MIL annoys the s**t out of me!! love that you are living being a mommy :cloud9: Urchin makes a good point but its hard when they are trying to help and want to see their grandson. You mentioned your brother was like your son right, how does he like being an uncle?

sienna I couldnt believe it all pregnancy, and I still say to my husband 'I cant believe I made him'. He gets annoyed like he didnt have a part, but I say yes you were an important ingredient but I cooked him! its just unbelievable to me that all his perfect skin, eyes, bones etc grew inside of me.

Ive had such a hard time with csection pain, breast feeding pain, gallstone pain, but Im still googling when I can get pregnant again after a c section :haha: seeing as Im 40 with 7 frosties I dont want to wait too long, will be asking the dr on my 6 week visit :thumbup: apparantly if I have an elective csection it will be allowed sooner than a vbac. im hoping to start some transfers next spring.

anyone else thinking about the next or am I crazy??!!


----------



## urchin

Sarah, I we could afford it then I would be doing exactly the same - but I know there is no way we'll get the money together for another round of IVF ...so it's all academic for us :(


----------



## Care76

Dis I hear you on the breastfeeding. I have lots of milk and Declan is always hungry 10-30 mins late after i feed him. I have tried everything. They say because he is a big baby he is demanding more. We had to supplement at the hospital before my milk came in and that is something I didn't want to do. Lately I started pumping and giving him what he wants and it is about 3.5 oz and sometimes more! 

Marie, woohoo for full term! I am not sure why they didn't know but I know it happens a lot. We had a ultrasound on monday but I guess they don't notice that or look for that??? 

Thinking of you Klein!


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies,

Marie, how did your appt go yesterday? Any changes?

Sarah, I don't want to think about a second pregnancy anytime soon but for practical reasons we'll have to consider going for a frozen transfer about a year from now. Wow, you're hoping to have them back-to-back!

I had my 38w appt today and everything's fine. Cervix is completely closed, so she said it's not likely I'll go early. I've gained my 30 lbs overall, which is good I guess since it's in the normal range. Still, I told my husband that after get my body back I'lll go on a shopping spree and buy only outfits that have belts to emphasize the waist. I used to wear a size 2 and am determined to get back to that! I know there are more important things in life, just indulging in being a bit shallow.


----------



## marie44

Any updates from Klein???

Yes, i got amazing news at my appt yesterday. Angela is 6lbs 10oz & Cassidy is 6lbs 3oz at my 37 week mark. They think by my c-section next week they will both be over 7lbs which is great. That means they each gained 2lbs in the last 3-1/2 weeks. I have no signs of going into labor early but you never know. I'm up 32 lbs now, i gained 5 lbs this week. My hunger has really kicked in lately & now i see why. I am so uncomfortable but i just have to hang in there another week. 
GL Sienna, it's just us now!


----------



## urchin

blummin eck Marie - I was HYOWJ with one 7 pounder in there, can't imagine two!


----------



## sienna1

Marie, what an amazing thing you've been able to do, carrying two healthy babies. Next week you'll have your two little girls!!! Do you have any plans for this final pre-baby weekend?

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Ladies!!!
So sorry it has taken me so long to update. I forgot how exhausting being a mom to a newborn is lol. Not to mention, DH is working 14 hour days 6 days a week. It's really a tough time...me trying to manage on my own. Enough with that... My lovely DAUGHTER is here!!! I still can't believe she's a SHE! We had a rough delivery. I'm in the process trying to type out our birth story :) Sorry it's taking so long. Currently I'm typing and arguing with my 7 yo about a stain in her favorite outfit lol. Wow....there isnt enough hours in the day lol. 
:cloud9:Journee Merci Lyla Klein 
November 7th 2012 8:19pm
8lbs 5oz 21" long:cloud9:
We simply adore her. Big sis is OBSESSED with changing her diaper everytime she pee's in it, I swear she hovers over her waiting for her to wet her diaper lol. Big bro enjoys looking at her and holding her when she's in a good mood. Dad gets to see her for about an hour or two so after work. He's still getting used to her crying lol. He thinks everytime she cries she's hungry :) 
I can't wait to post pics. Just got to find the time to get them on the computer and resize them! 

Anyone having any success with any type of schedule for your LO's? Anyone not using a paci? We aren't using a pacifier and OMG it's so hard!!! 

Marie-I'm so excited for you! Those are awesome weights. I know your thrilled!!!


----------



## sienna1

Klein, so happy that you, little Journee, and your entire family are doing well! Can't wait to check out the birth story and see pictures.


----------



## urchin

huge congratulations klein, journee is such a pretty name too xxx

looking forward to seeing the pics :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Congrats Klein! I can't wait to hear more and see pics of little Journee. :)

We weren't using a pacifier, but for the past week Declan has been screaming for hours and we broke down and gave one to him. I only give it to him when he is having a hard time, but I found out last night my DH has been just giving it to him every time he wants him to sleep (grrrr...). 

We aren't sure what is causing this colic like reaction. Declan has a lot of gas and reflux. He spits up sometimes what seems half his feedings after he eats. I took him in for craniosacral therapy and she thought he was fine and maybe has a food sensitivity. I have been so careful with what I am eating, but then I realized I was still eating butter. We are taking him in to get allergy testing by a naturopath as soon as I can get an appointment. 

I still have open gaps in my incision that aren't healing. I have to go back to the OB who did my CS Friday to see what is going on. 

Is anybody else having issues with milk supply if BFing? I have tons at times and almost nothing at other times. It is so incredibly frustrating. I am taking 4 fenugreek 3 x aday to try to increase my supply, and Declan always wants to feed. Sometimes he just cries because I don't think he is getting enough. I am pumping too so he always has backup. I have seen 4 lactation consultants and have another coming on Wednesday (my homeopath is coming and she is also a lactation consultant so I will be getting her help as well). One of the lactation consultants, who is very well known and respected in our area and was recommended by my midwives and the hospital, told me that occasionally when you have assisted reproduction there can be milk supply issues and not to be too hard on myself if it doesn't work out. That really freaked me out and I have been trying even harder since I heard that.


----------



## marie44

Checking in quickly from the hospital. Babies arrived yesterday. Angela Reese is 5lb 11oz 18 inches born @ 5:44pm & Cassidy Quinn is 5 lb 13oz 18-1/4 inches born @ 5:45pm. Babies are thriving (no nicu) but i had hellp syndrome & high blood pressure. Hopefully they will get it under control. I will post pics of my beautiful little girls soon.
Klein- congrats!
Sienna- you are next!


----------



## sienna1

Marie, congratulations!!!! I remember going through the February/March IVF cycle group with you and just can't believe it's finally our turn to be mothers. 
So happy that your girls don't need the NICU, take care of yourself and I hope your health issues resolve quickly.


----------



## urchin

Care76 said:


> Is anybody else having issues with milk supply if BFing? I have tons at times and almost nothing at other times. It is so incredibly frustrating. I am taking 4 fenugreek 3 x aday to try to increase my supply, and Declan always wants to feed. Sometimes he just cries because I don't think he is getting enough. I am pumping too so he always has backup. I have seen 4 lactation consultants and have another coming on Wednesday (my homeopath is coming and she is also a lactation consultant so I will be getting her help as well). One of the lactation consultants, who is very well known and respected in our area and was recommended by my midwives and the hospital, told me that occasionally when you have assisted reproduction there can be milk supply issues and not to be too hard on myself if it doesn't work out. That really freaked me out and I have been trying even harder since I heard that.

me :(
I'm now on domperidone to try and keep my supply going after a couple of dips and one total crash at the beginning of the week.



marie44 said:


> Checking in quickly from the hospital. Babies arrived yesterday. Angela Reese is 5lb 11oz 18 inches born @ 5:44pm & Cassidy Quinn is 5 lb 13oz 18-1/4 inches born @ 5:45pm. Babies are thriving (no nicu) but i had hellp syndrome & high blood pressure. Hopefully they will get it under control. I will post pics of my beautiful little girls soon.
> Klein- congrats!
> Sienna- you are next!

congratublumminlations marie :dance:
glad to hear your little girlies are here and doing just fine - looking forward to pics xxx


----------



## Care76

Congrats Marie!!! Great weights and I can't wait to see pics! No NICU, how awesome!


----------



## Care76

Urch, it is so hard when you just don't have enough. Yesterday I though it might be the day where I could only feed him through breastfeeding and then by around 6pm I just didn't have enough and I had to bottle feed him for the next couple feeds. Then I had more around 4am and then at 8am. 

Declan is still screaming about 70% of his feedings and it takes forever to feed him because all he does is take a few drinks and then scream. Lats night he woke at just after 4am and didn't go back to sleep until 6am. We found out he is sensitive to dairy, soy, and of all things olive oil. I have a soy intolerance and my husband has a dairy intolerance so those make sense, but the olive oil is a weird one. I haven't had dairy in a couple weeks but he is still in pain. I haven't been eating any of the gassy culprits like broccoli, cabbage, green beans, onions, or high acid foods like tomatoes. I don't know what else to do for the poor guy.


----------



## urchin

care, that sounds so hard: seeing them in pain rips your insides out doesn't it?
I hope you find what's causing it soon :hugs:

on a brighter note: loving your new profile pic <3


----------



## kleinfor3

Marie-Congrats!!! So glad they are doing well :) YAYYYYY!!! Hope you have a speedy recovery!

Care-That sounds awful. You may have posted this already but Does the formula hurt him too? I hate your having such issues with his poor little tummy and not to mention your supply too. :hugs: I have not heard of the fertility hurting BFing though. That was a new one to me.

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We are hoping to put our tree up...but not decorate it yet. My BFF is giving me all of her BLUE tree decorations, she's decided to do red this year so its my lucky year lol. I was wanting to do blue!

I really enjoyed the kids being home from school this week. Not having to 'Taxi' them around was amazing and not having to do homework...priceless lol. I really needed the break. Now if I can just manage to make it until Christmas break...I'll be doing great lol. :haha:

Miss Journee is doing well. I was able to take her newborn sleeping pics last week with the help of DD. It was impossible to do them myself. I will post a link to the pics on my website since I have to resize and all on B&B. 

I also managed to bring myself to look at the birth pics after she was born. Still haven't found the time to finish writing my birth story. I hope to find the time soon. 

DH is still working his outage and just as I thought...I just have to hang on until next week when he will return to his regular 40 hr a week schedule...BAM :growlmad:...he's getting moved to NIGHTS plus ANOTHER OUTAGE. 5-12 hr days. I am very thankful for the $$$ especially this time of year but dang...can't I catch a break?!?! So frustrating :( I had a cry about it today. Now, I'm left to suck it up and go with the flow.


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry Ive been MIA, I cant remember when I lasted posted, but I had my gallbladder removed 2 weeks ago! I had gone to emergency for the 5th time, and they admitted me as my blood pressure was really low, heart rate low etc. To shorten a long story I was in there for 6 days, 3 days I didnt see cieran as I didnt want him in a germy hospital, so I cried a lot. finally a nice nurse managed to get me up to the maternity ward and so I could have some visits. I had 3 days no food, even 2 no no food nor water...it was brutal. Finally had the surgery and was so happy to come home and start my new life. but Ive since had 2 more attacks :-( had ultrasounds and an MRI last week and they cant see any stones stuck anywhere so they think it might have been sludge from after the surgery. I havent had an attack for a week so fingers crossed its done. with the c section and gallbladder removal and painful attacks / emergency visits with loads of morhpine, painful IV's etc Im so done!!

congrats marie!! would love to see a pic.

klein how is everyone in your household doing, Dis too

sienna did you give birth?

care :hugs: thats so tough, my friends boy has acid reflux and screamed most of his feeds. I cant imagine how that must be. how are you coping with the lack of sleep? Im tired and my feeds only take about 15 mins at night so you must be really tired when he screams for that long. Im ok staying up till 2am etc but I find the mornings bad for me, I can barely get out of bed to go get everything ready for him. are you considering formula at all due to the problems?

Urch how is the medication doing? before all the gallbladder stuff I was pumping (his latch was always too painful so I prefered pumping and measuring) and giving him mainly breast milk with a small top up of formula. but now its the opposite with more formula little breast milk as my supply has tanked.....although I did try to pump and dump when in hospital with all my visits Ive had long stretches of no pumping. plus after my surgery I did need to sleep and hubby often did some of the night feeds so thats a long stretch of no stimulation. Each day I tell myself Im going to pump more but I never get around to it. Im also working ontop of everything as Im self employed, I find I feed him, change him, clean the bottles, entertain him if he is not asleep, and then the 3 hours later comes around so quickly and Im doing it all again. right now Im only pumping 1 oz per pump (thats both boobs combined) which is such a small amount but Im trying, tonight I just got 2 oz (1 oz each boob) was so happy!! my hubby keeps saying any little bit is like liquid gold so Im continuing although sometimes wonder why for such a small amount. How much are you doing, I bet its a lot more.


----------



## urchin

hey Sarah - sorry to hear you're having such a rough ride; hopefully hospitaly stuff is safely behind you now though x

I was down to about 1oz when my supply crashed and at some pumpings was getting nothing at all :nope:
But things have really picked up since I've been on the domperidone e.g at 3 this morning I got 9oz combined ... then at 7 I fed her off the right side and pumped 2oz off lefty. I did worry that maybe she hadn't got much off righty so offered her the pumpings. But she must've had more than I thought as she only took 1oz then settled down for a nap.
Supply is now so good that I have 27oz in the freezer and 13oz in the fridge :dance:

If you are wanting to carry on giving your LO bm I can really recommend domperidone - will they prescribe it in canada?


----------



## Care76

Klein, I hope your DH is able to be home a bit more recently. Yes, he has problems with formula as well. Although he doesn't get it enough to really know as he only gets it if I don't have any milk. 

Sarah, I am so sorry you had to go through all of that. I couldn't imagine not seeing Declan for 3 days. And the pain is horrible. I really hope it is all over now so you can enjoy your time with Cieran.

I am so tired from about 2pm until bedtime that I can hardly keep my eyes open. Thankfully Declan sleeps about 4-6 hrs from midnight and 1am, but after that I usually can't get back to sleep as he is too fussy. He doesn't sleep through the day except for 20 min naps (unless I am holding him) so I can't nap either. I have to occasionally give him an ounce of formula or sometimes more if he feeds every 20 mins for a few hours and is still hungry. This happens sometimes in the late afternoon, but not every day, maybe 4 days out of 7. I have thought of giving up those long hours where he screams because he is frustrated with not getting milk from me. 

You can take herbs to help bring in more milk. I took fenugreek and it was working awesome but it was causing some gas issues (lots of women say gas doesn't increase when they take it, so it is worth a try) so I had to stop. It was helping though. You have to take about 4 capsules 3 times a day and it works best with blessed thistle, but don't take if you are allergic to ragweed or daisies. I am taking fennel and red raspberry to help and it is helping a bit as before I was running out of milk around 11am or early afternoon and now it is closer to dinner or evening. There is a tea called mother's milk that has all of these in it, so it may help. Oh, also eat lots of oats. I eat oatmeal every day and have been making oatmeal muffins. 

Urch, domperidone has a warning in Canada and should only be taken if absolutely necessary and is not recommended here for breastfeeding women. I looked it up because I am desperate.

AFM I am taking fennel and even though Declan still spits up so much milk he doesn't scream as often when eating. He is growing so I guess he is getting enough milk, although I do supplement a tiny bit when he is really hungry. 

We had his pictures done and I have been playing around with them editing them in different ways. I will post some here. I am happy with how they turned out. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/s51020ca112537_22a600.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/s51020ca112537_22_1a-600.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/Simplyadorable2-1-600.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/s51020ca112537_29_0_600.jpg


----------



## urchin

those pictures are just gorgeous Care <3

yes, I'd heard that domperidone was controversial - over here less so than in Canada, but it still isn't licensed in the UK for this usage. So the GP has recorded on my notes that I understand this and have elected to take it anyway.

I am very glad it's available here though as I've been taking fenugreek and fennel for weeks and my supply still crashed, but the dp rescued it :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care he is so cute! love the photos. we also did a shoot, will put the photos up soon. I did get those 2 herbs, couldnt take the one that smelt like curry it made me gag!! ive been half-heartedly taking the blessed thistle, but I am allergic to ragweed no-one mentioned that! I havent really been very good at taking it but I will stop if its not good for those with ragweed allergy.

urch as soon as you mentioned 9oz I wanted to call my doctor, thats amazing!! Care is it controversial due to the cardiac side effects? my MW said those results were based on the medication being used by much older patients (70-80 yrs) and not for breastfeeding. when I heard that my hubby said he didnt want me to go on it, especially after all Ive been through. but Im so tempted, as I feel I need to do that or give up, as the 1oz 4 times a day is silly (or is it not silly, is 4oz a day better than nothing?? will he get some of the immune help from that much??). if there are other things other than the cardiac problems let me know, as Im seriously considering. 

I keep trying to pump more but its just not working with my lifestyle, like on monday we were running around for our business and were basically out all day so I didnt pump much :dohh: sometimes I feel bad like Im not being a good mother but then I remember Im not a mum at home who can concentrate on her child, getting money from the government like most people on maternity, I have to work, so Im doing my best.

Im loving the smiles and cooing, we actually have a conversation back and forth (all goo's and oooh's lol) and he looks so happy :cloud9: what else are you ladies loving? I also love how he can be all fussy but when I cuddle him close and put my lips to his forehead it always calms him, it feels like I have a magic power!!


----------



## Care76

Urch, I know a lot of women here still use it for BF as well. What worries me most is what will the effects be 10 years down the road since so many drugs get pulled years later after they are used longer. But if it is only for a short time then I think it is worth it. Most people seem to think the benefits outweigh the risks. 

Sarah, I have been doing a lot of research on it since it seems to work so well and I found a link you may be interested in. It gives all the pros and cons and it is very pro domperidone (and it is a Canadian site), Here it is.
I am interested to see if it would help Declan with his reflux. He has so much pain when eating and seems to bring most of his feeds up during feeding and after. I tried putting him at a 30 degree angle when BF but that doesn't work. We thought it was gas, but I think it is mostly reflux.

I can't wait to see your pictures! We need more baby pics in this thread.

I know what you mean about working from home. I still can't put him down without him crying most of the time so it is very hard to get work done. That is why I want to be able to pump to have enough milk so my mom can watch him a few hours some days. Or my DH at night. But with BF because it takes so long with his reflux, sometimes he stops and eats for two hours or more because he is screaming in pain. I have thought of giving up when I don't have enough milk in or when I don't know why he screams at my breast. My sister said to me that quality of life sometimes has to win out and not to feel guilty if it doesn't work out. I think you need to hear the same thing. By all means try whatever you can, but if it doesn't work don't feel guilty. I would talk to a lactation consultant about if he gets enough to pump a small amount. 

I have spoken to so many LCs lately and other women who had supply issues so I will post all I have heard and what has been helping me a bit (my milk has increased but I still run out for a few hours almost every day). 
- Fenugreek does work if you can try to get past the taste. Try drinking a whole glass of water when you take them and take 4 3x/day. 
- oatmeal everyday and more often if possible. there are lactation cookies that work, try making those
- fennel but only 1 3x/day
- red raspberry leaf
- dark beer (I think it is the brewers yeast as it is in the lactation cookies also)
- hot bath
- try not to be stressed!
- most important, keep putting him on even if there is no milk. let him suck for comfort or try to get something. I held Declan and fed him for 10-20mins when I had no milk, I did this for three hours and at night I had lots of milk. but I have to keep putting him to the breast over and over, even if he is frustrated. 
- if all that fails get the script! but you may want to do the last thing to bring it in faster and also the baths. 

In the end if you try and it is still not working or stressing you out, don't beat yourself up if you go to formula 100%. Because if you are stressed he will be too and it isn't worth it.

AFM, I just typed all this with one hand because if I put Declan down he cries! But I don't mind. He is growing so fast and I don't want to miss any of it. To answer Sarah's question, I also love that when he is upset I can calm him by holding him just how he likes and whispering in his ear. I love that he loves me more than anybody else in the world, I love that sometimes when he sleeps he makes these little squeaks and sighs and smiles when he must be dreaming. I love his happy talking that he does now and his wide eyes looks at everything. and I love that when he hears my voice when somebody else has him that he looks towards my voice to try and find me. I could go on and on... :cloud9:


----------



## sienna1

Hello ladies,
I've had quite a week! I need to catch up and read the more recent posts. My due date came and went on 11/27. Had doctor appointment last Thursday on the 29th. Was 1cm and she did a sweep. I woke up with the first contractions on Friday at 2:30am, labored at home until 7:30pm when I couldn't take it anymore. Got to hospital and got epidural around 9:30, which allowed me to rest. Saturday I got an epidural boost before being checked, when was already at 10cm. To make a long story short, it took 5 hours of pushing (with a 45 minute break). Took long time to know how and where to push, and then when figured it out was so exhausted and frustrated.

Bottom line, my baby arrived at almost 3pm on 12/1/12. Damian weighed 8lbs4oz and is healthy. I'm falling more in love with my husband, seeing how he's bonding and caring for the baby. Breastfeeding is going ok so far. Will post a pic when I can.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Care76

Congrats Sienna!!! I can't wait to see pics of little Damian! Wow, 5 hours of pushing. Was that because of the epidural? 

Sarah, I wanted to show you this. I hope it works. It is a pdf file link that shows a study on domperidone and QT prolongation. I will copy the beginning:


> - Domperidone is a hidden neuroleptic mainly used for symptomatic treatment of gastroesophageal reflux. It can prolong the QT interval, thus predisposing patients to life-threatening cardiac arrhythmia such as torsades de pointes.
> 
> - A French study of 31 newborns and infants receiving domperidone showed statistically significant QTc prolongation.

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...r4CoCg&usg=AFQjCNFoFcYp4HTw7D08ZxIWYXoEscjtpg

Now this is for the infant taking the medication not the BF mother. I just thought you might want to see it. I am trying to get in to a pediatrician and I will see what he says about it. I am torn.


----------



## urchin

CongratulationsSienna and welcome too wee Damien xxx

Sarah - I started with the herbals (fenugreek & fennel) and they did make some difference, but tbh not enough to keep me BF, and didn't stop the crash.

I think with domperidone there have been 2 types of studies:
Those on elderly and ill people taking it
Those on babies taking it for reflux

The literature that I've read has suggested that very little of the drug transfers to the BM, so the dosage is not going to be anywhere near the dose used in the studies.

For me it was worth it as BF is so important to me - and as soon as everything is working smoothly I can start reducing my dose and eventually stop taking it altogether... but you must weigh it up for yourself I guess xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

congrats sienna! cant wait to see pics, wow thats a long time pushing but bet he was worth it :cloud9:

care thanks for all that info. I think my problem is I dont have the time to pump every 3 hours ontop of everything else plus work. it doesnt seem much when you speak about it, but by the time Ive fed him, changed him, entertained him if he is awake, washed bottles, checked some emails etc it is time to do it all over again. unfortunately we both have to work right now as we have a lot of debt to pay off and if I dont the bills wont get paid.

I did try him back at the breast but it still hurts, I honestly think my skin is just too sensitive. so i need to stick with pumping and I have a doctors apt next week to ask about the medication. I will read the links you posted when I get time, its such a hard decision. Im very tempted to go on it though, as getting half or one ounce between both breasts everytime I pump is so depressing, which is probably why I dont pump that often. If I did pump every 3 hours I wonder if it would go up that much, probably not as I was pumping a lot before my gallbladder problems and the most I got was 2-3 oz.

like you said quality of life is so important, we have given our children a good amount of our milk (you more than me) and if it doesnt work out thats ok. its not like formula is that terrible, they get all the nutrients and vitamins they need to grow. i was a formula baby and like to think I turned out well!! I do know in my heart Ive given it a good go as best as I can with my breastfeeding pain, hospital visits and work, and so am ok with that. have you ever looked up jack newmans clinic? he is canadas breastfeeding guru and he thinks the studies on dom are not a cause for concern. I was considering going to the clinic for a consult, I think its $75 or something.

care are you doing all the vaccinations? as you and my hubby are so alike and we took cieran yesterday. my hubby reads so much alternative media that he was more convinced vaccines are worse for the body that the risk of illnesses. but I more want to go with the recommendations by health canada, as I would worry too much not vaccinating. the pediatrician was nice, she explained everything but said it was our choice. so we decided yes but to spread them out....hubby thinks its crazy to give a 2 month old 3 injections each with multiple strains inside. so we gave him the one, and we go back in a week for the 2nd injection and decided not to give the new rotovirus one as its new.

urch how are you doing? Ive also read that the amount of the med that goes into the milk is minimal. so if you stop does the supply stay the same?


----------



## sarahincanada

ok I will post some of our pics from the shoot!
 



Attached Files:







_DSC4488.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









_DSC4492bw.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3









_DSC4521.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3









_DSC4539.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









_DSC4558bw.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

and some more, he was 3 weeks old, he is so much bigger now!!
 



Attached Files:







_DSC4574bw.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









_DSC4475.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









_DSC4550.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









_DSC4509.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









_DSC4464bw.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahincanada

heres some from this week

more photos from you all please! I know some of you have journals but I dont come on much so only come on this thread!
 



Attached Files:







300053_10151365446348000_1598039506_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









301204_10151366569348000_836427941_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









44655_10151366661388000_55814287_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh dear I've been so behind and I'm sorry I didn't come on sooner to see you all are having such BF issues as well! I've had such a battle!

For the first 4 weeks I exclusively breastfed, but it was horrible. Baby would be at the breast for an hour and 15 min later would want back on. I had blisters and scabs and was constantly feeding for a month. During this time I had taken him to 3 different lactation consultants who all said his latch looked fine, eventhough my nipples were coming back looking squished. It was depressing when we found at his 4 week apptmt that he had hardly gained any weight, despite feeding around the clock and no sleep.

I started pumping and giving him bottles then. At first I was following the 8 times a day pump around the clock but was only getting a few ounces and had to supplement with formula. My pump was also killing my nipples so I decided to rent a hospital grade pump. When I went to size myself for the flange, the lactation consultant at this different hospital (now the 4th) took a look at bubs as well. She immediately noticed there must be a tongue tie issue - finally at 7 weeks I had my answer - bubs had a posterior tongue tie preventing him from sucking and he was chewing instead. He was able to get milk by chewing a bottle, but my nipple doesn't respond that way. 

We just had his tongue tie corrected by a dentist yesterday and it was horrible to see my bubs bleed so much. I have hired a private lactation consultant to start coming this Friday to try and get us back to the breast now.

A note on pumping, I was getting exhausted with 8 pumps a day and dropped to 6 - 1:30, 5:30, 9:30, 1:30, 5:30, 9:30 - getting enough for baby this way and its less stressful. Although it sucks to still wake up twice at night when baby is only waking up once. I'm also taking domperidone for my supply.

If anyone is interested on the tongue tie issue, here's some literature:
https://thelogicallady.blogspot.ca/p/posterior-tongue-tie-information.html

Hope everyone else is doing well! I've attached some pics from our newborn shoot at 9 days:
 



Attached Files:







31011_488512854521968_80808243_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









31011_488512861188634_1618818115_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









31011_488512851188635_616339413_n.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4









31011_488512857855301_688246789_n.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 4









481488_10151267939168279_336143132_n.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh and here's a Christmas one!
 



Attached Files:







535642_4995722775119_616625932_n.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dis3tnd

Urch can't believe the med has helped your supply so much! I am only getting 4oz combined at each pump!


----------



## urchin

Gosh Dis - sounds like you had the exact same problem as me, complete with pillocks telling you that the latch was fine and nobody bloody listening when you describe baby chomping away rather than sucking. It makes me angry how long they let us struggle :growlmad:

But the snip and Domperidone have pretty much sorted us out. My nips still can't quite take 3 feeds a day each side yet, so I express 2 feeds ... but 4 on the boobie is a lot better than we were doing :thumbup:

Sarah - when you come off DP you are supposed to wean yourself off it - I ran out last Monday waiting for my script to be ready. I went from 2am to 4pm without any and my supply dipped markedly - then took 3 days to gear back up again


----------



## Dis3tnd

Urch how long did it take for baby to learn to suck again? My baby still seems very frustrated with the breast...


----------



## urchin

only a few days I guess, and by 2 weeks she's really flying.

But I did do a load of tongue exercises with her before the snip to get her using her tongue better ... I'll PM them to you - they should help xx


----------



## Care76

Sarah the pictures are perfect!!! I really love when they are all cuddled up and sleeping. We couldn't get one like that for Declan. I think the one where he is all squished up in the bowl is my favourite. 

We are delaying vaccinations. I don't like how they are harder to selectively vaccinate now. And we also don't like the idea of giving them this young. I really am not a vaccine person and I do believe they do more harm than good in a lot of instances as they can really impair the immune system. There are way too many now that are unnecessary. 

I completely understand about pumping. I don;t have time for it either. I do sometimes in the morning if he goes back to sleep,but that is it. I have to work too, but I am not working enough. It is too hard since Declan has colic and very bad reflux. I am the only one who can seem to settle him, but I have to hold him all the time, so I really don;t get much done. I don't know how you do it. Does Cieran sleep during the day or go in the swing? Declan won't at all. I can sometimes get enough time to go to the bathroom or stuff food down my throat fast but that is it. 

Dis, I love the pics!!! The Christmas one is so cute. and wow, I can't believe how tiny he looks in your DHs hands!!! I love it! 

Declan was tongue tied as well (and lip tied), but we knew fairly soon as he has a heart shaped tongue so it was hard to miss. The pediatrician never said a word about it and Declan was biting my nipples and they were bruised and bleeding. Then my midwife told me that it was because he was tongue tied and we could get it snipped and it should help. So we found a PED that would do it and had it done in the first week. He didn't hardly bleed thankfully. His latch was much better within a week, but I have to say it was a lot of work and pain and I was ready to give up. 

We took Declan to see the pediatrician that was there when he was born. He had to be referred because of reflux or we couldn't even get one. I wasn't impressed. He just said he had colic and there is nothing we can do but hold him and make him comfortable. He was super pushy on the vaccinations and told outright lies on death rates. WTF??? You can go to Health Canada's website and it shows the stats. He was almost quadrupling the rates of death, or way more at some times. He said chicken pox death rate was 50% when I stated that I thought the vaccine was unnecessary. He then said it was because you could get flesh eating disease from chicken pox. We used to have parties so all the kids could get chicken pox at once. I never have known anybody to get flesh eating disease from it, and it is not 50%. I have had 4 foster kids get chicken pox and I rubbed the butter I make all over them and they never even scratched, let alone had any scars from it. Anyway, this doctor seemed very old school. He just heard us say Declan cries every time we put him down and pretty much all day from 10am-1am and he said colic. He disregarded the fact that usually it is because he spits up and then starts screaming. Or he eats and screams like he is in pain. I think the spit up is acid reflux and causing him pain. I should have known since he never mentioned the TT and doesn't believe in clipping the tongue. 

Thankfully because I am having an ok milk supply (but not enough to pump and get extra except some mornings if I am still full) I feed him all the time. That is the only way he is able to have food stay down, short meals but more often. A lot still comes up, but not quite as much. He is gaining weight like mad. He was 11lbs 10oz on Friday at 6weeks! He is already in 3-6 months clothes as the 0-3 aren't long enough and some of his clothes are 6-9 months, but they are a bit too long. He doesn't have much chunk on him though, besides his cheeks, he is just long.


----------



## urchin

Care - it's all very well doctors 'not believing' in clipping tts, it's not their blummin nipples getting macerated! :growlmad:


----------



## Care76

Are there no new baby pictures??? Marie and Sienna how are your LOs doing? We haven't heard much.

How is everybody and their precious ones? I guess we are all busy with our LOs. I know I am! Poor Declan is not getting better with his colic. It seems to be worse. But besides that he is great. Growing like crazy. Already has been out of his 3 month clothes for a few weeks now. He is 12lbs 12 oz and 24.5 inches long at 10 weeks!

BF is going great as well. I have about 70+ oz in the freezer too. I don't have an over supply, but I have enough to pump once in the morning from the side I didn't use and to keep Declan happy. Right now he is doing this thing where he eats for a couple seconds and pull off (with my nipple still in his mouth *ouch*). It drives me crazy. But I am just thankful I kept with it because I was going to give up. 

How is everybody else doing? 

I will post a picture from today. Anybody else have any recent pics to share? I would love to see how the babes are changing.
 



Attached Files:







Declan.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## urchin

Hi Care - BF has finally come together for us too. Aoife's TT was divided at 8 weeks and things started improving immediately. By 10 weeks we were flying :)

She is now 14 weeks and 11lb 2oz ... followinf the 25th centile nicely.

Here's a couple of pics of the cheeky little face I woke up to this morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0207.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0208.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Teta81

Hi ladies! So glad to hear everyone is doing well. It's def harder to keep up with a LO attached to me at all times. But I wouldn't have it any other way. Ive been thinking about you all a lot lately as it is just about the time of our 1 yr anniversary for retrievals and transfers. I'm not sure why but this has me really emotional! I guess just remembering how stressful that time was and how far we have come, and how lucky and blessed we are to have our perfect baby. Life is good! I luv reading everyone's updates and seeing the pictures. Our LOs all have such a bond from all over the world and don't even know it!! Here's my little guy... 15 lbs 10 oz at 12 weeks. His big sister didnt weigh that until 6 months!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## urchin

what a difference a year makes teta :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ladies!!

I agree even if we dont make it on here much we are still joined by our miracle journeys! OMG I love the photos, they are all so cute! everything is good with me...have been sick twice since xmas though and hubby wouldnt let me near bub so it was hard! I also didnt pump for those days as was in bed feeling terrible, so my milk supply is still blah. I just got approved to double the dom so I am going to have one last attempt at getting a bit more.

care luckily cieran goes to sleep more or less anywhere, he has been an angel baby really. so I can work while he is sleeping, but I still feel like I dont get much done as it goes so quick! this week however he hasnt been going 3 hours for feeds, he has been screaming after 2-2.5 hours and I was wondering if it was teething, but when I feed him he is happy so I think its just a growth spurt. you are doing so well with your lil boy, do you still sometimes sit there and cant believe it? I do! I just love the feeling when they smile at you, its like nothing else.

cieran got his first tooth at 11 weeks! he has 2 little pegs now, soooo cute. heres some recent photos, cant wait to see more of your photos too. does anyone find they have changed looks....when he was born cieran looked just like my hubby, but now I see more of me in him, his whole head has changed. I read that is so in caveman times men would know its their child!

I have an apt with my FS next week :happydance: going to ask her when is the earliest she will allow me to do a FET. I think most say around the 9 month mark after a csection, so you are 18 months post section when giving birth. Im hoping she will allow me to start at 6 months, as it may take a few tries. also I assume I will have to stop pumping and the medication and have a few cycles first, but Im not quite ready to stop yet (even though he only gets a few ounces a day I do like giving it to him). so I will see what she says and then decide when to stop. I cant wait to be pregnant again, anyone feel the same? who else has frosties?

take care and big kisses to all your lil miracles :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







555397_10151425488138000_656588071_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 5









408382_10151425483278000_618064475_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









63640_10151423480823000_2129203931_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









375467_10151373764633000_1725015080_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









58625_10151419244013000_1561136847_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## urchin

awh he's utterly gorgeous Sarah

eeeek for teething at 11 weeks - Aoife is under strict instructions that I want to see no teeth until she's a good 12 months!


----------



## Care76

Oh my we have such beautiful babies here!

Sorry I haven't been back in so long, I have been so super busy! It seemed BF was going great but it wasn't. Yesterday my DH and I took Declan to the International Breastfeeding Center because i realized he also had lip tie and i didn't think his tongue was clipped far enough. It turns out his tongue needed to be revised and I am not producing as much milk as he needs. So I have to take Domperidone to build my supply. I also have been taking him for Craniosacral Therapy for tightness in his whole body (they think it started with the cord around his neck three times and put pressure on the nerves there, it is really good for tongue tie too). After the therapy and drinking expressed breast milk after feeding he slept all night! He also had his first nap today without me holding him! 

I kept thinking I had a supply issue but the doctors kept saying he is gaining weight so that's not the problem. Well it was. I should have went with my gut. 

Are you ladies with TT babies doing or were doing exercises under their tongue after? I wasn't told to do this the first time and it can grow or heal back if not done. I hate doing it that. Who wants to purposely hurt their baby?


----------



## urchin

Hi Care - I did the exercises with Aoife ... but I mostly did them before the op rather than after. We were trying to see if the exercises alone would stretch the tie enough. It did stretch, but not enough to avoid the snip

You're right about trusting your gut. All the time we were having problems I was being told I just needed to get the latch & positioning right, and I_ knew_ there was something else going on


----------



## marie44

Just checking in. I finally figured out how to put a picture in my signature...not very difficult at all as it turns out. Life has been so chaotic with 2 LOs! Some days I didn't sleep at all and maybe got to eat one meal. Now I'm back to work and regaining my sanity. I feel blessed every day to have these angels in my life. I hope everyone is h&h.


----------



## Care76

Oh Marie they are so cute!!! Back to work already eh? That sucks. I only took less than two months off, but I work from home. 

Urch, I was told to rub underneath where the clip was done so it doesn't heal and reattach.


----------



## urchin

Marie they are utterly gorgeous - I barely get time to eat with one, no idea how you manage with two!

It's odd how we're all told different things Care - I wasn't told to do that at all ... luckily it didn't reattach though


----------



## Care76

Yeah, I wasn't told to do it the first time either. I think it is because of new research. 

I have been on the Dom for almost two weeks and my supply still isn't that great. I hope it kicks in soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg marie they are adorables :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

care my supply doubled on the medication but i still only got 2 ounces per pump :dohh: i am now off the medication and not pumping as I have decided to start transfers in 2 months :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
my FS said I need 2 months off the medication and BFing for my prolactin levels to go down.

he is so scrumptious I want another asap and luckily have the 7 frosties. anyone else got frosties I cant remember. if not would any of you do ivf again?

:kiss:


----------



## Care76

Sarah, you are brave! I don't have any frosties and we are undecided if we will do IVF again. I couldn't imagine being pregnant right now. I had such a hard pregnancy and so much pain,I wouldn't want it to impact the time I get to spend with Declan. Plus he is still up all night (he only did that one sleep and nap, lol) and he freaks any time we put him down. With me working I just couldn't imagine two until he is older. And I want to get a good two years of just him before another comes along. But if it happens, that is great too, we just won;t go for IVF right away.

Sarah, make sure you keep us posted! 

We go back to the International Breastfeeding Centre tomorrow. He is still bruising my nipples and it really hurts. He also makes noises when he eats and his CST said he doesn't have a good seal so I wonder if he is getting lots of air because of his lip tie. We will see.

These are his 3 month pictures (I guess my scanner is dirty :dohh:):
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/Declan2_zpsfc1d1d07.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/Declan1_zpscc4d399b.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v28/Care76/Declan4_zps462e266b.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care he is just gorgeous!! im still so thrilled for you, your story out of all the ones Ive read on here touched me the most.

sorry to say this but cieran is sleeping 8 hours every night, and more or less falls asleep anywhere. that must be so hard to still be up a lot. that probably helps me wanting to have another asap. in fact people say hurry do it now as you might change your mind once he is moving! plus I had a good pregnancy (apart from all the gall issues). working is hard, but Ive managed to condense my hours down and hoping hubby is going down to 3 days a week soon.

that clinic is that the one by the famous bf expert? I might go if i do end up having another. that bruised feeling was the worst, I was in so much pain and it annoyed me that people would say 'yes it does hurt at the beginning', as theres a big difference between a little pain and terrible excruciating pain!


----------



## urchin

I would love to do it again, but realistically we aren't likely to get the money together again ... it cost us all our savings the first time :(


----------



## Care76

I hear you Urch, we did the same. Going to Cancun is cheaper but not when you add in the expensive resort we stayed at. We could do it cheaper though and not stay at the nice resort and stay in a condo instead. We're just going to play it by ear. 

Sarah, yes the clinic is the Jack Newman clinic and they are amazing! They are so helpful and when you are there you are there for hours and they don't rush you. We found out Declan's tongue tie reattached a bit again. :( Also my supply went up but it still doesn't seem to be flowing well. It just doesn't flow easily and Declan still has to work hard to get it. They gave me some tips on increasing blood flow to help milk flow, mostly massage lightly around the breasts and for me to get a relaxing massage (not injury massage) to help relax my shoulders and neck. I think it could be due to my cysts. I have many (fibrocystic breasts) and they might be causing road blocks or bumps in the road so the flow isn't as great. The milk also creates pressure on the cysts and that causes a lot of pain. The massage should help. I am also to up my Dom to 4 tablets 4x per day. Hopefully having a lot of milk will force it out.


----------



## marie44

I stopped BF after 6 weeks. I was pumping 2-3 oz when i pumped for 15 min on a double pump but i have the hungriest babies. They took a full bottle or more after each time i BF even when i did it for an hour. Now one baby can drink 10-12 oz in the evening so there was no way i could keep up with that pace. I'm happy to have had the experience and hopefully gave them a good start. It is a huge sacrifice and i have a lot of respect for those who stay with it.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!
how are you all doing?
Id love some new photos of all our lil miracles :cloud9: heres mine
 



Attached Files:







482860_10151559194383000_1084366517_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









531559_10151556629203000_1280002440_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









76005_10151517654228000_1775556120_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









556020_10151517667968000_328130231_n.jpg
File size: 131.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Care76

Hi Sarah, he is so adorable! He looks so big, like a big boy as in older. So cute.

My tablet isn't letting me upload a photo so I will post later.

How is everyone's LOs doing? Are they all or close to eating solids? I have been making Declan's food and I love doing it. So far only veggies and fruits. Yesterday and today I made apples, papaya, zucchini, and carrots (the last three are new for him), and tomorrow I am going to make more avocado and banana because we are getting low on those.

How are all your LOs doing with sleep? We just moved Declan into his room last week. I miss him being in bed with me, but he is starting to do well in his room. Except nap time.


----------



## Care76

Marie, that is great that you gave them such a good start! It must be hard with twins.


----------



## Care76

Here are some recent pictures. :)
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0052.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0040.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0057.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









2013-03-17 12.25.50.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

omg care he is sooo cute! look at that cheeky face. such beautiful eyes!

and yes cieran is definitely a big boy....and seeing as he has 8 teeth now (top just broken in) makes him look even older. soon I wont be able to carry him in the car seat, my back is killing me as it is. I got the next seat up that we can rear face for a while, so will carry him into that.

ive just started on rice cereral but this weekend starting the veggies! he is also still sleeping with me, going to move him into his crib in his room soon but Im going to miss him so, it feels like tearing a part of my soul away. hubby thinks he should stay with us says 'we love him, he shouldnt be separated' but I worry he will end up with us till he is a teenager!!

just waiting for my period this weekend to start my FET medication :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Care76

How is everybody doing? Most of our LOs are 6 months now or getting there. I can't believe it. Are any of your LOs sleeping through the night? How about sitting up on their own? Crawling? Declan always falls over when I try to sit him up for more than a few seconds, lol. But he has been rolling from front to back and back to front for months now. He doesn't crawl yet either, but I am happy with that. 

He had his 6 month check up and he isn't gaining much weight at all. He is growing taller though. They doctor says there isn't anything wrong with him illness wise, but he could stand to add more weight. He said I could do nothing and keep going like we have been and Declan would still be healthy, but weight less or supplement a bit with formula after BF and see if he gains. At 6 months they are supposed to have doubled their birth weight. Declan was 9lbs 9oz at birth and is only 15lbs now. He was 14lbs at 3 months, so that concerns me. Most of the issue I believe is that during the day he is so interested in everything that I can't get him to sit still to eat.

Declan still doesn't have any teeth. Not that I am complaining! He loves swimming and going on the swing. He seems to be a little daredevil. 

Sarah, I am so happy for you! How are you feeling?

Does anybody have any recent pictures of their LOs? I have some but I haven't put them on my computer yet.


----------



## Teta81

Omg Sarah am I seeing things?!?! Noooooooo wayyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care76

Any updates ladies? How are your LOs doing with milestones?

Declan went on a nursing strike and it was horrible. I didn't supplement except with the occasional expressed milk. The first day he crawled he started eating again. He is still so distracted though it is really hard to feed him sometimes. I also took away his soother right before he crawled because I heard they could rely on them too much and it could cause feeding issues. So I am not sure which was the reason for the strike. It has been hard getting him to nap without the soother. 

I thought I was ready for my cycle to come back and to TTC naturally, but then if I do get pregnant I won't be able to bf. I realized after the strike how much I am not ready to give it up yet. 

Anybody have any pictures? 

Sarah, how is your pregnancy going?


----------

